#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-18
<winter> bastetmilo: o/
<winter> poczytane?
<bastetmilo> winter
<bastetmilo> nie moge zasnac.
<winter> bastetmilo: chyba przygarne kotka
<bastetmilo> wiec wlaczylam irca w telefonie
<bastetmilo> jakiego?
<winter> małego, kocicę
<winter> u ojca właśnie się okociły
<winter> więc zgarnę jednego chyba
<bastetmilo> a ile maja miesiecy?
<winter> około 2 chyba
<bastetmilo> no to poczekja jeszcze miesiac, teraz jest za maly
<winter> nie śpieszy mi się
<winter> poza tym wezmę po lan[arty bo nie chcę biduli ludźmi stresować
<bastetmilo> tylko pamietaj... twoj kot nie kupilby whiskasa :)
<winter> to czym lepiej karmić?
<bastetmilo> of cors miesem. nie wieprzowym.
<winter> dlaczego?
<bastetmilo> dlaczego miesem czy dlaczego nie wieprzowym?
<winter> dlaczego nie wieprzowym
<winter> wydaje mi się, że whiskas to dobry wybór
<bastetmilo> bo moze byc nosnikiem choroby zwanej potocznie rzekoma wscieklizna oraz jest tluste
<bastetmilo> whiskas to syf staszliwy
<bastetmilo> tak samo jak kitkat
<winter> kitkat to baton ;-p
<bastetmilo> i podobne tanie karmy
<winter> ja kupowałem mojej poprzedniej saszetki whuskasa
<winter> i wszystko było ok
<winter> jadła aż się jej uszy trzęsły
<winter> nie chorowała
<bastetmilo> whiskas praktycznie nie zawiera miesa
<bastetmilo> jest pelen polepszaczy
<bastetmilo> i wzmacniaczy smaku i zapachu
<bastetmilo> uzaleznia koty
<winter> a co do kuwetki?
<winter> zwykły piasek może być?
<bastetmilo> ja wole jak moje maja drewniany, bo ladnie zapachy trzyma. one wola betonut, ale on bardziej smierdzi.
<bastetmilo> betonitowy
<winter> ile to kosztuje?
<bastetmilo> zwykly ci sie nie zbryli i bedzie smierdxiec
<winter> no zwykły śmierdzi ale mam za darmo
<winter> często trzeba wymieniać
<bastetmilo> okolo 8 zl zq najtanszy betonit 5l
<winter> 5 litrów?
<winter> to na litry sprzedają?
<bastetmilo> ja mam 4 kuwety na kazdego. kota 1. musze czesto ale przy jednym sadze ze paczka starczy na dlugo.
<bastetmilo> tak. na litry. po 5, 7, 10 czy 35 litrow paczki.
<bastetmilo> no ale to tez od firmy zalezy.
<bastetmilo> benek ma dobry betonitowy.
<bastetmilo> pinio drewniany
<winter> kastrowałaś je?
<winter> bo ja nie wykastruję
<bastetmilo> no i sa silikonowe. te sa super ale drogie i nie kazdy kot lubi.
<winter> samiczki chyba nie trzeba
<bastetmilo> trzeba
<winter> po co?
<winter> tutaj nie zajdzie w ciąże
<bastetmilo> zeby ci ropomacicza nie dostala i nie zeechla
<winter> :-
<winter> :-|
<bastetmilo> poczytaj o tym co to jest ciagla ruja
<bastetmilo> i jak sie kot meczy.
<winter> ile taki zabieg kosztuje?
<bastetmilo> okollo 130 do 150 zl. zalezy od weta
<winter> o kurwa
<winter> :-x
<bastetmilo> kocury tansze
<bastetmilo> :)o
<winter> no tak, chyba łatwiejsze
<bastetmilo> ja juz w zyciu z wyboru kotki nie wezme.
<bastetmilo> mam porownanie... kocury wygrywaja.
<winter> why?
<bastetmilo> tu juz nawet nie chodzi koszt kastracji bo to jednorazowy wydatek. mozna przezyc.
<bastetmilo> ale one sa zwyczajnie milsze
<bastetmilo> bardziej towarzyskie
<winter> to prawda chyba
<bastetmilo> ale jednoczesnie bardziej szanuja mnie
<winter> jest taka para u mojego ojca
<winter> kocur przyjdzie, położy się na kolanach a kocica mnie już udrapała
<bastetmilo> moje to sa luzaki. rzadko sie wkurzaja
<winter> bastetmilo: a przycinasz im pazury?
<bastetmilo> jak mi sie przypomni
<winter> a masz jakieś bardziej egzotyczne rasy czy dachowce?
<bastetmilo> albo jak momotek zachacza o wszystko. same dachowce z ulicy
<winter> bo ja wezmę takiego dachowca, tylko w oógle fajne są, nie wiem którego wybrać, fajne umaszczenie mają
<bastetmilo> przygarniete i uratowane
<bastetmilo> ja najbardziej lubie mojego czarnego kota z bialymi dodatkami
<winter> tea time.
<bastetmilo> ja chce spac.... a nie moge.....:(
<winter> dunno
<winter> dzisiaj była duża impreza u mnie w mieście
<winter> jeszcze takiego ruchu po 23ciej na osiedlu w życiu nie widziałem
<winter> większy niż w dzień
<winter> hity na czasie :-/
<bastetmilo> i dobrze sie bawiles?
<winter> nie byłem tam
<winter> nie poszedłem
<winter> nie lubię takiej muzyki to raz
<winter> dwa, że nie miałem kasy, trzy, że z żadnym znajomym się nie zgadałem
<bastetmilo> matko. napisalam cos glupiego na g plus i wyslalam nie tam gdzie trzeba....
<winter> nie mam g plus
<bastetmilo> a masz gmail?
<winter> tak
<bastetmilo> dostales zaproszenie do g plus?
<winter> nie
<winter> "Already invited? We've temporarily exceeded our capacity. Please try again soon"
<bastetmilo> uhum
<bastetmilo> deszcz pada, kot mi sie do lozka wladowal...
<winter> mokry?
<bastetmilo> akurat ten suchy.
<bastetmilo> kotka zmokla a ona nie przychodzi do lozka
<pure> siema ;d
<scx_> pure: czesc
<pure> co tak wcześnie?
<scx_> pure: raczej pozno
<scx_> ktos nie spi, zeby spac mogl ktos ;-)
<scx_> pure: powierzam Tobie opieke nad tym kanalem
<pure> :D
<Wizard> cześć
<winter> o/
<Wizard> hehe
<Wizard> http://www.osnews.com/story/24960/Microsoft_Contributes_361_Changes_to_Linux_3_0
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3depfy2> (at www.osnews.com)
<Wizard> macie, windziarze, chwalcie się
<qermit> o/
<winter>  psują kernela
<qermit> niekoniecznie
<qermit> zresztą mamy git i inne systemy kontroli wersji i łatwo zobaczyć co zmieniali
<Wizard> w artykule napisali - tylko swój sterownik do HyperV
<Wizard> ale nieważne, liczy się nagłówek!
<qermit> no to co, czas zacząć pracowac chyba
<Wizard> no, wypadałoby
<qermit> co byście wybrali, bacule czy rsnapshot?
<Wizard> żadnego nie znam
<qermit> a czym robisz kopie zapasowe
<Stirlitz> qermit, rdiff-backup
<Stirlitz> hmm przed chwilą moje dzieckio oznajmiło że "chochlik zi chroni się przed padadeszczem" i wlazło do szafy
<Wizard> qermit, niczym
<Wizard> po co mi kopie zapasowe?
<Wizard> ważne dane rozproszyłem gitem
<Wizard> :>
<qermit> mi są niepotrzebne, ale szef ma tonę projektów
<Wizard> mhm
<qermit> (urzadzeń elektronicznych)
<Wizard> Stirlitz, lol
<Wizard> nie pytałeś co to jest padadeszcz?
<Stirlitz> nie muszę tak specjalnie, od dawna wiedomo ze jak deszcz to musi padać więc to tylko kwestia praktyczna ;)
<Admc`> Witam :)
<winter> o/
<Admc`> Nie ma to jak internet gprs :)
<Admc`> a nie
<Admc`> złapało edge
<qermit> mój brat mówił - pada padadeszcz
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> zrobimy numer jednemu koledze :)
<shpaq> jaki?
<shpaq> phi
<Wizard> :/
<bastetmilo> Oj Wizard Wizard
<Wizard> no co..
<bastetmilo> no jak dziecko
<Wizard> chronię się przed padadeszczem
<bastetmilo> O. Nowy Thunderbird.
<Wizard> bastetmilo, równie badziewny, jak poprzednie?
<Stirlitz> a co z nim nie tak?
<Stirlitz> poza tym jakby alternatywy brak
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie wiem. Poczte odebrał.
<qermit> jest przecież evolution i ms outlook
<qermit> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<lisu> powitać
<qermit> Przekliniak: cycle
<buber> siemka
<Admc`> buber: o/
<Wizard> shpaq, cycle!
<Stirlitz> cycki!
<lisu> :D
<Wizard> :-)-3-<
<Admc`> 8===D
<buber> jak mnie sie nie chce !
<shpaq> Wizard: i co?
<Stirlitz> laga masz ;)
<shpaq> byłem na pogaduszkach
<shpaq> kazał mi cycle zrobić i plusika mi zabrało ;(
<qermit> Stirlitz: i co z tym opem?
<qermit> kiedy bede mogl banować?
<Stirlitz> mówiłeś ze nie chcesz
<Stirlitz> bo zajęty czy coś
<qermit>  2332 < qermit> Stirlitz: opa zawsze, chcoaiaż ostatnio mam trochę na głowie
<Stirlitz> a
<qermit> siedze po 8 godzin w robocie to mogę coś pożytecznego porobić :)
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłł
<Stirlitz> qermit, uhm :)
<lisu> haj PoKrAk
<Wizard> myśleliście, żeby tu jakiś regulamin spłodzić?
<Wizard> żeby było za co banować?
<buber> po co ?
<buber> ja bym sie trzymał tylko netykiety i ogólnych zasad kultury ;)
<buber> z uwzględnieniem zakazu trollowania i flejmów na tematy znane, a zwłaszcza typu co było pierwsze: jajko czy kura :D
<lisu> nie no regulamin dobrza rzecz.. obowiązuje od 14 do 23 :)
<lisu> bo rano dzieciarnia w szkole, a wieczorem spac idzie
<lisu> a trole to tak z definicji: 3 kicki + ban
<buber> hr hr
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> jakoś tego nie widzę
<lisu> mozna by jeszcze zrobic na przekliniaku głosowanie, wiekszosc wpisze ban, to ban
<Wizard> ja bym też przeniósł wszystkie dyskusje na temat wyższości gentoo, windowsa, ubuntu, gnome,kde,twma,zsh w /dev/null pod groźbą stosu
<Wizard> lisu, demokracja się nie sprawdza ;)
<buber> while $user_ip=83.*.*.* do kban($user,"paszoł won") ; break;
<buber> czy siakos tak
<lisu> Wizard: wolisz imperializm?
<Stirlitz> qermit, widzisz?
<Wizard> lisu, nie no, ale ktoś z twardą ręką jest potrzebny
<Wizard> a tu jest tak, że przychodzi ktoś, pyta o jakąś pierdołę, to zaraz mu wskazówkę dać, albo spuścić w google, to najpierw się z niego śmieją, potem obrażają
<lisu> no, zgadza się, takie strażniki teksasu, tudzież muszkieterowie
<qermit> Stirlitz: widze
<lisu> :)
<lisu> Wizard: a o shellach stojących pustostanem było by coś? bo w koncu jest 100 osób, a wypowiadających sie jest 10.
<lisu> pardon 82 osoby aktualnie - chanserv
<Wizard> no właśnie..
<Wizard> Stirlitz, ty tu tera jesteś ultrabossem
<Stirlitz> ultrabobasem chyba
<Wizard> ej, masz +MnÓstWo
<Wizard> czy nie?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: mówisz o ostatniej sytuacji z niejakim JohnnymM, który zaczął od tego ze nie moze doinstalować dodatkowej biblioteki do jakiegoś skryptu perla - i nie chciał nawet powiedzieć co to za skrypt? A potem zaczął ludziom (mnie) na query obsceniczne teksty pisać?
<buber> mnie też ;]
<qermit> a mnie nie
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> bastetmilo, między innymi
<bastetmilo> Wizard: jednak masz racje - z tym regulaminem... coś by się w takim stylu przydało. Bo nie każdy nowy wie co to netykieta i zasady dobrego wychowania.
<qermit> kiedyś netykietę wysysało się z mlekiem matki
<bastetmilo> qermit: to było 10 lat temu :)
<Wizard> qermit, kiedyś nie było stron, gdzie każdy mógł wypisywać idiotyzmy w komentkach
<Dudi> Witam jaką grę znalazłem.. Drak Orbit :)
<Dudi> pełna głupich reklam no dawno takiej pozycji na czysty zysk nie widziałem
<lisu> Dudi: co zrobic, komercha na całego, kazdy chce zarobic
<lisu> btw, mam kod gry, ktora napisałem, jeszcze niedopracowany, bo nie mam czasu skonczyc, cos jak ogame/dark orbic itd, ale nieco inne podejscie do tematu mam
<lisu> ok cza cos isc dłubać
<Dudi> lisu, no ale to jest przegięcie żeby podczas gry co chwila jakieś reklamy ci wyskakiwały przecież tak się nie da grać.
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Dudi, napisz swoją
<Wizard> zarabiaj na tym, że jest płatna :)
<Wizard> poza tym, nikt ci nie każe grać
<Wizard> ew.oskryptuj ją
<Dudi> no i nie gram
<Dudi> rozumiem że najlepszym argumentem na krytykę jest "no to zrób lepiej" , ale kichę trzeba wytykać
<qermit> Wizard: to było 20 pare lat temu
<qermit> Wizard: obecne 10-latki to matoły
<Wizard> qermit, przynajmniej mamy pewną pracę
<qermit> wiem
<qermit> dziś mój kuzyn mnie zabił w pracy. próbował zamknąć szufladę i próbował przez 5 minut. podszedłem sprawdziłem że się nie zamyka kopem, spojrzałem, a tam szyna się poprostu odkręciła
<Wizard> :|
<qermit> niby po politechnice
<Wizard> qermit, wyobrażasz sobie coś takiego, że ktoś przychodzi na testy do firmy, pisze test i robi byk na byku i zostawia z testem kartkę "zdiagnozowano dysmózgowie"
<Matan[M]> Wilczek: oj tam oj tam
<Matan[M]> tabfail...
<gjm> Bry
<Wilczek> Jak do Wizarda to TRZY LITERY :P
<Wizard> uż ty
<Wilczek> no co :P?
<Wilczek> prawda
 * Matan[M] idzie nakurwiać w Epic Mickey na Wii
<shpaq> Wizard: oddawaj wojsa :P
<Wizard> qermit, chcesz wypróbować opa?
<gjm> Wizard: szalejesz
<Wilczek> Co za świat... czy usłyszymy jeszcze, np. 'idę sprzątać', a nie 'będę nakurwiał odkurzaczem' -.-
<Wilczek> Popieram w tej kwestii Wizarda
<shpaq> a ja nie
<shpaq> przeklinanie jest integralną częścią języka polskiego
<shpaq> czy się to komuś podoba czy nie
<shpaq> i nie mówię tutaj o tzw. 'rynsztokowym polskim'
<gjm> shpaq: ale bez przesady
<shpaq> słowa powszechnie uznawane za wulgarne występują również w kulturze wysokiej
<shpaq> i nikogo to nie dziwi
<shpaq> skoro uchodzi w kulturze wysokiej to tym bardziej w nieformalnym towarzystwie
<shpaq> w którym nie obowiązuje protokół
<shpaq> a jeśli nawet jest czysto umowny i płynny
<Wizard> shpaq, nie zgadzam się
<Wilczek> Idziesz ulicą i słyszysz dzieciaka z podstawówki 'ostatnio n*********m w taką grę, no k**** mówię ci, z*******a'
<qermit> shpaq: tylko jest pewna różnica, kultura wysoka używa tego świadomie, z premedytacją i bez zbędnych nadużyć.
<shpaq> qermit: oczywiście, że tak
<shpaq> ja też używam bluzgów świadomie
<shpaq> z pełną premedytacją
<shpaq> Wizard: dlaczego?
<Wilczek> lol
<qermit> shpaq: a 3 punkt :(
<shpaq> i czy mi się podobają czy nie, są częścią języka
<qermit> tempe członki
<shpaq> tak samo integralną jak 'proszę, przepraszam, dziękuję'
<shpaq> qermit: a który był 3?
<qermit> bez zbędnych nadużyć
<shpaq> cóż, to akurat bardzo płynne
<shpaq> co dla jednych będzie nadużyciem dla innego nie będzie
<shpaq> przeklinam dużo
<qermit> a więc płynę płynę chwytam żagle w wiatr
<shpaq> bo mogę i lubię
<gjm> qermit: haha, "tempe członki", zapamiętam
<shpaq> i zazwyczaj mnie to zupełnie nie razi
<shpaq> tia, nie ma męskiego członka w rozproszonej jednostce agralnej
<gjm> shpaq: ale jak przychodzi taki dżonymnemonik i zaczyna cisnąć komuś kogo nie zna nawet z irc?
<shpaq> gjm: czym innym jest jechanie po kimś
<shpaq> a czym innym użycie słowa 'chujowy' określającego coś zepsutego
<shpaq> cisnąć komuś można równie łatwo nie używając wulgaryzmów
<Matan[M]> shpaq: takowo samo kutasem koniec zasłony zwie się bowiem
<gjm> ale im się zebrało
<bastetmilo> shpaq: coś zepsutego jest zjebane, a chujowe to kiepskie...
<shpaq> szlafmycy również
<Matan[M]> shpaq: gjm nie wie co to inteligentny pojazd gdzie używa się więcej sarkazmu niż "krzywej"
<shpaq> bastetmilo: kwestia interpretacji
<shpaq> pojazd opierający się o wulgaryzmy to ne pojazd
<shpaq> lol
<Prof_Miodek> teraz możemy pogadać
<Wilczek> nareszcie!
<shpaq> serioulsy?
<Prof_Miodek> niewątpliwie
<Wilczek> Czekałem na pana :)
<qermit> jak po angielsku nazwać błąd który może prowadzić do katastrofy
<shpaq> small mistake ;)
<Wilczek> Smoleńsk
<Prof_Miodek> qermit: Syntax Error
<Matan[M]> qermit: kernel panic
<Prof_Miodek> Matan[M]: kernel panic to nie błąd ;>
<qermit> nadal mnie to nie przekonuje
<qermit> chodzi o taki komunikat że jak ktoś go zobaczy to narobi w gacie
<Wilczek> Prof_Miodek: a idźże podróbo
<shpaq> qermit: nie znaleziono myszki
<Ks_Natanek> Matan[M]: :)
<Ks_Natanek> wiedzicie że coś się dzieje
<qermit> o wiem, to było fatal error
<Wilczek> Nie wykryto klawiatury. Wciśnij F1 aby uzyskać pomoc
<Matan[M]> Ks_Natanek: wyjć!
<Matan[M]> ten nick jest dla bota mego zarezerwowany
<gjm> Matan[M]: powiedz to NickServowi
<Matan[M]> gjm: boś napisał go źle
<Matan[M]> krzyczał w tedy by
<gjm> "w tedy"
<gjm> yhy.
<Matan[M]> a bo ja wiem jak się to pisze
<PushUpek> ave
<gjm> to już wiesz że nie tak
<Matan[M]> teraz na języku polskim nie ma gramatyki, tylko jakieś interpretacje pijanych pisarzy
<gjm> PushUpek: hej
<Wilczek> W podstawówce był koleś, co napisał: sówid. Możliwe, że był to Komorowski.
<gjm> "łączymy się w bulu"!
<Matan[M]> Wilczek: rzułf
<gjm> rzułwiontko
<PushUpek> w podstawówce miałem typka który pisał "obiat" i nie, nie chodziłem z J.Kaczyńskim do klasy ;D
<Wilczek> 'i w nadzieji'
<gjm> zmęczył się
<PushUpek> czas śniadanie jakieś upolować...
<Wilczek> xd
 * Matan[M] się musi przyznać że gdyby nie podkreślanie błędów w XCHAT'ie też by sypał błędami
<Wilczek> kot
<Matan[M]> PushUpek: ja kiedyś w W-wie robiłem, poszliśmy do chińczyka a on "kuciak kuciak" to zjedliśmy co miał, poszliśmy na budowe a tam szczury biegały a żółtki na nie "kuciak kuciak"
<Matan[M]> więc jeżeli zjesz "kuciaka" to wiedz że coś się dzieje
<PushUpek> kot, szczur, co za różnica... a myślisz, że z czego kebab robią...
<Dudi> PushUpek, z baraniny?
 * Matan[M] jeszcze nigdy kebaba nie jadł to nie wie
<gjm> Matan[M]: cool story bro
<gjm> Dudi: chciałbyś
<Matan[M]> Dudi: w oryginalnym jest chleb i baranina, a to co sprzedają u nas to conajmniej parówka z kapustą
<Matan[M]> gjm: wyjdź
<Dudi> Matan[M] i gjm , nie ważne co powiecie... lubię kebaby i robią je z baraniny koniec
<PushUpek> taaa baranina świnio podobna, albo kurczako ;)
 * qermit chce zjeśc byraka
<gjm> Dudi: i nie mam zamiaru wyprowadzać cie z błędu
<gjm> :)
<gjm> jedz na zdrowie
<Matan[M]> Dudi: no chyba że sobie samemu robisz
<bastetmilo> Kebab kebebowi nie równy. W Turcji kebabów jak mrówków. I niektóre nie są z baraniny :)
<Matan[M]> wegetariański kebab, bułka i kapusta z kapustą
<Dudi> kur.. a chciałem sobie dzisiaj zamówić .. dzięki dzięki
<PushUpek> Matan[M]: wegetariański kebab, to jak kobieta bez cycków..
<Matan[M]> PushUpek: że niby aż tak powszechny?
 * Wilczek nigdy nie jadł kebaba
<qermit> PushUpek: wegetariański to falafel
<qermit> chyba
<Matan[M]> jedyne co kiedyś dobrego jadłem z "wegetariańskie" w nazwie to pierogi ze szpinakiem
<bastetmilo> Falafel to takie pulpeciki z ciecierzycy smażone.
 * PushUpek poszedł jeść...
<Dudi> Wizard, a pokazywałem ci już wszystkie maluchy?
<Stirlitz> moze prywatnie sobie pokazujcie, przed chwilą jedliśmy
<Dudi> Stirlitz, koty..
<Stirlitz> nazywaj to jak chcesz
<Stirlitz> ;]
<Dudi> xD
<Dudi> http://www.dropmocks.com/mXiwt
<Wilczek> Stirlitz: w dodatku liczba mnoga...
<Wilczek> :p
<gjm> Dudi: czemu ten jaden taki sam :<
<Dudi> gjm, bo to klony :P
<gjm> Dudi: chodzi mi o to że jeden taki odosobniony
<Dudi> gjm, a chodzi o rudego.. no bo to taki wolny duch... zawsze pierwszy się budzi, przełazi po braciach i próbuje się z kartonu wydostać.
<Dudi> gjm, chcesz go pogłaskać na pocieszenie?
<qermit> hmm niedługo linux 3.11
<Dudi> gjm, http://www.dropmocks.com/mXj-g prosze:)
<gjm> jaki świetny <3
<Wilczek> qermit: A potem będzie Linux 95 :P
<gjm> a DOSLinux?
<Dudi> vista linux..... aż przeszedł mnie dreszcz
<Dudi> wyobraźcie sobie .... brak obsługi Optimusa plus super ekstra żrące pamięć  wodotryski visty
<Stirlitz> hyh http://wstaw.org/w/AL6/
<winter> naćpany folder
<firemark> dobry dzen
<firemark> szukam specjalisty od procedur w mysql
<fi9o> Dobrey dien
<fi9o> tu Twoje radio hello
<fi9o> helloooooo
<firemark> :<
<fi9o> firemark: pewnie sie jakis znajdzie, ale nie w tym momencie.
<firemark> Ja musze TERAZ
<qermit> firemark: drob database;
<firemark> qermit: :P
<winter> firemark: zapytaj na #error@ircnet
<winter> może akurat ktoś będzie
<firemark> ze ircnet czy polnet?
<winter> a jak napisałem?
<buber> jak mi sie nie chce ;(
<BlessJah> winter: niewyraźnie
<buber> okrutnie
<Admc`> Pozdrowienia z plaży :)
<winter> firemark: pośpiesz się, bo biexi przyszła, może zdążysz
<buber> umrzyj ;]
<Wizard> Dudi, ten rudy śmieszny :)
<Wizard> ile to ma? 3 tygodnie?
<Dudi> Wizard, jakoś tak
<Wizard> to jeszcze się denerwuje, jak kotki nie ma w pobliżu, nie?
<Dudi> Wizard, skubany jest najbardziej ruchliwy, ale tylne łapy ustawia do żabki, mimo wszystko się przesuwa :)
<Wizard> to jeszcze nie chodzi?
<Dudi> Bardziej jak braci nie ma w pobliżu lub czegoś włochatego
<Dudi> chodzi to duże słowo na jego przemieszczanie :P
<Wizard> :D
<Dudi> jak będę w domu to może uda mi się nagrać filmik
<Dudi> chociaż za dwa tygodnie to już będą śmigać
<pure> Nie wiem czy pisałem już o tym , ale nie znalazłem rozwiązania. w XFCE brakuje przy kliknięciu "Wyloguj" opcji ' Przełącz Użytkownika".
<pure> i wie ktoś jak dodać ją?.
<Dudi> btw. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/ubuntu-11-10-menu-goodbye/
<Wizard> pisałeś
<Dudi> nie pisałem
<Wizard> pure, pisałeś
<Dudi> aaa:P
<Wizard> Dudi, omg ubuntu czytuję, fajny serwis
<Wizard> przynajmniej konkretny
<pure> wiem że komenda "gdm-control --switch-user" , ale aktywator chce zrobić i nie działa kurde :P.
<Dudi> Wizard, ostatnio znalazłem omg ubuntu w polskiej "wersji" znaczy w sumie te same teksty co na OMG ale po polsku wszystko
<Dudi> Wizard, nawet mają teraz wypuścić nie długo OMG Chrome:)
<Wizard> ee
<Wizard> kiedyś był fajny blog xubuntu.wordpress.com
<Wizard> gość tam nawet przydatne triki robił
<pure> zalukam  dzienki
<Dudi> Wizard, o chyba mam http://www.ubucentrum.net/
<Wizard> pure, nie patrz tam, bo on się na 8.10 zatrzymał :D
<pure> zauwarzyłem
<Wizard> ż
<Wizard> bo uwaga
<pure> nie działa ten kod .. no do cholery.... :(
<Wizard> pure, to menu jest w xubuntu
<Wizard> mówiłem ci, żebyś dodał je do panelu już 3 razy
<Wizard> ileż można powtarzać?
<Wizard> :>
<pure> a jak się nazywa? :D
<pure> te "menu" ?:D
<pure> są tylko 3 menu. Zadne menu niema tej opcji :).
<Dudi> o szlag ! http://goo.gl/tYHPx
<pure> no nic, to będę urzywał " zablokuj ekran " , tam pisze New Login , i po kliknięciu ładuje się Menu Wybory usera jak w Gnome.
<buber> god damn it
<buber> słownika uŻyj najpierw, masz na to caaaaałe wakacje :|
<pure> buber, mam inne zajęcia na wakacje i inne plany. A Słownik to takie coś co zieje ogniem i wypala oczy... , nie będę ryzykował zdrowiem. :D
<buber> tja
<buber> ale żyjesz w Polsce
<buber> skoro nie masz kultury dla języka, to i dla Ciebie nikt kultury nie okaże
<foreste> czesc
<buber> za parę lat docenisz moje słowa
<pure> buber, co ma piernik do wiatraka....
<Wizard> pure, ma, oj ma
<pure> wie ktoś dlaczego tak wspaniała aplikacja jak CinePaint nie jest w Repo?  o.o?
<Wizard> nie wiem nawet co to
<buharin> chce zrobic slownik ale potrzebuje pliku angpol.win
<buharin> wie ktos skad to wziasc?
<pure> napisz własny?
<qermit> buharin: jaki słownik?
<qermit> Wizard: fork gimpa do obróbki filmów
<Wizard> buber, wziąć!
<Wizard> najpierw sobie sjp zainstaluj
<buber> ale ocebe ?
<buber> ahh, tab szwankuje ;]
<buharin> buber, sjp zaisntaluj
<buber> ja? ale po co i w jakim celu ?
<Wizard> ah
<Wizard> żeby umieć pisać
<buber> a nie umiem ? ;)
<buharin> buber, nie ;)
<buber> możesz być pewny tego, że umiem i to bardzo ;)
<buharin> ;P
<buber> ehh, swype mi nie chce działać
<Dudi> Wizard, wygodny program do FTP jaki byś polecił?
<PoKrAk> hmm ki pies wcielo mi dziwnie siec z graficznego www widze z textowego npo portach na wp na 80 sie łącze lecz ani ping ani ntpdate aptitude update mi nie przechodzi ???
<PoKrAk> qtwa dnsy sa wpisane siec skonfigurowana nic grzebane nie było i to mam na dwóch wirtualkach
<PoKrAk> widoczne sa w sieci komunikują sie ze soba
<buber> ma tu ktoś HTC i swype do tego ? ;]
<Dudi> buber, mam swift i swype :)
 * PoKrAk ma swifta i czeka za wyswietlaczem do tego bo popsuł jakiś czas temu i musi go wymienic
<buber> zaisntalowałem jakąś wersję, widzę w ustawieniach a nie mogę wybrać przy sms albo poczcie
<PoKrAk> odinstaluj i zainstaluj inna wersje
<buber> dobra, działa ;]
<buber> google rzOndzi ;]
<PoKrAk> wtf jena maszyna ruszyła i wsio działa (samo) a na drugiej dupa :/
<Drathir> PoKrAk: polec mtrem po poszczególnych ip...
<Drathir> A tak w ogóle to witam...
<Wilczek> Drathir: o/
<Dudi> DraKhu, hej miło poznać
<qermit> Dudi: sprawdzales lftp?
<Drathir> Mi też miło nowe nicki widzieć...
<Drathir> file zilla
<Drathir> bądź mc
<Dudi> qermit, FileZilla już się zainstalowała i przyjemna dla oka :)
<Drathir> ktoś korzysta z vsftpd ? O ile literowki w nazwie nie zrobiłem?
<Dudi> kurde no plik conf w chrome szlag trafił
<Drathir> Dudi: tylko niestety trochę w opcjach można pogrzebać
<Drathir> wolę ff na drugim miejscu opera chrome po lynxie dopiero
<Dudi> Drathir, no właśnie czytam i dupa blada bo zostaje modlić się ze zrobiło się synchro ostatnie bo re-install konieczny
<buber> zdecydowanie tylko FF
<buber> bez flejmowania
<Dudi> buber, no wszystko fajnie ale lubie swoje konto google:)
<Dudi> pierwsza taka sytuacja
<buber> android dba mi o to
<Dudi> mam i też androida:)
<Drathir> z ff wystarczy że pliki skopiujesz i przerzucisz na innego kompa powinno z ustawieniami pójść
<buber> nawet wczoraj po wielu męczarniach rozkminiłem z czym sie je CNAME
<buber> i ożywiłem domenę z góglem ;)
<buber> tylko g sites mi się nie podoba, i chyba to przeniose poza gógla
<buber> o ile znajde jakis fajny darmowy hosting
<Drathir> nie rozumiem czym się tak niektórzy zachwycają w chrome...
<buber> ktoś coś poleci ?
<Dudi> Drathir, może tym że masz synchronizację w tle, szybkością działania, jej bezpieczeństwem no można by trochę po wymieniać, ale kto co lubi
<Drathir> do ff napewno też znajdziesz dodatek do konta google...
<Drathir> [C[C
<Drathir> z darmowych yoyo.pl
<Drathir> dawnymi czasy korzystałem i jest ok dopóki Ci się bardzo nie rozrośnie co planujesz i plus brak reklam...
<Dudi> Drathir, no ale ja nie chce dodatku niech to działa jak ma chrome i już:)
<Drathir> no ale bezpieczeństwem tls jest chyba ujednoliconym standardem i nie ma różnicy w jakiej przeglądarce jest zastosowany.
<Drathir> ff też chyba oferuje synchro tak jak i opera od dawna...
<buber> Drathir, tylko wizytówka/wordpress :)
<buber> nic więcej
<Drathir> buber: a to luz chyba że będziesz miał tysiące odwiedzin dziennie...
<buber> Drathir, nie
<buber> da się tam domene własną wpiąć ?
<Dudi> jakiś program do oglądania swf? Bo na windzie zrobiłem małą strone we flash ale na ubuntu nie chce ruszyć
<Drathir> ha a to by trzeba było sprawdzić osobiście korzystałem z ich...
<Drathir> plus, że jest dostęp po ftp choć jak dobrze pamiętam chyba też mają autoinstalatora...
<Drathir> Dudi: pod ff flashaid
<Drathir> bardzo przyjazny dodatek...
<Drathir> a z ciekawości czy w nowym wydaniu ubu ubudsl jest dołączone i działa?
<Wizard> Drathir, nawet nie wiem co to :D
<Wizard> oo, jaki ma xubuntu natty ładny temat
<DaZ> pokasz
<DaZ> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/79/Xubuntu-natty.png? :x
<pure> Zna się ktoś na exelu?
<Wizard> pure, nie wiem co to
<Wizard> DaZ, no ładny
<DaZ> ano nawet
<DaZ> tylko ta belka okien jakas taka
<pure> Wizard, EXEL ( Math w OpenOffice), nie ważne...
 * DaZ tez nie wie co to exel
<DaZ> >:
<pure> MS Exel , Open/Libre Office Math.
<Wizard> nie znam się na open office, staram się go nie używać
<pure> lub Calc... nie wiem jak macie to oznaczone
<pure> ja mam Libre Office... :P, LibreOffice Calc
<pure> nie używał nikt nigdy tego?!
<Wizard> ja używałem, ale niekoniecznie się znam
<pure> Arkusza Kulkulacyjnego
<Wizard> tak, wiemy już o co ci chodzi
<pure> Chcę obliczyć straty lub zyski w finansach wyrażone w %. Np. A1 = 300 (zł)<- ilość na początku | A2= 425 <- zysk, i chce obliczyć % tego zysku. Wiem jak sie liczy , ale nie wiem jak pisać w tabelce A3:A1 ^^
<Drathir> Wizard: to taki programik który niby ma stery do modemów adsl neo itp.[D[B
<Wizard> nie znam
<pure> Chyba że ktoś ma jakiś programik do zarządzania finansami na pingwinka.
<pure> tzn zna odpowiednik
<Wizard> pure, gnucash?
<pure> o :P już ciągne
<pure> 29mb.. sporo jak program do finansów.
<Wizard> bo to jest dość rozbudowane
<Wizard> i ma pewnie zależności od guile
<Wizard> o ile guile jeszcze żyje
<Wizard> ;)
<pure> spoko maroko
<Wizard> spoko chrześcijańska republika południowego sudanu
<pure> :P
<Drathir> pracował, bądź pracuje może ktoś z obecnych w sekcji technicznej orange?
<qermit> kurde, coś wydział dziś słabo przędzie
<Wilczek> Wie ktoś może, w jaki sposób w LaTeX-ie zrobić podwójny odstęp?
<buharin> poszukuje testerów programu
<Wilczek> Jakiego?
<buharin> Bot
<buharin> Wilczek, chcesz?
<Wilczek> Jaki bot?
<buharin> Wilczek, musisz się zarejestrować się na tibia.com pobrać klienta a ja ci wyśle bota
<Damn3d> :X
<Drathir> grrr...
<buharin> kto pomoże?
<Drathir> tylko nie tibia...
<Wilczek> No właśnie... Tibia -.-
<Drathir> gdyby jakiś j2me pod l2 to chętnie...
<Drathir> ktoś korzysta z dropa przez ssh?
<buharin> cos namieszalem
<buharin> netbenas mi gui nie wyswietla
<buharin> i bledu tez nie ma
<buharin> ma ktos pomysl jako java platform wybrana mam openjdk
<Drathir> a wcześniej chodziło?
<buharin> nie wiem bo mam nowe ubuntu
<buharin> ^^
<buharin> ale dziwna sprawa
<Drathir> purge spróbuj zrobić i jeszcze raz zainstalować
<Drathir> jak nie pójdzie spróbuj zwykła jave suna pobrać...
<Drathir> może gdzieś na sztywno ma lokalizację ustawiona program...
<Cynia> msg nickserv register <okonamaroko>
 * |B|enedyktXVI oO
<Cynia> nickserv register <dupa>
<buharin> Drathir, jakis zal
<buharin> :S
<buharin> to jest własnie java
<Drathir> co?
<buharin> nie wiadomo o coc hodzi
<Drathir> no java ale openjdk
<Drathir> nie sun-a
<Drathir> o... a pinki gdzie?
<buharin> Drathir, zmienilem i nic
<Drathir> buharin: a zmieniłeś która ma być domyślnie używana?
<buharin> tak
<Drathir> automatycznie po instalacji sun  pozostać powinna open
<buharin> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk
<Drathir> czyli ta to jest open...
<buharin> nom
<Drathir> już szukam...
<buharin> Drathir, KRUWA!
<buharin> w ogole to dziwnie dziala
<Wilczek> buharin: Widzę, że jest pan spokrewniony z p. Komorowskim, lecz pisze się 'krowa'
<buharin> ;D
<SimonPHOENIX> Szatan, jestes?
<buharin> Drathir, wiesz zawsze było tak nawet że najproszy interfes się odpalał a teraz tego nie ma więc może coś z Netbeansem nie tak
<Drathir> java --version
<buharin> Unrecognized option: --version
<buharin> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<buharin> ja mam 2 wersje javy
<buharin> bo na openjdk
<buharin> all aplety nie działaja
<buharin> jre
<Drathir> aujak dwa razy instalowałeś to raczej nawet jak za pierwszym źle zainstalowało to za drugim powinno być ok, zresztą błędy wyrzucać powinno w konsoli...
<buharin> no lwasnie
<buharin> i to mnie dziwi
<buharin> tak jakby po prostu okienko nie wyswietlalo sie
<buharin> sprawdze cos
<Drathir> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Drathir> wrzuc to
<Drathir> będzie wybór
<buharin> tak
<buharin> co wybrac?
<buharin> 2razy ten sam wpis
<buharin> :P
<buharin> openjdk jest
<Drathir> a co do wyboru?[B
<Drathir> tylko?
<Drathir> zainstaluj sun-a jave
<buharin> openjdk
<buharin> i sun jre
<buharin> jre jre
<buharin> znaczy
<buharin> :S
<buharin> dziwna sprawa
<buharin> niby mam all
<Drathir> są oba?
<Drathir> zainstalowane?
<Drathir> to przestaw ręcznie na sun. I sprawdź wtedy
<Drathir> a fasolka nie korzysta czasem z jdk?
<buharin> a moze kod mam zly
<buharin> bo i tam i tam
<buharin> mamt en sam efekt
<buharin> ale ot niemozlie raczej
<buharin> :S
<buharin> ale jaja
<buharin> tak w ogole programuje ktos w pythonie?
<foreste> webnull ;p
<Drathir> B[Bjeśli bierzesz z oficjalnego repo powinno być wszystko ok...
<lisu> re
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<buharin> jak otworzyc wmv na ubu
<buharin> ?
<Wilczek> Normalnie
<Wilczek> :P
<Wilczek> Jak Totem nie daje rady, to spróbuj VLC
<buharin> Wilczek, tez nie
<buharin> mam all kodeki
<buharin> lulsh
<Wilczek> gstreamer ugly, bad, good?
<buharin> ii  libmagickcore3-extra                    7:6.6.2.6-1ubuntu4                         low-level image manipulation library - extra codecs
<buharin> ii  non-free-codecs                         5medibuntu1                                Non-free codecs
<buharin> ii  w64codecs                               20071007-0medibuntu2                       Proprietary codec binaries, x86_64 version
<buharin> co to ma znaczyc VLC nie wspiera formatu audio lub wideo "G2M3". Niestety nie ma na to sposobu naprawy.
<buber> wieczór ;] ]
<lisu> o/
<Admc`> hej buber :)
<Szatan> SimonPHOENIX: ya
<buber> wkuwia mnie to łunity
<pure> buber, zainstaluj XFCE
<pure> buber, nie bd. cię dunerwowac.
<buber> nfw
<buber> tu mi brakuje normalnej listy okien
<Admc`> buber: KDE, GNOME2/3, XFCE, LXDE lub WM
<Admc`> wybieraj
<buber> g3 jest juz uzywalne w ubu?
<buber> fetora mnie nie przekonuje, no i jest zbyt waniliowa
<buber> tu mam zarąbiscie ladne fonty prosto z pudełka ...
<Admc`> WOW, ustawienie czcionek
<Admc`> kosmiczna operacja wymagająca hakerskich umiejętności
<Admc`> i wpisania wypracowania do konsoli
<buber> w sensie są tu od razu dobre patche ...
<buber> i na matowej matrycy jest ok
<buber> ja nie mam czasu sie z tym babrac w archu czy debianie ;)
<Admc`> w ubuntu czasem trzeba bardziej się babrać niż w archu czy debianie
<Admc`> zwłaszcza jak coś nie działa
<buber> nie wiem, nie mam takich problemów :D
<buber> poka ktoś słit focie jak wyglada g3 w ubu ?
<Admc`> buber: images.google.pl
<Admc`> gnome3 ubuntu
<buber> to juz wole xfce ;]
 * lisu się przyzwyczaił do unity
<Admc`> lisu: are you a wizard?
<lisu> po polsku się tu rozmawia, co nie znaczy, że nie zrozumiałem.
<lisu> buber: Gnome3 ubuntu 11.04: https://picasaweb.google.com/tomeksmtp/Gnome3#5611340565861430610
<buber> lisu, odstrasza mnie zerowa konfigurowalność
<buber> http://thelinuxstation.deviantart.com/art/Equinox-Evolution-Xfwm-Themes-217123405?q=in%3Acustomization%2Fskins%2Flinuxutil%2Fdesktopenv%2Fxfce%20sort%3Atime&qo=5
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6323nbp> (at thelinuxstation.deviantart.com)
<buber> to juz lepsze
<lisu> buber: no z tym się zgodzę, ale może dopracują ... może będzie lepiej
<buber> w 11.10 dziala plynniej
<buber> przynajmniej na moim sprzęcie
<lisu> ja tam jeszcze 11.10 nie instalowałen nawet na vB
<buber> brb
<buber> jednak wole łunity ;]
<Admc`> e?
<Admc`> jak można używać unity?
<buber> siła przyzwyczajenia ;)
<Admc`> e?
<Admc`> przecież unity jest nowe
<Admc`> wczesniej było tylko na netbookach
<lisu> Admc`: no jakos sie mi udaje, dzięki małemu trickowi
<buber> jaki trick ?
<Admc`> sudo apt-get remove unity
<Admc`> pewnie taki trick ;)
<buber> hahaha
<buber> dobra, nid a hełp
<buber> bo nie moge znaleźć nigdzie hostingu, ktory nie każe delegować domeny na swoje dnsy, tylko po cname przekieruje ...
<Admc`> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Admc`> 6 sekund opóźnienia :
<Admc`> nigdy nie kupię internetu mobilnego
<qermit> Admc`: dlaczego nie?
<Admc`> qermit: <Admc`> 6 sekund opóźnienia
<Admc`> i to na ircu!
<qermit> to nie używaj irca
<antyk> witam
<antyk> rozpakowałem plik kernela deb .Mam dwa pliki data i control . Co z nimi zrobić ?
<antyk> chciałem zainstalować stary kernel z debiana
<buharin> antyk, nie lepiej wziasc wersje surowa i skompilować
<buharin> wziąć*
<antyk> mam plik config itd
<antyk> Ale mam juz gotowy kernel tylko w pliku deb
<antyk> rozpakowałem go i nie wiem co dalej zrobić ,żeby uzyskać np bzimage
<Stirlitz> dpkg -i costam.deb
<antyk> nie mam dpkg na archu
<Stirlitz> no jacie
<Stirlitz> to idź na archlinux
<buharin> lol
 * qermit szuka komendy redirect
<Stirlitz> poza tym dpkg jest w aur
<antyk> no dobra ale ja mowie ze rozpakowalem ten plik deb
<antyk> mozna z niego zrobic bzimage ? jak zainstalowac ten kernel na nie debianowej dystryb
<qermit> mozna
<qermit> tylko po co
<antyk> ten kernel jest spakowany tar.gz - jak go zainstalowac ?
<qermit> raczej cpio
<antyk> ?
<qermit> a moze i nie
<qermit> http://www.tablix.org/~avian/blog/archives/2005/09/unpacking_a_deb_without_dpkg/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3bf42ac> (at www.tablix.org)
<antyk> instalowal ktos kernel przerabiajac go z pliku deb na inny ?
<antyk> jest juz gotowy
<buber> wrong place to ask ...
<buber> co ma kernel debianowy, czego nie ma w archu ?
 * buber popadł w zadumę
<gjm> re
<lisu> ]o/
<Admc`> !pinv
<gjm> piwo zabija szare komórki, zwłaszcza w takiej ilości </3
<Stirlitz> mnie tam nic nie zabiło, poza tym zapas jest
<gjm> u mnie się skończył :/
<Stirlitz> zapas szarych...
<gjm> tak
<buber> :D
 * Wizard wyczuwa parcha
<Matan[M]> hmmm... nice
<Matan[M]> http://allegro.pl/nowosc-asus-eee-pad-transformer-tf101-32gb-stacja-i1717814155.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3m4y36z> (at allegro.pl)
<Wizard> nie ma tańszych sklepów? :>
<DaZ> droogie
<buber> badziew
<DaZ> wszystko teraz drogie >:
<buber> powymyślali niepotrzebne gadżety ;]
<Wilczek> Niezłe
<Wilczek> I jak to drogie?
<DaZ> zwyczajnie drogie.
<Matan[M]> tańsze od ipada 2, ba i klawiaturę nawet ma
<DaZ> Price:	US $517.99
<buber> wolałbym laptopa w sensownej wadze i specyfikacji z softem takim jaki chcę
<DaZ> trolololo [;
<DaZ> przy zapadnich zarobkach za zapadnią cene można takie rzeczy kupować
<buber> taa
<buber> tyle że hamburgery nie mają vatu, akcyzy i innych danin
<DaZ> tutaj sie idzie tym obsrać, a jak ci sie coś posypie, czy chcesz coś dokupić to jestes w ciemnej dupie
<qermit> 700gram nawet nieźle
<buber> a ja nadal czekam na odblokowany boot w moim telefonie ;(
<Stirlitz> android na nibynetbooku?
<Stirlitz> ojej
<Admc`> Buber: było sprawdzić przed zakupem
<Stirlitz> i ta "ekstremalna wielozadaniowość"
<qermit> Stirlitz: seksi
<buber> po co sprawdzać ?
<Admc`> Żeby potem móc linuxa zmienić
<buber> raczej ROM
<Gethiox> dlaczego menu kontekstowe w gnome wszystko "blokuje" tzn nie mogę zrobić screena, użyć skrótów klawiszowych typu compiz zoom, obrót kostki, nawet multimedialne przyciski się blokują i nawet jak jest automatyczna blokada ekranu (wygasa ekran do czerni i blokuje go) i gdy przed nie aktywnością wcisnę np Programy to po wyznaczonym czasie nie zaloguje mi się ekran i wszystko widać co jest na ekranie, dopiero jak wyjdę z menu to się zablokuje
<Stirlitz> za 1,9 k ostatnio kupilem koledze normalnego laptopa z 6GB ram 17" matrycą i jakims tam c2d
 * Matan[M] się przymierza na laptopa za 3k (dell 3550)
<Stirlitz> i z windowsem działajacym
<Cynia> siema
 * buber ma vostro 1015 seryjnie z ubu 
 * firemark ma 5 hajnekenów i nie ma z kim pić
<Wizard> o/
 * Stirlitz się raczy dzis kasztelanem
<Wizard> firemark, ja mam colę, na zdrowie!
<firemark> Wizard: ! :D
<qermit> Stirlitz: a dziala ci 16 godzin na bakteriach?
<qermit> Stirlitz: i ile waży?
<Stirlitz> qermit, no to mial byc lap "stacjonarny"
<qermit> a
<Stirlitz> więc ani jedno ani drugie nie było ważne
<Stirlitz> ale i tak... jak za te pieniadze to tam wszystko działało łacznie z HD
<qermit> no ja sobie złożyłem blaszaka za 1000zł i też mi działa hd
<qermit> no dobra, monitor byl stary
<Stirlitz> no blaszaka tez ostatnio składałem za 800
 * Matan[M] niby też ma HD chociaż nie ma jak sprawdzić na monitorze CRT
<qermit> wiec 2000zł
<Stirlitz> bez monitora i całkiem nieźle wyszło
<Vorbis> ja mam blaszaka z 2005 roku i też hd działa (720p)
<Stirlitz> qermit, a jakiz to monitor musi byc ze az za 1000
<Vorbis> 1080 nie miałem okazji sprawdzać
<buber> buhehe
<qermit> Stirlitz: jak go kupowałem to tyle kosztował 4 lata temu
<buber> ja mam iiyame 27 "
<buber> i jakos  nie widze roznicy czy HD czy nie :D
<Stirlitz> ah, mój pierwszy cienias kosztował 1800, ale jakby tak liczyć
<qermit> buber: bo oglądasz badziewne ripy
<qermit> :P
<buber> 720p mam parę ...
<Vorbis> to ustaw rozdziałke większą jak 1024x768 :D
<buber> Vorbis, dzialam w natywnej
<TheNumb> buber: czyli?
<TheNumb> 1920x1080?
<buber> ta
 * TheNumb zazdrości
 * Vorbis też
<buber> ale tam tylko windows jest ;]
<buber> zeby bylo na czym filmy ogladac np.
<TheNumb> Meh, to już jakieś syfiaste ubuntu by było lepsze.
<Stirlitz> a ja mam jakiegos taniego samsunga tez FHD 580 zł bodaj
<Vorbis> troche więcej jak crt 17"
<julek> Wizard: o/
<buber> ja mam jeszcze 37 cali, ale za krotkie kable :D
<Vorbis> ostatnio byłem u kumpla a tam lcd jakieś 20" 16:9 i rozdziałka 1024x768
<buber> jutro przemeblowanie zrobie, jak wroce z fabryki ;]
<julek> Wizard: mnie wlasciwie nie ma wiec mnie nie wywolj;)
<buber> tez fullhd i tam filmy wygladają ok :D
<Stirlitz> Vorbis, to nic crt 22 i 1024, i tak do dzisiaj jest bo pani ma wszystko duże
<qermit> buber: 720p to nawet moja stara riva tnt umiała
<buber> qermit, ja nie mam 100mb zeby 1080 kraść
<buber> mam ledwie 12
 * Vorbis nie miał nigdy przed oczami telewizora full hd
<Vorbis> jedynie hd ready
<Vorbis> jakoś dużej różnicy nie widziałem poza tym że na mtv live hd dało sie napisy przeczytać :D
<Vorbis> są tak małe że na zwykłym crt nie do przeczytania
<qermit> buber: ja też nie mam 100mb
<yaadam> Witam wszytskich.
<yaadam> Uważajcie na buga w BIOS-sie
<antyk> jak zainstalować kernel z debiana deb na archu ?
<buber> zmienic dystrybucje ...
<yaadam> polega to na tym iż grub2 nie widzi dysku po pewnej pojemności.
<yaadam> i po instalacji przywita na s not such device  grub rescue >
<qermit> to tak jak ja, po pewnej pojemności zaaplikowanej do organizmu przestaję widzieć
<yaadam> yj BIOS kłąmie dysk np posiada 124GB
<yaadam> tj BIOS*
<yaadam> kłamie Grub2 i podaje że dysk ma 40 GB
<Vorbis> i to niby bug w biosie jest?
<yaadam> rada jest taka stworzenie partycji /boot
<yaadam> oczywiście to przypadłość paru starszych modeli
<yaadam> ale do rzeczy można by te uwagi komuś z canonical przesłać  - aby instalator miał możliwość zasugerowania stworzenia małej partycji boot
<yaadam> ale dotyczy to tylko jeżeli partycja nie leży w widocznych GB dysku w tym przypadku tych 40 GB
<yaadam> z 124 GB
<yaadam> Pozdrawiam Dobranoc.
<Stirlitz> hmm
<Drathir> re
<Drathir> bry wieczór nie witanym...
<Drathir> yaadam płyta za stara, że nie widzi...
<Stirlitz> on chyba juz poszedł
<Drathir> tak mój błąd, właśnie zauważyłem...
<Drathir> niech ktoś mnie poprawi jeśli się mylę, ale przy partycjonowaniu nie ma czasem także do wyboru z listy /boot ?
<Stirlitz> poza tym instalator cos takiego umie. np ostrzega ze z brtfs nie wystartuje i żeby jakis mały boot stworzyć
<Stirlitz> Drathir, jest, poza tym mozna sobie ręcznie nawet w instalatorze
<Drathir> raz tylko miałem problem taki że zmieniony jest chyba program który podczas instalacji tworzy partycje, bo utworzyłem spod  systemu format dysku z ta nowa tablica, o dziwo winzgroza widziała linuks nie chciał...
<Drathir> ja osobiście zawsze jedynie / i  /home wyrzucam na osobna, żeby łatwiej było w razie czego pliki odzyskac a i Swap w pliku...
<Stirlitz> rotfl Wizard terapia szokowa działa dżony sie teraz udziela na gentoo
<Stirlitz> ale jakos złagodniał
<Drathir> ciekawe czy jest jakiś lepszy system plików od ext ,bo o ile dobrze pamiętam coś były jakieś pogłoski chyba, że ubu ma mieć jakiś nowy system plików ?
<Stirlitz> no, brtfs
<Stirlitz> własciwie już ma, tyle że grub go jeszcze nie bardzo znosi
<qermit> uii - znalazłem natchnienie dla CKE na maturę http://noshit.pl/lubie/32492
<Drathir> Stirlitz: miałeś może z tym kontakt? Na pierwszy rzut oka jakaś roznica jest?
<Drathir> Oj jak nie bardzo znosi lepiej poczekać w takim razie, aż domyślnie będzie preferowany...
<Stirlitz> gdyby nie te śmierdzace licencje i patenty nazywałby sie zfs i byłby juz dawno w linuksach
<qermit> tru
<Drathir> mnie tylko dziwi na tych maturach skąd te byki... Czy to specjalnie czy siedzą tam same takie mądre osoby czy może to jest dzień przed wymyślane i drukowane na szybkiego...
<jacekowski> Drathir: ja pamietam ze na olimpiadzie z fizyki kilka lat temu
<jacekowski> Drathir: na poziomie wojewodzkim
<jacekowski> Drathir: tez bylo jedno zadanie z bledem
<Wilczek> jacekowski: Jakie?
<Drathir> jacekowski: rozumiem, że tam raz się zdarzyło, ale na maturach jak tak dalej będzie to matura bez błędu będzie czymś dziwnym i podejrzanym...
<jacekowski> nie pamietam juz
<jacekowski> Drathir: jak na olimpiadzie z fizyki ( a to jest jednak na troche wyzszym poziomie niz matura ) byly bledy
<jacekowski> to czego oczekujesz
<Drathir> jacekowski: tylko że ta olimpiadę przygotowywało zapewne kilka osób... A maturę to zapewne jakieś komisje, sztaby itp...
<jacekowski> Drathir: jesli ktos oczywistego bledu ze nie ma prawidlowej odpowiedzi do zadania nie wylapal
<jacekowski> Drathir: to jednak jest cos nie tak
<Rad_> good morning vietnam!
<webnull> Witam.
<Rad_> !help
<Wilczek> Zdrastwuj
<Rad_> cos chanserv malo rozmowny :<
<ea4t> heloł
<ea4t> problem mam pewien
<Wilczek> ?
<ea4t> był sobie piorun, spalił raz kartę dźwiękową moją
<ea4t> zintegrowaną jakiś czas temu
<Wilczek> no
<Rad_> reszta plyty cala?
<ea4t> mam juz nową - asus xonar dg
<Rad_> czy uzywales jako socylator :D
<ea4t> tak, calutka
<Wilczek> dziwne
<ea4t> bo od wieży poszło
<Wilczek> aha
<ea4t> i ty problem że mie mam dźwięku
<ea4t> *tu
<ea4t> po prostu chyba nie wykrywa karty
<ea4t> mam ubu 10.04
<Rad_> wpiales molexa?
<ea4t> że tak powiem - ojej
<Rad_> oprocz wlozenia jej do plyty glownej to trzeba zasilanie dopiac
<ea4t> ojej, znów jakieś pojęcie
<ea4t> na windowsie działa
<ea4t> (bardzo dobrze)
<Rad_> szybki masz net/pendrive? ;)
<Rad_> sprawdz czy 11.04 dziala
<ea4t> pendrive mam, net mobilny....
<Rad_> aha
<ea4t> czebaby pobrać
<ea4t> aktualizować
<ea4t> czekam właśnie na 11.10
<Rad_> to jeszcze 3 miechy
<Rad_> aktualizacja nie zaszkodzi
<ea4t> no to może przestanę czekać
<Rad_> mam ta karte
<Rad_> na poczatku byly problemy
<ea4t> i?
<ea4t> a teraz działa?
<Rad_> ale to bylo przy wydaniach 9.x
<Rad_> tak
<Rad_> nie pamietam jak z 10.04
<Rad_> czekaj
<Rad_> wydaje mi sie ze powinno od razu po uruchomieniu systemu zadzialac
<ea4t> ojoj
<ea4t> jakos może będzie
<ea4t> jutro może zaktualizuję
<ea4t> ale dzięki
<ea4t> dobranoc!
<qermit> czas spaść
<Wilczek> Jak brzmi polecenie, żeby zachować topic na kanale, obojętnie czy ktoś będzie czy nie?
<Admc`> Wilczek: #freenode
<syngress> bry
<Factum> siema wszystkim których znam i nie znam :P
<qermit> spać
<Factum> chyba trza
<Factum> bo na tym czanelu też pusto jak za komuny
<qermit> za komuny tajm było beter
<Factum> nie powiem że nie ;]
 * Factum uważa ze komuna zajebiaszcza
<Factum> ale niech nie wraca
<syngress> czytałem sobie właśnie na niebezpieczniku o jakimś kretynie który chciał 100.000pln za zwrot skradzionych informacji z bazy Netii - ustawił się na stacji benzynowej i liczył na to że dostanie kasę. Jak wielki trzeba być kretynem żeby coś takiego zrobić ...
<Factum> lol?
<Factum> :D
<Factum> się przeliczył xD
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> tam
<Dreadlish> zdarza sie
<syngress> zgdza się - zamiast kasy zobaczył kratki
<Dreadlish> te w zeszycie
<antyk> witam
<antyk> system plikow na nowym kernelu montuje się tylko do odczytu - co może być tego przyczyną ?
<Factum> nie lubi się zapisywać
<Dreadlish> mount -o remount /
<Dreadlish> fsck /dev/partycja
<Dreadlish> jak nie
<Dreadlish> to live
<Dreadlish> i fsck partycja
<Dreadlish> z roota ofc
<antyk> dodam tylko ze zainstalowałem kernel deb na archu. Poprostu skopiowałem katalogi boot,lib,etc . Pytałem się godzinę temu i proponowano żebym gdzieś indziej zadał tak trudne pytanie
<antyk> wyedytowałem również grub
<antyk> gdzie szukać logu z innego kernela ?
<Wilczek> #archlinux-pl
<antyk> człowieku problem nie dotyczy tylko archa
<qermit> antyk: nie załadowałeś modułów
<antyk> bo nie jest dla niego specyficzny na poziomie np managera pakietów
<qermit> i masz obsługę tylko ext2 chyba
<antyk> oobsługuje ext4 są wszystko jest wkompilowane
<qermit> w jądrze debianowym?
<qermit> wolne żarty
<antyk> kernel był z kernel org
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: debil
<Factum> kernele debiana nie mają wbudowanego ext4
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: mount -o remount,rw /
<qermit> jacekowski: nieładnie tak mówić
<Factum> tzn
<antyk> jak to debiana. W menuconfig mogę wybrać
<Factum> te starsze
<antyk> to jest 2.6.36
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> debianowe kernele nie maja ext4 wbudowanego
<antyk> to że był kompilowany pod debianem to chyba nie znaczy że nie można na innym systemie zainstalować
<jacekowski> a skad masz tego kernela
<antyk> z kernel org
<jacekowski> a wkompilowales ext4
<jacekowski> i wszystko
<antyk> jest
<jacekowski> i masz odpowiednio fstaba
<jacekowski> i initrd
<antyk> gdzie jest initrd
<Rad_> http://pastebin.com/WC6UU0P8
<Rad_> czemu configa nie pokazesz?
<Rad_> od razu bys rozwial watpliwosci czy ext4 jest czy nie ma
<jacekowski> antyk: jak tego nie wiesz to sie nie zabieraj do budowania kernela
<antyk> jacekowski powiedzialem ze jest
<antyk> CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y
<jacekowski> a initrd zrobiles
<jacekowski> i ustawiles
<antyk> gdzie on jest ?
<antyk> i czy wogole mam go na archu
<jacekowski> google.com
<antyk> initrd gdzie ustawic ?
<jacekowski> trzeba zrobic
<jacekowski> i w grubie kazac zaladowac
<jacekowski> w google wszystko pisze
<qermit> na archu
<qermit> parchu
<antyk> jak jestes mądry to powiedz
<jacekowski> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=initramfs+arch
<qermit> antyk: takie rzeczy robilo sie kiedys samemu bez dostepu do internetu
<jacekowski> antyk: czy tak ciezko dwa slowa w google wpisac?
<jacekowski> antyk: czy jestes za glupi do tego
<antyk> nie pouczaj mnie
<qermit> on ma archa, nie zapominaj
<qermit> tam jest wszystko inaczej
<jacekowski> to kanal ubuntu jest
<Rad_> Oo
<syngress> ooooooo banisław ? :)
<jacekowski> nie ma luzu
<syngress> bywa, uczymy sie na bledach :)
<Rad_> nie ma lipy
<Rad_> trzeba krecic jak trzeba ;)
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: jak w fstabie jest na rw to remount mu starczy
<jacekowski> we fstabie rzadko jest rw
<Dreadlish> u mnie jest
<Dreadlish> nie planuje nagłego padu fsa
<jacekowski> /dev/md2        /       reiserfs        usrquota,defaults       1       2
<jacekowski> u mnie nie ma
<Dreadlish> zapomniałem że ty masz windowsa
<jacekowski> a defaults w niektorych paczowanych distrach nie zawsze ma rw
<Dreadlish> wiesz - tylko że ja tego fstaba sam pisze
<Dreadlish> a mnie już kilka razy w jajco zrobili z defaultem
<Dreadlish> że montowało na ro
<Dreadlish> i doklepuje rw
<jacekowski> no mowie
<jacekowski> ze pomimo tego ze posix wymaga defaults zeby mialo rw
<jacekowski> to to paczuja w niektorych distrach
<Dreadlish> no tm
<Wilczek> Cicho...
#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-19
<Wilczek> !seen dawid
<Rad_> ciastko
<Drathir> i nastała cisza...
<Drathir> jacekowski: a słyszałes może o jakimś emulatorze linuxa pod symbiana?
<lisu> powitać
<pure> Cześć!
<pure> http://dev.niewidzialni.tk/out.ogv , może ktoś obejrzeć to?  ( 5 sec to ma może więcej). Wie ktoś jak naprawić to?.
<pure> najlepiej pierw zapisać na dysk :"D
<PoKrAk> jeloł
<buber> siemka
<Matan[M]> bry
<Admc`> !seen wilczek
<shpaq> mornin'
<Admc`> Cze
<BlessJah> wtf, dhcp po wifi nie chce zlapac
<BlessJah> po kablu jest spoko
<Admc`> Wklep na sztywno
<BlessJah> w komorce na sztywno
<lisu> gra kto w openarena?
<lisu> las rąk w górze, co wy tacy zajęci?
<buber> sie pracuje sie ...
<buber> albo udaje, jak kto woli
<qermit> o/
<moozg> lisu: ja nie gram
<lisu> ja tez juz nie
<lisu> moozg: ja nie grałem
<lisu> moozg: sprawdzałem transfer i łączność ze swiatem
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> lisu, chciałeś wykorzystać naiwnych leszczy do swych niecnych celów
<lisu> Wizard: przejrzałeś mnie
<lisu> ide
<lisu> cya
<qermit> Przekliniak: kochasz mnie?
<qermit> nie kocha
<BlessJah> qermit: wlacz mi moja zabawke!
<BlessJah> jak do tej pory jestem jedyny, ktoremu sie udalo ja odnalezc i wykorzystac
<BlessJah> bede grzeczny
<qermit> wiem ze nie bedziesz
<BlessJah> wiesz ze bedziesz
<BlessJah> sprawdz w logach, nic zlego nie zrobilem
<qermit> nie mam logów
<BlessJah> qermit: wiec nie udowodnisz mi, że coś nabroiłem :]
<qermit> WARNING 2010-07-21T10:32:05 supybot Denying BlessJah!blessjah@unaffiliated/blessjah for lacking "#ubuntu-pl,op" capability.
<BlessJah> opowałem się? przecież przekliniak nie ma bota
<Wilczek> Witajcie!%C0
<BlessJah> Wilczek: te procenty C0 to dla kogo?
<Wilczek> BlessJah: Na PC muszę zamykać znaczniki, tutaj okazuje się, że nie...
<BlessJah> znaczniki?
<Wilczek> Pogrubienie, kolor, itp.
<BlessJah> uzywaj normalnego klienta
<BlessJah> i nie udziwniaj
<Wilczek> Tzn? Na kompie XChat, a na telefonie JedIrc.
<BlessJah> nie pogrubiaj, mysle ze to wystarczy
<Wizard> Wilczek, i tak tego nikt nie widzi
<Wilczek> Czego?
<Zentro_Xenon> Witam
<Wilczek> hej
<Admc`> hej
<Admc`> GPRS!
<Zentro_Xenon> niestety nie działa mi wifi
<Zentro_Xenon> niby pisze że sterownik jest włączony
<Trojanin> hej Zentro_Xenon
<Wilczek> Jaki model, jaki OS
<Zentro_Xenon> os to ubuntu 11.04
<Wilczek> hokus pokus, czary mary, szklanej kuli tu nie mamy :p
<buber> hokus pokus czary mary, zapierniczaj po browary ;]
<Zentro_Xenon> A karta nieznana
<BlessJah> dorośnijcie
<Wilczek> lol
<buber> napiłbym  się
<Zentro_Xenon> model laptopa to aspire 5710zg
<BlessJah> Zentro_Xenon: lspci|grep -i ethernet
<buber> prosciej zajrzeć na nalepkę na spodzie obudowy ...
<BlessJah> buber: moja metoda dziala, bez odrwacania laptopa
<buber> ale lUser moze nie rozumieć
<Drathir> taki wielki przycisk od wi-fi ma ten model?
<BlessJah> buber: to bedzie jedna-dwie linijki
<buber> ja o tym doskonale wiem ;)
<BlessJah> buber: ja zrozumiem, ty, mam nadzieje, tez
<BlessJah> wystarczy ethernet od wifi odroznic
<Zentro_Xenon> bmc94311mcg
<buber> hrhr
<buber> sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta
<BlessJah> buber: mimo wszystko cala linijka z lspci bylaby bardziej przydatna
<buber> 0c:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<buber> dokładnie taka ;]
<BlessJah> buber: masz taki sam...?
<buber> on ma starszą kartę
<Zentro_Xenon> kartę podałem z nalepki
<buber> Zentro_Xenon, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Zentro_Xenon> pierwsza nie weszła
<Zentro_Xenon> druga weszła, co dalej?
<buber> sudo modprobe wl
<Zentro_Xenon> nic nie wyskoczyło
<buber> no i dobrze
<buber> sudo iwlist scan
<Zentro_Xenon> sudo iwlist scan
<Zentro_Xenon> oj
<buber> przepisz, a nie kopiujesz ;]
<Zentro_Xenon> przepisuję, ale pomyliłem okno
<buber> wyswietliło sie coś?
<Dudi> Witam
<Zentro_Xenon> wywaliło:lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Zentro_Xenon> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<buber> nie ma innych interfejsów juz?
<Zentro_Xenon> nie ma nic więcej
<Zentro_Xenon> i co teraz?
<buber> odpaliles przyciskiem ?
<buber> masz pstryczek do wifi w tym lapku? skrót klawiaturowy ?
<Drathir> Zentro_Xenon: świeci Ci się kontrolka?
<Zentro_Xenon> nie
<Zentro_Xenon> zero reakcji
<Drathir> pod innym systemem normalnie działa?
<Zentro_Xenon> mam windę, tam działa
<buber> sudo rfkill unblock wifi
<buber> jak bez efektów, to reboot
<buber> i daj znać ;]
<Drathir> [Bzrób tak przy włączaniu lapka naciskaj ten wielki przycisk od wifi żeby bodajże na niebiesko jak dobrze pamiętam się zapaliła
<buber> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38327/broadcom-bcm4311-wireless-not-working
<buber> kompedium tego, co ci z pamięci podałem
<buber> generalnie jak moduł się ładuje przy starcie, to musi działać
<buber> afk
<halcyforn> witam
<halcyforn> mam pytanko jak mocnego sprzetu wymaga ubuntu teraz
<Drathir> z 3razy gg?
<buber> dobrej sterownikowo grafiki
<buber> o ile unity wchodzi w grę
<dawid> Witam
<Drathir> intel to osobiści dla mnie to porażka i jak do tej pory najgorsze co widziałem te błyski...
<dawid> Mam mały problem, mogę liczyć na pomoc?
<Drathir> zależy w jakiej dziedzinie ten problem...
<buber> Drathir, ja mam x4500
<dawid> PObrałem program kdenlive, wypakowałem i nie wiem jak zainstalować (Jestem początkujący)
<buber> u mnie działa
<dawid> Był pobrany w formacie .jar
<Drathir> buber: a kojarzysz takie bodajże na g45?
<dawid> A jak wpiszę w terminarzu sudo apt-get install kedenlive to go wtedy pobiera a mi chodzi aby to pobrane zainstalować
<Drathir> dawid: jave masz zainstalowana?
<buber> Drathir, to teź x4500
<dawid> Drathir- Jak to sprawdzić?
<buber> s/teź/też
<dawid> Darathir- Ale raczej mam. Pobrałem go z ubuntu.pl to jest remiks to powinien to mieć
<Drathir> buber: i nie masz błysków ekranu na świeżo zainstalowanym ubu korzystając z aplikacji używających wine ? Częste złe skalowanie ekranu...
<buber> nie używam wine
<Drathir> java --version
<dawid> Wpisałem, i to wyskoczyło Unrecognized option: --version
<dawid> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<Zentro_Xenon> niestety nie skutkuje
<Zentro_Xenon> nadal na pasku nie wykrywa karty wifi mimo że sterowniki są
<buber> Zentro_Xenon, wklej gdzieś wynik lsmod | grep wl
<Zentro_Xenon> wl                   2642531  0
<Zentro_Xenon> lib80211               14570  1 wl
<dawid> Poszukam w necie może :/
<buber> Zentro_Xenon, sudo rfkill unblock wifi
<Drathir> dawid: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<dawid> ok
<dawid> Jest tylko jedna alternatywa w grupie dowiązań java: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<dawid> Nie ma nic do skonfigurowania
<Drathir> spróbuj zainstalować sun-a wersję i zobaczyć czy też nie będzie chciało działać
<dawid> A jak zainstalować? Z centrum oprogramowania Ubuntu?
<Drathir> ewentualnie program przez apt-get install może jakichś dodatkowych programów potrzebuje
<Zentro_Xenon> Dalej nic
<dawid> Drathir- On zajmuje 78 MB, a ja mam prędkość neta aktualnie 60 kB/s, wieć troche bedzie pobierać
<Drathir> dawid: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<dawid> ok
<buber> Zentro_Xenon, SOA#1
<buber> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38327/broadcom-bcm4311-wireless-not-working
<Drathir> dawid: a ile waży Twój plik jar ?
<buber> czytaj ...
<dawid> 16,1 MB
<Drathir> a tu ciekawostki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Drathir> czyli jeszcze czegoś potrzebuje jeśli jest roznica w ilości miejsca. z/w
<dawid> Pozniej wejdę, teraz net tak wolny ze nie mogę nic w google nawet nic nie wyszukam
<Zentro_Xenon> sudo gedit blacklist.conf
<Zentro_Xenon> oj
<dawid> Co?
<Zentro_Xenon> pomyliłem okna
<dawid> xD
<lisu> Zentro_Xenon: jeszcze pasowało hasło wklepać x)
<buber> i ssh zostawić
<lisu> dlatego wolę sudo su uzywać
<buber> ja tez mam odblokowanego ;]
<lisu> buber: ja nie mam odblokowanego roota
<lisu> sudo su chyba można normalnie bezproblemowo odpalić pod waruinkiem ze ktos jest w grupie sudoers, jesli sie nie myle.
<halcyforn> mam pytanko moze wiecie cyz w nowym debianie jak sie zmienia monitopry czy sa z nimi problemy np ze obraz jest presuniety lub za duze taktowanie ?
<Drathir> re
<Drathir> zmienia monitory?
<halcyforn> komputer idzie do innej osoby teraz bedzie przez kiepski tv instalowany system i czasem jak sie podepnie np pod lcd  za duza rozdzielczosc lub takltownaie albo obraz jest przesuniety
<Drathir> jeśli wykryje nie obsługiwana częstotliwość powinien błąd wyrzucić chyba i do domyślnej wrócić?
<lisu> dość na dziś, nara
<Zentro_Xenon> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38327/broadcom-bcm4311-wireless-not-working
<halcyforn> darthir ja mialem taki monitor ze wieksozsc systemow linux dawala mu 85 Hz na max rozdzielczosci
<Zentro_Xenon> Zastosowałem się do pierwszej odp
<Zentro_Xenon> i teraz pisze: brak oprogramowanie wbudowanego
<halcyforn> a on 60 HZ wytrzymywal
<Drathir> jeśli dajesz komuś to zawsze na wszelki wypadek wrzuc 1024x768 problemów nie powinno być wtedy
<Drathir> [C[C
<halcyforn> ok
<halcyforn> to stary komputer i jedynie debian  bedzie dzialac na nim
<halcyforn> proc bodajze 700 MHz
<halcyforn> rmau moze 256 jest
<halcyforn> nie che mi sie go otwierac
<Drathir> jak crt nawet na 85 spokojnie pójdzie
<halcyforn> wiem ale wole zabezpieczyc
<halcyforn> w sumie chyba teraz te systemy linux dzialaja na automatach
<Drathir> lcd o ile dobrze pamiętam te słabsze przeważnie 60 65
<halcyforn> kiedys to on mial ustawienia z instalacji
<buber> Drathir, zawsze 60
<halcyforn> ja zawsze mam 60 HZ i nie ma problemow
<halcyforn> nie ma ruznic miedzy wyzsze
<Drathir> halcyforn: serwerek z takiego kompa już byłby niezły...
<buber> wiecej sie nie da, bo technologia nie pozwala
<halcyforn> buber pozwala ale to juz jest 3d
<halcyforn> i zre od groma pradu
<halcyforn> drathir ja ten komp robie znajomej   a co ona z nim zorbi
<halcyforn> tam jest juz debian zainstalowany ale nikt hasel niepamieta
<Drathir> buber: lcd 75 nawet niektóre mają...
<halcyforn> sa takie co maja 120
<Drathir> ale tyle nawet przez hdmi się chyba nie wyciągnie?
<Dudi> Wilczek, przeglądam forum na ubuntu.pl i chyba widzę Twój wpis http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=200&t=102574&p=819328&hilit=Pozna%C5%84#p819328
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3um5dsk> (at ubuntu.pl)
<halcyforn> Drathir wyciagnies znawet na DVI to jest tryb do okularow 3d widizlem kilka takich guwien w sklepie monitor 3d :D
<Drathir> halcyforn: choć odrobinę więcej ramu by było mile widziane
<halcyforn> drathir nie mam skad wizasc sdramu
<halcyforn> o ile cos starszego tam nie ma
<halcyforn> zarz go otworze
<Drathir> halcyforn: a okulary nie wykorzystują 50hz na oko... ?
<Drathir> halcyforn: a to drogie teraz takie kości
<halcyforn> by wytworzyc obraz 3d musi byc 100 Hz. chyba ze mowisz o tych pseudo jedno zielone drugie czerw3one szklo
<halcyforn> pc133 128 mb ladny ram :D
<halcyforn> a grafika cudo tnt 2 64 32mb :D
<qermit> halcyforn: od biedy wystarcza 60
<qermit> halcyforn: aa i nie myl 3d ze stereoskopią
<halcyforn> dla mnie te 2 gowna to to samo nielubie tych technologi
<halcyforn> czy jakis kde pujdzie na tym sprzecie czy jedynie gnome i masa swampa
<qermit> pisze się pójdzie
<qermit> halcyforn: ^^
<buber> bagno to taki sprzęt :D
<qermit> halcyforn: ja odpalałem kde na 32MB ram
<halcyforn> ok czyli te nowe z debiana powinno dzialac
<qermit> halcyforn: zainstaluj sobie debiana woody
<qermit> albo jeszcze wczesniejszego
<Stirlitz> potato :)
<halcyforn> nie moge komp nieidzie do mnie
<halcyforn> musi byc nowsyz system z nowym wine i instrukcje obslugi dla idiotow  które musze popisac
<Stirlitz> kde zajmuje na starcie jakies 700MB ram
<halcyforn> jakby szedl dla mnie to nie instaluje sys graficvznego mam to gdzies
<qermit> Stirlitz: jak ma 128MB to zajmie 120
<Stirlitz> więc moze ci ciut braknąć ;)
<Admc`> Stirlitz: zalezy ile masz ram u
<Admc`> U mnie zajmuje 250mb
<halcyforn> u mnie raczej bedzie bazowac calosc na swamp
<Admc`> qermit:  zapomniałeś napisać ze chodzi o kde2
<halcyforn> a jakie kde bylo w debian etch
<Drathir> halcyforn: na takich kościach kosmicznych prędkości to nie osiągnie
<halcyforn> jakos tak sie zwal
<halcyforn> drathior ja instalowalem na podobnych suse 10.1 i dzialalo w bibliotece w szkole
<halcyforn> a nie to bylo 9.1
<Drathir> ta riva to świetna jest... Gta nawet pójdzie na niej
<qermit> Admc`: nie, ja kde 3 odpalałem
<halcyforn> to ma odpalac open office jakies standard gierki zwykle i jak juz cos z wine bo raczej do innych rzecyz sie nie nada tej osobie
<halcyforn> i jak bedzie miala neta odpalic  go i przeg;ladarke
<Admc`> IceWM
<halcyforn> ?
<Admc`> A nie KDE
<buber> DSL albo puppy
<Admc`> Jak masz taki sprzęt
<buber> albo crunchbag
<Matan[M]> dls od 2 lat niewspierany
<halcyforn> bedzie prosty w obsludze dla osoby ktura nie miala stycznosc z komputerem ?
<buber> sam mam na koncie pracownię szkolną całą na puppy :)
<Matan[M]> *dsl
<buber> pewnie i tak juz wywalili to na smietnik
<buber> ale 7oo zainkasowałem ;]
<halcyforn> moge w sumei jescze tego fluxboxa zainstalowac w miare dobry
<buber> tam były dyski 2GB, celeron 300A, 32MB ramu ;]
<halcyforn> super sprzet
<halcyforn> hmmm icewm musze obadac jak to wyglada
<Admc`> gentoo postaw
<Wizard> wygląda okropnie
<Admc`> Jak win98
<Wizard> nawet z najładniejszymi tematami
<Wizard> gorzej
<halcyforn> ja dzilalem ogulninie na kilku graficnzych i gnome jest neizle ale pewno nieuciagnie tutaj kde musialbym stare zainstalowac, xfce niezle i proste w obsludze jest jeszce fluxbox niezly ale trzeba sie przyzwyczaic do niego
<Drathir> a nie lepiej coś z tych w stylu tych lekkich menagerów okien?
<halcyforn> powiem ci ze ja tu instalowalem debiana hmm bodajze lenny i nieźle dzialal
<halcyforn> 5.0
<Drathir> halcyforn: weź pod uwagę że w bibliotece w szkole wystarczy że ktoś wejdzie na jakąś stronę która zawiera flash to może być ciężko...
<halcyforn> drathir nie bo mialem tyle swampu ze nieźle dzialaly :D
<halcyforn> przynajmniej idioci niesiedzieli na gg
<buber> swamp ?
<halcyforn> 65 prubowlao gg instalowac
<buber> wtf
<Admc`> Lol
<halcyforn> niepamietajm nazwy przetsrzen wymiany
<Admc`> A  jak to sprawdziłeś?
<halcyforn> buber pobierali oficjalne gg i prubowlai instalowac na suse bez wine :D
<halcyforn> bo ponad 65 razy usuwalem instalke z nich :D
<buber> pisz do mnie po polsku, albo wcale
<buber> nie umiesz pisać == nie pisz wcale :|
<Drathir> buber: o ile płyta dobra to z 300 na niecałe 500byś podkrecil procka...
<Drathir> B[C[C[C[C
<Drathir> oj krzaczki...
<halcyforn> heh
<halcyforn> ten komputer zjaebisty jest
<halcyforn> plyta botowalna
<halcyforn> juz uruchamial i dopalil system
<Drathir> halcyforn:  ok swap, ale prędkość dysku zapewne 5400 jak nie mniej to też takie wydajne nie jest...
<halcyforn> przy tym ramie
<halcyforn> to raczej ruznicy nieodczujesz
<halcyforn> i tamn jak zuawazylem i pamietam to jest pamiec starsza od sdram
<halcyforn> bo ma 2 wciecia
<halcyforn> a nie jednak dobrze sdram niedostempne dzisiaj :D
<Drathir> wie ktoś może czy jest możliwość przerobić zdjęcia 3d w zwykle?
<Wilczek> Zadzwoń po Mario
<Drathir> ciekawi mnie bo zdjęcia robione tym lg swift niby też w 3d
<Drathir> http://www.blog.tp.pl/?footerlink=true
<halcyforn> zobacZ w kompie  czy widac ze 3d
<Drathir> już nawet na tel widać że obraz jest przesunięty z kolorem
<halcyforn> kurde
<halcyforn> jednak musze starego dbeiana
<halcyforn> debiana
<halcyforn> ten nowy nie ma jadra zdolnego do instalacji
<Wilczek> A do czego
<Wilczek> xD
<Drathir> To wymyślili VDSL2 100Mb/s do 300m na dwóch kablach miedzi...
<halcyforn> wilczek systemu nie da sie zianstalowac bo mam za stary komputer :D
<Wilczek> lol
<halcyforn> duron 800 Mhz 128 sdram133
<halcyforn> wziolem nowego debiana
<halcyforn> nie da sie
<Matan[M]> halcyforn: wziąłem
<halcyforn> ehhh chyba ze wie ktos jak recznie sie jadro systemu instaluje :D
<Drathir> a jakiś błąd wyrzuca czy coś?
<halcyforn> nie znaleziono zdolnego do instalacji jadra w źrudłach apt
<halcyforn> można to zorbic potem dla zaawansowanych uzytkownikow ale jakim cudem to nie mam pojęcia
<qermit> halcyforn: weź lennego albo sarge
<halcyforn> chyba musze
<Matan[M]> halcyforn: źródło
<halcyforn> lenny hmm moze zadziala
<qermit> ja bym brał sarge
<halcyforn> sarge
<halcyforn> to ten najstarszy ?
<winter> o/
<qermit> harcesz: są starsze
<qermit> ee poszedł
<Killos> witam
<ppp> Hi. Mam pytanie odnośnie partycjonowania
<ppp> Z praktycznego rozwiązania lepiej utworzyć punkt montowania "/" na partycji podstawowej oraz swapa na partycji podstawowej CZY punkt montowania na partycji podstawowej, która przekształci się w rozszerzoną gdy utworzę swapa na logicznej?
<Dudi> używaliście hamachi pod linuxem
<Dudi> wszystko zrobiłem hamachi startuje, loguje ale kurcze jak tu się podłączyć pod wskazany serwer?
<Cynia> siema wszystkim
<ppp> Nikt nie jest w stanie odpowiedzieć na moje pytanie?
<qermit> ppp: nie rozumiem twojego pytania
<Diabelko> z praktycznego rozwiązania lepiej nie mieć partycji rozszerzonych jak jesteś roztrzepany
<qermit> stwórz sobie / i swap na podstawowych
<ppp> No właśnie, lepiej na podstawowych, czy logicznego swapa?
<Diabelko> bez swapa
<ppp> Nie piernicz głupot mi tu
<ppp> Swap być musi
<ppp> chociaż 100 MB
<Diabelko> ciekawe po co
<qermit> ppp: a ile masz ram?
<ppp> 1000 MB
<Diabelko> zrozumiałbym jeszcze swapa do 2GB ram
<Diabelko> a, to swap być musi :D
<qermit> no to ustaw sobie 1GB swap
<qermit> Diabelko: oomkill nigdy cie nie dopadł?
<ppp> no dobrze wiem, ale czy swapa na partycji podstawowej czy logicznej.
<ppp> jak lepiej
<Skrzyp> po uj ci logiczne
<Skrzyp> podstawówke się daje
<ppp> Bo tak mi instalator Ubu proponował, to z ciekawości sie pytam, po co;p
<qermit> ppp: powiedzialem, na podstawowoa
 * Skrzyp nie ma swapa... ale ma 4GB ramcia
<qermit> ppp: zresztą tobie to wszystko jedno
 * syngress na 2GB i swap jest mu "alien"
<ppp> Dzięki, tak chciałem się upewnić bo nie wiem czemu instalator ubuntu po dodaniu podstawowego "/" proponuje swapa na logicznej.
<syngress> :-D
<ppp> Dzięki
<qermit> ppp: bo tak ktoś wymyślił
<ppp> Ktoś pamięta adrikuxa?
<Matan[M]> ktoś pamięta koziolinuxa?
<Matan[M]> :D
 * fi9o 
<Cynia> tylko red hata pamietam
<Cynia> hyyhyy
<qermit> Mhrok: każdy
<qermit> zawsze się spóźniam
<Wilczek> Ubuntu czy PCLinuxOS
<Wilczek> Oto jest pytanie
<Wilczek> Na które nie mogę sobie odpowiedzieć
<Wilczek> Co radzicie?
<BlessJah> Wilczek: przetestowac obydwa
<Wilczek> Ile ja już się ich natestowałem :P
<bastetmilo> Wilczek: Ubuntu.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nie znasz sie
<Wilczek> bastetmilo: Dlaczego?
<BlessJah> Wilczek: testujesz do skutku
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: ty sie nie znasz.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nie, to ty sie nie znasz
<Wilczek> lol
<Wilczek> Z drugiej strony mogę mieć oba
<bastetmilo> Wilczek: bo jest fajny. Używałam parę lat i moge powiedzieć, że był to najlepszy OS jaki miałam.
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie znasz się oraz masz wszy na pępku. Milcz.
<Wilczek> Ale GNOME2 podobno jest już niewspierane... 3 jest nie do użytku... a Unity jest niewygodne
<BlessJah> Wilczek: postaw sobie xfce
<Wilczek> Hmmm...
<bastetmilo> Wilczek: ale Ubuntu ma normelne Gnome...
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nie, to ty sie nie znasz
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: gnome3
<Wilczek> BlessJah: Jakie GNOME3? Ubuntu ma GNOME2
<BlessJah> Wilczek: które?
<Wilczek> 11.04
<BlessJah> erm
<BlessJah> ok, niech ci bedzie
<Wilczek> O.o
<Wilczek> 11.04 domyślnie ma Unity i GNOME2
<Wilczek> Dobra, stawiam oba
<BlessJah> jak dwa jak trzy
<Wilczek> :OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<BlessJah> erm, kernel 3.0?
<BlessJah> to już?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: jakie trzy??
<Wilczek> bastetmilo: Chyba masz rację...
<Wilczek> BlessJah: Ty się nie znasz :P
<Wilczek> I nastała cisza...
<Wilczek> Wie ktoś, czy w Unity da się przenieść launcher, np.: na dół?
<Wilczek> Wrrr...
<Wilczek> Tylko 200kB/s -.-
<Wilczek> Aha, i jeszcze jedna kwestia
<Wilczek> Co brać - Ubuntu amd64 czy x86?
<Wilczek> Co jest bardziej przyszłościowe?
<Wilczek> Bo teraz na x64 nie wszystko działa
<en0x> jak nie wszystko jak wszystko
<BlessJah> mam x64
<BlessJah> ale archa
<BlessJah> nie bardzo wiem, co mialoby nie dzialac
<Admc`> Witam
<gjm> Bry
<Drathir> ktoś ma jeszcze problemy z netem mobilnym orange?
<Drathir> bo chyba kwiatki na całą polskę poszły...
<Wilczek> Jakie kwiatki :D "?
<Drathir> net chodzi strasznie powoli, zawiesza a nawet zrywa połączenie...
<Drathir> co dziwne to dopiero od ok miesiąca tak, wcześniej wszystko świetnie śmigalo...
<gjm> kabel ci urwało
<gjm> jak nic
<Wilczek> gjm: A jak mu działa to znaczy, że poprostu iskry skaczą między kawałkami?
<Wilczek> :P
<Drathir> gdyby był kabel to byłoby możliwe...
<Drathir> orangefree ten bezprzewodowy...
<gjm> Drathir: no co ty? -.-
<gjm> Wilczek: tak
<dawid> Siemka
<Wilczek> [19:05:53] Dawid (#ubuntu-pl): LInux- Jądro systemów takich jak Fedora, Ubuntu, SUSE, Debian napisane przez Linusa
<Wilczek> [19:08:01] Dawid (#ubuntu-pl): Tak samo jak Windows to jądro a Vista to już system :)
<Wilczek> [19:08:12] Michał: Trochę źle mówisz
<Wilczek> [19:08:16] Dawid (#ubuntu-pl): Nie
<Wilczek> [19:08:18] Michał: W Linuksie jądro to podstawa
<Wilczek> [19:08:23] Michał: Linux jest systemem
<Wilczek> [19:08:27] Dawid (#ubuntu-pl): hahah
<Wilczek> [19:08:34] Michał: A Debian, Arch, itp. to dystrybucje
<Wilczek> Kto ma rację?
<dawid> A Linux to jądro
<Wilczek> [19:08:52] Michał: A dystrybucja to zbiór skompilowanego i gotowego do instalacji oprogramowania
<Dreadlish> o/
<dawid> Linux to jądro na którym stoją różne dystrybucje Linuksa
<dawid> systemów
<dawid> Ubuntu
<dawid> fedora
<dawid> suse
<dawid> itd itp iHBO
<gjm> dawid: ch*j mnie to obchodzi
<gjm> nie pisz tyle bo nie ogarniam
<dawid> xD
<Wilczek> Najpopularniejsze systemy to Linux, Windows oraz OS X
<dawid> Linux to jądro!. Napisze na kontakt ubunu.pl i zobaczymy
<Wilczek> Ehhhh
<buber> wieczór
<BlessJah> Wilczek: ten drugi ma racje
<BlessJah> :>
<dawid> Ja?
<Admc`> Hej :)
<Wilczek> Który drugi?
<gjm> dawid: japa
<Wilczek> Hej
<buber> kurde, zadziwiają mnie tepsiarze :D
<dawid> Buber- Czemu?
<buber> Data Rate
<buber> 	
<buber> :
<buber> 	19414 	844 	kbps
<BlessJah> Wilczek: nie ty
<BlessJah> wogole, bawi mnie ten spor
<Wilczek> BlessJah: Jak już zostało udowodnione - ty się nie znasz :PP
<gjm> BlessJah: w ogóle się pisze 'w ogóle'
<dawid> Tak samo jest z Windowsem. Windows to jądro a vista/xp/7 to systemy ktore stoją na tym jądrze
<gjm> dawid: FAJNIE
<gjm> pisz mu na query
<dawid> Gjm: I tak cię nie słucham
<buber> rano miałem 12 mbit na takim SNR jak teraz
<BlessJah> gjm: racja, tak wlasnie jest
<buber> a teraz mam ...
<BlessJah> dawid: mysle ze spor mozecie na query rozstrzygnac
<dawid> Ja mam inny pomysł co zrobić. 3majcie się'
<Trojanin> ej
<Trojanin> a nie wpadliście na to, że Linux to system oparty o jądro o nazwie linux?
<dawid> Trojanin- Ja to ciagle mówie
<gjm> i tak powstało czokapik, zmieńcie temat
<Drathir> Wilczek: Ty to kwiatki znajdujesz... Z jądrem w tle...
<BlessJah> gjm: poczekaj
<BlessJah> może się rozkręcą
<Trojanin> imo to są dwie różne rzeczy, jednak o tej samej nazwie ;)
<gjm> bendom śje bić
<BlessJah> Trojanin: dopóki nie było androida, nie bylo problemu
<BlessJah> teraz zaczyna się problem
<BlessJah> co to linux a co to gnu/linux
<dawid> Dobra. Możemy się nie kłócić?
<Trojanin> w sumie tak
<Wilczek> dawid: Oni tak zawsze
<Wilczek> :P
<Trojanin> jednak to gadanie i tak nic nie zmieni :p
<Drathir> buber: radiowka?
<buber> Drathir, http://speedtest.net/result/1392663062.png
<buber> :)
<dawid> Wilczek- Chodz na jakiś rosyjski IRC :)
<buber> pewnie na centrali stwierdzili że skoro nie zrywa mi na 14 to i nie zerwie na 19 ;]
<Drathir> ta i dochodzącąc do końca sporu i tak wszystkiemu jest winny twórca winzgrozy...
<gjm> Drathir: świetna uwaga, szkoda że bez sensu
<BlessJah> gjm: ojtam
<BlessJah> przecież wiadomo, że za złem tego świata, stoją właśnie żydomasoni
<buber> lubie mieć szybki net ;>
<Drathir> buber: ładnie choć netia na głupia umowę, bo jak będziesz miał niska prędkość to się wykręcą że takie łącze masz i więcej się nie da...[D
<buber> Drathir, teraz nie, dają tyle ile się da maks ;]
<buber> Drathir, poza tym technik z centrali mieszka na osiedlu, za flaszke zawsze pomoże :D
<dawid> Ok. Panowie, ja spadam. 3majcie się
<gjm> mleka oczywście, tu jest młodzież
<Drathir> buber: mówisz? Bo ja w tej umowie widzę trochę furtkę do nie uwzgledniania reklamacji... Ale dopóki nie ma problemów jest jak najbardziej ok... Modem adsl2+ ? Ile masz do szafy?
<buber> 24
<buber> czyli daleko, prawie 2km
<buber> Drathir, tplink albo edimax albo airlive
<buber> zadne inne wynalazki
<buber> empirycznie sprawdzone na moich klientach :)
<buber> Drathir, ja mam kiepski SNR, ponizej 7 dzieją sie cuda, ja mam 6 ...
<Drathir> gjm: wiesz podobnie jak kłótnia jakiegoś tam głębszego sensu nie ma... A to taki przerywnik, który może pomoże zgubić wątek kłótni...
<buber> rekord bez zrywki 3 dni
<buber> mnie nie przeszkadza, jak raz na kilka godzin sie rozłączy na chwilę ;]
<bialy663> okay ciekawy dobór routerów
<Drathir> buber: ładnie... Choć mogliby próbować więcej zestawić na próbę...
<buber> Drathir, na 20+ sie nie zapina
<buber> miałem zapięte na 14 do dzis przez miesiąc
<buber> a tu patrzę, nowość   ;]
<Drathir> buber: to pusc coś w tle żeby generowało sztuczny ruch np zwykły mtr dane będą lecieć choć niezauważalnie co może podtrzymywać w pewien sposób połączenie...
<buber> Drathir, a po co ?
<buber> w sumie to DynDNS generuje ruch i taki tam ruch na jednym porcie non stop ;]
<gjm> 'taki tam'? a ty niedobry
 * gjm grozi palcem
<buber> oj tam oj tam, żaden warez ;]
<Drathir> buber: tp-link u mnie rządzi... Nie mam żadnych problemów...
<buber> Drathir, ja mam na półce takiego, może nawet przepnę się zaraz do testów
<Drathir> odradzam netgear takich cudów co ten sprzęt wyprawia to w życiu nie widziałem...
<Drathir> szczerze nic lepszego do cena jakość jak tp-link nie znalazłem no i bezawaryjnego plus 3lata gwarancji
<Drathir> buber: jeśli nie korzystasz nie urwie Ci się synchronizacja?
<Drathir> buber: dyndns niestety aktualizuje w pewnych odstępach puszczając mtr np na dns google Ty tego nie zauważysz a dane minimalne idą...
<Drathir> buber: osobiście tak podtrzymuje połączenia bezprzewodowe...
<Drathir> 543g jest fajny żadnych problemów z nim nie mam choć powychodziło sporo nowych tp-linka to jednak chyba poczekam za rok kupię coś pod ipv6...
<buber> zapomnialem ze moj tplink ma uwalone wifi ;]
<Drathir> o a co się stało?
<Drathir> pula adresów zaczynająca się od  10 jest zarezerwowana tylko i wyłącznie na sieci lokalne?
<winter> tak
<NightWish`> ja mam pytanie
<Drathir> ciekawe dlaczego dyndns sprawdzając ip taki pokazuje...
<NightWish`> czy jest jakiś program który można używać do szybkiego wycinania fragmentu pulpitu lub tego co się wyświetla w przeglądarce?
<NightWish`> w formie obrazka
<winter> Drathir: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_address#IPv4_private_addresses
<Drathir> dobry zespół...
<Drathir> [Cjeśli ff są dodatki do tego bodajże jeśli w systemie pamiętam że kiedyś coś takiego znalazłem ale w tej chwili nazwy nie pamiętam...
<winter> NightWish`: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/screengrab/
<winter> was that so hard?
<Drathir> winter: dziękuję... Już sprawdzam, choć dziwi onie że dyndns ip check widzi mnie jako adres zaczynający się od 10. żeby było ciekawiej za prawie każdym odświeżeniem strony widzi inny adres... Cuda dosłownie...
<buber> źle poustawiałeś coś
<NightWish`> winter: opery używam
<winter> a to nie wiem
<winter> https://addons.opera.com/addons/extensions/details/lightshot-screenshot-tool/0.1/?display=en
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3e7b38b> (at addons.opera.com)
<winter> masz
<winter> *** ATTENTION: This version works only on Windows platform! ***
<winter> boo
<winter> to nie ma chyba
<NightWish`> no właśnie
<buber> lol
<buber> flash linuksowy to jakaś poracha
<buber> na windzie speedtest pokazuje 16Mbit, a na Ubu max 12 ;]
<buber> watpię żeby to była wina sterownika do wifi
<Diabelko> buber: prędzej niż flasha
<Drathir> buber: flashaid do ff jest fajny i nie trzeba za wiele się męczyć..
<filip> Czesc?
<Drathir> buber: zmien dns i sprawdź jeszcze raz
<Polonistyk> uff dziala ;)
<buber> dns jest wlasciwy
<Drathir> dla mnie speedtest to żaden test wolę na serwerze z 100 łączem plik pobrać
<Drathir> ewentualnie torrent
<Polonistyk> to zalezy tez od seeda
<Drathir> speed testa potrafią oszukiwać...
<Polonistyk> tak, zeby wypromowac jakiegos isp ktory zaplaci
<Drathir> Polonistyk: dlatego wybierać trzeba coś co bardzo dużo osób udostępnia...
<Polonistyk> mówisz teraz o torrentach prawda ?
<Drathir> choć i tak lepsze jest pobrać dajmy na to directa z własnego serwera łącze 100 to spokojnie na testy starczy bo w domu raczej nikt 100 nie testuje...
<buber> hm
<buber> chyba sterownik cuduje
<Drathir> Polonistyk: tak o torrentach
<Polonistyk> Drathir: test
<Drathir> Polonistyk: można np z ubuntu.com torrentem polecieć...
<Polonistyk> to nie zly pomysl
<Polonistyk> nowy jestem na irc :) mam pytanie ale szczerze nie wiem jak je poprawnie gramatycznie napisac
<Polonistyk> sekunda
<Polonistyk> ;D
<buber> hmm
<Drathir> buber: podepnij pod kabel i sprawdź...
<Polonistyk> juz wiem :)
<gjm> Polonistyk: czekamy
<moozg> Polonistyk: no dalej
<Polonistyk> gjm: chcialem zapytac jak sie w irssi przed trescia wstawia nick
<Polonistyk> ale chyba wpisujemy go recznie ?
<gjm> Polonistyk: /me
 * Polonistyk 
<Polonistyk> tak, nie o to chodzi
<gjm> a?
<Polonistyk> widzisz... ty jak piszesz do mnie to pojawia sie Polonistyk:
<Polonistyk> i ja wtedy mam twoj nick wyrózniony kolorem zółtym
<Diabelko> mówisz o dopełnianiu nicka?
<gjm> Polonistyk: tab
<Diabelko> piszesz początek nicka i dajesz tab
<Polonistyk> o, juz widze dzieki
<Polonistyk> recznie nie zadziala ?
<buber> Drathir, z ICMu mam 1MB, powinno byc prawie 2
<Diabelko> jak to ręcznie?
<Polonistyk> Diabelko: teraz wpisałem ręcznie nie wciskając TAB
<Diabelko> no zadziała
<Diabelko> ale po co? :p
<Polonistyk> tak, lubie badac i testowac ;)
<Diabelko> Polonistyk: to kwestia rozpoznawania tekstu przez klienta IRC, a nie samej metody
<Diabelko> możesz to nawet nosem pisać
<moozg> Polonistyk: napisałem polo i nacisnąłem tab
<Polonistyk> ok dziekuje
<moozg> ale ja używam xchata
<Polonistyk> jeszcze jedno pytanie... Czy w irssi moge miec otwarte 2 kanaly ?
<Diabelko> tak
<Polonistyk> w jaki sposób je przełączac?
<Diabelko> alt+numerek
<gjm> Polonistyk: polecam też 'man irssi' w terminalu
<gjm> i ogólnie 'man'
<gjm> niezastąpione źródło wiedzy
<Polonistyk> tu mam tylko opis, opcje i o autorze ;)
<gjm> mimo to polecam
<Polonistyk> ok, dzieki chlopaki
<gjm> nie ma sprawy
<Trojanin> Polonistyk: albo esc-numer, a jak za dużo to /win numer
<Polonistyk> eh, chyba nigdy nie bede miał więcej niż 10 otwartych kanałów
<Polonistyk> ale zobaczymy :)
<buber> Drathir, jednak ster od wifi, na drucie mam 1,8MB :]
<gjm> Polonistyk: nigdy nie mów hop
<Trojanin> Polonistyk: ja też tak mówiłem, dziś na 13 siedzę :p
<Polonistyk> mam nadzieję, że sie wciagne
<Polonistyk> bo to naprawdę dobry wynalazek
<Trojanin> ano
<Polonistyk> ale męczyłem się trochę, bo nie mogłem sie polaczyć z tymi polskimi serwerami
<Trojanin> Polonistyk: wpisz /set, znajdziesz trochę ciekawych opcji
<Polonistyk> wkoncu udalo mi sie na freenode wejść
<gjm> Polonistyk: a w czym problem?
<Polonistyk> gjm: przekroczony czas oczekiwania
<Polonistyk> ok ide
<Polonistyk> czes
<Polonistyk> quit
<Trojanin> cze
<gjm> kaboom
<Drathir> buber: czyli abuse by się przydało
<Drathir> ja obecnie na 65 jedynie...
<buber> Drathir, jakie abuse?
<Drathir> buber: do teamu który pisze stery.
<buber> ja ich mam w zadzie, zaraz popsuje i zobacze jak na innym sie zachowuje
<Wilczek> O.O
<Wilczek> Od kiedy MOC odtwarza FLAC?!
<Wizard> od zawsze
 * gjm nie używa
<Wizard> yo, dziwki :>
<Drathir> mnie dziwi np że w routerze przez ftp na 1 kanale nam prędkość max 800 kilo przy wrzuceniu innego mam 1.2 mega niestety więcej nie chce osiągnąć...
<gjm> zakłócenia?
<gjm> Wizard: yo, alfonsie :>
<Drathir> gjm: chyba nie, ciężko o nie przy niewielkiej odległości urządzeń od siebie...
<buber> brb
<Drathir> gjm: dodatkowo w zasięgu widzenia routera nie ma nic na tym kanale ani obok...
<gjm> Drathir: a, jakieś urządzenia nie-sieciowe?
<Drathir> gjm: brak mikrofali i innych urządzeń elektrycznych w pobliżu...
<fi9o> MIkrofala moze narobic bubu jak jest otwarta ;)
<fi9o> I wlaczona ;)
<Matan[M]> bry
<Drathir> fi9o: takich rzeczy to nawet nie wpadł bym na pomysł żeby robić... Ale mogę ostrzec, żeby uważać na różne sreberka...
<gjm> Drathir: i talerzyki ze złoceniami, i żarówki :)
<gjm> żarówki w mikrofalówce są fajne
<gjm> póki się nie przepalą :<
<ntat> można w ogóle włączyć otwartą mikrofalę?
<fi9o> Drathir: wez taka mikrofala na dach, nie wiem dokladnie w jakim promieniu, ale wiem, ze wifi nie bedzie chulac w poblizu ;p
<gjm> ntat: jak zrobisz coś z zabezpieczeniem to tak
<ntat> eh;-)
<gjm> nawet chyba kiedyś tak odpalałem jak miałem jakąś uszkodzoną
<Drathir> fi9o: gdyby jeszcze dało radę kierunkowo to stosować to fajne by było...
<fi9o> :]
<gjm> a czemu nie?
<ntat> policja w USA testowała "miotacz mikrofal" do rozpędzania burd
<Trojanin> a cóż to za dziwadło?
<ntat> ponoć parzyło tych, którzy znaleźli się na celowniku tej tajnej broni:)
<Trojanin> a, coś jak mikrofalówka
<DaZ> teraz mają jeszcze jakies dzwiekowe gówno
<DaZ> w ogóle smutne to
<DaZ> wolałem środki przymusu bezpośredniego i armatki wodne >:
<ntat> Mieli taką antenkę i jak nakierowali na tłum to tłum się rozbiegał, bo nie mógł wytrzymać
<Trojanin> gdzie te karabiny na gumowe kule... :<
<ntat> ciekawe, jak ktoś wymyśli zwierciadło mikrofal w postaci zbroi:P
<ntat> :D
<DaZ> to go zastrzelą ostrą amunicja.
<gjm> gumowa pałka najlepsiejsza
<Cynia> ntat~~ nie pij tyle :)
<DaZ> ==środek przymusu bezpośredniego :f
<ntat> Cynia, skoro jest broń, to musi być jakaś obrona
<Cynia> no w sumie yhyhyh
<gjm> tak, na sposoby są sposoby
<Matan[M]> na mołotówki nas nie stać :/
<Matan[M]> wacha za droga
<ntat> http://cia.media.pl/usa_testuje_bron_mikrofalowa_do_rozpedzania_tlumow
<ntat> Matan[M], ale można by pomyśleć na gaz:P
<ntat> tańszy:)
<Cynia> w pl dalej na koniku z szabelka
<Cynia> na czolg
<Cynia> :)
<DaZ> pierdolisz.
<gjm> Cynia: rochatyną
<Matan[M]> Cynia: ciekawe gdzie...
<gjm> rohatyną*
<gjm> kosą!
<DaZ> to jest taka sucha, niemiecka propaganda, ze az boli [;
<Matan[M]> DaZ: ++
<kAm4ch> Admc
<Drathir> ntat: fakt fajne to urządzenie nie zabija a unieruchamia... Podobne są z dźwiękiem odpowiednią częstotliwością...
<DaZ> niemniej kampania wrześniowa to była wielka i ciągnąca się kleska :f
<Trojanin> Drathir: dźwięk eż fala.
<gjm> DaZ: co co? koń nasra do otworów wentylacyjnych i się poduszą
<Admc`> kAm4ch: ?
<kAm4ch> adrikux z tej strony
<Cynia> chodzilo mi raczej o brak inwestycji w nasza armie  :)
<kAm4ch> Na forum mnie nie ma, ale pamiętam jeszcze ;p
<ntat> Drathir, można pokręcić potencjometrem to będzie zabijała, z dźwiękiem podobnie - odpowiednio duże natężenie może nawet stopić ciało
<ntat> :)
<gjm> czyżby troll?
<Admc`> :)
<Cynia> taka metafora  :)
<DaZ> no, to też jest nie do końca zgodne z rzeczywistością
<DaZ> bo my już nie mamy armii, w którą możnaby inwestować [;
<Cynia> jak to nie
<gjm> tak to
<Cynia> tymbardziej powinni w zawodowa inwestowac
<DaZ> pare niemieckich czołgów, nielatające f16 i kadłubek korwety
<DaZ> wooo
 * Matan[M] dzisiaj znalazł Nokie 3310, opylało się zapierdzielać po nocy przez las
<Cynia> mniej ludzi = wiecej kasy  :>
<Admc`> kAm4ch: /nick Kamaz
<DaZ> namierzą cie i pójdziesz siedzieć
<DaZ> mniej ludzi = mniej ludzi
<DaZ> więcej kasy idzie gdzie indziej.
<Cynia> wiecej kasy = lepszy sprzet
<DaZ> chociaz kasy jeszcze mniej, bo cieli [;
<ntat> Matan[M], ja też mam w szufladzie, tylko 3330:)
<Cynia> al u nas wiecej kasy = wiecej przekretow
<ntat> podobna konfiguracja
<Dudi> Witam.. jak miło wracam z spaceru, a tu unity raczy mnie komentarzem "sprzęt nie spełnia minimalnych wymagań unity" i dupa nie chce wstać unity
<Cynia> im wiecej tym mniej  :)
 * Matan[M] ma teraz Nokie 3310, 5510 i E63
<kAm4ch> Ja dziś zainstalowałem 11.04 z unity na virtualbox
<Drathir> ntat: te policyjne napewno muszą mieć zabezpieczenia... Lepszy byłby taki paralizator 360 stopni...
<DaZ> Dudi: pewnyś, że działało?
<kAm4ch> Działa ok.
<Cynia> taki paradoks
<gjm> Matan[M]: w autobusie znalazłem niedawno szajsunga j700 wić jestem lepszy
<Dudi> DaZ, od miesiąca siedziałem na Unity
<gjm> więc*
<kAm4ch> IMHO lepsze niż gnome 3
<DaZ> no patrz
<Matan[M]> gjm: pedalski szajsung... wcale nie jesteś lepszy
<Drathir> 3210
<Dudi> Jakiś pomysł czemu nie chce wstać i jak to postawić?
<kAm4ch> Tak, 3D aktywne, podstawa ;p
<gjm> Dudi: szklana kula mnie się potłukała akuratnie :<
<ntat> a ja wolę gnome. Trochę na Unity siedziałem ale jakoś mi do gustu nie przypadło. Trochę dziwne jest że Cannonical dodaje do oficjalnych wersji Ubuntu wciąż niedopracowane Unity
<Diabelko> to akurat dziwne nie jest
<kAm4ch> Moim zdaniem nadaje się już do dziennego użytku.
<Diabelko> dziwne jest to, że unity jest domyślnym środowiskiem ;_
<Diabelko> ;) *
<Drathir> mnie tylko denerwuje wymóg 4.5bodajże gb miejsca do instalacji...
<Dudi> gjm, no tak właśnie myślałem więc zdam się na polecenia których wyniki będą ciebie pewnie interesować :). Btw jedyne co zrobiłem to użytkowałem nic nie zmieniałem
<kAm4ch> Dziwne akurat nie jest bo kierują się ku urzędzoniom przenośnym.
<ntat> jakiś czas temu po aktualizacji Unity, po uruchomieniu miałem bez przyczyny 100% zużycia procesora przez Unity
<Dudi> gjm, chociaż hamachi zainstalowałem ale wątpię by to był problem
<Diabelko> kAm4ch: tak, masz rację, architektura amd64 jak w mordę strzelił jest przenośna
<Diabelko> każdy tablet napierdziela na amd64
<gjm> Dudi: hamaczi, fuj ;f
<Dudi> gjm, why?
<gjm> Dudi: jak to mniej więcej wygląda jak nie chce wstać? przy logowaniu?
<kAm4ch> Urządzenia przenośne to nie tylko mowa o tabletach, Unity tworzone jest z myślą o netbookach.
<gjm> fajnie wiedzieć
<kAm4ch> co nie
<Dudi> gjm, no dokładnie przed chwilą chce się zalogować i wyskakuje okienko z komunikatem o wymaganiach i że powinienem wybrać środowisko gnome. Był już restart ale nic.
<ntat> kAm4ch, jak kupiłem netbooka to się ucieszyłem, że jest coś takiego jak Unity ale niestety rozczarowanie;) Zwykłe Gnome dużo łatwiej dostosować do małych ekranów urządzeń przenośnych niż dodać ikonę programu do paska bocznego Unity:P
<kAm4ch> No możliwe, ja tam jedynie z teorii wiem, w praktyce to cały czas na PC, a Unity i tak na virtualu mam, tak to KDE 3
<gjm> Dudi: odpal fallback, zrób kopię zapasową ustawień, usuń ustawienia, i spróbuj ponownie
<Drathir> kAm4ch: byle by dodali w unity jeszcze pasek zmiany częstotliwości procka może bym korzystał...
<Vorbis> mi jakoś na netbooku unity nie uprościlo nic
<shpaq> a mi tak
<shpaq> wygodne toto
<Vorbis> zwykłe gnome wystarczy mi w zupełności
<ntat> mi również nie
<shpaq> pomijając wygodę netbooka
<kAm4ch> dokładnie
<kAm4ch> teraz to XFCE bardziej gnome przypomina
<shpaq> well, większość tych małych gówienek ma panoramiczny ekran
<shpaq> ergo, panel z boku jest ergonomiczny
<Dudi> gjm, właśnie włączyłem guake i brak w nim przezroczystości. Pamiętasz może polecenie na wykrycie rozpoznawalnych kart graficznych?
<shpaq> kAm4ch: niekoniecznie
<ntat> shpaq, boczny pasek można sobie doinstalować w Gnomie
<shpaq> pomijając drobny fakt, że napisane jest w oparciu o te same biblioteki graficzne
<shpaq> ntat: wiem, że można
<Dudi> gjm, no i jasne stery od nvidi się włączyły
<shpaq> ale leniwy jestem
<ntat> :)
<shpaq> i unity na netbooku mi się sprawuje dobrze
<kAm4ch> Tak z ciekawości spytam, Unity wpływa negatywnie na jakość działania np.: gier 3D? Podobnie jak Compiz
<Vorbis> jedyne co jest denerwujące to to że niektóre apsy mają okna co wymagają minimum 1024x768 i na 1024x600 kawał okna jestpod ekranem :S
<ntat> Pomysł Unity jest dobry ale chyba za wcześnie żeby robić podstawowe śrdowisko dla Ubuntu
<shpaq> kAm4ch: no idea
<Dudi> gjm, a nie jednak niby nie są w użyciu kurde
<Vorbis> ale widziałem że w ubuntu jakoś takie okna mozna było przewijać
<shpaq> można
<Cynia> shpaq~~ mi tez ale nie lubie jakos
<shpaq> jak to w gnome
<buber> Drathir, na wl jest lepiej, ale na drucie najlepiej  ;]
<shpaq> Cynia: ?
 * shpaq nie zrozumiało
<Dudi> gjm, to wygląda tak jak na początku zainstalowałem własnościowe nvidi (brak przezroczystości i unity)
<Vorbis> shpaq, którym gnome?
<shpaq> w każdym
<kAm4ch> Jakiś user suse jest?
<Vorbis> no chyba nie
<shpaq> łapiesz okienko alt+lmb
 * Vorbis ma suse
<ntat> ex-user
<ntat> ;P
<gjm> Dudi: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_back i restart xów
<shpaq> i sobie przesuwasz gdzie się da
 * shpaq ma kilka slesów
<Vorbis> o
<Drathir> buber: jaka karta wlan jeśli mogę zapytać?
<shpaq> s/kilka/kilkanaście
<buber> Drathir, bcm 4312
<Vorbis> dobrze wiedzieć :D
<shpaq> albo nawet kilkadziesiąt
<Dudi> restart
<shpaq> nigdy nie liczyłem
<gjm> brołdkom i jego dziwne stery
<buber> kuwa, jeszcze źle coś jest
<buber> popsułem
<kAm4ch> dziś w suse chciałem virtualboxa zaktualizować poprzez yast --update virtualbox i zainstalował starszą wersję nie usuwając aktualnej zamiast upgrade zrobić, niezły popis
<shpaq> yast jest głupi
<Cynia> buber~~ przeciez nie da sie nic w ubuntu spie....
<Drathir> to ja na Ath9k jak dobrze pamiętam...
<kAm4ch> zyppera zacząłem używać
<shpaq> Cynia: da się
<shpaq> i to zadziwiająco łatwo
<Drathir> buber: co zepsułes?
<shpaq> wystarczy chcieć zrobić coś niestandardowego czego devy nie przewidziały
<Cynia> taki zarcik  :)
<Dudi_> gjm, wywaliłem własnościowe od nvidi i śmiga
<Drathir> kAm4ch: powinno konflikt wyrzucić
<Cynia> kulke sie nawet da spier ... a co dopiero ubuntu  :)
<shpaq> lol
 * shpaq dziś spier… oracle
<Cynia> polak potrafi :)
<kAm4ch> Wiem, ale potem Yast2 uruchomiłem i zobaczyłem wyraźnie, graficznie, że są 2 virtualboxy. Ręcznie je usunąłem i zainstalowałem najnowszego.
<shpaq> tak to jest jak się słucha dyrektora zamiast zrobić po swojemu
<gjm> Dudi_: no widzisz
<Cynia> jak nie zgubi to spier ...
<Cynia> :)
<SimonPHOENIX> kto tu wie co to dovecot-postfix?
<kAm4ch> postfix to serwer pocztowy chyba
 * shpaq 
<shpaq> postfix to mta
<shpaq> a dovecot to imapd
<adasiek_abix> postfix = SMTP
<Drathir> najłatwiej ręcznie usuwać foldery programów... Wtedy apt powinno wyrzucać błędy...
<Dudi_> gjm, masz doświadczenie z wine? Bo jednak Flash i Photoshop na virtualce nie chodzą tak jak trzeba (nie ta karta graficzna), a podobno na wine śmiagją
<adasiek_abix> MTA = mail transfer agent
<adasiek_abix> kklimonda: jestes tu moze?
<Cynia> shpaq~~ nie musisz mi tlumaczyc mam sida
<gjm> Dudi_: nie używam tego
<Dudi_> gjm, szkoda
<shpaq> Cynia: w sensie zjebiana?
<Dudi_> dobra to idę walczyć z wine
<shpaq> o.O
<gjm> Dudi_: od takich rzeczy mam windę obok linuxa
<kAm4ch> W walce z wine to pro jestem
<Drathir> dovecot moimi słowami fajny programik co Ci zarządza portami i programy pocztowe sobie automatycznie wykrywają...
 * shpaq wciąż nie rozumie po co ludzie wychodzą z irca żeby zrobić restart/powalczyć z wine/foo
<shpaq> Drathir: cooooooo?
<kAm4ch> a po co restart?
<shpaq> dovecot to pop3 i imap4 serwer
<shpaq> a nie program do zarządzania portami
<shpaq> …
<Drathir> dovecota obok postfixa instalujesz i wtedy programik korzysta z jego auth i certyfikatów
<buber> nie no padaka :D
 * shpaq nie lubi dovecota
<buber> jedno i drugie dziala gorzej niż drut
<buber> a nie powinno ;]
 * shpaq fanem cyrus && exim
<Cynia> shpaq~~ niekoniecznie ale duzo grzebania
<shpaq> Cynia: dużo grzebania w związku z czym?
<Drathir> dovecot obsługuje imap smtp pop3 i pop3s
<shpaq> i imaps
<Cynia> shpaq~~ jak to sid jak nie pogrzebiesz to nie bedzie dzialac jak chcesz :0\
<shpaq> dovecot nie jest mta
<gjm> tylko kawy nie robi
<shpaq> Cynia: aaa, możliwe, debianów mam zaledwie kilka
<Cynia> w pracy mam ubunciaka
<shpaq> i nie przepadam za nimi
<Cynia> wiec pelen luzik
<gjm> dobra, lecę
<gjm> trzymta się panocki
<Cynia> na lapku mam sqeeza coby moja sie nie wqrw... ze znof :) cos nie dziala  :)
<kAm4ch> bb
<gjm> czy jak to tam leci
<Drathir> shpaq: nie do końca do zarządzania, ale jak zrobisz nasłuch na port który jest wykorzystywany przez te protokoły które wyżej wymieniłem to ci się dovecot odezwie...
<shpaq> Drathir: taaaa, jak każda usługa
<Drathir> czyli niejako zarządza dokładnie na tych portach...
<shpaq> nie
<shpaq> nasłuchuje na nich
<Drathir> a dokładnie to jedynie nasłuchuje...
<Drathir> tak właśnie...
<shpaq> …czyli jak każda usłuha
<shpaq> *usługa even
<Drathir> fakt mój błąd bo zarządza trochę źle brzmi...
<SimonPHOENIX> potrzebuje kogos kto mi porobi konfiguracje dla dovecot-postfix
<Drathir> ważne że dobrze się sprawuje i thunderbird wykrywa z automatu...
<Drathir> a co tam przerabiać?
<shpaq> SimonPHOENIX: ROTFL
<shpaq> nie przerabiać tylko usiąść i skonfigurować
<shpaq> SimonPHOENIX: może inaczej, za ile?
<bastetmilo> SimonPHOENIX: juz tyle dni szukasz... i nikt sie nie zgłosił?
<SimonPHOENIX> bastetmilo, no niestety nie
<bastetmilo> SimonPHOENIX: to powiedz ile dasz za konfiguracje... moze bedzie wiecej chetnych
<Drathir> z automatu powinno działać jedynie co usługi z których korzystać można trzeba ustawić
<SimonPHOENIX> bastetmilo, no przeciez pisalem
<shpaq> Drathir: myślałeś o używaniu przecinków w celu ułatwienia rozmówcom zrozumienia tego o czym piszesz?
<SimonPHOENIX> 1000 sek
<Drathir> bastetmilo: ach ta kobieca spostrzegawczosc... Witaj...
<shpaq> ile to w PLN?
<bastetmilo> 431,77  PLN
<bastetmilo> Drathir: hej.
<Drathir> shpaq: postaram się troszkę więcej ich stosować...
<shpaq> SimonPHOENIX: http://rimuhosting.com/support/settingupemail.jsp?mta=postfix
<SimonPHOENIX> to zalezy od banku, z reki do reki moze by tyle bylo
<shpaq> hmmm
<shpaq> w sumie z godzina roboty
<SimonPHOENIX> ale banki maja troszke inny przelicznik, ale pi razy oko cos takiego
<Cynia>  za 15 min bedziesz mial zrobione :)
<Cynia> hyhyhyh
<SimonPHOENIX> no to niech ktos jeden sie zdecyduje
<buber> nie przelicznik tylko kurs ;]
<Drathir> teraz przebitki w czasie będą jak już jest cena...
<Cynia> hyhyhyhyh
<shpaq> SimonPHOENIX: auth z passwd czy masz ldapa?
<SimonPHOENIX> tu trzeba skonfigurowac tak zeby wszystkie maile wyslane na mail serwera np mail@nazwafirmy.pl byly przesylane na mojmail@gmail.com
<SimonPHOENIX> passwd
<SimonPHOENIX> plus np phoenix@nazwafirmy.pl tez na mojmail2@gmail.com
<shpaq> do tego nie potrzebujesz docevota
<shpaq> wystarczy dowolne mta
<SimonPHOENIX> i wiadomosci root-a tez na mojmail@gmail.com
<shpaq> masz mieć tam jakieś konta poza powyższymi?
<SimonPHOENIX> shpaq, no ale sie uparlem ze ma byc postfix i dovecot :) mam plany rozbudowy funkcji w przyszlosci
<Drathir> to w postfixie ustawiasz
<shpaq> tylko w postfixie
<shpaq> http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?id=11275
<SimonPHOENIX> shpaq, w zasadzie tak
<shpaq> masz, sklikaj sobie sam
<SimonPHOENIX> Drathir, wiem ze w postfix-ie ale mi cos nie wychodzi
<shpaq> podstawowa konfiguracja postfixa plus aliasy
<Drathir> dovecot jak chcesz wchodzić na ip maszyny i odbierać pocztę przez program pocztowy
<shpaq> i to wszystko
<shpaq> alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
<shpaq> a w /etc/aliases sobie wpisujesz
<shpaq> mail@nazwafirmy.pl: mojmail@gmail.com
<shpaq> i wsio
<shpaq> proste jak jebanie
<shpaq> chociaż, ja bym to zrobił na samym eximie
<shpaq> i potem ewentualnie dodał serwer imap/pop3
<Drathir> shpaq: co takiego fajnego ma exim?
<shpaq> jest łatwo konfigurowalny
<shpaq> i ma w sumie wszystko
<shpaq> łącznie z możliwością routowania mejli z tej samej domeny na różne serwery
<Cynia>  Drathir , lekko klikalny
<shpaq> besides, jestem tak leniwy, że własną pocztę trzymam na google apps
<Cynia> yhyhyhyhyh
<Drathir> shpaq: a orientujesz się czy idzie połączyć go jakoś z blackberry?
<shpaq> tylko kurde dostępu do logów nie mam
<shpaq> Drathir: samego exima nie
<shpaq> ale jeśli masz tam jakiś serwer imap to bez problemu
<shpaq> przez exima jedynie wysyłasz
<shpaq> ale skoro się autoryzujesz to nie ma żadnych przeciwwskazań
<shpaq> chyba, że masz fantazję klepnąć sobie openrelay
<Drathir> a to fajnie... Spróbuje zobaczyć jak to śmiga przy okazji...
<shpaq> dobrze śmiga
<shpaq> mam na tym trzy mx
<shpaq> i instaluję exima na wszystkich serwerach
<shpaq> akurat na większośći bez praktycznie jakiejkoliek konfiguracji poza routerem
<shpaq> ale mx są fajnie sklikane
<shpaq> dumny z nich jestem
<SimonPHOENIX> no i dalej cos jest zle, cos musialem przeoczyc
<shpaq> dostałeś linki z pełną konfiguracją
<Drathir> ja na początku i na zabawy stawiam na najprostsze rzeczy z którymi miałem kontakt w darmowych lub płatnych hostingach...
<Drathir> SimonPHOENIX: webmina możesz sobie spróbować...
<shpaq> SimonPHOENIX: a postmapa odpaliłeś po zmianach aliasów?
<SimonPHOENIX> shpaq, no nie, odpale
<SimonPHOENIX> nieno, dalej nie dziala
<shpaq> define, nie działa
<Drathir> ktoś korzysta tak bardziej w serwerze oddanym do szerszego użytku z binda ? Która wersję się bardziej opłaca postawić? W nowszej chyba są o ile dobrze pamiętam jakieś problemy z ustawieniem bufora dla yt...
<SimonPHOENIX> wysyla wiadomosci z serwera ale kiedy wysylam wiadomosc na mail@nazwafirmy.pl to nie dochodzi do mojmail@gmail.com
<Drathir> SimonPHOENIX: sprawdź logi
<SimonPHOENIX> Drathir, no szukam wlasnie
<shpaq> Drathir: bind i bufory dla yt?
<shpaq> wtf?
<shpaq> SimonPHOENIX: nie ustawiłeś odpowiedniego przekierowania
<shpaq> simple as fuckin'
<Drathir> tam zawsze ciekawe rzeczy można znaleźć, przynajmniej zawsze tak robiłem jak coś zmieniałem i mi nie chciało ponownie odpalić...
<Drathir> shpaq: bufor dla filmikow youtube i tym podobnych serwisów...
<shpaq> Drathir: bind jest serwerem dns i nie ma z tym nic wspólnego
<SimonPHOENIX> save failed to INBOX: Internal error occurred.
<shpaq> toś powiedział
<Drathir> shpaq: lol to ładnie rzuciłem chyba pora spać squid oczywiście
<SimonPHOENIX> wyglada na to ze wiadomosci nie chca sie zapisywac
<shpaq> no shit sherlock
<shpaq> zrypałeś aliasy
<Drathir> SimonPHOENIX: zmieniałes prawa do plików jakieś? Ewentualnie możliwe ze jako jaki użytkownik uruchamiane...
<SimonPHOENIX> nie zmienialem
<qermit> SimonPHOENIX: podaj pełną nazwę domeny
<shpaq> Drathir: to akurat proste - musisz sensownie skonfigurować cache
<shpaq> i wsio
<qermit> ... "Planking" to przeżytek. Najnowsza foto-moda "Leisure Dive" podbija serca internautów ...
<DaZ> acoto? :x
<shpaq> no one knows
<qermit> takie leżenie w powietrzu nad basenem
<SimonPHOENIX> mydestination =  tu ma cos byc?
<Dudi> Panowie potrzebuje gadki motywacyjnej bo kiełkuje we mnie myśl instalacji Windy 7 bo mi Pakiet Adobe nie chce działać na wirtalce z mocniejszą kartą...
<Drathir> shpaq: ale i tak jest warto posiedzieć i się pomęczyć... Neta ładnie to odciaza...
<moozg> Dudi: Jeśli o mnie chodzi to udało mi się odpalić photoshopa CS5 na Wine i kurde, działa!
<moozg> ale np flash jest nieużywalny, nie odrysowuje połowy okienek
<moozg> tylko photoshop mam w wersji portable - bez instalacji
<moozg> chodzi z marszu
<moozg> i jedynie nie ma camera RAW
<Dudi> no właśnie a na flashu bardziej mi zależy bo ps sobie tam na wirtualce może chodzić ale flash to... kurde
<Dudi> a tak mi dobrze szło z Ubunciakiem
<moozg> no to na virtualboxie, na potęznym komputerze mam właśnie w pracy LEGALNĄ windę 7 i LEGALNY pakiet
<moozg> wszystko na linux mint
<moozg> mam 8 rdzeni, 8 giga ramu i powiem ci....
<moozg> chuja to warte
<qermit> SimonPHOENIX: stawiasz postfixa?
<moozg> odpalam windę w virtual boxie
<shpaq> Drathir: well, z tym akurat nie mam problemu
<Dudi> moozg, no tyle że ja mam kartę z optimusem i z tego co czytałem to architektura X'ów nie pozwala tego wspierać czy coś takiego
<SimonPHOENIX> qermit, tak
<moozg> wszystko śmiga niby, ale im dłużej pracujesz tym bardziej zamula
<shpaq> Drathir: squida mam po to, żeby kontrolować dostępy userów
<SimonPHOENIX> qermit, tzn dziala ale chce poprawic jego funkcjonalnosc
<moozg> po 2 godzinach pracy trzeba restartować windowsa, bo w indesignie 40 stronicowy dokument prawie się nie przewija, a export flasha trwa 5 minut
<Drathir> moozg: a podobno ps nie wykorzystuje niestety cuda
<moozg> a po co ci CUDA w photoshopie?
<qermit> SimonPHOENIX: a w jakiej konfiguracji?
<qermit> standalone?
<moozg> na wine akceleracja GPU z photoshopem CS5 działa
<Dudi> moozg, no kurde zaraz się potnę jak mam wracać do nie sterowalnego gówna, pobierania aktualizacji kiedy mu się podoba, całego tego gówna
<moozg> ale jakiegoś super wzrostu jakości pracy to nie daje
<moozg> Dudi: wiem o czym mówisz, ja też tak cierpię jak ty, ale znalazłem rozwiązanie...
<moozg> nie biorę pracy która wymaga czegokolwiek poza photoshopem :-))))
<SimonPHOENIX> qermit, nie
<Dudi> moozg, fajnie masz:P
<moozg> przerzuciłem się kompletnie na robienie aplikacji www i photoshop to wszystko c z windowsa potrzebuję
<Drathir> moozg: chyba lepiej żeby wszystkie obliczenia  poszły bezpośrednio na gpu niż na cpu...
<moozg> drakhan: a photoshop coś z cuda wogóle umie zrobić? bo jakoś nie wydaje mi się
<moozg> drakhan: u mnie photo działa płynnie i nie potrzebuję nic więcej
<Drathir> podobno ps korzysta za to z opengl
<SimonPHOENIX> qermit, a znasz sie na tym postfix?
<moozg> drakhan: a uruchamianie czegoś na cuda tylko dla samej satyfakcji że "poszło" i że "działa", to mi tam zbędne
<Dudi> kurr słabo mi
<moozg> drakhan: używa akceleracji GPU do wyświetlania na ekranie, ale nie do obliczeń. Masz dzięki temu płynne skalowanie i kilka innych miłych bajerów, ale nie ma innego żadnego przyspieszenia. photoshop nie liczy niczego na gpu
<moozg> Dudi: Musisz być twardy, windows 7 to gówno, ale przecież człowieku, pomyśl sobie że nie musisz używać win 95 :-))
<Dudi> moozg, no fakt to jakiś plus :)
<Dudi> moozg, tylko najgorsze że ja już zdążyłem przyzwyczaić się do wbudowanego komunikatora i tych wszystkich innych zajebistych rzeczy linuxa ;(
<bastetmilo> moozg: od kiedy w PS można robić aplikacje www?
<Drathir> moozg: aż tak się nie znam, ale logicznie rzecz biorąc jak nie liczy? Wydaje mi się ze wszystkie korekty i tym podobne transformację to jest chyba wszystko obliczenia, które teoretycznie gpu powinien o wiele szybciej wykonać...
<moozg> no, ja jak wsiadam na windowsa to się zastanawiam jak ludzie mogą to wogóle używać. To jest tak niewygodne że kurdę, aż żal :)
<Dudi> bastetmilo, w PS nie ale w Dreamware można
<winter> http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/swiat/atak-na-przesluchaniu-twarz-murdocha-w-pianie,1,4797385,wiadomosc.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4234z5l> (at wiadomosci.onet.pl)
<winter> możecie oglądać te filmiki?
<Dudi> moozg, najgorsze jest to że nie lubię mieć kilku systemów więc ubu pójdzie w odsiadkę do czasu wparcia optimusa czyli jeszcze trochę
<moozg> bastetmilo: robię często od projektu graficznego aż do kodu w django. taki człowiek orkiestra ;-) i do grafiki używam photoshopa właśnie
<Dudi> winter, mogę
<SimonPHOENIX> no ja sie poddaje
<moozg> drakhan: to co mówisz oczywiście jest oczywiste, ale adobe wprowadzi to pewnie w wersji CS17 i będzie bardzo dużo kosztować :)
<bastetmilo> moozg: no tak się zdziwiłam... że raz piszez ze tylko PS a potem ze aplikacje w tym _robisz_...
<SimonPHOENIX> ktos sie tym zajmie?
<winter> to ciekawe dlaczego ja większości na onecie nie mogę, niezależnie od komputera/os w sieci domowej
<moozg> bastetmilo: długa droga zawodowa od DTPu do internetu :) Z całego pakietu już tylko photoshopa używam
<bastetmilo> winter: u mnie tez nie działa
<qermit> SimonPHOENIX: trochę sięznam
<ntat> ja też widzę filmy
<qermit> ale chyba się będę przeżucał na exima
<moozg> dobra, czas spać
<moozg> cześć
<Drathir> moozg: kurczaki zawsze to samo coś może być i usprawni a nie dadzą... Tak jak o ile dobrze pamiętam podobna sytuacja miała być z wifi i bt w jednym module od intela ale coś tam się jakieś komisje nie zgodziły...
<Dudi> no i padłem padłem i nie wstanę nigdy nie sądziłem że zostanę zmuszony do zakończenia przygody z Ubuntu z powodu za nowego sprzętu..
<Drathir> Dudi: gimp zostaje
<Dudi> DraKhu, do flash?
<Drathir> chyba niedawno nowa wersja wyszła...
<Drathir> Dudi: do flash chyba coś na g było...
<Dudi> Drathir, nie rozumiesz... narzędzia adobe są nie do zastąpienia. To jak porównywanie mercedesa do poloneza. Fajnie można ciekawe efekty na gimpie uzyskać, ale to nie jest PS. O zamiennikach Flash CS5 już nawet nie wspominając.
<winter> 23:52 Ignoring ALL from *!*joshi@*
<Dudi> winter, ?
<winter> co ?
<winter> nie wiesz co to jest?
<Dudi> niestety
<Drathir> Dudi: no wiem wiem ps najlepszy już nie wspominając o ilości narzędzi i wsparciu...
<winter> to komunikat jaki irssi zapodaje w pierwszym oknie po ignorowaniu kogoś
<winter> a to wy tego trolla z przedwczoraj nie znacie
<Dudi> winter, no to wszystko jasne, bo nie używam irssi tylko xchat:)
<Dudi> czekaj jaki miał nick?
<winter> JohnMnemonic
<Dudi> a to nie kojarzę niestety
<Dudi> jeszcze trochę się tu po żalę że muszę wrócić do W7 ;(
<ntat> Pierwszy:)
<Dudi> drugi
<Dudi> chodź nie miałem komunikatu :D
<ntat> jakiego komunikatu?
<Dudi> ntat, no do Irssi?
<ntat> a
<Dudi> od*
<ntat> no, ja też z Xchata korzystam, więc nie wiem
<Wilczek> Wrrr...
<Wilczek> zabiję ChanServa. Ja robię -c a on +c -.-
<Dudi> Wilczek, co się stało?
<Dudi> ntat, to nie wiesz na czym polega zabawa?!
 * Dudi ;) Wizard
<Dudi> ntat, no to skoro już ja zostałem olśniony to mogę cię wprowadzić w konspirę :)
<ntat> Można jakoś Kadu połączyć z shell`em? Mam zainstalowane Kadu na trzech kompach i każde Kadu ma swoją historię:(
<Dudi> ntat, czekasz aż Irssi poda komunikat o zmianie dnia i wtedy walisz "pierwszy" :)
<Dudi> Kurde już jutro/dzisiaj czeka mnie ta po pieprzona instalacja drewna
<ntat> Dudi, ja się patrzyłem na zegar systemowy aż "wybije" 00:00:)
<ntat> Co robisz z drewna?
<ntat> ;)
<Dudi> ntat, no ja też tak ostatnio zrobiłem to mnie zrugali :)
<Dudi> system
<ntat> :]
<attrea> elo
<ntat> System z drewna?
<Dudi> no a z czego windows jest zrobiony? 0.o
<ntat> Dudi, no może być z plastiku:E
<Dudi> ntat, nieee plastik jest zbyt elastyczny :P
<attrea> bywa tu jeszcze torentow??
<Dudi> przynajmniej fallout 3 bez niczego pójdzie... ale mimo wszystko ... ;( bo zaraz otworzę piwo ze smutku
<ntat> w Fallout`a ostatniego jakiego grałem to Tactics - mam gdzieś jeszcze oryginał
<Dudi> ntat, no 3 mi się podobała fajny klimat:)
<ntat> Ja już nie mam kompów na takie gry...
<Dreadlish> fallout 3 jest git
<ntat> ale za to w starsze strategie mogę czasem pograć
<Dreadlish> ntat: nie nasza wina
<ntat> Dreadlish się obudził
<ntat> czołem
<attrea> Panowie szukam kochanka o nicku torrentow :D
<Dudi> Dreadlish, stała się tragedia
<attrea> widział go ktos w ostatnich czasach??
<ntat> hm, ponoć w sklepie dla idiotów była ostatnio wyprzedaż monitorów Acer`a 18'' za 200 PLN
<ntat> ale się nie załapałem
<Dudi> xD
<ntat> dobra czas spać
<ntat> tymczasem!
<Admc`> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<winter> pink
<Wilczek> ponk
#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-20
<lisu> powitać
<winter> o/
<pure> ema!
<lisu> czemu w gmailu nie można wszystkich spamów zaznaczyć i po prostu ich wywalic? no porażka
<jacekowski> mozna
<winter> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-14212640 loool
<jacekowski> lisu: tylko ty ni umiesz
<lisu> jacekowski: miałem stary widok w gmailu ;p bo zwykle imapem jade.
<lisu> jak to było z tymi z->y y->z w tym głupim windowsie?
 * lisu znowu zapomniał
<lisu> shift + ctrl?
<lisu> ok działa, nienawidze tego w windowsie ;/
<pure> http://dev.niewidzialni.tk/out.ogv da się to naprawić bo mnie to wk..a  na onecie.
<pure> polecam pierw zapisac, bo transfer żałosny :P
<jacekowski> lisu: ale ty glupi jestes
<jacekowski> lisu: te skroty sa pod kazdym systemem
<winter> jacekowski: i co się mądrzysz :-P
<shpaq> mornin'
<lisu> jacekowski: no jakoś w tej chwili u mnie nie chodzi.
<gjm> Bry
<Wizard> o boże..
<Wizard> dlaczego linux tak posysa
<gjm> e?
<Wizard> przykład: domyślnie w xubuntu instaluje się avahi i reszta tych śmiesznych rzeczy od mdns
<Wizard> tylko że nie ma żadnego guiowego klienta tych usług
<Wizard> mogę se napisać w terminalu avahi-browse -a
<Wizard> i grepnąć
<Wizard> japitolę
<Wizard> a założę się, że jak do /etc/exports dodam jakiś katalog, to w domyślnej konfiguracji avahi nie przewidzieli obsługi nfs
<Wizard> i będzie się trza narypać
<Wizard> ale "Web Site" to pokazuje
<gjm> nie piszę z wami bo mam lagi
<gjm> :<
<gjm> idę coś zjeść
<Wizard> i w ogóle, zamiast prostych, sprawdzonych rozwiązań (nfs - dwa pliki konfiguracyjne tylko!) to promują smb (jakiś windziany żal) i avahi (jakiś applowy żal)
<Wizard> których i tak nie da się użyć, bo w xubuntu nie ma przeglądarki avahi
<Wizard> a to coś od smb ma zeroconfa w rzyci
<Wizard> ale lepiej jest rozwijać, kuwa, sklep z popem
<Dudi> Witam
 * Dudi idzie za przykładem gjm 
<Wizard> aa, odnośnie tego sklepu, udało się wam coś kupić w nim kiedyś?
<Wizard> bo ja próbowałem grę kupić przez centrum oprogramowania, to za każdym razem dostaję: coś poszło nie tak, błąd został zgłoszony
<Wizard> super!
<Dudi> Wizard, No jest kilka produktów za 0,00 i ich też nie można "kupić"
<Wizard> nie można, czy nie da się, bo błąd wyskakuje? :>
<lisu> kurde skąd mogę pobrać certyfikat gmail imap ssl?
<Matan[M]> bry
<lisu> siema
<lisu> Matan[M]: ty bedziesz wiedział, skad moge pobrac certyfikat do imap.gmail.com w postaci pliku crt bądź cer
<Wizard> hmm, unity 2d jest w qmlu :>
<Matan[M]> lisu: czekaj czekaj
<Matan[M]> cery chyba z opda się brało
<lisu> skad?
<Matan[M]> lisu: opda.com
<Matan[M]> chyba
<lisu> no juz patrzam
<lisu> chyba nie
<winter> lisu: a zobacz w plikach thunderbirda
<lisu> o wlasnie
<lisu> kurde jak mi ten komp muli, łomatko ;/
<winter> więcej węgla!
<Matan[M]> winter: lepiej sypnąć eko-groszku do PieCa, więcej procesów pociągnie
<winter> :-P
<lisu> mam :)
<Matan[M]> ktoś pamięta jak się zwało takie distro lin upchane giercami?
<winter> lisu: skąd?
<winter> Matan[M]: ne pamiętam ale wiem o co chodzi, pogooglaj za tym
<lisu> winter: przy zakładaniu konta w thunderbirdzie jak podasz imap.gmail.com, tam możesz eksportować sobie certyfikat, zanim dodasz go zaufanych... później z resztą jak "dodasz do zaufanych" też mozesz zrobić eksport
<winter>  aha
<winter> no to git.
<Matan[M]> winter: dla kuzyna (ma szczyl z 4-5 lat) padł hdd, nie ma kasy na razie a u nas pada na terenie to na podwórku nie pobiega, to mu chcę dać takie live DVD z giercami niech ma coś do pogrania
<winter> tam ut był i oa
<winter> Matan[M]: http://live.linux-gamers.net/ to to
<Matan[M]> winter: niech ci bozia w szybkim łączu wynagrodzi
<Matan[M]> ;]
<winter> :-)
<winter> glhf
<winter> na archu nawet ;F
<Matan[M]> hmmm...
<qermit> o/
 * qermit wstał wkońcu
<Matan[M]> ciekawe, ubu10.10 wykrywa mi monitor i mogłem dać rozdzielkę 1152x864 przy 85hz, przy LinuxMint najnowszym też, a w 10.04 za bambusa nie mogę dać wyższej rozdzielki z 85hz i nie wykrywa mi mmonitora jesio :/
<Matan[M]> ktoś wie czemu nie wykrywa mi monitora?
<winter> Matan[M]: tutaj to sam offtopic
<winter> idź na #ubuntu
<Admc`> \o
<Admc`> witam :)
<winter>  o/
<Wizard> Matan[M],  co xrandr pokazuje?
<winter> przbuduj xorg.conf może
<Matan[M]> http://wklej.org/id/564244/
<lisu> łomatko, ten windows jest politowania godny
<Polonistyk> Czesc
<winter> Matan[M]: jaka grafika?
<Matan[M]> ati radeon 3000
<winter> o to nie wiem
<Matan[M]> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 760G [Radeon 3000]
<Wizard> Matan[M], o jest bańka?
<Wizard> x zazwyczaj czyta takie rzeczy z edid
<Wizard> czy jak to się nazywa
<Matan[M]> Wizard: monitur CRT Compaq V720
<Matan[M]> zawsze go wykrywało i przy wyższych rozdzielkach odświeżanie było lepsze
<Matan[M]> a przy ubu10.04 ni bambusa nie łapie go
<Wizard> możesz zawsze w xorg.conf dopisać sobie modelines
<Wizard> ale nie wiem, czy xrandr to uwzględnia
<Wizard> dawno nie miałem bańki
<Matan[M]> hmmm... ja się na x.org nie znam i łapek tam swoich raczej osobiście grzebiąc nie będę
<Polonistyk> Panowie, jak w irssi sie zamyka okienko NickServ'a ?
<winter> lol.
<lisu> :D man irssi x]
<Matan[M]> lmao jakie foty LG robi swoim produktom, koleś cieszy się że ma wyłączony monitor http://www.torx.pl/1/m2780df/11.jpg
<Polonistyk> lol
<winter> Polonistyk: /wc
<Polonistyk> :<
<winter> w oknie nickserva ...
<Polonistyk> tak, wiem
<Polonistyk> nowy jestem i z ciekawości pierwsze wpisałem tutaj ;)
<Polonistyk> nie skojarzyłem, że wcześniej o to pytalem
<m477> winter: o/
<winter> m477: \o
<m477> witom
<winter> witoj
<winter> kupiłem ruskie fajki na sztuki :F
<m477> ;]
<m477> po?
<Admc`> taniej niż 0,60?
<winter> do palenia :F
<Matan[M]> winter: chcesz mogę ci wysłać cały wagon dżulingów :P
<Admc`> bo tyle kosztowały u mnie w gimnazjum
<winter> 50 groszy od sztuki
<Admc`> w pierwszej i drugiej klasie były po 50 gr
<Matan[M]> ja mam kaliningrad za 15km od chaty ;)
<Admc`> ale w trzeciej przyszedł kryzys i zrobiły się po 60 gr
<winter> m477: i chleję browary od rana
<winter> chociaż dla mnie to już późny wieczór
<Wilczek> LOOOOL
<Wilczek> Nie dość, że palacze, to jeszcze w gimnazjum -.-
 * Matan[M] u ruskich kupuje paczkę julingów za 3zł, w PL sprzedaje za 6zł :D
<Polonistyk> uf
<Wilczek> `g julingi
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: Juling i Bulgaria. Fritz‏ - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdtzAfjCrAE>
<Admc`> O.o
<Admc`> Wilczek: nie mów że u ciebie nie palą w gimnazjum
<Admc`> dzwina szkoła
<Admc`> u mnie połowa klasy paliło
<Admc`> w tym kilka dziewczyn
<Wilczek> O.O
<Wilczek> porąbany świat -.-
<Admc`> teraz w liceum pali tylko jedna osoba w klasie, tzn. paliła bo rzekomo już rzucił
 * Matan[M] nie pali, ale fajkiem handluje
<Admc`> Matan[M]: to jest dobry biznes
<amkrankruleuen> Pamieta ktos moze jaka byla kombinacja klawiszowa zeby zalozyc na screen haslo? Bo za nic nie moge sobie przypomniec...
<lisu> Matan[M]: nie przyznawaj sie, bo skarbowy siądzie
<Dreadlish> o/
<Wilczek> Matan[M]: tak jak diler - nie ćpa a handluje
<Admc`> z tym że ja przy granicy z niemcami mieszkam
 * lisu mieszka w Polsce zaraz obok granicy absurdu.
 * winter mieszka w centrum polski przy żadnej granicy ;/
<winter> wolałbym przy granicy z niemcami
 * Dreadlish mieszka przy granicy z wódką
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> z ukrainą
<winter> Dreadlish: to ty wiesz jak wódka zmakuje/
<winter> ?
<m477> winter nie ladnie browary loic tak
<Wizard> jak to nie?
<Wizard> browary są po to, żeby je pić
<Wizard> lisu++
<Wilczek> `g winkiel
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: Winkiel (gwara obozowa) – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia: <http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winkiel_(gwara_obozowa)>
<Dreadlish> winter: panie - starczy mi 4 nachlanych ukraińców
<Dreadlish> winter: nie musze próbować ;d
<Admc`> ping 3000 ms
<Admc`> super
<Polonistyk> burza
<Polonistyk> spadam, cya
<Dreadlish> u kogo burza u tego burza
<Admc`> teraz ping 3200 ms
<Admc`> :/
<Admc`> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Dreadlish> ping do czego
<Admc`> do irca :/
<qermit> Admc`: ja miałem 12000ms i nie płakałem
<Dreadlish> tak tak
<Admc`> ja przed chwilą miałem 7000 ms
<Dreadlish> po 5k jest upłynął limit czasu rządania
<Dreadlish> żądania*
<Dreadlish> jak jest >5k to jakiś DUP pingu musiał być
<Admc`> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Admc`> o, teraz tylko 3000 ms
<Dreadlish> wiesz że do irca jest przekłamany?
<Dreadlish> bo to nie idzie po icmp tylko po tcp?
<Admc`> Enlik: ?
<Enlik> reply from Admc`: 3.466 seconds
<Enlik> sprawdzałem :>
<Admc`> :)
<Enlik> wymierne IMO jest w tym sensie, że se można sprawdzić opóźnienie
<Dreadlish> Admc`: ja do ciebie mam 1,7s
<Admc`> teraz na liczniku mam 0.9
<Dreadlish> mi sie nie wyświetla
<Admc`> może nadajnik jest mniej obciążony
<Admc`> bo ludzie do miasta wyszli
<Admc`> chociaż teraz pada deszcz
<Dreadlish> pff
<Dreadlish> może kompy wyłączyli bo sie boją
<Dudi> witam
<Dudi> pytanie -  chce sformatować pendrive i tylko nie wiem jak go rozpoznać przez fdisk -l
<Stirlitz> "rozpoznaj" go przz dmesg
<Dreadlish> dmesg | last -n 50 | grep sd
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Admc`> czy ktoś chciałby pisać artykuły dla ubuntu-pomoc.org?
<qermit> http://gizmodo.pl/gadgets/26086/witajcie_w_chinach_gdzie_mozna_znalezc_podrobke_calego_sklepu_apple.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3b8ucur> (at gizmodo.pl)
<Admc`> najlepiej o xfce lub lxde
<Enlik> cena? :P
<Dudi> Dreadlish, nic nie wyskakuje
<Dreadlish> Dudi: to go wypnij i wepnij
<Dudi> Admc`, di konkursu namawiasz? ;>
<Admc`> Dudi: do zostania redaktorem
<Admc`> bo mamy artykuły o Gnome, KDE i Unity
<pure> Słuchacie, ogląda ktoś filmy na Onecie?
<Admc`> a brakuje nam o xfce i lxde
<Dreadlish> szkoda że nie mam ani xfce ani lxde, ani ubuntu ;d
<Dudi> pure, a co?
<jacekowski> qermit: podrobki robione z orginalnych czesci
<pure> Dudi, http://dev.niewidzialni.tk/out.ogv da się coś z tym zrobić ? , wkurza. ( pobierz pierw na dysk bo transfer słaby)
<Admc`> Dreadlish: fluxbox?
<pure> reinstalowałem flash i nic nie dało
<Dreadlish> Admc`: openbox
<Dudi> Admc`, btw fajne macie tam artykuły nie powiem :)
<Admc`> no to lxde =  skonfigurowane openbox
<Admc`> y*
<Dreadlish> lxde = openbox + śmieci
<Dreadlish> jeeeest moje marzenia sie spełniły
<Dreadlish> po 1,5h czekania odpalił się instalator windowsowy
<Dudi> Dreadlish, teraz to nie chce się zamontować wpina i wypinam i dupa
<pure> Dudi, jajk transfer spadnie 5kb/s niżej, to powiedz , wrzucę na inny serv.
<Dreadlish> Dudi: do wepnij bezpośrednio w usb
<Dudi> pure, ogv ?
<pure> yhy
<Dreadlish> jakiś otwarty codec
<Dreadlish> zapewne
<pure> rmd
<Dudi> na chrome nie pokazuje mi transferu NaN
<pure> rrecord my desktop
<Dreadlish> a.
<pure> Czekaj , spakuje jhak niema transferu
<Dreadlish> s/niema/nie ma
<Dudi> pure, a nie czekaj całe 16B/s :D
<pure> :D
<pure> 16b?
<Dudi> 13
<pure> o ku...
<pure> a http://dev.niewidzialni.tk/out.rar ?:D
<pure> Czej wrzuce na 2gi serv
<m477> zaras oberwie mi chmurę
<Wilczek> m477: to szybko kopiuj pliki do innej :P
<pure> Dudi, dam na inny serv, bo server się zawiesił xD.
<Dudi> xD
<pure> Dudi, ale jaja..... takto jest jak sie ma Server na Windowsie.... nie mam czasu na pingu pingu zrobić.
<Dudi> pure, już zaciągać?
<m477> ;)
<pure> niewidzialni.tk/out.ogv
<pure> 250kb/s
<m477> Wilczek: czy to byl kawal informatyczny?
<Wilczek> m477: tak
<m477> aha, dziekuje
<Dudi> pure, już jest
<pure> ^^
<m477> winter: o/
<pure> wiesz jak to naprawić kurde? . Kasowałem (removałem , purgowałem) i reinstalowałem :(
<pure> na każdym servisie tak mam , z wyjątkiem YouTube.
<pure> -,-
<Dudi> nie mam pojęcia :) o co może chodzić
<Dudi> może flash? lub jakaś wtyczka?
<vln> ktoś mi poleci klawiature i myszke bezprzewodową?
<Dudi> vln, myszka to jedyny słuszny model Razer Orochi :D
<vln> te microsoftowe klawiatury odpadają, tam Esc jest dziwnie położony
<Admc`> vln: a co to znaczy?
<Admc`> że dziwnie położony
<Dudi> jak klawiatura to zdecydowanie logitech
<Dudi> takiej wytrzymałości nigdzie nie spotkałem
<vln> Dudi, myślałem o mk520
<vln> zestaw klaw+mysz
<Dudi> zalania, uderzenia pięścią, butelką, kontakt z alkoholem i żyła
<Dudi> vln, a do czego potrzebujesz?
<vln> no do pracy a co do czego? ;)
<Dudi> vln, no niektórzy potrzebują do grania... ale jakiej pracy?
<Dudi> vln, grafika, biuro czy co?
<vln> biuro
<Dudi> a to czekaj
<vln> mam nadzieje, że ten logitech nie będzie miał takiego samego efektu co MS
<vln> że kłade klawiature na nogi a ona traci zasięg nagle
<Dudi> vln cordless desktop 5500
<Dudi> z uwagi na myszkę która jest no jak miód
<Dudi> tyle że do grania się nie nadaje
<vln> ja pierdole, większej nie było? ;-P
<vln> na co mi takiego coś?
<Dudi> dla komfortu pracy?
<vln> ile?! 500pln? prosze Cie..
<Dudi> no dobra jak szukamy budżetówki
<Dudi> to chwila
<Dudi> vln, LOGITECH Cordless Desktop EX 110
<Dudi> miałem,
<Dudi> myszka zniszczyła się dopiero po kontakcie z ścianą
<Dudi> klawiatura działa do dziś
<Dudi> a to jakieś 4-5 lat
<Dreadlish> ja mam jakiegoś chińczyka za 19zł
<Dreadlish> działa już 8 lat
<Dudi> nice:)
<Dreadlish> i w zasadzie wygląda jak nówka
<Dreadlish> najtrudniej to znaleźć
<Dreadlish> ZWYKŁĄ
<Dreadlish> bez przycisków do robienia kawy
<Dreadlish> na usb
<Dreadlish> bez bajerów
<Dreadlish> taką plain keyboard
<Dudi> no bo takich już nie ma
<Dudi> no chyba że szukasz takiej gumowej :) i myszki od A4tech oni takie mają i nie najgorzej im wychodzą "biurowe"
<Dudi> vln, i jak?
<Dudi> zobacz jaki ładny budżet znalazłem:D
<Dudi> tańsze od tego mx520
<Dudi> mk520
<pure> czyli niema rozwiązania ?
<Admc`> ja mogę polecić a4tech
<Admc`> jeżli chcecie budżetowe produkty
<Wizard> pure, rozwiązania czego?
<pure> aa nie ważne....,  obejrzałem sobie na maszynie wirtualnej
<pure> z windowsem
<pure> Wizard, niewidzialni.tk/out.ogv  | taki problem mam
<pure> na każdej stronie
<pure> z wyjątkiem JuTjuba
<Wizard> pure, powinno się uspokoić po wyborach ;)
<pure> Wizard, hehe , kurde kasowałem flash, *remove/purge*  , i install..... nic nie pomaga
<Wizard> to flash tak kratkuje?
<Wizard> czy inne odtwarzarki też?
<pure> flash , jak zapisze na dysk i otwrze czym kolwiek to jest ok .... :P
<pure> otworze*
<karol> siema mam pytanie:P
<pure> tylko ja JuTrjubie jest ok , chyba że Wina ich Playera
<pure> na YouTubie*
<karol> chodzi o serwer www z stacjonara:P
<karol> mam serwer skonfigurowany wszystko pięknie działa z zewnętrznym ip
<karol> kupiłem domenę i chciałbym ją podpiąć pod ten serwer
<pure> łatwe :D
<karol> trzeba to zrobić w apache to wiem zastanawiam się tylko ponieważ jest to stacjonar
<pure> karol, masz routera?
<karol> nie :)
<Wizard> lol
<pure> karol, masz brodbanda?
<karol> chodzi o to że jest to komp stacjonarny w FIRMIE
<karol> i oni tu mają swoje DNS
<karol> i chce się poradzić czy jak podam DNS
<karol> tej firmy :P
<pure> to już będzie ciężko :D
<Wizard> karol, musisz skonfigurować ten dns, żeby był masterem tej domeny
<pure> pokaż ifconfig
<Wizard> pure, nieprawda, że ciężko
<karol> do dostawcy mojej domeny :P
<Wizard> co ty mu w ogóle pieprzysz?
<karol> xD
<pure> Wizard, jeżeli ten dns jest używany , to nie zrobi go masterem
<Wizard> karol, ustaw ten dns na paster i każ dostawcy domeny ustawić twój dns
<pure> chyba że jako sub domena.
<karol> nie,
<Wizard> potem poczekaj aż się rozpropaguje i powinno śmigać
<karol> musi być domena
<Wizard> pure, co ty pieprzysz?
<karol> ale mam jescze pytanie czy w FIRMIE połapią się
<pure> Wizard, nie mozna podpiąc 1 dnsa na 2 inne hosty na inne domeny o.O
<karol> że taka domena jest podpięta :|?
<Wizard> pure, kto mówi o dwóch hostach
<pure> Wizard, a jeżeli  jest już używany? i stoi np. strona firmowa?
<karol> wiem , że jeśli pójdę do osoby która zajmuje się w tej mojej firmie DNS to on doda mi te nazwę DOMENOWĄ i bedzie działao :P
<karol> ale chodzi o to żeby to ominąć :P żeby on o tym nie wiedział:P
<Wizard> karol, zazwyczaj można użyć dnsa dostawcy domeny
<karol> oo to było by dobrze :)
<Wizard> pamiętam, że w home i az była taka możliwość
<karol> adres ip mam zewnętrzny wiec nie powinno być problemu
<karol> niestety mam w NETLOOK
<karol> te domenę
<Wizard> to dopytaj tam
<karol> ok !
<karol> i rozumiem że wtedy polecę :P bez wiedzy moich przełożonych :P
<Wizard> czy ustawiają takie przekierowania, nie pamiętam jak to się nazywa
<karol> ok :)
<Wizard> ta
<karol> fajnie o to mi chodziło hehe
<Wizard> najwyżej wylecisz z roboty ;)
<karol> dzięki
<Wizard> btw
<karol> hah
<pure> Wizard, on może ma zewnętrze... ale może się znajdować za NATem..... -,-
<karol> nie znajduję się za natem :P
<Wizard> pure, co ty pieprzysz?
<karol> xD
<pure> SKoro to firma..
<karol> jakbym miał wewnętrzne
<karol> to bym był za NATEM
<karol> tak przynajmniej mi się wydaje ...
<Wizard> nie słuchaj go
<pure> a to ok
<Wizard> btw, karol, jak masz kolegę z dnsem, to też go możesz poprosić o dopisanie
<Wizard> tylko hmm
<karol> no znaczy to nie kolega :P
<karol> on doniesie...
<karol> wiem że mogę poprosić ale nie da rady :P
<pure> Wizard, ja tam wiem swoje. w Firmach zazwyczaj jest 1 IP Zew. a reszte kompów w biurach/firmach wrzucają za NAT.....
<karol> tego tak załatwić
<karol> trzeba na około
<karol> no K** Pure:P tak jest:P
<karol> ale ja mam firme:P
<Wizard> kurczę, tak dawno binda nie widziałem, że już nie pamiętam co i jak się tam ustawia
<karol> w której każdy ma zewnętrzne:P
<Wizard> a nie chce mi się teraz szukać
<karol> spoko zapytam NetLOOKA
<karol> czy mogli by mi to tak urządzić na ich DNS
<Wizard> zapytaj, pewnie mogą, ew. będziesz musiał dopłacić
<Wizard> ogólnie to lepiej mieć swój dns..
<Wizard> wiesz, zawsze możesz se na tym kompie binda postawić ;)
<Wizard> czy tam inny dns, skonfigurować i kazać netlookowi dać go na master
<Polonistyk> dlaczego mogę połączyc się tylko z freenode ?
<Polonistyk> Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.php.pl port 6667 [Przekroczony  czas oczekiwania na połączenie]
<Dreadlish> spróbuj do pirca
<Dreadlish> i do ircneta
<Dreadlish> może poprostu im ircd siadł
<Polonistyk> wczoraj tez nie moglem
<Polonistyk> ale sporóbuj
<Polonistyk> spróbuje*
<m477> winter: o/
<m477> jakis dobry img. viewer na ubu. ?
<jacekowski> okular na kde
<jacekowski> picasa daje rade
<Wizard> gówno z wine
<m477> thx
<m477> ale na gnomie to tez bedzie dobrze chodzic?
<Admc`> m477: jak chcesz coś ultra-szybkiego to gpicview
<DaZ> okular do obrazków?
<m477> jedyne co mi muli to przegladarka pdfow
<DaZ> nigga, please :x
<Admc`> envice, xpdf
<Admc`> te są wg mnie szybkie
<m477> a mam taki problem jeszcze, instalowalem to na 10.10 i dzialalo a teraz na 10.04 i nie dziala http://imageshack.us/content.php?page=uploader
<DaZ> ze uploader ci nie działa? :f
<m477> nom
<m477> nie chce sie zainstalowac
<m477> a jednak przydante narzedzie jak dla mnie
<m477> sorry wroc
<DaZ> ja tam nie wiem, nie mówi czemu nie działa? :f
<m477> instaluje sie
<m477> ale nie wiem jak uruchomic >_>
<DaZ> nie wiesz? >:
<m477> nie widze nigdzie tego ani pod alt+f2
<m477> ani w konsoli mi nie dopelnia nazwy
<m477> i nie wiem ocb
<DaZ> albo nie trafiasz z nazwą, albo wyrzuciło to poza $path :f
<DaZ> albo ni
<m477> anie
<m477> mam taki blad przy innej paczce
<m477> Błąd: Niemożliwe spełnienie zależności: libavcodec52 (>= 4:0.6-1~)|libavcodec-extra-52 (>= 4:0.6-1~)
<m477> instalowalem to z tego co pamietam
<Dreadlish> pisz pan apt-get update
<m477> tzn probowalem i sie nie dalo
<Dreadlish> i jeszcze raz próbuj
<m477> jakies bledy wywalilo teraz
<m477> chyba w zrodlach repozytoroiow mam cos nie dzialajacego
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> to zrób żeby dziąłało
<m477> zainstalowalem te paczki ktorych on sie domaga i nadal nie dziala
<m477> Błąd: Niemożliwe spełnienie zależności: libavcodec52 (>= 4:0.6-1~)|libavcodec-extra-52 (>= 4:0.6-1~)
<m477> hm z tego co widze on instaluje 4:0.5
<m477> z repo
<m477> z packmana czy czegos takiego mam pobrac nowsze?
<Dreadlish> no to jezu
<Dreadlish> wywal paczke
<Dreadlish> zrób upgrade
<Dreadlish> i jedziesz pan
<Dreadlish> poza tym - co za repa masz
<m477> lol
<m477> no jak wlasnie zainstalowalem z repo
<m477> tylko ze ja siedze na 10.04
<Dreadlish> a czy ja mówie wersja=>wersja?
<m477> i upgradeuje mi do 4;0,5
<Dreadlish> ja mówie apt-get upgrade
<m477> nie dziala
<m477> tzn zrobilem i nic nie zainstalowal
<m477> wywalilem tego libavcodec52, to zeby znow to zainstalowac to znow potrzebuje jakis paczek ~~
<Wilczek> Hmmm...
<Wilczek> irssi jest jednak bardziej przejrzyste niż XChat
<Wilczek> :)
<shpaq> i działa z konsoli
<shpaq> na zdalnym serwerze
<shpaq> [;
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<lisu> lol, ale lag
<ftpd> czester: ping?
<ftpd> Aha, 14d idla.
<ftpd> :/
<shpaq> o, a Ty co tu robisz
<ftpd> Szukam czestera.
<shpaq> jesteś na avie?
<ftpd> Spodziewałem się, że zauważysz ;-)
<ftpd> Nie, nie mam hajsu.
<shpaq> ;/
<shpaq> szkoda
<ftpd> No też żałuję.
<shpaq> byśmy zrobili parę piwek i kalamburów
<ftpd> Indeed.
<lisu> ha, ja wiem czemu czestera nie ma, nowego os x'a wypuścili, testuje on.
<ftpd> Od 14 dni?
<ftpd> :P
<ftpd> Ja go właśnie chciałem spytać, czy po zassaniu z App Store da się w instalatorze zrobić format, czy to po prostu chamskie upgrade leci.
<shpaq> pewnie chamski apgrejd
<lisu> ftpd: nie wiem, moze miał dojścia do beta testów wcześniej, jako pracownik bądź co bądź.
<shpaq> jak to apple ma w zwyczaju
<ftpd> No nie.
<lisu> upgrejd, z tego co wyczytałem i kosztuje 30 baksów
<ftpd> Bo ta śmieszna płyta 'upgrade' ze Snow Leopardem była normalną, pełnoprawną instalką.
<ftpd> lisu: 24 jurkki.
<ftpd> I pewnie _nośnik_ z Lionem byłby taki sam, ale niestety on jest sprzedawany niby tylko przez app store.
<ftpd> Ale ale. Jak już tu wlazłem, to se upgrade zrobię.
<ftpd> Current status: 3 updates [+3], 6121 new [+16].
<ftpd> O, to był dobry pomysł.
<ftpd> :P
<Dreadlish> heh ;d
<ftpd> Całę 3 paczki, mega.
<Dreadlish> no tam
<Dreadlish> Cele (91):
<Dreadlish> no tam
<Matan[M]> http://www.ubucentrum.net/2011/07/microsoft-zyczy-linuksowi-wszystkiego.html
<m477> zna sie ktos troche na pythonie? :<
<Matan[M]> m477: /j #python.pl
<m477> thx
<Matan[M]> your welcome
<pure> Hello :D
<firemark> m477: nie sluchaj ich tam
<firemark> m477: to są szatany
<m477> firemark: ;o
<m477> jak to
<Wizard> znów trolicie o maku?
<qermit> m477: a co potrzebujesz z pythona?
<m477> a juz na kanale zapytalem
<Wizard> dali ci juz link do google?
<bastetmilo> Mam Max OS X 10.5.8 czy moge go updatowac  bezposrednio do 10.7 ???
<Wizard> bastetmilo, mam kopać, czy sama pójdziesz na #mac?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: afaik musisz kupic 10.6
<BlessJah> the magic of apple
<bastetmilo> Wizard: no wiesz...
<Wizard> no właśnie nie wiem
<Wizard> dlaczego pytasz o ox tutaj? :<
<Wizard> przecież to nie ma wiele wspólnego z ubuntu
<bastetmilo> Wizard: proszę cię . Mało kto ma tutaj Ubuntu. I makach tez sie tu dyskutuje.
<bastetmilo> ale dobra.
<Wizard> :S
<bastetmilo> skoro tak, to rozumiem, że bedzie teraz tępił wszystkie offtopy.
<Wizard> niekoniecznie
<bastetmilo> co niekoniecznie? Albo wszystko, albo nic.
<bialy663> wszystkie oftopy dotyczące maka :P
<Wizard> jesteście dziwni
<qermit> Wizard: ty uważaj bo jeszcze powie że ma ubuntu w paralelsach
<Wizard> to nie jest czat na onecie, tylko freenode
<qermit> Przekliniak: kick Wizard
<Wizard> żarty se robisz? :>
<qermit> Wizard: oczywiście
<qermit> jest gdzieś już ta strona z nakazami?
<Wizard> qermit, a ty co myślisz o takich pytania?
<qermit> 10 nakazami
<Wizard> nie ma
<Wizard> napisz
<qermit> Wizard: że jeżeli pytanie nie ma znamion pedofilii, zoofilii, czy innego zboczenia typu bycie gejem to można odesłać spokojnie do google :)
<qermit> w innych przypadkach banować
<BlessJah> oj
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: syszałaś?
<BlessJah> damn
<BlessJah> słyszałaś?
<Wizard> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: co słyszałam?
<BlessJah> czy innego zboczenia typu bycie gejem
<qermit> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/pl?action=edit
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie dyskutuje z ciemnogrodem
<Wizard> kto jest ciemnogrodem?
<BlessJah> Wizard: btw, nie wiem czy takie szeryfowanie sie sprawdzi, burdel jest tu od paru ladnych lat
<qermit> Wizard: zaczniemy od BlessJaha
<BlessJah> spoko
<Wizard> :/
<Wizard> qermit, co myślisz o kompletnym ucięciu offtopu?
<BlessJah> kanał wymrze
<Wizard> teraz jest martwy
<Wizard> zero konstruktywnych rozmów
<Wizard> za to mnóstwo popychania pierdół
<bastetmilo> Wizard: od razu wywalmy wszystkich, którzy nie mają Ubuntu...
<bastetmilo> Możesz zacząć odemnie.
<BlessJah> nie, nie
<BlessJah> ode mnie
<BlessJah> Wizard: ona używała, a ja nie używam i promuję archa
<Wizard> mówiłem ci sto razy, żebyś promował go gdzie indziej
<BlessJah> no to kop
<BlessJah> jak proponowała
<BlessJah> bastetmilo:
<BlessJah> argh
<BlessJah> Wizard: kop jak proponowała bastetmilo - osoby niemające ubuntu
<BlessJah> ze mną na czele
<Admc`> `seen Wilczek
<Przekliniak> Admc`: Wilczek was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 3 hours, 14 minutes, and 56 seconds ago: <Wilczek> :)
<qermit> Wizard: sugerujesz utworzenie kanału ubuntu-pl-oftop?
<Wizard> byćmoże
<Wizard> ale ja nie zamierzam podejmować decyzji
<Wizard> nie mój kanał
<Wizard> mi tylko zależy na merytoryce
<Admc`> może lepiej
<Admc`> #pl-oftop
<qermit> #defocus
<BlessJah> Wizard: jesli zalezy ci na merytoryce, to nie mozesz sie do mnie przyczepic, zazwyczaj z archem jestem bardzo merytoryczny i precyzyjnie okreslam jego zalety
<BlessJah> :D
<Admc`> mrau :3
<Wizard> *plask*
<anemus> Wizard: #Ubuntu-pl bez offtopu? hehe
<Enlik> Wizard: już kiedyś kklimonda próbował
<anemus> Myślałem że Ubuntu w jakimś tam języku neandertalskim znaczy offtop ;)
<Vorbis> przedwczoraj omawialiście tutaj sklad kebabów i jakos nikt nie marudził że offtop
<kklimonda> Wizard: Information on #ubuntu-pl-offtopic: Registered : May 05 19:55:20 2009 (2 years, 10 weeks, 5 days [...] ago)
<kklimonda> Wizard: założyć kanał nie sztuka
<BlessJah> moze -offtop?
<Enlik> off
<kklimonda> myślisz, że usunięcie 2 liter sprawi, że kanał ożyje? ;)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: nie, ale ja zarejestrowalem -offtop a o -offtopic nie pomyslalem
<BlessJah> wiec wiekszosc moze nie pomyslec o dodaniu tych dwoch liter
<BlessJah> :D
<Enlik> cóż ja uczynił
<winter> Maria Ewa Kruszewska jest wolny(a).
<anemus> w sumie w tyn całym offtopicu przynajmniej czasem ktoś może pomóc
<anemus> a jak wszyscy przeniosą się na #ubuntu-pl-offtopic?
<anemus> ;P
<BlessJah> anemus: wlasnie to jest cala esencja, siedzimy i pieprzymy
<BlessJah> ale jak trzeba pomoc, to zawsze jest ktos, kto pomoze
<BlessJah> winter: o wlasnie, co u laseczki, od ktorej nie chciales sepic na piwo czy tam fajek
<winter> właśnie zmieniła status na fb
<winter> na wolną
<winter> i to polubiłem.
<BlessJah> idiota
<BlessJah> trzeba było znielubić
<winter> spierdalaj
<BlessJah> i popracować nad tym, żeby spowrotem na "zajęta" zmieniła
<winter> nie ma takiej opcji
<m477> winter: o/
<winter> m477: o.
<winter> o/
<BlessJah> Quintasan: słabo
<m477> od czego to zalezy czy mam kolorki w ls np?
<Quintasan> Jak mam mówić żeby było jasne?
<BlessJah> m477: man ls
<m477> tzn w bashu
<Enlik> alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<BlessJah> m477: hint, szukaj pod color
<m477> no wiem ze jest ls -color
<m477> czy jakos tak
<Enlik> + manual page
<BlessJah> --color=auto
<m477> ale to musze zakazdym razem to '-color' pisac?
<fi9o> m477: Zobacz wyzeh
<fi9o> 20:45 |         Enlik | alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<Enlik> nie, tylko co drugim
<winter> Quintasan: słabo, a BlessJah nie kopniuesz za "idiotę"?
<fi9o> w ~/.bashrc
<BlessJah> winter: jakbym nie miał racji, to by kopnął
<Quintasan> winter: a w którym słowniku masz, że idiota jest wulgarne?
<winter> BlessJah: ubliżasz mi
<m477> nie dziala
<BlessJah> winter: tak
<m477> ale jednak to chyba nie bash
<fi9o> m477: Dodaj to
<winter> BlessJah: ja uweażam na przykład, że jesteś mega idiotą, gówniarzem
<fi9o> Wylacz swoj terminal
<fi9o> I wlacz
<winter> BlessJah: więcej z tobą nie gadam
<m477> ale to jest -tcsh
<fi9o> m477: bashrc musi zostac ponownie wczytane
<fi9o> m477: Skad ta pewnosc?
<bastetmilo> No i to jest offtop. Dlaczego Wizard nie zwrocisz im uwagi, hę??
<m477> bo wiem
<m477> echo $0 mi tak mowi
<BlessJah> winter: megaidiotą, a gówniarz jest uważane za wulgarne :D
<fi9o> m477: Wiec powinno byc tak samo.
<winter> nie ma takiego slowa jak megaidiota
<Quintasan> Zaraz obu wykopię.
<fi9o> m477: tylko chyba sie to dodaje do ~/.tcsh
<m477> fi9o: nie ma
<Enlik> `g tcsh alias
<winter> Quintasan: to wykop
<Przekliniak> Enlik: Shortcuts for tcsh: <http://www.mybytes.de/tcsh.html>
<winter> on też musi dostać za swoją bezczelność
<BlessJah> winter: możesz dodawać przyrostki do słów, mogą powstać superhipermegadługie słowa
<Quintasan> Spokojnie, poczekam chwilę, żeby nie było, że cenzura i totalitaryzm
<m477> co znaczy 'g?
<m477> nie ma pliku ~/.tcsh w ogole
<Enlik> m477: kliknij wyżej
<winter> BlessJah: nic mnie to nie obchodzi, jesteś debil i tyle
<Quintasan> ...
<bialy663> touch .tcsh i jest
<BlessJah> Quintasan: stop uciskowi!
<winter> i zakładam ignora na ciebe
<BlessJah> ok
<BlessJah> Quintasan: już nie musisz, samo się uspokoiło
<Quintasan> ej
<fi9o> m477: To stworz ten plik
<Enlik> autojoin :>
<Quintasan> kick nie chce kopać dwóch osób :/
<m477> ~/.cshrc.  tego tez nie ma
<Quintasan> na raz.
<BlessJah> Enlik: ja autojoina nie mam po kicku
<Enlik> BlessJah: Ty nie
<BlessJah> bo można się bana w ten sposób nabawić
<Quintasan> Mmm, za takie pierdoły banować nie zamierzam chyba, że ktoś naprawdę natrętny będzie, i uparty.
<winter> świat bez BlessJaha to lepszy świat
<winter> na szczęście trolluje tylko na jednym kanale na który przychodzę
<Quintasan> winter: Ostatni raz proszę żebyś się uciszył
<winter> przecież nie krzyczę
<m477> zrobilem ten ~/.cshrc.  wkleilem tego aliasa z wyzej zresetowalem polaczenie i nadal nic
<winter> po to jest kanał na irc żeby się odzywać, no nie?
<m477> winter: o/
<Quintasan> m477: A czemu nie możesz z basha korzystać?
<Quintasan> winter: PROTIP: /topic
<m477> Quintasan: niby moge
<Quintasan> m477: Ale?
<m477> ale nie wiem jak zmienic
<Quintasan> Zmienić co?
<m477> no powloke
<m477> bo jest tu kilka
<Enlik> m477: mam nadzieje ze kliknales tamten odsylacz i tamto wkleiles wg tego co tam napisano, jesli chcesz nadal tcsh uzywac
<Quintasan> m477:  /etc/passwd
<Quintasan> m477: Tam ostatnim parametrem jest powłoka dla danego usera
<m477> Enlik: tak
<Quintasan> /bin/false to znaczy że się zalgować nie będzie mógł ten user
<winter> Quintasan: 0 luzu masz.
<Enlik> Quintasan: chsh polecam
<Quintasan> Enlik: Mam zsh :)
<Enlik> Quintasan: chsh do zmainy powłoki ;)
<Quintasan> Enlik: Aaaa, dobre, ja tam zawsze User Settings używałem
<Quintasan> winter: A kto Ci powiedział, że tu jest plac zabaw i luz ma być?
 * Enlik jest wierny baszowi
<winter> Quintasan: nie pytam co jest tu, tylko mówię, że masz 0 luzu jako człowiek
 * winter też
<BlessJah> Enlik: a probowales innych, czy na tej samej zasadzie jestes bashowi wierny, co wiekszosc windowsowi?
<Enlik> BlessJah: w zasadzie jedyną główna alternatywą, która wierni fani polecają i zalecają jest zsh - probowalem i nie zamieszam spedzic roku na konfiguracji, żeby mieć parę „fajnych” rzeczy, do tego bash jest standardem
<BlessJah> ano
<m477> Quintasan: ostatnia linijka mi wyswietla viglen:x:55323:1020:Viglen Support:/home/viglen:/bin/bash
<BlessJah> m477: grep nazwa_user /etc/passwd
<BlessJah> kazda linijka to jeden user
<m477> yhy
<BlessJah> i ostatnie pole (po dwukropku), to jest shell
<Enlik> m477: chcesz zmienić powłokę?
<m477> aha no wlasnie tka mi cos nie pasowalo
<m477> Enlik: chce miec kolory w ls
<en0x> chsh
<Enlik> bo się pogubiłem
<Enlik> m477: pokaż co wkleileś
<anemus> stare dobre sh ;P
<Enlik> dash ftw
<m477> powloke moge zmienic w sumie ze strony, ale nie chce bo jakies skrypty moga nie dzialac
<m477> $ cat .cshrc
<m477>  alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<m477> Enlik:
<Enlik> mialeś wpisać tak jak na stronie podanej przez Przekliniaka, chwila
<Enlik> alias ls 'ls --color=auto'
<Enlik> albośmy się nie zrozumieli; wg tego: http://www.mybytes.de/tcsh.html
<m477> oka
<Enlik> bash ma inaczej :] powyzsze było z basha.
<m477> a no wlasnie
<Enlik> ale czekaj, najpierw wpisz ręcznie: ls --color=auto --> zobacz czy to w ogóle zadziała u Ciebie
<BlessJah> wlasnie
<BlessJah> to jest GNU czy BSD ls?
<m477> dziala o/
<BlessJah> uname -a
<BlessJah> czyli GNU
<m477> Enlik: chyba dziala ;]
<BlessJah> wlasciwie najprostszym sposobem zmiany shella jest... wpisanie nowego do .*rc starego
<BlessJah> xD
<Enlik> o
<Enlik> bbl
<winter> fajnie klnąć nie można ale chamstwo się toleruje
<m477> winter: o/
<m477> bunt !
<winter> bunt maszyn
<m477> uBUNTu
<Wizard> tcsh jest irytujące
<Wizard> kiedyś lubiłem, ale mi przeszło
<Wizard> teraz lubię fish
<Wilczek> Ryby to prawie każdy lubi
<Admc`> ja nie :P
<Admc`> nigdy nie przepadałem za rybami
<Enlik> pierniczone Xfce, uruchamia mi Nautilusa przy starcie
<Enlik> czasem po jakieś 10 okien
<Wilczek> lol
<Admc`> odinstaluj nautilusa
<Enlik> nie
<Admc`> masz thunara przecież
<Admc`> bo/
<Admc`> ?
<Admc`> dropbox?
<Admc`> nautilus to mulący stary kawałek kodu
<Enlik> w XXI wieku jedynie Nautilus poprawnie i intuicyjnie obsługuje montowanie i odmontowywanie dyskow po Sieci
<Admc`> dolphin przebija go szybkością kilkukrotnie
<m477> Admc`: a co zamiast nautilusa polecasz?
<Enlik> (nie wiem jak z KDE-owym bloatem)
<m477> a
<Admc`> m477: thunar, pcmanfm
<Wilczek> Hmm...
<Admc`> roxbox (czy jakoś tak)
<Wizard> hmm?
<Wilczek> Ciekawe jak ustawić np.: PCManFM jako domyślny menedżer plików w Ubuntu -.-
<winter> Enlik: an nie zapisaeś czasem sesji xfce z nautilusem?
<Wizard> to polecasz i nawet nie wiesz co?
<Admc`> normalnie
<Wizard> chodzi ci o rox-filer?
<Admc`> Wizard: nie pamiętałem dokładnie nazwy
<Admc`> jakoś tak
<Wizard> dobra rzecz
<Wizard> bardzo lubię
<Admc`> chodziło mi o menadżer plików z puppy
<Wizard> ale nie robi tego, co Enlik potrzebuje
<Admc`> szybki jest
<Wizard> a skąd ja mam wiedzieć co jest w jakimś puppy
<Enlik> winter: chyba nie, wyrzuciłem nawet w edytorze sesji, ustawiłem też na uruchamiaj->nigdy ale po tym i tak robiło swoje
<Enlik> spróbowałem jeszcze raz i zobaczymy ;s
<winter> to masz coś zkaszanone, nie iwem
<Enlik> winter: nie tylko ja, z tego co szukałem chwilę (polecali usuwanie z .cache/session, co robiłem i nic, albo cale .cache, ale to dzikie i brzydkie mi się wydaje)
<Wizard> Enlik, mam ci powiedzieć jak moja żona sobie z tym poradziła?
<winter> Enlik: mi się to nigdy nie przytrafiło
<Enlik> Wizard: zainstalowała GNOME?
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> jej sposób był taki: ubić wszystko co się rusza, wylogować się zapisując sesję
<Enlik> spr. recznie wyedytowac plik z sesjami, bo widze ze tam nautilus siedzi
<Wizard> Enlik, pamiętaj, że .cache/session xfce nadpisuje w locie
<dawid> Suemka
<Wizard> dawid, zceść
<Enlik> a zaraz, wyloguje sie, pamietajac o zaznaczeniu opcji „zapisz sesję”, i dzięki za to drugie
<dawid> O czym piszecie?
<Wizard> o xfce i sesjach
<dawid> Wizard- Aha
<Wizard> Enlik, wyloguj się, przerzuć na terminal, wywal
<Enlik> hm, caly czas mam zaznaczone zeby zapisywal, w kazdym razie teraz nie uruchomił
<Wizard> ja nie zaznaczam tego
<Wizard> to jest okropne
<dawid> Wziart- Mam głupie pytanie ale jestem nowy. Pobrałem przeglądarke google chrome ustawiłem jako domyślną przeglądarkę, ale coś mi wolno wchodzi, i nie mam jak ustawić domyślną jako Firefoxa
<Enlik> (a dzieje się to poza tym cały czas)
<Enlik> Wizard: jak sie powtórzy, to tak zrobię, a na razie odznaczę
<Wilczek> Wziart xDD
<Wizard> dawid, piłeś - nie jedź, nie piłeś - wypij
<dawid> Wizard- hehe..
<Wizard> w ogóle, dziś mój szczęśliwy dzień
<Wizard> potem się sam wykopę za offtop
<Wizard> odstawiłem dziś rano auto do warsztatu i poszedłem do pracy z buta
<Wizard> pomyślałem - godzinka spaceru dobrze mi zrobi
<Wizard> i po południu, jakoś po 15 była taka dość mocna burza
<Wilczek> Wizard: szczęściarz
<Wizard> i tam gdzie auto stawiam na parkingu przed pracą gałęzie z drzew rozbiły 2 auta
<Enlik> o!
<m477> łatwo
<dawid> Wizard- Ostro było w łodzkim podobno, u mnie głównie padało :/
<qermit> Wizard: no popatrz
<Wizard> no
<Wizard> ufo uratowane :)
<Wizard> dobra, teraz czas na samokrytykę
<Enlik> :)
<Enlik> bierzmy popcorn
<qermit> czekaj ja chce
<Enlik> ja chce!
<Wizard> no dobra, qermit
<Wizard> dawid, no w Łodzi dziś było cienko
<Wizard> może nie jakoś bardzo źle, ale dawno już takiej nawałnicy nie widziałem
<dawid> Wizard- Jakieś 2-3 lata  temu było podobnie
<Trojanin> Łódź tonie! :P
<Wizard> lol
<Cynia> piekne lato mamy :X
<Enlik> przynajmniej nie ma (ostatnio) 60°
<Wizard> za to dość duszno jest
<Wizard> kodować ciężko
<dawid> EnLik- No może nie ma, ale powinno być przynajmiej 30 stopni a nie jakieś 20 ileś
<firemark> no qrwa panowie
<Enlik> 30? …
<firemark> wam wiecznie źle
<dawid> EnLik- No w lato powinno być cieplej niż teraz jest
<Cynia> lato to lato a nie jesien ....
<dawid> Cynia- Masz racje :)
<Enlik> e tam :P
<Cynia> zaraz sierpein minie i bedziecie truc  ze zimno sie robi
<ntat> Używa ktoś FocusWriter`a?
<Wizard> dawid, ty jesteś jakimś Arabem, czy co?
<Wizard> Cynia, ja lubię jesień
<bastetmilo> rozmowa o pogodzie - najwiekszy offtop wszechczasów....
<Wizard> są wtedy temperatury odpowiednie dla Wizardów
<dawid> Wizard- Czemu tak uważasz? Lato powinno być ciepłe a zima zimna
<Wizard> bastetmilo, już się tak nie rozsierdzaj
<Wizard> dobrze
<Wilczek> dawid: Pożyj tak jak ja - praktycznie nonstop ~35 st. to zobaczymy
<bastetmilo> Wizard: no to się zdecyduj. albo pozwalasz i bierzesz udzial w offtopach, albo nie.
<Wizard> już mnie kopnął qermit za to :(
<dawid> Wilczek: a co Ty robisz ze ciągle 35 stopni?
<Wilczek> dawid: Żyję z nimi...
<Admc`> klimatyzację ma odwrotną :P
<Wilczek> dawid: I czekam na burzę
<qermit> ej ale oftopem to jest gadanie o innych distrach i systemach
<qermit> (nie wliczając debiana i windowsa)
<Enlik> czemu Debiana? :(
<Enlik> nie wliczając
<Wizard> qermit, w błędzie jesrteyś
<Wizard> jesteś*
<qermit> he?
<dawid> Wilczek: A ciekawe kiedy będzie następna burza, luknę pogodę
<Wizard> pewnie jutro
<Wizard> o, to tak bliżej, obadałem buildroot
<dawid> Wizard: Ja lubie burzę, bo jak jest to mało osób siedzi na niecie, więc mi szybciej działa
<Admc`> ludzie sraczkę mają bo burza
<Admc`> i kompa zniszczy
<Admc`> nie wiedzą że istnieją piorunochrony
<Enlik> Admc`: co z tego, rly
<Cynia> Wizard~~ jakos nie przepadam za chlodem  :)
<dawid> Admc- Jakoś nie wierzę ze zniszczy kompa. Mam laptopa na baterii włączonego wtedy, wiec jak już to router walnie
<Cynia> a zimy nie cierpie
<Wizard> hmm
<Admc`> tak btw to ja używam baterii w laptopie jako ups
<Admc`> bo trzyma 0,5 godziny
 * bastetmilo najbardzie lubi temperature miedzy 25 a 30 stopni... 
<dawid> Admc- U mnie jakieś 3 godziny trzyma, laptop nówka
 * Enlik lubi mieć 36,6
<Cynia> hyh
 * DaZ lubi od 20 do oporu :f
<Admc`> dawid: mój laptop ma 7 lat
<dawid> Admc- To czas kupić nowego :)
 * Admc` nigdy nie narzeka na temperaturę
<Admc`> dawid: to daj kasę
<Admc`> :P
<dawid> Admc- Daj mi 2 tyś zł to wtedy dam ci kasę :)
<Admc`> na razie ten co mam mi starczy
<Cynia> nie lubie ubierac na siebie tyle warstw ubran :P
<Admc`> dawid: ta, gdybym miał 2000
<Cynia> koszulka, spodenki o go :)
<dawid> Admc- Wiesz, trzeba zarobić aby mieć
<Admc`> dawid: tab uzupenia nicki
<Admc`> i co to za prehistoryczny xchat
<dawid> Admc- Czemu prehistoryczny?
<Cynia> jego zaleta jest jego prostota :)
<Admc`> dawid: stary
<Admc`> 0.26, najnowszy jest 0.28
<Admc`> e
<Admc`> 2.8.8
<dawid> Admc- No racja racja
<Admc`> mrau ;3
<dawid> Admc- Ale ciesz sie ze wgl jest, na niektórych systemach nie ma'
<Admc`> np, na jakich
<Cynia> j\w
<Admc`> nie znam systemu na którego nie ma kilenta irc
<dawid> Admc- Ms-dos... a tak serio to na Windows 7 nawet nie ma
<Admc`> LOOL
<Admc`> xchat, irsii i pełno innych klientów działa na windowsie
<dawid> Admc- Ale nie ma wbudowanego
<Admc`> irc to najstarszy chat świecie, jest pierdyliard klientów
<Admc`> no i?
<Admc`> w windowsie nic nie ma wbudowanego
<Admc`> no, oprócz pasjansa
<Admc`> ile to ściągnąć i zainstalowac?
<Admc`> mrau :3
<dawid> Admc- I sapera oraz painta. Przy moim necie to jakieś 30 min
<Admc`> ta, jeszcze czeho
<Admc`> ja mam teraz neta 20 kB/s i nie narzekam
<dawid> Admc- 17,6 kB/s mi pobiera
<dawid> Admc- A na Windowsie było 6,5 kB/s
<Admc`> adam@kubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install irssi
<Admc`> Konieczne pobranie 834 kB archiwów.
<Admc`> kilkanaście sekund pobierania
<Admc`> a nie 30 minut
<Admc`> więc nie pierdol
<dawid> admc- KIedyś miałem transfer 33 kB/s więc 650 KB chciało pobierać 16 godzin, to mój najniższy transfer
<Admc`> lol
<Admc`> umiesz liczyć?
<dawid> http://forum.pcformat.pl/Jaki-mieliscie-najwyzszy-i-najnizszy-transfer-danych-t  Luknij sobie, pierwszy post
<dawid> sry, 5 godzin
<Admc`> 33 kB/s 650 pobierałby ci w 20 sekund
<dawid> 33 B/S
<Admc`> no to już róznica
<dawid> Pomyliło mi się
<Admc`> mój najniższy transfer to brak neta :P
<Admc`> 0 b/s
<Admc`> w domu mam 2 Mb/s
<Admc`> w kwietniu będę mial 20 Mb/s albo więcej
<dawid> Admc- Mam 1 MB/s a po ograniczeniu prędkości 64 KB/s
<fi9o> (:
<fi9o> dawid: Polska B jestes?
<Admc`> internet 3g ssie pałę
<Admc`> już neozdrada przy nim lepsza
<Cynia> a ja mam wifi od sasiada zza ulicy  :)
<dawid> Admc- Mam internet CDMA, orange freedom pro
<Admc`> i tak masz gówniany transfer
<Admc`> ale jestem teraz nad morzem, mam internet EDGE
<dawid> Admc- Wiem, orange to dno
<Admc`> kupiłem se pakiet 500 MB i styknie
<Admc`> czasem 3G łapie nawet
<Admc`> ale nadajnik obciążony i leci 20 kB/s
<Admc`> we wrocławiu na 3G miałem spokojnie 2 Mb/s
<dawid> Admc- Nie dobijaj mnie swoją prędkością, mam teraz ochote napisać do orange i ich objebać
<Admc`> czeli 270 kB/s
<Admc`> dawid: gdzie mieszkasz?
<dawid> Admc- Uniejów
<Admc`> koło?
<Admc`> i nie możesz sobie np. neozdrady kupić?
<fi9o> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1394530208.png -> jakby upload byl wiekszy to nie bylo tak katastrofalnie
<dawid> Admc- Uniejów woj łudzke powiat poddębicki
<Admc`> ciesz się, ja mam up 32 kB/s
<Admc`> no to środkowa polska
<Admc`> kup se neozdradę jakąś
<Admc`> i po wifi ciągnij neta
<dawid> Admc- 2 lata temu miałem mieć neo, powiedzeli ze nie da rady, potem do neti po 2 miesiącach przysłali lit ze nie da rady to miałem potem Iplusa, jak korzytałem z neta to rachunek po 350 ZŁ, teraz mam orange i jest w miare okej
<Admc`> 20 kB/s to w miarę ok
<Admc`> lool
<Admc`> dla mnie 2 Mb/s to wolny internet
<Cynia> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1394533145.png
<Admc`> filmów w HD na youtube nie można oglądać
<Cynia> :P
<dawid> Admc- Tutaj jest dziura, nic nie wejdzie oprócz orange
<Admc`> speedtesty można sobie w dupę wsadzić
<Admc`> lepiej zapuścić sobrego torrenta
<qermit> Admc`: to wsadź sobie
<Admc`> dobrego*
<dawid> Cynia- Też zrobie testa i wam pokaże
<Admc`> qermit: wolę sobie inne rzeczy w dupę wsadzać
<Admc`> gdzie jest dużo seedów
<Cynia> nie zawstydzaj nas
<fi9o> Perwers
<bialy663>  http://www.speedtest.net/result/1394535906.png
<dawid> Teraz mi się nie chce robić, to macie linka do mojego starszego testu  http://www.speedtest.net/result/1376254853.png
<derester> witajcie :P
<bialy663> hardkor
<Admc`> Cynia: już się przyznałem dawno do mojej orientacji seksualnej, myślałem że już wszyscy wiedzą
<derester> quit
<bialy663> za 2 h będę miał ładniejsze staty :<
<dawid> Temat przeszedł na trochę inna drogę
<Cynia> Admc`~~ ja sie jeszcze boje
<Cynia> powiedziec ze nie jestem gejem :)
<Cynia> zarcik taki
<Admc`> lipny ten speedtest, pokazuje że mam 10 kB/s a w rzeczywistości mam teraz 20 kB
<Admc`> przekłamuje strasznie
<dawid> Cynia- To jesteś jakiej oriętacji bo już nie rozumiem
<m477> dawid: chyba telefonem robione :]
<dawid> m477- Mój test?
<Admc`> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1394541358.png
<Admc`> pfff
<dawid> Admc- Twój ping.... Czemu ja mam lepszy>?
<Admc`> bo speedtest jest gówniany
<Cynia> dawid~~ widzisz nie zawsze nick swiadczy o orietacji seksualnej :)
 * Matan[M] za oknem widzi poburzowy pożar (się wzięła i wierzba zajęła)
<dawid> Cynia- A jesteś facet czy kto bo nie wiem
<m477> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1394542865.png
<Cynia> facetem :)
<Admc`> dawid:
<Admc`> adam@kubuntu:~$ ping -c 1 google.com
<Admc`> PING google.com (74.125.39.106) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Admc`> 64 bytes from fx-in-f106.1e100.net (74.125.39.106): icmp_req=1 ttl=51 time=276 ms
<Admc`> więc nie jest źle
<dawid> Admc- Zraz ja sprawdzę
<Admc`> pewnie większość kanału pomyślała że jestem gejem, nie nie jestem gejem
<Admc`> nie jestem też hetero
<Cynia> ciezko Ci bedzie  :)
<dawid> PING google.com (209.85.148.104) 56(84) bytes of data.
<dawid> 64 bytes from fra07s07-in-f104.1e100.net (209.85.148.104): icmp_req=1 ttl=54 time=100 ms
<dawid> --- google.com ping statistics ---
<dawid> 1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms
<dawid> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 100.704/100.704/100.704/0.000 ms
<Admc`> Cynia: nie, skoro lubię i dziewczyny i chłopaków
<Vorbis> 64 bytes from fra07s07-in-f99.1e100.net (209.85.148.99): icmp_req=1 ttl=56 time=36.7 ms
<Vorbis> macie internety z tesco
<buber> siema na chwile
<Cynia> zawsze miej chorob :)
<Cynia> mniej*
<Admc`> mam internet z playa ;p
<dawid> Vorbis- Tesco jest sponsorem orange przecież :)
<Admc`> zostało jeszcze 316 MB
<Admc`> starczy do niedzieli
<buber> buhaha
<Admc`> buber: ?
<dawid> Buber- Co Cię tak rozbawiło?
<buber> pojęcie limitu :D
<Admc`> buber: jestem teraz nad morzem :P
<Cynia> teraz nielimitowany w mix plusie za 9 zl  :) na miesiac :)
<Admc`> i mam internet tylko z komórki
<Admc`> Cynia: limitowany
<Admc`> 150 MB
<Cynia> jak w domu mnie nie ma to do lapka podlaczam kom
<Admc`> a potem 4 kB/s
<dawid> Cynia- Mówisz o pakiecie non stop? Taaa... LImit chyba 3 GB wtedy jest
<Admc`> dawid: nie
<Cynia> za 6zl jest 150
<Admc`> limit 150 MB
<buber> heh, w sumie coś w tym jest ...
<Cynia> wczoraj sms dostalem nielimitowany za 9
<Admc`> play online też jest nielimitowany
<Admc`> obniża do 2 kB/s
<dawid> Admc- Pakiet non stop miał dawać internet bez limitu a jest limit
<buber> chyba pożegnam sie z ubu na jakis czas ;]
<Admc`> gościu prznajmnij tak mi salonie powiedzial
<buber> po wifi chece, a na drucie transfer wlasciwy
<Admc`> buber: zainstaluj gentoo ;P
<Cynia>  buber, co chcesz od ubu :>
<dawid> Buber- Mam orange freedom pro 1 MB/s
<Admc`> dawid: w praktyce masz 20 kB/s
<Admc`> :P
<buber> jakosc broadcoma w ubu to tragedia
<Admc`> buber: nie
<Admc`> boardcom ostatnio otworzył sterowniki
<Admc`> i ZTCW działa sprawnie
<buber> jak synchro na 20 a ledwie 5 wyciska ;]
<buber> a na drucie maks
<Admc`> LOL
<dawid> Admc- Muszę pozwać orange do sądu, bo przez ich prędkość dostałem AHDH, HIV, DOWNA i wszystko co najgorsze hehe
<Admc`> ja mam atherosa i ciągnie mi 53 Mb/s
<Admc`> dawid: :*
<Admc`> masz całusa
<Admc`> 54*
<Admc`> bo nie mam n :/
<dawid> Admc- NIe złapałem, uciekł. Idę poszukać grupy wsparcia duchowego, dla osób mających orange
<Admc`> chcesz, zawsze mogę cię przytulić
<Admc`> tylko musiałbyś przyjechać
<Admc`> bo ni nie po drodze do łódzkiego
<Vorbis> ja mam ralinka i mi tryb n nie działa chociaż karta obsługuje
<dawid> Admc- Jednak nie skorzystam hehe
<buber> Admc`, a ja maks 80 procent przepustowosci lacza urwałem na otwartych sterach
<Admc`> dawid: szkoda, miło się z tobą gada ;)
<dawid> Admc- Nad wzajem :)
<Admc`> buber: lipnie trochę
<m477> winter: o/
<dawid> Admc- A podobno netia o neo olewa klientów :/
<dawid> i neo*
<Admc`> dawid: ja mam netię
<Admc`> wcześniej miałem neo
<Admc`> zazwyczaj działa ok
<Admc`> tylko czasem w w weekendy mul
<Admc`> i
<bialy663> ja mam vectrę, miałem neo. Neo miało znacznie lepszy support
<Admc`> i z 2 Mb/s robi się 0,75 Mb/s
<dawid> Admc- Ale oni przez telefon mowili ze w ciągu miesiąca będę miał neta, przysłali umowę płyte wszystko oprócz modemu, a po 2 miesiącach list ze się nie da
<Admc`> neo ma błękitną linię
<Admc`> dawid: nie masz linii telefonicznej w domu?
<buber> ja też mam netię ;]
<dawid> Admc- Mam, ale mówili ze nie da rady
<Admc`> dawid: centrala pewnie nie wyrabia
<Admc`> i nie podłączają nowych klientów
<Cynia> dawid~~  tak mialem z netia za tyle samo kasy proponowali 4 x szybsze lacze ale do dzis go nei mam  :)
<dawid> Admc- No takie rzeczy tylko w Polsce
<buber> ja mam no limits
<buber> technik z tepsy twierdzil, ze 10 nawet nie zadziała
<buber> a tym czasem mam 17-18 :)
<Cynia> niby cetrala nie da rady a umowie juz mialme podpisana
<dawid> Cynia- Z neti? Ja tak samo
<Cynia> tak
<dawid> Cynia- Nie wiem czemu, ale tp i netia mi się kojarzą z gównem
<Cynia> i teraz stacjonarmy do  niedawna mialem jeszcze w yetji a neta juz w tp
<buber> Data Rate 19191 	835 	kbps
<dawid> Cynia- Ja mam tele z TP a neta z gówna znaczy orange
<buber> SNR Margin 5.8 	8.5	db
<buber> ;]
<Cynia> ok lece rano do roboty wypoczetym trzeba wstac :)
<dawid> Cynia- Napisałem z kolegą do orange czy zaoferują prędkość netu 128 MB/s, to nawet nie odpisali
<Cynia> nie chce im sie
<dawid> Cynia- Oni wszystkich mają w dupie tylko kase chcą
<Cynia> nie moga juz oferowac 128 nie pamietam czemu :)
<Cynia> ok lece sya :)
<dawid> Cynia- Orane jest na lini TP, a TP utrudnia dostęp do swojej infrastruktury. 3maj się
<dawid> Admc- Jesteś?
<Admc`> dawid: tak
<Vorbis> orange i tp maja jednego wlasciciela z teo co wiem
<dawid> Vorbis- TP dostało kare ileś milionów za utrudnianie dostępu do swojej infrastuktury
<Admc`> Vorbis:  france telecom
<Admc`> właściciel tp i orange
<dawid> Admc- Myślałem ze cię wywiało
<m477> pogralbym w gothica ale mi sie nie chce
<fi9o> pogralbym -> wskazuje na to, ze Ci sie chce grac
<fi9o> Wiec jak Ci sie nie chce?
<m477> oznacza ze mam ochote ale brak checi
<Admc`> dawid: po prostu czytałem artykuł na dp
<Admc`> kociak!
<Admc`> :D
<fi9o> m477: pitolisz.
<m477> + nie chce mi sie rebootowac systemu
<dawid> Admc- Polski net to nic innego niż wielkie gówno
<Wilczek> Mru :*
<Admc`> dawid: nie prawda
<DaZ> m477: a nie działa to na wine?
<Admc`> jeśli mieszkasz w mieście
<Admc`> a nie na zadupiu
<DaZ> bo ostatnio jakos zadziwiajaco dobre jest [;
<m477> nie wiem
<fi9o> Lepiej nie miec czegos niz babrac sie z wine
<m477> moze i by dziaialo
<Admc`> u mnie można mieć 20 Mb/s czyli tyle mniej więcej ile na zachodzie
<dawid> Admc-  Drogi jest w polsce, zobacz neta PL a ENG
<DaZ> a tam, ostatnio sobie pykałem w te czeskie rereleasy ufo i było nawet zacnie
<Admc`> dawid: 50 zł
<Admc`> na mies
<Admc`> czyli około 12 euro
<Admc`> rzeczywiście drogo
<dawid> Admc- Kolega z Germanów będzie miał 128 MB/s nie wiem ile zapłaci, ale się spytam
<Admc`> dawid: jasne
<Admc`> gigabitowych łącz w USA nie ma nawet
<Admc`> jeszcze
<dawid> Admc- Na serwery będzie potrzebował szybkiego
<dawid> Admc- Teraz ma chyba 78 MB/s
<DaZ> pewnyś, że MB? >:
<Admc`> dawid: no chyba że sewerowe
<Admc`> MB/s != Mb/s
<Admc`> mała wielka różnica ;)
<Admc`> dla zwykłego szaraka nie ma 1 Gb/s
<dawid> Admc- Właśnie, jakby miał 1 Mb/s i miało by to kilka stron obsłużyć to byłaby to katastrofa
<Admc`> dawid: jak chcesz mieć serwer
<dawid> Admc- Ja nie, kolega z Germanów robi
<Admc`> to kupujesz taki za 200 zł/mies
<Admc`> masz uptime 99,5% i się nie martwisz
<dawid> Admc- Powiedz to jemu :/ Ale jak on ma własny serwer to 0 ograniczeń itp
<Admc`> i musisz się martwić o wszystko
<Admc`> możesz mieć taki serwer też bez ograniczeń
<Admc`> z dostępem do roota irp
<Admc`> itp*
<dawid> Admc- Ale płacisz za to i chyba drozej niż masz własny
<Admc`> no i?
<Admc`> jak prowadzisz kilka stron
<Admc`> to masz kasę z reklam
<dawid> Admc- A cały hosting?
<Admc`> i z tej kasy opłacasz serwer
<dawid> Admc- ON będzie miał hosting cały, a nie tylko 4 strony
<Admc`> mój przyjaciel prowadzi popularny blog na ubuntu
<Admc`> utrzymuje się z rekalam i dotacji
<buber> czyzby adrian ? ;]
<buber> hahahaha
<Admc`> buber: nie
<Admc`> dawid: i na cholerę hostin
<Admc`> g
<Admc`> jest tyle ofert na rynku
<Admc`> ten rynek jest przesycony
<dawid> Admc- On będzie na tym zarabiać, uzytkownicy będą mieli dostęp do jakiś plików (nie pamiętam jakich), do których na innych hostingach nie masz
<Admc`> ta, jasne
<dawid> Admc- Jak zrobi hosting, to podam linka i zobaczysz
<Admc`> na innych hostingach masz dostęp do roota
<Admc`> więc masz dostep do wszystkiego
<Admc`> a nie do jakiś plików
<czester> Siema.
<Admc`> gadaj jakie to pliki albo gtfo
<dawid> Admc- Poczekaj, wejdę na moja ftp i ci powiem
<dawid> .bash_history .bash_logout  .bashrc  .profile
<dawid> Nie wiem do czego są, ale okej
<buber> lol
<bialy663> LOL
<dawid> co?
<buber> ROTFL ...
<dawid> No do czego one są
<Admc`> O JA PIERDOLE
<DaZ> do hakowania
<dawid> co?
<dawid> Możecie jaśniej?
<Admc`> no, pentagon tym można złamać
<Admc`> i rakiety wysłać
<DaZ> sciagasz je i hakujesz
<dawid> Ale, ja je mam na ftp
<DaZ> no to musimy na ciebie donieść >:
<buber> wiecie co?
<dawid> xD
<buber> nie na moje nerwy
<buber> branoc
<dawid> xDD
<Admc`> dawid: dobrze że podałeś adres
<Admc`> jutro przyjedzie ABW
<dawid> Cba wole
<Admc`> będą o szóstej
<Wilczek> ZOMO
<Admc`> sorry, tylko ABW było wolne
<dawid> Admc- Właśnie... Nie chce mi sie na jich czekać
<dawid> nich*
<dawid> Ale bez ściemy, do czego są te pliki? Jak je włączyłem to nic do zrozumienia tam nie było
<Admc`> dawid: tylko nie wywołaj trzeciej wojny światowej
<Admc`> bo za pomocą tego głowice mozna wystrzelić ;p
<dawid> Admc- Czemu? Nudzi mi się... Wyśle sobie jakąś rakiete na rosje i chuj
<Admc`> i namierzą cię
<Admc`> i już ABW jedzie
<Wilczek> Rakietę - tak chuja - nie
<Enlik> sio spać
<Admc`> chcesz do tego CBA?
<dawid> Admc- I co z tego? Będą fajne fajerwerki nad rosją!
<Admc`> dawid: uważaj bo bedziesz miał fajerwerki w dupie ;P
<dawid> Admc- Za pozno :/
<dawid> Admc- Gdzie puścić rakietke? Chiny (gin gan gion) czy Rosja (UGABUGA) ??
<DaZ> sam jesteś ugabuga.
<dawid> Admc: Ej, ale orange jest takie wolne, ze zanim prześle info żeby wystrzelić rakiete, to miną jakieś 2 lata
<bialy663> dawid: a umiesz użyć tych plików?
<dawid> Bialy663- Nie, a do czego są?
<bialy663> no do hackowania :|
<Admc`> dobra, idę się umyć, pa miśki :*
<dawid> Bialy663- To po jakiego chuja, on by to miał na FTP??
<bialy663> przez pomyłkę wrzucił
<Admc`> dawid: żeby być pro
<dawid> Admc- Ubuntu to jest pro, on tego nie przebije
<dawid> Pobiore jakiegoś na lapka i sprawdzę o co biega
<m477> winter: o/
<Wilczek> Winter, przychodź już, bo tego gorąca wytrzymać nie można...
<m477> jakiego goraca?
<m477> karta graficzna ci sie pali
<Admc`> dawid:  jak tam hackowanie?
<Admc`> Mru :3
<dawid> Admc- 3 rakiety lecą na rosje :)
<dawid> Z prędkością 6,5 kB/s, dotrą za 30 lat
<dawid> Sry, rozłączyło neta, trzeba jeszcza raz wystrzelić. xD
<Matan[M]> dawid: potrafisz wystrzelić 2 razy tą samą rakietę i to pod rząd? :D
<dawid> Matan[M]- Z moimi plikami mogę wystrzelić 30 rakiet :) TYlko net wolny i rozłącza to trace kontrole
<Matan[M]> dawid: idź postrzelaj rakietami na inny kanał
<dawid> Matan[M]- Ale nie ma kanałów, typu #strzelamy_rakietami.pl
<dawid> A jednak jest
<Admc`> Szkoda że na androidzie nie mam tych plików
<Admc`> Też bym sobie postrzelał
<dawid> admc- Użyczę ci moje
<Admc`> Mam tylko .hero.rc
<dawid> To z nimi wbijaj
<Wilczek> launch .bashrc -c Moscow -t 10 -p 1000ha -k Pj38643495dj -r a22
<Admc`> Mru :3
<Wilczek> mrau :*
<DaZ> >:
<Admc`> On sie rozmnaża!
<dawid> kto?
<Admc`> Wilczek
<Wilczek^> :p
<dawid> Nie przesadzaj
<Admc`> Ale to dobrze
<Admc`> Double team
<dawid> Teraz mamy kilku wilczków
<Wilczek^> I will check
<dawid> Przepraszamy, z powodów technicznych Polska zginie za 2 dni. Pozdrawiamy team Orange
<Admc`> XD
<Wilczek^> :D
<dawid> No co? U orange wszystko możliwe
<Wilczek> Zamiana wody w wino
<Wilczek> Tylko nie przysłanie pieniędzy zamiast rachunku...
<Admc`> Popieram
<dawid> No racja :)
<dawid> Takie rzeczy to tylko w erze
<Wilczek> T-Mobike!
<Admc`> W te mobile
<dawid> Era lepsze niż te-gówno
<Wilczek> *mobile
<dawid> *mobile
<dawid> Kiedyś się mówiło "takie rzeczy tylko w erze" a jak nie ma ery, to nic dziwnego już nie będzie w POlsce :/
<Wilczek> Do tego ta pseudo-muzyka w ich reklamach
<Admc`> No
<dawid> Taaa... Niech dadzą tedego nuty w reklamach, to przynajmiej sie coś posłucha
<Admc`> Mnie też wkurwia
<Admc`> Ja nie lubię tego rodzaju muzyki
<dawid> Jakiej?
<dawid> http://iv.pl/images/74060161599660681754.png  Jupi! Udało mi się zrobić dodatkowy pasek! hehe
<dawid> Mam w Ubuntu 10.10 to samo co jest w Ubuntu 11.4
<dawid> xD
<Matan[M]> igz te
<Matan[M]> sosenka ajć
<Admc`> Dawid: rapu/hip-hopu
<dawid> Admc- Ja lubie tylko tedego. A ładny zrobiłem pasek? http://iv.pl/images/74060161599660681754.png  Zrobiłem z ubuntu 10.10 to co jest w ubuntu 11.4 :/
<dawid> XD
<dawid> Co tam cicho tu?
<dawid> tylko 85 osób? było 92 :/
<Admc`> Mrau :*
<dawid> Wreszcie ktoś się odezwał!
<Admc`> Dawid: to normalne
<Admc`> Większość osób jest afk
<dawid> Admc- No tak :/
<Admc`> Albo ma w dupie czasy
<Wilczek> a reszta ayfkm
<dawid> Jest 85 osób, a tylko my piszemy?
<Admc`> Ta
<dawid> Dziwne trochę
<Matan[M]> mmmmmmniam, nowy OST do kolekcji http://konsolowisko.pl/news/7475-tloz-twilight-princess-darmowy-soundtrack
<Admc`> Czat*
<Admc`> Łe
<dawid> co?
<Admc`> Zmierzch
<dawid> yhym
<dawid> Oceń mój pasek, bo aż 3 min go robiłem :(
<Dreadlish> *ding*
<Dreadlish> dysk do lapówki trza
<Dreadlish> tak żeby z 500 gibolców miał
<dawid> Może 1500 TB?
<Dreadlish> dawid: a może sprężarke wepchać tobie w szanowną cześć ciała?
<Admc`> Dre: ja chętnie
<Admc`> :)
<Dreadlish> Admc`: że chętnie mu wepchniesz?
<Dreadlish> czy że chętnie chcesz 1500tb hd?
<Dreadlish> bo ja bym chciał
<Dreadlish> ja bym chciał taki co ma impossible wielką pojemność
<Dreadlish> co zrobili kiedyś
<Dreadlish> na pendrivie 128mb ;d
<dawid> Dreadlish- Idz na redtube.com tam możesz wpychać 24/7 hehe
<Admc`> Chętnie bym poczuł turbosprężarkę
<dawid> Admc- A rakiete?
<Dreadlish> dawid: to nie obora
<Admc`> Za duży kaliber
<Dreadlish> Wizard: *ding* jak masz opa
<dawid> Admc- No racja, ale jakoś by weszła
<Wilczek> 'Koncern IBM wynalazł dyski twarde o nieskończonej pojemności. Zapowiedział, że trafią na rynek jak tylko skończą się formatować.'
<dawid> Wilczek- haha znam to znam
<Dreadlish> już widze jak producent formatuje dysk.
<Dreadlish> poza tym - wystarczy że zrobi sobie strukture fsa ;d
<Dreadlish> i nie musi jechać całej powierzchni zerami
<Admc`> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=4M
<dawid> Admc- Co to polecenie zrobi? Włączy  najlepsze porno? <jupi>
<Admc`> Tak
<Admc`> Mrau :3
<dawid> Admc- To już idę wypróbować
<Dreadlish> Admc`: dzisiaj nie sobota
<Dreadlish> i nie ma Nerihsy
<dawid> Admc- Nie działa : (
<Dreadlish> dawid: bo to z ruta
<dawid> aa
<Admc`> Dobrzr że bez sudo podałem
<Drathir> Dreadlish: kiedyś się spotkałem z taka informacja przy nowym dysku o konieczności wykonania formatu bo może zawierać dane... Ciekawe czy pomyłka czy na serio to było...
<Drathir> witam wszystkich nie śpiących...
<Dreadlish> nom.
<Dreadlish> nie powinien
<Dreadlish> może zawierać max śmieci
<Dreadlish> ale nie dane
<Dreadlish> bo tam jak sie głowica magnesuje itd.
<Dreadlish> to sie urandom robi na dysku
<Drathir> chyba ze gdzieś w fabryce na serwisie był i bawili w testowania wyrywkowe i się zapomnieli...
<dawid> Ile jest tu Wilczków?
<Dreadlish> jeden?
<Dreadlish> i ten sam?
<Drathir> o ile dobrze też pamiętam teoretycznie dyski są odporne na oddziaływania magnetyczne... Pod warunkiem ze nie korzysta się z nich...
<Dreadlish> no tam
<Dreadlish> ale i tak sie robi urandom na nich
<Matan[M]> nom nom nom, i love tLoZ:TP OST
<Drathir> ja i tak na wszelki wypadek swojego czasu robiłem na nowych dyskach pełny format z sprawdzeniem badsektorów...
<Drathir> pełnia dziś?
<Drathir> ciekawe czy wraz z wprowadzeniem ipv6 operatorzy komórkowi będą oferować zewnętrzne ip...
<dawid> "- Wilczek^2 jest znany jako Wilczek" Dużo mamy wilczków. xD
<Drathir> z dwóch jeden super wilczek się zrobił...
 * Wilczek pokes Admc` with a stick
<dawid> heh
<Wilczek> Mru :3
<dawid> [01:02] ---- Użytkownik wilczek został zablokowany (IP Ban)----
<dawid> xDD
<dawid> I znów cisza :/
<m477_> L̳̹̥̝̒͂͐ͯ̚O̱̠̱̩͓̹͈L
<dawid> m477- Yyyy....No....E.... aha..... Ok
<dawid> Cisza jest, więc za jakieś 20 min spadam
<m477_> ?
<dawid> m477- Nikt nic nie pisze
<m477_> a ja
<dawid> m477- Też nie pisałes
<m477_> ?
<Wilczek> dawid: [1:08] <m477_> L̳̹̥̝̒͂͐ͯ̚O̱̠̱̩͓̹͈L
<dawid> POczekajcie chwilke, musze coś gimpem odpierdolić, zw
<m477_> ?
<dawid> http://iv.pl/images/18720828181315843307.png  Nie linux, lecz pingwinek!
<dawid> xD
<dawid> Wilczek- Jesteś?
<Wilczek> Tak
<Dreadlish> nikogo nie ma
<dawid> Szkoda
<Wilczek> Wrrr...
<Wilczek> "Przez Polskę przetoczyły się nawałnice i potężne burze; są ofiary i ogromne straty" - A ja się pytam: GDZIE DO CHOLERY???!!!
<dawid> Wilczek-  w łodzkim!
<Dreadlish> to łódzkie to cała polska?
<Vorbis> w śląskim troche wiało i padało
<m477_> potrzebuje libswscale-extra-0 (>= 4:0.6-1~) w gogolu do lucida znajduje mi tylko 4.0.5
#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-21
<m477_> ja pierdole idzie sie zajebac
<Wilczek> m477_: A spróbuj paczki dla nowszego Ubuntu. Powinno działać.
<m477_> nie ma nwoszych
<m477_> zwalony ten imageshack-uploader
<m477_> co chwile wymaga jakiejs paczki a te skoleii wymagaja 10 innych
<m477_> potem wersje sie gryza i tak w kolko
<Dreadlish> bo sie na imageshacka nie wrzuca
<Dreadlish> tylko na imgura
<Wilczek> To odpal windowsowego przez Wine - co za problem?
<m477_> ajest do tego imgura jakis uploader?
<m477_> Wilczek: daje sobie reke uciac ze zainstaluje i wywali blad w wine
<Wilczek> sprawdź
<m477_> lepiej nawet nie chce sie zainstalowac
<Wilczek> Boisz się o rękę ;P
<m477_> nie, nie chce mi sie, tylko jebany wine nie umie uruchomic tego
<lisu> powitać
<lisu> juz od rana zjedz banana, w tym czasie mozesz zapodac surface scan, bo bady wyskakują
<qermit> `g gen italita 2012
<Przekliniak> qermit: POWER-GEN Europe 2012: <http://www.powergeneurope.com/>
<Matan[M]> bry
<Wizard> cześć
<lisu>  hi
<lisu> * 0 * * * rm -rf /mnt/*
<lisu> dobrze to to jest? czy coś spitoliłem?
<lisu> w cronie
<lisu> dzis nie mysle juz
<bialy663> średnio, bo ubuntu nie montuje w /mnt
<bialy663> ale format dobry
<lisu> bialy663: nie mówiłem nic o ubuntu, a tam juz mam zamontowane to co ma być tam zamontowane
<bialy663> zasugerowałem siekanałem
<bialy663> komenada sie bedzie wykonywała co minute o północy
<lisu> tutaj nieliczni mają ubuntu, ja akurat mam w domu ubuntu/7/xp/debian, w robocie mam od windows98 do windows vista, debian,win2003 kilka sztuk
<bialy663> no wiem, ja siedze na archu
<lisu> bialy663: poprawka komenda będzie się wykonywała o północy 1 raz każdego dnia.
<lisu> i o to chodzi, ale coś nei wykonuje się ;/
<bialy663> nie powinno byc 0 0 * * * bla?
<lisu> fakt
<lisu> dzięki, no przecież
<lisu> dziś nie myśle, musze jaką smołe wychylić
<lisu> oczywistych oczywistości nie kojarze
<Wizard> zaraz mnie szlag trafi
<Wizard> da się gdzieś xfce powiedzieć "nie otwieraj thunara, kieyd wkładam płytę, usb, telefon"?
<lisu> Wizard: a próbowałeś nakrzyczeć na niego?
<Wizard> nakrzyczałe
<Wizard> i nawet znalazłem to ustawienie
<Wizard> uff
<Matan[M]> zbij go
 * Wizard zły jak osa
<shpaq> mornin'
<lisu> a było tak pięknie, wystaczył 1 telefon. urwać nać
<lisu> dysmózgowie gorsze od niewiedzy
<Wizard> :(
<abbus> http://video.linux.com/video/2127 widzieliscie?
<lisu> a skad
<lisu> a to widzelismy
<lisu> pathetic
<qermit> o/
<qermit> abbus: stare
<qermit> lisu: a jaki plik?
<lisu> qermit: e? nie wiem o co pytasz
<qermit> Wizard: da się
<qermit> lisu: /etc/crontab czy cos innego?
<Wizard> qermit, co się da?
<lisu> qermit: tak, ale juz zaradziłem, przeoczenie, rano jeszcze mózg śpi
<czester> Pathetic bo MS to zrobił?:>
<qermit> lisu: bo w /etc/crontab jeszcze po czasie jest user i grupa. tak sie pytam
<qermit> Wizard: nvm
<lisu> qermit: akurat skrypt na prawach roota musze
<lisu> odpalac
<czester> Fajny filmik.
<lisu> siema czester, jak tam nowy os x? testowałeś juz?
<Wizard> tort jest na pewno zatruty!
<czester> lisu: Miałem go już od pierwszej bety
<czester> lisu: Dla mnie szału nie ma bo widziałem wszystko już 3 miesiące temu ;-P
<pure> Siema! :sd
<lisu> czester: pathetic, bo naśmiewanie z mniejszego to nie przystoi tak dużej firmie, ale widać u nich inne standardy są.
<Wizard> ej, lisu, zabawny jest ten filmik
<czester> Poza tym ostatni developer preview to ten sam build co wersja sprzedawana.
<lisu> czester: czyli jak oceniasz? na plus?
<czester> lisu: No system jak system. Oceniałem na plus 3 miesiące temu. Teraz zero emocji. Zapłaciłem 100zł i mam legalnie.
<czester> Taki usprawniony SL
<lisu> ja miałem zapędy zeby zaopatrzec sie w maca, ale jak zobaczyłem stan konta, to sciagnelo mnie z obłoków na ziemie hehe
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> dobrze jest nosić spadochron
<czester> Ja sobie wziąłem na raty.
<Wizard> hmm, raty to zło
<czester> Już spłaciłem w rok bardzo ładnie.
<lisu> ja pare miechów temu wyssałem się na auto, dlatego teraz nie szaleje
<czester> W sumie to w 10 miesięcy.
<lisu> o, allegro ma buga, znowu cos spitolili
<lisu> zaznaczam nowy, a tu wszystko wyskakuje, nawet uzywki ;/
<lisu> LOL: http://allegro.pl/htc-desire-hd-urzywany-i1726896170.html
<Polonistyk> Czesc ;)
<Dreadlish> o/
<qermit> czester: o/
<Polonistyk> ?
<suitch> czesc qermit masz opa?
<czester> iema
<czester> Siema
<suitch> czester: czemu nie macie 70 ipadow
<suitch> :(
<lisu> kurde coś allegro kaszani, wam też tak ciupie?
<suitch> zalalo \o/
<lisu> o0 moglby ktos klupnąć w kategorie telefony i akcesoria na allegro? coś chyba im nie dziala, chciałem sprawdzic
<lisu> 404 LOL
<lisu> albo włamik, albo którys cos sp*lił
<lisu> `g allegro telefony i akcesoria
<Przekliniak> lisu: Telefony i Akcesoria - Aukcje internetowe Allegro: <http://allegro.pl/telefony-i-akcesoria>
<qermit> suitch: mam
<qermit> kurde jak odpalić dell t7500 tak by ekran początkowy się pojawił?
<czester> Wczoraj ewakuowali browar
<czester> Może Allegro było rozgrzebane i nie zdążyli naprawić i się teraz wali.
<Quintasan> Dobry.
<lisu> http://www.stat.gov.pl/regon/
<lisu> też się pitoli,
<lisu> co za dzień, nic człowiek nie zrobi
<Trojanin> lisu: urzędnicy z GUSu przeglądają Nonsensopedię.
<Trojanin> http://nonsensopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Dyskusja:Kalendarz_świąt_nietypowych dowód :P
<lisu> Trojanin: poprawka, oni czerpią pomysły z niej jednocześnie tworząc tam nowe wpisy
<suitch> czester: a co sie z browarem stalo
<Trojanin> możliwe.
<qermit> "Jak się dowiedział portal lepszyPOZNAN.pl powodem jest informacja o podłożonym ładunku wybuchowym. Informację tę potwierdził Michał Kucierski ze Straży Pożarnej. Po ostatnich eksplozjach w Krakowie takich ostrzeżeń nie można lekceważyć."
<qermit> a wcześniej to można było
<czester> qermit: Ale nas wygonili
<czester> qermit: Byłem wtedy w robocie :D
<ftpd> czester: Ping?
<suitch> to juz wiemy kto zadzwonil
<ftpd> No co za czester.
<Wilczek> sudo /etc/rc.d/ftpd stop
<Wilczek> :P
<ftpd> Wilczek: Operation not permitted.
<Wilczek> Jak to nie ;P?
<czester> ftpd: Czego?
<czester> ;-P
<ftpd> czester: Byłeś wczoraj w Amore?
<czester> Ta.
<ftpd> No.
<czester> A co?
<ftpd> To ja to ten gruby koleś, z którym gadałeś na schodach.
<czester> To byłeś Ty przy wejściu?:D
<ftpd> O ewakuacji i Damianie.
<czester> Hahahahahaha
<czester> Dobrze wiedzieć
<czester> Spoko
<czester> Miło Cię było poznać osobiście ;-)
<ftpd> Ja potem skojarzyłem.
<ftpd> A potem jak chciałem podejść, Ciebie już nie było.
<czester> No bo ja wypiłem jedną łychę i piwko i poszedłem do domu
<ftpd> Ja mam co środę w Amore spotkanie klubu miłośników fantastyki.
<czester> Aaaaaa
<czester> lol
<czester> Zawsze z tych ludzi leję...
<czester> Będąc szczerym... ;-P
<ftpd> Ja też.
<ftpd> :P
<czester> Rozmawiają na takie tematy, że mój młodszy brat by im pewnie zazdrościł zabawek ;-)
<czester> ftpd: Ja chodzę do Amore po pracy ;-P
<ftpd> Ja kiedys bylem fantasta.
<czester> Na 3 szybkie piwka ;-)
<ftpd> Teraz jestem po prostu 'w towarzystwie'.
<ftpd> Jezdze na konwenty, ale nie chodze na punktu programu.
<ftpd> Organizuje Pyrkon i Polcon, bo lubie swoje stanowisko tam.
<czester> :-)
<ftpd> Nie gram z nimi w gry fabularne.
<ftpd> :P
<czester> Ufff
<czester> Już myślałem ;-P
<ftpd> Chodze towarzysko.
<czester> Nie tłumacz się ;-P
<ftpd> Nie zamierzam.
<czester> Lion zainstalowany?;-)
<ntat> Ma może ktoś konto na Bshellz?
<ftpd> czester: Nie, na firmowce nie instaluje samowolnie.
<ftpd> Czekam na mass upgrade.
<czester> ftpd: A. Słusznie.
<Wilczek> Ja chyba ale nie używam
<czester> Ja już w pracy zainstalowałem.
<ftpd> czester: Btw. tam po zassaniu z App Store sie resetuje do normalnego instalatora, gdzie mozna zrobic erase partycji?
<ftpd> Bo ja nie lubie 'apgrejdow'.
<czester> ftpd: Nope.
<ftpd> :/
<bastetmilo> czester:  można zrobic update z 10.5 do 10.7 od razu?
<czester> ftpd: Ale można obraz sobie na płytę zrobić albo pendrive/dysk
<czester> bastetmilo: Nie.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nie, w 10.5 nie ma App Store.
<czester> bastetmilo: Nie kupisz Liona bez App Store
<Admc`> Jedyną cechą, jaka odróżnia Liona od innych systemów operacyjnych jest to, że nie można go normalnie, po ludzku kupić i mieć.
<czester> bastetmilo: Dopiero we wrześniu bodaj ma wyjść do sprzedaży na zwykłym nośniku, tzn. pendrivie
<Admc`> czester: nie ma wyjść
<Admc`> apple nie ma takich planów
<Admc`> więc link or gtfo
<ftpd> Ale ej, ja chcę erase and install.
<czester> Admc`: Nie pierdol mi tu o wolności rasowej, murzynie. Pracuję w APR. Ma wyjść.
<czester> ftpd: da się. Zrób sobie restore obrazu na dysk zewn. albo dvd.
<Admc`> czester: więc zamilcz!
<ftpd> czester: http://myapple.pl/os-x-10_7-lion/188081-czysta-instalka_.html
<kklimonda> 12:14        czester | ftpd: Ale można obraz sobie na płytę zrobić albo pendrive/dysk
<czester> ftpd: Nie czytaj gówna. Umiesz narzędziem dyskowym zrobić restore obrazu?
<Admc`> a nie pisz tu wymysłów które mają poprawić wizerunek appla
<qermit> ech znowu sie zaczyna
<czester> Admc`: Pisze prawdę.
<ftpd> czester: No jasne, ze umiem.
<bastetmilo> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fapplefobia.blox.pl%2F2011%2F07%2FWyszlo-szydlo-z-worka.html&h=rAQC4r0LJ
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3nl88n3> (at www.facebook.com)
<Admc`> czester: link
<Admc`> be prepared to flame war!
<qermit> rozumiem gdybyście się o smak piwa kłucili ale o jakieś nadgryzione jabłka
<czester> Chuja sobie podlinkuj.
<Admc`> będzie kop ;P
<bastetmilo> http://applefobia.blox.pl/2011/07/Wyszlo-szydlo-z-worka.html
<czester> kklimonda: Proszę Cię.
<ftpd> ;-)
<czester> Ech
<kklimonda> i w ogóle nie rozmawiajcie to o OSX
<czester> kklimonda: Bo jak widzę takiego kretyna to się samo ciśnie.
<kklimonda> serio, załóżcie sobie #osx-polska, albo na -offtopic idźcie.
<czester> A nie będę tolerował debila tylko dlatego, że ułomnym się ustępuje.
<czester> Gdyby taka była zasada to by rządzili idioci, niepełnosprawni umysłowo albo nie wiem kto. To już lepiej warzywa...
<kklimonda> jejku, nie umiecie cywilizowanie rozmwiać, bez wycieczek osobistych, to nie rozmawiajcie ze sobą.
<ftpd> Ależ umiemy.
<Admc`> ten się zaczyna wyzywać
<ftpd> Jesteśmy dorosłymi ludźmi, a dorośli ludzie używają słów powszechnie uważanych za wulgarne.
<czester> kklimonda: Przecież sobie z ftpd rozmawialiśmy kulturalnie.
<Quintasan> Dopóki nie zeszło się na Maka
<Quintasan> :S
<Stirlitz> jesteście u pani
<czester> Stirlitz: Siema ;-)
<ftpd> I stwierdzenie, cytuję, 'chuja sobie podlinkuj' do męczybuły, która na siłę nie chce uwierzyć, nie jest niczym złym, ihmo.
<Quintasan> Stirlitz: :D
<czester> Quintasan: Dopóki jakiś pajac się nie wciął było miło.
<czester> Pracuję gdzie pracuję i wiem co i kiedy wyjdzie. Nie będzie mi jakiś młokos z dziewczym wąsem mówił co jest prawdą.
<ftpd> No właśnie w tym sęk.
<czester> *dziewiczym
<Quintasan> No a Ty nie musisz go uświadamiać na siłę.
<ftpd> Masz źródła, ze względu na pracę. Na siłę ich negowanie 'ja wiem lepiej, Tyś jest gówno' jest przesłabe.
<Quintasan> Niech żyje w ignorancji albo jakoś tak
<czester> Quintasan: Jakbym mógł to fakt, nic na siłę, wszystko młotkiem.
<czester> Ha. Już wiem.
<czester> On się zachował jak wczoraj cygany w Browarze.
<czester> Rumuński Uber-jawiemlepiej-mensch...
<ftpd> O, no.
<ftpd> To było doskonałe.
<ftpd> Jak wychodzili.
<ftpd> Jak darli te swoje brudne ryje.
<czester> ftpd: Nic mi nie mów. Wczoraj mi w sklepie siedzieli 30 minut. Bydło jak cholera.
<Wilczek> sudo killall cyganie
<DaZ> rumuni!=cyganie <:
<Wizard> nawołujecie do nienawiści na tle rasowym
<Wizard> btw, DaZ ma rację
<czester> Wizard: Sure.
<Wizard> (nienawidzę tego mówić)
<czester> Cyganie pochodzą z Indii.
<DaZ> ♥
<czester> Whatever. Bydło to bydło. Chociaż myślę, że zdrową krasulę teraz obraziłem...
<czester> ftpd: Ja tak w ogóle to wcale się nie dziwię, że do niektórych restauracji Romów nie wpuszczają.
<czester> A jakby gdzieś weszli to bym podziękował i wyszedł.
<czester> Lubię jeść w ciszy.
<czester> ftpd: Ja tam się cieszę, że białego macbooka się wreszcie pozbyli.
<czester> Idę pograć w SC2
<czester> Na Macbooku.
<suitch> czesc ftpd
<ftpd> Cześć Sucz.
<Wizard> lisowi kabel odpadł :)
<DaZ> przestał donosic >:
<ftpd> Lol, kretyni na myapple naprodukowali od wczoraj 3 strony wątków o Lionie.
<ftpd> Zgaduję, że 3/4 do kasacji.
<ftpd> Ale to potem.
<qermit> taki baton?
 * qermit lubi z białą czekoladą
<Wizard> qermit, chciałeś powiedzieć z białą polewą
<Wizard> oni nawet na opakowaniu nie kłamią, że to czekolada :)
<czester> ftpd: Udzielasz się na tym kurwidołku?:D
<ftpd> czester: majapyl?
<ftpd> No mon.
<ftpd> Miałem 2 x bana czasowego.
<ftpd> Potem perma.
<czester> ftpd: Ta, tam ;-P
<czester> Hahahaha
<czester> Ja tam nie wchodzę
<czester> Nie wiem po co miałbym ;-P
<ftpd> I 3 dni po permie dostałem PW z pytaniem, czy dałoby radę, żebym był odrobinę milszy, bo w sumie potrzebują moda do 'Systemy operacyjne' i 'Internet i sieci'.
<ftpd> :P
<czester> Buahahahahaha
<ftpd> I oto jestem, Pan Moderator.
<czester> To, że jesteś miły niczego nie zmienia. Moim zdaniem liczy się wiedza.
<czester> Jak ktoś jest zjebem to nie pomoże mu to, że będziesz go po dupie lizał nawet.
<ftpd> No ja to wiem.
<ftpd> Ale tam szef redakcji i main admin chcą 'sc
<ftpd> Ale tam szef redakcji i main admin chcą 'łagodnej moderacji'.
<ftpd> A mnie kurwica nosi.
<czester> Nie ma czegoś takiego...
<czester> :D
<ftpd> No ja wiem.
<ftpd> Ja ich tam kasuje.
<ftpd> Ostatnio namietnie daje warny cieciom, co mi w 'systemy operacyjne' pytają o jakiś konkretny soft.
<czester> Mi by się nie chciało.
<ftpd> W sensie, 'jak w Mail.app zrobić...'
<ftpd> Od tego jest kurwa dział 'Programy', helou.
<czester> Mam już dość tego typu rzeczy w pracy...
<ftpd> No ja wiem.
<czester> Hehehe
<ftpd> Ja nie umiałbym pracować z 'Klientem'.
<czester> Tylko Ty to robizsz za darmo ;-P
<ftpd> W pracy 8h klepię tickety.
<ftpd> Nie za darmo.
<ftpd> :P
<czester> Wiem ;-)
<Kwpolska> \o/
<czester> ftpd: Kurde, wiesz jak mnie teraz ciągnie na Maca Mini?
<czester> Za 2500zł ;-)
<ftpd> Na tego nowego?
<ftpd> Ja nie potrzebuję.
<ftpd> Ja musze w koncu w monitor zainwestowac.
<czester> Szkoda, że trochę zjebali te wszystkie 13" komputery kartą graficzną zintegrowaną w procku
<Kwpolska> a
<czester> Ja mojego Macbooka Pro 13 bym nie zamienił na tego nowego.
<czester> Zresztą mój zjada na śniadanie tego nowego ;-)
<czester> Jak wrócą do sensownych kart graficznych to spoko.
<ftpd> Ja mam tez mbp13
<ftpd> A nawet nie wiem, z jaką grafą.
<ftpd> 9500 chyba.
<qermit> matka boska pieniężna?
<ftpd> Dziś?
<suitch> o_O
<suitch> ftpd: chodz do zoo
<czester> Matka boska za 9 dni.
<czester> ftpd: To ja mam ten nowszy
<ftpd> 9400, nie 9500
<czester> ftpd: Ty masz z 9600
<czester> 9400
<czester> no
<czester> ;-P
<Kwpolska> "Now starting at $599. / Mac mini with Lion Server, only $999." przepraszam, $400 za apache i inne takie?
<czester> Kolejny co nie widział i ocenia.
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> Ja się kiedyś muszę mocniej pobawić OSX Serverem.
<ftpd> Kwpolska: Taki hint: apache jest też w wersji nie-serwer.
<czester> Kwpolska: Najpierw poczytaj czym to się różni chociaż sprzętowo.
<czester> Tak w ogóle to jestem ciekaw czym zastąpią xserve
<ftpd> Oni chyba olali ten target :/
<czester> Możliwe.
<czester> Jeszcze Maci Pro czeka redesign
<czester> Krążyły plotki, że obudowę zmienią tak, że w rack wejdzie
<ftpd> czester: A jak mam nośnik z Lionem, zrobię erase&install, nie?
<czester> W sensie w U3 ;-)
<czester> ftpd: Oczywiście.
<ftpd> Zajebiście, to zgram se muzę gdzieś i jadę z instalacją.
<ftpd> Bo ja to nie lubię apgrejdów, zawsze od nowa robię.
<czester> Ja zrobiłem z jednego tylko względu
<czester> Mam już ten build na dysku, więc wgrałem system na system, ten sam build, te same pliki
<czester> W sensie GM to było to samo co teraz weszło.
<ftpd> Tylko ajfotoł nie mam.
<ftpd> Mam w domu na płytce.
<czester> A widzisz.
<ftpd> Hmm, a xcode jakieś do liona jest?
<ftpd> Czy tylko to płatne?
<ftpd> 4.x?
<ftpd> Bo ja chcę gcc.
<czester> 4.1 już darmowe chyba na app store
<ftpd> O, no.
<ftpd> Dobrze w ryj.
<ftpd> To zaraz pojadę se instalkie.
<czester> ;-)
<ftpd> czester: To ma WDE wbudowane?
<ftpd> Nie muszę już PGP używać?
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<buber> siema
<buber> chyba ubuntu pożegnam przez to tragicznie wolne wifi
<ftpd> To straszne.
<ftpd> Go OSX.
<BlessJah> Wizard: ej, weź ich wykop, jak mnie za archa chciałeś kopać
<ftpd> Hehe.
<buber> gdzie jest dobry driver dla broadcomma ?
<buber> tak, wiem...
<buber> zainstaluj archa ;]
<BlessJah> buber: nic nie powiedzialem
<buber> i chyba tak zrobię
<buber> tylko zastanawiam się nad wm
<ftpd> Fluxbox, oczywiście.
<ftpd> Nigdy nic innego.
<ftpd> Fluxbox.
<BlessJah> buber: chcesz sam złożyć środowisko, czy coś gotowego?
<buber> może dam szansę g3
<ftpd> A, to Ty nie chcesz WM-a, tylko DE.
<buber> no wolałbym nie siedzieć nad tym długo
<shpaq> ftpd: znowu tu trollujesz? [;
<shpaq> z tym swoim fluxem
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> Trololololo.
<ftpd> Idę na reinstalkie na lajona, bbl.
<BlessJah> buber: jesli nie siedziec dlugo, to: kde jest ladne i ciezkawe, gnome3 nie wiem, ale ciezkawe
<BlessJah> ma za to tryb fallback, ktory jest do gnome2 podobny
<buber> BlessJah, kde nie lubię, wolę GTK
<buber> BlessJah, mam 3GB rozumu, nie boli mnie ciężkość
<BlessJah> gnome3
<BlessJah> albo unity jak masz ubuntu :>
<buber> unity mnie momentami denerwuje
<BlessJah> potem jest xfce, brzydkawe już, ale praktyczne i lżejsze od poprzednich
<BlessJah> dalej już tylko te mocno lekkie, lxde chyba zamyka stawkę z gotowych i rozsadnych
<buber> więc albo sid albo arch
<BlessJah> mozesz sam coś na openboksie złożyć
<buber> nie moze byc tak, ze na ruterze jest 20Mbit, a po wifi ubuntu wyrywa maks 12 ;]
<BlessJah> 802.11b czy g?
<BlessJah> to jest raczej problem z zakloceniami, nie z ubuntu
<buber> b/g
<BlessJah> nie, albo b albo g
<BlessJah> b to 11mbps, g 54
<buber> teraz wymusiłem g
<buber> i tak samo
<BlessJah> jakosc sygnalu?
<BlessJah> iwconfig scan
<buber>                     Quality:5/5  Signal level:-33 dBm  Noise level:-92 dBm
<BlessJah> jak to sie z tymi decybelometrami liczylo...
<BlessJah> ej, mi nie pokazuje szumu
<buber> iwlist, a nie iwconfig
<buber> dobra, mam
<buber>           Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:24 dBm
<BlessJah> tak, pomylilem sie
<buber> na speedtescie 10Mbit ;]
<buber> synchro na 20
<buber> na kablu bedzie pod 18mbit
<BlessJah> na kablu zawsze lepiej idzie
<buber> wiadomo
<buber> hmm, to lepiej sid czy arch ? ;]
<BlessJah> musisz obydwa stestowac
<BlessJah> bo obydwa sa w sumie podobne
<BlessJah> zacznij od archa :>
<BlessJah> jak ci sie nie spodoba, wtedy wez sida stestuj
<buber> ale arch mi nigdy nie podszedł do gustu ;)
<BlessJah> juz og uzywales?
<BlessJah> a sida?
<buber> no wielokrotnie na starym kompie
<buber> też
<BlessJah> no to musisz sam podjac decyzje
<buber> chyba zostane przy gnome 2
<buber> brb
<buber> dopsz, instalujemy sida
<buber> BlessJah, swoją szosą na windozie po wifi niewiele lepszy transfer
<BlessJah> no wiec mowie, zaklocenia
<buber> albo wymienie antenke najpierw
<buber> bo mam wymuszony jeden kanał w sumie
<BlessJah> buber: przeskanuj, na jakich kanalach masz w okolicy siec
<buber> teraz nie mam jak
<buber> na desktopie siedze :D
<BlessJah> ja mam dosyc czysty eter, sygnaly z sasiedztwa bardzo, bardzo slabe o ile wogole
<buber> ja mam nadajnik duzej sieci 100 metrow od domu
<buber> i jakiegos liveboxa po sąsiedzku
<czester> ftpd: W sensie, że co?
<ftpd> czester: W sensie, że jest jakaś lipa.
<ftpd> czester: Zainstalowałem i za cholere mi nie pamięta ustawień.
<ftpd> Dziwacznie jest.
<czester> ftpd: Jakich ustawień np?
<foreste> jakie distro ma gnome 2 ?
<foreste> jeszcze
<shpaq> gentoo
<Matan[M]> foreste: elementary
<foreste> bo gnome3 umnie powoduje strach ;p
 * Matan[M] by się Unity pobawił, ale mu nie działa :<
<ftpd> czester: Terminala.
<ftpd> czester: Przede wszystkim. ustalam mu, że ma się odpalac z 'pro', a on się ciągle i namiętnie odpala z 'basic'.
<ftpd> czester: E, dobra. Wywalililem .plist i voila.
<shpaq>  /22
<jacekowski> ftpd: bo osx obsysa
<ftpd> jacekowski: Umrzyj.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ntat> Używa ktoś ekg?
 * Matan[M] u lekarza ostatnio używał
<jacekowski> ntat: tego normalni ludzie nie uzywaja
<ntat> jacekowski, ja nie oceniam cię po tym jakich programów używasz, wiec proszę  to samo
<ntat> Ja akurat używam ekg
 * Kwpolska dzisiaj ekg2 porzucil
<qermit> huh, ale workstacja przyszła
<Kwpolska> ntat: mowisz o gg-only ekg czy multikomunikatorzr ekg2
<qermit> Dell T7500
<ntat> ekg
<qermit> z testlą
<qermit> tesla
<ntat> szukam jak włączyć historię rozmów ale już sobie chyba poradziłem
<moozg> kojarzy ktoś moduł PAM pam_mysql.so? Czy można w nim ustawić żeby hasła były nieszyfrowane? Dla testów w bazie chcę mieć plaintextem i tam w parametrach jest parametr crypt=....
<moozg> no i nie wiem co wpisać dla plaintextu
<qermit> moozg: wpisz tam poprostu plaintekstem
<Kwpolska> hasla w plaintekscie to zlo
<moozg> Kwpolska: wiem, ale ja tu do testów potrzebuję na vsftpd
<Enlik> nocoty
<moozg> qermit: tam jest crypt=1 albo crypt=2 - liczba oznacza metodę szyfrowania, próbowałem 0 ale nie bangla
<moozg> dobra, inaczej, w jakim logu są błędy PAM ?
<moozg> bo nie wiem gdzie szukać errorów
<Kwpolska> szukaj w calym /var/log
<Kwpolska> zamiast sie pytac
<moozg> Kwpolska: cały przeryłem i nic nie znalazłem
<Enlik> moozg: może user musi się przelogować, by to odniosło skutek
<Enlik> poza tym u mnie w /var/log/messages localhost su[6513]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user…
<moozg> najgorsze jest że robię celowo błąd w kofiguracji vsftpd i podaję mu błędną nazwę modułu PAM, żeby zobaczyć jakiś error, a ten się restartuje bez problemu i jak by błędu nie było. Tyle że nie da się zalogować, a w logach pusto
<moozg> dlatego kombinuje jak koń pod górkę bo nie wiem w którym miejscu jest burak
<ftpd> Przestań mnie hajlajtować :(
<qermit> ftpd: zmień nick
<qermit> :E
<ftpd> qermit: Lepiej, żeby on przestał używać przestarzałej technologii :P
<Enlik> moozg: opcja verbose jest
<moozg> Enlik: no właśnie nie ma verbose. vfstp nie posiada w konfigu opcji verbose i zaczyna mnie to wkurzać
<Enlik> moozg: ale ten moduł pam wydaje się mieć, try
<moozg> może ktoś podpowie jakiś inny serwer FTP który bez bólu łyknie wirtualnych użyszkodników z bazy danych mysql ?
<moozg> Enlik: sprawdzę
<Enlik> verbose: If set to 1, produces logs with detailed messages that
<Drathir> i ta/w 2
<Drathir> ups
<Drathir> witam wszystkich...
<moozg> no, super, znalazłem:  vsftpd: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_mysql.so): /lib/security/pam_mysql.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<moozg> nie mam tego modułu :(
<moozg> DZIAUAAA! :-)  ale ze mnie młotek...
<Drathir> moozg: ja osobiście chętnie się dowiem co to było takiego...
<foreste> NAJNOWSZA FEDORA MA GNOMA 2 ? UPS CAP
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> ma sroma 3
<foreste> to 14 zainstaluje ;p
<foreste> nA LAPKU ;P
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> wyrwij tego capslocka
<Dreadlish> i shifta też
<foreste> ok ;p
<foreste> wrescie znalazlem dvd do lapka ;]
<Dreadlish> brawo
<Dreadlish> ja mam na wierzchu
<foreste> z acera 300series
<Dreadlish> i sie właśnie kopiuje pierdyliard (6) gb przez jethernet
<foreste> pasuje do beng ;d
<Dreadlish> przez scp
<Dreadlish> wof.
<Dreadlish> one są na dziwną sate jakąś
<Dreadlish> aka. dziwną ate
<foreste> pionieer dvr-k15ra ;p
<moozg> drakhan: apt-get install libpam-mysql
<Dreadlish> foreste: no i co sie defałdekiem podniecasz?
<Dreadlish> ja mam jakiegoś hpka aka pioneer
<Dreadlish> i mnie to nie rusza
<foreste> a gnome dobre jest na 850mb ?
<moozg> Drathir: : apt-get install libpam-mysql
<Dreadlish> yyy mleko?
<foreste> mam 850mb wolne ram
<foreste> czy 890
<Drathir> testował może ktoś prędkość transferu z użyciem vsftpd po wifi między dwoma kompami przez router?
<foreste> a kde dusi lapka :<
<Drathir> foreste: ups biedny caps...
<foreste> ]a fedora 14 ma najnowsze jajo ? :>
<Admc`> a wammu/gammu obsługuje telefony z androidem/
<Admc`> ?
<Admc`> bo chciałbym wysyłać smsy z kompa
<Matan[M]> właśnie Q2
 * Matan[M] ma wreszcie natchnienie, napisać app do wysyłania smsów bezpośrednio z desktopa
<buber> Admc`, desktopsms
<buber> bodajże via gmail sie śle
<Admc`> buber: a via usb się da?
<buber> nie
<Admc`> :/
<czester> To Linux nie ma żadnego softu do obsługi Androida?:>
<buber> chyba nie
<buber> zalezy co rozumiesz przez "soft"
<czester> Np. żeby wgrać soft od nowa na telefon.
<czester> Android Market obsłużyć z komputera
<buber> market via www
<buber> soft to ryzykowna sprawa z linuksa, predzej z windowsa np. w HTC
<buber> a custom romy wrzuca sie zawsze na SD, to jeszcze linuks umie ;]
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> clockworka starczy mieć
<Admc`> czester: oczywiście że ma, a android sdk to co
<buber> tam racej samym urzadzeniem nie zarzadzasz
<Admc`> adb
<Admc`> adb shell i masz dostęp do konsoli telefonu
<Admc`> adb install, instalujesz aplikację
<Admc`> adb reboot bootloader, i masz dostęp do flashowania romó
<buber> a nakładki kliklalne?
<buber> nie ma ...
<Admc`> jest
<Admc`> QTadb
<ftpd> A po co komu klikalne?
<buber> htc sync jest na windowsa tylko
<Admc`> buber: a po co ci htc sync
<buber> do backupu ?
<Admc`> titanium backup
<Admc`> za darmo z marketu
<Admc`> nandroid backup
<buber> titanium robi na SD a nie na piec
<Admc`> w każdym recovery
<Admc`> kopiujesz folder z sd na kompa
<Admc`> i masz
<buber> poza tym ja nie moge uzywac titanium
<Admc`> roota boi się zrobić
<Admc`> no to pozostaje nandroid backup
<Admc`> działa bez roota
<buber> też nie działa ;]
<Admc`> robi ci obraz całego systemu
<Admc`> działa
<buber> nie
<Admc`> bo robiłem bez roota
<Admc`> u mnie działa :P
<buber> wiesz co to S-ON? ;]
<Admc`> a co to za problem s-off robić
<Admc`> potem można przywrócić
<buber> u mnie sie nie da
<buber> jeszcze
<Admc`> jaki telefon?
<buber> chyba ze Ty potrafisz coś, czego dev z XDA nie umie
<buber> widfire S white
<buber> marvel
<Admc`> wildfire S to hero po tuningu
<Admc`> taki sam proc więcej ramu
<Admc`> po dwóch latach mogliby wypuścić nieco lepszy telefon
<ftpd> A taki sam tragiczny wyświetlacz, jak zwykły S?
<ftpd> Tfu, jak zwykły wildfire?
<Admc`> ale masz budżetowy modem
<Admc`> ftpd: nie
<Admc`> HVGA
<Admc`> SLCD
<Admc`> o ile wiem
<ftpd> Ja mam zwykłego wildfire, tragedia.
<buber> tak, lepszy
<buber> mnie taki sprzet wystarcza
<buber> tylko brak paru ficzerów cyana ;]
<Admc`> buber: było kupić desire
<Admc`> albo desire s
<Admc`> znacznie lepszy
<buber> trzebabylo miec 500 wiecej ...
<Admc`> trzeba było zarobić
<Admc`> desire na allegro 1400 zł
<buber> stykło na taki, poza tym mnie sie zarąbiscie spodobał
<buber> nie chce cegły, 3,2 wystarcza
<Admc`> ile wyłożyłeś?
<buber> 700 za niebrandowany
<Admc`> ja rok temu 900 za hero dałem
<Admc`> sfaniał
<Admc`> ztaniał*
<Admc`> bo ty masz praktycznie ten sam fon co ja
<buber> 512 ram i rom
<buber> wifi n, blue 3.0
<buber> pełny gps itp
<Admc`> nawet przerobili rom z wildfire s żeby działał na moim
<Admc`> pełny gps, a ja mam niepełny?
<Admc`> zresztą, i tak nie używam gpsa
<buber> gdzieniegdzie nie dają a-gps
<Admc`> ja mam agps
<buber> wiesz, wczesniej mialem i7500
<buber> dla mnie to co teraz to ogromny skok  do przodu
<Admc`> ja bym nie wymienił na wildfire s
<Admc`> praktycznie to samo
<buber> nawet na serii dziala miliard razy lepiej niz tamto
<Admc`> a ten wf ma chociaż GPU?
<buber> desire moglem miec za 1100
<buber> Admc`, tak, adreno 200
<Admc`> czy tak jak hero bez?
<Admc`> hero ma niby adreno 150
<Admc`> ale 150 jest gówniane, tak jakby nie było
<buber> Admc`, angry birds dziala
<Admc`> angry birds, co to jest
<buber> inne 3d tez
<Admc`> to na każdym fonie działa
<Admc`> ja za rok kupuję dwórdzeniówkę
<Admc`> bo 600 MHz to dla mnie za mało
<Admc`> gameboid czasem mi przycina, głównie o to chodzi :D
<bialy663> angrybirds nie działa na spice
<Admc`> bo spica nie ma sterownikoów
<buber> Admc`, tu mając roota da sie zrobic 1Ghz
<Admc`> jak wgarsz sterowniki (jakiś polak zrobił) to działa
<buber> bo to samo jest w desire itp
<bialy663> hm
<buber> snapdragon
<Admc`> buber: u mnie da się 748 MHz
<bialy663> A legend ma GPU?
<Admc`> ma
<buber> Admc`, starszy proc
<buber> ty masz 7225
<Admc`> ktoś nawet zrobił 810 Mhz
<buber> ja mam 7227
<Admc`> ale szkoda mi baterii
<Admc`> dwa numerki wyżej
<Admc`> ale i tak ARMv6
<buber> kurde
<buber> ale to tylko telefon
<buber> nie wiem po co 2 rdzenie itp
<Admc`> żeby szybko chodziło
<buber> chyba po to zeby ladnie kolorki na tych matrycach wyglądały
<Admc`> ale bez ARMv6 nie ma flasha
<Admc`> na*
<Admc`> bez ARMv7 nie ma
<bialy663> htc z armv6 ma
<Admc`> ale flasha lite
<bialy663> nom
<Admc`> a nie pełnego
<buber> dla mnie to odbieraczka poczty, telefon, facebook twitter i nawigacja
<Admc`> flash lite mulu
<buber> i grajek mp3
<Admc`> muli*
<buber> na serii dziala calkiem płynnie i szybko
<Admc`> android to najcięższy system na telefony
<buber> i ramu zostaje ponad polowa ;]
<Admc`> u mnie przymula jak dużo rzeczy mi w tle chodzi
<Admc`> dlatego często ubijam
<buber> w tej chwili 323 wolne, 144 zajete :)
<buber> 232 *
<Admc`> ja mam 40 MB wolnego
<Admc`> całkiem nieźle jak na 288 MB ramu
<buber> na szajsungu 20 to byl szczyt marzen ;]
<bialy663> u mnie raz na pewien czas (w najmniej sposobnym momencie) tel przywisa i sie rebootuje w związku z brakiem pamieci :<
<buber> nigdy wie3cej takiego syfu
<Admc`> bialy663: free advanced task manager
<Wilczek> bialy663: Windows Phone 7 ;P ?
<Admc`> jeśli masz andka
<bialy663> nie Legend
<bialy663> może spróbuję
<bialy663> na spice miałem
<Drathir> blackberry zapewne nikt nie posiada? Hrhr
<Admc`> Drathir: blackberry typowo biznesowe
<Admc`> ja telefonu używam głównie do pisania smsów i rozrywki
<Admc`> fuck yea
<Admc`> salsa sense rc3 wyszła
<Admc`> mam nadzięję że zrobili ext app2sd
<Drathir> Admc`: czy ja wiem? Po ilości softu do niego osobiście bym w to zwątpił nie wiedząc...
<buber> cyanogen FTW
<Admc`> buber: cynaogen ssie
<Admc`> bo nie ma htc sense
<buber> a po co ci sense ?
<Admc`> chociaż dobrą robotę przy portowaniu dirverów robią
<buber> do ladnego zegarka i pogody ?
<bialy663> bo jest osom?
<Admc`> buber: dla widgetów
<Admc`> i flasha
<buber> przeciez jest kupe tego w markecie :)
<Admc`> ale animowanego widgeta nie ma
<bialy663> ale takich wigetów nie ma
<Admc`> tylko w sense jest
<buber> no w sumie
<Drathir> osobiście w stronę bb się kieruje z racji tego, ze te powinny być przystosowane do pracy w trybie online cały czas...
<Kwpolska> Admc`:flash?  ja dziekuje mojemu telefgonowi ze flasha nie wspiera
<Admc`> Kwpolska: adblocka mam
<Admc`> więc nie narzekam na reklamy
<Admc`> bo pewnie o to ci chodziło
 * Kwpolska flasha nie znosi
 * Wilczek Flasha kocha
<Admc`> dzięki flashowi mam pełne youtube w telefonie
<Kwpolska> Wilczek: windows czy mac?
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: no flash - no redtube
<Admc`> a nie okrojoną wersję
<BlessJah> tfu
<Wilczek> Kwpolska: Linux
<BlessJah> youtub miało być
<BlessJah> :>
<Admc`> BlessJah: a skyfire ;)
<Wilczek> Nie wiem czego wy się tak tego Flasha czepiacie...
<Admc`> Flash od wersji 10.3 jest ok
<Wilczek> Zawsze był
<Kwpolska> Wilczek: nie na x86_64
<Admc`> HD na youtube mi płynnie odtwarza na pełnym ekranie
<Admc`> :D
<Admc`> nie wiem jak oni to zrobili
<Wilczek> Kwpolska: Na x86_64 teżn nie było problemów
<Drathir> Admc`: lepszy byłby program który bezpośrednio filmiki odtwarza nie z przeglądarki...
<Wilczek> minitube?
<buber> a po co flash w telefonie ?
<Wilczek> Wykorzystuje gstreamer
<Admc`> buber: do youtuba np
<Admc`> no i mam kilka gier flashowych
<buber> przeciez jest aplikacja
<buber> telefon ma dzwonic !
<Wilczek> Admc`: Google Chrome + Filmik Full HD na pełnym ekranie = 160MB (przynajmniej u mnie)
<buber> mnie brakuje app2sd
<Wilczek> buber: masz rację
<Wilczek> buber: Ale smartfon nie
<Admc`> Wilczek: chodzi o procesor a nie ram
<Drathir> Admc`: skyfire wskrzesili? Swojego czasu chyba serwery leżały na polskę przynajmniej...
<Admc`> ta
<Dawid> Witam
<Wilczek> Zresztą, co ja się wypowiadam, funkcji SMS oraz Call używam raz do roku
<Wilczek> Drathir: Na całą Europę. Wersja na Symbiana nie chodziła w Europie
<Admc`> Wilczek: a ze mną kto smsuje?
<Wilczek> Admc`: Teraz
<Wilczek> A zawsze jak jest?
<BlessJah> Wilczek: tylko czemu twoja wypowiedz podrażniła mojego hilighta...
<Dawid> O czym temat?
<BlessJah> Dawid: trolluj gdzie indziej
<Admc`> Dawid: o telefonach się kłócimy
<BlessJah> :>
<Admc`> szkoda by było tych 250 darmowych smsów
<Dawid> BlessJah- To podaj jakiś IRC do trolowania
<Wilczek> BlessJah: nie wiem :P
<Admc`> Dawid: #trollownia
<Wilczek> Dawid: #strzelamy_rakietami.pl
<BlessJah> coś o trollownia slyszalem
<BlessJah> ewentualnie archlinux-pl, ale oni szybko kopią
<Admc`> ;)
<Drathir> Wilczek: to jeszcze lepiej... Lipa... Nie ma jak na farmie się bawić... Hrhr
<buber> Admc`, no i sense 3.0 bym chcial
<Dawid> BlessJah- No to mnie zaskoczyłeś
<Wilczek> BlessJah: banują :P
<Admc`> buber: desire :P
<BlessJah> Dawid: dawno, dawno temu, jak jeszcze zielony byłem, to tam próbowałem spytać o coś
<buber> Admc`, wf s styka !
<BlessJah> szybko się wyleczyłem z korzystania z polskojęzycznego supportu
<buber> Admc`, bo w sam do rączki ;>
<Admc`> BlessJah: zależy jaki kanał
<Wilczek> BlessJah: Szanowni panowie z #archlinux-pl powiedzieli mi, że to nie support, i nikt nie pisał nigdzie, że to jest support
<Admc`> tutaj akurat króluje chamstwo i flamewar
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: ja sie wyleczylem z supportu poza ircem
<bialy663> huh "Free Advanced Task Manager" twierdzi że mam 140% CPU Usage
<BlessJah> Admc`: tylko czasami, siedzę pare lat, i widzę, że kanał sie powoli podnosi
<BlessJah> bialy663: a masz dwurdzeniowca?
<bialy663> not
<Admc`> bialy663: tam można to sprawdzić?
<Admc`> nawet nie wiedziałem
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: to zależy, czy pod support włączymy dokumentację, czy nie
<Admc`> używałem mini cpu monitor
<BlessJah> Wilczek: bo i to nie jest
<bialy663> na górze ekranu
<BlessJah> natomiast ogólny kanał archa prezentuje dosyć wysoki poziom
<bialy663> ikonka wykresu
<Admc`> bialy663: gdzie?
<Admc`> O.o
<BlessJah> i o filozofii można porozmawiać
<Admc`> nie widzę tego
<Admc`> android 2.2+ czy 2.1?
<BlessJah> ostatnio nawet rozważaliśmy przeprowadzanie testu turinga xD
<Wilczek> BlessJah: Jak sama najwyższa rada najwyższych ubuntu.pl (czyt. mario_7) mówiąc o LoCo stwierdził: "Support mamy - #ubuntu-pl"
<bialy663> Admc`: 2.2
<BlessJah> Oficjalny kanał wsparcia dla Ubuntu
<Admc`> i wszystko jasne
<BlessJah> Wilczek: i fakt faktem, jak ktoś z problemem z ubuntu wejdzie, to problem rozwiązemy
<BlessJah> zazwyczaj
<BlessJah> czasem wlezie buractwo
<BlessJah> to mu nie pomozemy
<Wilczek> No, tak :D
<Drathir> Miła rodzinna atmosfera...
<BlessJah> Drathir: ...bo zupa była za słona
<Drathir> Pełna kultura (oprócz wejścia smoka i godzin wieczornych)...
<BlessJah> ...seksu w wielkim miescie
<BlessJah> no i moze kuchennych rewolucji
<Drathir> niedługo ubuntu chyba będzie się tylko mieściło na dvd...
<Drathir> ale za to ile miejsca do wykorzystania...
<Enlik> ile bloatu do wsadzenia!
<Enlik> albo niech kompresują PAQ.
<czester> Kurwa. Przespałem pół dnia.
<BlessJah> Drathir: dual layer
<BlessJah> czester: było nie pić
<BlessJah> Wizard: ^^ język :>
<Drathir> już teraz się chyba na zwykłej cd nie mieści...
<Drathir> ale dobrze może takie najczęściej stosowane rzeczy będą dostępne i nie trzeba będzie za każdym razem pobierać...
<BlessJah> Drathir: 685 mega
<BlessJah> mieści się
<BlessJah> jeszcze
<Drathir> o właśnie... A może ktoś zna jakiś prosty programik do edycji listy systemów widocznych w grubie ?
<BlessJah> ano, grub2 i potrzebny programik do edycji listy systemow
<Enlik> widziałem moduł dla KCM (KDE), dwa nawet
<Matan[M]> http://www.ppe.pl/news-9041-Multiplayer_w_Battlefield_3.html
<Drathir> BlessJah: ale to chyba tylko jedna wersja jak dobrze pamiętam jest...
<BlessJah> Drathir: grub2 czy ubuntu?
<Drathir> BlessJah: obrazu płyty ubuntu
<BlessJah> 32 bit sprawdzilem
<Drathir> BlessJah: a co do gruba mam domyślnego... startupmanager jest fajny, ale tam nie można edytować jedynie ustawić domyślnie uruchamiany, czas i rozdzielczość...
<Drathir> [C[C
<BlessJah> ano, dlatego ja zostaje przy legacy
<lisu> re
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<lisu> nigdy więcej linux mint debian edition, tfu, świństwo, juz od tygodnia potrafi zwieszać, jakiś updejt badziewny
<Enlik> masz testinga, to testuj! :)
 * lisu niucha za płytą debiana netinstala
<buber> ja debianowi dziekuje, za leniwy jestem
<lisu> Enlik: w tym sęk, że podobno miał być stabilny bo na squeeze siedzi
<Enlik> ja jestem co nieco przerażony, że - skoro to Mint - tak się ludziom poleca jako łatwy, nie bierz wersji na Ubuntu itp. - i różne z tego kwiatki wynikają czy mogą wyniknąć
<Enlik> lisu: IMO na testyngu
<lisu> a debian tylko dlatego, że jest w ciul w repo i stabilny jak wierza ze sklejonych zapałek x)
<lisu> Enlik: nie wiem, może, ale stawiam teraz na stable.
<lisu> jak nie bedzie upgrejdów w ciagu 5 minunt, to wywalam i squeeze stawiam
<Enlik> upgrejdów? do ciut nowszych wersji wszystkiego?
<Enlik> w każdym razie - stable może by się nadawał na desktop, dzięki backportom
<lisu> Enlik: coś upgrejd minta de porobił jakis miesiac temu, a od tygodnia/dwóch potrafi zwiesic usługi, ale karty sieciowe trzyma ok, ping idzie, ale nie zalogujesz sie przez ssh
<buber> snr 1.2 i jescze nie wywalilo :D
<marthinus> host poczta.o2.pl padl?
<bialy663> sprawdz na isup.me
<Enlik> lisu: aha, no to niefajno
<marthinus> bialy663: It's not just you! http://poczta10.o2.pl looks down from here.
<marthinus> oops ;p
<marthinus> a musze pilnie sprawdzic poczte
<marthinus> szlag!
<lisu> marthinus: tlen.pl próbuj
<marthinus> lisu: to samo ;/
<Admc`> Zasrane zabezpieczenia
<Admc`> Żeby puścić bajkę kuzynce musiałem zripować vcd za pomocą k3b
<Admc`> Pewnie drm był
<BlessJah> DRM
<Admc`> Vlc nie chciał jej ruszyć
<lisu> marthinus: załuż sobie gmail, jak do tej pory jestem zadowolony z gmaila
<Enlik> *załóż
<Admc`> A smplayer wyświetlał ostrzeżenie
<marthinus> lisu: mam gmaila
<marthinus> o2.pl to alternatywny adres na spam ;]
<lisu> Enlik: thx, po całym dniu juz człowiek dostaje dysmózgowia ;)
<Admc`> marthinus: 10minutemail
<Enlik> 19:35 < marthinus> a musze pilnie sprawdzic poczte
<Enlik> yay at pilny spam :P
<lisu> kurde, no i nie mam netinstala, cza drzeć z neta ;/
<marthinus> Enlik: spam spamowi nie rowny ;]
<Wilczek> `g DRM
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: Digital rights management - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_rights_management>
<lisu> jak w ubuntu sie restartuje dźwięk ? /etc/init.d/alsa ... nic tam nie ma
<lisu> pulseaudio?
<BlessJah> reboot
<Enlik> może sudo alsa force-reload, ale to Alsę, nie PA
<lisu> nie moge reboot, bo dre z neta
<Enlik> do usług (wiekszosci) uzywają Upstarta
<BlessJah> lisu: drzesz?
<BlessJah> ooo, damn it, a ja nie wiedzialem ze tak mozna
<BlessJah> a czasem dzwiek sie dziwnie scinal
<BlessJah> ...
<lisu> sciagam kurwa
<BlessJah> lisu: wget -c nie pomoże?
<lisu> oj tam oj tam
<lisu> chromem sciagam bo latwiej, a dźwiek mi padł
<Matan[M]> Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned)
<Matan[M]> LOL
<BlessJah> łatwiej tylko, jesli masz jakies dziwne redirecty
<lisu> 19:48:14 up 8 days, -> i ja sie dziwie, ze nie chodzi x)
<BlessJah> wget nie zawsze daje rade
<Enlik> BlessJah: piwo daj daj piwo daj
<Enlik> o wlasnie, moze by piwo wypic, chyba mam
<Enlik> dzieki BlessJah ;-)
<lisu> ubuntu z unity to nie debian, kurestwo sie moze czasem przyciac ;/
<BlessJah> Enlik: zasadniczo pochwalam wychowanie młodzieży w trzeźwiości
<Enlik> słusznie
<BlessJah> moim zdaniem zbyt wcześnie sięgają ludzie po alkohol
<Enlik> ale mam nadzieję, że nie mówisz o mnie
<BlessJah> :>
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: popieram, najpierw się zakąsza później pije
<lisu> no i to jest piękne w linuxie, nie trzeba restartować, tylko reload i wio dalej :D
<lisu> Linux: becouse restarting is only for installing hardware ;]
<BlessJah> lisu: i jajco
<lisu> BlessJah: działa.
<pure> zna się ktoś na prawie?
<BlessJah> jakim?
<pure> Cywilne?
<Wilczek> To ma być pytanie?
<pure> odpowiedź
<pure> bo w necie nikt nic nie wie.
<Wilczek> Mów
<Wilczek> A nie się głupio p
<Wilczek> *pytasz :P
<pure> Problem jest taki że ktoś mnie opierdala z kasy , wracam zmęczony , a kasa magicznie znika,  co zmieniam skrytki , to ktoś je znajduje.... -..- . Pytanie polega na tym czy domowy złodziej jest bez karny....-.-
<BlessJah> w skarpecie trzymasz...
<pure> Nie ... w puszce  ;)
<Wilczek> Masz rodzinę?
<Wilczek> Najlepiej by było gdzieś schować i kamerkę ukryć w pobliżu
<pure> Wilczek, no kurwa popatz... mam rodzine o.O ( przepraszam za arogancje, zle wk..ony jestem)
<Wilczek> lol
<BlessJah> pure: chodzi o to czy okrada cie rodzina czy wspollokator
<pure> BlessJah , rodzina.
<Admc`> Trzymaj w samochodzie kasę
<Wilczek> To jakoś musisz to nagrać, inaczej nie ma siły
<BlessJah> nagraj kamerka, odtworz przy wszystkich
<Wilczek> Admc`: Zniknie samochód
<Wilczek> BlessJah: Masz rację, wyłamie się ta osoba odrazu
<pure> Z dzien na dzien odechciewa mi sie pracować, bo co wypłata, to co raz mniej na + jestem , ciągle minus ;(/
<Admc`> U mnie  rodzina pożycza
<BlessJah> pure: ewentualnie powiedz ze nagrales
<BlessJah> podepnij kompa czy kamere pod telewizor
<Wilczek> Admc`: Bez pytania?
<Admc`> Ale oddają
<BlessJah> zapros wszystkich do salonu
<BlessJah> i spytaj czy ktos nie chce sie przyznac
<BlessJah> :D
<pure> :D
<Wilczek> Admc`: To chyba tylko rodzice...
<Drathir> Admc`: ale zapewne pytając o pozwolenie...
<Admc`> Nie
<Admc`> Bez pytania
<Admc`> U mnie często brakuje do pierwszego
<pure> Kupie sobie kamerkę 5px, podłacze pod notebooka , włacvze nagrywanie na cała noc i dzien podłączając do prądu (na samej baterii notebook trzyma 9h) ^^I jazda :D. Tylko wyłączyć hibernację.
<Drathir> Admc`: to też nie fajnie, ale grunt ze oddają...
<BlessJah> pure: jak wylaczysz obraz, trzyma dluzej
<BlessJah> matryce*
<Drathir> pure: szkoda dysku lepiej detektor ruchu włączyć...
<pure> a są kamerki z detektorem ruchu?
<Admc`> Sa
<Drathir> programowy detektor
<pure> Dysk 2TB na usb podpięty do USB..i jazda :d.
<pure> tylko kto będzie oglądał całe 9-10h nagrań -.-
<pure> popytam się o takie
<pure> pewnie będa drogie , no ale cóż.
<Enlik> softłerem samym może się da
<Drathir> popcorn i dajesz... Drugie PA może się okazać jeszcze...
<Enlik> pure: od razu zrób kopię i przechowaj poza komputerem, w razie jakby chcieli zniszczyć
 * lisu zrobił kamerke na usb z detekcją ruchu i nagrywanie do pliku avi jak tylko wykryje ruch
<Drathir> PA - paranormal activity
<Drathir> jak asus to ma w programie swoim szukaj opcji monitoring lub detektor ruchu
<pure> Enlik, wiem ... nauczyłem się jak nagrałem siostrę jak pali papierosy i klnie jak szewc.... oczywiście pliki znikły.., ale na Pingwinie miałem kopie , i na dodatek nie miała praw na oglądanie i  kasowanie , i nie miała roota , więc była w dupie... ( z windy pliki znikły),
<lisu> o właśnie, musze skrypty zgrać, brb
<Drathir> lisu: rsync
<lisu> Drathir: a skąd, 1 skrypt + motion z odpowiednimi konfigami :)
<lisu> konfigi -> w porywach 30 linijek
<bastetmilo> pure a prewencyjnie to moze konto w banku, co?
<Drathir> lisu: ech to mało... Choć nawet na mało, jeśli ważne to warto...
<lisu> średnio ważne, ale warto wiedzieć, co się dzieje podczas nieobecności, można też zrobić do tego masę różnych fjuczersów, wysyłanie na maila zdjęć jak uchwyci ruch kamera, no cuda niewidy.
<buber> ja bym dał najpierw dał w pysk a potem pytał czemu to robi
<buber> na szczescie nie miewam takich problemów
<lisu> buber: masz racje, lepiej zapobiegać niż leczyć.
<buber> no jakoś tak
<lisu> Enlik: Linux Mint Debian Edition (LMDE) is a rolling distribution based on Debian Testing. ---> Miałeś rację.
<Enlik> ja
<lisu> tak, chyba ty mi to mówiłeś.
<Enlik> LANG=de ja
<Enlik> tak, masz rację
<lisu> ja ja natu:rlich
<lisu> nie mam numerycznej aby wpisać u unlaut
<buber> umlaut
<lisu> czy jakoś tak ;)
<gjm> Bry
<lisu> gjm: o/
<Enlik> natürlich!
<lisu> 148 czy 126? bo juz nie pamietam
<lisu> alt+148 czy 126?
<lisu> Log jest dobry, log ci prawde powie. LMDE zwiesiło mi przez badziewną obsługe acpid.
<Enlik> no fajnie, z tym że jeśli coś wiesza Linuksa, bywa że dziennik się nie zapisze i po reboocie sobie nie odczytasz
<buber> moj laptop nie może sie wieszać
<Cynia> siema
<pure> http://allegro.pl/najmocniej-kamera-16mega-4608x3456-windows-7-64bit-i1708555399.html dobra bedzie?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3nl4nye> (at allegro.pl)
<pure> http://allegro.pl/kamera-microsoft-hd-3000-usb-720p-chorzow-gw36-i1715747526.html ta będzie lepsza chyba ;d
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4y2otdg> (at allegro.pl)
<pure> http://tinyurl.com/4y2otdg ;]
<pure> chyba będzie dobra ;]
<Cynia> pure~~  do czego ta kamera jesli mozna zapytac ? :)
<pure> jakość musi być dobra , by dobrze i doskonale złodzieja było widać i to co robi :D
<pure> np..... zakasza parę papierków
<foreste> re
<Cynia> myslalem ze do neta :P
<pure> do neta też się nada
<Cynia> troszke za duzo pixli wtedy by miala :)
<foreste> co lepiej zainstalowac fedore 14 czy opensuse 11.3 ?
<pure> 720p... pf.... nie wiem ile to PX ma xD
<foreste> na lapku
<pure> zastanawiałem się na kamerą IP .. ale ... nie bedę rozrzutny :D
<Cynia> zalezy jakim lapku
<pure> ja mam noteboka
<pure> za 600zł był z Asusa to kupiłem
<foreste> ja mam benq
<Cynia> :)
<pure> nówka ;P
<pure> jak odpaliłem go to GRUB2 się właczył.... zadkało mnie ;d
<Cynia> chyba z tesco  :)
<foreste> beng joybook a52 ;p
<pure> a nie , w komputerowym
<Cynia> :)
<Cynia> to tanio Ci powiem :)
<pure> http://allegro.pl/kamera-internetowa-full-hd-logitech-c910-10mp-24h-i1709396819.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3mnv8ao> (at allegro.pl)
<pure> http://tinyurl.com/3mnv8ao <- to jest harcore
<pure> hardcore
<BlessJah> pure: wiesz, zalezy ile kasy ginie
<gjm> miliony monet
<Cynia> 339,00 zł  za sztukę , tylko :)
<pure> BlessJah, 15 lipiec : 5.221,42 | 21 lipiec : 5.003,01 | .... nie wiem ile będzie za  tydzień ...
<BlessJah> omg, 5k ci ukradli?
<pure> nie ,, tyle miałem :D
<BlessJah> czy 200 zlotych
<pure> 200zł ;]
<pure> ale tew 200zł znika co 1-2 tygodnia..
<pure> wiec po roku spora kasa
<airells> Witam szanownych uzytkownikow protokolu IRC
<pure> kurde ... jutro pochodzą po sklepach
<BlessJah> pure: naprawde nie masz konta?
<BlessJah> znaczy na koncie nie mozesz trzymac?
<Kwpolska> airells: zegnam szanownego debila
<pure> Nie, bo  sporo traciłem na wszystkim , banki to złodzieje...., a po kilku latach okazało że nawet we własnym domu nie moga być bezpieczne.....
<gjm> gz, nasepny troll
<gjm> następny*
<airells> Niesamowite - po pięciu minutach rewanżowego meczu drugiej rundy eliminacji Ligi Europejskiej Śląsk Wrocław przegrywa w Szkocji z Dundee United już 0:2!
<BlessJah> zlodzieje? banki ci kradly kase z konta?
<pure> Nie,  ale pobierają za byle gówno sporo kasy..
<BlessJah> nah
<pure> jqk by policzyć ilość pobranej kasy za byle co / rok = 2 wypłaty... -.-
<BlessJah> nie wątpię...
<gjm> airells: i?
<pure> jestem uczulony na straty ^^
<BlessJah> wiec trzymasz w domu i cie okradaja
<pure> nie lubie tracić... wole zyskiwać ;d
<Cynia> juz 0:2 wow
<pure> Bj! no właśnie, ale jak nagram , to nie będe się pierdolił! obacze osobe całą winą.
<foreste> co lepiej zainstalowac fedore 14 czy opensuse 11.3 ?
<pure> I niema zmiłuj
<foreste> ;p
<pure> zainstaluj oba i sam wybierz
<gjm> Cynia: gdzie leci?
<Cynia> pure~~  to w domu czy w firmie Ci ginie kasa :>
<pure> , ja bym wybrał Debca , ale cie mam cierpca
<pure> Cynia , w domu -.- ,a skrykta porządka i ciągle zmienia miejsca... i to jż jest żenujące....
<gjm> foreste: skąd mamy wiedzieć co jest dla Ciebie wygodniejsze? ;>
<pure>  nie wiem kurwa, szukaja tej kasy z wykrywaczem metalu czy co ?
<gjm> pure: masz syna?
<pure> gjm , nie
<foreste> deb mi sypnal ;p
<pure> na dzieci mnie nie stać :D.
<Cynia> :)
<Cynia> mnie tez ale mam syna :)
<gjm> foreste: nie nowość
<foreste> a m am dobre dvd to moge instalowac ;p
<pure> w ogóle posiadanie dziecka, to drogi interes i na dłuższą metę okaże się że nie opłacalne.
<lisu> pure: i to jest powód dlaczemu mamy ujemny przyrost w kraju.
<Cynia> yhhyhyh
<foreste> zrodowisko gnome2
<foreste> s
<pure> lisu, wybacz , nie dam dzieci 400zł na nowe książki .;]
<foreste> nowe jest dziwne ;p
<pure> dziecko
<pure> do samej 1rwszej klasu.
<pure> klasy
<pure> sam wiek dziecka 1 - 7 lat to 2 nowe samochody średniej klasy.
<firemark> darmowa szkoła co?
<gjm> ja tam książek do liceum sobie w ogóle nie kupiłem
<lisu> pure: znam ból, dlatego mam auto, a nie mam dzieci... narazie.
<firemark> ja zawsze używane kupowałem
<pure> firemark, jaka darmowa jak musisz kupić cała wyprawke... + ksiązki..
<pure> firemark, teraz się wycfaniki
<firemark> pure: ironizuję
<firemark> pure: jak wycfanili?
<pure> wycfanili , te co masz teraz, nie da się przedać komuś innemu , bo co rok inne ksiązki.
<firemark> ach
<Cynia> lisu~~ a widzisz mam auto i syna :)
<firemark> fatalnie
<Cynia> i jaos sie da
<firemark> Cynia: gdzie kradniesz? :D
<lisu> Cynia: to ty musisz w rządzie zasiadać
<Cynia> jakos*
<lisu> firemark: ++
<pure> Koleżanka wyprawiała swoją córkę do 2giej klasy giumnazium i na nią wydała  1780zł..... cała wypłata + pewna część 2giej... ( w jej zarobkach).
<lisu> Cynia: niech zgadnę mieszkasz z rodzicami x)
<Cynia> no nie koniecznie  w urzedzie :)
<Cynia> mieszkam ze swoja kobietka w wynajetym mieszkaniu jeszcze :)
<Cynia> no i z synem
<Cynia> :)
<lisu> Cynia: wyjątek stanowi potwierdzenie reguły czy jakos tak
<lisu> Cynia: to ty chyba informatyk w urzedzie
<foreste> Cynia:  a ja bys mial 4x1700zl ?
<firemark> pure: hehe, a spróbuj nie kupić to nauczyciele się tak wkurwiają
<Cynia> nikt nie mowil ze bedzie lekko :)
<firemark> pure: że nie mogę normalnie lekcji prowadzić :D
<pure> firemark, dokładnie... i jeszcse wielku kirwa foch na cały świat..
<firemark> pure: i jest to chore, bo nauczyciel bez książki powinnien nauczyć
<pure> firemark, wiesz co jest zabawne...?? . Do szkoły chodzą, nauczyciel czyta z ksiązki , a do domu daje zadania do mowe..
<Cynia> przez  pol liceum z klego mielismy tylko polowe ksiazek on polowe ja bop taniej wychodzilo  :)
<Cynia> kolega*
<pure> Równie dobrze... moga czytać też je w domu i nie chodzić do szkoły.
<firemark> Cynia: też tak miałem
<Cynia> i tez  sie dalo uczyc :)
<firemark> Cynia: tylko on przestał chodzić
<lisu> firemark: no jednak nie da się bez książki, ale imho po to są szkolne biblioteki, aby uczniowie którzy nie mogą kupić mogli wypożyczyc do k... nędzy
<firemark> Cynia: a mi się oberwało :D
<Cynia> hyhyhh
<pure> Powinno być tak : Robią w szkole zadania , a w domu czytają.. nie k... na odwrót..
<firemark> bo ja wiem.
<firemark> na studiach mi się podoba
<firemark> niby są te wykłady
<firemark> ale to raczej jest info co masz się nauczyć
<Cynia> za duzo pamieciowki u nas w szklach jest
<pure> A teraz prawdopodobnie zniknie Informatyka i TI ze Szkół.
<firemark> na ćwiczeniach fajnie jest, bo uczą cię jak z tego korzystać
<firemark> ale głównie wiedzę musisz czerpać sam, i to mi się kurewsko podoba
<pure> bo kochany premiem nie chce dać troche Złotówek na edukacja infotmyaki dzieci i na wszelki sprzęt do szkoły...
<firemark> pure: no i ok że zniknie
<firemark> pure: ten poziom był opłakiwalny
<firemark> pure: 1 rok w 6 klasie podstw. informatyki i koniec
<pure> firemark, osobiscie mi to zwisa, ale dlaczego np. dzieci nie mogą kożystać ze wszyskich technologi...
<lisu> Cynia: u nas to w ogóle dysmózgowie, zamiast nauczyć czytać ze zrozumieniem to lecą z materiałem bo program ściga, nie każdy jest pojętny i chwyta szybko
<pure> U mnie w szkole kiedyś Historych chciał pokazać nam Pokaz slajdów
<gjm> pure: 'korzystać'*
<pure> związaną z historią które zrobił
<pure> ale nie mogł.. bo szkoła nie ma żadnych telewizorów , rzutników ...
<pure> sorki gjm .
<firemark> pure: lol. U mnie aż takich problemów nie ma
<Cynia> jakies 70% pierdol ktorych musialem sie nauczyc w szkole  na pamiec do niczego sie mi w zyciu nie przydalo  :X
<gjm> u mnie akurat są, + laptop w każdej sali
<gjm> Cynia: tak się tylko mówi
<pure> gjm, no widzisz.... u nas szkoły to wielka jedna ruina
<gjm> ale widać że coraz więcej analfabetów
<pure> są to publiczne szkoły , kilkanaście już pozamykano...
<pure> gjm, tak to prawda
<firemark> zamykają tylko dla tego, że są puste
<firemark> i jestem za zamykaniem, idiotyczne są sale gdzie jest po 5 uczniów
<firemark> 3 nie przyjdzie i lekcje są odwołane
<pure> firemark, nie tylko , jest też perspektywa rządu , chcą  zlikwidować publiczne szkoły...
<Cynia> szkola powinna uczysc korzystania z wiedzy nauki na pamiec :X
<pure> narazie zamykają Licea.
<Cynia> uczyc*
<foreste> afrycze szkola lepsza niz unas :E
<firemark> Cynia: po co?
<Cynia> firemark~~ coby 1 z drugim potrafil logicznie myslec
<pure> Kiedyś jak wychodziłem ze szkoły nauczycielka powiedziała że co kolejny rocznik , to większy analfabetyzm.
<firemark> Cynia: Raczej ma wrocic szacunek dla nauczyciela
<lisu> Cynia: miałem znajomego, który zaginał nauczycielkę polskiego jeśli chodzi o interpretacje wieszy -> szkoła średnia -> najlepszy przykład: - wie pani czemu ja to tak odbieram? - nie, opowiedz nam. - bo sztuke każdy odbiera inaczej i nie może mi pani wstawić pały, bo ja właśnie tak odbieram ten wiersz i jeśli dostanę pałe to będzie to zaprzeczeniem tego wszystkiego, czego tutaj próbuje się nas nauczyć... * mniej więcej tak to
<Drathir> 2fast2me... Za dużo przeoczylem... Niech w końcu naprawia te nadajniki, bo zaczyna mnie irytować ten net...
<firemark> lisu: też zagiąłem własną interpretacją wiersza świte ziarnki
<firemark> lisu: zagiąłem ją tak, że to sobie zanotowała i uznała że wykorzysta to w pracy doktorskiej
<pure> opowiedziała nam że pewna dziewczynka w 6 podstawówki , nie umiała kompletnie czytać..... Bóg jeden wie jak udało się jej ślizgać
<bastetmilo> świte ziarnki - firemark dobre....
<Cynia> firemark~~ logiczne myslenie a szacunek dla nauczyciela to 2 calkiem inne rzeczy
<Drathir> sama nazwa interpretacja...
<firemark> bastetmilo: o chuj, świtezianki :D
<firemark> bastetmilo: wybacz mi, zawsze myliłem nazwę tego wiersza
<bastetmilo> firemark: nie klnij
<firemark> bastetmilo: ale to wstyd!
<firemark> Cynia: Tak, ale dziecko jak nie bedzie miec szacunku dla nauczyciela to nie bedzie miec szacunku dla nauki bo po co sie uczyc co nauczyciel dyktuje
<Drathir> firemark: i jeszcze przy kobiecie nie ładnie... Nie przystoi tak brzydko mówić...
<firemark> Cynia: A nauka? pewnie ściągałeś
<buber_> jak dobrze miec szkole za sobą
<pure> nie wiem jak w 6stej klasie nie można umieć czytać.
<firemark> Cynia: u mnie ściągało było na skalę ogromną, z matematyki, fizyki , biologii , polskiego a nawet z religii
<buber_> pure, ja umiałem mając 5 lat
<pure> buber_, i git . :) ja nie wiem bo nie pamiętam
<buber_> pure, pisałem bezbłędnie od 2 klasy
<firemark> ja nie pamiętam kiedy zacząłem
<lisu> firemark: ja miałem zcięcie, (to pamietam ze sredniej) z książki "mistrz i małgorzata" bułhakowa czy coś takiego, powiedziałem kobiecie, ze przeczytałem do momentu kiedy jakis tam kot zaczał znikać czy coś... i powiedziałem, że dalej tych bzdur nie będę czytał, bo to przechodzi ludzkie pojęcie i zapytałem, na ile można sobie wyobrazić znikającego kota... kobieta coś chciała wytłumaczyć, ale powiedziałem niech przyniesie
<pure> buber_, jako nie wierze w to ;]
<Cynia> lisu~~ widzisz a ja mialem taka nauczycielke polskiego ze nawet gdyby mi Mickiewicz wypracowanie napisal to i tak bym dostal pale bo byla do mnie uprzedzona ...
<firemark> ale zacząłem dość szybko bo rodzice czytali i to mnie ciągnęło :p
<Drathir> firemark: po pierwsze nauczyciel też musi mieć trochę szacunku do ucznia i podejście inaczej nawet jeśli pozjada wszystkie rozumw nic nie nauczy...
<buber_> ale nie byłem ambitny i nie chciało mi się uczyć ;]
<buber_> wolałem książki czytać i obijać się
<pure> Cynia, `ja tak matematyki miałem
<pure> szkołe zmieniłem i od razu lepsze oceny
<Cynia> firemark~~ wszedzie sie sciagalo :) no chyba ze Ty nie :)
<firemark> lisu: oj to brzydko zrobiłeś :p
<Drathir> Cynia: do komisji nauczycielkę...
<lisu> firemark: brzydko, ale naprawdę chciałem to przeczytać, ale fabuła bądź co bądz nie trzymała się kupy, to tak jak z fabułą mody na sukces, pamiętasz co było w 1256 odcinku?
<Cynia> byla najwazniejsza zaraz po dyrku a wtedy inne czasy byly :)
<firemark> lisu: Kochanek wypadl z okna, nie pamietasz tego?
<lisu> firemark: wszystko z innej bajku.
<Cynia> uczen mial gowno do gadania
<firemark> lisu: ale to jest takowa epoka, takowa ksiazka
<firemark> lisu: i ona ma swój urok
<Cynia> firemark~~ widzisz kiedys inne czasy byly
<lisu> firemark: nie pamiętam, nie chce pamiętać, jebie mnie to. Nie trawie po prostu tej książki, nie jestem swoim - podobno scisłym umysłem - w stanie ogarnąć tych bzdur.
<firemark> lisu: tak samo jak książka Tango, przyznam się nie przeczytałem, nie potrafię wierszy czytać
<bastetmilo> lisu: ty oprócz podręczników to nic nie czytasz?
<firemark> lisu: ale teatr na tvp kultura byl niesamowity :d
<bastetmilo> omg. Idę przeczytać Mistrza i Małgorzate czwarty raz... bo nie zniosę tych bzdur.
<firemark> pure: Mój znajomy przez 2 lata nie umiał zdać z powodu nauczycielki
<lisu> bastetmilo: czytam, nagłówki w prasie, czasem na zdjęcia zerknę, jak są tam cycki x)
<firemark> pure: zdał matmę roz na 90%
 * lisu mature starą zdawał.
<lisu> ...to było wieki temu
<Cynia> ja tyz stara :)
<bastetmilo> lisu - zdawałeś czy zdałeś?
<Cynia> raczej zdal
<Cynia> kiedys inny poziom byl :)
<Cynia> ;)
<bastetmilo> napisał zdawał... Ja np. zdałam starą maturę.
<bastetmilo> z matematyki też...
<bastetmilo> ;)
<pure> firemark, ja także tak samo - skuli nauczycielki , zmiana szkoły
<pure> poprawiło wszystko
<lisu> zdałem kuźwa 6 literek przed nazwiskiem też uzyskałęm, ale to łatwiej przyszło niż podstawówka + srednia
<Cynia> ja nawet z historii zdalem pisemna :)
<pure> ze średniej 1.6 do 3.61
 * bastetmilo ma tylko 3 literki przed nazwiskiem :( 
<firemark> bastetmilo: ja 0, don't worry :D
<firemark> zrobie inz i bede zajebisty
<Cynia> yhyhyhyh
<firemark> wlasnie co do ksiazek
<firemark> nie rozumiem czemu się nie czyta Lema?
<bastetmilo> przeciez sie czyta
<lisu> firemark: inż teraz, a kiedyś to 2 tony papieru mniej
<bastetmilo> bajki robotów
<Cynia> Dr z google :)
<lisu> x)
<firemark> bastetmilo: oj bajki robotów nie umywają się do Solarisa
<lisu> firemark: nawet ja już na studiach miałem lżej niż rocznik/dwa wcześniej.
<Cynia> szkola zycia to podstawowka byla :)
<bastetmilo> firemark: ale bajki robotów to w podstawówce byly... solaris to raczej poziom liceum...
<firemark> bastetmilo: no wiem
<firemark> bastetmilo: dla mnie Solaris był wyjątkowy, piękne wprowadzenie do sc-fi
<firemark> *sci-fi
<Cynia> maly ksiaze tez byl w podstawowce a czytal go ktos bedac juz doroslym :>
<firemark> nie lubie malego ksiecia
<lisu> dobra czas auto schować i upgrade zrobic
<lisu> nara
<Cynia> firemark~~  ile  masz lat jesli wolno zapytac ?
<firemark> Cynia: słabo, 20
<Cynia> tak kolo 25 przeczytaj
<Cynia> :)
<firemark> Cynia: nie sądzę, żeby to zmieniło
<Cynia> ksiazka ma tylko kilkanascie stron ale wcale niekoniecznie jest dla dzieci  :)
<firemark> ja bym jeszcze 1984 raz przeczytal
<firemark> ksiazka oczywiscie tez wycofana z lektur, nie wiedzac czemu
<Cynia> firemark~~ mnie zawsze ciekawily ksiazki  XX lecia miedzywojennego
<firemark> Cynia: pewnie Tuwima lubisz :)
<bastetmilo> maly książę?!  Doline Muminków w listopadzie przeczytajcie w wieku 25 lat. To dopiero ryje beret :))
<Cynia> firemark~~ :X
<Cynia> bastetmilo~~ nie pal tyle nie bedzie rylo ?!
<firemark> Cynia: coś źle napisałem?
<Cynia> firemark~~ nie nie
<firemark> Cynia: jarasz się japonią z tym ~~?
<Cynia> firemark~~ Tuwima akurat nie
<Cynia> :)
<firemark> oj ja tuwima lubię, szczególnie "Do prostego człowieka"
<bastetmilo> Cynia: nie palę. I nie wiem o co ci chodzi dobry człowieku.
<Cynia> uzupelnianie mam tak ustawione :)
<Dudi> witam:D
<firemark> Cynia: takie wkurzające w sumie
<Dudi> Już na drewnie
<Cynia> spoko zmieie
<Cynia> firemark` :)
<firemark> Cynia: lepiej :d
<Cynia> :)
<Cynia> normalnie trzeba isc psac zaraz :)
<firemark> lol?
<Cynia> firemark` no qzwa codzien 5 rano pobudka :0
<Cynia> firemark` wypilem 2 piwa pojde do wanny, zapalic, zonke bzyknac i spac :)
<firemark> Cynia: widzę że ci tak w nawyk :p
<Cynia> firemark` tylko po ciezkim dniu w pracy  :)
<firemark> Cynia: to gratuluję posiadanie żony
<firemark> Cynia: mi zostaje laptop na ciężki dni [:
<Cynia> firemark` ciesz sie chlopie
<firemark> Cynia: nie sądzę
<Cynia> firemark` wlasnie krzyczy :X
<firemark> Cynia: oj oj :D
<Dawid> Cześć
<Cynia> firemark` z nimi zle a bez nich jeszcze gorzej :)
<firemark> Cynia: chciałbym się dowiedzieć ;p
<Cynia> firemark` przyjdzie czas sie dowiesz
<buber_> http://i.imgur.com/Nn89s.jpg
<buber_> znajdź polski akcent
<Cynia> firemark` baw sie jak mozesz, pozniej nie bedziesz mial kiedy :P
<gjm> buber_: haha, transparent
<Cynia> PZPN
<buber_> ;>
<Cynia> siema buber_
<Cynia> :)
<Cynia> olki narty
<pure> buber_, skąd ten SS?
<buber_> say what?
<pure> <buber_> http://i.imgur.com/Nn89s.jpg
<buber_> z fejsa
<buber_> ale pewnie JM
<Drathir> CYmały książę fajny trzeba przypomiec sobie...
<Drathir> cywiększość książek jeśli czytasz parę razy zwrócisz za każdym razem uwagę na inne szczegóły tym bardziej jeśli czyta się na różnicy lat...
<winter> herp
<Dawid> Cześc
<Matan[M]> jest desktopowa aplikacja dla lin do wysyłania smsów?
<Admc`> Wammu
<Admc`> I ganmu
<gjm> gammu*
<Admc`> (swype)
<gjm> Matan[M]: na ilu kanałach zapytałeś? :>
<Matan[M]> gjm: milionach
<Matan[M]> czyli będzie się opłacało pisać swój projekt
<czester> lol
<Matan[M]> w/gammu potrzebują telefonu, a to mija się z moimi założeniami
<czester> A jak chcesz bez podłączenia do sieci wysyłać smsy?
<gjm> bramkje esemes będziesz pisał?
<Matan[M]> czester: wykorzystam bramki już istniejące
<Matan[M]> po co ci telefon skoro masz internet
<czester> Żeby dzwonić.
<czester> Co za głupie pytanie.
<Matan[M]> czester: żeby za to płacić?
<Matan[M]> no to oczywiste
<Matan[M]> ale jak nie ma kasy to z bramki sms też byś nie wybrzydził
<Admc`> Bramki sms to szajs
<ntat> apropos bramek, to fajnie można wysyłać sms`y z poczty e-mail
<ntat> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_SMS_gateways
<ntat> :)
<czester> Po pierwsze - nie znam słów nie ma kasy
<czester> Po drugie mam abonament.
<czester> Po trzecie płacę za niego sam.
<czester> Nie oglądałem bramek sms od lat.
<Admc`> Smsy dochodzą po kilku godzinach albo wcale
<Matan[M]> czester: po pierwsze to że masz ty kasę nie znaczy że mają ją wszyscy
<Matan[M]> po drugie nie każdy ma na abonament
<czester> Ale nie stać Cię na telefon?
<czester> No proszę.
<Matan[M]> czester: mam a i owszem
<Matan[M]> a i nawet 3 mam
<czester> Aha.
<czester> Ale żydzi na smsa ;-P
<czester> Co za koleś...
<Matan[M]> czester: n00b
<Admc`> Mam 250 darmowych smsow po doładowaniu
<gjm> Matan[M]: wykorzystanie istniejącej bramki nazywasz "własnym projektem"?
<Matan[M]> ja mam 600 smsów za 6zł
<Admc`> Wiec bramki są nie potrzebne
<czester> Ja mam jeden telefon ale stać mnie, żeby z niego korzystać ;D
<Admc`> Mrau :3
<Matan[M]> gjm: po co robić na nowo kwadraturę koła skoro już są gotowe?
<ntat> Ja rzadko wysyłam sms`y ale jak muszę już wysłać kilka a mam okazję, to korzystam z bramek
<Admc`> I nue masz pewności czy doszło
<Admc`> Nie*
<Matan[M]> czester: mnie też stać a i owszem, ale to że cię na coś stać znaczy że nie możesz używać wersji darmowej?
<ntat> Admc`, nie można tak przesadzać. Najczęściej dochodzą
<ntat> Wiesz, generalnie w gardłowych sprawach to dzwonię do kogoś, w każdej pozostałem mogę wysłać darmowego sms`a
 * Matan[M] już od kilku lat nie wie czy jego smsy dochodzą bo kiedyś wyłączył raporty i nie może ich przywrócić
<czester> Nie chce mi się szukać.
<czester> Poza tym wolę dzwonić.
<Matan[M]> każdy lubi to co woli
<czester> Krótka piłka i w minutę wiem o co chodzi. A nie, że napiszę 10 smsów i gówno wiadomo.
<Admc`> ntat: ostatnio byłem wkurzony na mojego chłopaka bo nie odpowiadal na smsy, okazało sie ze odpowiadał ale z bramki
<qermit> Admc`: gej?
<ntat> raczej syn
<Admc`> Qermit: bi
<ntat> ;)
<qermit> Admc`: a masz maka?
<gjm> łe
<gjm> dobrze że już jadłem kolację
<qermit> już wiem dlaczego czuję do niego taką antypatię
<ntat> Admc`, może masz zablokowane otrzymywanie sms`w z internetowych bramek
<Admc`> Qermit: nie, ale moge powiedzieć ze nam żebyś mógł ośmieszyć czestea
<czester> qermit++
<qermit> Admc`: eee, to ty zwykły pedał jesteś
<qermit> :E
<czester> hahahaha
<czester> I've seen that comming. ;-P
<Wilczek> qermit: Sam jesteś pedał
<gjm> qermit++
<Admc`> Qermit: znam ten dowcip
<Admc`> Śmieszny nawet
<qermit> czester: ooo skoro już jesteś, gość z centrali samochodowej chciał 70 ipadów kupić ale nie ma tyle w polsce w sprzedarzy
<qermit> sprzedaży
<qermit> jedyne co mogą mu dać to preferencyjną cene
<czester> qermit: No nie ma...
<czester> qermit: Nic na to nie poradzimy.
<czester> qermit: Tak mało przyjeżdża do Polski.
<qermit> dziwna ta firma
<qermit> nie chce zarabiać
<czester> Nie dziwna tylko był problem z produkcją.
<jacekowski> czester: to czemu wszedzie mozna kupic
<czester> Wszystko co przyjeżdżało zostało zawsze sprzedane.
<jacekowski> tylko nie w polsce
<qermit> ja słyszałem że chińczycy stawali w kolejkach żeby wszystko wykupic
<czester> Kto powiedział, że nie można?
<czester> U nas są.
<czester> Co prawda mało, ale są.
<gjm> qermit: jeden nawet nerkę sprzedał ;>
<Matan[M]> jakaś cnotę chciała sprzedać
<Matan[M]> ale brzydka była
<Admc`> Polacy nie są tacy głupi żeby kupować te netbooki bez klawiatury
<czester> Kto co potrzebuje.
<czester> Wolałbym iPada niż NETBOOKA
<czester> Jak już kupić gówno to chociaż takie co działa szybko.
<Matan[M]> wolałbym NOTEBOOKA niż NETBOOKA
<qermit> ja sobie kupie chyba tfansformera
<czester> qermit: A to fajne ;-)
<czester> qermit: To na Andku?
<qermit> tak
<qermit> tegra2
<qermit> jak w każdym tablecie ostatnio
<czester> Hahaha
<Matan[M]> qermit: ++
<czester> Szkoda, że rynek tabletów w dużej mierze to rynek iPadów :D
<czester> W Polsce widziałem można 2x Galaxy Tab...
<qermit> dobra czas spaść, bo jutro czeba się podnieść, nie bałagańcie zbytnio
<qermit> czester: w saturnie każdym jest
<Admc`> Bo tylko fanboje apla je kupują
<czester> qermit: W sensie jak ktoś używa.
<qermit> aaa
<qermit> czester: częściej kindla widziałem
<czester> I to jeszcze jeden kretyn zrobił sobie z Galaxy Tab telefon ;-P
<Matan[M]> nie ma to jak 7" telefon
<Admc`> Fanboje apla kupią wszystko co stiv dżabs pokaże
<czester> Jasne.
<czester> Admc`: Masz więcej takich głupich stwierdzeń?
<qermit> Admc`: nudny jesteś, dlatego musisz z facetami się zadawać?
<Matan[M]> ekran smartphone > 5" | 10" < ekran tabletu > 15"
<czester> qermit: Ja stawiam na to, że on jest Romem.
<Matan[M]> ale nawias strzelił...
<Admc`> Wystarczy tylko ładnie coś nazwać, po za tym to z kim sie zadaje to moja sprawa
<czester> W dupę to tak niehigienicznie.:S
<gjm> http://pedalydogazu.tk/
<Admc`> Wycieczek osobistych sie zachciało
<Admc`> Az uruchomię opere mobile
<Matan[M]> Admc`: wyjdź, tu są dzieci
<Admc`> O tej godzinie dzieci śpią
<Matan[M]> gjm nie śpi ;)
<gjm> Admc`: chyba twoje
<gjm> ups, zapomniałem ;x
<gjm> Matan[M]: zabawnyś
<Matan[M]> gjm: albowiem niechaj plebs patrzy jak się szlachta bawi
<Admc`> czy ja mowilem że jestem gejem?
<Admc`> Będę chciał mieć dzieci to zacznę zadawać sie z kobietą
<ftpd> czester: Nawet działa jakoś ten lajon.
<czester> ftpd: A pewnie.
<czester> ftpd: Ja właśnie testuję fullscreen apps
<ftpd> VPN mi się nie zestawia, ale to chyba Damjanek coś źle mi profila sklikał.
<ftpd> Generalnie słabo, że jak mam kawałek dot1x, to już nie mogę sobie sklikać normalnie w sysprefsach, tylko profile, sryle.
<czester> Nie znam się na tym ;-)
<ftpd> A te fulskrinowe, hym.
<jacekowski> bo osx obsysa
<ftpd> Ja się na OSX oduczyłem virtual desktopów
<jacekowski> czester: ipad troche za duzy moim zdaniem
<jacekowski> to jest rozmiarowo wieksze od netbooka tylko ciensze troche
<czester> ftpd: Ja daję im szansę
<ftpd> czester: A którego browsera klikasz?
<ftpd> Ja wróciłem do Safaryny, może ta się nie zamuli po miesiącu.
<ftpd> czester: Za to NIEMOŻEBNIE mnie irytuje, że MC jest touchpadem w góre, bo jestem przyzwyczajony, że w dół.
<czester> ftpd: Safari rzecz jasna.
<ftpd> Ja właśnie uświadomiłem sobie, że nie zlinkowałem ~/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari do /dev/null :P
<czester> Hahahahahahaha
<ftpd> Już 116 MB.
<czester> ftpd: Ja tu mam ssd, na szybkość nie narzekam
<ftpd> Przez kilka godzin.
<ftpd> czester: Ja nie o szybkości, tylko o pożeraniu miejsca mówię.
<czester> A niech sobie pożera ;-)
<czester> ftpd: Moja dziewczyna by zamuliła każdą przeglądarkę.
<ftpd> A wyglądała sympatycznie.
<czester> ftpd: Ta ruda to nie moja dziewczyna.
<ftpd> A.
<ftpd> Ok.
<czester> ;-)
<ftpd> Trzebaby się na borwar jakiś umówić.
<czester> Tak akurat ją spotkałem pod browarem jak był ten alarm
<czester> No trzeba
<czester> Ale teraz to ja jestem pod kreską.
<ftpd> Ja analogicznie akurat.
<czester> Jadę na początku sierpnia do Wiednia więc muszę trochę oszczędzać.
<czester> ftpd: Ale ona nigdy nie wyłącza Firefoxa i ma zawsze 30-40 zakładek, z czego połowa to zbuforowane na później filmiki z youtube
<ftpd> Jak można używać Fx? :(
<ftpd> O właśnie, muszę ściągnąć. Cholerne blejdy HP nie działają na Safari/Chrome.
<czester> hehe
<czester> ftpd: No nie wiem
<ftpd> Ja się chromiłem.
<czester> Tzn. Firefox jej ładnie zapisuje całą sesję.
<ftpd> Tylko mnie mega irytuje, że toto nie ma opcji nauczenia się certów self-signed.
<czester> Safari tego nie umiało jeszcze do dzisiaj
<ftpd> W sensie, że skoro już decyduję się, że takiemu certowi chcę trust, to na zawsze.
<ftpd> No i kolejna denerwująca rzecz - jak mam sobie wewnętrzną domenę w wewnętrznym DNS, na przykład .dupa, to nie da się chromowi wpisać 'server1.dupa', bo uparcie będzie googlał tę frazę. Powinien NAJPIERW sprawdzić, czy to się na coś nie resolvuje.
<ftpd> Muszę na siłę http:// dopisywać :(
<czester> ftpd: A to nie znam się na tym kompletnie ;-)
<Drathir> ftpd: ff rządzi...
<ftpd> Drathir: Co to jest 'ff'?
<Drathir> firefox
<ftpd> Hmm.
<ftpd> Za: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/releases/1.5.html
<ftpd> How do I capitalize Firefox? How do I abbreviate it?
<ftpd> Only the first letter is capitalized (so it's Firefox, not FireFox.) The preferred abbreviation is "Fx" or "fx.
<Drathir> z fx pierwszy raz w życiu się spotykam
<Drathir> wszędzie ff
<ftpd> To, że plebs popełnia błąd nie znaczy, że powinieneś krakać tak jak oni.
<Drathir> to dlaczego ognisty lisek jest?
<ftpd> ;-)
<Drathir> samo firefox chyba nic nie znaczy so angielsku...
<Drathir> ale dobrze wiedzieć...
<Drathir> [Cchoć kto wie od wersji 1.5 mogli zmienić zdanie...
<ftpd> Nie sądzę.
<Admc`> Ctcp: unknown command
<Admc`> O.o
<Drathir> ja squida muszę rozgryźć żeby bezpośrednie wpisanie w lisku adresu nie szło bezpośrednio na stronę jeśli taka nie istnieje... Normalnie wyszukuje bez...
<Drathir> Admc`: co to za komenda?
<Admc`> Właśnie nie pamiętam jak sie versionowalo
<Admc`> Myślałem że przez /ctcp version
<ftpd> Admc`: /version
<ftpd> Po prostu.
<Ciaho> no bo tak sie versionuje
<Ciaho>  /ctcp nick version
<Ciaho> ftpd, nie wszystkie klienty maga mieć taka komende
<Drathir> o właśnie ktoś wie jak odbierać pliki przez irssi ?
<Drathir> jeśli nie to wygoogleam
<ftpd> Wszystkie modern mają.
<Admc`> A więc odwrotne
<ftpd> Drathir: /dcc
<Admc`> Heh, moj nie jest modern w takim razie
<ftpd> Ok.
<ftpd> Ja mam irssi i /ver.
<ftpd> Ircowanie z telefonu to mordęga.
<Admc`> O.o też nue działa
<Admc`> Nie*
<ftpd> Spytaj na kanale pomocy swojego klienta.
<Ciaho> pewnie nie mozna wysyłać ctcp
<Admc`> Z tym ze tam nikogo prawie nie ma
<Admc`> A jak jest to afk
<Ciaho> pewnie obsługuje tylko pisanie na kanale i priv :D
<Admc`> . /ping działa
<Drathir> ktoś korzysta z serwera z 16 rdzeniami?
<Drathir> htop świetnie wygląda...
<Admc`> Ciaho: na komórce taki klient styknie
<Ciaho> ta
<Admc`> Po co więcej
<Ciaho> raz miałem jakiegoś javowego w komórce co nie miał komendy /msg
<Admc`> O.o
<Ciaho> trzeba było otwierać liste użytkowników i tam priv dać
<Admc`> To już przesada
<Admc`> Ja zgłosiłem requesta żeby dodali whois w menu
<Admc`> I ctcp
<Admc`> niby mają dodać
<Admc`> Chociaż to jest program open source
<Admc`> Więc sam mógłbym napisać to
<Ciaho> to napisz i wyślij im łatke
<Ciaho> bo tak to możesz sie nie doczekać
<Admc`> Nie umiem programować w javie
<Drathir> mirggi czy jakoś tak fajny jest
<Ciaho> ta
<Ciaho> tylko lubi rwać połączenie
<Drathir> a to ciekawe... Będę musiał poszukać wersji nowej
<Drathir> dark scarry silent...
<Admc`> 12% baterii
<Wilczek> 10
<Wilczek> 9
<Wilczek> 8
<Wilczek> 7
<Wilczek> 6
<Wilczek> 5
<Wilczek> 4
<Wilczek> 3
<Wilczek> 2
<Wilczek> 1
<Wilczek> Ostatnia szansa na podłączenie ładowarki :P
<Drathir> nie zniknąłes czyli się udało..
<Drathir> to straszak tylko miał być...
<Drathir> come back
<Wilczek> on zniknął
<Wilczek> ale to dlatego, że poszedł spać
<Drathir> a to dobrze... Sen potrzebny...
<Drathir> cdma korzystać będzie z tych samych łączy co gprs?
<Drathir> fakt ze to telekomuny sieć...
#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-22
<czester> Drathir: To zupełnie inna technologia.
<jacekowski> Drathir: cdma juz nikt nie uzywa
<jacekowski> Drathir: teraz wcdma sie uzywa
<lisu> powitać
<Wizard> cześć
<Matan[M]> bry
<Matan[M]> o ubu 10.04.3 wydali
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> ciekawe jakie nowości
<gjm> Bry
<Wizard> lsnrctl status
<Wizard> NIE TU
<czester> Re.
<asw> hi
<Polonistyk> Czesc
<Polonistyk> mam problem...
<gjm> Polonistyk: witaj
<moozg> Polonistyk: to smutne :(
<gjm> Polonistyk: tak?
<moozg> Polonistyk: może spróbuj innej dziewczyny ;-)
<Polonistyk> Jak w ubuntu włącze stan wstrzymania i poźniej normalnie uruchamiam komputer to nie łączy się z siecią bezprzewodowa
<Polonistyk> z dziewczynami jest ok, ale chyba nie chcecie o tym rozmawiać :>
<moozg> Polonistyk: aa, to poważny problem :-)
<shpaq> mornin'
<Polonistyk> Czesc
<moozg> a co do tej sieci, pociesz się że w windowsie miałem to samo
<Polonistyk> pocieszyłem się
<gjm> Polonistyk: PPM na ikonę nm-applet -> "Modyfikuj połączenia" -> Wybierz sieć -> "Modyfikuj" -> sprawdź zaznaczenie przy "Łączenie automatyczne"
<gjm> a najlepiej to samemu poszukać
<gjm> mi np. nie chce łączyć się z sieciami zabezpieczonymi hasłem
<Polonistyk> dzieki
<gjm> s/nie chce/nie chciało
<gjm> Polonistyk: działa?
<Polonistyk> zaraz sprawdze
<gjm> k
<Polonistyk> tak jest zaznaczone
<gjm> to nie wiem
<gjm> nie pamiętam czy miałem ten problem
<Polonistyk> ok dzięki
<Polonistyk> przezyje, albo poogogluje jeszcze troche
<Polonistyk> a pozniej ewentualnie zapytam na forum
<Dreadlish> sie może ma
<Polonistyk> aha, czyli prawdopodobnie wi-fi wyłącz się ponieważ oszczedza energie
<Polonistyk> ale pozniej sie nie włącza
<Polonistyk> a jakaś komenda, która odpali wifi ? (przełącznik nie dziala)
<gjm> Polonistyk: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Polonistyk> dzieki :)
<Killos> witam
<gjm> witaj
<Stirlitz> show compiz
<Stirlitz> tfu
<ftpd> show int Gi0/32 status
<ftpd> ;-)
<buber> czesc
<szad> Witajcie, czy dam rade uzyskać tutaj pomoc w sprawie konfiguracji sieci na ubuntu?
<szad> Chodzi mi o udostepnianie plikow w sieci domowej ad-hoc Laptop(Ubuntu) - PC (Windows XP SP2). Na laptopie na windowsie normalnie widze udzialy PC, na ubuntu nie moge wejsc w katalog "Siec"
<qermit> szad: podmontuj sobie przez ip
<szad> qermit, mówisz o wpisaniu w scieżce dostępu adresu ip PC? Jeśli tak to to nie działa.
<szad> Nie udało się otworzyć „smb://192.168.0.1/”.
<szad> Nie mam pojecia dlaczego tak sie dzieje, w windowsie wpuszcza bez problemu, macie może jakieś pomysły?:-)
<qermit> szad: a one się widzą?
<szad> qermit, tak komputery pinguja sie bez problemu, co wiecej - PC udostepnia internet laptopowi z ktorego wlasnie pisze
<qermit> witam wszystkich panów, panie
<buber> siema
<szad> Hej
<szad> I co qermit , wiesz może co mogłoby być nie tak? Może coś z konfiguracją samby?
<ftpd> Zapewne coś z konfiguracją samby.
<ftpd> Ale spoko, możemy zgadywać dalej.
<qermit> szad: u mnie działa
<qermit> szad: umiesz używać mount.smb?
<szad> qermit, nie, jestem nowy jesli chodzi o linux.
 * Wizard ziewa
<Wizard> co psujecie?
<buber> ja sie koncertowo opierdzielam
<buber> w koncu urlop
<qermit> szad: w takim razie na początku musisz nauczyć się czytać logi
<szad> qermit, to znaczy?:-)
<ftpd> Ups.
<ftpd> To znaczy, że qermit źle mówi.
<ftpd> To znaczy, że na początku musisz poczytać o podstawowych pojęciach.
<qermit> chcę oglądać twoje logi, logi logi logi, chce byś odpalił taila, taila taila taila
<Wizard> system wywaliły bugi.. a ty pokaż swoje logi!
<pure> Miśki jak zrobić sobie własny rdns na irc?
<pure> coś w stylu jak ten typek:   "BillWilson (~loli@Hail.Taiwan.The.Heart.Of.Asia)"
<pure> zamiast (lorpio (~lorpio@87-205-94-36.adsl.inetia.pl) ? :D
<ftpd> To musi być wsperane przez ircd.
<pure> a jasniej? :D
<ftpd> A co tu mówić jaśniej?
<pure> irc demon  tak rozumie, ale jak to działa w ogole? :D
<ftpd> Jak mówisz 'rozumie', to nie pogadamy.
<pure> -.-
<ftpd> O, mangowe emotki. Do ignora coraz bliżej.
<pure> Dobra, koniec żartów. Poważnie się pytam. Na jakiej to zasadzie działa. ircd to chyba jest program impletujący serwer IRC , działający jako Demon. Ino jak to działa.
<buber> lol
<qermit> on chyba na jakichś serwerach p2p siedzi
<buber> wieje nudą dziś okrutnie
<qermit> wieje sandałem
<buber> taa
<ntat> Widać bold?:)
<Trojanin> nie
<Trojanin> +c jest ;)
<ntat> +c?
<ntat> W irssi jest mozliwość podrubienia tekstu. Ja widzę ale innie nie;(
<ntat> :)
<Trojanin> jest
<Trojanin> ale jest włączony tryb blokujący wszystkie ozdoby w tekście
<Trojanin> ntat: musiałbyś wejść na kanał, gdzie nie ma tego trybu.
<ntat> a
<ntat> e, tak tylko chciałem sprawdzić
<ntat> :
<ntat> :)
<ntat> Trojanin: to, jak jest +C to nie można stosować ozdobnego tekstu?
<Trojanin> nie
<Trojanin> +c
<Trojanin> bo +C to się do ctcp odnosi
<ntat> aha
<BlessJah> w irssi *tak* sie pogrubia
<ntat> BlessJah, tzn jak?;)
<ntat> Ja ctrl+b pogrubiam
<BlessJah> masz irssi?
<ntat> Tak
<czesmir> fff
<ntat> BlessJah, tzn., że tylko ci widzą pogrubienie, którzy mają irssi, jak jest wyłączone formatowanie tekstu na kanale?
<BlessJah> ggg
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> też działa
<ntat> BlessJah, to pogrubienie widać też w innych niż irssi klientach IRC?
<ntat> *:)*
<ntat> *hmmm*
<ntat> Pogrubia tylko litery. Znaków nie
<BlessJah> ntat: nie mam pojęcia, możesz sprawdzić
<ntat> Poczekaj...
<ntat> Teraz jestem na *Xchat*
<ntat> Nie widzę pogrubienia
<BlessJah> na irssi widać
<BlessJah> ergo, feture tylko w irssi
<ntat> szkoda
<ntat> BlessJah, a teraz widzisz pogrubienie?
<BlessJah> nie
<ntat> Bo ja widzę w Xchat`cie;) Zrobiłem przez ctrl+b
<ntat> ale znowu w Irssi nie widać
<Enlik> who cares
<BlessJah> Enlik: wrobili mnie w to!
<ntat> a ciekawe co wyjdzie z połączenia ctrl+b i gwiazdek: *test* :]
<buber> cholera no, albo kiepski driver, albo AP :/
<Enlik> BlessJah: ano, tak to dziala widzisz
<shpaq> w ogóle co to za akcja na *pogrubienia* i _podkreślenia_
<ftpd> No, takie gejowo.pl trochę.
<Drathir> who write to me?
<ftpd> Dobrze, że jest +c, to na różowo nie ciepają.
<shpaq> tiaaaa
<buber> ehh w morde jego mać no
<buber> możliwe ze to przez AP taki kiepski transfer i na linuksie i na windowsie ?
<shpaq> tak
<shpaq> albo masz chujową kartę
<buber> tja, broadcom
<buber> znowu sandałem wieje ;]
<Wilczek> Wie może ktoś dlaczego Conky nierówno wyśrodkowuje tekst po użyciu ${alignc}? Jedno jest bardziej w lewo, drugie w prawo i tak brzydko to wygląda...
<Wilczek> Jest ${execi coś tam coś tam}${alignc}XXX${alignr}${execi XXX}
<Wilczek> Później taka linijka kilka razy
<Wilczek> I to środkowe XXX jest za każdym razem w innym miejscu
<Drathir> buber: ile?
<buber> Drathir, co "ile"
<Drathir> buber: prędkość...
<buber> nie więcej niż 12.5Mbit
<Drathir> buber: sprawdź mtr-a...
<Drathir> zobacz czy masz straty i gdzie...
<buber> Drathir, na kablu jest lepiej
<Drathir> buber: a tak po firefoxowemu pobierając jak pokazuje w programie, sprawdzałes ?
<Drathir> bu	sporo lepiej?
<Drathir> buber: sporo lepiej?
<buber> Drathir, wifi http://www.speedtest.net/result/1397229737.png
<buber> Drathir, drut http://speedtest.net/result/1393667045.png
<Drathir> nie speed test jest be...
<buber> Drathir, wget podobnie
<Drathir> buber: masz własny serwer?
<buber> Drathir, nie
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Wilczek> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Wilczek> Przekliniak: To 'Zażółć gęślą jaźń' już nieaktualne? Nawet nie wiedziałem...
<Drathir> `uptime
<Przekliniak> Drathir: I have been running for 1 week, 2 days, 3 hours, 40 minutes, and 41 seconds.
<Drathir> a t-mobile to to samo byle co co było...
<Drathir> jedynie znaczek zmieniło, ale jak widzę po pokręconej stronie i ofertach zero zmian dalej się ni jak nie opłaca...
<Drathir> jak to się tak da radę maskowac?
<Admc`> Ja jestem w playu i nie narzekam
<Admc`> Wczoraj narzekałem na klienta irc a dziś aktualizacja wyszła
<Drathir> Admc`: ja mogę tylko narzekać na to ze to idiotyczny pomysł żeby we Wrocku play miał ograniczenie prędkości do 1 mega
<Drathir> Admc`: słuchają Cię...
<yAdam_> A tak :-)
<yAdam_> Witam.
<Admc`> Cześć
<Drathir> czyli jak?
<Drathir> witam także...
<yAdam_> Zbieram informacje o narzędziach do tworzenie remixów ubuntu.
<Admc`> Reconstructor
<yAdam_> Czego używacie do tak owego zajęcia ?
<Admc`> Ubuntu customization kit
<Admc`> Te dwa programy są dobre
<yAdam_> Aha.
<BlessJah> remastersys?
<yAdam_> Przy okazji - prowadzę stronę na silniku blogującym blogger.
<yAdam_> W związku z czym pisać będę kolejny interesujący temat.
<BlessJah> yAdam_: mysle, ze z google dowiesz sie wiecej od nas
<yAdam_> Właśnie o remixowaniu :-) Ubuntu.
<BlessJah> dwa, czy warto pisac o czyms, o czym nie ma sie zielonego pojecia?
<Wilczek> BlessJah: On się wzoruje na pismakach z WP i Interii :D
<yAdam_> Tak już googlowałem - ale aplikacją z polecenia - pierwszej kolejności ufam.
<Admc`> Hehe
<firemark> po co remixować ubuntu które i tak już jest proste?
<Wilczek> WP = Szok codziennie Interia = Niebiańska Nimfa wyszła 28 kwietnia
<BlessJah> yAdam_: nikt na kanale nire remiksuje ubuntu
<Admc`> Podobno w całej polsce pada
<BlessJah> mało kto używa
<yAdam_> Nie dla prostoty - dla "wspólnej tematyczności"
<yAdam_> aplikacji
<yAdam_> i dla frajdy dla laika
<BlessJah> yAdam_: jaki jest właściwie cel powstawania artykułu?
<yAdam_> po te te artykuły piszę również
<yAdam_> :-)
<yAdam_> A w stanach upały do 53 stopni C :-)
<Admc`> Cześć buber
<Admc`> Nad morzem słonecznie
<Wilczek> Zna się ktoś tutaj na Ruby?
<BlessJah> #ruby się zna
<Wilczek> BlessJah: thx
<Wilczek> A jakiś polski kanał jest?
<yAdam_> @BlessJah : Na  czym się wzoruje - na tym się wzoruję
<yAdam_> http://like-a-geek.jogger.pl/2011/03/24/pisanie-artykulow-ktore-przeczytaja-masy-poradnik-do-pobrani/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3wr3tk7> (at like-a-geek.jogger.pl)
<Admc`> #ruby-pl
<Admc`> (?)
<Wilczek> Nie ma
<Wilczek> #ruby.pl
<Wilczek> tfu
<Wilczek> nie tak
<Wilczek> ok, #ruby.pl
<BlessJah> yAdam_: wiec chcesz zarabiac na blogu, piszac o rzeczach, o ktorych nie masz pojecia?
<yAdam_> 10 lata szukania jak pisać bezpośrednio w kodzie maszynowym - nie żart
<yAdam_> 4 lata szukania prawdziwej historii komputerów
<Admc`> 15% baterii :/
<Wilczek> Admc`: To taki plugin do powiadamiania masz ;D ?
<BlessJah> yAdam_: uhum? pisanie bezposrednio w kodzie maszynowym i prawdziwa historia komputerow?
<Admc`> W androidzie powiadamia zawsze trzy trasy
<Admc`> Razy*
<BlessJah> "Pisze bezposrednio w kodzie maszynowym, bo nie ufam kompilatorom"
<BlessJah> "A komputery wynaleziono dzieki rozbitym statkom w roswell"
<lisu> lol
<Admc`> Przy 15,10 i 5%
<lisu> BlessJah: a co z tranzystorem?
<BlessJah> ktore nie nazywa sie roswell, tylko dlatego, ze ktos przekrecil litery na burcie statku kosmitow
<lisu> LOL litery na burcie statku kosmitów LOL x)
<yAdam_> raczej jak twierdzą "fachowe czasopisma" zaczeło sie od Windows... dos a skończyło na Windows
<yAdam_> o_0
<BlessJah> a aluminiowe czapeczki tak naprawde wielokrotnie zwiekszaja szanse odczytania naszych mysli przez  specjalnie tresowane owce, wypasane na lakach wokol hiroszimy
<yAdam_> prawie jak pisać o roswell :-D
<BlessJah> zeby jadly promieniotworcza trawe, ktora zwieksza ich zdolnosci paranormalne
<lisu> BlessJah: zmień dilera, albo bierz połowe
<Wilczek> xDD
<BlessJah> lisu: rząd dodaje do wody środki uspokajające, żeby zmiejszyć ryzyko buntu
<lisu> BlessJah: gdzie ty to wszystko wyczytałeś? czy tak sam z siebie tworzysz?
<yAdam_> wierzyć w NOL - czy UFO - trzeba mieć fantazje - to jak wierzyć że zachowały się formy przejściowe :-D
<BlessJah> lisu: wenusjanie nadaja tresc tajnych dokumentow, rzekomo zniszczonych w trakcie atakow na WTC
<lisu> yAdam_: akurat nol jest oznaczeniem Niezidentyfikowanego Obiektu Latającego, czyli do tego zalicza się np samolot, który ma uszkodzony transponder, samolot nieprzyjaciela itd.
<BlessJah> lisu: trzeba cwiczyc zdolnosc odbierania ich transmisji
<yAdam_> NOL - to Tłumaczenie na polski UFO :-D
<BlessJah> yAdam_: gdzie to wyczytałeś?
<yAdam_> o braku form przejściowych ?
<lisu> wcale nie, nol to jest skrót polski od w/w, a ufo to skrót angielski. [kropka]
<BlessJah> o NOL i UFO
<firemark> co do UFO
<yAdam_> to powszechny  fakt naukowy :-D
<buber> wrr
<firemark> to możesz szybciej zobaczyć  niż ducha
<buber> wychodzi na to że to badziewna karta
<BlessJah> czym sie fakt naukowy rozni od zwyklego faktu autentycznego?
<buber> na dwóch ruterach tak samo ; ]
<lisu> BlessJah: niczym.
<firemark> bo ja wiem.
<BlessJah> buber: a mozna sie do dwoch naraz podpiac?
<buber> BlessJah, na windowsie tak
<yAdam_> a ufo to skrót angielsk - nol to jest skrót polski jedno jest tłumaczeniem drugiego :-D
<firemark> naukowy musi byc potwierdzony przez kogos bardzo waznego
<firemark> tak mi sie zdaje ;p
<BlessJah> firemark: mi tez sie czasem dziwne rzeczy zdają
<BlessJah> firemark: mogę ci polecić dobrego specjalistę
<firemark> BlessJah: denerwujesz mnie
<BlessJah> :D
<lisu> dajcie sobie po razowi
<firemark> BlessJah: a jest 13 stopni na dworze, nie prowokuj mnie
<BlessJah> lisu: razowi? nie znam
<BlessJah> firemark: idź pobiegać, w czasie biegania najlepiej wytrząsa się złe emocje
<firemark> BlessJah: nie wyjdzie, bo ja sie teleportuje :/
<yAdam_> rozwiń skrót TP
<yAdam_> Teleportacja Polska :-D
<firemark> :D
<firemark> no patrz
<firemark> Teleportacja polska
<firemark> notacja polska <:
<yAdam_> coś mi się zdaje że w pismach urzędowych nie można używać np :-)
<BlessJah> I RPN ♥
<BlessJah> firemark: odwrócona notacja polska, to było coś
<BlessJah> yAdam_: jest na to paragraf?
<yAdam_> a właśnie a prop - można z klawiatury wstawić znaczek paragrafu ?
<firemark> BlessJah: miałem na ustnym w tej sesji =D
<yAdam_> jakąś kombinacją klawiszy alt + 9001
<BlessJah> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicode_input#In_Linux
<BlessJah> yAdam_: ^
<BlessJah> firemark: kazali ci coś w rpn napisać czy jak?
<BlessJah> co studiujesz?
<firemark> BlessJah: informatykę w gliwicach
<BlessJah> 200
<firemark> BlessJah: no kazali
<BlessJah> i historii cię uczą?
<BlessJah> fajno
<firemark> BlessJah: szczerze powiedzmy, komu po co ta historia?
<BlessJah> a20c
<BlessJah> firemark: nie wiem
<BlessJah> ale fajno
<BlessJah>  
<yAdam_> dlatego - że żyjemy w czasach gdzie nowe pokolenia nic nie wiedzą
<yAdam_> przykład
<yAdam_> języki wysokiego poziomu
<yAdam_> nikt już nie uczy jak korzystać z kodu maszynowego
<firemark> yAdam_: a u nas uczą
<firemark> yAdam_: nie wiem czy kojarzysz Maszynę W prof. Węgrzyna?
<yAdam_> komputery lat 80 były nawet szybsze niż te na zachodzie
<yAdam_> przyznam bez bicia Maszynę W prof. Węgrzyna - nie :-D
<firemark> no pewnie mogłeś nie znać
<BlessJah> yAdam_: mam pytanie, po co dzisiaj kod maszynowy?
<firemark> bo to tylko jest
<BlessJah> yAdam_: już sam assembler nie jest najprzydatniejszy
<firemark> na naszym budynku
<firemark> BlessJah: zamknij się
 * buber nie radził sobie z turingiem ani TC 
 * buber dlatego koniec końców został nijna
<buber> ninja*
<BlessJah> firemark: to znaczy?
<firemark> BlessJah: denerwujesz mnie!
<BlessJah> :D
<firemark> yAdam_: ta maszyna W to hipotetyczny procesor
<firemark> yAdam_: z jednym rejestrem, pamięcią i innych rzeczy jak licznikiem
<firemark> yAdam_: i uczą nas jak przechodzą sygnały, jak są zbudowane podprogramy, stos
<firemark> jak są rozkazy do procesora tworzone. Zajebista sprawa
<buber> super zapychacz mózgu
<buber> zamiast skoncentrować się nad czyms normalnym
<BlessJah> firemark: o ile ci sie to przyda przy projektowaniu procesorow, o tyle, czy przyda ci sie to w pracy?
<firemark> BlessJah: na 2 roku będę programował Z80
<firemark> BlessJah: i prawd mogę iść na przemysłówkę i układać płyty główne pod ARM
<firemark> BlessJah: kto wie, może rozkręcę interes komputerów do kontaktu :>
<firemark> za 300zł jeden komputer z licencją do biura
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> uhum
<firemark> każda firma chce zaoszczędzić, a to jest wręcz genialny pomysł
<firemark> ale pewnie zanim ja to zacznę to ktoś już to będzie robił w polsce
<yAdam_> powiem więcej - języki wysokiego poziomu marnują pamięć.
<firemark> w USA już jest, to kwestia czasu ;p
<firemark> yAdam_: no marnują cholernie
<BlessJah> yAdam_: ile z mojego 4GB ramu zaoszczędziłbym
<BlessJah> gdyby napisano wszystko w maszynowym?
<yAdam_> raczej źle zadane pytanie
<firemark> no mocno
<firemark> tylko tutaj jest inny problem
<yAdam_> o ile szybcie śmigał by system operacyjny
<yAdam_> ?
<yAdam_> :-)
<BlessJah> pytanie jest źle zadane
<firemark> gdy pisaliśmy maszynowy do tej maszyny W
<BlessJah> system zajmuje 600 mega
<BlessJah> bo odpaliłem kde do testow
<firemark> to byl koszmar z pisaniem
<BlessJah> normalnie ponizej 250 schodzi
<yAdam_> optymalizacja bibliotek dla języka wyskokiego poziomu :-)
<BlessJah> yAdam_: ile zaoszczedzilbym z tego 600 mega?
<firemark> BlessJah: ja optuje ze 300 :p
<firemark> BlessJah: gdyby nie to, że taka biblioteka w asm byłaby pisania z 20 lat ale to takie tam
<yAdam_> czas tu chodzi o czas
<BlessJah> firemark: ok, 300 mega
<BlessJah> firemark: czy jest sens walczyc o 300 mega, podaczas gdy mam 3000 mega do wykorzystania?
<firemark> BlessJah: zalezy
<firemark> BlessJah: czasami przechodze na fluxboxa gdy wlaczam blendera
<BlessJah> a ja na codzien kde nie uzywam
<firemark> a ja tak :p
<BlessJah> firemark: nie ma sensu
<firemark> BlessJah: tylko ty chcesz asm do dzisiejszych pc porownac
<BlessJah> maszynowy/asembler/niskopoziomowe maja sens na komorkach, kalkulatoroach i promach kosmicznych
<firemark> BlessJah: a teraz sproboj zmiescic kod wysokiego poziomu
<BlessJah> firemark: nie
<firemark> BlessJah: w 2kb kodu
<BlessJah> nie chce asm do pc porownywac
<firemark> i 8mhz procesorze
<firemark> no i demoscenaaa ^_^
<yAdam_> A to, że pamięć RAM (o dyskach itp. nie wspominając) jest wiele, wiele razy wolniejsza niż pamięć procesora (czyli rejestry). Nawet pamięć podręczna (cache) jest sporo wolniejsza.
<yAdam_> http://rudy.mif.pg.gda.pl/~bogdro/wstep.htm
<yAdam_> to tak a propos
<yAdam_> mitów o assemblerze
<yAdam_> co do assemblera - bibliotek standardowych. Zawierają procedury wejścia, wyjścia, alokacji pamięci i wiele, wiele innych
<firemark> BlessJah: jeszcze ci zostaje MMX
<firemark> BlessJah: gdzie zeby zrozumiec nalezy zrozumiec najpierw jak to sie dzieje w asm ;p
<buber> ziew
<AdmcPL> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<yAdam_> Też można, zauważyć - że intel czy amd - dalej potrzebują specjalistów od asemblera - nie tylko do projektowania :-)
<yAdam_> ap
<buber> zieeeew
<Admc`> beeek
<czesmir> ffff
<Drathir> `status
<Przekliniak> Drathir: I am connected to FreeNode as Przekliniak.
<Dawid> Siemka
<Admc`> cześć Dawid
<Dawid> Admc- Co tam słychać?
<Admc`> a, nic ciekawego
<Dawid> sPOX :_
<Dreadlish> ehh
<Wilczek> Oręż ;P ?
<Dreadlish> ?
<Dawid> Wilczek- Co?
<Wilczek> Dawid: Orange cię rozłącza :D ?
<Dawid> Wilczek- Tak. I aktualnie mam 42,5s opóznienia :)
<Admc`> :)
<Dreadlish> niezły ping
<Dreadlish> trza mi dobrą książkę zw. z ogromem infy/programowania/administracji sys. etc., bo po 600zł kończą mi sie pomysły
<Wilczek> Dawid: A rakiety gdzie są?
<Admc`> u mnie w playu 0.5s
<Dreadlish> u samu mało :DD
<Dawid> Wilczek- Net trochę przymulił i straciłem nad nimi kontrole :/
<Dreadlish> i wywaliły gdzieś w izraelu :D
<Wilczek> xD
<Wilczek> Ja mam 0.447 opóźnienia
<Dawid> Wilczek- Wczoraj na Windowsie je odpalałem, ale jak już wszystko było gotowe to mi się włączył ekran śmieci
<Dreadlish> do admc mam 1.2
<Dreadlish> sudo /etc/rc.d/sshd start
<Dreadlish> nie tu
<Dawid> Wiece ze teraz wszystko działa na Linuksie, samoloty, samochody itp... Pomyślcie co by było, gdyby samolot by był na Windowsie... Dobrze by nie wystartował a tu ekran śmierci i spadają
<Dreadlish> by załączył fallbacka i by sie wyrąbał
<Admc`> nie przesadzaj
<Dreadlish> nikt normalny nie stawia niczego na x86
<Admc`> windows 7 się nie wywala tak często (podobnp)
<Admc`> podobno*
<Dawid> Znów mnie wywaliło
<Admc`> oranż ;p
<BlessJah> Dawid: wyobraz sobie, zalaczasz samolot a tam kernel panic
<Admc`> net HSDPA lepszy niż CMDA
<Admc`> IMHO
<Dawid> Może ktoś  by chciał mobilny internet orange gówno pro. Teraz za jedyne 199zł  prędkośc do 1 b/s plus limit transferu aż 1 MB!
<BlessJah> Admc`: to jest jeszcze kwestia pokrycia etc
<Admc`> BlessJah: GPRS jest prawie wszędzie
<Admc`> EDGE też
<Admc`> HSDPA tylko w miastach
<BlessJah> w komorce i tak na gsm przelaczam, drogie toto, a baterie zre, wiec nie korzystam
<Dawid> U mnie dobrze działa tylko CDMA, a jak Iplus łapał EDGE to nic normalnie nie szło zrobić, a zasięg tylko 2 kreski, łapałem HSDPA EDGE
<Admc`> 2 kreski czyli?
<BlessJah> Admc`: 66%
<Admc`> ile dBm?
<Dawid> Admc- Nie mam już Iplusa, modem rozwaliłem, teraz mam orange free gówno pro
<Admc`> BlessJah: net HSDPA nie żre tak dużo
<BlessJah> Admc`: baterii czy kasy?
<Admc`> mniej niż wifi
<Admc`> baterii
<BlessJah> ale zre kasy
<Dawid> A cyfrowy polsat w jakiej technologi łapie?
<Admc`> nie jak masz w dobrej sieci
<BlessJah> Admc`: jak masz rodzine w dobrej sieci :>
<Admc`> u mnie rodzina ma w t-mobile, ja mam w playu
<Admc`> i nie ma problemu :)
<office> cyfrowy polsat wimax
<office> bodajze
<BlessJah> Admc`: ile kosztuje w play na komorke?
<BlessJah> Admc`: ja kupilem starter i mi zezarlo od razu 5 zeta...
<Admc`> LOOOL
<Admc`> zapłaciłem 15 zł za 500 MB
<Dawid> Office- Ale netia też w tym łapie, a podobno technologia CP to jest jakaś nowość w Polsce
<Admc`> tanio jak na polskę
<BlessJah> sa pakiety?
<Admc`> są
<Admc`> *111# i aktywujesz
<ntat> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Dawid> Wilczek- Ale jak wystrzeliwałem rakiete na Windowsie, i się włączył ekran śmierci to nowy desin sprawił, ze po lewej stronie ekranu śmierci miałem reklame IE9
<Dawid> zw
<Admc`> Dawid: nonsensopedia
<BlessJah> Admc`: *111# to jest w komorce na karte, tak?
<Wilczek> BlessJah: I MIXtura, nie wiem jak abonament
<BlessJah> ja na razie play fresh
<Admc`> BlessJah: *111# to menu play24
<Admc`> działa wszędzie
<BlessJah> o
<BlessJah> nie wiedzialem
<Admc`> za pomocą USSD możesz kupować pakiety i sprawdzać stan aktywowanych
<Dawid> Admc- Ja w kwestii Windowsa wierze bardziej nonsensonopedi niż Wikipedi :)]
<BlessJah> Admc`: no widzisz, sa pakiety
<BlessJah> Admc`: a ja jak glupi 5 zeta wytracilem, dodatkowo przez przypadek
<Admc`> xD
<BlessJah> z wifi sie probowalem polaczyc
<BlessJah> i sie nie udalo
<Admc`> BlessJah: a wziąłeś darmowe smsy czy minuty?
<BlessJah> Admc`: a wzialem starter play fresh
<Admc`> ja wolałem dopłacić te 4 zł i mieć darmowe smsy po doładowaniu
<Dawid> Dobry jest internet z orange przez tele i tani
<BlessJah> starter za 9zl ma darmowe minuty/sms po doladowaniach?
<Diabelko> play w ogóle doczekał się domeny play.pl ;D
<office> w kazej sieci
<Admc`> tak
<office> jest itnernet "nonstop"
<Diabelko> przez 2 czy 3 lata mieli playmobile.pl
<office> za 10
<BlessJah> Admc`: nie rozumiem, za 5 zeta nie ma a za 9 jest? na jak dlugo, na zawsze?
<Admc`> Diabelko: pewnie ktoś wykupił ją wczesniej
<Drathir> ile?
<Diabelko> Admc`: ta, jakieś gry tam były
<Admc`> BlessJah: do odwołania niby
<BlessJah> e tam
<BlessJah> 0.08 na koncie
<Drathir> 42.5s?
<Diabelko> ja bym tę domenę dłużej trzymał
<Diabelko> aż by zmiękli
<BlessJah> kupie nowy starter
<Drathir> lol
<Admc`> BlessJah: zapytaj czy możesz aktywować tą promocję
<Admc`> może się da
<Admc`> za 10 zł dostajesz darmowe 5 minut
<Admc`> albo 250 smsów
<Admc`> ważne 10 dni
<office> pakiet za 9 z;l
<Drathir> Admc`: umts nic dziwnego...
<office> zl
<office> 150 mega
<office> po wykozystaniu
<office> zwalnia
<office> ale masz do bolu net
<Admc`> office: w każdej sieci tak teraz jest
<Admc`> że nie ciągnie kasy tylko zwalnia
<Admc`> po wykorzystniu
<Admc`> więc się nie podniecaj
<Drathir> Dreadlish: sshd force v2?
<office> wiem
<BlessJah> Admc`: kurde, wiedzialbym, to bym od razu 9 zl wzial i pakiety wykupil
<office> wczesniej to samo napisalem
<office> ze ja sie podniecam ?
<Admc`> BlessJah: a gdzie kupywałeś starter
<office> wyjeb* mam w te pakiety
<Admc`> w jakiejś budzie czy w salonie playa?
<office> i prepaidy
<BlessJah> Admc`: w sklepie na rogu
<Admc`> BlessJah: twój pech
<BlessJah> sprzedaja startery i smycze
<Admc`> startery się kupuje w salonach operatorów
<BlessJah> Admc`: 5 zl i tak przeputalem a do nowego numeru sie nie przyzwyczailem jeszcze, nic straconego
<Admc`> żebyś mógł przy okazji zapytać sprzedawce o kilka rzeczy
<BlessJah> tym bardziej ze i tak w tej chwili nie mam telefonu (popsute wifi bylo)
<Wilczek> Admc`: A najlepiej zamawia darmowe na stronie operatora, bo zazwyczaj mają najwięcej zalet i promocji
<Drathir> BlessJah: zanim byś spadł to byś zdążył przekompilowac jądro itp. i byś dalej poleciał win nie zdążyłby przeprowadzić instalacji...
<Admc`> office: abonamenciaż się znalazł :)
<Admc`> Wilczek: nie ma darmowych starterów
<office> sa
<office> w orange
<BlessJah> brb
<Admc`> i ile masz kasy na koncie?
<office> ze strony mozesz zamowic
<Admc`> 50 gr?
<office> nic
<office> NIC
<Admc`> pfff
<Dawid> Wilczek- Na stronie orange.pl są za free
<Wilczek> W Play też
<Drathir> Admc`: cdma będzie niedługo wszędzie minus transfer do chyba 1mega
<Admc`> to gówniany taki starter
<office> jak gowniany ?
<office> a co bys chcial za darmo ?
<Admc`> 0 zł na koncie
<Admc`> i tak musisz doładować
<office> i za 0 zl go dostales
<Admc`> wole przejść się 500 m do salony
<Admc`> salonu*
<Admc`> i porozmawiać jeszcze ze sprzedawcą
<Drathir> Admc`: jak wejdzie cyfrowa naziemna pasmo się zwolni neta puszcza...
<Admc`> bo na stronach zazwyczaj nie wszystko piszą
<Dawid> Admc- Ale nawet jeśli masz 0zł, to orange znajdzie jakiś sposób aby cię zdenerwować, więc odczujesz to co każdy klient :)
<Admc`> ;)
<Admc`> mi play przysłał JEDEN sms odkąd mam numer
<Drathir> Admc`: w dziurach też jest czasem umts...
<Dawid> Admc- Mi z mixplusa co tydzień przysyłają po 10 wiadomości :/
<Admc`> "Witamy w play, telefon zostanie automatycznie skonfigurowany" czy jakoś tak
<Dawid> Admc- Raz mi nawet 2 razy wysłali tą samą
<Admc`> Dawid: było nie zamawiać gówna z tyłu gazety ;)
<Dawid> Admc- Nic nie zamawiałem, to z mixa przysyłają
<Drathir> office: oni mają w cdma plus satelita też
<Admc`> ja kiedyś kupiłem grę (bardzo fajną zresztą) na nokię 3100 za 10 zł i od tamtej pory co jakiś czas dostawałem syf
<office> nie wszedzie
<office> inacvzej
<office> jak sie pytalem o internet w polsacie
<office> "nie ma technciznej mozliwposci w pana lokalizacji"
<Drathir> wimax jest do testów narazie dostępny ale i tak zwykłego śmiertelnika na to nie będzie stać plus taki ze zasięg 60km od nadajnika niezależnie od zabudowań
<office> nie ma nadajnikow naziemnych
<Admc`> mrau :3
<Dawid> office- Witam w klubie, ich internet odbiera pewnie tylko w Warszawie.
<office> wbijam w ich internet akurat
<office> pytalem bo kumepl chcial
<Drathir> Diabelko: za domenę chcieli chyba śmiesznie wysokie pieniądze z tego co pamiętam...
<Drathir> office: jaja sobie robią wiesz satelity chyba sygnał do Ciebie dochodzi?
<Dawid> Drathir- Z satelity to wszędzie dojdzie
<Drathir> office: jeśli cyfrowy polsat odbiera wysył gsm, odbiór satelita dziękuję za takie coś tam to dopiero pingi
<office> cyfrowy polsat telewizja
<office> a cyfrowy polsat siec komorkowa
<office> to dwie rozne sieci
<office> bo nei rozumiem o co Ci tu wyzej chodzik
<Drathir> hmmm to oni mają sieć komórkowa?
<Drathir> lol
<office> wirutalny operator
<Drathir> ciekawe na nadajnikach kogo lecą
<buber> cyfrowy polsat to w LTE leci
<buber> co wy, gazet nie czytacie?
<Drathir> wirtualni to syf bez dobrego kolejkowania u macierzystych mogą nadajniki zapychac
<buber> znajomi mają na testach to to
<buber> 30-40Mbit
<office> era i plus
<Drathir> buber: lte na bank nie koncesję dopiero co mają wydawać na pasmo to możliwe ze ma wejść na paśmie chyba też z naziemnej telewizji i centertel pierwszy bodajże chyba testy lte uruchomiło
<buber> byzydura
<buber> lte czyli tzw 4G
<buber> działa nawet w Wołominie ;]
<buber> tyle ze na 19Mhz bodajże
<buber> a wdrażają nowy firmware na inną częstotliwosc a tam będzie już 60-80
<buber> i limit w pół dnia papa
<buber> nawet krócej :D
<Drathir> http://www.bez-kabli.pl/viewtopic.php?t=25507
<Drathir> racja centernet
<buber> to spółka solorza ;]
<office> solorz plusa kupil niedawno
<Drathir> a uruchamianie w innych pasmach to albo na dziko, albo jakieś pojedyncze koncesje
<buber> no szlag, nie ma nic w telepudle
<Drathir> lte ma normalnie wejść na obecnych nadajnikach podobno bardzo łatwo idzie je przystosować
<Drathir> wtedy nawet w małych dziurach gdzie umtsa nie ma będzie możliwość...
<Drathir> tylko, ze 2g albo nadajniki będą w jakimś trybie dual działać albo 2g wyłącza...
<Admc`> nie mogą
<Admc`> wiele telefonów nie obsługuje 3G
<Admc`> w mojej rodzinie tylko mój telefon ma obsługę 3G
<Admc`> reszta ma stare nokie
<Admc`> i szmatiksony
<office> przeciez juz teraz nadajniki obsluguja 2g i 3g
<office> w jednym nadajniku
<Drathir> jest w necie gdzieś filmik z testu ładnie to wygląda ale nadajnik był na dachu hrhr
<Drathir> Admc`: czyli zapewne wymyśla jakiś tryb w dualu może kosztem prędkości...
<office> np
<office> 	Plus » GSM1800  GSM900 (33205)  UMTS2100 (33205)
<office> 	Plus » GSM1800  GSM900 (32916)  UMTS2100 (32916)
<Drathir> ewentualnie 850 900 zostawia na 2g na 1800 puszcza lte
<buber> krążycie ale nie macie racji
<Drathir> office: nie, mają inne zestawy anten...
<buber> LTE lata całkowicie niżej niż GSM
<buber> w LTE nie leci głos, tylko do netu to jest
<office> drakhan, pewnie ze inne anteny
<buber> na wojskowych częstotliwościach
<Drathir> buber: ale nie puszcza jedną antena lte i gsm
<office> tyle ze to wszystko trakowane jest jako bts
<office> stacja bazowa
<buber> no nie puszczą bo po co ?
<office> a to ze sa inne anteny to chyba logiczne
<foreste> czesc
<Drathir> buber: głos to też dane cyfrowe...
<buber> LTE działa na 19MHz ....
<buber> widzisz różnicę częstotliwości i długości fali ?
<foreste> kto zna sh ?
<Drathir> a lte jest możliwe z wykorzystaniem istniejącej infrastruktury czyli anten też zapewne
<foreste> jak powtorzyc polecenie razy 5 ?
<office> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_Term_Evolution#cite_note-0
<buber> a nie, pomylilem
<office>  http://lte-4g.info
<Drathir> buber: nie, 1800 i 900 koncesje będą wydawane
<buber> bzdura
<office> cco ty bredzisz
<buber> W przypadku Polski UKE planuje dla ogólnopolskich sieci szerokopasmowego dostępu bezprzewodowego przeznaczyć pasma 2010-2025 MHz oraz 2500-2690 MHz (wyniki konsultacji przetargu dla wszystkich pasm znajdziesz Tutaj). Rozdysponowanie pasma zostało podzielone na dwa przetargi:
<Matan[M]> EPIC FAIL, Evolution w GNOME jest jak Explorer w Win, jak się je wywali to nie działa system
<Drathir> za granicą korzystają z tego co Ty podajesz na nadajnikach ericssona
<buber> w Polsce wojsko ma dużo do powiedzenia
<buber> i nie bedzie tak jak w Europie
<office> http://lte-4g.info/opoznione-lte-przez-brak-porozumienia-z-wojskiem-1204-885
<buber> otóż to
<Dawid> Adcm- Moje rakiety znajdują się aktualnie w Norwegii
<Admc`> Dawid: skończ
<Admc`> nikogo to już nie śmieszy
<Admc`> shit
<Admc`> telefon przełączył mi się z EDGE na GPRS
<office> bo sie przelogowal do innego btsa
<Admc`> czasem rozpaczliwie próbuje łapać HSDPA
<Admc`> łapie na kilka sekund, a potem gubi zasięg
<Admc`> następnie łapie znowu EDGE
<Admc`> musialem przełączyć w tryb GSM nole
<Admc`> only*
 * buber ma apndroid ciągle włączony 
<Drathir> ciężko cokolwiek znaleźć fachowego http://telepolis.pl/news.php?id=20015
<Drathir> już szukam czegoś nowszego
 * Admc` używa extended controls + droidwall
<foreste> #!/bin/bash
<foreste> while [ 5 ]
<foreste> do
<foreste>        /usr/bin/acpi
<foreste> done
<Drathir> http://www.forumszerokopasmowe.pl/aktualnosci.php?news_id=336
<buber> Admc`, ja tylko wifi
<Drathir> http://www.forumszerokopasmowe.pl/aktualnosci.php?news_id=2224
<foreste> co trza poprawic zeby 5 razy powtorzylo polecenie ?
<Admc`> buber: wifi nie wszędzie jest
<Admc`> ale używam gdzie się da
<buber> Admc`, jak nei mam wifi to siedze w pociągu ;]
<foreste> juz nie trza ;p
<Enlik> while [ 5 ]
<Enlik> buah
<foreste> #!/bin/bash
<foreste> x=1;
<foreste> while [ $x -le 10 ] ; do
<foreste>   /usr/bin/acpi
<foreste>     x=$[x + 1]
<foreste> done
<Enlik> w Perlu to wystarczy for (1..5) { }
<Enlik> zamiast x=$[x + 1] lepiej x=$(( x + 1 )) albo (( x++ ))
<Enlik> (to $[ ] jest uznawane za przestarzałe, be albo coś)
<foreste> moj system z gnome bierze 170mb ;d
<foreste> thx
<Enlik> hmm
<Enlik> ja widzialem taki z GNOME (normalny), ktory bierze kolo stu
<Enlik> nic wielkiego. ;P
<foreste> acha ;]
 * Enlik słucha Aloe Blacc - I Need A Dollar
<Matan[M]> ktoś chce gryza invite go gógle plaś?
<bialy663> znaczy chcesz zapke czy rozdajesz
<bialy663> Matan[M]:
<Matan[M]> rozdaję
<bialy663> e to mam
<BlessJah> ej, kto mu dał?
<BlessJah> ja sie w takim razie z G+ wypisuje
<BlessJah> :>
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: ja mu dalam
<bastetmilo> a ty nie masz G+
<tar-gz> Hail!
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: wracaj do plebsbuka ;)
 * bastetmilo robi off i udaje sie na autobus do warszawy...
<Drathir> Matan[M]: a co potrzeba?
<Dreadlish> ja nie mam i żyje
<Matan[M]> DraKhu: jemajla
<Matan[M]> yabfail...
<Matan[M]> Drathir: : jemajla
<Drathir> tylko? Nieźle... Myślałem ze jakieś epoświadczenia czy cus bardziej wyrafinowanego...
<tar-gz> Testował ktoś magaię?
<Dreadlish> a co to?
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: ma geja
<Matan[M]> *mageia
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> zawadowo?
<Admc`> ja testowałem
<Admc`> ale nie instalowałem
<Admc`> nie podoba mi się że mageia nawiązuje wyglądem do KDE3
<tar-gz> Admc`: ciekawe distro?
<Admc`> takie samo jak mandriva
<Admc`> rpmowiec
<Admc`> ja jakoś wolę debianowce
<buber> kde4 ala kde 3
<buber> słowem ... kupa
<Enlik> http://www.klinikasms.pl/index.html nice
 * Matan[M] ma dodane do black list wszystkie 6 (i poniżej) cyfrowe numery, on nie dostaje żadnych loterii
<Enlik> Matan[M]: wiesz, ile pewnych (wyślij natychmiast sms…!) milionów zł i samochodow nie wygrasz? :)
<Admc`> :)
<Matan[M]> i tak nie miałbym gdzie je upychać, porszaki mi za dużo miejsca w garażu zajmują a banknotów między sztabki złota pchać nie będę
<Admc`> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Admc`> lol, przez chwilę miałem ping 25 sekund
<Admc`> O.o
<Admc`> wg xchata
 * Matan[M] miał 200s i się nie chwali
<Enlik> a mnie to nawet kiedyś rozłączyło!
<Enlik> :F
 * Matan[M] jest często rozłączany
<Enlik> chłopie, wygraleś (BMW)
<Matan[M]> Enlik: bmw to ja swoim murzynom rozdaję, takiego ścierwa przecież w garażu trzymać nie będę ;]
<Wilczek> O.o
<Enlik> :)
<Admc`> ;)
<Wilczek> A, może bmw to rzeczywiście jakiś shit...
<Wilczek> Ja tam znam tylko BMW
<Admc`> Wilczek: nie wiesz o co chodzi
<Admc`> Wilczek: <Enlik> http://www.klinikasms.pl/index.html nice
<Matan[M]> a 100k zł? Enlik panie, ja tyle na tacę daję jak bo przecież grubszymi nie rzucę :)
<Enlik> a-no :)
<Matan[M]> mijota nim jak szatan
<Wilczek> A wiecie, że Natanek praktycznie nie jest już księdzem
<Matan[M]> ten od "to wiedz że coś się dzieje"?
<winter> wywalili go?
<winter> tak, ten
<Wilczek> Moment, zaraz dam linka
<Admc`> zawiesili go
<Admc`> w funkcjach
<ntat> Heh, pamiętam jego "Diabolo":D
<Wilczek> http://www.tvn24.pl/-1,1711568,0,1,suspensa-ksiedza-natanka-ostentacyjne-nieposluszenstwo,wiadomosc.html
<Matan[M]> ksiundz to żadna funkcja
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3wwz4u2> (at www.tvn24.pl)
<Wizard> lol?
<winter> do końca nie przeczytałem
<winter> bo to lanie wody o zawieszeniu go w jego funkcji
<winter> do dupy artykuł, ale dobrze wiedzieć
<Enlik> wat
<winter> "Norweska policja łączy sprawę wybuchu w Oslo ze strzelaniną na wyspie Utoya, do której doszło godzinę później. "
<winter> "Na wyspie Utoya odbywał się natomiast obóz młodzieżówki partii Norweskiej Partii Pracy, ugrupowania premiera. Premier miał tam wygłosić przemówienie. Napastnik przebrany za policjanta otworzył ogień do uczestników obozu, zabijając - według niepotwierdzonych informacji - nawet dwadzieścia osób. "
<winter> "Tych informacji nie potwierdza na razie norweska policja. "
<winter> dlaczego o tym cały dzień nic nie pisali
<Matan[M]> http://www.tvn24.pl/-1,1711553,0,1,porno-z-marilyn-monroe,wiadomosc.html czarno-biały fap fap fap
<winter> ale złapali gnoja, dobrze, wyda pewnie innych.
<Matan[M]> oj tam oj tam, to się nazywa ewolucja, jeszcze 1000 lat temu nikt by nawet na to nie kichnął
<Matan[M]> a teraz wielkie halo z tego robią...
<winter> jeszcze 100 lat temu były zupełnie inne czasy
<winter> świat się zmienia, mam nadzieję, że na lepsze
<Drathir> winter: ale połączyli...
<Matan[M]> winter: ewolucji nie zatrzymasz, ktos musi przedłużyć gatunek ktoś musi pieprznąć sąsiada żeby on nie przedłużył gatunku
<Matan[M]> tak BTW, to kolejny LTS będzie od którego numerku?
<Drathir> logicznie myśląc jeśli wysadzil parę ulic w powietrze po jakiego miałby strzelać z pistoletu do ludzi...
<Drathir> [C
<winter> to grupa terrorystów a nie jeden człowiek
<qermit> uiii moja nowa zabawka - http://wstaw.org/w/BaY/
<Matan[M]> zrobili bombę i im drobniaki na gnata zostały
<bialy663> :O
<winter> użył kilku rodzajów broni
<winter> qermit: 12core? co tak suabo
<Matan[M]> no to na gnata i po drodze zrobili procę z gumki z majtek
<Drathir> zamiast się narażać i strzelać to jakieś granaty czy też podłożyliby...
<Drathir> winter: 12 rdzeni słabo?
<Stirlitz> pewnie 6+HT i tak mało ramu
<Drathir> qermit: gdzie takie zabawki rozdają?
<firemark> Drathir: na uczelniach
<Drathir> firemark: to ładnie...
<firemark> Drathir: tylko ja nie wiem jakim cudem on ma dostęp do takich zabawek :D
<Drathir> firemark: pytanie czy to bezpieczne wnikac?
<firemark> Drathir: Dobry Bóg nas chroni, już niczego nam się nie wolno bać (;
<Drathir> ja jedynie mam przyjemność i zaszczyt pracować z 4rdzeńiówka...
<Drathir> fajnie jak nie przekraczają nawet 5% procki...
<Enlik> oh noes flashe mi się popsuły :(
<firemark> masz mac osa? ;d
<Enlik> hehe, ni
<Drathir> i najbardziej mi się podoba takie zachowanie ze jak jeden rdzeń się nagrzeje przechodzi w stan spoczynku i jest obciążany inny...
<Enlik> Drathir: sam CPU tym steruje czy OS?
<Drathir> bodajże procek zarządza na podstawie temp... Choć nie wiem czy sterow pod os nie trzeba jeszcze jakichś...
<Drathir> kiedyś było coś takiego cool and quiet
<Enlik> ano, z AMD kojarzę (nie wiem, czy słusznie)
<qermit> Stirlitz: ramu moze malo, ale za to jest tesla
<Drathir> myślę ze to jakiś następca bądź coś podobnego...
<Drathir> Enlik: tak mi też z amd się kojarzy...
<Drathir> e tam ramu mało sasy zapewne bądź raidy ssd...
<Enlik> crap
<winter> shit
<Enlik> o to to
<Enlik> aha, tysiunc procesów 'operapluginwrapper'
<Drathir> o właśnie dlaczego czasem jeden proces jest po kilka bądź kilkanaście razy w htop widoczny?
<Drathir> oczywiście tylko raz uruchomiony
<Enlik> htop chyba pokazuje wątki procesów
<Enlik> motyla noga
<Drathir> ale czystki...
<Wizard> drakhan, pierdzielisz
<DaZ> tabfail
<DaZ> :f
<Wizard> srab
<firemark> Wizard: operatorze z dupy wzięty, co tabować nie potrafi <:
<Wizard> firemark, sam jesteś z dupy wzięty :)
<firemark> oj tam nikt nie wie
<Drathir> winter: a w związku z ?
<Drathir> Wizard: a w związku z ?
<Drathir> diablo przytomny...
<Wizard> Drathir, w związku z czystkami
<Wizard> ja też jestem diablo przytomny ;)
<Drathir> Wizard: a nie? Patrz jaką litania była...
<Dreadlish> ?
<Drathir> Wizard: diablo - bokser...
<Wizard> ah
<Wizard> słyszałem dzisiaj, że nałykał się leków
<Wizard> jak jakaś nastka
<Wizard> eh..
<m477> winter: o/
<Drathir> każdy ma swoją granicę wytrzymałości a ta granica jest bardzo wąska...
<Wizard> ale co się właściwie stało?
<Drathir> podobno chciał popełnić samobójstwo z powodów rodzinnych ale jak dla mnie to nikt nie może tego wiedzieć oprócz bardzo bliskich osób, a gdyby takie były to zapewno byłoby inaczej... Teraz co najważniejsze żeby prasa się odczepiła...
<foreste> re
<foreste> jak znalesc jaki mam chip do pomiaru temp cpu ?
<foreste> acpitz-virtual-0
<foreste> Adapter: Virtual device
<foreste> temp1:       +47.0°C  (crit = +85.0°C)
<foreste> zeby zrobic temp w conky ;p
<foreste> jak indefikowac ten chip czujnika ?
<foreste> sensor-detect mi cos pokazuje ale na 100%?
<ntat> foreste, a Conky nie może zczytać z sensors?
<foreste> musze miec nazwe chipu bo pierdoly mi pokazuje
<foreste> ${color lightgrey} CPU :  ${color white}${exec sensors it8712-isa-0c00 | grep temp1 | cut --bytes=14-17,18-20} ${exec sensors it8712-isa-0c00 | grep ACPi | cut --bytes=18-20} ${exec sensors it8712-isa-0c00  | grep fan1 | cut --bytes=10-20}
<foreste> to z chipem z pc
<foreste> tam wykrylem przez otwarcie obudowy
<foreste> i dojsciem po symbolach w sensors-detect
<foreste> a tu mam lapek ;p
<foreste> na ukladach ati
<foreste> a cpu to intel t2080
<ntat> foreste, może to coś pomoże: http://tnij.org/mqww
<Drathir> foreste: daj sudo sensors-detect i wpisuj każdy który znajdzie
<foreste> ok
<foreste> zw mala yoleta ;p
<foreste> mycie
<foreste> siedze juz ze 2 dni nanim tzn lapkiem
<ntat> Pierwszy:)
<Wilczek> Drugi
<foreste> omg ale zemnie ciota xd
<Wilczek> ?
<foreste> moge sprawdzic w everest ultimate jakie czujniki mam -.-
<foreste> ale ti male piwo ;p
<foreste> ale mam naprawione zato dsdt
<foreste> na 80%
<foreste> reszte moj trick poprawia ;p
<foreste> zw
<Drathir> ale też na samym końcu powinien nazwę modułu napisać który załadował.
<Drathir> o czyli to może być on, co znaleźli na wyspie materiały wybuchowe...
<ntat> na razie do jutra
<ntat> yyyy do dzisiaj:D
<Drathir> kolorowych...
<Drathir> o właśnie jest coś pod linuksa na kształt Aida ?
<Wilczek> coś jest
<Wilczek> tylko nie pamiętam nazwy
<Drathir> tylko nie takie jak grep itp bo aż tyle komend na raz ciężko zapamiętać
<Drathir> niekoniecznie graficzne może być spod konsoli...
<Drathir> anemus: o orange... Badanie opinii publicznej czy jakoś tak, a na serio pytanko jak net się sprawuje?
<anemus> u mnie bardzo dobrze
<Drathir> anemus: miasto czy poza ?
<anemus> miasto hspa
<anemus> pingi nizłe transfery 4/1.5
<Drathir> anemus: czyli jednak problem nie wszędzie występuje...
<anemus> no nie
<Drathir> anemus: no ja w dziurze na 3.5g wyciągałem 2.5 mega
<Drathir> gry on-line płynnie...
<anemus> też dobrze
<anemus> ale poza miastem w którym mieszkam jest już problem
<Drathir> a teraz od miesiąca kurczaki na edge  jedna wielka tragedia
<anemus> albo dużo miejscowych się załapało albo wakacje...
<Drathir> anemus: o dziwo to jest poza i to sporo dziura jak nie wiem jedynie orange 3.5g łapie, play czasami 3g też znajdzie ale niestabilne i co najgorsze ograniczenie do 1 mega.
<Drathir> bardziej podejrzewam jakieś uszkodzenie nadajnika anteny może wichury coś nabroiły...
<anemus> może
<Wilczek> Bałtyckie
<Drathir> co dziwne  czasami nadajnik tak jakby się resetuje wyłącza całkiem... A najgorsze ze to na dwóch różnych tel i numerach to samo irytuje i żeby było śmieszniej czasem nawet soft off telefonu się zdarza...
<Drathir> Wilczek: nie dolnośląskie...
<Drathir> halny duje...
<Wilczek> Ostatnio mi zasięg Playa nawala ;/. Dobrze, że mam go tylko w komórce...
<anemus> cała dyskusja przypomniała mi że zostało tylko 4G transferu
<Drathir> tylko?
<Drathir> hrhr właściciel mieszkania nie może do niego wtargnąc wynajmując komuś...
<Drathir> aha dodatkowym powodem dla którego wykluczam obciążenie to taki ze niezależnie od godziny tak się dzieje a wątpię żeby tyle osób wieczorami i nocą siedziało i korzystało ostro...
<Drathir> gdzie można znaleźć oznaczenia które mam nadane na ircu?
<Drathir> w sensie co oznaczają...
<Wilczek> ./msg chanserv help flags
<Drathir> Wilczek: dziękuję...
<Wilczek> Nie ma za co :)
<Drathir> Wilczek: jest jest sam nie wiedziałbym nawet jak sformułować zapytanie...
 * Drathir zobaczy kim jest
<Drathir> hrhr moich nie ma...
<Drathir> ładny obraz jak /zapewne/ na tuner do kompa... http://wstaw.org/m/2011/07/22/07-22_22-45-11_004_bmp_750x750_q85.jpg
<firemark> ok
<firemark> kto tu nie spi? :D
<Wilczek> Jo!
<Admc`> o/
<firemark> to patrzcie
<firemark> http://firemark.no-ip.org/rece2.png
<firemark> jak wam sie podoba?
<Admc`> O.o
<Admc`> Co to jest
<Admc`> ?
<firemark> Ręce Boga
<firemark> dość ważny symbol słowiański ;p
<Admc`> Wygląda jak meopotamski symbol słońca
#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-23
<firemark> pff ;p
<foreste> re
<foreste> zrobilem ta temp
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> śółżćę
<szymon_g> krzacze?
<szymon_g> `utf-8
<szymon_g> o, jacekowski, kiedy opa dostales?
<foreste> jak dodac zbior tapet do kat z tapetami w gnome
<foreste> zwby bylo widoczne w zmien tlo'
<foreste> gnome 2.30 ;p
<m477> winter: o/
<tar-gz> co Wy się tak kręcicie?
<czester> :-)
<czester> Bo są ciołkami
<tar-gz> ;]
<tar-gz> czester: użytkownikiem ubuntu jesteś?
<czester> OS X.
<tar-gz> masz maca czy sobie na pc postawiłes?
<czester> Mam Macbooka Pro.
<qermit> o/
 * qermit w łodzi
<qermit> ten polski bus jest super
<qermit> hmm, jest wifi, jest internet
<qermit> prędkość w polskim busie http://www.speedtest.pl/results/22803887.jpg
<lisu> re
<lisu> qermit: kurde, fajnie
<ntat> http://www.speedtest.pl/results/22803887.jpg
<Dudi> Witam
<Matan[M]> bry
<sprytnyRoman> Witam
<Dudi> xD sprytnyRoman nick zainspirowany kwejkiem?
<Matan[M]> "igz te"
<sprytnyRoman> nie
<sprytnyRoman> moim sąsiadem
<Dudi> hehehe
<Dudi> o kurrr... http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/294511/szklo,kontaktowe.html
<sprytnyRoman> dobre
<Matan[M]> suchar
<sprytnyRoman> Gdzie można zmienić krytyczny stan naładowania w gnome?
<sprytnyRoman> bo wywala mi komunikat przy 1% i ..
<Dreadlish> o/
<ntat> sprytnyRoman, zobacz może w gconf`ie - http://tnij.org/mqzn
<ntat> Nie jestem na Linuksie, więc nie sprawdzę
<sprytnyRoman> znaczy gconf mam ustawione tylko on to próbuje zrobić pry 1% co dla mojego lapka jest zbyt mało
<qermit> no dobra, przez openvpn może trochę większy lag, ale przynajmniej połączenie stabilne
<sprytnyRoman> chyba zostaje mi zrobienie skryptu który będzie pracował w tle
<Drathir> qermit: postawienie vpna na serwerze to duże obciążenie?
<Drathir> witam wszystkich o tak wczesnej porze...
<qermit> Drathir: nie
<qermit> tzn zależy jeszcze ile osób tego używa i jak duże prędkości chce się mieć
<Wilczek> Witojcie!
<Drathir> qermit: prędkość niska do 1 mega po prostu jako mobilne zabezpieczenie...
<qermit> no to nie
<Drathir> Wilczek: witaj...
<Wilczek> Drathir: ty masz automat do wstawiania tych 3 kropek :D ?
<Drathir> qermit: a jaki serwer polecasz?
<Drathir> Wilczek: nie... Przyzwyczajenie...
<Wilczek> Aha...
<qermit> Drathir: OpenVPN
<Drathir> qermit: zaznajomie się, choć coś czuje, że będzie dluuuga konfiguracja...
<qermit> Drathir: do generowania kluczy użyj easyrsa
<Drathir> qermit: dobrze dziękuję... Ciekawe czy będzie też kompatybilny z tel. kom.
<czester> qermit: Szkoda, że ten bus nie jeździ z Poznania
<czester> qermit: Bo jadę do Wiednia na początku sierpnia ;-)
<czester> qermit: A gdzie jedziesz?
<qermit> czester: jak to nie jeździ?
<qermit> czester: odpowiednio wcześniej mogł byś pewnie za 100zł maks przejechać poznań->warszawa->wiedeń a potem Wiedeń->warszawa->poznań
<qermit> albo nawet i mniej
<qermit> odpowiednio wcześniej kupując
<qermit> tylko czy by się tobie chciało
<qermit> słyszeliście że natanka zawiesili?
<Tyczek> No.
<Tyczek> Dziwisz bodaj. ;P
<BlessJah> mati75: nie mam tam konta
<Dudi> qermit, za co?:D
<BlessJah> damn
<BlessJah> mati75: tabafik
<BlessJah> erm
<BlessJah> tabfail, ale to drugie to nie wiem co
<Dudi> jestem nie całe 4 dni na Drewnie i już myślę o wywaleniu explorera i wrzuceniu jakiejś innej powłoki
<BlessJah> niecałe
<qermit> dziwnyś pan
<Dudi> BlessJah, co nie całe?
<BlessJah> niecałe
<BlessJah> obydwie formy są poprawne, ale nie zawsze
<BlessJah> raz jedna, raz druga
<Dudi> skoro dwie są poprawne to czemu chcesz mnie na siłę uświadomić?
<BlessJah> Dudi: bo zastosowałeś, w tym przypadku, formę niepoprawną
<Dudi> jestem niecałe 4 dni na Drewnie i już myślę o wywaleniu explorera i wrzuceniu jakiejś innej powłoki. Czy teraz czujesz się spełniony?
<buber> czesc
<BlessJah> grammar nazi zwarty i gotowy
<Dudi> hej buber
<Dudi> BlessJah, chyba pomyśle o zrobienu dla Ciebie odznaki, albo raczej bandany na rękę :D
<Dudi> znaczy na ramię
<BlessJah> Dudi: odznaki? bandany?
<Dudi> chwila
<Drathir> C[C[C/w 2
<Drathir> ups...
<scx> Dzien Dobry
<scx> Uzywal ktos tutaj Mac OS X na maszynie wirtualnej?
<Admc`> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Kwpolska> scx: kup prawdziwego maca i nie wyglupiaj sie.  najtansze za bodajze 2500 PLN.
<scx> Kwpolska: nie o to pytalem
<Kwpolska> lolwut.
<buber> kurde, najnowsza clonezilla jest zbagowana :/
<Kwpolska> Recommended videos: Pinkie Pie's Cupcake Song (my little pony...) because you watched The Device has been Modified v2 (PORTAL)
<Admc`> O.o
<scx> Kwpolska: smieszy Cie to ze nie potrafisz czytac ze zrozumieniem, czy ze piszesz nie na temat?
<Drathir> buber: czyli?
<buber> czyli ze wywala sie
<Drathir> scx: tekst dnia...
<Drathir> a na serio...
<Drathir> scx: co za roznica jakiego systemu używasz na wirtualnej?
<Drathir> jedynie chyba taka ze na macu efi musisz włączyć...
<scx> Drathir: problemem jest brak akceleracji 3D dla Mac OS X jako goscia
<scx> obawiam sie, ze moze to chodzic koszmarnie
<scx> dlatego pytam
<BlessJah> scx: sproboj
<Drathir> scx: tak jak wyżej jeśli chcesz pełną akceleracje zakup maca
<buber> wiec nie instaluj w wirtualce?
<BlessJah> chyba ze sie zastanawiasz nad tym czy kupowac
<scx> Drathir: a kto powiedzial, ze nie mam Maka?
<Drathir> scx: co wykorzystuje mac do 3d?
<BlessJah> Drathir: rysowanie ikonek na pulpicie?
<BlessJah> :>
<buber> ale se peceta poniszczylem ;]
<Drathir> scx: jeśli masz to po co na wirtualu?
<scx> Core Image, Quartz Extreme
<scx> Drathir: bo mam Linuksa jako host i nie zamierzam sie go pozbywac
<scx> a nie mam zamiaru kupowac jeszcze jednego komputera
<Drathir> scx: zainstaluj obok, choć to chyba nie do końca legalne...
<Dudi> BlessJah, Dla Ciebie :D http://www.dropmocks.com/mX9sW
<scx> Drathir: co mi da instalacja obok?
<scx> ja potrzebuje tego Linuksa do pracy caly czas
<BlessJah> jesteś pro, to będzie nowy mem, Dudi
<Dudi> Drathir, z tego co wiem Jest nie jest
<buber> yhh
<Dudi> BlessJah, możesz sie tym legitymować
<Drathir> scx: będziesz miał oba linuxa i maca szybko działającego z wszystkimi bakerami...
<scx> w manualu do VB wyczytalem, ze wsparcie 3D jest tylko dla Windows i Linux jako gosci
<Drathir> bajerami*
<buber> jest legalne tylko na sprzecie z tym obleśnym jabłcem
<scx> pytanie czy istnieje inne oprogramowania posiadajace wsparcie dla 3D i czy to wsparcie jest realnie potrzebne
<buber> scx, do osx-a są gotowe maszyny na piracie
<Dudi> buber, a no chyba że tak
<buber> i vmware a nie vbox
<scx> Drathir: co to znaczy "obok siebie"?
<Drathir> ale jak dla mnie używanie systemu w maszynie wirtualnej do czegokolwiek mija się z celem i jest wogóle nie wygodne...
<buber> no i cuuuuuuuuudnie, scandisk mi pomielił windowsa na pececie ;]
<buber> bedzie format ;(
<scx> buber: po co mi pirat, skoro mam Leopard Server?
<buber> scx, po co chcesz go wirtualizowac?
<buber> LOL
<Admc`> btw
<Admc`> widział ktoś kiedyś server na mac osx?
<scx> buber: zeby go uzywac?
<buber> ja widziałem wielokrotnie
<Admc`> O.o
<buber> scx, masz maszyne apple'a ?
<Drathir> scx: obok tak jak instalujesz win i linux obok siebie w jednym domku stoją i się nie gryza...
<scx> MacBook i Mac Mini
<buber> to po wała masz wirtualizowac?
<Admc`> ja widzialem tylko na linuxie (zazwyczaj serwery www) i na windowsie
<scx> Drathir: ale na raz dziala tylko jeden
<Admc`> na macu nigdy się nie spotkałem
<scx> Drathir: a to mi nie odpowiada
<BlessJah> Admc`: to takie ubuntu-server, tylko prostsze
<buber> dobra, ja wymiękam z dzieciakiem
<fi9o> I nie za free
<Admc`> BlessJah: i płatne :)
<Admc`> po za tym, kto stawia serwer na ubuntu
<buber> Admc`, sporo ludzi
<BlessJah> Admc`: znam takich...
<buber> Admc`, łatwo i przyjemnie
<Admc`> poważne serwery już prędzej na debianie, albo na red hacie
<buber> Admc`, a jak zadbasz o bezpieczeństwo to po co się męczyć ze slackiem albo BSD ?
<Drathir> scx: tak tylko jeden ale nie ma wirtualizacji i wszystko Ci działa...
<scx> Drathir: teraz tez mam tak, ze dziala jeden
<Drathir> Admc`: mało to serwerów na ubuntu?
<scx> czyli Debian
<scx> ale na Debianie nie uruchomie XCode
<Admc`> podziękuj ejplowi
<Admc`> za to że ma taką politykę
<Drathir> Admc`: ubuntu to taki friendly debian...
<Admc`> ubuntu to niestabilny debian
<Admc`> nie polecałbym na serwer
<Admc`> ale róbta co chceta
<Drathir> Admc`: ja często centos widzę w ofertach jeszcze
<Admc`> a to prawda że zawsze trzeba mieć najnowszego osxa żeby xcode działało?
<buber> k*waaaa, mam za karę ;]
<Admc`> Drathir: centos = redhat bez wsparcia
<buber> ciekawe czy jakies dane zostały w komplecie :D
<Admc`> system plików czy dysk?
<buber> scandisk pomielił pliki windowsa
<BlessJah> Admc`: centos5 - archiwum w repo
<Admc`> O.o
<buber> a i tak miałem przewalić instalkę na 500tke, bo nie hałasuje w nocy
<BlessJah> chyba nawet gorsze od stable
<Drathir> Admc`: gdyby z ubu wszystko wyrzucić z dodatków to powinno być stabilne jako na serwer...
<Admc`> narzędzie windowsowe zepsuło windowsa
<Admc`> ładnie :)
<buber> a clonezilla dokończyła
<buber> w sumie dysk  moze byc trefny tak samo
<Admc`> Drathir: wiesz że ubuntu to snampshot z debiana sida?
<Admc`> snapshot*
<buber> cholera, nie mam przejsciowki zeby sprawdzic czy zostało ważne
<BlessJah> Admc`: z psuja?
<Admc`> ta
<BlessJah> buber: przejsciowki?
<Admc`> pakiety są z sida
<BlessJah> Admc`: patrz, a mowia ze stabilne etc :>
<Admc`> a nie z testinga :)
<buber> BlessJah, sata -> usb
<Drathir> Admc`: mnie to nie dziwi bo windowsa nie trzeba psuć żeby sam się zepsuł...
<Admc`> BlessJah: zawsze łatają tuż przed i po premierze ;)
<Admc`> Drathir: czasy win98 minęły
<fi9o> 12:40 |      BlessJah | Admc`: patrz, a mowia ze stabilne etc :>
<fi9o> BlessJah: Jesli uzywales sida to wiesz, ze nie jest on taki niestabilny.
<fi9o> Chyba, ze nie uzywales i pieprzysz glupoty nie majac o tym pojecia.
<BlessJah> fi9o: nie używałem, popsułem debiana stable podczas upgrade do testing
<BlessJah> i od tej pory nie ufam debianowi
<Drathir> Admc`: to dlaczego ma być niestabilne ubuntu jak to prawie debian?
<Admc`> czasem szambo puszczą z experimental do sida
<fi9o> Wiec ja nie wiem skad masz jakies zdanie na temat stabilnosci sida.
<Admc`> ale ponoć da się używać
<Admc`> ja używalem testinga
<fi9o> Admc`: Ja uzywalem dosc dlugo Sida i nie mialem na co narzekac.
<BlessJah> fi9o: ja uzywam dosc dlugo archa i tez nie mam na co narzekac
<Admc`> fi9o: dobry był ten bład co powodował niedziałanie urządzeń usb
<fi9o> No o tym to juz szkoda mowic bo on jest bardziej awaryjny niz Debian Sid
<Admc`> trzeba było jakiś katalog wywalić
<BlessJah> ano wlasnie
<buber> hmm
<fi9o> Dobra ide polezec.
<Admc`> do testinga to puścili nawet
<Admc`> :)
<fi9o> Bo sie zbieram i zbieram.
<BlessJah> fi9o: bo ja mialem 2 razy problem z archem
<buber> wlasnie, moze i ja z archem powalczę
<BlessJah> fi9o: raz niepelna aktualizacja sypnela mi zaleznosci
<fi9o> Admc`: Testing tez nie daje zadnej gwarancji stabilnosci :)
<buber> w koncu mam wolne 320GB ;]
<BlessJah> fi9o: raz skasowalem przez przypadek /usr/lib
<fi9o> BlessJah: Wszedzie sie zdarza.
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> ale w obydwoch przypadkach obylo sie bez reinstalacji
<BlessJah> a mam archa od... 3 lat? 4?
<Admc`> BlessJah: bumblebee?
<Admc`> ;)
<Wilczek> :D
<buber> pany, jest sens używać już X64 ?
<BlessJah> buber: od dawna, na archu mam i nie mam zadnego problemu
<Admc`> buber: a masz wiecej niż 4GB ramu?
<buber> mam 4
<BlessJah> amkrankruleuen: co bumblubumbu
<Wilczek> To nie
<BlessJah> buber: pae ogarnie nawet wiecej niz 4
<Admc`> to instaluj x64
<BlessJah> Admc`: co bumblubublu
<BlessJah> amkrankruleuen: tabfail
<buber> winda też jest x64
<Admc`> pae jest wolniejsze niż x64
<BlessJah> buber: chyba nie XP :>
<Admc`> BlessJah: takie coś co usuwa katalog /usr
<buber> BlessJah, e-e
<buber> BlessJah, 7 SP1
<Admc`> przynajmniej był taki błąd ;)
<BlessJah> Admc`: a tak, pamietam
<buber> oryginalny ;]
<Wilczek> Admc`: Po co, Ubu przy takiej ilości z automatu instaluje PAE
<BlessJah> Admc`: nie, zamontowalem /dev/sda1 zamiast /dev/sdb1 i pomyslalem ze zainstalowalem tam jakiegos linuksa, wiec zaczalem go usuwac, bo miejsca na penie potrzebowalem
<Drathir> BlessJah: jeśli ubuntu wprowadzi jako główne unity trzeba będzie poszukać czegoś innego
<Admc`> hehe :)
<Admc`> Drathir: a lubisz gnome3?
<BlessJah> Drathir: to znaczy?
<Admc`> bo jak nie to wybierz xfce :)
<BlessJah> ja mam xfce i kde4.6
<buber> ja musze mieć na lapku coś łatwego  :)
<Drathir> z gnome 3 nie korzystałem...
<BlessJah> a do tego awesome, openbox, fluxbox
<BlessJah> duzo testowalem, nie chce mi sie sprzatac
<BlessJah> gnome3 od razu wylecialo, bo wymaga pulseaudio, ktore mnie wkurza
<Admc`> BlessJah: masz jakieś problemy z pulse?
<Admc`> bo u mnie działa dobrze od trzech lat
<BlessJah> Admc`: po co mi pulse, jak dziala alsa, to raz
<buber> da sie gdzie indziej mieć taki rendering czcionek jak w ubu ?
<BlessJah> dwa, jakos lipnie pulse samo sie startuje, nawet jak nie zalaczam gnome
<Admc`> buber: w każym linuxie
<buber> w sensie żeby było mało roboty ;]
<Admc`> mi się nie chce wywalać pulse, kompilować alsy i ustawiać dmixa
<BlessJah> Admc`: majac kilka srodowisk to bardzo wkurzajace, jesli pulse samo sie zalacza do wszystkich i nie wiadomo jak wylaczyc
<BlessJah> Admc`: zreszta to jest bardzo nie KISS, jak cos samo sie zalacza bez pytania
<Admc`> buber: instalujesz czcionkę ubuntu i już
<Drathir> BlessJah: albo inny system albo inne środowisko niż unity
<buber> Admc`, ale w samym ubu fontconfig jest inaczej skompilowany itp
<buber> na mojej matrycy wygląda to miodnie
<Admc`> buber: ja w debianie ustawiłem czcionkę ubuntu i było tak samo
<Admc`> jak na ubu
<buber> a wrzuce fedore albo cokolwiek to oczy bolą od razu
<BlessJah> mam archa, nie narzekam na renderowanie czcionek
<BlessJah> buber: sproboj zainstalowac stery od grafiki jak sie da, potem subpixel zalaczyc
<buber> BlessJah, stery do intela?
<BlessJah> no to nie isntaluj
<buber> fetora przez te chore patetnty i wolnosc mocno cierpi ;]
<Drathir> BlessJah: też słyszałem ze ten arch jest fajny ale nie miałem styczności... Może na wirtualu się pobawie...
<buber> chociaz tam gnome 3 ma to do siebie, ze po godzinie maks nastepuje u mnie sztywny zwis ;]
<BlessJah> Drathir: fajny, fajny
<buber> Drathir, ja stawiam zaraz na desktopa, jak tylko windows sie naprawi :D
<BlessJah> Drathir: jakich wczesniej systemow uzywales?
<Drathir> buber: a sprawdzałes ram?
<Kwpolska> buber: postaw xfce4
<buber> a po co mam ram sprawdzać ?
<BlessJah> buber: bo od ramu moga isc sztywne zwisy
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: nie dotyczy gnome3
<buber> BlessJah, w nowym laptopie? ;]
<BlessJah> buber: tak
<buber> BlessJah, kiedy żadne inne distro nie wali takich problemów? ;]
<buber> nawet windows? ;]
<BlessJah> buber: sprawdz mimo to
<Drathir> buber: jeśli zwis robi może coś ram zapycha w tym gnome3
<buber> fakt, unity sie potrafi wywalić, ale ten typ tak ma
<BlessJah> buber: ja w lapku mialem jeden slot na ram wolny, od razu dokupilem ramu
<buber> nie wstaje np. ekran po wygaszaczu
<BlessJah> okazalo sie ze goodram sie byczy
<Drathir> BlessJah: jedynie win... Ale teraz się zastanawiam jak mogłem się z tym męczyć
<buber> BlessJah, ja wziąłem sobie z półki :)
<BlessJah> buber: zwis nastepowal dopiero przy okreslonym wykorzystaniu ramu
<BlessJah> Drathir: ubuntu nie miales nawet?
<buber> BlessJah, nie musisz mi gadać, prowadzę serwis PC itp :)
<BlessJah> buber: no to ram powinien byc pierwsza sprawdzona rzecza...
<Drathir> BlessJah: nie od jakiegoś czasu całkowicie na ubuntu się przerzuciłem...
<BlessJah> Drathir: to bedzie ci ciezko z achem zaczac
<BlessJah> Drathir: chyba ze umiesz czytac dokumentacje
<Kwpolska> Drathir: najpierw postaw w virtualboksie
<BlessJah> tak, najpierw w vboksie
<Drathir> BlessJah: a dlaczego?
<Drathir> BlessJah: ja uparty to zapewne będę męczył, aż nie poskromię...
<BlessJah> Drathir: bo na starcie masz tylko tryb tekstowy
 * buber_ z łezką wspomina PLD 
<Drathir> BlessJah: za to lubię linuxa jeśli coś nie działa wystarczy że czytasz i robisz co jest napisane i samo się naprawia...
<Drathir> BlessJah: damy radę /chyba/
<BlessJah> tak, jesli jestes uparty i czytasz dokumentacje, to dasz rade
<BlessJah> bo dokumentacja jest swietna
<Drathir> a posiada paczki instalacyjne ?
<Drathir> czy wszystko trzeba kompilowac?
<BlessJah> to nie gentoo :>
<BlessJah> pacman to jedna z najwiekszych zalet archa
<buber> gentoo ;] po ktorejs godzinie wygrzewania pasty na procku podczas mielenia Xów wcisnąłem reset ;]
<Drathir> o każdy chyba go zna? Fajna gierka... Hrhr
<Drathir> oczywiście żartuje...
<Willcheck> BlessJah: pacman jest bardzo szybki, a AUR to świetny pomysł
<Drathir> buber: dobrze, ze chociaż kontrolki dysku i procka coś pokazywały...
<BlessJah> Willcheck: mam go od kilku lat, wiem
<buber> hmm, xfce ?
<BlessJah> tak
<buber> oglądam zrzutki jakieś
<buber> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/bildschirmfoto040720111.png/
<buber> polskie forum to jakos dziala w ogole z sensem ? ;]
<Kwpolska> buber: IRC ftw.
<buber> nie no, na laptopie nie chce xfce
<buber> może gnome3 ;]
<Kwpolska> buber: nie wyglupiaj sie.
<crusty> gnome3 :/
<buber> to juz wole kde :D
<Kwpolska> jedyna osoba, której gnome3 się podoba w archu, to Ionut Biru.
 * crusty openbox
<crusty> i wszystko ładnie
 * Kwpolska xfce4/openbox
<crusty> :3
 * Dreadlish winzgroz at the moment :D
<buber> w sumie gtk, bo używam tylko firefoxa ...
<buber> uff, dane na dysku zostały ...
<buber> ziew
<czester> qermit: Sprawdzałem i nie było Poznania...
<czester> qermit: Poza tym już mam kupione bilety Poznań-Wiedeń-Poznań za 300zł łącznie ;-)
<Drathir> ./w 2
 * buber instaluje ;]
<Kwpolska> Drathir: jesli to skrypt, pomyliles okno.  jesli to komenda, alt+2 lub esc+2 szybciej.
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: /w w irssi == /who
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: ja mam zbindowane pod /window.
<Dreadlish> ja mam /win, ale i tak używam esc+x ;d
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: do tego, zazwyczaj rzucam w ludzmi /wii.
<buber> Kwpolska, a kiedy będzie jajco v. 3.0.0?
<Admc`> dzisiaj wyszło
<Admc`> final
<buber> no zobaczymy
<Drathir> Kwpolska: tak to pomyłka... Zmienić okno chciałem... Niech naprawiają tego neta jak najszybciej...
<m477> winter: o/
<julek> czesc
<Drathir> Kwpolska: tak to pomyłka... Zmienić okno chciałem... Niech naprawiają tego neta jak najszybciej...
<BlessJah> to na dniach w archu bedzie 3.0
<buber> mam bube małą
<buber> nie moge sobie z grubem poradzić
<buber> dobra, działa
<Drathir> BlessJah: grub sam wykrywa systemy?
<BlessJah> Drathir: 2 tak
<Drathir> BlessJah: arch posiada gruba?
<BlessJah> Drathir: arch posiada to co chcesz
<BlessJah> ale defaultowo grub
<Drathir> BlessJah: a to dobrze, bo jak będę na czysto po testach instalował, to na początku będzie dzielił miejsce z innymi...
<buber> kutwa, moglem odpiac drugi dysk, bym sie teraz nie meczyl
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: grub1 też.  grub2 ssie
<bialy663> arch standardowo wrzuca grub 1
<BlessJah> tak
<Dreadlish> tag.
<Drathir> kto użyczyłby na chwilę serwera www z svn, ant i java na pokładzie?
<Drathir> oczywiście to tak w żarcie tylko...
<buber> nie chce mi sie juz w tym archu dłubać ;]
<Drathir> buber: a co się dzieje ze dłubiesz?
<buber> leniwy jestem :\
<Drathir> buber: to win tam się naszukasz i jedynie naklikasz...
<buber> w sumie desktop jest do mediów i dla ojca
<Drathir> buber: ja bym serwer z niego zrobił...
<buber> poebało ?
<buber> po co mi serwer w domu ? ;]
<Drathir> buber: fajnie mieć serwerek w domu...
<Dreadlish> potwierdzam.
<Drathir> Dreadlish: ja to do lapka nawet czasem nie podchodzę tylko z tel. korzystam...
<Dreadlish> ja tam czasem wole pełnowymiarowego qwertaja
<Dreadlish> np. kodzić na fonie bym nie mógł
<Dreadlish> poza tym że i tak mam nokie e51 narazie
<Drathir> muzyki posłuchać też bezpośrednio z dysku...
<Dreadlish> od muzyki to mam kompa z mpd ;d
<Drathir> denysonique: ale nie siedząc słuchawki i przez tel z dysku...
<Dreadlish> tabfail.
<Drathir> Dreadlish: ale nie siedząc słuchawki i przez tel z dysku...
<Drathir> e51 wszystko obsłuży
<Dreadlish> #define wszystko
<Drathir> wszystko co potrzebne
<Drathir> putty ftp
<Dreadlish> i obsługuj to na numerycznej...
<Dreadlish> ja tak nie moge
<Dreadlish> w awaryjnej sytuacji, kiedy nie mam kompa a mam wifi to tak
<Drathir> przyzwyczaiłem się już...
<Dreadlish> ale to sie zazwyczaj nie zdarza
<Drathir> komp może sobie stać a nawet ktoś korzystać a ja mogę normalnie siedzieć i grzebać serwery gier konfigurować aktualizować...
<Drathir> ale co najważniejsze screen-a potrzeba
<Drathir> a jak masz wyjście na zewnątrz bez nata to też fajna rzecz...
<Drathir> masz własne pliki wszędzie gdzie tylko net jest...
<buber> robie upgrade do 11.10 ;]
<Dreadlish> bedzie destabilizował system, jadźka dawaj hasło do roota
<Drathir> to lts ?
<Dreadlish> Drathir: 11.10 jeszcze nie wyszedł
<Dreadlish> .
<Dreadlish> lts pewno nie
<Drathir> hmmm
<Wilczek> LTS to 12.04
<Drathir> Dreadlish: to jakim cudem buber  chce aktualizować do czegoś czego niema? Bety już są?
<Dreadlish> Drathir: idk. pewno jakaś alpha albo prealpha
<buber> napewno sie posypie
<Dreadlish> ubuntu sie sypie nawet przy ltsie
<Dreadlish> tak imo
<buber> 6 minut ściągania, ze 20 mielenia i zobaczymy ;]
<Drathir> 10.04 lts był a kolejny lts kiedy powinien być?
<Drathir> Wilczek: dzięki...
<Drathir> Wilczek: dzięki...czyli jeszcze dłuuugo...
<buber> 1934KB/s ;]
<bialy663> mniam zielone frugo
<buber> to jest w sprzedazy już ? :D
<bialy663> od miechu jakoś
<buber> symbol młodości ;]
<bialy663> mam wszystkie prócz różowego
<bialy663> drogie
<bialy663> +2PLN za 250ml
<Wilczek> +VAT
<Drathir> frugo kiedyś było dobre...
<bialy663> dalej jest dobre
<Drathir> a butelka to zabić można było taka ciężka z tego co pamiętam...
<bialy663> no wtedy były większe
<Drathir> pamiętam jak win zgroze kiedyś można było szybko załatwić... Wystarczyło zaznaczyć wszystko z pulpitu i enter nacisnąć....
<Drathir> buber: dasz radę...
<buber> zobaczymy za niecałą godzinę ;]
<buber> może nie wybuchnie :D
<Drathir> ./j #archlinux-bugs
<czester> Cholera
<czester> Te telefony do Francji mnie zrujnują...
<Dreadlish> no.
<Drathir> nawet mają kanał ładnie
<Drathir> stronke dość ładna i czystą mają...
<gjm> Bry
<Drathir> czester: voip
<Drathir> już się wystraszyłem ze arch ma tylko net install...
<bialy663> ma też core
<bialy663> ale i tak net sie przyda do instalki
<winter> te wszystkie instalki archa to jak net install
<winter> i tak używalny system trzeba pobrać dopiero z neta
<gjm> ale nie masz za to czegoś co jest ci zupełnie niepotrzebne
<Drathir> bialy663: to dobrze, bo ten net to dopóki nie naprawia tragedia...
<Drathir> winter: no co Ty ? Oj... To nie fajnie minusik...
<winter> Drathir: a czego spodziewasz się po rolling release
<bialy663> no core to naprawde core
<Drathir> gjm: ale dobra byłaby chociaż taka jedna wersja offline do instalacji z podstawowymi rzeczami...
<winter> Drathir: to wybierz debina stable
<gjm> Drathir: ArchBang
<Drathir> winter: archem chce się pobawić zobaczyć jak to wygląda i chodzi... Jakoś przeboleje to netinstall, debian też ma netinstall...
<buber> ale debian produkuje  iso :)
<ntat> Można jakoś lokalnie zmienić locale? Bo mam wszędzie en i wszystkie aplikacje też mam w tym języku a nie mam dostępu do su:)
<buber> ja wychodzę z założenia, że ma działać OOTB
<Drathir> hrhr arch mnie nie lubi http://www.archlinux.org/iso/2010.05/archlinux-2010.05-core-dual.iso.torrent
<Enlik> ntat: a co ma su do locale/
<buber> jest nowsze iso ;]
<Enlik> ?
<Drathir> 403
<ntat> Enlik, z su możńa zmienić dla całego systemu
<buber> Drathir, http://ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/linux/archlinux/iso/archboot/2011.06/archlinux-2011.06-1-archboot.iso.torrent
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3mghwvx> (at ftp5.gwdg.de)
<ntat> a jak dla użytkownika zmienić?
<Enlik> ntat: aha. Graficznie to używajac menadżera logowania
<ntat> Enlik, własnie nie mam graficznie
<Enlik> ntat: albo (dla porządnych raczej programow powinno dzialac): export LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8 albo co tam chcesz
<ntat> ok, dzięki, Enlik
<gjm> to łubuntu, a Archu wystarczy mała zmiana w jednym pliku
<gjm> w Archu*
<Enlik> gjm: brak uprawnien roota
<Enlik> chyba ze Arch ma rw-rw-rw dla /etc :>
<gjm> Enlik: a, nie zauważyłem
<Drathir> buber: dzięki już zapisuje
<Qermitejro> hej. znacie jakiegos dobrego klienta ssh na telefon w j2me?
<buber> cross fingers and pray ...
<buber> brb
<ntat> ok, w locale już mam wszystkie pl ale np., jak odpalam nano, to interfejs jest po angielsku
<ntat> exit
<Qermitejro> A zrobiles locale-gen?
<ntat> Qermitejro, nie?
<ntat> co to jest?
<firemark> generuje locale
<firemark> :p
<firemark> też się zajechałem na tym na początku
<ntat> ale już mam w localle pl wszystkie
<Qermitejro> I jeszcze trzeba dodac wpisy w /etc/locale.gen czy jakos tak
<ntat> nie mam uprawnień
<ntat> mam tylko do swojego konta
<ntat> na shellu
<Qermitejro> A najlepiej to komende dpkg-reconfigure zrobic
<Drathir> Qermitejro: darmowych nie ma
<ntat> czyli nie ma mozliwości zmiany bez su?
<Enlik> denerwujące są dziadowskie wyniki w wyszukiwarkach, żeby tylko nabić reklamę itp., wymyśliłem w związku z tym takie dziwo:
<Enlik>  use Gun; use People::CEO; my $g=Gun->new; $g->kill(grep {
<Enlik>                $_->misleading } People::CEO->all()); # hate hate! :D
<Qermitejro> Dobra to ja spadam. musze sobie skrypty porobic zeby sie nie chrzanic
<Drathir> buber: oho zaczyna się...
<Dreadlish> aleco
<buber> nie no, działa ;]
<Drathir> hrhr
<Dreadlish> poprostu go wywaliło :D
<buber> tyle że pare bagów, typu brak obszaru powiadomień
<buber> i chyba z xchata sie przesiądę ;]
<buber> coprawda w messages menu wystepuje skrót, ale trzeba aż 2 razy klikać :D
<buber> empathy to umie gadu gadu już ?
<Drathir> buber: może zrób ponowny restart może wczyta ten obszar
<buber> nie łyka :)
<buber> no nie da sie inaczej :D
<buber> ale i pozytyw ...
<buber> buber@darkside:~$ free -m
<buber>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<buber> Mem:          2991        743       2247          0         63        418
<buber> -/+ buffers/cache:        261       2729
<Drathir> dobry wynik?
<buber> lepiej niż w 11.04
<buber> samo unity lepiej chodzi nawet
<buber> pomijam fakt że to alpha i wali błędami jak zło ;]
<Drathir> 11.04 podobno na netbooku kuleje
<buber> muszą posiedzieć nad tymi appletami
<Drathir> działa częstotliwość procesora?
<Drathir> buber: działa częstotliwość procesora?
<buber> nie sprawdzałem, nie potrzebuje tego
<Drathir> ciekawe po ile teraz by chodziły części na allegro do ga-k8ne
<Drathir> prądożerna płyta?
<Dreadlish> sama płyta - nie
<Dreadlish> komputer lekko wcześniejszej epoki
<Drathir> tak tak mam na myśli z podzespołami razem do niej bo już s754 jak dobrze pamiętam trochę ma...
<Dreadlish> do 533/667 są tanie akuratnie ddr2
<Matan[M]> bry
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: tak.
<Drathir> płyta nowka sobie leży może coś na tym złożę kiedyś...
<Dreadlish> imo - sprzedać ją
<Dreadlish> dopóki jeszcze sie da
<foreste> czesc
<Dreadlish> ćźęść
<Drathir> C[C[C[Cale to grosze za taka płytę...
<Dreadlish> bo to wychodzi bardziej prądożerne coś pokroju atoma
<foreste> ale jajca w nocy mialem ;p
<ntat> _ćźęść_
<ntat> :]
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> polskie znaczki ftw
<Drathir> Matan[M]: witaj...
<foreste> nowka dvd padlo
<Dreadlish> i to takie dziwne wg ciebie?
<foreste> przy nagrywaniu dvd
<Dreadlish> u mnie dvd użyte 2 razy
<Dreadlish> raz do nagrania, drugi raz czytanie
<Dreadlish> puścił dymek
<Drathir> Dreadlish: czyli jednak nie opłaca się już na tym nic stawiać?
<Dreadlish> Drathir: nyet.
<Drathir> Dreadlish: to trzeba będzie zobaczyć po ile chodzą...
<Matan[M]> jak się ujowe napędy kupuje...
<Drathir> foreste: czym Ty nagrywałes to? O.o
<buber> ciut szybciej to sie zachowuje ;]
 * Matan[M] kupił LITE ON'a 6 lat temu, do teraz działa
<Drathir> Dreadlish: marka?
<Dreadlish> Drathir: pioneer.
<foreste> dvd-r
<foreste> nagrywarka dvd k15ra
<foreste> pioneer
<Dreadlish> potem zajumałem ojcu liteona
<Dreadlish> i działa
<foreste> siadl laser dvd
<foreste> czyta cdr cdrw i nagrywa
<foreste> wersja slim :<
<Dreadlish> w lapcaku mam coś takiego jak slimtype
<Dreadlish> i sie w nim laser od cd upieprzył :D
<Drathir> Matan[M]: to ja nam jeszcze działającego do dziś lite-ona cd-rw w którym płyta pękła lekko uszkodzona po prostu ją rozerwało, bo na czas kopiowania obroty zmieniłem po kopiowaniu nero speed zamknąłem i jakimś cudem sam napęd zamknął jak huklo i błysko to płyta po
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> ja mam takiego plextora
<Dreadlish> który na 48x napieprzał jak 54x
<Drathir> całym pokoju rozwalona wyrzuciło ta przednią osłonę myślałem ze fajnie to napęd do śmietnika... Ale wyciągnęłem rozebrałem wyczyściłem chodzi do dziś...
 * Matan[M] miał kiedyś swego czasu CDroma który strzelał tacką :|
<Drathir> Dreadlish: asus k50ab napęd drugi raz w serwisie wymienili na inny typ teraz
<Drathir> Matan[M]: dobry system anty intruzowy zestrzelic kogoś tacka od napędu...
<Dreadlish> wystarczył mi system antywłamaniowy z 3 laserów z cd
<Drathir> Dreadlish: o.O
<ntat> Matan[M], to chyba LG miało taki błąd w swoim firmware, że tacki wypadały, bo się nie zatrzymywały przy wysuwaniu;)
<Dreadlish> tzn. nie u mnie
<Dreadlish> ale kurde jak przypieprzył na ampera
<Dreadlish> to mu zajarała sie wykładzina
<Drathir> Dreadlish: to nieźle...
<Matan[M]> ntat: ja to miałem w starym P100 32mb ramu :) blokady tacki się odłamały i wypadała
<ntat> ;]
<Drathir> ja bardzo dobrze wspominam markę Abit...
<Drathir> płytę główną stara bardzo co tyle ustawień miała to rzadko znaleźć można
<gjm> pamiętam moją NF-7
<gjm> nawet mam gdzieś w garażu
<Drathir> ta moja to była na celerona
<Drathir> i to jeszcze procek nie na płycie
<Drathir> celeron 433MHz bodajże
<Drathir> podkrecony na ponad 550
<Drathir> na tym gta chodziło...
<Drathir> riva tnt2
<Drathir> dobra płytka była...
<foreste> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/26696720993380572424110.jpg/
<buber> foreste, co to za suseł że takie stare jajo ?
<foreste> 11.3
<foreste> 11.4 ssie bo ma gnome3
<foreste> a laptop ramu ma tylko 890mb
<foreste> kde fail na niego
<buber> przecież jest tumbleweed
<foreste> w sumie mam 1gb ram  ale 129mb ukradlo integra ;/
<foreste> 128*
<buber> http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/swiat/nie-zyje-piosenkarka-amy-winehouse,1,4801513,wiadomosc.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3m9snco> (at wiadomosci.onet.pl)
<Dudi> buber, to było kwestią czasu:)
<Drathir> buber: żartujesz?
<buber> Drathir, nie
<buber> kurde, co gnomowe najlepiej gg obsługuje?
<Drathir> buber: ech lipa... :( fajne piosenki miała...
<Drathir> buber: pidgina bierz
<jacekowski> widac rehab jej nie pomogl
<bialy663> buber: empathy i wtyczka sunshine-telepathy
<Drathir> jacekowski: przynajmniej tworzyła coś innego niż większość co teraz na jedną i ta sama nutę...
<buber> bialy663, nie moge odpalić żadnej rozmowy ; ]
<bialy663> z gita wtykę brałeś?
<buber> bialy663, z repo
<Drathir> buber: ewentualnie psi lub psi+ i przez jabbera
<Drathir> buber: ale pidgin niby nie działa?
<bialy663> http://cgit.collabora.com/git/freedesktop.org-mirror/telepathy/telepathy-sunshine.git/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3mbpobp> (at cgit.collabora.com)
<jacekowski> Drathir: jakie cos innego
<jacekowski> Drathir: takie same komercyjne
<bialy663> tekst kumpla na ten temat " Od dziś popyt na jej płyty + 300%. "
<buber> bialy663, mam taką samą wersję z repo oneiric ;]
<Drathir> jacekowski: ile osób tworzy na taki styl jak ona piosenki?
<buber> bialy663, pobiera listę, ale nie mogę zrobić żadnej rozmowy
<bialy663> dziwne
<Drathir> buber: napisz do info bota
<buber> jak, jak nie odpala się Rozmowa? :D
<Drathir> buber: oj to aż tak źle...
<Drathir> buber: próbowałes zabić i uruchomić ponownie?
<buber> to nic nie daje
<bialy663> a działa na innym protokole?
<Drathir> może to jakąś konfiguracje dodatkową ręczna ma... czy coś...
<Drathir> albo za niski/stary numerek gg masz...
<buber> a napisz ktoś do mnie na xmmp ?
<buber> buber82@dobreprogramy.im
<bialy663> napisalem
<buber> nic nie dolatuje ;]
<buber> to zrąbane coś w tym buildzie
<Drathir> buber: zrób restart kompa dla pewności
<buber> forget it ... remove ;]
<bialy663> oneric to alfa?
<Drathir> oby się włączył...
<buber> bialy663, jeszcze raz ?
<Drathir> a tele czy empathy jest w standardzie?
<bialy663> poszło
<bialy663> w gnomie empathy
<bialy663> telepathy to menadzer polaczen do empathy
<buber> dobra, zostane przy kadu
<Drathir> a to takie buty no właśnie coś mi nie pasowało w nazwie...
<Admc`> ? Test
<Drathir> o ipv6 O.o
<buber> hahaa, kadu też z bugiem :D
<Drathir> hrhr
<Drathir> ale masz dziwnego pecha...
<buber> zachcialo mi się psucia :D
<Drathir> znak, że gg to zuo ...
<buber> ale już wiem co zrobię ;]
 * Drathir słyszy w oddali jak kuleczka skacze
<Drathir> to byłoby fajne tylko z pingwinem w środku... http://static.archlinux.org/main-20101104/media/logos/legacy/arch-legacy-wombat.png
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/43367p9> (at static.archlinux.org)
<Drathir> tak sobie czytam i niestety muszę przyznać ze ładne to mają na stronie http://www.archlinux.org/packages/extra/x86_64/acpid/
<Drathir> w sensie opis i zależności co z czym do czego...
<anemus> kurcze ale ta ilość zależności to na prawdę przesada ;P
<gjm> Drathir: wiki archa ftw.
<Drathir> gjm: nie wiem ja się nie znam ale to jakoś tak w miarę przejrzyście wygląda...
<anemus> dalej wszystko wywalają do aur?
<Drathir> i aktualizacje widzę ze też dość często https://aur.archlinux.org/
<Drathir> Dreadlish: a arch do instalacji jedynie po kablu czy po wifi też normalnie ma dostęp do neta?
<buber> fcuk arch, instaluj wheezy ;]
<buber> tak jak ja to właśnie czynię
<Dreadlish> buber: stfu.
<buber> nein
<Dreadlish> Drathir: czekaj, zobacze czy ma wireless_tools
<Drathir> buber: debiana już mam w ubuntu...
<Dreadlish> buber: czym wg ciebie debian jest lepszy od archa?
<buber> tym, że mimo bycia rolling jest stabilny? ;>
<Dreadlish> NO SHIT!
<Dreadlish> debian rolling
<Dreadlish> wooo!
<Dreadlish> to jest gówno nie rolling
<Dreadlish> Drathir: jest wifi
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish++
<Dreadlish> nic z aptem prócz debiana sida nie jest rolling
<gjm> Dreadlish++
<Skrzyp> Rolling to mogę być ja ont the floor laughing jak to czytam
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp++;
<Drathir> Dreadlish: czyli tylko modlić się żeby wpa2 obsługiwało...
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: return 0;
<Dreadlish> Drathir: wpa_supplicant też jest
<buber> a co, sid nie jest rolling? ;]
<buber> to ja czegos nie wiem, buhahaha
<Dreadlish> buber: sid - tyle z debiana jest rolling
<Dreadlish> reszta to jest gówno wydawnicze
<Skrzyp> buber: chyba rolling to tyłu
<buber> whatever
<Skrzyp> bo to co w sidzie do tyłu idzie
<buber> bez flejmowania, ja wole debilana niż archa, koniec
<Dreadlish> ale zastanów sie zanim napiszesz że cokolwiek z aptem jest rolling
<Skrzyp> buber: to poolokaj żentó i mów nadal, że debian jest rolling
<buber> tjaaa
<Dreadlish> on padnie przy ściąganiu stage
<Dreadlish> :D
<Skrzyp> nie
<buber> oj dzieci dzieci, bo wam pierdząca pęknie :)
<Skrzyp> on padnie przy csudo apt-get install wget
<Dreadlish> przecie tam jest wget
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: ale ma sida
<Skrzyp> czyl stawiał od zera
<buber> lol
<Dreadlish> on nie ma sida
<Dreadlish> on ma wheezyego
<Skrzyp> i tak zminimalizował, że mówi "A po chuj wget"
<buber> juz sie podnieciles czy dopiero zamierzasz?
<buber> smieszy mnie to trollowanie :D
<Dreadlish> mnie najbardziej rozwaliło jak odpaliłem raz czystego debiana
<Dreadlish> bash: less: command not found
<Dreadlish> :D
<Skrzyp> buber: zamierzać to zamierzałem od początku skończć tą gadkę
<gjm> buber: taka prawda, debian nie był, nie jest i nie będzie rolling relase
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Starting MTA: exim4...
<Skrzyp> hehe
<buber> Skrzyp, nawiasem ... miales kiedykolwiek doczynienia z PLD postawionym od zera, z chroota? ;]
<anemus> Dreadlish: śmieszysz mnie
<Skrzyp> buber: looks like arch or gentoo z chroota
<Dreadlish> buber: i ma lepsze skrypty startowe
<Dreadlish> nic więcej
<Dreadlish> anemus: thx.
<buber> to skończ, bo na leszcza co to ubuntu dopiero zobaczyl nie trafiles :)
<buber> talk to the hand
<Skrzyp> anemus: jak Ciebie śmieszy, to ja już dawno powinienem się przewracać ze śmiechu co sekundę
<gjm> bijcie się!
<gjm> będzie fajnie
<Dreadlish> buber: ile speców pisałeś bo tam nigdy paczek nie ma?
<buber> Dreadlish, wiele
<Dreadlish> woo
<Dreadlish> spece pisał, developer jeden
<Skrzyp> buber: ten leszcz to nawet ubuntu nie widział, tylko zrobił skok MS DOS 6.22 -> Debian Stable
<gjm> buber: http://zajac.jogger.pl/2011/07/23/zegnaj-pld/
<Dreadlish> chociaż wszyscy userzy pld to developerzy
<gjm> :>
<anemus> Chodzi o < Dreadlish> bash: less: command not found
<Dreadlish> mający userów w dupie
<gjm> Dreadlish: patrz link co dałem
<Skrzyp> gjm: to się nazywa argumentacja
<Dreadlish> gjm: widziałem
 * Skrzyp też
<buber> Skrzyp, wstrząsające, napisz o tym do bravo :)
<gjm> Skrzyp: co, niedobra? :<
<Dreadlish> anemus: aż specjalnie postawie dla ciebie sida i ci pokaże
<Skrzyp> buber: albo do bubera... znaczy do Bibera, miałem powiedzieć
<Dreadlish> bo mam nawet wolną partycje
<buber> grypsy ci nie idą wyjątkowo ;]
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: po uj? GIMP i pierdolisz skrinszota
<anemus> Dreadlish: ale ja wiem, że tak i wiem dla czego
<Drathir> Dreadlish: czyli kurczaki myślą... Fakt ze zapewne troszkę więcej zajmie konfiguracja, ale to jest fajne żeby nauczyć się od zera co system posiada na minimalnych pakietach potrzebnych do działania....
<Aleksander> Witajcie :) Czy jeżeli kupię sobie  netbooka, to będę mógł kupić oddzielny dysk SSD i zamienić go z twardzielem?
<Dreadlish> Drathir: /etc/rc.conf, /etc/locale.gen i masz czysto
<Dreadlish> Aleksander: jak masz za dużo kasy - tak
<bialy663> Aleksander: tak, ale jest szansa że stracisz gwarkę na netbuka
<Dreadlish> taka 90%
<Aleksander> :<
<buber> gjm, ja sam od dawna nie tykam płd ;]
<bialy663> pierw napisz do supportu
<Aleksander> a jak istotnie wpływa SSD na żywotność netbooka na baterii i trudność jego zepsucia?
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> w ogóle?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: system jest po to, żeby działał jak najbardziej OOTB, a nie był mulasty przy tym. Jednakże widać ostatnio, że to sprzeczność, więc trzeba użyć jakiegoś OOTBowania czegóś DIYowego jak Gentoo czy Arczynka
<Skrzyp> No chyba, że nam się chce
<bialy663> jak planujesz nim rzucać to raczej się zepsuje
<Skrzyp> A czasem, nam się chce
<Dreadlish> Mi sie zachciało raz nie wywalać archa i gentoo
<Dreadlish> i mamy asusa i hapeka
<Skrzyp> Aleksander: jak jedziesz na obóz harcerski, to lepiej daj HDD
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: pam-pam!
<buber> ziew,
<Dreadlish> buber: idź spać jak tak bardzo ci sie chce ziewać
<anemus> Czasem nie ma czasu na młodzieńcze zabawy
<Dreadlish> zrobiła sie francja elegancja parapet
<anemus> Wojna Debianowcy kontra Archowcy na kanale Ubuntu ;P
<gjm> tak to je jak łopy śpio
<Skrzyp> anemus: I Gentoowcy-Sabajoniści po stronie Archowców
<anemus> Nawet Gentoo wysłało swoje falangi
<Skrzyp> Czyli DEBowcy kontra reszta świata
<Skrzyp> a właściwie DEBile
<bialy663> nie ma żadnych rpmowców? :P
<gjm> fuj
<Skrzyp> bialy663: :D
<anemus> są...
<gjm> sprawdzają zależności
<Skrzyp> i łażą po RPMFusion
<bialy663> :'D
<anemus> marudzicie
<Vorbis> rpm > deb
 * gjm po rpm'ach miał zgagę
<Dreadlish> tar.{g,x}z > rpm
<gjm> Dreadlish++
<Drathir> Aleksander: na baterii zapewne będzie trochę dłużej trzymał, ale chodzi tu o szybkość działania wpisz na youtube ssd ocz 2 boot test
<gjm> `karma
<Przekliniak> gjm: Highest karma: "cycki" (5), "Dreadlish" (4), and "gjm" (4).  Lowest karma: "[01:02] ---- Użytkownik wilczek został zablokowany (IP Ban)--" (-1), "--- google.com ping statistics -" (-1), and "ftpd: Windows" (-1).  You (gjm) are ranked 2 out of 23.
<Skrzyp> Vorbis: tar.{bz2.gz.xz} > rpm + deb
<Vorbis> rpm > *
<gjm> Dreadlish: pa, najwięcej hejcimy a karma jaka wysoka
<Dreadlish> no
<gjm> Vorbis: co, nie idą regexp'y? :>
<Dreadlish> wcieły
<Dreadlish> bo on codec audio
<Skrzyp> Vorbis: nie można wildcardów używać, nie ma "require 'ewgex_vorbis"
<Skrzyp> *regex
<gjm> i dajcie to komuś *normalnemu* do przeczytania
<buber> Dreadlish, dobrze mamo, ale jeszcze jedna bajka
<Skrzyp> gjm: it's unreadable for all users
<gjm> Skrzyp: of this channel ;d
<Vorbis> Skrzyp, o czym ty do mnie piszesz?
<Skrzyp> buber: Poszedł buber do kernel.org
<buber> stfu ;>
<Skrzyp> I tak skończyła się jego wycieczka w internecie
<Skrzyp> gjm: exclude talking now
<gjm> Skrzyp: not all
<buber> Skrzyp, ale co ty pierdolisz, bo nie załapałem ? ;]
<buber> nudzi mnie trollownia ;]
<Skrzyp> buber: rzeczywiście, koniec bajki, do spania, bo już nie kontaktujesz
<buber> tak tak, najpierw browara tylko wypije
<buber> moge? ;]
<Skrzyp> nie!
<Skrzyp> bo będziesz sikał po nocy
<gjm> chwali się że ma piwo ;>
<buber> za stary jestem na to
<gjm> no to po co pytasz? i piszesz nt. temat?
<buber> a to jest jakis temat czy #hejternia ?
<buber> ;>
<gjm> tak
<Dreadlish> ?
<Skrzyp> to jest #kanał-ludzi-ze-wszystkimi-systemami-za-wyjątkiem-ubuntu-pl[D
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> ej?
<gjm> e?
<Dreadlish> f?
<gjm> g?
<Dreadlish> h?
<gjm> i?
<Dreadlish> i gówno
<Dreadlish> 1:0
<Dreadlish> :D
<Stirlitz> wyp...ć
<Skrzyp> :D
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> stirlitz wpadł
<Dreadlish> *silence*
<qermit>  /o
<Skrzyp> Stirlitz: a mam rzucić fortunką?
<Diabelko> kklimonda: działa, udało się ;f
<gjm> Skrzyp: krótko i na temat
<Diabelko> `utf-8
<Dreadlish> i nagle sie ludzie pojawili
<Skrzyp> gjm: czaj, tylko się ściągną
<qermit> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Dreadlish> qermit: coś zrąbał przekliniaka :(?
<Dreadlish> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Dreadlish> wowo!
<qermit> banda tempych członków
<Diabelko> cicho żabolu
<Dreadlish> Diabelko++;
<gjm> hehs
<gjm> chociaż qermit w pewnym sensie ma rację
<Dreadlish> tylko sens musi być pewny
<qermit> Diabelko--
<qermit> qermit++
<Dreadlish> pierwszy raz od pierdyliarda lat zobaczyłem karte nvidii
<gjm> qermit: teraz czytaj query od Przekliniaka
<Dreadlish> a i tak nie działa
<qermit> gjm: jakie query
<Dreadlish> `karma
<Przekliniak> Dreadlish: Highest karma: "cycki" (5), "Dreadlish" (4), and "gjm" (4).  Lowest karma: "Diabelko" (-1), "[01:02] ---- Użytkownik wilczek został zablokowany (IP Ban)--" (-1), and "--- google.com ping statistics -" (-1).  You (Dreadlish) are ranked 2 out of 24.
<qermit> `karma cycki
<Przekliniak> qermit: Karma for "cycki" has been increased 5 times and decreased 0 times for a total karma of 5.
<qermit> cycki++
<gjm> cycki--
<gjm> lol
<qermit> Przekliniak: admin ignore add gjm
<Przekliniak> qermit: Gotowe milordzie!
<buber> kurde, trzeba wstac jutro o pogańskiej godzinie ;]
<qermit> gjm: a ty co? Admc` ?
<gjm> qermit: weź :<
<gjm> qermit: akurat lubię małe
<Admc`> ...
<Dreadlish> "co za dużo to nie zdrowo"
<buber> gjm, ale
<Dreadlish> cycat wiadomy
<gjm> jakbym chciał duże to bym krowę kupił :>
<buber> ale lepiej jak duże ;]
<Skrzyp> a nawet cytat
<Skrzyp> buber: do windy się nie zmieści
<buber> C albo D sie zmiesci :D
<Skrzyp> a nawet C#
<gjm> jedna para
<Dreadlish> ce szarp?
<Dreadlish> ten szyt
<Dreadlish> ?
<buber> sutek ma byc szarp ;]
<qermit> `cycki
<qermit> `karma cycki
<Przekliniak> qermit: Karma for "cycki" has been increased 6 times and decreased 0 times for a total karma of 6.
<gjm> qermit: cziter
<qermit> admin ignore remove gjm
<qermit> `admin ignore remove gjm
<Przekliniak> qermit: Gotowe milordzie!
<Dreadlish> lol
<qermit> etam cziter
<Dreadlish> Szlugensa milordzie
<Dreadlish> :D
<Diabelko> cycki cycki cycki++
<gjm> `daj gibona mnie
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: W łeb, milordzie? :D
<Dreadlish> ide po tymbarka
<Admc`> qermit:  dlaczego mylisz że jestem gejem?
<gjm> bo masz chłopka
<gjm> chłopaka*
<gjm> lol
<Admc`> No i?
<Admc`> Dziewczyny też są fajne
<gjm> drążek w tyłku też jest fajny?
<qermit> ciekawe jak to jest podciągać się na drążku
<Dreadlish> to idź i sie podciągnij
<gjm> to skołuj mu taki drążek ;d
<Admc`> O matko, wy mylicie że ja bym tylko od tyłu brał
<Dreadlish> co to ja
<Dreadlish> allegro?
<anemus> podciągać czy ciągnąć drążek?
<Admc`> Miłość != ruchanie
<Dreadlish> anemus: pod
<gjm> Admc`: ale w dupe cie wali czasem, nie?
<qermit> Admc`: tak wiem, czasem ty jesteś brany
<Vorbis> Admc`, wolisz być na górze?
<gjm> czy tam na odwrót
<qermit> Admc`: a 69 jak robicie?
<Admc`> wolę o tym nie rozmawiać publicznie
<gjm> lodzik po waleniu w dupsko, smacznego
<qermit> no ja też bym o tym wolał nie rozmawiać
<Admc`> To po co zaczynacie
<qermit> gjm: "to co, dziś z polewą czekoladową?"
<qermit> Admc`: bo mi się to w pale nie mieści
<gjm> qermit++
<gjm> qermit++
<Admc`> Poza tym ten kanał nie ma oznaczenia +18
<qermit> Admc`: wiesz, to tak jak by iść do zoo i nie obejrzeć małpy albo słonia
<qermit> o właśnie, w poznaniu też był słoń gej
<Admc`> qermit: wybuchłem śmiechem jak to napisales
<qermit> w poniedziałek jadę pewnie do zoo to dla was zdjęcia zrobię
<Stirlitz> ja wiem ze troche wam przeszkadzam, ale czy ktoś uzywał DRBD?
<qermit> http://noshit.pl/lubie/51375
<qermit> Stirlitz: ja próbowałem ale mnie nie wyszło
<qermit> Admc`: a nie wolał byś tak? http://noshit.pl/lubie/51370
<qermit> a nie drdb chyba nie
<Stirlitz> potzrebuję czegoś co mi bedzie robiło kopie całej maszyny
<qermit> DRDB jest OK chyba
<Stirlitz> no nic chyba spróbuję
<qermit> Stirlitz: btw co to za maszyna?
<qermit> z bazą danych?
<Stirlitz> no z wieloma nawet, niemałymi
<Drathir> Stirlitz: rsync ?
<Drathir> albo sqldump pm prostu
<Drathir> i wrzuc do cyklicznych co określony czas
<Drathir> po prostu*
<qermit> Drathir: podejrzewam że do takich baz to niebardzo
<qermit> zwłaszcza jeżeli ma być to HA
<Skrzyp> Stirlitz przeglądał pocztę elektroniczną. Nagle do gabinetu wszedł Muller.
<Skrzyp> U Stirlitza na ekranie ujrzał szereg bezsensownych znaczków.
<Skrzyp> - Szyfr - pomyślał Muller.
<Drathir> a jaka to baza?
<Skrzyp> - KOI8-R - pomyślał Stirlitz.
<Skrzyp> Stirlitz: dopiąłem swego
<Stirlitz> hyh ten akurat dobry ;)
<Skrzyp> Stirlitz: dlatego go dałem
<Stirlitz> baz jest kilkadziesiat i każda srednio 3GB
<Stirlitz> wiec jakby...
<Stirlitz> a bedzie wiecej
<qermit> Stirlitz: nie próbowałeś kupić "lepszej" bazy?
<Stirlitz> ale sama baza mi nie przeszkadza, potrzebuję lusterko na wypadek padu pierwszej
<Drathir> Stirlitz: musisz mieć bazy osobno? Bo to potrafi kopie całego localhosta zrobić
<Stirlitz> oj coście sie czepili tych baz, baze to se mogę replikowac osobno
<qermit> Drathir: jak wyobrażasz sobie kopiowanie 30GB cały czas?
<Drathir> Stirlitz: ewentualnie drugi serwer mysql postawić i chyba potrafi synchronizowac między serwerami, ale to pierwsze lepsze bo potrafi kompresowac
<qermit> Stirlitz: wracając do tematu - DRDB jest proste jak konstrukcja CEPHA
<Stirlitz> no widzę, a takie rozwiazania sa najlepsze :) wiec chyba zreplikuję normalnie a cała resztę...
<JasFasolka> Pomoże mi ktoś z widokiem plików? Mam zwarty, ale kurde w owym wydaniu to nazwy plików ledwo widać, w sensie, że strasznie poucinane są. Da się zrobić bym widział pełne nazwy, albo chociaż troszkę więcej (nie używając widoku "listy") ?
<Drathir> qermit: pojedynczych zmian chyba ciężko jedynie co mi przychodzi na myśl to coś w stylu jakiegoś gita czy svna trzebaby było postawić...
<Drathir> żeby sprawdzało jedynie różnice.
<Stirlitz> teoria tutaj nic nie da ;)
<qermit> Stirlitz: a zastanawiałeś się nad systemami typu CEPH, Lustre, GFS czy OCFS2?
<JasFasolka> a poradziłem sobie. łatwizna jednak :P To jedno pytanie, istnieje w ubuntu coś takiego jak skróty?
<gjm> qermit:
<Stirlitz> ja tu raczkuję dopiero w temacie, NA RAZIE musze miec zapasową maszynę w razie w
<qermit> gjm: ?
<gjm> 20:25 < qermit> Drathir: jak wyobrażasz sobie kopiowanie 30GB cały czas?
<Drathir> JasFasolka: dowiazania
<Stirlitz> albo i dwie
<gjm> cp /dev/zero /dev/null
<gjm> i jazda
<gjm> qermit: ^
<JasFasolka> a ma ktoś pomysł dlaczego mi audacity działa "w zwolnionym tempie" gdy je przesuwam ? :P
<JasFasolka> nie żeby wielka sprawa, ale irytuje czasem ...
<Drathir> JasFasolka: stery od grafiki może? Robiłes aktualizację systemu?
<JasFasolka> no tak
<JasFasolka> 64 bit
<JasFasolka> rekomendowane stery
<JasFasolka> no i ten beta flash 64 bitowy - może to ma jakieś znaczenie?
<Drathir> sprawdź czy pod innymi graficznymi Ci tak robi.
<JasFasolka> i tylko audacity tak, reszta normalnie hula
<Drathir> JasFasolka: zainstaluj dodatek do firefoxa flashaid
<Damn3d> Co ma audacity do flasha?
<JasFasolka> nie wiem, tak rzuciłem żeby nie było
<JasFasolka> a firefoxa nie używam, chromium raczej
<Drathir> ten programik do obróbki ogólnie średnio stabilnie chodzi moim zdaniem jeśli chodzi o płynność...
<Damn3d> Mi zawsze chodzil ok ;p
<Damn3d> z tym ze na windowsie
<JasFasolka> o boze, ale sie rypnąłem
<JasFasolka> audacious
<JasFasolka> o to mi chodziło :P
<Damn3d> .. :d
<Damn3d> Ale on i tak tez nic nie ma do flasha
<Damn3d> wiec zadna roznica
<Damn3d> w ogole zdziwilbym sie
<Dreadlish> sosiestało?
<Damn3d> gdyby jakikolwiek program open source flasha uzywal ;P
<Drathir> hrhr
<JasFasolka> ja jestem noobem
<JasFasolka> zwlaszcza jesli chodzi o ubuntu
<JasFasolka> tak czy owak myslalem ze to moze jakas wada wrodzona
<JasFasolka> i pod obecnymi sterami + 64 bitowym systemem
<qermit> Damn3d: znam takie
<JasFasolka> tak to dziala po prostu
<Drathir> to do odtwarzania muzyki?
<JasFasolka> nom
<Damn3d> qermit np?
<Drathir> osobiście wolę Smplayer lepiej i szybciej ustawić opcje i przy okazji muzykę też ładnie odtwarza albo bunshee
<Damn3d> nie żebym wątpił, z ciekawosci ;p
<JasFasolka> banshee zbyt rozbudowane
<JasFasolka> audacious po prostu najbardziej podobny do winampa
<JasFasolka> chociaz jeszcze o jakims innym tam slyszalem, x cos tam, jak to szlo?
<JasFasolka> ze w zasadzie to kopia winampa na linuxa
<gjm> lol
<Admc`> Xmpp
<gjm> kopia, pff
<Admc`> Audacious to fork xmms
<JasFasolka> nie kopia?
<Admc`> Xmms*
<JasFasolka> nie wiem, chciałem po prostu coś najbardziej podobnego do winampa
<Drathir> smplayer , bądź gmplayer czy jakoś tak ewentualnie totem
<ntat> xmms też podobny wizualnie do Winampa
<qermit> Damn3d: http://www.openwms.org/ właściwie to AdobeFlex ale to to samo
<JasFasolka> mnie tam by wystarczylo zeby wlasnie audacious po prostu nie "zwalniało" tak
<JasFasolka> ale skoro nie wiecie dlaczego tak sie dzieje, to nic tam
<Drathir> może nie czysty do muzyki smplayer ale dźwięk mi odpowiada i szybko działa jak dla mnie...
<anemus> smplayer obsługuje listy???
<Dreadlish> tak
<Drathir> a będą Ci powoli chodzić bo to obraz jest chyba w jakiś inny sposób wytwarzany...
<ntat> ja ostatnio korzystam z mocp :)
<anemus> a faktycznie
<ntat> a wcześniej za Mplayer`a
<Drathir> albo vlcplayer
<ntat> pierwszy i drugi fajnie "chowa się" w guake:)
<ntat> a vlc do wideo
<Drathir> mplayer to w sumie smplayer prawie
<anemus> smplayer to nakładka na mplayera
<ntat> tak to gui mplayer`a
<Matan[M]> ktoś wie kiedy mniej więcej wyjść ma 10.04.4 LTS
<Drathir> vlc uszkodzone pliki fajnie odtwarza, działa z terminala jak mplayer
<anemus> ja ostatnio do muzy męczę Quod Libet
<Drathir> vlc nawet mi na komórce w putty filmy otwarzalo w kilku kolorach i przez rysowanie znakami ale świetnie to wygląda...
<qermit> heh, czuję się z 5 kg chudszy
<Matan[M]> qermit: uciąłeś sobie penisa? ;]
<anemus> ikrę złożyłeś?
<qermit> czarny kawior
<Stirlitz> kupę zrobił, w pewnym wieku to wielka radość udany stolec
<buber> puścił orkę na spacer
<Matan[M]> postraszył porcelankę
<Wilczek> Fuck yeah! Dostosowałem Fx'a do GNOME
<Stirlitz> a to ci nowina
<Wilczek> Stirlitz: :P
<Wilczek> W końcu brak dekoracji, a przyciski na pasku Firefoxa
<Admc`> Wilczek, wygląda do dupy
 * Matan[M] wyliczył że następny LTS to będzie 12.04 z literką Q
<Wilczek> Admc`: Nie, nie wyglądam do dupy :P
<Admc`> Wygląda do dupy
<Wilczek> *wygląda
<Admc`> Zwłaszcza używasz personasa
<Wilczek> http://s3.ifotos.pl/img/zrzutekra_hsxxpxh.png
<Admc`> Personasy ssają ostro
<Admc`> I przyciski sterujące nie integrują ci sie
<qermit> Admc`: z twoich ust - do dupy to pochwała czy zniewaga?
<Admc`> JA PIERDOLE
<Enlik> haha!
<qermit> no dobra na dziś już kończę
<Wilczek> qermit: Zamknij jadaczkę
<Admc`> kuzynka zalała mi laptopa
<qermit> oO
<Admc`> KURWA
<qermit> ładna?
<qermit> Admc`: słownictwo
<Admc`> 2,5 roju ma
<Admc`> Roku*
<Matan[M]> qermit: ta pytaj się pedała czy ładna dziewczyna ;)
<qermit> hmm, czyli nic tylko odchować i potem użonowić
<qermit> :E
<Wilczek> Matan[M]: Pedał to masz przy rowerze
<qermit> Wilczek: a ty co?
<Admc`> I to jeszcze wódką zalała
<Wilczek> qermit: Co ja co?
<Wilczek> Admc`: To się wyczyści dzięki spirytusowi :P
<gjm> Wilczek: z tym pedałem
<Wilczek> gjm: No co?
<Matan[M]> Wilczek: a ty co? rowerowy?
<Wilczek> Matan[M]: Ale wku*wia mnie jak ktoś mówi 'pedał'
<qermit> a jak ma mówić?
<qermit> cwel?
<Matan[M]> ciota?
<Wilczek> Homoseksualista/bi/gej
<gjm> Wilczek: ty, a ty nie jesteś przypadkiem chłopakiem Admc` ?
<qermit> chyba jest
<Wilczek> gjm: Ale skapa...
<Matan[M]> pedał to jakoś tako huhumanitarno ardziej
<gjm> Wilczek: wiesz, nigdy się nad tym nie zadtanawiałem
<gjm> lol, mam parę
<gjm> mamy*
<qermit> Wilczek: jak to jest z tym waszym 69
<qermit> z polewą czekolwadową
<Wilczek> qermit: Wrrr
 * qermit runs
<Matan[M]> 2 boys 1 cup
<Admc`> Jakbym był gejem to jeszcze bym zrozumiał
<anemus> Zaprzeczanie swojej naturze zrujnuje ci psychę
<Drathir> Admc`: bateria out i wysusz
<gjm> ale masz chłopaka, jak dla mnie to jeden ciul
<Matan[M]> Admc`: nosisz stylowe ciuchy i jesteś artystą?
<Wilczek> ...
<qermit> Matan[M]: nieee, ja wnioskuję że Wilczek jest kobietą w tym związku
<Matan[M]> a to jesteś tylko zwykłym pedałem a nie gejem
<Matan[M]> *jest
 * Matan[M] zaczyna się wkurzać na dokończanie wyrazów przez tab...
<qermit> Wilczek, Admc` dacie swoją suit focie?
<gjm> Matan[M]: suchy tekst
<Wilczek> qermit: nie
<Matan[M]> nie
<Matan[M]> qermit: panie, ja dopiero co jadł
<qermit> Wilczek: no nie bądź taki nieśmiały, skoro już się deklarujesz to może najwyższy czas uczynić ten następny krok
<qermit> btw, co na to wasi rodzice?
<Wilczek> Gówienko
<Wilczek> Nie gadam z wami
<gjm> kupili im po mac'u
<Stirlitz> qermit, ja wszystko rozumiem ale cwel? opanuj sie trochę
<gjm> nie no, cwel to w pierdlu
<qermit> :(
<qermit> ooo znowu wracają do koncepcji dysków holograficznych
<gjm> obraził się
<Admc`> Po prostu przesiada sie na telefon
<Admc`> Bo nie chce mu sie siedzieć przed kompem
<qermit> `calc 600 usd in pln
<Przekliniak> qermit: 600 U.S. dollars = 1 662.96196 Polish zloty
<Matan[M]> Admc`: skąd to wiesz, on jest u ciebie?
<qermit> w
<kklimonda> jezu ludzie, zaraz wszyscy tutaj jak stoicie zarobicie bany. Z takimi "dyskusjami" to po szkole, a nie na kanale. qermit Matan[M] anemus. No i Admc` za przeklinanie
<Admc`> Słyszałeś o czymś takim jak query
<kklimonda> Admc`: zamiast przeklinać, po prostu daj mi pinga, albo na /q napisz.
<gjm> a ja nie :D
<Dreadlish> wtf?
<Admc`> kklimonda: jakbyś się czuł jakby dziecko zalało ci laptopa wódką?
<gjm> Dreadlish: "kulturalna" dyskusja
<Dreadlish> gjm: ok.
<Matan[M]> gjm: *kulinarna
<kklimonda> Admc`: nie wiem, ale bym nie przeklinał na kanale
<Dreadlish> gjm: zgrzeszyłem - kupiłem książke o javie :DDD
<qermit> Admc`: na odwyk ją bym wysłał
<Admc`> Ryzyko uszkodzenia sprzętu i strata alkoholu
<Dreadlish> to drugie gorsze
<Admc`> Ta
<gjm> Dreadlish: ciężka pewnie :D
<Dreadlish> gjm: nie wiem - kupiłem bo mi brakowało 50zł do fulla
<Admc`> Zwłaszcza ze laptop ma 7 lat
<Dreadlish> a nie chce żebym musiał im 50zł oddawać
<Dreadlish> kupie pierdołe
<Dreadlish> ale kasy nie oddam
<gjm> tak jest
<gjm> cisnąć dziadów
<Dreadlish> po kij mam im oddawać kase?
<Dreadlish> na jakąś gównianną grecje?
<Dreadlish> NO WAI.
<Dreadlish> unia dała, unia nie weźmie
<Dreadlish> a ten "kryzys" w grecji to tylko i tak temat zastępczy
<qermit> Dreadlish: słyszałeś o takim przycisku "reset długu publicznego" ?
<Dreadlish> qermit: yyy... to ten taki niepodłączony przycisk reset u mnie w pccie?
<kklimonda> qermit: tak, jest duży czerwony i wystrzeliwuje salwy rakiet atomowych ;)
<Drathir> http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2011/07/11/poniedzielnik-wiesci-ze-swiata-opensource-numer-9
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3v8e84l> (at czytelnia.ubuntu.pl)
<Drathir> ilu z Was sprawdza ?
<Dreadlish> nic
<Drathir> sygnatury
<qermit> Drathir: jakie sygnatury?
<Drathir> plików... Odnośnie vsftpd...
<qermit> Drathir: apt/dpkg sam sprawdza sygnatury
<Drathir> czyli nie powinien tak spreparowanej zainstalować?
<Stirlitz> im pewnie chodzi o to czy paczkujacy sprawdzał
<Stirlitz> src lezy na serverach ubuntu i musiałby sie wstrzelic akurat
<qermit> Stirlitz: skrypty do paczkowania nie sprawdzają gpg źródła?
<Vorbis> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, ^^
<Stirlitz> ja sobie nie przypominam, nie wiem natomiast jak z tym ppa
<Stirlitz> pamiętną wtopę z proftpd genciarze wykryli
<Stirlitz> zwykli tacy bo się nie budowało
<kklimonda> do ppa można wrzucić wszystko, ale oficjalne archiwa są podpisane i apt krzyczy jak się podpis nie zgadza
<Stirlitz> ale, o same źródła chodzi
<Drathir> kklimonda: ale nie pozwoli zainstalować?
<Drathir> kklimonda: czy tylko ze z niepewnego źródła?
<Stirlitz> jesli ktos podmieni źródła na stronie projektu, to czy paczkujacy do oficjalnych sprawdzają
<kklimonda> Drathir: nie pozwoli
<Stirlitz> wiekszość to i tak upstream z debiana to bedzie na nich ;)
<Drathir> kklimonda: a to akurat plus...
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: zależy od paczkujących tak naprawdę
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: tak naprawdę, aby źródła były pewne, deweloper nie musi wiele zrobić.
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: wrzuca paczkę, plik z sumą kontrolną, i podpis gpg
<kklimonda> s/paczkę/paczkę ze źródłami
<jacekowski> kklimonda: czyli trzeba podpis
<Stirlitz> no wiadomo
<jacekowski> i sobie to skonfigurowac
<Stirlitz> ale czy bierze te sumę ze strony projeku
<kklimonda> jacekowski: najlepiej, bez tego nie da się tak naprawdę sprawdzić poprawności paczki.
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: suma powinna być w tym samym katalogu co tarball, podpis sumy (tym samym kluczem zawsze) także
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, ale sume sam sobie generuje?
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: deweloper generuje sumę i wrzuca ją podpisaną na serwer, maintainer po ściągnięciu sprawdza czy się zgadza
<Stirlitz> oj to dalej nie to o co pytam zdaje się
<anemus> nadzieja w tym że generuje na plikach u siebie, a nie podmienionych...
<Stirlitz> zakładając ze ściaga podmieniona paczkę, sprawdza sumę swoja i te ze strony projektu?
<kklimonda> no ale tarballa się generuje ze źródeł, i w tym momencie generuje się sumę też
<qermit> czy w qt jak chcę zabić inny proces to muszę uzyć funkcji bibliotecznej kill czy jest coś w qt zaimplementowanego do tego?
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: ściąga podmienioną paczkę, plik z sumą, i plik z podpisem pliku z sumą ;)
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: jako, że nie da się podpisu podrobić a maintainer ma fingerprint klucza u siebie, to jeżeli zgadza się podpis na pliku z sumą, i suma z tarballem to jest ok.
<Stirlitz> .
<Stirlitz> ;P
<kklimonda> popsułeś komu cały dzień ;)
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, tyle ze ja cały czas nie o to pytam ;)
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: pytasz o to co robi maintainer by się upewnić, że paczka którą ściągnął nie jest podmieniona?
<Stirlitz> zakladając że sciaga źródła ze strony podmienione to moze sobie zrobic wszystko i podpisac je własnym kluczem
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: ale odcisk klucza jest znany maintainerowi. I można sprawdzić czy paczka podpisana jest tym samym kluczem.
<Stirlitz> no mniej wiecej właściwie pytam sie czy jest kontrola nad tym czy w ogóle to robi
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: jeżeli jest sytuacja, że maintainer nie ma mozliwości sprawdzenia poprawności paczki bo nie zna klucza/paczka nie jest podpisana, to (zakładając, że projekt nie ma listy dyskusyjnej na którą wysyła się announce) pozostaje kontakt z deweloperem w razie wątpliwości.
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: nie ma kontroli
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: tak, istnieje możliwość, że ktoś wrzuci backdoora (specjalnie, albo nie) do dystrybucji za pomocą paczki.
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: ale bardziej popularne paczkowane (i śledzone) są przez bardziej doświadczone osoby.
<kklimonda> więcj największym problemem jest "długi ogon"
<kklimonda> bardziej populane programy*
<Stirlitz> wiec jeżelibedzie chciał lub nieświadomie sciagnie lewe źródła to te źródła znajda się na serwerach ubuntu
<Stirlitz> do tego zbudowane paczki z lewych źródeł
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: tak, ale szansa na to, że wylądują w stabilnym wydaniu jest niewielka.
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: to co ląduje w stabilnym wydaniu jest sprawdzane dokładnie
<kklimonda> więc backdoor musiałby wylądować w wersji niestabilnej i przeleżeć ileś czasu
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, cóż nie jesteśmy w stanie tego ogarnąć jako ludzie, ale nie ma mechanizmu który by to sprawdzał
<kklimonda> jest spora szansa, że przed wydaniem stabilnej wersji ktoś się zorientuje i sprawdzi czy nasza wersja ma tę dziurę
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: w stabilnym wydaniu lądują tylko "małe" patche
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: i są czytane przez ludzi
<qermit> przeważnie wszystko jest w systemie kontroli wersji i odrazu widać kto co zmienia
<Stirlitz> qermit, ale w takim ebuildzie zawsze leci ze strony projektu... i jak sie nie zgadza to od razu widać
<kklimonda> (i przeważająca część tych patchy est brana bezpośrednio z vcs) fakt, możliwe, że ktoś poświęci X czasu by zostać deweloperem ubuntu, a potem poświęcić jeszcze trochę by znaleść buga którego można naprawić w taki sposób, by stworzyć dziurę której peer review nie wykryje.
<Stirlitz> chyba ze tworzacy ebuilda doda zła sume ;)
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: chyba, że upstream zmieni świadomie paczkę i nie podbije wersji ;)
<kklimonda> i wtedy jest zonk ;)
<qermit> Stirlitz: czyli dość często
<Stirlitz> qermit, co często?
<qermit> no często źle wklejają
<Drathir> chyba ze te pliki źródeł z których tworzy się paczki były na serwerze odciętym od sieci i na ich podstawie były generowane główne sumy kontrolne... A osobno na innym normalnie tworzone i jedynie porównywane sumy z głównego,ale to chyba raczej niemożliwe...
<qermit> dobra, czaś spać
<Stirlitz> Drathir, ech... na przykladzie proftpd, i vsftpd nie trzeba wiele zachodu wystarczy ze budujący cokolwiek ebuilda rpma czy deba tam sam sobie wygeneruje sume i wszystko bedzie grało
<jacekowski> kklimonda: a w debianie bug w openssl to co?
<jacekowski> kklimonda: liczysz na to ze ktos te gigabajty kodu czyta za kazdym razem
<Stirlitz> to akurat inna bajka
<Stirlitz> facet napisał tyle ze nie na te listę
<Stirlitz> i sie oberwało ubuntowi tyż
<Drathir> Stirlitz: ale do tego głównego odciętego od neta miałoby dajmy na to dostęp tylko kilka pewnych i bardzo dobrze znających się osób, wtedy nawet jak coś podmienia na tym normalnym i porównają z sumami z tego odciętego nie będzie się zgadzać
<kklimonda> jacekowski: blad w openssl byl failem po obu stronach.
<kklimonda> jacekowski: gigabajtów kodu nikt nie czyta, ale patche tak
<kklimonda> inna sprawa, że im bardziej "sprawdzona" osoba tym mniej zapewne sę ją srpawdza no i czasem zdarzy się wpadka.
<Stirlitz> poza tym czy dzieki temu sselu komuś coś zrobiono?
<kklimonda> pewnie tak, ale nie słyszałem nic
<Stirlitz> bo jakos nie przypominam sobie włamów
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: bylo sporo
<Stirlitz> a cos na poparcie?
<jacekowski> slapper
<jacekowski> to uzywalo tego buga
<jacekowski> tez
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: to był poważny bug, po necie krążyły listy kluczy ssh wygenerowanych ;)
<Drathir> Stirlitz: i sumę mogłyby sprawdzać osoby z tego odciętego wtedy nie na możliwości, ze jeśli wyślą prawidłowe sumy z odciętego ktoś w tym normalnym je zmodyfikuje tak, żeby się zgadzały... Bo tutaj wysyłaliby w ciemno po trochu...
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, ja nie mówie że niepoważny, lista tych kluczy jest przecież w paczce teraz
<jacekowski> no
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: więc można spokojnie założyć, że ktoś się włamał
<Stirlitz> ale o jakis spektakularnych sukcesach nie było głośno
<jacekowski> bo duze miejsca uaktualnily ssh i wszystko powiazane
<jacekowski> a ssh mialo bardzo szybko zablokowane logowanie slabymi kluczami
<kklimonda> bo to było łatwo naprawić, i chyba żaden hacker nie spodziewał się takiego buga znaleść ;)
<derester> Siema
<jacekowski> kklimonda: a miliony ludzi ktorym nagle klucze przestaly dzialac
<kklimonda> jacekowski: lepsze to, niż włamanie
<jacekowski> kklimonda: gdyby mi moj klucz przestal dzialac to bym sie nie ucieszyl
<jacekowski> ja hasel nie pamietam
<kklimonda> jacekowski: no zdziwiłbym się, gdybyś się ucieszył.
<Drathir> jest możliwe logowanie po ssh automatyczne za pomocą zgadzających się kluczy plus uwierzytelnienie za pomocą loginu i hasła?
<Stirlitz> openssh-blacklist ;)
<jacekowski> Drathir: czyli klucze+haslo?
<jacekowski> Drathir: jednoczesnie
<Drathir> jacekowski: tak
<jacekowski> Drathir: no daloby sie
<jacekowski> troche bez sensu
<Stirlitz> napierw haslo do klucza to normalne zachowanie ;)
<jacekowski> ale on chce chyba autentykacje po stronie serwera dodatkowa
<Drathir> jacekowski: dlaczego ? Nawet wykradniecie kluczy nic by nie dało, bo dodatkowo jeszcze osoba musiałaby znać login i hasło...
<jacekowski> Drathir: to rownie dobrze sie mozesz loginem i haslem logowac
<jacekowski> Drathir: albo jednorazowymi haslami
<Drathir> jacekowski: ale z drugiej strony bez pasujących kluczy nie powinno dopuścić do loginu i hasła...
<kklimonda> ew. kluczem który ma hasło
<kklimonda> Drathir: do loginu musi dopuścić
<Drathir> jacekowski: jednorazowe też dobry pomysł...
<jacekowski> ja mam jednorazowe
<jacekowski> pam-otwp
<jacekowski> otpw*
<Drathir> kklimonda: jak masz niezgadzające się klucze moim zdaniem nie powinno dopuszczać odrazu zakończyć połączenie, dopiero jeśli klucze się zgadzają weryfikacja login hasło tak byłoby bezpieczniej trochę...
<kklimonda> Drathir: ale login musi zweryfikować by sprawdzić skąd klucz użytkownika wziąść
<Drathir> jacekowski: na jakiej podstawie jest generowane to jednorazowe?
<Drathir> kklimonda: fakt... Kurczaki to jakby to zrobić... Musiałyby być dwa klucze w takim razie ogólny dla całego ssh i drugi wtedy sprawdzałby login
<kklimonda> na podstawie hasła które wpisujesz, i które staje się prefiksem
<kklimonda> Drathir: ale to zwiększy poziom bezpieczeństwa do "paranoid"
<kklimonda> Drathir: zrobić to prosto
<Drathir> kklimonda: aha... Myślałem że hasło jest w jakiś sposób dostarczane coś w stylu banków...
<kklimonda> Drathir: stawiasz openvpn
<kklimonda> konfigurujesz ssh by nasłuchiwało tylko na lokalnym adresie, logujesz się do vpn kluczem i potem jeszcze na serwer
<Stirlitz> a pamietacie jak sie "pukało" do portów żeby otworzyć ssh?
<Stirlitz> to było security dopiero ;)
<kklimonda> dalej niektórzy tak robią ;)
<Drathir> kklimonda: no fakt ale wszystkie ataki słownikówe nie miałyby wtedy sensu bo bez klucza na serwer żaden lamacz by nie nawiązał połączenia z serwerem... Fakt ze sporo więcej zachodu bo dwa osobne klucze, ale ciekawe dlaczego takie coś nie jest stosowane...
<Drathir> kklimonda: z vpnem świetny pomysł...
<kklimonda> Drathir: możesz wyłączyć logowanie na serwer po haśle
<Stirlitz> Drathir, wystarczy cos co jeszcze po 3 razach zabnuje ip i tylko klucze
<kklimonda> wtedy bez klucza się nie zalogujesz
<kklimonda> ew. ustawić 10+ losowe hasło, i zapisać je w keepass albo innym lastpass
<foreste> a brasero w gnome moze rozwalic dvd ?
<foreste> tzn lasery [popalic
<Drathir> Stirlitz: przy zmiennym ip jak ktoś się uprze to te 3 razy może powtarzać parokrotnie
<Stirlitz> i dzieci zgwałcic umie, radzę uważać
<kklimonda> foreste: wątpię, za laser odpowiada raczej firmware a system jedynie wysyła co ma zrobić
<Stirlitz> Drathir, i pio 3 nastepnych znowu i co? złamie klucz?
<foreste> bo m i dvd zwalilo ;d
<Drathir> ale dobre pomysły, dobre...
<kklimonda> Drathir: 4 sekundy zajmuje jedna próba złamania hasła
<Stirlitz> ale przeciez nie ma hasła
<Stirlitz> jest tylko klucz
<Drathir> kklimonda: to sporo...
<kklimonda> Drathir: małe, duże litery + cyfry to 62^[długość hasła] kombinacji
<Stirlitz> ktos jeszcze pozwala przez ssh logowac sie hasłem?
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: ja mam
<anemus> jacekowski: wspominałeś coś o hasłach jednorazowych
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: tzn. pozwalam
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, a po co? że tak infantylnie zapytam
<Drathir> ale z vpnem jak narazie najciekawszy pomysł, bo są w sumie dwie różne usługi więc nawet jakaś dziura w jednej uniemożliwi dostęp do drugiej...
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: bo z serwera korzysta ktoś kto używa windowsów róznych, w różnych miejscach
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, ale to nie problem przecież, niezależnie od systemu
<Drathir> Stirlitz: ja niestety też... Ale to hosting wirtualny nie własna maszyna niestety
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, nawet putty łyka te prawdziwe klucze
<Stirlitz> i winscp nie wiem co tam jeszcze jest
<anemus> dało by się coś takiego jak klucze jednorazowe?
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: problem nie problem, irytujące jak się nie można dostać z serwera bo się nie ma przy sobie klucza
<Drathir> ale wykradniecie klucza wydaje mi się bardziej prawdopodobne niż hasła...
<kklimonda> Drathir: dlatego na klucz ustawia się hasło
<Stirlitz> no cóż wtedy jakies srednie hasło + cos co banuje
<Drathir> wiem można trzymać w truecrypt ale jednak pod win jest prawdopodobieństwo ze coś może to skopiować...
<Drathir> kklimonda: a jeśli hasło to trochę bezpieczniej
<anemus> mnie przydało by się coś co by się dezaktualizowało po jednym logowaniu
<Stirlitz> oj bierzesz taki keepasx i szyfrujesz sobie hasła i klucze mocnym hasłem ;)
<Stirlitz> potem dropbox albo co tam :>
<Stirlitz> keepas jest na wszystkie systemy i wersjach portable
<Drathir> najlepiej w truecrypt keepass i klucz i to na serwer
<Stirlitz> a samego pliku no cóż NASA trzeba
<Stirlitz> Drathir, wydake mi sie że próbujesz sobie skomplikowac życie
<Stirlitz> wydaje*
<Drathir> pytanie czy klucz musi być pliku czy w formie tekstowej też można przenieść?
<Matan[M]> Drathir: musisz go narysować
<Drathir> bo jeśli w tekstowej też to w sumie keepass wystarczy wkleic a plik można samemu utworzyć i wkleic klucz,ale z truecrypta tylko do odczytu można za montować i bezpośrednio z zamontowanego żeby nie został w systemie.
<Drathir> Matan[M]: chodzi mi o to czy plik nie zawiera jakich danych takich binarnych nie nadających się na kopiuj wklej
<anemus> czym różni się aes-256-ecb od aes-256-cbc?
<Matan[M]> eee
<Matan[M]> "ecb" "cbc" 2 ostatnie znaki
<Matan[M]> ;]
<anemus> Matan[M]: co masz na myśli?
<kklimonda> anemus: wikipedia ma dobry artykuł na ten temat
<anemus> znalazłem jakąś dokumentację
<Drathir> takie zapewne głupie pytanie jak zidentyfikować system spod konsoli, sprawdzić jakie distro się ma?
#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-24
<anemus> w debianie cat /etc/relase
<anemus> w debianie cat /etc/debian_version
<anemus> znaczy się
<anemus> a najbardziej uniwersalne
<anemus> cat /etc/issue
<Drathir> już sprawdzam
<anemus> to ostatnie sprawdza się na sl-u również, powinno działać i na ubu
<anemus> Debian GNU/Linux 6.0 \n \l
<Drathir> środkowe zadziałało
<Drathir> 5.0.3
<anemus> Drathir: tylko, że środkowe da ci bzdury w ubu
<anemus> znaczy da ci wersję debka na której powstało dane ubu
<Drathir> ale chyba serwer raczej na ubu nie będzie stał...
<anemus> Drathir: no nie wiem ;P
<Drathir> bo info też coś o debianie mówi
<Drathir> zbyt poważna firma żeby na ubu chyba stawiali...
<anemus> W sumie ubu server nie jest takie złe
<Drathir> Ale wątpię ze ovh proponowało... Prędzej czystego debiana...
<anemus> choć rhel i pochodne lepiej się nadają
<Drathir> uptime jedyne 584 dni nie wiem dlaczego htop pokazuje przy tym wykrzyknik...
<firemark> http://cache.virtualtourist.com/2109051-Katowice_Rynek-Katowice.jpg
<firemark> nigdy tego nie zrozumiem
<firemark> wszystko obok wszystko zadbane i piekne
<firemark> a rynek tak zjebany :|
<anemus> i mamy splita
<Dawid> Cześć
<Dawid> Jest tu ktoś?
<anemus> http://www.bestgun.pl/sztucer-samopowtarzalny-saiga308-p-216.html broń myśliwska...
<Ozil> yep
<foreste> RE
<Dreadlish> o/
<tar-gz> Znów się tak kręcicie ;-D
<Dreadlish> ?
<tar-gz> Co rano tu zaglądam to wszyscy w te i spowrotem
<Dreadlish> no wiesz
<Dreadlish> pewno im sie ip zmienia :D
<Dreadlish> albo gubią terminale
<jacekowski> Drathir_: generujesz liste hasel hednorazowych
<jacekowski> Drathir_: jednorazowych*
<jacekowski> Drathir_: i uzywasz
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: kiedy on to pisał?
<Stirlitz> http://wiadomosci.gazeta.pl/Wiadomosci/1,80273,9988046,Czy_gwiazda__The_Muppet_Show__bedzie_miala_rondo_w.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3dbmgxo> (at wiadomosci.gazeta.pl)
<Drathir> jacekowski: i to będzie się pytał o określone hasło czy każde z tej listy zadziała?
<buber> bry
<Dreadlish> chyba tak
<Drathir> uptime jedyne 584 dni nie wiem dlaczego htop pokazuje przy tym wykrzyknik...
<Drathir> witaj...
<czester> Stirlitz: Dziwny pomysł ;-)
<Stirlitz> ^^
<winter> burp
<Drathir> C[C[C[C[C/w 2
<Drathir> ups...
<Dreadlish> fi9o: coś chciał?
<fi9o> Dreadlish: Upewnialem sie, ze upadles do konca i uzywasz weechat...
<Dreadlish> fi9o: jooo
<Dreadlish> irssi mi sie sypło
<fi9o> :<
<Dreadlish> i config kopiowałem
<fi9o> Dreadlish: Ja podchodzilem jakis czas temu do łiczata, i po kilku probach nawet skonfigurowalem.
<fi9o> -.-'
<fi9o> Dreadlish:
<fi9o> 10:52 |          fi9o | Dreadlish: Ja podchodzilem jakis czas temu do łiczata, i po kilku probach  nawet skonfigurowalem.
<fi9o> Ale, brakowalo mi glownie forwardfix.pl skryptu
<Dracco> Witam! Mam pytanie, na które szukam odpowiedzi. Mianowicie, chciałem zacząć używać empathy (zawsze używałem pidgina), ale coś gg nie do końca chce działać. Zamieniłem telepathy haze na sunshine i na gg nie moge się nawet zalogować. To normalne, czy coś robię nie tak?
<fi9o> O ktorym nie chce mi sie pisac co robi...
<Dreadlish> a.
<Dreadlish> ja tu w ogóle nie mam skryptów
<Dreadlish> [dreadlish@samu]:<~>$ perl
<Dreadlish> bash: /usr/bin/perl: Permission denied
<fi9o> Dreadlish: :)
<fi9o> Dreadlish: Ale skrypty w irssi/weechat beda dzialac.
<fi9o> Nie masz dostepu do interpretera
<Dreadlish> no
<fi9o> tzn Ty nie masz
<fi9o> :D
<Dreadlish> to irssi ma jakieś murzyństwo?
<fi9o> Sa u samuela rowni i rowniejsi
<fi9o> Dreadlish: Moje irssi u samu ze skryptami smiga normlanie.
<bialy663> Dracco: albo kompiluj z gita, albo przejdz na kadu
<Dreadlish> lolshit
<Dreadlish> lemme see
<Dracco> ooo bialy :D
<bialy663> o ja
<fi9o> Dracco: Poznaj sie z ekg :)
<fi9o> Dracco: A noz, polubisz tak jak ja ;)
<Dracco> widzialem ekg, ale generalnie to chce cos bardziej zintegrowanego z jebuntu
<Dracco> kadu tez nie za bardzo :P
<fi9o> ekg sie integruje ze wszystkim, we wszystkim i z kazdym -.-'
<Dracco> uhm
<Dracco> tylko z terminalem :P
<fi9o> -.-'
<fi9o> Dracco: Ale to nie zmienia faktu, ze jest fpyte!
<Dracco> no co fakt to fakt
<Dracco> ale potrzebuje czegos innego :P
<fi9o> Dracco: Nie mozna potrzebowac czegos innego jak jest ekg :]
<Dracco> jaka sila persfazji :D
<Dracco> ale nie :P
<fi9o> Wiec uraziles teraz moje uczucia. :<
<bialy663> skompiluj sunshine z gita
<Dracco> hmm tak chyba zrobie
<Dracco> tylko ubuntu ma cos nie halo z make'iem
<bialy663> to zmień distro
<Dreadlish> wo
<Dreadlish> a tu działa perl
<Dreadlish> co za mudżyn
<bialy663> jak może być coś nie tak z halo
<bialy663> tfu z make
<Dreadlish> build-essential masz?
<fi9o> Dreadlish: Tu, tzn?
<Dracco> no nie wiem, zawsze robilem wg instrukcji configure, make, make install i nigdy nie dzialalo poprawnie :P
<Dreadlish> chdzoi mi od racco
<Dreadlish> dracco*
<Dreadlish> sorry
<Dracco> mam
<Dreadlish> taba mi sie nie chciało cisnąć
<Dreadlish> a co mu brakuje?
<Dracco> uhm
<Dracco> nie pamietam, fakt ze po probach budowania juz paru paczek poddalem sie z tym na zawsze :P
<Dreadlish> byś sypnął backtracem a nie takie bezsęzu gadanie
<Dracco> czekaj zaraz sprobuje zbudowac sunshine :P
<fi9o> Dracco: Ale ekg...
<Dreadlish> nom
<jacekowski> Drathir: to pyta sie o konkretne haslo
<jacekowski> Drathir: wiec np. musisz podac haslo 5 z listy
<jacekowski> Drathir: a sa sytuacje kiedy wymaga 3 hasel jednoczesnie
<Dreadlish> co to kurde
<Dreadlish> okna mu sie pieprzą?
<Dracco> http://pastebin.com/35DJ0XcJ
<Dreadlish> po polsku
<Dreadlish> nie ma co robić
<Dracco> no ok, to zrozumialem
<Dracco> ale jak w takim razie to zbudowac
<Dracco> skoro nie ma co robic
<Dreadlish> już masz skompilowane?
<Dracco> uhm
<Dracco> sciagniete zrodlo jest od razu skompilowane?
<Dracco> czy ./configure ma moc kompilowania? :P
<Dreadlish> aż se wejde i zobacze
<bialy663> przed configure robiles ./autogen.sh ?
<Dracco> nope
<bialy663> so
<Dracco> so i guess i should :P
<julek> czesc
<Dreadlish> tam nie ma autogena
<Dreadlish> julek: ćźęść
<bialy663> j.mp/pttGRo
<bialy663> no wg tego jest
<julek> nie dziala mi utf:(
<Dreadlish> Dracco: pałko jedna
<Dreadlish> TO JEST W PYTHONIE =.=
<bialy663> tu nawet urk gita jest zly
<Dracco> yyyy? :P
<Drathir> jacekowski: czyli plus fajna rzecz...
<Dreadlish> Dracco: python się jakotako N I E   K O M P I L U J E
<Dreadlish> bo jest językiem skryptowym.
<Dracco> no to wiem
<Dreadlish> no to co ty chcesz tam zeby kompilował =.=
<Dracco> uhm, nie wiem, chce to jakos zainstalowac, a zawsze mialem z tym problem bez .deb'kow
<Dracco> >.<
<Dreadlish> sudo make install
<Dreadlish> 3 słowa
<Dracco> ooo :D
<Dreadlish> tak trudno przeczytać plik INSTALL?
<Dreadlish> a sorry
<Dreadlish> w pliku install jest instrukcja do configure
<Dracco> no wlasnie
<Dracco> w chuja mnie zrobili :(
<Drathir> szukaj jakiegoś .sh w głównym katalogu
<Drathir> [Ca ubu ma pythona w standardzie?
<Dracco> no chyba ma
<grappas> nie ma to jak niedzielny poranek na ircu
<grappas> :D
<jacekowski> ostatnia fabryka CRT w europie konczy prace w przyszlym tygodniu
<Drathir> grappas: hmm?
<Dracco> to jeszcze jakies pracuja?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> jedna w anglii
<grappas> ale jak to kończy
<grappas> ??
<grappas> ;(
<jacekowski> w sensie sie zamyka
<grappas> a jaka to fabryka
<jacekowski> philips
<grappas> philips jeszcze produkował
<jacekowski> zostaja tylko fabryki w azji
<bialy663> yyy toż w gitcie jest autogen.sh
<grappas> to trza się wyposażyć w jakąś siedemnastkę
<grappas> :D
<Drathir> jacekowski: byle by lampy produkowali, bo to się chyba najczęściej pali...
<Dracco> no zbudowalem, zainstalowalem
<Dracco> i nie laczy :D
<Dreadlish> wyłącz włącz
<Dracco> powtorzone pare razy :P
<bialy663> ubij mission-control-5
<jacekowski> Drathir: watpie ze to ktos bedzie robil
<jacekowski> Drathir: blackburn padl 2 lata temu
<Drathir> [Cja	dobre kineskopy mają ponad 20 lat telewizor a do dziś elemis śmiga, a głośnik choć jeden to przy muzyce tak daje ze crt lg to przy nim jak w ogóle bez głośników a niby ma stereo tyle ze do niczego te nowe głośniki...
<Dracco> nie to okno wylaczylem -,-
<Dracco> anyway, wlaczalem wylaczalem i nic
<bialy663> ubij mission-control-5
<Dracco> Disconnected - No reason specified
<jacekowski> lamp tez chyba juz nikt w europie nie produkuje
<jacekowski> jeszcze ktos w rosjii chyba
<jacekowski> cos w usa
<jacekowski> i tyle
<jacekowski> a nie
<jacekowski> edicron jeszcze produkuje
<jacekowski> ciekawe jak dlugo
<Drathir> jacekowski: philips dobre kineskopy mają ponad 20 lat telewizor a do dziś elemis śmiga, a głośnik choć jeden to przy muzyce tak daje ze crt lg to przy nim jak w ogóle bez głośników a niby ma stereo tyle ze do niczego te nowe głośniki...
<jacekowski> crt to byla bardzo dobra technologia
<jacekowski> i precyzja wymagana przy czyms takim
<bialy663> Dracco: spróbuj wywalić telepathy-haze
<Dracco> juz dawno sie go pozbylem
<Dreadlish> no
<Dracco> i dalej dupa blada
<Drathir> jacekowski: w magazynach mają zapasy na parę lat zapewne...
<Drathir> Dracco: ale coś w tym jest ze znów gg nie działa pod tym programem... Dziwne, ze u jednych działa u innych nie...
<Dracco> nie mam pojecia dlaczego, zawsze lecialem na pidginie i bylo spoko, teraz chce odmiany i takie klocki :/
<Drathir> sabotuje Ci
<Dracco> tia :P
<Dracco> nie idzie ani na wskazany serwer ani domyslnie
<Dracco> jaki syf >.<
<Dracco> wracam chyba do pidgina :/
<Drathir> ja tam wolę jabbera...
<Dracco> jabber nie do konca integruje sie z protokolem gg
<bialy663> olać gg
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> pogram sy w me
<Dracco> bialy663, uwierz juz dawno bym tak zrobil, gdyby nie to ze duza wiekszosc znajomych tego uzywac :/
<bialy663> trudno sie mówi
<Drathir> Dracco: nie do końca czyli?
<Dracco> chociaz z fejsbukiem jest nadzieja na jabbera
<Dracco> no i z gtalk
<Drathir> Dracco: możesz wysyłać odbierać i nie musisz korzystać z programów od gg
<bialy663> już większość znajomych ma fb (który jest jabberem) można się pożegnać z padupadu
<Dracco> avatarkow nie ma :(
<bialy663> okay
<bialy663> gz
<Dracco> bialy663, o tym wlasnie mowie :P
<bialy663> najważniejsze są avatarki
<bialy663> :|
<Dracco> to byla ironia -,-
<Drathir> Dracco: nie ma?
<Drathir> Dracco: są w info a jak chcesz obok listy to psi+
<Dracco> hmm, a tego nie wiedzialem ^^
<winter> ja pierdziele
<winter> co jest z tymi nickami na Dr
<Dracco> lol
<winter> to już czwarety na tym kanale
<Dracco> sami doktorzy :)
<winter> czwarty*
<winter> no wątpie
<Dracco> :P
<winter> _Dreadlish ma 15 lat
<lisu> re
<winter> _drakhan studiuje
<winter> lisu: o/
<Dracco> ja tez studiuje :P
<winter> a ja nie
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> i co sie chwalisz ;d
<Dreadlish> nie masz papiera
<winter> ty też nie
<Dracco> nie mam, ale miec bee =)
<Dracco> bede*
<Dreadlish> winter: no ja mam ze 3 ryzy
<Drathir> Darma najgorzej bo jak zagląda to zapewne zawsze się wystraszy, że aż tyle osób do Niego pisało...
<Drathir> Darkhan ma najgorzej bo jak zagląda to zapewne zawsze się wystraszy, że aż tyle osób do Niego pisało...
<julek> a ja do piatku studiowalem naq uniwersytecie w prisztinie;)
<Dracco> czas przeszly?
<Drathir> co do tych papierkow to czasami wątpię czy one o czymś w ogóle świadczą...
<julek> Dracco: to do mnie?;)
<Drathir> bo jak mi taki z papierkiem chce wmówić że torrent jest nielegalny to naprawdę wątpię...
<julek> wlasnie sie skonczyl prishtina international summer university
<Dracco> julek, tak :P
<Dracco> aaa :P
<julek> fajnie bylo;)
<julek> dali ladne certyfikaty, 4 punkty ects...
<julek> i w ogole nie wiem nawet o czym opowiadac...;)
<Dracco> ja bym se na erasmusa pojechal
<julek> przez 2 tygodnie spalem codziennie po 2-3h...;)
<ntat> Drathir, bo to może taki skrót myślowy był, że torrenty są wykorzystywane często właśnie do tego;)
<julek> pozniej 9:00-12:00 jakies zajecia, a pozniej imprezy;)
<julek> nie zaplacilem ani grosza, jedzenie w stolowce na koszt uniwersytetu, kazda grupa dostala jakies pieniadze i mozna to bylo wydac na co sie chcialo, wiec pilem w barach na koszt uniwersytetu;)
<Drathir> julek: aż tyle tego?
<julek> dodatkowo studenci mieli za darmo wejscie np. na basen
<ntat> julek, to Ty byłeś aż w Prishtinie?
<julek> nie... w sumie za te pieniadze to tak po piwku, albo 2
<julek> ale codziennie wypijalem 2 butle wina;)
<julek> ntat: jeszcze jestem
<julek> siedze w kosowie do 6 sierpnia
<Dracco> julek wez sie zamknij smaka robisz :(
<julek> Dracco: w mojej grupie bylo 2 polakow - ja i kolega z lublina, a reszta miejscowi
<ntat> 0,683 s do Kosowa:P
<julek> z polski w sumie bylo pare osob, ale my trzymalismy sie z miedzynarodowymi, bo ci polacy to byli leszcze;)
<julek> siedzieli w akademiku sami...
<Drathir> ntat: no właśnie nie a jak spytałem jak ciągnę legalna kopie linuksa to też nie, bo dla niego protokół torrenta i same programy do tego są nielegalne...
<julek> bylo 2 profesorow z polski
<ntat> Drathir,:)
<ntat> julek, to czego się tam nauczyłeś?
<julek> a moj profesor byl z colorado state university - murzyn, rzadki widok w kosowie:)
<julek> ntat: w sumie nie chodzi nawet o nauke;)
<gay> hej
<julek> troche posiedzialem w laboratorium, hodowalem bakterie coli
<ntat> julek, jak nie?;)
<julek> bylem na wycieczce w mleczarni i rzezni kurczakow
<ntat> julek, aha, coli powiadasz. To można powiedzieć, że coś wyniosłeś z tego...:P
<julek> generalnie kurs "food safety in global production"
<homosexual> julek, jestes gejem?
<Dracco> rotfl
<julek> ntat: my codziennie przychodzilismy z lekkim kacem, albo jeszcze pijani...;)
<Drathir> julek: to już wiadomo gdzie powstała ta nowa odmiana hrhr
<julek> nasz profesor z ameryki tylko sie smial... "no tak, polacy...";)
<ntat> julek, to coś z chemią związane było?
<julek> ntat: wlasciwie raczej z weterynaria/mikrobiologia, z chemia tylko troche
<julek> ale gdybym kiedys chcial pracowac w jakiejs przetworni, czego nie wykluczam... to taki kurs w cv tez sie przyda
<ntat> julek, aha, masz jakieś zdjęcia z Kosowa?:)
<winter> julek: będziesz recepty wypisywał?
<julek> dodatkowo robie sobie teraz praktyki w euleksie - na misji UE w department of forensic medicine
<julek> ntat: mam, chcesz zobaczyc?;)
<homosexual> DaZ, to gej
<homosexual> ; D
<julek> dziewczyni sa tu piekne;) lepsze niz w polsce;)
<ntat> julek, no:)
<julek> brunetki...;)
<Dracco> julek, pierdolisz, polki najpiekniejsze
<Drathir> julek: uważaj bo jak do polski wrócisz to kobiety w torebkami będą już na Ciebie czekać i będzie ala...
<Drathir> z torebkami*
<julek> Drathir: pierdolisz...;)
<julek> Dracco: *
<Dracco> polki najpiekniejsze :)
<Drathir> julek: oj obys się nie przekonał, ze nie... Hrhr bo ja osobiście kobiecą torebka niechciał bym dostać...
<Drathir> Dracco: oczywiście, następnie rosja ukraina, czechy, i zapewne kraje skandynawskie z tutaj naszego okolicznego kawałka lądu..
<julek> ech... pozniej wysle to dziadostwo na moj serwer
<julek> bo mam tu jakies albanskie lacze podpiete do serbskiego komputera;)
<julek> dobrze, ze przynajmniej system po angielsku;)
<Drathir> julek: testa szybkości przeprowadz...
<jacekowski> julek: a gdzie to jestes
<Drathir> nie zdziwiłoby onie jeśli okaże się, ze dl wielki, a ul bardzo mały...
 * kozio You are now identified for kozio.
 * kozio kozio come back
<julek> jacekowski: w kosowie
<julek> dzisiaj jade do mitrovicy pewnie
<julek> w sumie przez 2 tygodnie nie mialem na nic czasu;)
<julek> od 9:00 do 12:00 byly zjecia
 * kozio Ogłoszenie! Poszukujemy programistów do firmy, jesteśmy nową firmą, która weszła na rynku i dobrze prosperuje. Mamy pokaźny kapitał zakładowy. Praca w przyjaznej atmosferze, profesjonalizm i komfort gwarantowany! Zgłaszać się <kozio>!
<julek> pozniej np. na basen - uniwersytet fundowal, pozniej np. na kregle, uniwersytet placil, rowniez za drinki, pozniej pasza w stolowce, albo do restauracji
<julek> i wieczorem popijawa pod akademikiem
<julek> moja grupa miala do dyspozycji wlasny autobus, bo nasz wydzial byl ze 3 km od akademika
<Drathir> julek: to w sumie takie wakacje prawie, że za darmo...
<julek> oczywiscie w autobusie mozna palic;)
<julek> Drathir: imo lepsze, niz wakacje;)
<julek> tzn. niz lezenie plackiem na plazy;)
<julek> dodatkowo ja laze jeszcze do euleksu
<julek> to tez przywioze papier, ze odbylem praktyki w laboratorium toksykologicznym
<Drathir> ładnie, ładnie...
<ntat> kozio, co mnie sprawdzasz?
<kozio> ntat, ;)
<kozio> ntat, chcesz nieco zarobić u kozia?
<ntat> julek, to wrzuć kilka fot na jakiś serwer;]
<ntat> kozio, nie, dziękuję. Już mam pracę;)
<Drathir> a co do kapitału ostatnio jakąś się reklamowała ze śmieci onetu która miała coś ok 4-5k kapitału...
<Dracco> lol
<julek> http://img715.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=dsc03651ue.jpg
<julek> wieczorem moge wam wrzucic
<Drathir> serwer padł z przeciążenia...
<Dreadlish> koziolinux? :D
<ntat> julek, łeee. Mi chodziło o krajobraz jakiś. Chciałem zobaczyć, jak tam ludzie żyją, okolicę jakąś...
<ntat> :]
<jacekowski> a co ma kapital zakladowy do piernika
<jacekowski> mozna sobie napisac ile sie chce
<jacekowski> nawet nie trzeba miec tyle
<Dreadlish> helol
<julek> ntat: sa 2 fotki z krajobrazem;)
<Dreadlish> tak
<ntat> i jeszcze piwo Peja:(
<Dreadlish> są
<Dreadlish> peja
<Dreadlish> lold
<Dreadlish> też
<julek> no...;)
<julek> to je4st tutaj popularne piwko
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ty opa?
<jacekowski> ta
<BlessJah> za co?
<Drathir> jacekowski: właśnie to mam też na myśli, że kapitał o niczym nie świadczy, a o tym nie wiedziałem, ze tak można...
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<Drathir> za karę... Hrhr
<jacekowski> Drathir: trzeba bodajze 500 PLN miec a reszta moze byc na papierze
<Drathir> jacekowski: rozumiem...
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nie wiem o co chodzi, ale czy przypadkiem kapitalem zakladowym nie mogly byc np strona www?
<ntat> julek, ile tam jechałeś? 2 dni?
<ntat> z 1500 km będzie
<jacekowski> Drathir: a wiecej i tak wydasz na papierki
<jacekowski> Drathir: w UK zakladasz limited przez internet za 18 funtow
<BlessJah> jacekowski: erm, od ilu dni masz opa?
<jacekowski> a w polsce masz chodzenie po notariuszach i wszystkim
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie wiem
<BlessJah> 07-17.log:2333<@jacekowski> qermit: za szkodnika?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a wiesz ze qermit wychodzi za suich
<jacekowski> suitch*
<Drathir> jacekowski: tylko 18? Za wszystko?
<jacekowski> Drathir: ta
<jacekowski> http://www.companieshouse.gov.uk/toolsToHelp/ourPrices.shtml
<Drathir> jacekowski: to się nazywa uproszczenie... A niby w polsce też mieli ostatnio coś upraszczać...
<jacekowski> przez internet sie zaklada
<jacekowski> bez wychodzenia z domu
<jacekowski> chociaz do banku potem trzeba isc i konto zalozyc
<jacekowski> i takie tam
<jacekowski> ale konto tez za darmo
<Drathir> julek: a te murki czerwone to cegła?
<julek> ntat: wyjechalem z rzeszowa o 8:30, na 6:00 nastepnego dnia bylem w skopje
<jacekowski> julek: a czemu nie samolotem
<ntat> julek, czym jechałeś?
<julek> Drathir: ze skopie przywiozl mnie znajomy do pristiny, to ok 100km
<julek> jacekowski: bo autobusem kosztuje 300zl
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nie wiem ze wychodzi
<BlessJah> jacekowski: a wychodzi?
<BlessJah> na ircu sie poznali?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: wychodzi
<julek> a dla mnie zaoszczedzenie na podrozy to zadna ujma;)
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie wiem gdzie sie poznali
<jacekowski> julek: ale to chodzi o czas i wygode
<BlessJah> jacekowski: pewnie sie bali ze im sie caly kanal zwali na wesele :)
<julek> jacekowski: dlaczego nie mieszkasz w palacu i nie masz wlasnej sluzby?
<jacekowski> julek: a poza tym, samolotem taniej
<jacekowski> http://www.skyscanner.net/flights/lond/skp/110922/airfares-from-london-to-skopje-in-september-2011.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3hgkwt4> (at www.skyscanner.net)
<jacekowski> £56
<julek> jacekowski: 4x drozej
<jacekowski> julek: czyli kolo 250pln
<julek> ech...
<ntat> to dzisiaj ślub?;)
<Drathir> julek: a jak z językiem? Po jakiemu tam idzie się dogadać?
<Dracco> dobra spadam ja, cya all =)
<julek> wszyscy tutaj gadaja dobrze po angielsku
<jacekowski> julek: bo to cywilizacja
<julek> dodatkowo wiekszosc zna serbski
<jacekowski> julek: jedyny kraj gdzie nie gadaja po angielsku dobrze to ameryka
<jacekowski> julek: i polska
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: s/ameryka/usa/
<Dreadlish> s/usa/usa+canada/
<julek> angielski jest jednym z urzedowych jezykow w kosowie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: i połowa afryki, druga połowa albo gada, albo sie uczy, to można uznać
<Dreadlish> tag.
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: kanada akurat gada po angielsku
<BlessJah> i francusku
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: w usa jest ten problem ze tam kupa imigrantow co ino hiszpanski
<julek> poznalem jednego slowaka, ktory studiuje w szkocji, mo9wi po angielsku jak native-speaker
<Dreadlish> a w anglii są turcy rurcy
<BlessJah> albo portugalski
<Dreadlish> :D
<Drathir> jacekowski: z niemcem bądź dzieciakami z niemiec po angielsku ciężko... I to nie w wieku 10 lat a z 15...
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jakich jezykow obcych sie ucza angole?
<winter> Dreadlish: głąb jesteś
<winter> jeszcze
<jacekowski> BlessJah: zadnych
<jacekowski> BlessJah: francuski kiedys
<Dreadlish> winter: a ty mnie od głąbów juz nie wyzywaj
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale dla nich to bez sensu
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ale buraki
<winter> nie wyzywam tylko stwierdzam fakt
<julek> w ogole masa ludzi zna tu po kilka jezykow. np. jeden typ tutaj znal: niemiecki, angielski, albanski, serbski, macedonski, serbsko-chorwacki, francuski i troche rosyjskiego
<BlessJah> od dzisiaj ja sie nie ucze obcych
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale po co?
<Dreadlish> winter: to mi udowodnij że w anglii nie ma turków
<BlessJah> niech sie obcy polskiego nauczą
<jacekowski> BlessJah: caly swiat gada po angielsku
<winter> nie mówię, że nie ma
<jacekowski> BlessJah: to czego oni by sie mieli uczyc
<BlessJah> jacekowski: od dzisiaj, caly swiat, oprocz mnie
<BlessJah> :>
<Dreadlish> winter: to jakim cudem stwierdzasz fakt że jestem głąbem?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jezykow obcych sie uczy bo sie przydaja, anglikom sie nie przyda
<BlessJah> dobra, bo tylko na chwile wskoczylem
<Dreadlish> winter: bo raz uraziłem twoje mega wielgaśne ego?
<winter> bo uznajesz, że w anglii jedyną lub największą mniejszością etniczną są turcy
<winter> nic nie uraziłeś
<winter> po prostu mało jeszcze wiesz o świecie
<winter> anglia jest multikulturowa teraz
<Dreadlish> winter: to powiedz tak wprost a nie nazywasz mnie głąbem
<winter> ale ty jesteś jeszcze głąbem :-)
<winter> mnoże na zawsze zostaniesz, może nie
<Dreadlish> nope.
<Drathir> winter: turków szukasz jedź do niemiec...
<winter> ta]
<winter> kebaby
<winter> a właśnie
<winter> jeszcze mają aspiracje europejskie?
<Drathir> co ulice turek w callshopie...
<Dreadlish> Drathir: wyłącz trzykropek
<Dreadlish> updaty są
<Dreadlish> ide na obiad
<Drathir> Dreadlish: nie da się... Ale już posiedzę cicho...
<buber> chyba się nie doczekam na update do telefonu :/
<Diabelko> BlessJah: no to żałosny jesteś, skoro nie chcesz angielskiego się uczyć
<Drathir> buber: Ty tego Andka masz?
<buber> ta
<winter> twat
<lisu> buber: który sprzęt na androidzie?
<Wizard> do się w openboksie zwiększyć rozmiar belki?
<Wizard> hmm, chyba tylko przez zmianę wielkości czcionki
<ntat> Wizard, o jaką belkę Ci chodzi?
<Wizard> tytułu
<Wizard> :)
<ntat> aha, belka okien
<Wizard> no innej nie ma :D
<ntat> no własnie dlatego się zdziwiłem:)
<buber> lisu, wildfire S
<ntat> We Fluxbox`ie zmieniało się też tylko przez rozmiar czcionki
<ntat> w Openbox`ie chyba podobnie
<pressenter> Ktoś tutaj wie czy jeśli mam do domeny przypisane dwa rekordy A to czy umieszczając na jednym z nich plik i podając jego adres w przeglądarce będę losowo czasem otrzymywał 404, czasem link do pliku, czy plik będzie wyszukiwany w obu rekordach aż do skutku?
<buber> o to zadba DNS ?
<julek> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> julek, cześć
<pressenter> buber: Czyli znajdzie sobie plik?
<buber> po prostu sprawdź, głowy nie dam
<lisu> buber: podobno jakies problemy z aktualizacja w S są.
<buber> lisu, źródło ?
<lisu> buber: android.com.pl
<pressenter> buber: No i włąśnie to jest problem, bo od tej wiedzy zależy czy mam wydać 66$ czy nie. :D
<buber> pressenter, aha
<pressenter> A mieć 66$, a nie mieć to już 132$, więc przydałoby się. :D
<buber> pressenter, ja na home mam tylko jeden rekord A, nie pomogę
<lisu> buber: poprawka nei dla wildfire tylko desire s
<buber> lisu, mnie chodzi o A510E, tzw marvel
<Wizard> kojarzycie jakiś lekki montowarz urządzeń?
<buber> zwłaszcza o S-Off ktorego ciagle nie ma, a potem cyanogen, sense mi nie pasuje :)
<lisu> Wizard: xterm?
 * lisu szuka oferty w ktorej bedzie desire hd.
 * buber chciał mały telefon to teraz ma ... 
<buber> chociaż desire* też fajne, ale nie na moją kieszeń
<buber> jednak android freak sie dopomina o obiekt do psucia i testów :D
 * ntat czeka aż N8 będize tańsza:)
<buber> ntat, mam 2 sztuki w firmie, nic specjalnego :)
<ntat> buber, mi się podoba:)
<Wizard> ntat, dali mi w pracy n8
<Wizard> ale nie brałem tego do domu i nie używałem do dzwonienia
<ntat> chociaż zamieniłbym Symbiana na jakiegoś linuksa:)
<Wizard> ogólnie nie podoba mi się bardzo
<Drathir> ntat: to tragedia
<Wizard> ten symbian jest ochydny
<Drathir> ntat: n900
<buber> nokia w ogóle umiera
<buber> może im windows pomoże się odratować, system ma potencjał
<Drathir> buber: dokładnie...
<Drathir> nie pomoże...
<buber> ja już się przestawiłem na androida
<ntat> buber, Windows to raczej pogrąży Nokię
<buber> Drathir, nie gadaj, widziałeś N950 ?
<buber> spec zacny, soft ujdzie
<buber> apple'a przebiją
<Drathir> tylko przybiła gwóźdź do trumny podpisując z ms...
<ntat> ale mnie tam to raczej średnio obchodzi co będzie z Nokią i tak tel. kupuje się na ok 2 lata, to czym się przejmować?
<Wizard> huh?
<Wizard> ja mój mam od 4 lat chyba
<Wizard> nokię z resztą :)
<ntat> Ja mam od trzech ale zauważyłem, że z każdym nowym zakupem, ten okres się zmniejsza:)
<buber> ja też kiedyś tylko nokia
<buber> póki co od roku nokii podziękowałem
<Drathir> buber: nie nie widziałem ale żadnej nowej nokii w życiu nawet za darmo jak byłem tylko za nokia to teraz to jest najgorsze co może być i każdemu odradzam...
<buber> a od maja mam HTC, prawdopodobnie jako jeden z pierwszych w PL akurat w tym modelu
<Drathir> [C[CC[C[C
<Drathir> buber: ja będę w stronę bb się udawał...
<buber> jak da się zwiać z Pleya albo jak mi się skończy umowa, to wieję to tmobile i tez biorę androida
<Drathir> ntat: 6230i pięknie chodzi...
<ntat> Drathir, i dobrze:)
<ntat> Ja mam N95:)
<Drathir> buber: t-mobile w życiu to era ze zmieniona naklejką...
<buber> i wlasnie to się liczy, mają dobre abo i pakiety
<buber> a w pleju drożyzna, nie możesz zmniejszyc abo nawet jak zaplacic chcesz za to, wszystkie pakiety w ciula drogie
<buber> za 100MB netu na wszystkich nadajnikach 30 PLN ...
<Wilczek> buber: O.o
<Wilczek> 9 zł
<Wilczek> W MIX'ie
<buber> nie w moim abo
<Wilczek> A w Fresh to 5 złotych
<Drathir> ntat: bez urazy ale nie wiem czym się wszyscy tak ta n95 podniecają o niebo wygodniejsza e51 fakt tracisz gps który różnie działa i czujnik ruchu, ale jest roznica w telefonie kolosalna...
<buber> wkurwia wręcz to, ze nie  mogę zmienić abo na żadne z pakietem, w tej chwili nie potrzebuję już 700 minut za 100we
<Drathir> i n95 w śmiesznie wysokich cenach stoi...
<Drathir> bugale w t-mobile bardziej pokręconych cenników nie może mieć? Tam za wszystko prawie płacisz i to sporo...
<Drathir> buber: ale w t-mobile bardziej pokręconych cenników nie może mieć? Tam za wszystko prawie płacisz i to sporo...
<Drathir> buber: to ja w orange za 25 mam niecałe 2gb
<buber> Drathir, no wlasnie, tu tak umowa skonstruowana i promocja, ze doją cię, i nie mozesz zmienic na nic nowego tylko na droższe z promocji
<ntat> Drathir, to czy wygodniejsza to kwestia gustu. Dla mnie w N95 najważniejszy jest aparat. e51 nie ma chyba nawet autofocus`a;)
<ntat> Poza tym e to modele biznesowe
<ntat> w e50 słuchawkę  do rozmów można sobie włozyć do jednego ucha;)
<Drathir> buber: do tego śmieszne 30min wymieniane na sms z cena za czasów naliczania minutowego
<ntat> nie wiem, jak w e51
<Drathir> buber: dlatego era dla mnie zawsze była nie do zrozumienia jak ludzie mogą z tego korzystać jak nie patrząc wszędzie drogo wychodziło wyjątek swojego czasu heyah
<ntat> Drathir, to nie do końca jest tak, jak piszesz. Sieć cęsto wybiera się taką, w której masz wiecej znajomych, bo wtedy wychodzi najtaniej.
<Drathir> ntat: fakt nie ma ale roznica w wielkości trochę jest a zdjęć tragicznych nie robi, choć ja n70 robiłem lepsze niektóre zdjęcia niż robione 5mp...
<buber> taaa
<Drathir> ntat: ale oferta jest ogólnie droga i się nie opłaca nawet dla kogoś bo i tak tracisz kasę...
<buber> w pleju jest naj dla nowych, starzy wierni mogą iść na drzewo
<Drathir> to ją już wolę zadzwonić z orange zapłacę te 29gr
<lisu> znowu burza ;/
<lisu> im out
<Drathir> play ma dobrze rozwiązane wewnątrz sieci wszystko za darmo prawie i jeśli jakoś się utrzymają z taka oferta będą mieć swoich klientów...
<ntat> Drathir, tak ale ilu masz nzajomych w Play`u? Ja nie mam żadnego a jak Play miałby tyle klientów co najwięksi operatorzy, to na pewno nie byłoby takich ofert
<ntat> Ja jestem w Plusie ale mi na ręke, jak jest dobra konkurencja bo i ja mam taniej:)
<Drathir> ntat: e51 multimedialnie jest idealna jak dla mnie... Biznesowka to tylko z wytrzymałości baterii nie to co n95
<Drathir> ntat: no osobiście znam sporo z playa ale wystarczy kupić starter i położyć używać jak potrzeba...
<ntat> Drathir, z całym szacunkiem ale z takim ekranem to faktycznie jest multimedialna;)
<Vorbis^> co Ci sie nie podoba w ekranie e51?
<buber> e51 oddałem ojcu
<buber> jeszcze jej nie zniszczył, chociaż głośnik harczy :D
<Drathir> ntat: byłem w plusie ponad 5lat tylko ludzi na kasę naciągają niestety korzystając z neta bo później stany konta na - . Po tych ponad 5latach praktycznie nic z tego nie mam...  Przeszedłem do orange na dzień dobry mam taniej niż w plusie i z czasem będzie jeszcz
<Drathir> e taniej...
<buber> szkło zrysane masakrycznie, ale ciągle dzwoni i odbiera
<ntat> 2''
<Drathir> buber: jest patch na głośnik
<buber> Drathir, ale to sprzetowo chyba
<ntat> Drathir, ja w Plusie nawet nie byłem - mam na kartę:)
<Drathir> buber: korzysta z innego kodeka trochę i dźwięk lepszy
<Drathir> ntat: tak o kartach mówię tylko...
<ntat> Drathir, ale nie chodzi mi MixPlusa
<ntat> Ja mam Simplusa, nikt mnie tam nie naciąga na nic
<Wilczek> Jakie polecenie w Ubuntu ustawiało polską mapę klawiszy?
<Drathir> ntat: simplus tak
<firemark> co uważacie o tej nowej erze?
<Drathir> ntat: a korzystasz z neta?
<Drathir> firemark: stara ze znaczkiem t-mobile
<firemark> Drathir: czyli tylko nowe kolory i nic więcej?
<bialy663> ta
<ntat> Drathir, tak, kiedyś, jak wynajmowałem mieszkanie nie miałem stałego internetu. Wykupuje się pakiet.
<Drathir> firemark: dokładnie
<bialy663> ja tam lubię playa, w październiku z abo przejdę na kartę
<firemark> to prawda że można mieć jedno 10 zł załadowanie na cały rok?
<Drathir> ntat: ja nie liczę nawet ile razy mając aktywny pakiet z konta kasę zabierało. I później znok bo na minusie a pakiet jest i co z tego ze jest najwięcej to chyba z 13złoty na minusie miałem.
<firemark> Wilczek: abracadabra!
<Drathir> firemark: tak w fresh ważność rok
<bialy663> firemark: nawet piątaka
<bialy663> tzn za piątaka ważność rok
<ntat> Drathir, nie wiem o czym piszesz - ja nie spotkałem się z taką sytuacją. Zawsze możesz zadzwonić na BOK i złożyć reklamację.
<Drathir> firemark: i bodajże połączenia i sms w playu za free...
<firemark> Drathir: lol?
<firemark> Drathir: coś się wierzyć mi się nie chce
<bialy663> http://www.play.pl/pl/promocja/play-karta/ firemark
<bialy663> tu masz różne oferty
<firemark> i tak nie mogę
<firemark> umowę mam z plusem, nigdy kurwa w życiu
<bialy663> w końcu się skończy
<firemark> mam jeszcze pół roku
<bialy663> ja mam abo w playu i też sobie powtarzam że nigdy więcej
<firemark> to mówili że zaniedługo mi się kończy i czy nie chcę przedłużyć :)
<Drathir> ntat: o tym też pomyśleli z zablokowanego nie zadzwonisz na bok. Musisz doładowa czyli musiałem dwie dziesiątki załadowac i dopiero zadzwonić i oczywiście mieli problemy i nie mają jak sprawdzić kasy za doładowanie nie mogą zwrócić ale mogą dać 10 czy 20 minut
<bialy663> do mnie cały wrzesień pewnie będą dzwonić namawiać
<Drathir> jako rekompensate , a te minuty to mogą sobie wsadzić w nos za 5zł w pakiecie była wtedy godzina darmowa
<termi_> do mnier od pol roku dzwonia :)
<Drathir> firemark: sprawdź dokładnie na stronie playa jakie gwiazdki mają...
<termi_> powiedzialem dajcie mi telefon z cewka indukcyjna "petla indukcyjna" o dziwo nie maja takiego
<termi_> w dodatku nie wiezda co to :D:d
<firemark> termi_: :D
<Drathir> firemark: aha pamiętaj musisz Ty wcześniej kilka miesięcy wypowiedzieć umowę, bo automatycznie Ci przedłuża...
<firemark> Drathir: już nie
<firemark> Drathir: słyszałem że tak było, teraz już nie mogę
<firemark> *mogą
<firemark> Drathir: ale to było dość dziwne, bo na chłopski rozum, nic z tym nie robię = nie chcę.
<Drathir> firemark: aha ale i tak bym na wszelki wypadek się zabezpieczył hrhr
<ntat> właśnie tak się zastanawiam, jak zrobić w telfonie na shell`u ctrl+a +d?:)
<ntat> *telefonie
<firemark> test entera, pieprzone entery
<firemark> echhhh
<firemark> ntat: magią
<Drathir> jak na chwilę obecna dla mnie orange 2 numery jeden pop drugi free i jest ok...
<Drathir> ntat: putty użyj
<ntat> Drathir, no właśnie o putty mówię:)
<Drathir> ja screena tak obsługuje
<Drathir> menu nr 7 a potem 1
<ntat> Drathir, tak o screen`a chodzi, tyle że przez fona:)
<Drathir> ntat: no a ja na czym teraz? Hrhr
<Drathir> control+...
<ntat> ;]
<Drathir> ctrl+key...
<Drathir> a"
<Drathir> śmiga elegancko
<termi> lol 129 MB aktualizacji mialem przed chwila, z czego wyszedl jakis blad systemowy z virtualbox, daje zglos problem...a po chwili komunikat "Problem nie moze zostac zgloszony gdyz to nie jest orginalna wersja ubuntu" <lol>
<Drathir> termi: lol
<termi> to coja mam pirata :D
<Drathir> termi: Ty "piracie" żeby nielegalnego ubu używać...
<termi> linuxa :)
<ntat> termi, Cannonical już Cię namierza;D
<buber> you have been warned
<Drathir> termi: zrób screena
<termi> czego screena?
<tar-gz> termi: Ty Piracie!
 * Drathir targeting termi in progress...
<termi> wy mi lepiej powiedzcie o so chodzi bo nie kumam
<termi> :)
<Drathir> termi: tej informacji
<termi> tak tej informacji o "nielegalnym ubu"
<Drathir> termi: o takiego screena to będą się zabijać...
<Drathir> tak jak o jabłka pod sklepami...
<termi> no nie zrobie bo juz go zamknalem
<termi> :)
<Drathir> termi: aktualizację jeszcze raz zrób...
<Wizard> możesz jeszcze raz złgosić ;)
<termi> no wlasnie to robie
<Drathir> Wizard: mógłbym przypuszczać ze to jakaś pozostałość z wersji win ale czy czasem nie są to tworzone osobno wersję poza tym nawet pod win wątpię żeby taki program sprawdzał oryginalność systemu...
<tar-gz> spradza
<tar-gz> Znaczy jest taki program
<tar-gz> Instaluje się przy aktualizacji
<tar-gz> Zastanawiam sieę nad calculate linux ;-D
<termi> eee nie moge juz tego komunikatu wywolac :)
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> lipa
<Drathir> tar-gz: ale sama aplikacja, żeby sprawdzała oryginalność nie system...
<Wizard> mój jest chyba w porządku? :)
<tar-gz> a to pierwsze słyszę
<qermit> o/
<qermit> termi: co tam zepsułeś
<termi> nic nie zepsulem :)
<tar-gz> qermit: \o/
<Wilczek> :O
<Wilczek> W Lidlu jest kiełbasa śląska po 6.66
<Wilczek> Coś się dzieje :D
<termi> nie dobra jest
<termi> w biedronce jest lepsza
<termi> :)
<tar-gz> termi: z biedronki taka biała na grilla jest wypas
<qermit> wole jednak ze świni
<tar-gz> ;-D
<buber> nudzi mi sie w cholere :/
<ntat> buber, posprzątaj pokój;)
<buber> ntat, jestem w trakcie remontów, nie opłaca się
<termi> buber: to rób remont a nie siedz przed kompem szybciej skonczysz :)
<buber> w niedzielę ?
<termi> tak
<ntat> niedzielna praca...
<ntat> :]
<termi> 200% płatne
<termi> :)
<ntat> Nie... w g*wno się obraca:)
<buber> nei wejde na dach w niedzielę ;]
<buber> zwłaszcza ze burzowo się robi
<buber> w jaja i piździ ...
<termi> :)
<termi> u mnie wlasnie ktos wiertarka albo pilka cos wierci tnie :)
<buber> mam urlop to mogę sobie w niedzielę poleżeć
<buber> no i pada
<ntat> u mnie jeszcze słóńce
<ntat> ale deszczowe chmury wiszą w powietrzu
<winter> Całkowity rozmiar do pobrania: 729,59 MB
<winter> Całkowity rozmiar po instalacji:   3048,55 MB
<buber> ?
<winter> znowu 700 mega updateów
<buharin> mam problem w mojej w javie ubuntu
<buharin> brakuje bibliotek do interfejsów
<buharin> czemu?
<buber> winter, jakie distro ?
<winter> arch
<winter> od miesiąca nie aktualizowany
<buber> no tak
<buharin> wkurza mnie netbeans
<buharin> :S
<Wilczek> fasolki ;P
<Wilczek> W Javie piszesz?
<buharin> nie wiem czemu przyzwyczailem sie do eclipsa
<buharin> i nie umiem juz
<buharin> inaczej
<ntat> buharin, to czemu nie używasz Eclipse?
<buharin> bo nie ma wtyczki, do robienia w prosty sposób gui
<winter> ( 31/268) sprawdzanie spójności pakietów               [###--------------------------]  11%
<Dreadlish> winter: ładny updacik
<winter> od miesiąca stał nieużywany
<Dreadlish> ja miałem wczoraj tylko 91 paczek
<winter> 720mb
<Dreadlish> meh lol'd
<winter> błąd:  nie udało się dokonać transakcji (konfliktujące pliki)
<winter> python2-zope-interface: /usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/zope.interface-3.6.3-py2.7.egg-info/ znajduje się w systemie plików
<winter> Wystąpiły błędy, nie zaktualizowano żadnego pakietu.
<winter> o kurwa
<buharin> jest jakas wtyczka do eclipse by ulatwic tworzenie interfejsu?
<ntat> aktualizacja - z pozoru łatwa czynność:D
<ntat> nie wiem, nie znam się na Java`ie
<buharin> :S
<Dreadlish> ntat++;
<buharin> ntat, ciekawe jak to wygląda w pythonie
<Dreadlish> ale co
<buharin> Dreadlish, tworzenie interfejsu
<Dreadlish> bierzesz glade i jedziesz
<Dreadlish> jak w gtk
<Dreadlish> jak w qt bierzesz qt designer
<Dreadlish> jak w tk to sam klepiesz
<buharin> Dreadlish, mi podobalo sie androidowy wynalek
<Dreadlish> s/wynalek/wynalazek/
<Dreadlish> nie widziałem
<Dreadlish> tzn. andro widziałem
<Dreadlish> jak jeszcze raz będę musiał stawiać system
<Dreadlish> to mnie coś trafi
<Dreadlish> i to tak ostro
<buber> kurde, w sense nie ma opcji wysłania pliku po blucie prosto z galerii ;]
<ntat> buharin, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuQow4uWm_g
<Dreadlish> buharin: ale masz problema
<ntat> tu coś jest ale pod Windą, nie wiem czy w Linuksie tak samo
<buber> LTS 10.04 ma jeszcze sens ?
<buharin> ntat, nie ma
<Dreadlish> nie
<Stirlitz> niby czemu?
<Dreadlish> niby czemu ma mieć?
<Stirlitz> zapomniałem o gimnazjalistach
<Dreadlish> kolejny
<buber> opinie hejterów oddzielę krechą
<winter> znalazłem rozwiązanie pół minuty po otrzymaniu błędu
<Dreadlish> jak jest wspierane to bierz - twoja sprawa
<Dreadlish> winter: rm to co ci zawadza
<winter> jedna z zalezności deluge miała bugi
<winter> Dreadlish: durny jesteś
<winter> dobra, czas na reboot
<Stirlitz> ltsy sa wspierane 3 lata na desktopach i 5 na serwerach
<buber> uuu, nieładnie
<buber> ja bym na drugi raz nie wpuścił
<ntat> ale to się pisze oddzielnie;)
<buber> Stirlitz, ok, pytam bo potrzebuję jednak czegoś stabilniejszego niż unity, a chciałbym mieć nowy kernel i Iksy
<ntat> buber, w 11.04 masz też zwykłe gnome
<Stirlitz> ale przeciez 11.04 ma jeszcze normalne gnome
<Stirlitz> o...
<buber> wiem, że jest
<buber> ale za 3 miesiące z hakiem wejdzie ocelot, tam też będzie jeszcze fallback ?
<winter> wszystko oki już
<Stirlitz> nie bedzie podobno
<Stirlitz> unity2d
<Stirlitz> ale 11.04 bedzie wspierane jeszcze przez rok czy tam półtorej
<Stirlitz> zdążysz sie przyzwyczaić ;)
<winter> eh, exaile się nie uruchamia
<winter> chyba odpalę foobara na wine
<Stirlitz> exaile zawsze ssało, tzn zawsze cos niedziałało
<winter> tak
<winter> ale do pewnego momentu było znośne
<winter> chyba że zresetuję ustawienia
<winter> oho, odpalił się
<winter> ale suwak nie działa :/
<winter> boshe
<firemark> zabij się
<winter> dlaczego na tym linuksie ciągle coś nie działa
<winter> firemark: namawianie do samobójstwa jest w polsce karalne :-)
<firemark> winter: to sie zabij na zlosc
<firemark> winter: a ja pojde do pierdla :D
<buber> Stirlitz, wolałbym bez przyzwyczajeń  ;)
<winter> i ten ntfs-3g taki wolny :-/
<Stirlitz> unity nie jest złe, choc na poczatku twierdziłem cos innego
<buber> wystarczy, że muszę mieć takie przyzwyczajenia z windowsami i ich problematyczną naprawą
<Stirlitz> win+w i win+s podstawą działania ;)
<buber> unity nie jest złe, ale ja osobiście wolę panel, na którym mam odpalone okienka, a nie dock
<Wilczek> buber: Dock to jeszcze, ale nie ten zabiedzony launcher z Unity
<buber> też prawda
<buber> chyba wskoczę na LTS-a
<firemark> buber: a nie na piwo? :)
<buharin> pomoze ktos z tym netbeansem
<buharin> ?
<buber> nie, dziś nie piję, jutro praca ciężka na dachu ;)
<buharin> bo to napewno wina ubuntu
<buharin> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError
<buber> gdzieś grzmi, ale nie widzę burzowych chmur ;]
<buharin> buber, a moze bys kurwa pomogl zamiast robic oftop
<buber> buharin, a co mnie twój problem obchodzi?
<buber> kultury trochę, to pierwsze primo
<buber> drugie primo ... use google
<buber> trzecie primo ... nie wiem, nie znam się, zarobiony jestem
<buharin> buber, jakby bylo tak prosto use google to bym sie moze nie pytal?
<buber> moze nie umiesz używać mózgu ? ;]
<buharin> buber, dla mnie jestes frajerem niedorobionym
<buber> co to ja o kulturze pisałem :
<Drathir> a już chciałem zapytać czy java suna
<foreste> czesc
<Matan[M]> jąderko 3.0 już wydali?
<buber> Matan[M], tak
<Matan[M]> wowowow
<Matan[M]> trzeba update szczelić
<buber> szczelaj
<buber> ja sie zastanawiam, czy mi pierun prądu nie szczeli
 * Matan[M] nie ma 3.0 w updatach :(
<Drathir> buber: musiałbys mieć farta...
<buber> Drathir, na mojej wsi po lekkiej wichurze prund ucieka
<buber> na 3-5 godzin ;]
<buber> a druga połowa osiedla z innego źródła zasilana działa
<buber> tyle co nogę przez ulicę przenieść
<Drathir> buber: ale linie urywa? Czy krótkie spięcia tylko?
<buber> gdzieś w lesie zrywa druty
<buber> linia pamięta Bieruta i jego plan elektryfikacji
<Drathir> buber: to elektryków ścigać muszą gałęzie obcinac wzdłuż linii
<buber> wielu walczyło :)
<buber> z systemem nie wygrasz
<buber> potrzeba 12 milionów na modernizację, dla 1000 osób nie zrobią bo nie mają intencji
<Drathir> buber: ale tu nie ma systemu gałęzie zagrażają lini napięcia to tna gałęzie
<Drathir> nie całe drzewo oczywiście
<Drathir> wystarczy ze wzdłuż te co na drucie leżą żeby ścieli... Czy to im taniej nie wyjdzie niż stawianie nowych linii?
<Drathir> gg na ubuntu leży?
<Drathir> Przekliniak: status services zaraz tu podać proszę...
<Przekliniak> Drathir: (status takes no arguments) -- Returns the status of the bot.
<Drathir> Przekliniak: services status
<BlessJah> Przekliniak: status
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: I am connected to FreeNode as Przekliniak.
<Drathir> BlessJah: tak tak wiem tylko statusu jabbera jestem ciekaw
<Drathir> Przekliniak: xmpp status
<BlessJah> a on ma coś takiego?
<BlessJah> to jest zasadniczo prywtny bot qermita, moze nie miec
<Drathir> BlessJah: nie mam zielonego pojęcia
<Drathir> Przekliniak: przeklnij po botowemu sobie, ale po ciszy nocnej oczywiście, ze nie masz takiej umiejętności...
<Drathir> na forum może coś będzie
<Drathir> niby online
<aiteip> witam
<Drathir> kto się opiekuje jabberem tak z ciekawości?
<buber> kolejne dziecię neo
<Drathir> buber: ?
<buber> <-- Skrzyp (~Skrzyp@chc209.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl) has left #ubuntu-pl ("Wypierdalam z tej parapeciarni!")
<Drathir> aiteip: witaj...
<Drathir> buber: hrhr
<buber> tja
<Drathir> ale to tylko jak wychodzi...
<Drathir> jak wyrzuci to raczej się nie pokaże...
<Drathir> jkraw: W łodzi nie za ciekawa pogoda?
<Cynia> siema
<Drathir> witam...
<aiteip> moglby ktos polecic doby slownik naukowo techniczny angielsko polski?
<Drathir> słowniki oxford albo langmana
<Drathir> helion może by miał coś takiego też...
<aiteip> a jakis elektroniczny?
<BlessJah> wikipedia
<Cynia> Drathir` w lubuskim slonce swieci :)
<Drathir> to napewno oxfordu coś znajdziesz w necie bo to chyba dość popularne...
<Drathir> Cynia: żartujesz?
<Matan[M]> na mazurach wieczorek elegancki na grila, ciepło zero komarów i nie ma chmur
<Cynia> Drathir`  powaga 25 stonpni
<Drathir> to tylko na dolnym ciemno chyba, ale dobrze, dobrze...
<Drathir> Cynia: to ładnie, oby dłużej taka pogoda...
<aiteip> w poznaniu pogoda tez nie najgorsza
<aiteip> slonecznie ale nie az tak cieplo
<winter> aiteip: getionary.pl jesli chodzi o online
<winter> ale nie jest taki super, pomagam sobie translate.google.com
<Cynia> wczoraj robilismy urodziny nad jeziorem i elegancka pogoda jest od wczoraj od 14 godziny
<buber> a u mnie już po burzy
<buber> Matan[M], gdzie mazury ?
<Matan[M]> buber: koło ruskich
<buber> ahh,  Wilczy szaniec ;]
<buber> pamietam
<Matan[M]> no mam do niego z jakie 20km
<buber> bede w rejonie za 2 tygodnie ;]
<Matan[M]> a do ruskiej granicy 10km :P
<buber> są grzyby ?
<Matan[M]> fajnie czasem słychać jak ruscy na poligonie ćwiczą, w tedy się zastanawiasz czy to burza czy ruskie szczelają
<Matan[M]> buber: psiaki
<Matan[M]> za chłodno jest
<Matan[M]> jakby ciepło było i padalo to by wysyp był
<buber> u mnie mało, jak żniwa to nie ma grzybów
<Matan[M]> a tak to psiaki jakieś, no muchomora znajdziesz
<qermit> Drathir: czego chcesz od boota?
<Drathir> Cynia: zapewne przyjedzie pełno osób w rejony...
<Drathir> qermit: poskarżył się? Status jabbera chciałem sprawdzić...
<qermit> Drathir: jaki status jabbera?
<Drathir> qermit: z ubuntu.
<qermit> WTF
<qermit> Drathir: napisz pełnym zdaniem chłopczyku
<qermit> bom zmęczony straszliwie degustacją przed weselem
<Drathir> qermit: ubuntu.pl posiada serwer jabbera, który to ma status swój żeby sprawdzić czy działa czy nie. O takie coś mam na myśli...
<Drathir> qermit: a to rozumiem... Trzeba sprawdzić co by goście się nie rozchorowali...
<jacekowski> qermit: zaproszenia jeszcze nie dostalem
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ja tez nie, a jestem blizej
<BlessJah> predzej do mnie dotrze, niz za granice
<jacekowski> mailem tez przyjme
<BlessJah> `seen bastetmilo
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: bastetmilo was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 day, 21 hours, 42 minutes, and 52 seconds ago: * bastetmilo robi off i udaje sie na autobus do warszawy...
<qermit> jacekowski: jakiego zaproszenia
<qermit> Drathir: nadal nie wiem o co ci chodzi
<qermit> Drathir: i co ma z tym przekliniak wspólnego
<jacekowski> qermit: no kanalu calego na wesele
<qermit> a ja was nie zapraszam :(
<qermit> nie kofam fash
<jacekowski> to sami sie zaprosimy
<DaZ> >:>:>:>:
<DaZ> amniehociash?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: anp
<winter> tylko analnie
<qermit> jak admc
<Drathir> qermit: w sumie nie wiele wspólnego, jedynie szkoda, że nie pokazuje stanu serwera jabbera...
<qermit> Drathir: ale co ma do tego serwer jabbera
<Drathir> qermit: już sam nie wiem... Po prostu tylko szkoda, że nie ma...
<qermit> Drathir: to jak sie dowiesz to powiedz, chetnie przeczytam
<Drathir> qermit: jedynie to co napisałem wyżej. szkoda, że nie można za pomocą komendy sprawdzić statusu jabbera z ubuntu.pl tylko tyle...
<Wilczek> BUILD FAILED
<Wilczek> /home/wilczek/Pobrane/xruby-0.3.3a-src/build.xml:59: Unable to find a javac compiler;
<Wilczek> com.sun.tools.javac.Main is not on the classpath.
<Wilczek> Perhaps JAVA_HOME does not point to the JDK
<Wilczek> Mam zainstalowane sun-java6-jdk
<Wilczek> Co z tym zrobić?
<buber> ale kompilujesz czy jak ?
<Wilczek> Tak, kompiluję
<buber> hmm
<Drathir> Wilczek: jdk pobierz
<buber> przecież ma zainstalowane
<buber> Wilczek, sprawdź PATH
<Drathir> jre
<Wilczek> How?
<Drathir> domyślnie przeważnie każdy instaluje
<buber> ls $JAVA_HOME
<Wilczek> Wypluwa jedynie zawartość aktualnego katalogu
<buber> Wilczek, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5736641/ant-unable-to-find-javac-java-home-wont-set-on-ubuntu
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3nuwrsa> (at stackoverflow.com)
<buber> 2 opcja pomoże, IMO
<Drathir> ciekawe, jeszcze ani razu instalując z repo nie miało problemu ze ścieżkami
<Wilczek> Tylko nie wiem jaka jest ścieżka do Javy
<Drathir> a z anta niestety muszę korzystać
<buber> Wilczek, jakie distro ?
<Wilczek> Ubuntu 11.04, i zamknięta Java z repo Ferramberto
<buber> ja mam taką z partner
<Drathir> dokładnie
<buber> zainstaluję i ci sprawdzę
<Drathir> Wilczek: a instalowałeś obie jdk i jre to z peso te najnowsze wersje jak dobrze pamiętam ? Spróbuj jeszcze raz może przy instalacji się syplo w menu masz ikonke od javy i tam jest w zaawansowanych lokalizacja javy może coś nie do końca Ci się zainstalowało...
<Drathir> Wilczek: peso - repo*
<Drathir> można ręcznie ustawić lokalizację, ale to ze wolą świadczyłoby ze coś nie tak jest...
<buber> Wilczek, /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin
<Wilczek> /home/wilczek/Pobrane/xruby-0.3.3a-src/build.xml:59: Unable to find a javac compiler;
<Wilczek> com.sun.tools.javac.Main is not on the classpath.
<Wilczek> Po eksporcie
<Wilczek> Perhaps JAVA_HOME does not point to the JDK
<Wilczek> Nadal
<buber> teoretycznie powinienies wrzucic to w .bashrc i się przelogować
<buber> chociaż inaczej nawet
<Wilczek> ?
<buber> buber@darkside:/home$ export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/
<buber> buber@darkside:/home$ ls $JAVA_HOME
<buber> bin        ext      jre  LICENSE  README.html
<buber> COPYRIGHT  include  lib  man      THIRDPARTYLICENSEREADME.txt
<buber> sorry za flooda
<Wilczek> http://pastebin.com/Mh2LXhGD
<buber> zły PATH
<buber> zrób tak jak napisałem
<Drathir> Wilczek: sprawdź czy masz te 3 http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-ubuntu-linux-install-configure-jdk-jre/
<Drathir> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Wilczek> buber: Coś ruszyło, dzięki jak narazie :)
<buber> looz
<Wilczek> Wszystko działa :)
<BlessJah> jacekowski: w sumie, jak juz tak opy rozdaja, to i mi mogliby dac
<buber> looz
<buber> BlessJah, +1
<BlessJah> BlessJah++
<BlessJah> inaczej chyba nie dzia;a
<buber> BlessJah-- ;]
<BlessJah> nie zalezy mi
<buber> mnie zależy na dobrej pogodzie itp
<buber> i żeby sie w środę udało ;]
<Cynia> buber`  oby next weekend bez deszczu byl :)
<Drathir> ktoś korzystał ? http://shnatsel.blogspot.com/2011/07/weve-just-revolutionized-alpha-testing.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3hw9dd2> (at shnatsel.blogspot.com)
<Wizard> gość od elementary
<tar-gz> ale sie nauebalem
<Wizard> ?
<Wizard> w niedzielę?
<Wizard> o 21?!
<Wizard> człowieku!
<DaZ> moze trzezwiał :f
<tar-gz> ja jestem bezrobotny
<tar-gz> i wróciłem wcześniej  d o domu bo mi sie srac chciało
<lisu> re
<Dreadlish> ejjjj
<Dreadlish> jak w tym waszym ubuntu sie włącza xinerame na fglrx?
<ntat> co się z tym dreadlishem dzieje...
<buber> wakacje z dziećmi neosrady
<Stirlitz> mode +b *!*@unaffiliated/dreadlish
<buber> brawo
<lisu> mam prosbe, niech mi ktos znajdzie w necie który OTWARTY sterownik pod squeeze sluzy do obsługi ati radeon x1250 (x1200 series) RS690 ?
<Stirlitz> hmm ale tak nie działa specjalnie
<Stirlitz> mode +b *!*dreadlish@unaffiliated/dreadlish
<buber> lisu, radeon
<Ashiren24> tudziez xf86-video-ati
<lisu> buber: a nie czasem radeonhd?
<buber> lisu, też
<lisu> hmm
<buber> lisu, xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<lisu> buber: to mam juz, ale cos x'y nie wstają ;/
<buber> lisu, dpkg-reconfigure ?
<lisu> done
<Ashiren24> radeonhd jest przestarzale
<Ashiren24> i jego czesc wlaczona do radeon
<lisu> Ashiren24: radeon nowsze?
<Ashiren24> lisu: yhy
<Stirlitz> rotfl
<lisu> aktualnie mam tylko konsole, wiec nawet poczytac nie moge o tym ;/
<lisu> Stirlitz: cóż cię tak rozbawiło, podziel waść się, też chcemy się pośmiać.
<Stirlitz> nic, wycinało mi "/"
<Stirlitz> zabawne nie?
<Enlik> ha-ha
<Ashiren24> lisu: od ponad roku jest przestarzale
<lisu> Stirlitz: po zbóju, szczególnie przy rm -rf /usr / etc... x]
<buber> Stirlitz, to jeszcze niejaki Skrzypek
<buber> or smth
<Enlik> Mozilla cos tam jakas Grupe Robocza zrobi, bo w „korporacjach” sie nie cieszyli z krotkiego okresu wsparcia
<buber> ten sam spec od "parapetów"  ;]
<Enlik> to i Ubunta wszelakie skorzystaja, jesli zrobia jakies wersje z dluzszym wsparciem czy cus
<Stirlitz> Enlik, 5 lat jest wystarczające
<Enlik> tylko ze to strasznie dlugo, nie wiem czy beda chcieli - ale nie wiem dokladnie jakie plany
<Stirlitz> mozilla sobie strzeliła w stope tą numeracją
<Stirlitz> nikt do firmy tego nie weźmie
<Stirlitz> i zostanie stary dobry IE
<Enlik> chcieli miec szczesliwych użytkowników, to mają
<buber> IE też szybko numerki zmienia
<Enlik> hm, nie pamietam, czy na XP mi IE 6 odinstalowało czy zostawiło
<Stirlitz> proponuje ie7 i wymiata ie6 ale mozesz sie nie zgodzić ;)
<buber> ie9 jest zdatne do użytku
<Stirlitz> no ale chyba jako pierwsze ie
<Enlik> czyli nie można mieć jednocześnie… no ale dobre i to
<Stirlitz> tu jest fajne cos jak ktoś nie zna
<Stirlitz> http://ipinfo.info/netrenderer/index.php
<Enlik> a tam, sto lat temu IE też było w por. do konkurenta używalne ;)
<Enlik> Stirlitz: ciekawe te tryby „porównawcze”
<buber> a to nie netszkap był pierwszy ?
<Enlik> czy pierwszy, nie wiem, może
<Enlik> ale potem zostali w tyle
<Drathir> lisu: lynx
<lisu> Drathir: links
<Enlik> links2
 * lisu ma już Xy
<lisu> xserver-xorg-video-radeon -> dla ati x1250 (1200 series) RS690 jakby kto pytał
<Stirlitz> klekajcie narody!
<lisu> oho, Stirlitz pewnie jaką baze zdobył, której widzieć na oczy nie powienien.
<Tyczek> A jo mum kran i nie muszę chodzić do studni po wodę.
<Stirlitz> nie, to te twoje xsy lisu
<Drathir> lisu: sudo apt-get install lynx-cur lynx-cur-wra per jak dobrze pamiętam
<lisu> Stirlitz: no co? ubuntu od 2 lat uzywałem, a na serwerach po ciula mi Xy.
<lisu> Stirlitz: ale wkurzyłem sie na ubuntu i poszło w pizdu.
<Stirlitz> łaczymy się w bulu
<lisu> Stirlitz: miałeś gorszy dzień? żona ci nie dała? piwa w lodówce brakło? no chyba ze masz dziś gorszy dzień... nie wnikam.
<Stirlitz> lisu, a wiesz co to ironia? wyluzuj
<Stirlitz> a piwo mam i żona ten tego ;P
<Tyczek> Lampki świecą? ;X
<Stirlitz> i nie musze iść do roboty jutro :P
<lisu> Stirlitz: wiem co to ironia, ale chyba nie zajarzyłem ;p
 * Tyczek is playing: Jason Mraz [2008 We Sing, We Dance, We Steal Things #09] Only Human [00:09/04:03] (829kbps) (23.99MB) (FLAC) 
<Tyczek> /o/
<Stirlitz> Tyczek, właśnie! czegos jakby brakowało
<Tyczek> Hyhyhy.
 * Enlik przed chwilą słuchał Rick rolla z pliku png
 * Stirlitz słucha: Plateau - Finał (Mistrz Tupetu i Jego Bezczelny Cyrk) 
 * buber ogląda Star Wars ;]
 * Stirlitz idzie pogłaskac lodówkę
 * lisu nasłuchuje ledwo słyszalnego odgłosu dysku w lapie
<lisu> buber: która część?
<lisu> bastetmilo: o/
<buber> lisu, tefałpe 2
 * Stirlitz słucha: MonstruM - Galaktyczny szlak (Za Horyzontem Ciszy) 
<bastetmilo> liso o/
<Stirlitz> diaaaabeeeeł
<buber> lisu, ostatnia
<bastetmilo> lisu
 * Enlik czyta, że nowy dmesg będzie bardziej fajniejszy
<lisu> Enlik: LOL x)
<lisu> buber: też gdzieś miałem... tylko nie mam playera, bo świeży system ;/
<buber> lisu, w telewizorze jest
<lisu> e?
<lisu> tvp?
<buber> 2
<buber> albo jak wolisz kanał 21
<buber> ;]
 * lisu nie ma telewizora x)
<buber> o lol
<Aleksander> Witajcie
<Aleksander> Czy jest teraz jakies ubuntu na netbooki?
<lisu> witaj neoplus
<lisu> `g ubuntu 11.04 netbook
<Przekliniak> lisu: Ubuntu 11.04 Netbooks | Ubuntu: <http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/release/11.04/netbooks>
<Aleksander> hm. nie mówi mi to wiele
<Stirlitz> lisu, strzelilem fotkię http://ubuntuone.com/p/165P/
 * buber ma http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201010-6649
<Stirlitz> jeszcze tylko kilkaset tysiecy skrinszotów i mozesz calos obejrzeć ;P
<ntat> Stirlitz, masz kartę tv w kompie?
<Tyczek> Stirlitz: Karta TV?
<Aleksander> anyway, jest jakiś w miarę kompletny i lekki edytor tekstu na netbooki?
<Stirlitz> mam, a to cos dziwnego?
<Stirlitz> nawet HD
<Tyczek> Ciekawość. :>
<ntat> Stirlitz, raczej niespotykanego;)
<Stirlitz> szkoda czasu na gapienie sie w SAM telewizor,
<Wizard> Aleksander, widzę, żę reklamy ci zrobiły wodę z mózgu
<Wizard> czym netbook różni się od innego laptopa?
<Aleksander> Wizard, nie reklamy, a opinie kilku dobrych znajomych z uczelni
<buber> Stirlitz, w jaki sposób można tak jak Ty to zrobiłeś mieć podgląd via www?
<Aleksander> Wizard, wielkoscia, procesorem, RAMem...
<Enlik> Wizard++
<ntat> Aleksander, a do czego potrzebujesz ten edytor? Albo co to znaczy "w mmiarę kompletny"?
<Enlik> w miarę kompletny to jest emacs
 * Enlik hides
<Wizard> Aleksander, i to ma spowodować, że np openoffice czy abiword na tym nie działają? albo vim?
<Aleksander> Wizard, nie wiem, jaka bedzie predkosc dzialania OpenOffice. U mnie umie sie dlugo wlaczac przy dwurdzeniowym procku i 3 GB RAMu
<Diabelko> Wizard: netbook jest malutki i najczęściej nie ma tacki cdrom
<Enlik> pewnie powolny dysk, i dlatego
<Wizard> Aleksander, ja używam abiworda i lyksa, zarówno na eepc, jak i na powerbooku 17"
<Aleksander> ntat, potrzebuje czegos bardziej zlozonego od abiworda i z GUI - tak, zebym mogl swobodnie otwierac i edytowac doce
<Enlik> 2 rdzenei i 3 GB jest naprawde ok…
<Diabelko> Aleksander: żeby było śmieszniej, to openoffice pod windowsa działa szybciej niż linuchowy :>
<Diabelko> Enlik: openoffice/libreoffice mają to do siebie, że są mulaste
<Aleksander> Wizard, abiword ma w ogole mozliwosc numeracji stron?
<Enlik> Diabelko: nie zauważyłem
<jacekowski> bo na linuxie nic szybko nie dziala
<Diabelko> a presentation już w ogóle
<jacekowski> Diabelko: firefox tez na win szybszy
<Wizard> Aleksander, nie wiem, ja nim rtfy edytuję
<ntat> Aleksander, to pozostaje tylko Open/Libre Office lub ewentualnie MS Office przez Wine
<Aleksander> raczej Libre
<Diabelko> Enlik: przerabiałem kiedyś prezentację impressem i doszedłem do wniosku, że tak się nie da
<Enlik> jest Koffice,ale nie wiem czy używalne
<Diabelko> z ciekawości odpaliłem na windowsie
<Diabelko> spokojnie 2-3x szybciej chodzi
<Diabelko> jacekowski: akurat firefox mi dużo szybciej na linuksie hula :>
<Enlik> hyhy
<jacekowski> Wizard: co to ma byc
<Stirlitz> buber, vlc umie po sieci streamować
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: wez cos Wizardowi zrob
<ntat> ja mam netbooka z 1 GB ramu i nie ma problemu z LibreOffice
<buber> Stirlitz, źle sprecyzowałem, chodzi mi o ubuntu one
<Diabelko> Ubuntu One? wtf?
<Aleksander> ntat, Ubuntu? kompilowałeś kernela?
 * Diabelko nie jest na bieżąco
<ntat> Aleksander, po co?
<Stirlitz> buber, przecież to dział podobnie jak dropbox
<Aleksander> ntat, dla prędkości/baterii
<buber> Stirlitz, nvm, już wyklikałem co i jak ;)
<jacekowski> Wizard: a ty oddaj co zabrales
<ntat> Aleksander, nic z tych rzeczy. Ubntu działa bez zarzutu
<buber> Stirlitz, http://ubuntuone.com/p/165Y/
<Enlik> co sie dzieje, jak ikony sie przestają mieścić?
<Enlik> i co powiększają te lupki? :)
<Stirlitz> zwijają się w poziomie i jak mysza najeżdzasz rozwijają
<Drathir> jacekowski: diffuse obok gedit
<Enlik> mhm
<Aleksander> btw, słyszeliście o Diasporze*?
<Drathir> Stirlitz: smplayer umie vlc też
<Stirlitz> Enlik, http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-_3gQg0ZLJ74/TiiYMW2BYUI/AAAAAAAAFeU/OWDbKUt2L-k/ubuntu11.10-ambiance_2.png
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3oqcjcp> (at lh3.googleusercontent.com)
<buber> ehh. jak oni wsadzą tam gnome3 to będzie porażka
<Enlik> Stirlitz: ciekawe, jest podgląd na wszystkie i zajmują mniej miejsca… dzięki!
<buber> zbyt ubogie to jest jeszcze
<Enlik> w sumie Ubuntu dobrze zrobilo z Unity w kontekscie nadchodzącego G3
<Stirlitz> no wyczuli pismo
<Diabelko> Aleksander: a kto nie słyszał o diasporze?
<Enlik> mają swoje, bardziej „zwykle” i robią jak chcą
<Diabelko> co najwyżej może ktoś z nazwy nie kojarzyć
<Aleksander> Diabelko, całe mnóstwo ludzi
<Aleksander> ja trochę pomagam z polskim tłumaczeniem
<Wizard> http://wstaw.org/w/BkB/linki/
<buber> ale musieliby całkowicie z gtk zrezygnować
<Aleksander> siefca będzie robił zajebiste skrypty do fleksji, ale jakby ktoś z Was chciał pomóc, to droga wolna :)
<Enlik> Aleksander: ale tę gwiazdkę po nazwie (jakie to niegramatyczne) tobyście sobie, pretty please, mogli odpuścić
<Wizard> co to jest disapora?
<Diabelko> Wizard: otwarty serwis dla trolli
<Wizard> czad
<Aleksander> Enlik, niektórzy wstawiają TM, Diaspora wstawia *, a na dole *nie zawiera dużych ilości żydów
<Wizard> i mnie tam nie ma?
<Diabelko> Wizard: na razie jest problem z zakładaniem kont, bo alphuje
<Enlik> Aleksander: tak czy siak, paskudztwo
<Aleksander> Diabelko, kto Ci nagadał takich bzdur?
<ntat> ja nie słyszałem
<Aleksander> zakładanie kont jest otwarte o.O
<Aleksander> każdy może otworzyć sobie konto
<Aleksander> diasp.org
<Aleksander> tylko główny pod jest na zaproszenia, bo jest najbardziej testowy (ale mam jeszcze 3, jak chcecie)
<Diabelko> a widzisz
<Tyczek> I co, ten serwis skończy tak jak libre.fm? :>
<Aleksander> nie, bo to a) nie serwis
<Wizard> nawet nie zacznie :)
<Aleksander> to sieć
<Wizard> już pamiętam
<Diabelko> a to całe joindiaspora.com to co to jest? ten główny?
<Aleksander> Diabelko, tak
<Aleksander> na sieci jest mnóstwo podów, które komunikują się między sobą
<Aleksander> to jest najważniejsze założenie Diaspory, że każdy może założyć sobie poda, który będzie komunikował się z innymi
<jacekowski> Wizard: oddaj opa
<Wizard> huh?
<jacekowski> 22:21 [freenode] -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You have been deopped on #ubuntu-pl by Wizard (wizard123)
<Diabelko> Aleksander: i tyle z tych założeń jest
<Wizard> :D
<ntat> ale to że niby taki fejsbuk jest?
<jacekowski> Wizard: nawet jak przez ChanServa zrobisz to widac
<Aleksander> ntat, tak, to portal społecznościowy
<Diabelko> ntat: ta, taki fejsbuk dla linuksiarzy jak na razie
<Wizard> masz
<Diabelko> potem jak będzie popularniejszy zejdą się trolle
<Wizard> i nie płacz
<jacekowski> Wizard: i sie nie baw
<Diabelko> ale nie będzie popularniejszy
<Aleksander> ale będzie miał dużo fajniejsze wnętrzności, na przykład te skrypty fleksji
<Diabelko> bo jest otwarty i fejsbuk chętnie zabierze sobie parę pomysłów
<Diabelko> które przyciągną do niego
<Aleksander> Diabelko, Google+ już wziął ;]
<Aleksander> ale w końcu i F, i G+ będą traciły popularność
<Diabelko> nie no, jasne
<Aleksander> a Diaspora może tego uniknąć, bo popularne mogą stawać się specjalistyczne pody, a nie sieć
<Enlik> jatesz: http://i.imgur.com/fyJsV.jpg
<Diabelko> diaspora wszystkich rozpiedzieli
<Aleksander> nie twierdzę tak, twierdzę, że może być popularniejsza
<anemus> heh, stałem się satanistą...
<ntat> etam, ja nie przepadam za portalami społecznościowymi
<Diabelko> wszem, może być popularniejsza, co oczywiście nie zmienia faktu, że konkurencja z fb albo g+ będzie nieco trudniejsza z uwagi na fakt otwartości kodu diaspory
<Diabelko> skoro każdy może zapierdzielić kawałek kodu to nie będzie sielankowo
<Diabelko> ale ponoć idealiści i optymiści też są potrzebni
<Diabelko> żeby tacy jak ja mogli przegrywać
<anemus> ostatnio częściej korzystam z hotmaila i skydive niż z gmaila
<anemus> *skydrive
<Diabelko> skydrive ponoć zabawny
<anemus> nu
<ntat> ja tam wole ubuntuone
<ntat> *wolę
<ntat> :)
<Diabelko> ja tam nawet nie wiedziałem do dziś, że jest coś takiego jak ubuntu one
<anemus> tylko te 50MB boli
<Drathir> dropbox ostatnio wpadke miał
<Diabelko> nie pierwszą i nie ostatnią nota bene :F
<Aleksander> btw, jak stabilne jest lubuntu?
<buber> hgw, sprawdź sam
<anemus> doców w gdoc mam 80M, plików w gmail 120M a w M$ 800M
<Drathir> [Cktoś korzysta z sandboxa może?
<Drathir> [C[C[C[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[Dalbo saltbox jakoś tak
<Drathir> laag
<anemus> najśmieszniejsze jest to że żadnej Windy nie mam zainstalowanej (mimo posiadania licencji)
<ntat> [Cktoś korzysta z sandboxa może?
<ntat> 22:42 < Drathir> [C[C[C[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[Dalbo saltbox jakoś tak
<ntat> co to za krzaki>
<ntat> ?
<Drathir> ntat: przy lagu sieci naciskając jakiś przycisk czasem takie znaki dodaje zamiast wykonać działanie przycisku. A z bok-u jeszcze nic narazie nie odpisali ale jak widać nie naprawili... Ciekawe jak szybko zrobią...
<Drathir> ech jeszcze inaczej to się nazywa... https://www.sugarsync.com/
<Stirlitz> ehehe http://osnews.pl/bitwa-o-nazwe-pomiedzy-deweloperami-kde-i-gnome/
<anemus> Stirlitz: nie rób tego, znowu muszę czyścić monitor
<qermit> Stirlitz: czytałem o tym po angielsku, myślałem że poprostu nie znam angielskiego, ale tak czytam i czytam i chyba nadal nie rozumiem o co im chodzi
<kklimonda> "As KDE occupied this name first, it is ours as a result" :DDD
<kklimonda> jezu
<kklimonda> aż się smutno robi
<Wizard> :)
<Wilczek> kklimonda: Złamał pan punkt drugi KK, będzie mandacik.
<Stirlitz> w ogóle to są jakieś miarodajne statystyki udziału poszczególnych środowisk?
<Wizard> nie
<Stirlitz> bo to wygląda na jakies rozpaczliwe ruchy
<Wizard> ja ostatnio roksa używam :/
<Wizard> i openboksa
<qermit> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/297496/amy.html
<qermit> komu wazelinki?
<Stirlitz> behehe
<Wizard> nie rozumiem
<qermit> to 2 wypowiedzi ze sobą niezwiązane
<qermit> a właśnie, słyszeliście o ostatniej mszy Natanka?
<qermit> ponoć ma łącze światłowodowe z Bogiem
<qermit> czy tam Niebem
<Wilczek> qermit: wazelina dobra na wszy, dam ci na urodziny
<Stirlitz> haaalo to jaaaaa
<firemark> ~23:28:07~  Wilczek : kklimonda: Złamał pan punkt drugi KK, będzie mandacik.
<firemark> mozecie mnie wtajemniczyc oco kaman? ;d
<Stirlitz> pędzę do ciebie światłowodem...
<Wilczek> [23:25] <kklimonda> jezu
<Wilczek> §2. Nie będziesz brał imienia Pana swego nadaremno
<Wilczek> :P
<anemus> W D*****u mu nie powiedzieli, że to redtube a nie niebo?
<Stirlitz> Otrzymałem od Jezusa możliwość telefonu do Nieba, i kiedy nie nabrykam z Panem Bogiem, to mam taki światłowód, że ta linia jest otwarta.
<Stirlitz> \o/
<qermit> Stirlitz: niezły towar musi mieć
<Stirlitz> "Santo subito pojebus paranoikus. Amen."
<Stirlitz> komentarze sa jeszcze lepsze jak artykuł :)
<czesmir> lol wlecialo jajko 3.0
<Wilczek> 1st
<Stirlitz> pfff
<qermit> czesmir: stare
<qermit> Wilczek: za wcześnie
<qermit> 1st
<czesmir> qermit: ale do repo
<qermit> a
<Stirlitz> w onericu juz dawno jest
<czesmir> dzis w sidzie ^^
<czesmir> sid i jest git
<Stirlitz> http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/6175333fb282ae7c1b992aaa11e6178a.jpeg?1311452342
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3z3fx5d> (at i1.kwejk.pl)
<Willcheck> sudo rm -rfv / < Bumblebee v2.0
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-16
<jacekowski> nie
<czester> Arbeit...
<Voldenet> bry
<Voldenet> ale dzisiaj wcześnie szkoła
<BlessJah> ftpd: po czym ty go wyczuwasz?
<jacekowski> ROTFL
<jacekowski> czemu on nie mogl tego normalnie napisac
<jacekowski> w sensie dagonix
<jacekowski> tylko musial literki pomijac
<jacekowski> i zle napisac
<BlessJah> to troll
<BlessJah> widać boi się hilightów na przekleństwa
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<gjm> ftpd: Spałem, przydałoby się wyciąć neo
<gjm> \o
<Quintasan> Dobry
<Quintasan> jacekowski, ftpd: Ile taki MetaWatch stoi?
<gjm> Nie tanio
<ftpd> Quintasan: $200.
<ftpd> gjm: Ja za, ale nie mam opa, to nie mam prawa głosu.
<ftpd> BlessJah: Po neostradzie, zadawaniu tego samego pytania na kilku kanałach (minimum tutaj i #gentoo-pl), obrażaniu wszystkich dookoła, kiedy mu nikt nie odpowiada, 'zjadaniu' literek w przekleństwach.
<ftpd> BlessJah: To nie jest trudne, serio.
<gjm> No ale BlessJah widział tylko "co jest ?"
<gjm> A Ty już wiedziałeś
<ftpd> gjm: Z #gentoo-pl, wczoraj tam brylował. Tutaj wrzucał tylko inwektywy, bo tam był antoszka z opem online i bał się bana.
<ftpd> Btw. wiesz, jak łatwo jest wyddosować neostradę?
<ftpd> :P
<gjm> Nie
<ftpd> 01:43:37 !--             | >>> dagonx`!~dagonx@cqi31.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl [Ping timeout: 255 seconds]
<ftpd> Myślisz, że to samo się?
<gjm> OSZ TY
<gjm> BlessJah: Jak masz Archa to uważaj z aktualizacją
<ftpd> Co się stało z aktualizacją archa?
<gjm> ftpd: http://www.archlinux.org/news/the-lib-directory-becomes-a-symlink/
<gjm> foreste nie uważał :>
<bjfs> lolwut, a miałem brać apdejta właśnie; ogólnie ostatnie zmiany przy aktualizacjach arch to jakaś porażka
<bjfs> chcą się upodobnić do debian unstable, czy jak?
<ftpd> Lol.
<dweller> bjfs: czemu
<dweller> wszystkie dystrybucje w to pójdą :>
<dweller> tzn wszystki liczące się
<bjfs> nie lubię jak wszędzie wszystko ma być takie samo bo jakiś pierwszy sekretarz i fanboje myślą, że tak jest fajnie; wolę mieć jakieś alternatywy do rolling release ;p
<bjfs> bastetmilo: zassałem piwo na dachu cafe borówka :b
<gjm> `seen Wizard
<bjfs> a niewiele później bateria w N8 postanowiła zdechnąć, trzeba przemyśleć zakup przenośnej ładowarki
<gjm> win 12
<gjm> FFFUU
<bjfs> /win 12
<gjm> No co Ty?
<bjfs> jeszcze nie przyswoiłem sobie ubsługi okien/buforów w weechacie ;p
<dweller> alt + literki też powinny działać
<gjm> No w sumie mogłem dać Alt + W
<marzyciel> Siema. Mam Xubuntu 12.04. Proste pytanie - czy da się gdzieś sprawdzić komunikaty o błędach? Wyskoczył mi jakiś, ale się pośpieszyłem i wyłączyłem, a był jakiś inny niż zwykle. I chciałbym sprawdzić co tam pisało - jest jakaś możliwość?
<gjm> Sprowokuj wystąpienie błędu <;
<marzyciel> Ale ja nie wiem czego to się tyczyło
<bjfs> najczęściej chodzi o jakąś apkę, która wywala się na starcie; typowe dla xubuntu ;p
<gjm> Nie wiem, na przyszłość tak szybko nie klikaj
<marzyciel> Nie na starcie
<marzyciel> na bank nie.
<ftpd> A w logach nie masz?
<ftpd> Bo ten, no. Do tego to logi służą.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> No chyba, że appka z dupy i nie loguję do sysloga.
<gjm> Tylko nie wie skąd ma je wziąć
<marzyciel> No właśnie - skąd?
<bjfs> desktopowe lubią się nie logować, ale zawsze powinna w takim przypadku wisieć ikona powiadamiania o błędzie na panelu
<ftpd> marzyciel: z Var/log
<ftpd> /var/log
<ftpd> Znaczy.
<ftpd> /var/log/messages?
<bjfs> chyba, że i to zamknąłeś, co wymaga więcej trudu ;p albo nie masz obszaru powiadamiania na panelu
<marzyciel> dobra thx
<bjfs> apropo xubuntu, czas zaktualizować sawfish, bo mam go jako WM w środowisku XFCE
<jacekowski> gdzie sa logi z gentoo-pl
<jacekowski> ftpd: w sumie kazdego adsla poskladasz 10Mbit symetrykiem
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: hallo, proszę pana
<szymon_g> witam
<Szatan> hai szymon_g
<Szatan> szymon_g: co tam w świecie mieszanych OS'ów?
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: wat?
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: skończ z fochem i wracaj na kanał.
<Diabelko> nie-e
<szymon_g> Szatan: witaj
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: nie obchodzi mnie to, masz wracać.
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: zaczynam nowe życie, bez Was!
<Szatan> Diabelko: zmieniłeś auto?
<szymon_g> a dobrze, dobrze. cos mi dvdrom nawala i sobie instalacyjna dvd fedorki na usb wrzucam. ciekawe ile teraz wytrzymam pod linuxem :E
<Diabelko> Szatan: nie, system
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: powiedziałam. Nie obchodzi mnie to. Wracaj.
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: make me
<Szatan> Diabelko: e to nic nie zmienisz
<Szatan> szymon_g: pewnie za 8 funtów dostaniesz nową nagrywarkę DVD ;p
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: prosić się nie będę. Ale jak Ty chciałeś żebym wróciła to wróciłam.
<Diabelko> Szatan: jak nie, mam Mac OS X
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: oh you
<szymon_g> Szatan: tak, pewnie tak. ale nie chce mi sie kupowac. zreszta- jesli dziala usb toto czemu tego nie uzywac :)
<Szatan> eh, u mnie OSX raz nie chciał się bootować z pendrive'a
<Diabelko> ojej
<jacekowski> ja se osx'a instaluje w virtualboxie
<szymon_g> dobra, czas odpalic instalator. narqa
<matpet> siema, bawił się ktoś ivman'em bądź ktoś zna pakiet havelt ?
<matpet> ciągle mam problem z podłaćzeniem do systemu modem gsm
<jacekowski> ja uzywalem ivmana
<jacekowski> ale dawno temu
<matpet> znalazłem turtorial jak uruchomić e160 na ubuntu z ivman'em z tym że dla 12.04 ivman'a nie ma...
<matpet> ciagle mi networkmanager nie widzi modemu
<tajwanuser> cze
<wormux29> Witam ! Co może być powodem, że xev nie zczytuje mi kombinacji klawiszy Fn+F5 i Fn+F6 . Odpowiadają one za sterowanie jasnością matrycy ? System Lubuntu, asus1215n
<PHPechowiec_> witam
<PHPechowiec_> wie moze ktoś czy zmiana tablicy partycji (+ dorzucenie szyfrowania) ma jakiś wpływ na gwarancje producenta?
<BlessJah> nie
<tomi> witam
<BlessJah> nie słyszałem o przypadku zawarcia takiej klauzuli w umowie gwarancyjnej
<Szatan> http://gadzetomania.pl/2012/07/15/szafirowa-archiwizacja-danych-z-gwarancja-miliona-lat
<tomi> czy jest osobny pokoj dotyczący Xubuntu?
<BlessJah> nie ma
<PHPechowiec_> a jak wywale ich śmieszne partycje recovery i utility?
<BlessJah> to możesz mieć jedynie problem z windowsem
<PHPechowiec_> tomi: Xubuntu = ubuntu + Xfce; wiec albo znajdziesz rozwiazanie tu albo na kanale xfce
<tomi> PHPechowiec_ dzięki wiec narazie sprobuje tutaj.
<PHPechowiec_> BlessJah: skoro mam nalepke to moge pobrac z internetu takiego samego windowsa i nikt sie nie dopierdzieli?
<BlessJah> nie do końca jest tak różowo
<PHPechowiec_> BlessJah: :<
<BlessJah> ale nie wiem jak jest z tymi windowsami
<tomi> mam problem taki, że gdy restartuje laptop nie uruchamia się ponownie tylko wylogowywuje a pozniej jest czarny pusty ekran
<PHPechowiec_> wyłuskać windowsa z ich obrazów co umieszczaja na hdd raczej sie nie da...
<tomi> występuje to w Ubuntu i Xubuntu - tak samo
<PHPechowiec_> tomi: grub sie pojawia? ubuntu sie ładuje? jest ekran logowania?
<tomi> PHPechowiec_, właśnie nic nie ma - czarny pusty ekran
<PHPechowiec_> nawet gruba?
<Szatan> PHPechowiec_: a nie lepiej zainstalować z płytki zbrandować softem i klepnąć klucz?
<PHPechowiec_> Szatan: pytam na wszelki wypadek, planuje zaszyfrować to i owo i gdyby coś poszło nie tak to wole wiedzieć na zapas
<tomi> świeci tylko lampka w laptopie że komputer działa, lampka że się coś dzieje też nie mruga
<PHPechowiec_> tomi: próbowałes uzyć livecd? moze problem nie z ubuntu a np z grafą
<tomi> czytałem że to czasem wina zasilacza, ale przy win XP było normalnie
<tomi> PHPechowiec_, wchodziłem w to wlasnie klawiszem F6 i na tym etapie dalej nie wiedziałem co robić
<BlessJah> POST masz?
<tomi> mam laptopa CF-18 toughbooka mk5 i też tak myśle że może być problem z grafiką
<BlessJah> power on self test
<BlessJah> tak, właśnie grafikę podejrzewam
<tomi> no to szkoda bo na supporcie producent nic nie udostępnia ze sterowników pod linuksa
<BlessJah> jaką to ma kartę?
<tomi> oj a prosze mi przypomnieć komende do terminala by sprawdzić grafike
<BlessJah> lspci|grep -i vga
<BlessJah> wg internetów, intel, a intele nie mają sterowników innych, poza opensourcowymi
<PHPechowiec_> Szatan: o co chodzi z tym brandowaniem windowsa?
<tomi>  Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<tomi> i to jest intela
<tomi> czyli zamiast restartu nie ma innej możliwości by najpierw zamknąć system a pozniej uruchomić?
<Szatan> PHPechowiec_: że wgrywasz boxową wersję i przerabiasz na OEM'a producenta sprzętu aby M$ Ci zaakceptował klucz do produktu
<PHPechowiec_> Szatan: czyli dogrywam mase sterowników i programów których i tak nigdy nie użyje czy źle rozumiem
<tomi> jakby się komuś chciało to prosze o pomoc aktualizuje teraz Xubuntu po instalacji może to coś da..
<Szatan> PHPechowiec_: nie, tylko sterowniki dogrywasz
<BlessJah> tomi: chwila, to ekran działa, czy kompletnie nie działa?
<PHPechowiec_> Szatan: i to wszystko?
<Szatan> PHPechowiec_: ya
<tomi> BlessJah, działa, problem pojawia sie po restarcie. po wylogowywaniu się systemu jest tylko czarny ekran
<tomi> a ponowny start systemu nie nastepuje
<PHPechowiec_> Szatan: ściagam win7 z neta, instaluje wgrywam sterowniki producenta, i ciesze sie legalnym sciagnietym z internetu windowsem?
<PHPechowiec_> czy jeszcze jakies zabawy z rejestrem itd
<BlessJah> to nie zasilacz i nie grafika
<BlessJah> tomi: wylogowaniu, tzn wybierasz opcję wyloguj?
<BlessJah> to może być problem z lightdm czy co tam xubuntu używa
<Szatan> PHPechowiec_: ściągasz z neta + instalujesz bez klucza + zmieniasz branding (softem) + wklepujesz klucz + aktywujesz system + wgrywasz sterowniki i to wszystko ;3
<tomi> nie: daje restart systemu, system sie wylogowywuje, nastepnie jest tylko czarny ekran i świeci kontrolka w laptopie że laptop działa i nic dalej sie nie dzieje
<tomi> BlessJah, na Ubuntu też wystepowało te zjawisko..
<PHPechowiec_> Szatan: jakiś speclany program do zmiany brandingu?
<PHPechowiec_> specjalny*
<Szatan> PHPechowiec_: eh, w7activator i masz zmianę klucza + branding
<BlessJah> niestety nie wiem co to może być
<BlessJah> wydaje mi się, ze coś z acpi
<Szatan> PHPechowiec_: trochę jest kombinowania
<tomi> BlessJah, jestem laik.. tzn?
<BlessJah> od zarządzania min zasilaniem
<tomi> BlessJah, coś w biosie?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> wyżej
<tomi> o kurde
<Szatan> https://www.facebook.com/adrian.antonczyk.7?sk=wall
<tomi> sprobuje zrestartować po aktualizacjach
<PHPechowiec_> Szatan: skąd to masz?
<Matrikss404> Mam problem z javą na ubuntu 12.04 lts, minecraft nie chce sie uruchomic, kiedys mialem ubuntu i problemu nie bylo
<Szatan> PHPechowiec_: hmm, jestem ponad przeciętnym userem internetu?
<Matrikss404> Wie ktos o co moze chodzic?
<BlessJah> to się pisze razem
<BlessJah> Matrikss404: zależnie od tego kiedy było 'kiedyś', z ubuntu usunięto javę od suna, pozostawiając jedynie openjre
<BlessJah> ale google podpowiada, że upgrade pomoże
<Matrikss404> ja przez terminal pobralem pakiety javy, a testowalem inna gre i dzialala
<Szatan> Matrikss404: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jre6-downloads-1637595.html
<BlessJah> nie, minecraft powinien działać z openjre
<Matrikss404> Wklepuje do terminala java -jar /home/marcin/Pulpit/MinecraftSP.jar, wlacza sie, ale po wlaczeniu wlasciwej gry jedt czarny ekran
<BlessJah> próbowałeś pobrać najnowszą wersję minecrafta?
<BlessJah> tomi nie wraca?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: 1.2.5?
<BlessJah> nie gram w minecrafta, tłumaczę na nasze to co ichniemu piszą po forach
<jacekowski> wyglada jak piracki minecraft
<jacekowski> orginalny dziala sam sobie
<BlessJah> ciekawe jaki odsetek kopii minecrafta piracki nie jest
<jacekowski> duzy
<jacekowski> sprzedali tego kilka milionow
<dweller> i sprzedają dalej
<BlessJah> linuksiarze to złodzieje :]
<dweller> pff
<dweller> ja mam swojego :>
<dweller> ale kupiłem jak był za 10 ojro
<BlessJah> 10 euro?
<BlessJah> a teraz ile jest?
<czester> Hahaha
<czester> "Linuksiarze to złodzieje" :D
<PHPechowiec_> czester: czemu?
<czester> To był cytat.
<czester> Nie zauważyłeś cudzysłowia?
<dweller> BlessJah: 20
<dweller> teraz bym nie kupił
<gjm> MinecraftSP.jar → pewnie launcher by AnjoCaido <;
<jacekowski> ROTFL
<jacekowski> http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/asus-google-nexus-7-tablet-pc-16-gb-15648510-pdt.html
<jacekowski> jeszcze w sprzedazy tego nie ma
<czester> Kraść grę za 10 euro
<czester> Co za wstyd
<czester> Raz na browar nie pójdziesz i jest.
<jacekowski> a pod spodem maja "People purchasing Asus Google Nexus 7 Tablet PC - 16 GB also bought"
<jacekowski> czester: ale jak to cos nie miec za darmo
<ftpd> Fajny jeste ten nexus.
<ftpd> Ale nie do .pl
<BlessJah> czester: gdzie jesteś, że idąc na browar wydajesz 10 euro?
<czester> Fajne jest google now.
<gjm> Lepiej kraść gry za 200zł, nie? <;
<czester> BlessJah: Co to jest 40zł na wieczór na piwo? Baba jesteś?
<PHPechowiec_> gjm: piracenie do kradziezy ma sie jak cp do mv
<czester> BlessJah: W pierwszej lepszej knajpie wydasz tyle.
<BlessJah> może idąć z babą
<czester> Kupiłem sobie fajną koszulkę z Iron Manem
<czester> BlessJah: Sam tyle wypiję.
<gjm> PHPechowiec_: Suchar że łohohoho
<BlessJah> nie piję alkoholu, zaskoczyła mnie kwota
<czester> BlessJah: 4 dobre piwka z zagranicznych browarów i jest.
<czester> 10 za dobre piwo to nie jest jakaś straszna cena
<PHPechowiec_> gjm: ale taka prawda:> jak przeszkadza im ze kopije np film to moge go im skopiować 5 razy i wysłać beða do przodu
<jacekowski> PHPechowiec_: gowno prawda
<BlessJah> w sumie nie aż taka straszna
<BlessJah> ale przyzwyczaiłem się do piwa za połowę tej ceny
<jacekowski> ja 50pln za piwo w katarze placilem
<czester> A wypiję sobie coś z Czech, Ukrainy, Słowacji
<czester> Albo z jakiegoś fajnego polskiego lokalnego browaru
<gjm> Każdy tak mówi a i tak pije Harnasie itp.
<czester> Pogięło Cię
<czester> Jak kupuję w sklepie to tylko Grolscha
<czester> Gardzę piwem za 2 złote.
<gjm> Mało mnie to interesuje
<czester> Mnie mało interesuje, że chlejesz takie siki.
<gjm> Gdzie napisałem że ja?
<gjm> <;
<czester> No to co się udzielasz jak nie masz nic do powiedzenia?;-)
<czester> Argusy i inne gówna z Lidla piją żule.
<gjm> Temu się udzielam że mam do tego prawo
<BlessJah> gjm: Każdy tak mówi a i tak pije Harnasie itp.
<czester> Prawo masz. Tylko czy coś do powiedzenia, to inna kwestia.
<BlessJah> no, oprócz mnie
<BlessJah> :]
<gjm> Wyjątek potwierdza regułę
<jacekowski> to piwo za 2 pln jeszcze istnieje?
<czester> jacekowski: Taniej też kupisz. Ale bałbym się wypić.
<BlessJah> czasami
<gjm> BlessJah: Od kiedy to tak poważnie traktujesz to co piszę?
<czester> jacekowski: Czasami są takie "promocje", że za 1zł jakieś siki są.
<gjm> Tzn. źle, "dosłownie"
<BlessJah> jak poważnie?
<czester> Dzisiaj się ścigałem z ostrokołowcami :D
<BlessJah> ostre koło? wyścigi?
<czester> Hehe
<czester> Nie wyścigi
<czester> Tylko się transportowaliśmy przez miasto
<czester> http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/72206988
<czester> Ja mam kolażówkę. Ostre by mnie zabiło teraz.
<BlessJah> ach, kto ostatni ten frajer?
<czester> Pewniej się czuję ze zwykłymi hamulcami
<czester> Nie
<czester> Część ekipy pojechała samochodem i musieliśmy na nich czekać :D
<czester> A później dalsza część http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/72206988
<czester> :D
<lisu> re
<czester> Siema lisu
<lisu> czester: kope lat ;)
<czester> No trochę mnie nie było... ;-)
<lisu> czester: jak tam? Dalej w applu?
<ftpd> Już dawno nie.
<ftpd> Teraz u nas dupę truje.
<ftpd> :P
<BlessJah> allegro?
<czester> Da.
<czester> ftpd: Nie truję ;-P
<czester> No może czasami
<ftpd> Nie, wcale.
<ftpd> :P
<czester> Ale jak mogę to też pomagam.
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> A Ani z Amore się dysk wykopyrtnął.
<ftpd> Jak mi znów zwiśnie instalacja Ubuntu poddaję się.
<ftpd> Sorry.
<czester> :-)
<czester> Znowu się jej zepsuł?
<czester> W sumie to stary złom
<ftpd> No.
<lisu> ftpd: wywal ubuntu walnij debianka. U mnie squeeze już chyba rok z przerwami, ale ciągle powracam do debianka, bo stabilny jak skała.
<ftpd> Nie mam czasu.
<ftpd> Ona nie ma pojęcia o Linuksie.
<lisu> ftpd: to może mint?
<czester> Po co jej linux?
<ftpd> Whatever.
<czester> Ona ogląda strony, youtube
<czester> Nie jest administratorem systemów.
<ftpd> czester: Bo nie mam windowsa
<czester> ftpd: wieszjakastrona.com -> 10 minut i masz.
<BlessJah> lisu: u mnie arch...
<czester> ftpd: Poza tym ona jakąś licencję ma na tym komputerze.
<lisu> ftpd: no to polecam minta, lżejszy od ubuntu i radzi sobie ze starymi gruchotami, w przeciwieństwie do ubu.
<ftpd> Ale ten sobie świetnie radzi.
<czester> ftpd: Oni wlepiliby linuksa psu.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> ext4, suko!
<ftpd> ;-)
<lisu> czester: a jak :) :D
<czester> HFS+ ;-P
 * lisu się zaksztusił
<czester> Dobry filesystem
<ftpd> Sam napisałeś, że "linuksa".
<lisu> hfs?
<czester> No.
<lisu> nie znaju, nie używaju.
<ftpd> No.
<czester> Może dlatego, że tylko OS X na tym działa ;-P
<lisu> może dlatego słyszałem, ale nie ruszałem.
<czester> No na Linuksach to generalnie słabo chodzi ;-)
<ftpd> No to "nie znaju", czy "słyszałem"?
<czester> hfs był na jakimś bsd chyba ;-)
<ftpd> Nie, nie było.
<ftpd> Na BSD jest UFS.
<czester> A może
<ftpd> 4sure.
<lisu> ftpd: nie znam, nie pracowałem na tym = nie znam systemu plików, ale gdzieś się obił o uszy.
<czester> ftpd: Faktycznie. Apple go sobie kupiło/zrobiło ;-)
<ftpd> Mhm.
<ftpd> Słabe wytłumaczenie!
<lisu> ftpd: Ja się nie tłumacze.
<ftpd> Cicho, ruszam myszką, żeby instalator nie padł.
<ftpd> :P
<czester> Buehehe
<czester> Znam te zaklinanie ;-P
<ftpd> o
<czester> Taniec deszczu ;-)
<ftpd> "kopiowanie plików" 100% i się chciuało zatrzymać gówno
<ftpd> teraz jest "instalowanie systemu"
<czester> Wow ;-)
<ftpd> cokolwiek to nie znaczy
<lisu> o matko
<czester> Teraz może się wyjebać w każdej chwili ;-P
<lisu> ftpd: dysk pada?
<ftpd> lisu: tak
<ftpd> Leci.
<lisu> współczuje, wywal dysk, juz to przerabiałem... kilka... albo nawet naście razy.
<ftpd> retrieving file
<ftpd> lisu: To nie jest mój komputer. Oddam działające.
<ftpd> :P
<czester> Cóż za podejście, skądś to znam...
<czester> A czekaj, jestem wsparciem IT ;-P
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> A ja Adminem - u mnie działa.
<ftpd> :P
<czester> Haha
<czester> Najlepsze jest jak coś komuś sklikasz, przy Tobie działa
<lisu> mówisz, ze dysk pada złotówki kasujesz, wtykasz dysk nowy, ile powiesz, reszta twoja.
<czester> Klient odchodzi i zaraz wraca, że znowu nie działa ;-)
<ftpd> lisu: Nie, koleżanka. Jej nie zrobię chamówy, złotówki za to nie wezmę.
<BlessJah> wczoraj ojcu outlooka naprawiałem...
<czester> ftpd: A piwo?
<czester> BlessJah: Przebudowałeś bazę narzędziem MS?:-P
<ftpd> czester: no to pewnie w srode
<lisu> czester: jak kolezanka to predzej winko
<ftpd> dobra, cos leci dalej
<czester> lisu: Ja też tę koleżankę znam. Raczej nie.
<BlessJah> nie, zmieniłem porty smtp i pop3 do poczty wp.pl
<czester> lisu: Poza tym gdzie ftpd winko.
<ftpd> ale plakal o dysk, o ile dobrze widze w tym malutkim okienku
<czester> BlessJah: Jesteś haker ;-P
<lisu> pod warunkiem ze to Ty przyniesiesz... i zostaniesz do rana, bo wiesz, naprawa trwa ... ;)
<BlessJah> nie wiem co się stało
<czester> lisu: Ekhm ;-)
<BlessJah> kilka maili wysłałem, odebrałem, wyłączyłem i włączyłem outlooka
<BlessJah> jak odszedłem od kompa wróciły stare porty
<ftpd> i/o error, dobranoc
<czester> Zaraz będzie iOS 6 beta 3 na iPhone i iPad ;-)
<lisu> "czester: lisu: Ja też tę koleżankę znam. Raczej nie." -> a chyba ze tak... no comment
<czester> lisu: Laga masz. To było do wina.
<czester> iPad oczywiście wstanie pierwszy bo szybszy procek.
<lisu> laga mam bo piwsko wywaliłem, robie 3 rzeczy na raz,  i z panną gadam i z Wami.
<czester> lisu: Tylko się nie pomyl ;-p
<czester> ^_^
<ftpd> Dobra, nie ma chyba co tu siedzieć.
<czester> Zmieniłem baterie w gładziku na akumulatorki i działa normalnie. Jak były zwykłe jednorazowe baterie to działał jakoś lewo... :D
<lisu> czester: spokojnie panuje nad oknami... jeszcze.
<czester> Co za syf ;-)
<ftpd> czester: Ja jadę na zwykłych i działa.
<czester> ftpd: Kupiłem sobie koszulinkę ;-)
<czester> http://www.bershka.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/bershkapl/pl/40259503/167001/1204508/Bluzka+'MARVEL+-+Avengers'
<ftpd> To miłe.
<czester> ;-)
<ftpd> Dude. Kupiłeś coś, co nazywa się "bluzka".
<ftpd> Hipsterze.
<czester> lol
<ftpd> Ble.
<czester> Jaki hipsterze...
<ftpd> Następnym razem daj znać, pokażę Ci sklep, w którym męskie mają.
<czester> To, że jeżdżę na rowerze, mam koszulkę z Iron Manem i Magneto...
<czester> Oops ;-P
<czester> No i obowiązkowo robię zdjęcia Instagramem.
<ftpd> I have some bad news for ya...
<lisu> matko
<lisu> ratuj
<czester> lol
<czester> Z tym instagramem to był żart. Reszta to prawda ;-P
<czester> No może czasem coś wrzucę.
<czester> Ale zbieram zabawne obrazki na pinterest ;-P
<czester> Też się liczy?:D
<ftpd> Idę, nara.
<lisu> czester: wiesz... jak tak do kupy zebrać te kilka wypowiedzi ;) ...
<ftpd> Cześć lisu. Cześć hipsterze/pedale czester.
<ftpd> :PPP
<czester> lol:D
<czester> ftpd: Pa misiu:*
<lisu> kick <but>
<czester> Ech...
<czester> Trzeba się umieć śmiać z siebie.
<czester> ftpd: Twoje koszulki są bardziej hipsterskie ;-P
<lisu> czester: szydzić również?
<lisu> retory
<czester> lisu: A co? Trzeba mieć dystans.
<lisu> poniekąd
<lisu> dobra panocki, spadam, bo czas nagli.
<czester> Spadaj ;-P
<BlessJah> ja się nad kreatywnym cytowaniem zastanawiam :]
<lisu> o/
<czester> Chce ktoś kości SO-DIMM ddr2?
<BlessJah> hm...
<czester> 2x1G
<bastetmilo> o, widzę towarzystwo wzajemniej adoracji się zebrało
<czester> pc2-5300
<BlessJah> nie, w piecu mam ddr1
<czester> BlessJah: To są do laptopa, jak SO-DIMM wskazuje...
<BlessJah> aww
<BlessJah> s/piecu mam ddr1/lapku mam juz 4 giga/
<czester> To są stare kości
<czester> Teraz wszędzie jest minimum 4G ddr3 1066
<czester> Takich mam na biurku (2G ddr3 1066) od cholery.
<BlessJah> kupi sie jeszcze z ddr2
<BlessJah> chyba
<czester> 11 sztuk leży sobie.
<BlessJah> heh, ładnie
<czester> Ale wszystko sprawne ;-)
<BlessJah> jakiś gość kosi trawę
<BlessJah> a podejrzewałem sąsiada
<czester> Wspaniałe wieści, milordzie ;-P
<BlessJah> ty już się nie podlizuj
<BlessJah> ja wiem o co ci chodzi
<czester> O co?
<czester> Jestem ciekaw co powstało w Twojej głowie teraz. ;-)
<BlessJah> z ftpd ci nie wyszło
<czester> lol
<BlessJah> ze mną też nie wyjdzie
<czester> Będę miał jeszcze dużo okazji. Jutro się widzimy.
<czester> I tak do piątku. Później weekend i kolejny tydzień.
<czester> A później mam krótki urlop ;-)
<Matan> jacekowski: na CNN Int. pojechali o kondycji Nokii w UK :D
<Matan> *w USA
<jacekowski> tylko ze jest jeden problem
<jacekowski> kondycja nokii w usa byla gowniana od zawsze
<jacekowski> nokia na amerykanskim rynku nie istniala nigdy
<jacekowski> wiec to troche naciagane
<Matan> jacekowski: tyle, że pojechali po Nokii, że się już tonący brzytwy chwyta
<CookieM> oni nie lubią batonów?
<Matan> skomentowali 50% zniżki cen
<Matan> wspomnieli o zaprzestaniu produkcji Nokii Lumia 610, 800 i 900
<Matan> ludzie mają w dupie sprzęt który nie dostanie update do WP8
<Matan> teraz tylko sprzedają co w magazynach się ostało
<Matan> tymczasem N9 nadal jest rozchwytywana... o ironio...
<PHPechowiec_> można truecrypt bootladerem bootowac / ?
 * Matan się zastanawia czemu nie może odpalić napisów na zagrabanicznych kanałach w cyfrowym polsacie
<jacekowski> Matan: po pierwsze, nokia nigdy sie w ameryce dobrze nie sprzedawala
<jacekowski> Matan: po drugie, WP8, no coz to sie da zrozumiec ale nie moga starych telefonow ciagnac i uaktualniac.
<Matan> jacekowski: spieprzyli, że wzięli Elopa za CEO
<Matan> taka jest prawda
<Matan> tak by mieli MeeGo i Symbiana
<jacekowski> symbiana dalej maja
<jacekowski> dalej robia telefony z symbiane
<jacekowski> a symbian niestety jest hmmm
<Matan> jacekowski: do 2014
<Matan> wsparcie
<Matan> później koniec
<jacekowski> symbian nie mial przyszlosci i tak
<Matan> tyle że oni wzięli zasoby i przeznaczyli je na serię Lumia a nie Symbian
<jacekowski> symbian i tak nie mial przyszlosci
<jacekowski> zle opinie o nim w internecie sa
<jacekowski> ktore ciezko byloby naprawic
<Matan> gdyby Symbian miał rozwój serii ^3 dość stabilny mógłby sobie chociaż działać na słuchawkach low i midend
<jacekowski> ale po co
<Matan> a do mid i hi mogli dawać przeca MeeGo
<jacekowski> i co
<jacekowski> to sie nie sprzedawalo
<jacekowski> symbian tez zamieral
<Matan> jacekowski: MeeGo się nie sprzedawało?
<Matan> symbian, cóż, prawda
<jacekowski> niestety android i iphone swoje zrobily
<Matan> ale na MeeGo mogli zbić co chcą
<jacekowski> bo developerzy poszli
<jacekowski> bo symbian byl "trudnym" systemem do programowania
<Matan> jacekowski: bym się zaśmiał gdyby się Tizen wybił
<jacekowski> przyszedl android z java
<jacekowski> i sie wszyscy na to rzucili bo w javie kazdy glupi umie
<Matan> jacekowski: C++ i Qt? :O już więcej problemów daje ObjectiveC (imo)
<jacekowski> Matan: teraz
<jacekowski> Matan: qt to bardzo nowa rzecz w symbianie
<jacekowski> przed Qt symbian byl trudny
<jacekowski> zarzadzanie pamiecia bolalo
<jacekowski> symbian byl zoptymalizowany na male procesory na ktorych jednoczesnie potrafil miec real time stos do gsm/2g/3g/inne
<jacekowski> i odpalac aplikacje
<Matan> jacekowski: no nie fiem... S60v3 już na Qt było, za tamtych czasów już Nokia kupiła Trolltecha
<jacekowski> koncowka
<jacekowski> qt przyszlo jak android juz sporo rynku zdobyk
<jacekowski> zdobyl
<jacekowski> i android byl nowy swiezy i sie swiecil
<jacekowski> android i iphone byly latwiejszymi platformami dla developerow
<CookieM> a propos podboju świata przez androida: http://twojepc.pl/news27278.html
<Matan> imo, teraz żadnego mobilnego systemu nie daje się kupić...
<jacekowski> a co do linuxa na telefonie
<jacekowski> samsung ma bada
<jacekowski> HP/Palm mialo Palma
<jacekowski> motorola miala E2
<Matan> Symbian umiera, WP to siano na którym się pojawia fragmentacja, Android to jedna wielka fragmentacja a iOS to co update by pewnie nową słuchawkę by wydawali...
<jacekowski> fragmentacja androida to przesadzony problem
<jacekowski> PC to dopiero jest fragmentacja
<jacekowski> a wszystko dziala
<Matan> jacekowski: kup sobie telefon z androide, módl się że dostaniesz upgrade
<jacekowski> ale google powinno zrobic porzadek z kilkoma rzeczami
<Matan> mam najnowszego androida, wychodzi 4.1 and its gone...
<Matan> swoją drogą ma porządek
<jacekowski> cyanogen
<jacekowski> Matan: no i, wiekszosc softu dziala na starszych androidach
<jacekowski> windows 7 wyszedl
<jacekowski> a kupa ludzi dalej uzywa XP
<Matan> wydaje andka, a producent myśli, na co mam robić update, update to jak robić telefon na 10lat a ja muszę zarabiać
<Matan> zamiast update wydają nowy model i kasa leci
<jacekowski> no coz, telefon ma przewidziany czas zycia na co najwyzej 2 lata
<jacekowski> bo co tyle uzytkownik wymienia telefon na najwiekszych rynkach
<CookieM> a w8 będzie korzystał z secure boota, xp tylko na wirtualnej maszynie da się odpalić
<jacekowski> a teraz z uaktualnieniami jest lepiej
<jacekowski> galaxy s2 dostal uaktualnienie do ICSa
<jacekowski> pomimo tego ze to roczny telefon
<jacekowski> i do JB ma dostac
<jacekowski> wiec telefon wystarczy na te 2 lata
<jacekowski> a potem i tak kazdy wymieni
<jacekowski> iOS podobnie
<jacekowski> telefon wymienia sie co 2 lata
<Matan> kiedyś kupiło się Nokie 3310 i o ile się jej nie zgubiło ma się ją do dzisiaj
<Matan> tera kupisz telefon a za miesiąc będzie za stary...
<Matan> np moja Nokia E63
<Matan> miało być ładnie a tu zmiana polityki i dupa...
<jacekowski> bo w sumie uzytkownicy tego oczekuja
<jacekowski> chca ladne cukierkowe dotykowe telefony
<jacekowski> ktorymi beda mogli wysylac miliony smsow
<jacekowski> i musi byc gorilla glass
<jacekowski> i oporowy ekran dotykowy jest do dupy
<jacekowski> pomimo tego ze ludzie nie rozumieja ze oporowy jest znacznie doklaniejszy
<jacekowski> (chociaz to samsung pieknie rozwiazal w note - to sa 2 ekrany w jednym tak jakby, jeden pojemnosciowy a jeden indukcyjny na piorko)
<Matan> teraz dla mnie liczą się urządzenia na których postawię sobie co chcę
<Matan> jeżeli chodzi o mobile, to tylko Nokia N900
<jacekowski> n900 sprzetowo jest obsolete
<jacekowski> i to bardzo
<Matan> nie ma raczej nic lepszego/podobnego w odercie...
<Matan> *ofercie
<jacekowski> sa telefony samsunga z bada
<CookieM> jak to mówił Jobs ludzie nie wiedzą czego chcą, dopóki im się nie powie
<jacekowski> tez linux
<Matan> jacekowski: co z tego, że linux, bada umiera tak samo jak symbian
<jacekowski> niestety, ludzie nie chca linuxa na telefonach
<Matan> niby coś robią ale im bardziej się opłaca wydać coś słabego z androidem
<Matan> jacekowski: android...
<jacekowski> android to nie linux
<jacekowski> kernel nawet nie do konca linuxowy
<jacekowski> linuxowy linux na telefonie sie nie sprzedaje
<jacekowski> bo nie ma aplikacji na niego
<jacekowski> a ludzie nie chca w terminalu klikac
<jacekowski> teraz sie sprzedaje iphone albo android
<jacekowski> nokia i MS liczyli na to ze bedzie miejsce na 3 system
<jacekowski> ale jak widac sie przejechali
<jacekowski> N900 to tez byl niszowy telefon
<Matan> jacekowski: MS się nie przejechał, ma innych producentów
<jacekowski> bardzo niszowy
<Matan> przejechała to się Nokia
<jacekowski> Matan: MS tez sie przejechal, nie tak bardzo
<jacekowski> ale caly WP7 ma jakies ochlapy rynku
<jacekowski> 5% moze calosci
<jacekowski> z czego polowa tego to nokia
<jacekowski> blackberry sie zadziwiajaco dobrze trzyma
<jacekowski> pomimo tego ze oni w zasadzie niczego nie maja
<Matan> palm też niczego nie miało
<Matan> aż przyszedł czas i poszedł pod młotek
<CookieM> RIM to się dopiero przejechało, nie pomogła nawet autoreklama prezydenta Obamy
<jacekowski> RIM sie dalej zadziwiajaco dobrze trzyma wlasnie mowi
<jacekowski> mowie*
<jacekowski> Matan: palm tez probowal linuxem
<jacekowski> Matan: i w sumie oprogramowania bylo na palma wiecej niz na n900
<CookieM> jak smartfony trafiają pod strzechy, to system też musi być prosty (czytaj: tani, otwarty), no więc antek
<czester> Jaki system?:D
<czester> Windows Phone 7?
<czester> Coraz lepiej o nim ludzie mówią ;-)
<czester> Coraz więcej wśród moich znajomych Lumii
<Cyr4x> da się jakoś ręcznie wyrzucić pakiet z systemu?
<Cyr4x> oczywiscie nie mam na myśli usuwania aptem, itp.
<Cyr4x> tylko całkowicie ręcznie wywalić pliki i pogrzebać w jakichś configach apta
<Cyr4x> żeby widział go jako niezainstalowany
<czester> Możesz poszukać jakie pliki zainstalował i ręcznie wywalić
<jacekowski> purge
<jacekowski> apt-get purge nazwapaczki
<jacekowski> a calkiem recznie
<jacekowski> mieszac w bazie danych dpkg sie da
<jacekowski> ale nie rob tego bo sie skonczy placzem
<Cyr4x> ale teraz apt mi wywala: E: Pakiet flashplugin-nonfree ma zostać przeinstalowany, ale nie można znaleźć jego archiwum.
<czester> Linuksiarz. Płacze codziennie.
<Cyr4x> zainstalowałem ten pakiecik z deba
<Cyr4x> jak go chce przeinstalowac gdebi tez sie pluje o cos
<czester> --force
<czester> ;-)
<Cyr4x> nic nie daje
<czester> Jaką masz przeglądarkę?
<Cyr4x> a co ma do tego przeglądarka?
<Cyr4x> ja chce się pozbyć tego pakietu
<Cyr4x> bo nie mogę nic aptować, nie odpala synaptic
<czester> Aha.
<czester> jacekowski: Już jest płacz ;-P
<Cyr4x> to moze tak: http://www.wklejarka.tk/?id=71ed843f6006548c428a7d14b32b7e16
<jacekowski> --force-all
<Cyr4x> niestety, to samo
<jacekowski> zrob jeszcze raz
<Matan> do listy debili, którzy nie potrafią zrobić stronę internetową dołączam tych, którzy zrobili stronę Veolia-Transport...
<gjm> Dzięki za info
<Cyr4x> klepie już z 10 raz
<Cyr4x> sudo dpkg --force-all -i flashplugin-nonfree_10.2.159.1ubuntu0.8.04.1_i386.deb
<Cyr4x> i wyrzuca mi nadal to samo
<jacekowski> jakie masz ubuntu
<jacekowski> dokladnie
<Cyr4x> 11.10 oneiric
<czester> Kur&a, jaki prosty i niezawodny system ;-)
<Cyr4x> ten pakiet był z hardy
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<jacekowski> dpkg --force-all -r flashplugin-nonfree
<jacekowski> tak najpierw
<jacekowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PnZHFaWce4&feature=plcp
<jacekowski> jezu
<jacekowski> przerazony jestem
<Cyr4x> tez sie wykrzacza
<czester> Ale nawet ładna.
<Cyr4x> update-alternatives: error: brak alternatyw dla iceape-flashplugin
<Cyr4x> nie wiem co to znaczy
 * Matan nie widzi sensu w AWF, chociaż jest w tym sens, pracować jako WFista w podstawówce, rzucić dzieiciakom piłkę i opierdzielać się w kantorku
<Matan> best comment "dziewczyna z awfu ma byc ładna wysportowana i się dobrze﻿ ruchac, a mądrość cóż nie można mieć wszystkiego"
<jacekowski> apt-get -f install
<czester> Matan: Na AWF są jeszcze inne kierunki niż trenerski.
<czester> Fizjoterapia np.
<Cyr4x> E: Pakiet flashplugin-nonfree ma zostać przeinstalowany, ale nie można znaleźć jego archiwum.
<Matan> czester: teraz to ma sens
<Cyr4x> to już próbowałem zresztą
<jacekowski> no to apt-get install iceape-flashplugin
<jacekowski> i potem wywal flasha
<jacekowski> i potem wszystko powinno przejsc
<Cyr4x> tylko ze jak chce instalnąć cokolwiek
<Cyr4x> to też ten error wywala
<jacekowski> update-alternatives --remove-all iceape-flashplugin
<jacekowski> no to taki bajer zrob
<jacekowski> i rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.postinst
<jacekowski> i rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.prerm
<jacekowski> ale to pozniej
<jacekowski> sprawdz z samym update-alternatives czy zadziala
<Cyr4x> update-alternatives: error: brak alternatyw dla iceape-flashplugin.
<jacekowski> no to zarzuc tego rm
<jacekowski> i problem rozwiaze
<jacekowski> ahm
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-nonfree.prerm
<jacekowski> rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-nonfree.postinst
<jacekowski> takie
<Cyr4x> dzieki działa
<BlessJah> ten link do youtube, to to co mysle?
<BlessJah> kibic vs awf?
<BlessJah> na windowsie boje sie odpalac flasha
<BlessJah> mówili że na tym lapku nie da się XP postawić, a dało się
 * BlessJah czuje się prawie jakby hackintosha postawił
<Cyr4x> kurde i nowy flash z repo sie wykrzacza :(
<Matan> ktoś z was ma Nokia/Ovi Maps na Symbianie S60v3?
<jacekowski> ja mialem
<Matan> jacekowski: wiesz gdzie można je dorwać?
<Matan> na ovi store nie mogę ich znaleźć...
<Cyr4x> bo masz pewnie telefon na który oficjalnie nie ma ovi map
<Cyr4x> http://tnij.org/ovimapy03
<jacekowski> a
<jacekowski> nie ma ovi mapsow
<jacekowski> google mapsy sa
<Vorbis^> ja na s60v3 miałem ovi mapy
<BlessJah> w sensie że ovi korzysta z google?
<Vorbis^> `g ovi maps s60v3
<czester> Ale Bershka wyszła z czadowymi koszulkami ;-)
<szymon_g> witam
<tajwanuser> cze
<szymon_g> udalo sie komus zainstalowac flasha na win 8 64 bity?
<ftpd> A co to ma wspólnego z #ubuntu-pl?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-17
<szymon_g> a nic. na #windows leci flejm
<szymon_g> wiec tutaj pytam :)
<Voldenet> Dzień dobry.
<Voldenet> Szatan: ja mam flasha na win 8 64
<Voldenet> ups, nie Szatan, szymon_g
<Voldenet> ale już sobie poszedł
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<Voldenet> A, dobry, dobry.
<panz> siema
<panz> Zna ktoś program do przechwytywania z sieci przekazów strumieniowych audio/wideo nadawanych w standardzie Windows Media i Shoutcast, a także RealMedia i QuickTime pod warunkiem, że są przesyłane za pomocą protokołu HTTP?????
<Voldenet> vlc
<Voldenet> vlc to potrafi afair
<Voldenet> jedyna wada vlc to tragiczna linia komend i dokumentacja do niej
<Voldenet> jeszcze mencoder
<Voldenet> to dwa z najbardziej popularnych i znanych
<panz> mencoder to umie? i vlc?!
<Voldenet> uhm
<Voldenet> vlc wszystko co potrafi odtworzyć potrafi transkodować i zapisywać na dysk
<panz> aż sprawdze, bo potrzbuje film z iply ściągnąć  na dysk
<panz> z vlc klapa :P
<Voldenet> gdyż?
<ftpd> Jeszcze więcej tych ? waolnij, wtedy się uda
<Voldenet> ????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Voldenet> sukcesy na cały dzień
<Voldenet> :D
<ftpd> Jadę do roboty, czus.
<gjm> \o
<banex> \0o
<Szatan> Voldenet: ZGIŃ!
<Voldenet> Szatan: nie moja wina, że tabcomplete czasami mnie zawodzi
<Voldenet> i nie czyta mi w myślach
<Szatan> Voldenet: dostajesz klątwę!
<Voldenet> ;_;
<Szatan> Voldenet: jesteś przeklęty!
<Voldenet> czy ta klątwa powoduje, że nie działa mi garbage collector w perlu? :<
<Szatan> też
<Szatan> za 10 lat zginiesz tragicznie w wypadku komunikacyjnym Voldenet!
<Voldenet> da się to jakoś przełożyć?
<Szatan> nie da się!
<Voldenet> a jakbym rozesłał to
<Voldenet> do 20 osób?
<Szatan> to tylko na Was działa Voldenet!
<Voldenet> :<
<Voldenet> Szatan: ale wiesz, nie przejąłem się zbytnio
<Voldenet> rok wcześniej już mam zarezerwowane 4 klątwy i 3 końce świata
<Szatan> Voldenet: zginiesz w bardzo brutalny sposób!
<Voldenet> za miesiąc mam umrzeć w wypadku (z nierozesłanego łańcuszka sprzed 5 lat), a poza tym w grudniu koniec świata
<jacekowski> garbage collector w perlu nie dziala bo perl ssie
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> Oho, zaczyna się.
<Voldenet> Chociaż rzeczywiście, perl nie jest od szybkości i wydajności, tylko szybkiego pisania kodu
<Szatan> bo perl jest 1337
<bjfs> kiedy perl powstawał, część tutejszych jego krytyków jeszcze nie krążyła w jądrach swoich ojców ;p
<gjm> Whitespace!
<bjfs> jakkolwiek, python poniekąd zajął jego miejsce w językach interpretowanych
<Voldenet> python
<Voldenet> krótki żart
<Voldenet> python i whitespace to w sumie w tej samej rodzinie
<Voldenet> w obu spacje, taby i entery mają jakieś specjalne znaczenie
<Voldenet> python to taki ulepszony whitespace, powiedziałbym
<dagonx`> witam zna się ktoś na zasilaczach ?
<ftpd> I tu też przyszedł!
<bastetmilo> ftpd: a jeszcze gdzie jest?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: gentoo-pl
<bastetmilo> dagonx`: o zasilaczach najwięcej wiedzą na #zasilacze
<jacekowski> dagonx`: kup minimum 2kW
<jacekowski> dagonx`: jakis drogi
<tajwanuser> cze
<bastetmilo> Jak Ubuntu radzi sobie z nowymi kartami graficznymi Intela?
<bastetmilo> Bo w piątek dostaje nowego Acera i on ma zintegrowaną grafę Intela
<bastetmilo> Na stronie z opisem technicznym znalazłam tylko tyle "Intel® HD Graphics" jeśli chodzi o model
<ftpd> To pewnie ta HD 4000.
<ftpd> Nie testowałem, ale na HD 3000 działa jak złoto.
<gjm> Re
<BlessJah> po procu można dojść
<BlessJah> hd 4000 jest w i7 i trzeciej generacji i5
<BlessJah> ale najlepiej sprawdzić, powyższa to obsaerwacja, nie info z wiarygodnego źródła
<wormux29> Czy jest możliwość, aby z konsoli uruchomić jakaś aplikację w trybie zminimalizowanym ?
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> Minimalizacja/maksymalizacja to kwestia window managera.
<lisu> hi
<wormux29> a da się w konsoli wpisać komendę ktora bedzie rownowazna z wciśnięciem kombinacji klawiszy (Windows + D)
<ftpd> A co robi windows+d?
<wormux29> minimalizuje wszystkie okna
<lisu> lol, chyba pod windowsem x]
<wormux29> dziala pod linuxem, uzywam Lubuntu
<lisu> u mnie nie dziala, bo tam sobie ustawiłem :]
<lisu> bo tak* sobie ustawiłem (sorki, literówka)
<wormux29> ok
<Cyr4x> d
<Cyr4x> dddd
<ftpd> wormux29: Nie ma do tego 'komendy'. Ale po co uzywać komendy, skoro jest skrót?
<Cyr4x> u mnie pisze d normalnie :)
<ftpd> Odpalenie terminala + wpisanie polecenia jest milion razy dłuższe.
<wormux29> chcę dodać do autostartu Chroma i zeby uruchomil sie zminimalizowany
<wormux29> tylko nie wiem jak zrobić minimalizowanie i liczyłem, że jakąś komendą z terminala można to zrobić
<gjm> >komendą
<gjm> Stołeczną Policji?
<szkodnik_> jeszcze tylko 3 dni i weekend!
<ftpd> wormux29: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75749t
<lisu> wormux29: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/how-to-start-applications-minimized.html -> trochę chęci w poszukiwaniu, 1 wynik z googla.
<ftpd> lisu: Pierwszy!
<lisu> szkodnik_: nie dobijaj, 3 dni zaperniczania
<ftpd> wormux29: http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=484229 - tu jest jeszcze jakiś wmctrl.
<szkodnik_> lisu, dzisiaj powiesili nam nowa tablice, an ktorej wypisujemy, co i ile jeszcze musimy zrobic, zeby miec weekend :P
<lisu> ftpd: nie podawajmy mu ryb, tylko wędkę, niech sobie złowi ;) > google.pl x]
<wormux29> Dzięki, czytam właśnie ;)
<lisu> szkodnik_: spokojnie, pod koniec tygodnia powieszą drugą... ;)
<ftpd> lisu: .com
<lisu> whatever.
<szkodnik_> nowy manager stwierdzil, ze bedziemy mogli w piatek wychodzic wczesniej, jesli wyrobimy sie przed czasem z robota na dany tydzien ;)
<Cyr4x> nie wiem co się dzieje że mi w chrome flash player crashuje\
<Cyr4x> :/
<lisu> flash to zuo
<lisu> ...konieczne, ale zuo
<Cyr4x> no właśnie konieczne
<szkodnik_> lisu, nie ma, nie pozwole powiesic drugiej :P
<lisu> chociaż w robocie wywaliłęm javę i flasha z przeglądarki, ale no niestety durnie, bo nie można ich nazwać inaczej piszą aplikacje webowe z użyciem tych technologii i dupa zbita, trzeba było zainstalować ponownie
<szkodnik_> umm
<szkodnik_> ja sie wsciekam, bo jedna ze stron, ktorych musze uzywac uzywa javy
<BlessJah> xtest.h
<szkodnik_> i cos sie  ta java skopalo
<BlessJah> chyba
<szkodnik_> i mi co chwile wywala bledy
<lisu> najlepsze to, ze te aplikacje działają gorzej pod windowsami, pod które były docelowo napisane... a szkoda gadać.
<BlessJah> i jakiś tam pakiet narzędzi, nie pamiętam już
<szkodnik_> btw co ten ie6 w sobie ma, ze wszystkie firmy wszystkie paplikacje pisza pod niego?:<
<Cyr4x> po wczorajszej aktualizacji sie flash zdupił a nie aktualizowało ani chrome, ani flasha :(
<szkodnik_> przeciez to cholerstwo nie ma nawet tabow!
<BlessJah> do wciskania klawiszy spod konsoli
<BlessJah> szkodnik_: skoro działa, to po co ruszać?
<lisu> szkodnik_: nie mam pojęcia... może fajne błędy ma :)  w myśl sentencji its not a bug its a feature ;)
<szkodnik_> BlessJah, umm, ale milion pootwieranych okienek, denerwuje
<lisu> szkodnik_: widziałaś kiedyś ie otwartego z tyloma okienkami? u mnie przy 10 juz mulił x]
<lisu> przy 15 not responding...  więcej nie próbowałem, masochistą nie jestem x]
<szkodnik_> ja mam nonstop otwartych 12
<szkodnik_> + jakies dodatkowe
<lisu> szkodnik_: mówie o ie6 i jeszcze win xp ;]
<szkodnik_> gdybym mogla miec to w jednym poknie, z tabami, jak cywilizowany ludz, latwiej by mi sie pracowalo
<lisu> normalnie to i na 20 się pracuje, na 8 pulpitach i z 10 różnymi programami na raz ;]
<szkodnik_> ale chyba tylko 2 z tych stron, ktore musze uzywac dzialaja w fx
<szkodnik_> lisu, tak, win xp+ie6
<lisu> :]
<szkodnik_> czyli korporacyjny standard :P
<szkodnik_> w sumie tak mam farta :D, bo 90% kompow w biurze nie ma dostepu do net :D
<szkodnik_> a moj ma!
<lisu> szkodnik_: tylko współczuć. Ale pociesze cie, windows 7 64 bitowy dopiero kopa daje, ktoś, kto pisał założenia jak ma system działać był obłąkany, albo specjalnie dodał klauzulkę aby system nie był kompatybilny wstecz x]
<szkodnik_> lisu, mam win 7 x64 i nei narzekam
<szkodnik_> nie mam problemu z kompatybilnoscia, faktem jest, ze czasami trzeba pokombinowac z ustawieniami kompatybilnosci, ale w koncu wszystko sie odpala
<lisu> szkodnik_: a z ilu programów napisanych pod win xp/vistę (jeszcze dosowe! też) musisz korzystać?
<szkodnik_> musiec, nie musze z zadnych, bo to moj komp domowy ;)( ale zdarza mi sie odpalac troche starsze gry :P
<szkodnik_> za to w pracy dzialam na xo i korzystam z rozniastych wynalazkow i tam cigle sa jakies probkemy
<szkodnik_> szczegolnie z jednym programem, wlasciwie zabytkiem z 1998r., tkory musimy odpalac przez emulator dosowy
<lisu> szkodnik_: e tam domowy, to nie, tylko wiesz, mam takie zajęcie, że nawet niekiedy muszę odpalić stare programy, które pod win 7 64 bit nie ruszą, 7 32 bit pogrymasi i odpali je, vista się wyłoży, win xp dość dobrze obsłuży... różnie bywa z różnymi programami. Dlatego cenie linuxa - linuxy, bo jest - są dużo bardziej kompatybilny wstecz niż windowsy.
<szkodnik_> lisu, niestety fury sa skaane na windowsa raczej, bo ten system  jest o wiele bardziej popularny i malo ktora firma jest w stanie sobie pozwolic na szkolenie pracownikow z obslugi kompa totalnie od zeraa
<szkodnik_> firmy*
<szkodnik_> jeszcz epol biedy, kiedy jest to mala firma, zatrudniajaca nowych pracownikow od wielkiego swieta, albo taka, w ktorej praca przy komputerze nie jest jedynym zajeciem tych ludzi i mozna ich przeszkolic tylko w ramach obslugi kilku narzedzi
<szkodnik_> ale jesli cala praca jest wykonywana przy komputerze, z uzyciem bardzo wielu narzedzi, to jest o wiele trudniejsze
<lisu> zgadza się, ale muszę przyznać, że dziś nawet przychodzą pracownicy, co mają 5 z informatyki, a w wordzie nie potrafi zapisać w starym formacie, doc... więc szkolenia są potrzebne, no nic nie poradzi
<szkodnik_> w moim biurze pracuje 700 osob
<szkodnik_> co miesiac przyjmowanych jest kilkunastu nowych pracownikow
<szkodnik_> na miejsce osob, ktore odeszly, albo na nowe stanowiska
<lisu> współczuje, ładny młyn
<szkodnik_> gdyby moaj firma zdecydowala sie na zmiane systemu opercyjnego na linuksa, to pomijajac juz calkowicie koniecznosc przeszkolenia 700 osob z naszego biura, musieliby szkolic te kilkanascie osob miesiecznie
<szkodnik_> co pewnie zajeloby troche czasu
<szkodnik_> nie mowiac juz o ty,m, ze biuro w gdyni jest tylko jednym z wielu
<szkodnik_> nawet nie jedynym w pl
<lisu> no to sporo pracowników macie, nic nie zrobi.
<szkodnik_> w dodatku kazdy zespol robi co innego, korzysta z innych systemow, dziala w innej domenie itp :P
<szkodnik_> migracja jest niewykonalna
<szkodnik_> a w kazdym razie na pewno nieoplacalna
<lisu> zgadza się
<lisu> jak to było? tar -cvvf  plik katalog?
<szkodnik_> a no i wiekszosc pracownikow ma po 2 kompy :D
<szkodnik_> a czesc kompow dodatkowo jest wspoldzielona przez wiele osob...
<lisu> w tym 1 dla odpalenia pasjansa ;]
<lisu> ale by lan party urządził :D :D
<szkodnik_> niezupelnie, mamy systemy, ktore w ramach licencji wymagaja odpalania ich na kompach, na ktorych nie wykonuje sie innych zadan i ktore maja bardzo restrykcyjne reguly bezpieczenstwa
<szkodnik_> wiec najczesciej ludzie, ktorzy musza pracowac na tych systemach musza miec 2 osobne kompy
<szkodnik_> a i niekiedy 3 :D
<szkodnik_> jesli np uzywasz 2 takich systemow ;)
<lisu> szkodnik_: virtualek nie stosujecie?
<szkodnik_> ne folno!
<szkodnik_> lisu my zajmujemy sie finansami, kartami kredytowymi, orzekaniem wyplacalnosc itp
<lisu> matko, kombajn stoi pod ręką, a tutaj kosa i cep... trudno.
<lisu> szkodnik_: no to dupa zbita, skoro tak macie uregulowane, to tak trzeba dłubać.
<szkodnik_> i tak np mam swoj komp, ktory "stoi w hiszpanii", tj dziala w ich domenie, an ktorycm procesuje wiekszosc rzeczy
<szkodnik_> 2 telefony(jeden w pl, drugi w hiszpanii)
<lisu> o0 ło matko juz ta godzina... kurde spadam
<lisu> narta
<szkodnik_> i 2 dodatkowe kompy na sasiednim biurku, w ktoych procesuje 2 inne rzeczy :P
<ftpd> http://www.instalki.pl/aktualnosci/software/8485-grupa-allegro-udostepnila-wlasny-projekt-open-source.html - jakbyście nie wiedzieli.
<jacekowski> ale to jest straszne firmy inwestuja w bezpieczenstwo, firewale i inne chujemuje
<jacekowski> a potem jada na xp sp2 z ie6
<jacekowski> gdzie tak na prawde najwiekszy upgrade bezpieczenstwa bylby zainstlowanie wszystkich uaktualnien
<qermit> kto mnie wołał?
<BlessJah> tchórzą
<ftpd> Zdecydowanie.
 * BlessJah nie wie co się dzieje
<BlessJah> nie mam żadnego powiadomienia o aktualizacjach, poza ikoną synaptica w pasku (ubuntu nie ruszane z miesiąc)
<BlessJah> mrugającą do mnie zachęcająco cyferkami
<BlessJah> dualizm? dysonans poznawczy?
<denysonique> BlessJah: pokaz prosze screena
<BlessJah> za późno, zaktualizowałem
<BlessJah> ale śmiesznie wyglądało jak pod kołem zębatym było 'Software up to date' a po prawej 130
<BlessJah> ej, to nie był synaptic
<BlessJah> update manager się pojawił, jeszcze lepiej
<truten> Cześć
<m477> re
<truten> Czy do tego kalendarza, który się wyświetla pod zegarkiem da się podpiąć na przykład kalendarz google?
<truten> żyje tu ktoś w ogóle?
<CookieM_> tak ale beztlenowo
<truten> to znaczy?
<ftpd> To znaczy, że nie oddychamy.
<truten> tylko sesjami wisicie?
<truten> świetnie.
<ftpd> Pretty neat, zaiste.
<gjm> ftpd: :*
<ftpd> gjm: <przytul>
<ftpd> <sciana>
<gjm> Iks De²
<ftpd> jacekowski: rm16 wyszło.
<truten> uh
<truten> widzę, żę średnia wieku <16
<gjm> Bez przesady, <13
<ftpd> <3
<gjm> Mjeljart
<bastetmilo> truten: bo Ty taki dorosły jesteś...
<truten> hmm, wygląda na to, że lightning jest do dupy i bez evolution się nie obejdzie
<truten> to może mi nawet będą działać te nieszczęsne zaproszenia wysyłane outlookiem przez ludków z windows
<ftpd> No, nareszcie nauczyłeś się NAJPIERW googlać.
<truten> ale wciąż nie wiem, czy evolution się integruje z tym kalendarzykiem pod zegarkiem
<ftpd> Tak.
 * gjm nie wie
<truten> bo równie dobrze mogę sobie nad biurkiem powiesić kalendarz z gołą babą - będzie jakaś zaleta
<gjm> Nie używam
<truten> o, tao fajnie
<truten> to*
<ftpd> http://www.ehow.com/how_5664985_integrate-google-calendar-ubuntu.html, punkty 14. i dalej.
<truten> o jeszcze niech by ten kalendarz pod zegarkiem wyświetlał gołą babę ;)
<gjm> :f
<gjm> Gdzie się Wizard podziewa?
<ftpd> Nie wiem. Moze sie boi, ze jak wroci, bedzie musial dac mi @.
<ftpd> Lowli!
<gjm> Widzisz :3
<szkodnik_> dobranoc!
<gjm> szkodnik_: Dobranoc :3
<ftpd> Mam WOJSA, mogie rozmawiać jak inne nie mogie!
<truten> hmm, kanał nie wygląda na moderowany...
<gjm> Też tak uważam
<ftpd> truten: Błogosławieni, którzy nie widzieli, a uwierzyli.
<truten> właśnie, jeszcze klawiaturę muszę zrobić, bo coś nie mogę się wielokropka doszukać
<truten> nie obrażajcie uczuć religijnych :P
<truten> o, evolution umie bogofilter, miło
<ftpd> truten: Ja nie mam uczuć religijnych :(
<truten> no i ten evolution średnio chce współpracować .
<truten> no nic, jutro jeszcze popróbuję, dziś pora spać
<truten> dzięki i dobranoc
<qermit> 1st
<rafal> Witam. Mógłby mi ktoś powiedzieć jak dodać skróty do programów aby znajdowały się w Unity w Ubuntu 12.04? Chodzi o programy których się nie instaluje typu RSSowl lub Minecraft. Szukałem poradnika ale nie wiele znalazłem, wiem że wystarczyłoby zainstalować "Main Menu" i byłoby po problemie ale u mnie niema tego narzędzia w repozytoriach.
<rafal> Jest tutaj jakaś mądra głowa która by znała rozwiązanie na ten problem?
<Vorbis_> rafal:
<Vorbis_> zrób plik *.desktop w ~/.local/share/applications/
<rafal> Vorbis_, już robię
<rafal> no ok, i co dalej?
<Vorbis_> http://pastebin.com/etbDBprZ
<rafal> ok dzięki, powinienem sobie dalej poradzić ;)
<rafal> pozdrawiam
<Vorbis_> powinno działać
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-18
<m477> jak rano :(
<m477> i znow pada
<AaaA> e tam takie padanie
<m477> no i to codziennie
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<ftpd> Cześć.
<Thorbjorn> o/
<Szatan> vasco: o/
<vasco> Szatan: ?
<Szatan> vasco: eh, dawno Was tu nie było :P
<vasco> a no dawno
<vasco> dawno nie mialem problemu a po zatym czasu nie mam :]
<Szatan> vasco: można na spam @/msg?
<vasco> dawaj
<gjm> \o
<m477> o/
<Trzmielo> Witam serdecznie, mam problem  z wyłączeniem komputera - a mianowicie, gdy komputer się wyłacza widnieje ikonka ubuntu i kropki (ładowanie)  i nic sie nie dzieje, natomiast po nacisnieciu  ESC, konsola pokazuje mi bład   " Can't open /etc/init.d/.depend.stop: No such file or directory
<Trzmielo> acpid: exiting "
<Trzmielo> Moja dystrubucja to   ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<mati75> sudo halt i zobacz czy się wyłącza
<ftpd> Co mu da sudo halt?
<tajwanuser> cze
<ftpd> Jak mu acpi pada?
<ftpd> Znaczy, acpi mu się wykrzacza i nie wyłącza hardware.
<Trzmielo> To spróbowac
<Trzmielo> ?
<Trzmielo> To samo mam drugi problem, gdy wlaczam kompa i jest wybor systemu ( grub )  to dopoki nie nacisne enter, to nie wejdzie :D
<mati75> no to usunąć acpi i będzie spokój
<mati75> bo i tak na większości sprzętu nie działa
<Trzmielo> jesli chodzi o to, to moj sprzet jest słaby  dość :>
<Trzmielo> biurówka
<ftpd> Trzmielo: przestań wstawiać spacje gdzie popadnie, na początek.
<mati75> to tym bardziej można usunąć
<mati75> ftpd: straszysz tym +
<ftpd> mati75: Jak mawiają starzy hiphopowcy - tyle respektu, ile masz w kroku.
<gjm> Bo on jest pozytywny a Ty neutralny
<Trzmielo> spacje? Chyba chodziło Ci o entery w sensie ze dopisuje cos po enterze :) przepraszam.   Takze co mi zaradzicie?
<ftpd> Trzmielo: Nie. O spacje. Między 'słaby' a 'dość', po '(' albo ')', między 'przepraszam.' a 'Takze'. Wszędzie powinna być jedna.
<mati75> gjm: no ja ludzi strasze samym wyglądem
 * mati75 coś sprawdzi
<gjm> Trzmielo: Musisz w /boot/grub/menu.cfg w lini poleceń kernela dać: acpi=off
<gjm> Chyba tak się to zwało, nie?
<Trzmielo> Wybacz, ja nie pisze wielu spacji - a pisze z klienta opery - może cos sie wali i źle to u was wyglada :]
<_plus_> nawet działa
<Trzmielo> Więc sugerujecie wyłaczenie acpi, tak gjm ?
<mati75> nawet całkowite usunięcie
<Trzmielo> okej, dzieki odezwe sie gdy to uczynie i nie pomoże :)
<DaZ> nie disujcie  spacji >:
<tajwanuser>  ;>
<ftpd> przep     rasza m
<BlessJah> ftpd: skąd masz plusa?
<ftpd> BlessJah: Od DżiDżejEma.
<bastetmilo> gjm: a gdzie jest mój krzyż? :P
<BlessJah> ftpd: to celownik :]
<ftpd> Jeżli chcesz mnie naśladować to weź swój krzyż na każdy dzień...
<ftpd> <nutki>
<bastetmilo> ftpd: to jakaś piosenka?
<bjfs> kfik, ale linux mint debian edition jest konserwatywne; od miesiąca nie ma żadnej aktualizacji, nie to co na óbóntu ;p
<ftpd> bastetmilo: http://www.dziecimaryi.milowka.pl/5,piosenki.html
<ftpd> Miałem quita 'changing hosts'?
<piotreck00> si
<ftpd> BlessJah: To do niczego to Twoje 'wait'.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: a skąd Ty takie hity znasz?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Bo siedmioletnie dziecko podczas _obowiązkowej_ religii w szkole czuje się wyrzutkiem grupy, kiedy Gruba Baba Z Gitarą aka Katechetka sprawdza listę obecności i wszyscy 'byłem w kościele', po czym rzecze matce 'mamełe, ja chcę tam iść'.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: I tak chodziłem osiem lat, głupi ja.
<ftpd> Nie to nie.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: serio? Ja zawsze starałam się nie chodzić do kościoła :)
<gjm> Szatanistka jedna (:
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ja chodziłem z tego powodu, co Ci napisałem.
<BlessJah> ftpd: to był reconnect czy restart klienta?
<ftpd> BlessJah: restart klienta
<BlessJah> u mnie działa
<BlessJah> jaki czas masz ustawiony?
<gjm> ftpd: BNC robisz?
<ftpd> Mam autosendcmd = "/^msg nickserv identify Tow3faex; wait -freenode 2000";
<ftpd> gjm: Nie.
<BlessJah> poczekaj
<BlessJah> ej, nie działa to hasłow :|
<ftpd> :(
<ftpd> SOA#1
<gjm> Hihi
<gjm> qermit: ping
<BlessJah> ftpd: soa#1
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nie, no ja rozumiem powody - tylko ja jakoś nie miałam takich odczuć na religii :>
<bjfs> ja mogłem wybrać czy chcę religię, czy etykę; byłem jedyny z bramką nr2 zatem zostałem z samodzielną lekturą ;p
<panz> powiem jak jedna osoba z tego irc, bjfs /j #religia
<gjm> panz: Nie wiesz o czym mowa to się nie wtrącaj
<gjm> >z tego irc
<panz> o wilku mowa
<ftpd> Ja miałem fajnego księdza w liceum. Nie byłem pełnoletni, więc nie mogłem sobie napisać papierka 'mam gdzieś', ale koleś to rozumiał, więc był deal - wbijam na lekcję, on mówi 'będzie katechizm i prawa wiary, spływaj' i szedłem 'gdzieś'; albo 'będzie dyskusja etyczna, zostań jak chcesz'.
<BlessJah> meh, dyskusje o religii nie pasują do profilu tematycznego kanału
<panz> to kanał ubuntu, a nie religii czy offtopu, tudzież hydeparku.
<shpaq> u mnie w lo na religię chodziły dwie osoby
<bjfs> religia GNU ;S
<ftpd> panz: Cisza, pajacu.
<shpaq> jedna była prawosławna
<BlessJah> panz++
<gjm> panz: Wypomnę Ci to <;
<shpaq> a druga islamistą
<shpaq> reszta chodziła na etykę
<panz> gjm, mnie ciągle ktoś to wpominam
<panz> gjm, mnie ciągle ktoś to wpomina
<gjm> ftpd. bastetmilo: Koniec bo się czepiają :(
<panz> więc teraz mogę wygarnąc innym
<bjfs> ponieważ mamy tak "aktywną" społeczność na # to nie tylko jest to kanał łączy zarówno mowę o systemie, jak i najzwyczajniejszy -chat
<bjfs> kanał + który; zresztą ile wiary było na zlocie ;p
<ftpd> gjm: Żeby się ktoś sensowny czepiał...
<ftpd> bjfs: nomen omen, "wiary" :P
<gjm> ftpd: Właśnie, "sensowny" :)
<ftpd> Silnik wyszukiwarki:
<ftpd> 1 serwer 96GB RAM + 1.2TB SSD
<ftpd> 1 serwer 24GB RAM + 3TB HDD
<ftpd> Lowe.
<BlessJah> bjfs: na większych kanałach, nawet jeśli zezwala się na ofttop, to polityka i religia są zazwyczaj tępione, co jest rozsądne
<ftpd> A o czym mamy gadać?
<BlessJah> ftpd: ile znajdzie, tyle zajmie?
<BlessJah> ftpd: o pogodzie, u mnie pada a u was?
<ftpd> 09:30:08 |        panz   | Zna ktoś program do przechwytywania z sieci przekazów strumieniowych audio/wideo nadawanych w standardzie Windows Media i Shoutcast, a także RealMedia i QuickTime pod warunkiem, że są przesyłane za pomocą protokołu HTTP?????
<ftpd> O przykrych problemach pajaca panca?
<BlessJah> to kanał supportu
<BlessJah> w teorii
<ftpd> BlessJah: Nie wiem, mam rolety zasłonięte.
<ftpd> No, ale supportu systemu, a nie 'zna ktoś program'.
<bjfs> jak się okazuje jest tu support premium; prócz ubuntu dajemy jeszcze arch'a, gentoo i windows ;p
<gjm> >dajemy
<bastetmilo> ALe my nie rozmawiamy o religii, religii tylko o zajęciach w szkole :>
<ftpd> Czyli - o edukacji.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: to jeszcze lepiej, bo podpada i pod religię i politykę
<ftpd> Która, nawiązując do tematyki kanału, niektórym 'potrzebującym supportu' by się przydała.
<BlessJah> ftpd: jak ktoś przyjdzie po pomoc z kde, to też pogonisz, bo kde to nie ubuntu?
<bjfs> czasem jest tak, że gdyby nie wałęsające się tu i ówdzie trole, ruch byłby żaden
<gjm> BlessJah: A to?
<gjm> >20:06 < Damn3d> jakie programy do przeglądania Biblii na Ubuntu byscie polecili?
<panz> Jak ktoś będzie miał problem z ALSA, to też pogoni, bo to nie problem systemu, tylko paczki....
<ftpd> BlessJah: Jak to nie?
<BlessJah> widzisz, dla mnie kde to nie ubuntu
<bjfs> no niezupełnie, KDE ~ kubuntu; oczywiście jest nas tak wiele, że można potworzyć #kubuntu-pl , #xubuntu-pl itd. itp. etc.
<BlessJah> granica nie jest taka wyrazna
<ftpd> Bzdura.
<ftpd> Ubuntu to dystrybucja Linuksa. KDE to DE dla Linuksa. Że w defaulcie w Ubuntu jest inne DE, to "ojej".
<shpaq> ftpd: u nas polityka i religia nie są  tępione
<ftpd> Tej, w końcu to Linuks, czyli 'zawsze masz wolność'.
<bjfs> tu bardziej chodzi o to, że "prawdziwy ubuntyta" używa unity
<ftpd> shpaq: Jestem za tępieniem religii.
<shpaq> religii czy rozmów na ich temat?
<ftpd> bjfs: Jestem 'prawdziwym ubuntytą'. Nie używam Unity. Po co mi Unity na serwerze? Mam się czuć gorszy, założyć sobie #ubuntu-server-pl?
<ftpd> shpaq: Religii.
<gjm> ftpd: Dawaj
<BlessJah> shpaq: a powinny
<shpaq> ftpd: nie masz unity na serwerze?
<shpaq> BlessJah: dlaczego?
<shpaq> ftpd: na jakimś serwerze mam nawet kde
<Szatan> #ubuntu-religion-pl
<gjm> shpaq: Po co w ogóle DE na serwerze?
<shpaq> gjm: nie wiem, jak przyszedłem do pracy to już było
<gjm> Chyba już przecież wspominałem o #ubuntu-pl-offtopic
<shpaq> jakaś firma wdrożeniowa postanowiła, że z kde im będzie wygodniej
<shpaq> i tak zrobili
<bjfs> ftpd: rozmowa była w kontekście desktopu, moja odpowiedź nie uwzględniała takiego wyjątku; prawda jest taka, że nie ma tu tak wyspecjalizowanych grup więc wszystko się dzieje na jednym #
<BlessJah> shpaq: bo to tematy drażliwe, wywołują dużo niezdrowych emocji i prowadzą do flejmów
<shpaq> i przecież o to chodzi
<shpaq> dobry flejm nie jest zły
<BlessJah> to nie są dobre flejmy
<shpaq> są, laskę szwagra doprowadziłem do płaczu
<BlessJah> co kto lubi
<ftpd> bjfs: No i dobrze, że się dzieje na jednym #. "Mam Ubuntu, nie działa mi X" pasuje jak najbardziej. A że to X jest akurat durnym Krusaderem, bo ktoś ma źle w głowie i lubi KDE, to... bywa. Na mnie niech wtedy nie liczy, ale może inni popaprańcy z KDE mu pomogą.
<panz> btw. to prawda że ati ma lepsze starty na lina, niż nv?
<panz> stery*
<ftpd> 14:47:33 Ignoring ALL from panz
<ftpd> A za tydzień znów zmieni nicka :(
<gjm> ftpd++
<ftpd> Jak można coś takiego czytać?
<ftpd> Jak można mieć czelność napisać takim językiem?
<gjm> panz: Nie wiem co to "starty"
<panz> gjm, przeczytaj linijkę niżej  - słowo z gwiazdką
<gjm> Och, dziękuję
<panz> ftpd, jak ci się nie podoba idź na #ubuntu-de, do kolegów, jak po polsku ci nie pasuje.
<gjm> panz: Pragnę zauważyć że ftpd nie przeczyta Twojej wypowiedzi
<panz> gjm, cieszy mnie to, od teraz ja też nie przeczytam
<ftpd> No i jestem w kropce. Bo teraz powinienem napisać "Za co?". Taki minus ignora. Szkoda, że to nie działa jak firewall i nie można sobie odsiać tekstów zwrotnych :P
<gjm> ftpd: Lej na to
<gjm> Irytuje mnie już, ale coś da się z tym zrobić
<bastetmilo> panz: ale Ty nie potrafisz pisać po polsku.
<panz> bastetmilo, a ile % zrozumiałaś? z tego co ja pisze?
<panz> bastetmilo, moje drobne i żadkie błędy, to kropla w morzu, w porównaniu z polszczyzną Komotuskiego.
<gjm> >żadkie
<bastetmilo> żadkie
<gjm> Podnieście mnie
<ftpd> Żadkie?
<bastetmilo> panz: powtórzę. Nie potrafisz pisać po polsku.
<ftpd> Twoje rymy są żadkie, wykompie Ci matkie.
<bastetmilo> niach niach
<ftpd> Wykompe, przepraszam.
<panz> bastetmilo, czyli zrozumiałaś, mniej niż 10% - czyli nie rozumiesz, tego co pisze, ja rozumię, inny z którymi piszę na komunikatorach - rozumieją mnie, czyli potrafię pisać po polsku. Być może naucz się czytać? - może masz problem z dwuznakami?, nie wiem.
<gjm> >rozumię
<ftpd> Rozumię!
<ftpd> (Tak, zdjąłem, żeby się pośmiać.)
<bastetmilo> a ile przecinków napakował.
<bastetmilo> chyba w promocji były.
<ftpd> Szkoda, że nie tam, gdzie trzeba.
<gjm> panz: Motyla noga, korzystasz z xChata który podkreśla błędy, ogarnij się
<bastetmilo> A jaka składnia.
<bjfs> jakby się uprzeć to można czytać wyrazy, gdzie tylko pierwsza i ostatnia litera jest zrozumiała; ale to nie jest wytłumaczenie do miernej wiedzy z ortografii
<bastetmilo> "Być może naucz się czytać?"
<ftpd> Dobry wieczór. Nazywam się Bartłomiej i mam problem z dwuznakami.
<panz> gjm, może mój xchat nie podkreśla błędów? ;]
<gjm> xD ← Musiałem
<ftpd> Moje dwuznaki próbują zjeść mi głowę.
<bastetmilo> może on to jakimś translatorem?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Z polskiego na durne?
<gjm> panz: Mało mnie to interesuje, zainwestuj w aspell i nie irytuj mnie
<bastetmilo> panz: wolno i wyraźnie: N I E  P O T R A F I S Z  P I S A Ć  P O  P O L S K U.
<panz> śmieszni jesteście profesorowie habilitowani polonistyki wyższej
<bjfs> w każdym razie smutne jest to, że aktualnym tematem kanału jest panz ;p (ale to tylko potwierdza poprzednią tezę, trole napędzają ruch)
<BlessJah> panz: po prostu staraj się pisać poprawnie
<ftpd> To się nazywa 'filologia polska', pajacu.
<BlessJah> i nie zasłaniaj się dysgrafią
<panz> bastetmilo, osobę która używa dużych liter w całym zdaniu z odstępem co literkę, uważam że nie sprawną umysłowo.
<ftpd> bjfs: Moje UBUNTU działa wyśmienicie. Chcesz o tym pogadać?
<ftpd> "nie sprawną"
<ftpd> Poproszę bluzkę. Którą? Nie bieską.
<bjfs> ftpd: tak, popsuj je trochę ;S
<panz2> Nie umjem po polsku
<ftpd> bjfs: Nie mogę. Jestem świetnym adminem i radzę sobie ze wszystkim doskonale.
<BlessJah> panz2: niskich lotów
<ftpd> panz2: poczekaj, zobaczymy, ile będzie Cię killował mój mini-ddos, ok?
<panz> BlessJah, jak staram się pisac normalnie, na czatach , czy innych kanałch IRC - głownie Rizon, nikt nie widzi w moim stylu pisania żadnych błędów - czy nie umiejętności pisania po polsku.
<panz2> borze ale ten xchar jest głópji
<BlessJah> nieumiejętności
<BlessJah> panz2: daj sobie spokój
<panz2> wogule ten linuks jest doniczego
<panz2> BlessJah, dobże
<panz> normalnie jak dzieci...
<ftpd> Ej no.
<ftpd> Chciałem Cię poddosować :(
<ftpd> gjm: Jag morzeż?
<gjm> ftpd: Nie pozwalaja mi :<
<ftpd> Tamuzina kładziemy w ~10 minut.
<ftpd> To jakieś t-mobile chyba szybciej.
<gjm> A dawaj, jeszcze nikt mnie nie DoSował
<gjm> Tylko tcpdumpa odpalę
<BlessJah> ftpd: strzelasz od siebie, czy z pracy?
<bastetmilo> jaki ciekawski
<gjm> Przyszły policjant
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Od siebie.
<bastetmilo> tabfail :P
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: jakby z pracy i ofiara by wytrzymała, to byłby wyczyn
<bjfs> smutnym znakiem naszych czasów jest to, że ludzie bronią swojego prawa do popełniania błędów, nawet jeśli wynikają one z tak elementarnych rzeczy, które powinny być wyrugowane de facto w szkole podstawowej ;p często temu towarzyszą jeszcze pokazy męczennictwa...
<gjm> Widzę że mamy kanałowego filozofa
<bastetmilo> który ma rację
<ftpd> gjm: jedziemy?
<gjm> No ja czekam i czekam
<ftpd> Ma rację. Wina leży w systemie edukacji.
<ftpd> gjm: wejdź, hosta pokaż. Zobaczymy, kiedy stąd wyleci.
<ftpd> insomniac ~ % sudo ping -s 32758 -f 178.181.63.90.nat.umts.dynamic.t-mobile.pl
<ftpd> [sudo] password for ftpd:
<ftpd> No to jazda.
<shpaq> a gjm tnie pingi na routerze ;)
<ftpd> Haha.
<ftpd> I potem będzie cwaniakował, że jest nienaruszalny jak skała.
<ftpd> To be a rock and not to roll.
<gjm> No pakuj w tego NAT'a
<shpaq> iperf lepszy ;)
<ftpd> Zaraz sam padnę od obciążenia.
<ftpd> A nie, to już nie ZIOPC.
<gjm_> Zieeef
<ftpd> Lubię oglądać te kropeczki.
<ftpd> A zief też, wstałem dziś wcześniej, żeby wyjść z pracy też wcześniej.
<ftpd> Bo idę grać w grę.
<ftpd> Ale to nie jest związane z tematyką kanału, to nie powiem, jaką.
<shpaq> mi powiedz
<shpaq> najwyżej bana dostaniesz ;)
<ftpd> Mój kolega gjm mnie nie wywali. A Wizard czaruje gdzie indziej od  jakiegoś czasu.
<ftpd> shpaq: BSG.
<shpaq> planszowe czy kompowe
<bastetmilo> własnie. Gdzie jest WIzard?
<ftpd> Planszowe.
<shpaq> fajo
<shpaq> blob pisał, że całkiem zajebiste
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nie wiem, sam się nie mogę doczekać, bo wtedy gjm mu każe dać mi +o!
 * shpaq trening dziś ma
<gjm> shpaq: Nie zajebistuj
<gjm> (:
<shpaq> gjm: eee?
<ftpd> shpaq: Bardzo spoko. Ja nie mam pojęcia o planszówkach, grałem w życiu w obie (nie licząc chińczyków/ełrobiznesów), ale podoba mi się.
<gjm> shpaq: 15:30 < shpaq> blob pisał, że całkiem zajebiste
<Szatan> shpaq: będziesz na 1/4 mili biegać?
<gjm> Słownictwo
<gjm> bastetmilo: Nie mam pojęcia
<shpaq> co jest złego w słowie 'zajebiste'?
<shpaq> Szatan: nope
<gjm> Mnie nie pytaj
<shpaq> to skoro nie wiesz to czemu się czepiasz?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: przecież gjm może Ci dać +o
<gjm> shpaq: Bo mi każą
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ale nie u ChanServa.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: to Wizard też Ci nie da.
<AaaA> ftpd: eurobiznes fajnie brzmi w kontekscie tego co się dzieje:)
<bastetmilo> ALe Stirlitz_ tak...
<ftpd> bastetmilo: To pozostaje mi tylko modlitwa.
<shpaq> ...do wszystkich bogów Asgardu
<ftpd> Na potęgę posępnego czerepu.
<shpaq> Mooooooooooooooooooooooooocyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy przyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyybyyyyyyyyyyyyywaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj!
<piotreck00_> znowu o religii się zaczyna
<bastetmilo> ftpd: wezwij wielkiego bora? :)
<bastetmilo> o borze, borze
<ftpd> bastetmilo: To chyba Bora Bora.
<ftpd> Mieszkam w Baden Baden, na wakację jeżdżę na Bora Bora.
<gjm> I tańczę do Łaka Łaka
<ftpd> Wpisujcie mjasta, kture som za [']
<ftpd> - BADEN BADEN
<gjm> - Biały Kał
<ftpd> Lol, trzymałeś tę sesję?
<ftpd> Bo ja przestałem po ~2 minutach.
<gjm> Zapomniałem o tym
<ftpd> Mnie denerwowało dodatkowe okiengo tmuxa na pasku.
<shpaq> tmux srux
<shpaq> screen k...!
<gjm> Nie
<shpaq> czy tam smoleńsk
<shpaq> kurde, napisałem projekt, zrobiłem wykresy, rysunki i analizy
<shpaq> ii nie mam co robić teraz ;(
<ftpd> A myślisz, że po co siedzę na ircu?
<ftpd> Możemy w netrisa pograć.
<shpaq> nie chce mi się
<shpaq> zacząłęm grać w ACR po sieci
<shpaq> fajne w sumie
<shpaq> DM zarąbiście jest zrobiomy
<ftpd> Co to ACR?
<shpaq> *zrobiony even
<shpaq> assassin's creed revelations
<ftpd> A.
<ftpd> shpaq: http://nekogames.jp/g.html?gid=PRM
<ftpd> to polecam.
<ftpd> Super gierka na nudę.
<shpaq> jak się zna chińskawy
<ftpd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2b6BVY7jJg
<ftpd> PERPEL REJN, PERPEL REJN.
<ftpd> shpaq: Kliknij 'english'.
<shpaq> eeee
<ftpd> Nie powiem Ci, o co chodzi, sam do tego dojdź!
<shpaq> eee.
<ftpd> Cykorzysz?
<shpaq> nie chce mi się myśleć
<shpaq> pouczę się zagrywek ;)
<ftpd> Tu nie trzeba myśleć, tylko farmić.
<ftpd> To jest typowe cRPG. Farmisz golda, farmisz eq i zabijasz potwory.
<shpaq> lol
<shpaq> póki co marudzę eventimowie
<shpaq> *eventimowi
<shpaq> że jest zrobiony z kupy i nie zna się na tym, na cyzm zarabia
<grek1> czesc wiecie moze jak wlaczac / wylaczac ekran dtykowy ?
<grek1> mam dell one takie allinone - 23 cale z dotykowym ekranem - dziala ok ocztywiscie nie uzywam ekranu dotykowego - nie znalazlem zadnego zastosowania.
<Szatan> grek1: wyładować moduł kernela?
<grek1> machania rekami - ale np jak mucha siadzie na ekranie to jest wstanie naklikac różne zeczy - smieszne ale po czasie męczące -
<grek1> ja nie wiem jaki to moduł obsluguje - na kubuntu 12.04 po prostu dzila
<grek1> działa bez zadnej instalacji czy konfiguracji w ustawieniach nic nie znalezłem na ten  temat
<gjm> grek1: Podaj "lsmod | grep touch"
<grek1> http://wklej.to/x161u
<grek1> tzn najlpeiej gdyby dalo sie to czasowo wyłączyc - nie wiem moze kiedys sie okaże że to ma sens - ale na razie tylko przeszkadza więc chciał bym trwale wyłączyć
<grek1> tzn trwale ale odwracalnie było by ok ale ew może być nieodwracalnie
<gjm> No to daj: sudo rmmod hid_multitouch
<gjm> Ale to chyba nie od tego
<gjm> Całe lsmod wrzuć
<grek1> :) to jest na zawesze czy po restarcie znowu bedzie ?
<gjm> Będzie
<grek1> http://wklej.to/hqVWe
<gjm> dell_wmi_aio jest chyba od klawiszy
<gjm> grek1: Spróbowałeś odładować ten moduł?
<grek1> nie ale ok juz probuje
<grek1> tak to jest to
<grek1> sudo rmmod hid_multitouch
<grek1> i wylaczylo sie
<grek1> czyli co dac to do autostartu ?
<grek1> moge teraz dac cos sudo loadmod hid_multitouch
<grek1> czy cos ww tym stylu ? w sensie zorbic sobie przycisk ?
<gjm> >loadmod :D
<gjm> grek1: modprobe
<grek1> ok
<gjm> A żeby permamentnie się tego pozbyć to tu masz instrukcje: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166624
<grek1> ok dzieki
<gjm> Spoko (:
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> BlessJah: No, oficjalnie mnie przyjęto na PWr
<BlessJah> weka czy izet?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: gratuluję
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Dzięki, izet
<BlessJah> teraz już tylko immatrykulacja, odebranie indeksów
<BlessJah> i szkolenie BHP :D
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Ty teraz we Wrocku urzędujesz?
<BlessJah> tak
<Quintasan> A jak z internetem? Bo mam tu ofertę 1 GBit za 155zł i coś mi to śmierdzi
<Quintasan> Za tanio jak dla mnie >_<
<czester> Uwaga...
<czester> Będę instalował Ubuntu.
<Szatan> czester: na Macu?
 * AaaA zamarł
<gjm> Zief
<czester> Nie. Nie zrobię mojej maszynie takiej krzywdy.
<czester> Na Dellu
<gjm> Biedny Dell
<Szatan> czester: byle z Xfce
<czester> Dell się do tego nadaje.
<czester> Szatan: Nie.
<czester> Szatan: Nie interesują mnie niszowo-niszowe rozwiązania.
<gjm> Byle nie z KDE
<czester> Ściągam Ubuntu LTS
<czester> 12.04 by wychodziło... ;-)
<Vorbis^> używa ktoś KDE?
<lisu> Vorbis^: raz splamiłem się używając... od tamtej pory NIET.
<Vorbis^> i czego uzywasz?
<BlessJah> Vorbis^: mi się zdarza
<czester> :-)
<bastetmilo> ojejku, i tak wszyscy razem będziemy studiować na PWr. Jak słitaśnie.
<czester> Już widzę, że sterownik do grafiki jakiś spierdolony...
<czester> Jeszcze się system nie zainstalował...
<bastetmilo> gjm: mógłbyś? :)
<czester> Czepiasz się mojego obiektywizmu?;-)
<czester> Jest coś do dupy to jest do dupy.
<czester> Heh.
<gjm> czester: Słownictwo
<czester> gjm: Zignoruję Twoją wypowiedź.
<czester> Kogo tutaj operatorami porobili ;-)
<gjm> Jakiś problem?
<czester> Idź straszyć ludzi na ulicy.
<czester> Nie jestem tu od wczoraj.
<bastetmilo> ciesz się że ja już nie mam opa, bo już byś dostał bana :>
<czester> bastetmilo: Cieszę się.
<gjm> Mało mnie to interesuje, masz się zachowywać
<czester> gjm: Tak, tato.
<czester> Jak dorośniesz to Cię posłucham. A teraz idź w pokoju i daj mi żyć. Nie będę "przeklinał".
<gjm> I bez wycieczek osobistych, jak Ci nie pasuje to możesz wyjść
<czester> Dobrze.
<czester> Skończyłeś pouczenia?
<gjm> Czyżby mnie prowokował? <;
<czester> Nie. Pytam czy skończyłeś. Nie rozumiesz pytania?
<gjm> Daj mi czas do rana, może zrozumiem
<bastetmilo> pieknie :)
<bjfs> Parę lat temu byłoby to nie do pomyślenia, a tu proszę; nie ma równych i równiejszych ;p
<bastetmilo> heh :)
<qermit> gjm: pong
<gjm> qermit: Nie wiesz co się dzieje z Wizardem?
<gjm> bastetmilo: Tak sobie myślę że jakby ftpd tu rządził to już w ogóle by był terror (:
<qermit> gjm: nie mam pojęcia
<qermit> gjm: znudził by się
<qermit> gjm: bij maszterczułki i czestera
<bastetmilo> gjm: ja myślę, że czasem przydało by się troche terroru ftpd :)
 * Matan jest prze zadowolon z Humble Bundle V
<bastetmilo> a. Miałam sobie kupić Botanicule
<gjm> bastetmilo: No ja wiem, tylko wtedy chyba byśmy tu sami siedzieli
<bastetmilo> Matan: No i czemu mi przypomniałeś?
<Matan> bastetmilo: też kupiłem
<bastetmilo> gjm: ojtam sami. Sami wybrańcy by byli - super ekskuzywne kółeczko wzajemnej adroacji. :)
<qermit> nikt mnie nie kofa
 * qermit ma doła
<gjm> <tuli>
<qermit> <ciefy>
 * Matan ma: Humble Indie Bundle #3, Frozen Synapse Bundle, Bundle Mojam, Botanicula Debut, Humble Indie Bundle #5, Bundle Introversion
<bjfs> ja tam tylko okazjonalnie poluję na zniżki w gog.com ;p
<bjfs> a podobno ma być steam na ubuntu, czy coś ;S
<gjm> Ma być
<Matan> niby już jest
<gjm> "niby"
<bastetmilo> hum. $10... za gre... albo dwa obiady
<Damn3d> ja gry legalne kupuje
<Damn3d> a jedzenie potem kradne
 * Matan nie musi kraść, jemu jedzenie rośnie na polu
<szkodnik_> hello
<cheester> ftpd: ping
<gjm> cheester: Nie, ftpd nie ma opa
<cheester> Spoko, już z kimś innym gadałem.
<cheester> A z Tobą nie zamierzam. Zakończmy tę mizerną "konwersację" nie odzywając się do siebie.
<bjfs> Duma i uprzedzenie ;-)
<gjm> >mizerną
<gjm> Skoro uważasz że jest mizerna to postaraj się nie sprowadzać jej do takiego poziomu
<cheester> Nie zamierzam podejmować *jakiejkowiek* konwersacji z Tobą. Nie będzie poziomu, który można zmierzyć. Over & out.
<gjm> No i super
<cheester> Jest jakiś normalny sterownik do karty graficznej zamiast tego padła co dają w standardzie?;D
<gjm> cheester: Jaka karta?
<gjm> Oj, zapomniałem
<BlessJah> nvidia?
<cheester> Sprawdzam. Laptop z firmy.
<cheester> Nie wiem jakie ma parametry poza prockiem.
<BlessJah> nie muszę ci chyba mówić jak sprawdzić jaka karta?
<cheester> Intel.
<bjfs> lspci? grep vga?
<BlessJah> do nvidii masz nouveau i te od nvidii
<cheester> Już sprawdziłem.
<gjm> Tak, to dużo mówi
<BlessJah> do ati nie wiem, do intela jest padło opensourcowe i sprawuje się dobrze
<cheester> Najwyraźniej nie jest w standardzie zainstalowane bo daleko mu do "dobrze"
<lisu> ludzie... ludzie... czemu padło? Toż to działa po prostu, a że odpowiedniej akceleracji sprzętowej nie ma... cóż... podziękujmy polityce firm ati/nvidia/intel ich mać.
<cheester> Ten laptop to padło. Karta graficzna to wielkie padło. A system, który jej nie wspiera to jeszcze większe... ;-)
<lisu> cheester: co to za noname'a zdobyłeś?
<cheester> Dell E6410
<lisu> a nie zartuj, oststnio ... (no dobra miesiac temu albo cos takiego) mialem do roboty dela 630 czy jakos tak
<cheester> lisu: Ale z czym mam nie żartować? Że Ubuntu w standardzie ma dziadowski sterownik do grafiki?:D
<lisu> normalnie rewelka, matryca świetna, wsio działa.
<lisu> cheester: chyba ze jakieś "nowości/orginalności" wsadzili w plastik, to inna sprawa
<cheester> i5, 4G ramu
<cheester> Matryca jest kiepska
<cheester> I ten gładzik to jakiś horror ;-)
<lisu> cheester: i do tego procka grafe intelowska wsadzili? matko, nieporozumienie, to mało powiedziane!
<cheester> Bo to lapek firmowy.
<cheester> lisu: Dell z serii busines
<lisu> cheester: do tej pory mam fujitsu siemens z serii business... działa jak szalony
<lisu> coś w tym dellu pomieszali ostro
<cheester> Ja Macbooka Pro 13 i zgadnij co Ci powiem ;-)
<lisu> powiesz, ze jestes zadowolony
<lisu> bo wydając tyle kasy na taki sprzet musisz byc pozniej zadowolony, bo niemogłbyś usnąć x]
<cheester> Jestem zadowolony bo działa dobrze
<Matan> lisu: nie, bo gdyby powiedział, że nie jest zadowolony ze sprzętu który kosztuje 4 wypłaty wyszedłby na głupka :)
<cheester> Matan: Może 4 Twoje ;-)
<bjfs> mój FSC nie chciał zbytnio współpracować z Windows, choć był w standardzie; odżył dopiero pod Ubuntu :P
<lisu> cheester: srednie krajowe ;)
<BlessJah> lisu: i5 ma grafikę, którą co najwyżej możesz wyłączyć
<Matan> cheester: nie tylko moje w takim razie :)
<lisu> ludzie, nie mówie, ze taką kaszanę odwalają z tymi delami
 * Matan jest zadowolony z Della (Vostro 3550)
<cheester> lisu: Pod Windowsem to działa dobrze
<cheester> lisu: Bo jest STEROWNIK, a nie wannabe ;-)
<Matan> cheester: ubu ma sterownik do Intel HD 3000, chyba, że masz jakąś jeszcze grafikę w tym lapku... no, chyba, że problem tylko z matrycą
<cheester> Matan: Nie. Ewidentnie karta graficzna - intel - jest źle obsługiwana - brak akceleracji sprzętowej.
<lisu> czyli mamy zdiagnozowany problem małej popularności dystrybucji linuxów... brak odpowiednich sterowników do kart graficznych... a czyja to wina?
<cheester> Wina... Napiłbym się.
<Matan> cheester: mi wszystko działa, nawet przed chwilą w Bastiona grałem na tej grafice
<cheester> A wina jest i tu i tam.
<cheester> Matan: Nie wiem czy chcę wiedzieć co to jest ten Bastion ;-)
<cheester> Gdyby była jedna dystrybucja Linuksa to dałoby się te bydle jakoś ustandaryzować. A że są setki to szkoda nakładów na setki wersji sterowników.
<cheester> Najlepiej moim zdaniem radziła sobie Nvidia.
<Matan> cheester: Amnesia, Machinarium, Left4Dead2, wszystko ładnie chodzi
<lisu> cheester: widzę teraz Twoją nieznajomość tematu.
<cheester> lisu: Mogłem trochę wypaść z obiegu.
<cheester> lisu: Pamiętasz kiedy ja uzywałem jeszcze Linuksa?:D
<lisu> 10 lat temu
<cheester> http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl
<cheester> lol
<cheester> Jeszcze nikt mnie nie przegadał?:D
<lisu> cheester: nie ma cię w statsach
<cheester> lisu: Jestem pierwszy.
<cheester> czester
<lisu> a to ty czester? kurde... nicka masz innego ;p
<cheester> Bo jeden uprzejmy jegomość założył mi +q
 * gjm kłania się
<lisu> hehe
<cheester> Za to, że wyraziłem się dobitnie o sterowniku.
<lisu> ma łopa, to się tutaj panoszy, ale skoro ma łopa to mu wolno ;)
<cheester> lisu: Pozostawię to bez komentarza, komentarze nie są tu lubiane widzę.
<cheester> lisu: Założyłem ignore i już mnie nie sprowokuje.
 * szkodnik_ odda paczka, niekoniecznie w dobre rece!@
<cheester> Anyways
<cheester> Ja się zatrzymałem na ręcznej edycji Xorg.conf
<cheester> Jak się teraz zmienia sterownik?:D
<lisu> cheester: w koncu tutaj się rozmawia, po to jest ten durny kanał, wymienia poglądy, czasem kłóci.
<cheester> Czy w ogóle jest jakaś alternatywa?
<cheester> lisu: Nie rozmawiajmy o rzeczach przykrych, pogadajmy o Ubuntu... ;-P
<lisu> cheester: a cholera wie, ja już debianka mam rok i nie kombinuje, miałem chwile ubuntu 12.04, 11.10, jednak ciągle mnie ciągnie do czegoś stabilnego
<cheester> lisu: Podobno 12.04 to LTS. Jak rozwiniesz skrót to ten zasugeruje stabilność...
 * qermit ma niekoniecznie dobre ręce
<lisu> cheester: hehe, :) imho Good Joke! z tym LTS
<lisu> cheester: jakoś nie udało mi się stabilnie utrzymać tego przez miesiąc
<szkodnik_> qermit, k, tylko przygotuj sie na to, ze ci zrujnuje krzeslo od kompa
<gjm> 19:28 < Sevos> wpadlem na ten pomysl, zeby stworzyc wlasny kanal IRC
<gjm> 19:28 < Sevos> wiec zapytalem sie Was, czy to jest platne
<gjm> EPIK
<lisu> po czym wróciłem do debianka.
<qermit> LTS to Long Term Support chyba
<cheester> No to już się nauczyłem czegoś nowego o społeczności ubuntu - poczucie humoru ma ;-P
<qermit> więc wparcie będziesz miał długo
<lisu> cheester: i to nie byle jakie ... ;)
<qermit> ale nigdzie nie było napisane HQ
<cheester> Rozumiem, lisu, że normalną koleją rzeczy w byciu linuksiarzem jest przełknięcie tego, że ten sterownik tak po prostu działa i dłubanie dalej?:D
<bjfs> dla desktopu LTS będzie teraz nawet wspierane tak długo, jak server; bo wcześniej to pierwsze było wspierane krócej
<cheester> Ile? 3 lata?
<BlessJah> cheester: nikt cię nie przegadał, bo mam ignore na tych statach
<qermit> cheester: może dlatego że statystyki się nie aktualizują
<cheester> Microsoft przedłużył wsparcie dla XP do 2014 roku. To się nazywa LTS.
<szkodnik_> BlessJah, to pewnie dlatego, ze tam licza tylko tych, ktorych ktos czyta :P
<qermit> SP3 LTS
<qermit> cheester: a dla viśty?
<lisu> cheester: ależ skąd, na własnym przykładzie muszę Ci powiedzieć, że jak coś nie działa, to się zmienia distro/jajko, jak już to nie pomoże, to się skrobie do producenta maila z marnym skutkiem... (niemniej jednak w przypadku lexmarka poskutkowało... ale dopiero na co.uk, w koncu zrobili sterownik dla x3650)
<bjfs> *kwik* https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS/
<BlessJah> e, brakuje mi jeszcze trochę
<cheester> Widzę, że idą śladem XP :D
<cheester> To będzie już 12 lat wsparcia ;)
<lisu> 13 w 2014
<cheester> No tak.
<lisu> ale i tak po premierze win xp jeszcze dobre 2 lata używałem 2000-czki :)
<qermit> cheester: ja tam widzę tylko 6 lat supportu dla XP
<lisu> qermit: supportu tak, ale dla poprawek krytycznych
<qermit> bo SP3 ma się do RTM nijak
<qermit> dobra, czas zadzyndzalać do domu
 * qermit głodny
<lisu> długie lts jest imho złe, jak w przypadku windowsa
<lisu> 5 lat to max
<cheester> A co jest złego w XP? Działa? Działa...
<lisu> cheester: chodzi o to, ze milion programistów sie kształciło w pisaniu progsów po xp, a tu nagle vista, 7, 8 i firmy nie dają rady... jeden program działa, jeden nie
<lisu> nie mówiąc o sterownikach, tutaj to totalna porażka
<cheester> lisu: Nie widziałem jeszcze źle wspieranego lapka sprzedanego z jakimś systemem.
<BlessJah> lisu: 10 lat może być, o ile będą się nakładać i zgodność wsteczna
<BlessJah> będzie
<cheester> Zgodność wstecz hamuje postęp i rozwój
<BlessJah> najpierw było 10 lat xp
<Szatan> laptop nie dedykowany do obsługi MacOSX
<BlessJah> a potem co dwa lata nowy system
<cheester> BlessJah: Na OS X będzie niedługo co rok wychodził.
<BlessJah> to inna sytuacja
<BlessJah> tam cały model biznesowy opiera się na tym
<BlessJah> jak windowsiarz coś spsuje, to reinstaluje
<cheester> Whatever. System jest dobry i bez głupich niespodzianek.
<BlessJah> jak nie działa na jabłku, to się kupuje nowe
<cheester> BlessJah: Oszalałeś.
<bastetmilo> oborze. I co rok bulić za jeden nowu ficzer szumnie nazwany nową wersja systemu.
<cheester> W dupie byłeś, gówno widziałeś.
<bastetmilo> nowy*
<cheester> bastetmilo: Jest więcej zmian niż poczytałaś na spidersweb.
<bastetmilo> tiaa. Czytałam też o problemach z działaniem aplikacji od Adobe...
<bastetmilo> to też taki ficzer co?
<BlessJah> to na spiderze ostatnio naczelnemu na i7 z 8 gb ramu mulił browser?
<BlessJah> i postanowił nowy kupić?
<lisu> lol
<gjm> Tak
<cheester> No to Ci odpowiem prosto: Jak Adobe mając dostęp do Developer Preview przez pół roku nie potrafiło wydać łatki na koniec to wiele mówi o tej firmie ;-)
<bastetmilo> zresztą. To nie jest kanał na rozmowy o Mac OS
<gjm> Ooo właśnie <;
<bastetmilo> a ja może zamiast acera będę mieć macbooka :P
<bastetmilo> haha
<cheester> Słusznie, nie rozmawiajmy o Adobe bo na Linuksa w ogóle nie ma ;-P
<bjfs> e, jest wtyczka Fileopen (DRM) dla linuksowego Adobe 8 :P
<cheester> O matko :D
<prs> cheester: o/
<cheester> Siemka prs ;-)
<prs> co tam?
<cheester> A nic
<cheester> роботаю
<gjm> Gdzie ten Wizard?
<cheester> Tzn. już dzisiaj się napracowałem, 20km na rowerze zaliczone.
<cheester> prs: W sumie nie wiem kiedy ostatnio gadaliśmy
<prs> cheester: przy czym pracujesz, że na rowerze jeździsz? :>
<prs> cheester: dawno. :P
<cheester> prs: Pracuję w Allegrzu. Dojeżdżam do roboty na rowerze.
<prs> no, to ostatnio jak gadaliśmy to zaczynałeś w allegru
<cheester> No to już minęło pół roku ;-)
<prs> cheester: i widzę, że odkryłeś endomondo, tru osom stuff.
<cheester> prs: Wcześniej przez 3 lata miałem runkeepera.
<cheester> ;-P
<prs> runkeeper jest tak fajny jak iMapMyRide.
<prs> czyli nie jest.
<prs> [;
<cheester> Przenieśmy się na inny kanał z tym tematem. Tutaj jest drętwo i jest to niepoprawne politycznie.
<bastetmilo> ooo. jaka szpila
<cheester> bastetmilo: Jak już to kopia. Ale ja kruszyć nie zamierzam.
<prs> [;
<bjfs> nic niezwykłego, ludzie prędzej czy później reflektują na priv; bo liczba adresatów ogranicza się do jednego
<cheester> bjfs: Nie załapałeś tej "szpili"
<cheester> ^_^
<bjfs> I don't give a f in corckscrew formation?
<ChaosEngine> kłerwa, a już chwaliłem że wine + ati-drivers chodzą z prawie z natywną wydajnością
<ChaosEngine> a tu zwiecha
<lisu> ChaosEngine: nie łudź się. To po prostu nie działa.
<cheester> Dokładnie.
<cheester> Jak koza posuje wydrę to nie urodzi się z tego nic ;-)
<cheester> pakos: Ciao bejbe ;-)
<ChaosEngine> lisu: działa
<ChaosEngine> 2nd crash ;-P
<cheester> Haha
<lisu> ChaosEngine: fail.
<cheester> AMD nadal nie potrafi napisać sterownika?:>
<ChaosEngine> twardy jestem
<ChaosEngine> nikt nie potrafi ;-P
<ChaosEngine> intel próbuje
<lisu> cheester: potrafi, ale nie pisze pod linuchy.
<cheester> ChaosEngine: Nvidia?
<ChaosEngine> też niby ale różnie z nią jest
<cheester> Z tego co pamiętam było najlepiej.
<lisu> ja na swojej toshibce jadę na standardzie co w debianie zapodali, compiz smiga, 0 problemów... no cóż mi więcej potrzeba ;)
<cheester> Wolę tego nie odpalać bo się spali ;-P
<cheester> Gwibber czy Hotot?
<lisu> tfu, cheester nie wymawiaj tych nazw, to to do portali społecznościowych?
<cheester> Widzę, że jest tragedia :D
<cheester> Jakbym miał na tym czymś pracować to podejrzewam, że by mnie szybko cholera wzięła
<cheester> Połącznie niewygodnego międzymordzia komputera z kiepskim międzymordziem linuksa.
<gjm> Kiepskiej baletnicy to i rąbek u spódicy przeszkadza <;
<gjm> s/spódicy/spódnicy/
<cheester> Chyba tego lapa zaoram.
<szkodnik_> wyrzuc
<szkodnik_> po co ci on?
<lisu> przypnij zamiast pługa i odpal C330 w polu :)
<cheester> Mówiłem, że firmowy?
<cheester> Nie nie
<cheester> Zaoram, postawię Windows i pogram w World of Tanks ;-)
<szkodnik_> to tymbardziej :P
<lisu> lol
<cheester> I tak mam Windows na Parallels w pracy. Nie potrzebuję do tego komputera dodatkowego ;-P
<lisu> cs'a spiratuj i pograj
<szkodnik_> o ja bym sobie w cos pograla w su,oe
<szkodnik_> w sumie
<lisu> szkodnik_: w simsy?
<szkodnik_> :<
<lisu> szkodnik_: joke ;)
<szkodnik_> lol, ostatnio znalazlam iso simsow na dysku :D
<szkodnik_> sciagalam kiedys dla dzieciakow
<szkodnik_> i zostalo
<cheester> ^_^
<lisu> szkodnik_: współczuje
<cheester> Przyznaj się, że jesteś miłośniczką i fanką ;-P
<szkodnik_> no ba ;)
 * bastetmilo kocha The Sims I
<szkodnik_> umm
<cheester> lisu: Wbiłbym teraz szpilę... Ale nie chce mi się ;-)
<szkodnik_> dziewczynki mnie zawsze molestuja, zeby iuim domki budowac
<szkodnik_> wiec chcc nie chac pare razy darzylo mi sie w to pograc :D
<lisu> cheester: opanuj się, nie warto
<cheester> Ja nie pamiętam kiedy ostatnio grałem w coś poza Fifą na Xboxie
<lisu> cheester: będą lepsze okazje ;).
<cheester> lisu: A w dupie to mam w sumie ;-)
<szkodnik_> ja od wielu miesiecy mecze skyrim, bo nie mam czasu grac
<szkodnik_> i tak sobie czasami odpale na godzinke
<cheester> Ja skończyłem.
<cheester> Ale nudny był.
<szkodnik_> a w tym tempie, to przejde go moze za 3 lata :P
<cheester> A tak to nie ma czasu na granie.
<cheester> Praca, "rodzina"
<cheester> ;-)
<szkodnik_> cheester, rozmnozyles sie?
<bastetmilo> a ja słyszłam że dziewczyna go rzuciła :P
<lisu> cheester: wiesz, jest taka zasada, pisana/niepisana/ w każdym razie mówiona, że jeśli nie przeklinasz na co dzień... a w poważnej sprawie przeklniesz, to to dopiero ta moc przekleństwa wyjdzie... może będzie podobnie z tymi Twoimi szpilami... ;)
<szkodnik_> oj dajcie juz sobie buzi na zgode i przestancie sie na siebie boczyc
<cheester> bastetmilo: Słaby przytyk.
<cheester> A mi zarzuca słaby poziom. Co za hipokryzja.
<cheester> Wolę sobie poprzeklinać niż być dla kogoś zwyczajnie chamski.
<bastetmilo> a co? Plotki są prawdziwe?
<bastetmilo> Jak tak, to się nie dziwię.
<cheester> bastetmilo: Nic Tobie do mojego życia prywatnego. I nie wiem skąd takie "plotki" i kto o mnie "plotkuje" ale nie, dziewczynę mam tę samą od 2,5 roku.
<cheester> bastetmilo: A teraz z łaski swojej zajmij się komentowaniem swojego życia a od mojego się odczep.
<bastetmilo> lol
<bastetmilo> nie no, serio.
<bastetmilo> LOL
<szkodnik_> SPOKOJ!
<szkodnik_> normalnie, jak baby!
<cheester> Nie wiem o co Ci chodzi. PMS?
<bastetmilo> rotfl
<bastetmilo> umarłam
<cheester> Z takim rozwiniętym słownictwem pewnie z głodu.
<bastetmilo> oj, popłakałam się ze śmiechu
<cheester> Teraz ja się kulam ;-)
<cheester> "geek dziewczyno" ;-)
<bastetmilo> ziew.
<bastetmilo> przes chwilę byłeś zabawny
<szkodnik_> w8
<cheester> Jasne ;-)
<szkodnik_> bastetmilo, to kobieta...?
<gjm> Tak
<cheester> A później przez chwilę Ty byłaś zabawna i do tego nie musiałaś nic pisać ;-)
<cheester> A później stwierdziłem, że to jednak żenada.
<bastetmilo> szkodnik_: dzięki że zauważyłaś.
<cheester> ;-)
<szkodnik_> yhm
<szkodnik_> k, teraz juz rozumiem
<cheester> Nieważne.
<cheester> szkodnik_: Ja nie rozumiem.
<bastetmilo> cheester: proszę, już przestań się kompromitować. Wstydu oszczędź.
<szkodnik_> wiem
<cheester> szkodnik_: I w sumie nie muszę bo obchodzi mnie to jak zeszłoroczny śnieg.
<szkodnik_> cheester, ale jesli rzeczywiscie jest kobieta, to moze po prostu jest zainteresowana?:P
<szkodnik_> dlatego pytala? ;)
<cheester> szkodnik_: Nie wiem co ją użądliło. Wlazłem po długim czasie i przeklnąłem 2x.
<BlessJah> to jest kobieta
<cheester> Nie obchodzi mnie to jakiej jest płci.
<cheester> Zachowuje się jak cham.
<bastetmilo> szkodnik_: teraz Ty już przestań.
<szkodnik_> a ty jak baba z pmsem :D
<BlessJah> zdejmijcie zlot z topicu
<bastetmilo> cheester: bo Ty nie jesteś chamem wcale.
<BlessJah> chyba że następny organizujecie
<gjm> BlessJah: Fakt
<szkodnik_> BlessJah, jak dla nie, to mozecie wpasc nad morze ;)
<szkodnik_> moge pojsc z wami na piwo :D
<BlessJah> inaczej, jak mnie przenocujesz, to mogę ci to piwo postawić
<szkodnik_> BlessJah, u mnie nie ma miejsca
<BlessJah> może być podłoga
<szkodnik_> mam wspollokatora, 2 koty i chlopa, co wpada, jak ma czas ;)
* gjm changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to: Oficjalny kanał Ubuntu | http://www.ubuntu.com | Używaj http://przewodnik.ubuntu.pl | Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl | Statystyki: http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl | Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj | Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org
<bastetmilo> i kto tu kogo podrywa
<szkodnik_> ogolnie, tloczno tu czasem :D
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: załatwiam sobie wakacje nad morzem
<szkodnik_> jak jeszcze ktoras zagubiona dusyczka z biura wpadnie na ploty, to juz w ogole
<BlessJah> tej, ktoś wcześniej kogoś podrywał?
<BlessJah> przegapiłem?
<bastetmilo> szkodnik_ cos probowała insynuować
<szkodnik_> BlessJah, czestes sie pozarl z bastetmilo , business as usual
 * AaaA co prawda nie ma chłopa ale też ma 2 koty:)
<cheester> szkodnik_: Nie pożarłem się.
<BlessJah> to były zaloty?
<szkodnik_> AaaA, moj chlop nie znosi kotow
<cheester> szkodnik_: Właśnie nie do końca wiem o co jej chodzi. To, że powiedziałem kilka słów koledze, który mi walnął +q to moja sprawa.
<bastetmilo> AaaA: a ja mam więcej :>
<BlessJah> szkodnik_: potrzebuję nieco ponad metra kwadratowego żeby się wyspać
<szkodnik_> ja mozna nie lubic kotow?:D
<BlessJah> w sumie jak do tej pory najlepiej się wyspałem na podłodze u koleżanki
<szkodnik_> BlessJah, ech, dobra powiem wprost: u mnie nei ma nocowania :P
<gjm> szkodnik_++
<szkodnik_> mamy umowe ze wspollokatorem, ze maja do tego prawo tylko wieloletni przyjaciele i rodzina + to co sie za nami przyblaka, ale spi w naszych lozkach ;)
<szkodnik_> wiec sorry, nie pasujesz to zadnej z tych kategorii
<BlessJah> meh
<AaaA> z kotami jest ta ze dokąd się ich nie ma to się nie wie, że się je lubi:)
<BlessJah> ciekawe ile bym musiał pi kupić, żeby pod ostatnią...
<BlessJah> :]
<szkodnik_> BlessJah, nie przeginaj
<szkodnik_> wlasnie zasugerowales, ze pojde z factem do lozka za piwo, wybacz, ale to nie ta liga ;)
<BlessJah> szkodnik_: po piwie
<BlessJah> piwach
<szkodnik_> whatever
<bastetmilo> następny burak
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: zaskoczona?
<szkodnik_> AaaA, umm, dlatego ja mam 2
<bastetmilo> A ja mam 4 :P
<bastetmilo> muahaha. Wygrałam.
<szkodnik_> tzn ie tylko dlatrego, po prostu jak pojechalam po kota, to okaalo sie, ze zostaly tylko 2 maluchy (porzucone przez matke)
<szkodnik_> strasznie sie do siebie tuliuly i nie odstepowaly si ena krok
<gjm> :3
<szkodnik_> nie moglam wziac jednego i drugiego zostawic
<szkodnik_> w sumie to lazenie wszedzie razem i tulenie im zostalo
<gjm> szkodnik_: Pokaż je :3
<szkodnik_> gjm w8
<gjm> Cześć DeNub
<cheester> Ech
<cheester> Ja sobie pójdę stąd.
<BlessJah_> heh, połączyłem się, zanim się rozłączyłem
<cheester> Kanał się zmienił nie do poznania.
<cheester> Aż szkoda tego co było kiedyś
<szkodnik_> gjm, imgur.com/a/vpw6x#2
<cheester> Cześć.
<gjm> \o/
<szkodnik_> foch!
<bastetmilo> aaaa
<szkodnik_> czester wraca do formy :D
<gjm> szkodnik_: Jakie fajne (:
<szkodnik_> nom
<szkodnik_> fajne :D
<bastetmilo> szkodnik_: masz czarne kicie!
<gjm> Też mam czarnego \o/
<BlessJah> wtedy poszedł, bo kanał schodził na psy, a teraz się dziwi?
<bastetmilo> aaa. Ja też mam focie z dzis grubego robalka
<CookieM> i koty (Ashiren i jego happy Caturday)
<szkodnik_> AaaA, looknij jak futrzaki ;)
<gjm> Abuser
<bastetmilo> paczajcie na mojego robalka http://bit.ly/OGYN7d
<AaaA> szkodnik_: prawie taki jak jeden z moich;D z tym ze u mnie jeszcze poza bialym pod szyja ma jeszcze bialy koniec ogona
<gjm> Zdechł kot
<AaaA> bastetmilo: ale spasiony;D
<szkodnik_> AaaA, no jeden z nich jest caly zarny
<bastetmilo> gjm: jaśnie pan kot odpoczywa po śniadaniu
<szkodnik_> drugi ma troche bialego pod szyja
<gjm> A mój (jeden z dwóch) ma takie super artystyczne: http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/480024_264052053699729_1203584338_n.jpg
<bastetmilo> AaaA: nie spasiony tylko złe ujęcie :>
<szkodnik_> cos ty mu zrobila?:<
<szkodnik_> jak mozna tak kota spasc?
<szkodnik_> o Stirlitz zyje :D
<gjm> Idluje
<bastetmilo> On nie jest spasiony. Tylko ma brzuch. Z góry wygląda prawidłowo
<gjm> Znowu internety psują
<szkodnik_> bastetmilo, no jak ma brzuch, to jest spasiony :P
<gjm> A mojego nikt nie pochwalił :(
<m477> :(
<bastetmilo> szkodnik_: ale kastraty mają tendencje do zbierania tłuszczu na brzuchu. A reszte ciała ma OK.
<szkodnik_> bo twoje zdjeciejest przekombinowane :P
<bastetmilo> gjm: daj normalna focie
<szkodnik_> bastetmilo, moje tez sa kastrowane
<gjm> No wiem, ale nie mam normalnego aparatu
<szkodnik_> i sa szczuple
<bastetmilo> szkodnik_: ile mają lat?
<szkodnik_> bastetmilo, mlode sa
<szkodnik_> ale nie przejadaja si
<gjm> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/385687_232939936810941_2065336403_n.jpg ← Czarny w kamerce
<Ashiren> aww
<szkodnik_> sa nauczone, ze maja dostep do jedzenia nonstop i jedza tylko tyle, ile potrzebuja
<szkodnik_> gjm, fajny
<bastetmilo> No a moje mają po 5 i 6 lat - jeśc dostaja tylko dwa razy dziennie
<szkodnik_> bastetmilo, wlasnie wydzielanie jedzenia czeto sie tak konczy
<szkodnik_> ze kot je na zapas
<szkodnik_> bo wie, ze pozniej nie bedzie
<bastetmilo> cały czas na diecie, bo maja tendencje do tycia
<szkodnik_> zjada wiecej, niz potrzebuje
<bastetmilo> Nie jedza na zapas, bo maja wydzielone porcje.
<bastetmilo> Nie znaja umiaru
<bastetmilo> już przerabiałam to z kotką
<bastetmilo> jak były młode dostawały do oporu
<szkodnik_> bastetmilo, ale ja u moich zauwazylam, ze one mjaa okresy, kiedy wiecej jedza (zazwyczaj, kiedy maja wiecej ruchu, bo jestem w domu, ciagle gdzies z amna biegaja, laa po balkonie itd) i maja dni, kiedy jedza o wiele mniej, bo no nie ma mnie caly dzien w domu, wiec sobie spia caly dzien
<szkodnik_> gdybym im wydzielala, to w te leniwe dni jadlyby tyle samo, co w te ruchliwe
<szkodnik_> i by tyly
<bastetmilo> szkodnik_: każdy kot jest inny, to co się sprawdza dla Twoich młodych kotów nie sprawdza się z moimi.
<bastetmilo> I moje koty potrafią odeść od miski - stwierdzic ze to nie smakuje nie zjedzą
<szkodnik_> bastetmilo, hmm jak do tej pory sprawdzilosie wobec wszystkich kotow, jakie kiedykolwiek mialam
<bastetmilo> u moich kotów nieograniczony dostęp do jedzenia skonczył się kotem z nadwagą.
<szkodnik_> kot ma nonstop suche jedzenie i od czasu do czasu jakas puszke, czy cos w tym rodzaju, male porcje, co kilka dni
<szkodnik_> nieregularnie
<szkodnik_> i nie ma problemow z nadwaaga
<bastetmilo> uważam, że suche to zło konieczne
<bastetmilo> moje koty jedzą mięso przez większą część roku
<AaaA> to ja swoje gdzies znajde;)
<bastetmilo> tylko latem jest suche ze wzgledu na temperature
<szkodnik_> umm
<szkodnik_> chlopaki dostaja sanabelle
<szkodnik_> i chrupki z tauryna
<szkodnik_> wystarcza
<bastetmilo> a moje indyka
<szkodnik_> sa zdrowe, energiczne i nie tyja
<bastetmilo> surowego
<szkodnik_> AaaA,pokazuj1
<szkodnik_> !
<bastetmilo> Dobrze, Twoje koty nie tyją. Ja mam jednego odchudzonego po nieograniczonym dostępie do jedzenia i jednego, który po prostu tyje.
<szkodnik_> wiez, moze to tez to, ze moje po prostu sie bardzo duzo ruszaja
<szkodnik_> biegaja, bawia sie ze soba,sa niesamowicie ciekawskie, ciagle za nami laza i skacza
<szkodnik_> raczje eni zdarza im sie po prostu lezec bez ruchu
<bastetmilo> Moje mają po 5, 6 i 13 lat... Lubią sobie pospać.
<szkodnik_> jak sa zmeczone, to spia, jak nie spia, to laza...
<AaaA> goo.gl/6FBJs goo.gl/EgKLq goo.gl/IXL01 goo.gl/1OUZM goo.gl/kqIFQ
<szkodnik_> jeju. co to za linki?
<szkodnik_> mam kazdy z nich kopiowac?
<bastetmilo> AaaA: śliczna szylkretka
<AaaA> staralem sie nie zasmiecac niezainteresowanym:)
<AaaA> brzydale
<bastetmilo> Nu. Mój "zapasiony" kot http://bit.ly/NOIyF3
<szkodnik_> wygladaja na zbiry
<psesq> o nie, koty
<psesq> coty
<psesq> co jest?
<szkodnik_> w sumie ciese sie, ze mam 2, a nie jednego
<szkodnik_> znudzony kot jest gorszy od znudzonego dziecka
<AaaA> 2 sie nie nudza:)
<szkodnik_> a 2 przynajmniej sie nie nudza, bo zajmuja sie spba na wzajem
<szkodnik_> raczej nie maja sklonnosci do osdosobnienia, lubia ludzi i jak tylko ktos przyjdzie musza od razu byc gwiazdami wiecoru :P
<sysek> (:
<gjm> Cześć sysek!
<m477> eloszka
<sysek> no czesc
<sysek> co tam pijaki ?
<sysek> nadal wieje nuda ?
<Szatan> niet
<Szatan> japka dają :P
<bastetmilo> o. sysek
<sysek> czesc bastetmilo:)
<sysek> troche mi smutno, ze w piatek jest premiera dark knight rises
<sysek> a u nas za tydzien
<sysek> chyba nie bede wchodzil na filmweb przez tydzien
<bastetmilo> aż chyba ukradne ten film, obejrze i przyjde tu powiedzieć jak bardzo mi sie nie spodobał
<sysek> no nie
<Szatan> sysek: filmweb przez Ciebie nie zarobi ;P
<sysek> jak moze sie nie podobac ?
<sysek> przeciez to film roku bedzie
<bastetmilo> sysek: tak samo jak poprzednie dwie częsci...
<bastetmilo> gdzie nawet nie dotrwałam do konca drugiej
<gjm> 21:59 -!- ServerMode/#ubuntu-pl [+q czester!*@*] by kornbluth.freenode.net
<gjm> Hm?
<gjm> msg ChanServ flags #ubuntu-pl
<gjm> FFFUUU
<sysek> fuuuuuu
<gjm> Któż to?
<bastetmilo> gjm: co robi to msg?
<gjm> Pokazuje kto ma jakie uprawnienia na danym kanale
<bastetmilo> aa
<gjm> kklimonda pewnie (:
<m477_> asd
<Szatan> wsad
<szkodnik_> kto ma mbank i moze mi przelac 39gr?:D
<Quintasan> szkodnik_: Ja mogę.
<szkodnik_> zablokowalam sobie dostep do drugiego konta, a w mbanku mam tylko 4,61, do tego puste konto w telefonie, a musze zadzwonic...
<Quintasan> :D
<szkodnik_> musze doladowac za 5zł, zeby mi si ekonto w telefonei odblokowalo
<szkodnik_> zeby moc zdzwonic do drugiego banku i odblokowac dostep do tamtego konta
<Quintasan> szkodnik_: numer konta pls
<szkodnik_> Quintasan, bede wdzieczna
<szkodnik_> 85 1140 2004 0000 3502 4811 5470
<bastetmilo> własnie. Czas sprawdzic konto :)
<Quintasan> szkodnik_: Poszło.
<BlessJah> taniej by wyszło jakbyś nam podała nazwisko panieńskie matki
<BlessJah> :]
<Quintasan> BlessJah: :D
<szkodnik_> pff
<Quintasan> szkodnik_: Patrz tytuł przelewu.
 * Quintasan hides
<bastetmilo> jaki? jaki dałeś?
<szkodnik_> tenk ju!
<Quintasan> >nie ma tam nawet 5zł
<szkodnik_> spoko, to prywatne konto, w dodatku malo uzywane :D
<Quintasan> >tytuł przelewu: Niech Twe konto opływa w bogactwa.
<bastetmilo> ja dostałam ostatnio "wpłata na karmę dla pancernika" :>
<Quintasan> lo
<szkodnik_> umm
<Quintasan> >PRZELEW ZEWNĘTRZNY PRZYCHODZĄCY
<szkodnik_> ja pracuje dla banku, ktory nie ma kont typu ROR, tylko same karty kredytowe
<Quintasan> >Pan X
<Quintasan> >Tytuł przelewu: MASZ I ŻRYJ
<BlessJah> Quintasan: "Tylko nie wydaj na głupoty"
<bastetmilo> LOL
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: ^
<szkodnik_> ale koledzy z "sasiedniego" banku, ktorzy operuja tez na debetowkach czasami ciekawe kwiatki znajaduja na kontach :D
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Ewentualnie inny przelew od tego samego jegomościa, przelewa mi dokładnie 17 groszy: ODDAJE CI MOJE CAŁE PIENIĄDZE, USZANUJ TO...
<bastetmilo> hahahaha
<bastetmilo> boskie
<bastetmilo> dobra, dobranoc wszystkim
<bastetmilo> miło było, ale niektórzy muszą rano iść do pracy :>
<szkodnik_> tia, ja ponoc tez musze
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: \o
<szkodnik_> a w kwesti przelewow to tytuly typu "na kwiatki dla kochanki", czy tez "zwrot za kolacje"
<CookieM> tak, znamy takich; zawód: syn
<szkodnik_> to standard
<szkodnik_> ciekawse sa np "zebys mial za co kupic gumki" (od matki)
<szkodnik_> albo "na bachora" :D
<szkodnik_> trzymacjie jutro kciuki
<szkodnik_> zebym dostala urlop
<Quintasan> szkodnik_: Trzymamy.
<szkodnik_> potrzebuje urlopu
<m477_> 1st
<m477_> a nie
<AaaA> lol
<dweller> 1st
<m477_> :(
<qermit> czas przekliniaka ożywić
<gjm> No
<qermit> Przekliniak: quit
<qermit> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<qermit> dobra, czeba bedzie nad nim popracować
<qermit> `g dupa.pl
<Przekliniak> qermit: WWW: www.dupa.pl www.dupa.pl: <http://www.dupa.pl/>
<tajwanuser> cze
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-19
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<bastetmilo> ej, czemu nie mogę dodać do zakładek w nautilusie nowego katalogu? Chce go przenieść tam a on mi pokazuje że mogę go tylko do środka katalogów w zakładkach dać
<ftpd> Cze.
<ftpd> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2071981858.png
<ftpd> ;-)
<bastetmilo> weź się
<AaaA_> :) mi wyszło za czerwoną skalę:)
<bastetmilo> weźcie się z tymi swoimi internetami
<gjm> \o
<ftpd> o/
<Diabelko> ftpd: za parę dni będe miał więcej!
<Diabelko> będę *
<ftpd> Diabelko: Ja mam w teorii 250/125. Nie robiłem jeszcze testów sensownych. O 9:15 zadziałało, o 9:20 musiałem wyjść do pracy.
<Diabelko> :(
<Diabelko> to nie będę miał szybciej
<Diabelko> ftpd: aczkolwiek powyżej 100Mbit nie robi mi nic różnicy
<Diabelko> to szybciej niż 2 lata temu miałem switch w domu
<ftpd> Nie no, wiesz. Nie spodziewam się tego wyciągnąć pod sufit. Ale nawet jak będzie stale to 100/70, nie będę się kłócił. Nie płacę za to miliona jako 'usługę enterprise', to się nie będę kłócił.
<ftpd> Oj, brzydkie powtórzenie.
<ftpd> To jest konsumenckie łącze do domu, płacę za to 50 pln. No halo, setka też mi wystarczy.
<Diabelko> no tak, fakt
<Diabelko> ja za swoje będę płacił więcej
<Diabelko> z UPC, stety i niestety
<kichawa> http://www.muktware.com/3957/ubuntu-beginners-dash :D
<gjm> kichawa: Dzięki, przyda się <;
<kichawa> you welcome ;>
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> uzywa ktos moze ukladu klawiatury "colemak"?
<tajwanuser> cze
<Guest23958> 317 packets transmitted, 317 received, 0% packet loss, time 316358ms
<Guest23958> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 193.198/11886.960/43204.223/10575.096 ms, pipe 44
<vorbis_> tak beznadziejnego neta jeszcze nie widziałem
<BlessJah> doszło 100%
<BlessJah> czepiasz się
<vorbis_> dfghn\
<qermit> vorbis_: podróż koleją?
<vorbis_> brak prądu :D
<vorbis_> wieje strasznie
<qermit> o/
<qermit> czas na film
<Matan> wiecie czy już wydali 12.04.1?
<qermit> nie wiem
<CookieM_> http://ftp.usf.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/ -- wszystkie distra i smaki ubu, 12.4.1 ni ma
<DaZ> jak to jakiś nowy wynalazek to może jeszcze nie syncneło :f
<CookieM_> nie, Marek się na drobne nie rozmienia: everything counts in big amounts
<m477> uff]
<CookieM_> Marku obiecuje, że w 2013 r. 5% desktopów będzie miało preinstalowanego Ubu: http://tnij.org/rhhu
<lisu> re
<lisu> CookieM_: nie obiecuj, czego nie możesz spełnić!
<lisu> chętnie bym instalnął, ale... nie tędy droga marku.
<CookieM_> główne kierunki dystrybucji to Chiny, Indie (emerging markets) i Delle z ubu
<wormux29> Witam! Jak mogę zapisać do jakiejś zmiennej np. ile, wartosc jaka zwraca polecenie grep -c '' plik
<ChaosEngine> zmienna=$(grep -c ''plik)
<ChaosEngine> echo $zmienna
<wormux29> oO dziękuje, a ja walczyłem ciągle z takimi nawiasami []
<wormux29> Witam. Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie jak z pliku tekstowego mozna wyswietlic konkretne wiersze np pierwszy i trzeci
<gjm> tail
<Szatan> head
<gjm> Tysz
<BlessJah> tail i head wyświetlą konkretne?
<lisu> grep
<lisu> ?
<BlessJah> sed
<wormux29> sprawdzilem tail
<lisu> cat?
<wormux29> inp. tail urzadzenia -n5 > nowy  zapisze 5 linni a nie linie piątą
<lisu> sed
<BlessJah> lisu: cat nie umie
<lisu> cat jest dobre, ale do czego innego
<BlessJah> grep umie?
<lisu> aaa nie wiem
<lisu> man grep prawdę ci powie.
<BlessJah> szukam i znaleźć nie mogę
<BlessJah> pytam czy czegoś nie przeoczyłem
<szkodnik_> dobranoc paskudniki!
<szkodnik_> btw czester dalej ma focha?
<BlessJah> najwidoczniej
<BlessJah> ba, nie tylko focha
<BlessJah> ma chyba +q nawet
<szkodnik_> wczoraj mu zdjeli
<szkodnik_> ok, to ja ide do lozka
<szkodnik_> dobrej nocy
<wormux29> Nie udało mi się poleceniem sed wyswietlic konkretnych linii z pliku
<wormux29> chyba ze cos ciagle zle robie
<BlessJah> wormux29: sed -n -e 'Xp' -e 'Yp' -e 'Zp'
<BlessJah> X Y i Z to numery
<wormux29> Działa
<wormux29> Dziękuje
<BlessJah> np
<bastetmilo> dobranoc wszyskim
<CookieM_> dobranoc
<qermit> nikt mnie nie kofa
<CookieM_> mnie też
<m477> 1st
<gjm> Nie
<AaaA> :)
<AaaA> m477: wg jakiego czasu Ty zyjesz?
<mglb> nie
<m477> :(
<m477> nie chce mi sie czekac do polnocy
<AaaA> :>
<m477> to dam teraz st i git
<AaaA> daj od razu na jutro i pojutrze;)
<m477> ok, st, st
<m477> nie moge sie polaczyc z zadna siecia oprocz freenode ;o
<m477> ah te niemieckie serwer
<m477> :(
<BlessJah> a z czym chcesz sie laczyc?
<BlessJah> ircnet?
<m477> quakenet np
<gjm> Rumunnet <;
<szymon_g> witam
<m477> gjm :)
<szymon_g> przeportowano Unity na fedorke juz :)
<szymon_g> (albo dopiero)
<m477> co za strata
<szymon_g> no. teraz nie bedzie potrzeby uzerania sie z debianowatymi by unity pouzywac :P
<szymon_g> nah, widze ze zapozno na flejma dzisiaj :/
<m477> ale flejm
<szymon_g> no, wiesz, od czegos trzeba zaczac ;)
<gjm> Nie
<m477> TAK!
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-20
<gjm> \o
<ChaosEngine> re
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<lisu> powitać
<Matan> ktoś wie czy już wydali Ubuntu12.04.1?
<bastetmilo> a od kiedy są wydawane takie wersje Ubuntu?
<Szatan> bastetmilo: od zawsze?
<Szatan> bastetmilo: jeżeli to LTS
<bastetmilo> Serio? Nigdy nie widziałam takiego numerku.
<Szatan> bastetmilo: podpatrz na mirror ubuntu
<bastetmilo> nie chce mi się
<bastetmilo> uwierzę Ci na słowo :)
<Thorbjorn> Joł
<bastetmilo> heloł
<Thorbjorn> Coś mi się stęskniło za linuchem ostatnio ;p
<Thorbjorn> Chyba zainstaluje susłaka
<bastetmilo> to chyba pomyliłeś kanały w takim razie
 * AaaA wciska like na FB dla Thorbjorn 
<Thorbjorn> bastetmilo a obesthurmbaumfuhrer G. już takie recesje wprowadził?
<Thorbjorn> o innej dystrybucji nic nie można powiedzieć bo pod ścianę i jebut z karabinków?
<bastetmilo> Thorbjorn: nie, ale bez sensu jest przychodzenie na Ubuntu i obwiesczanie ze sie zainstaluje suse
<Thorbjorn> niedałaś dokonczyc xD
<Thorbjorn> albo Deepina który jest on Ubunu based xD
<ftpd> Zacznij od modułu sprawdzania pisowni, żeby Ci podkreślał co drugie słowo.
<ftpd> I jeszcze taki dynks na USB, który wali plaskacza za każde 'xD'.
<Thorbjorn> xD
<Thorbjorn> Ok
<Thorbjorn> ftpd coś czuje, że się nie polubimy
<ftpd> Thorbjorn: "Ojej".
<Thorbjorn> a tak w ogóle to kto Ty kurwa jesteś bo Cię nie pamiętam.
<bastetmilo> Thorbjorn: słownictwo
<bastetmilo> bo przyjdzie gjm i wylecisz
<Thorbjorn> już 3 razy leciałem.
<Thorbjorn> ktos musi trollować.
<bastetmilo> ah. Czyli recydywista.
<ftpd> Trollować? Trollowanie musi mieć polot. Musi mieć finezję. To, co Ty prezentujesz jest póki co tylko przykre. Ale wierzę w Ciebie, może mnie czymś zaskoczysz.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Cześć Czika, w ogóle.
<Thorbjorn> ftpd a co Ty pedał jesteś?
<ftpd> Nie rozumiem, jak mógłbym być częścią roweru. Przecież wtedy nie ma się rączek i nie można ircować :(
<Thorbjorn> Czyli jesteś pedałem...
<Thorbjorn> No to kilka osób się ucieszy.
<gjm> kklimonda: ping
<bastetmilo> cześć ftpd
<bastetmilo> Thorbjorn:  a Ty jesteś nienormalny czy co?
<gjm> Thorbjorn: Zachowuj się
<gjm> Zapomniałem się zalogować
<gjm> Cześć bastetmilo i ftpd
<ftpd> Cześć.
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<AaaA> a moglo byc tak wesolo
<bjfs> jak można spędzać wakacje bluzgając na IRC-u; to takie passe ;P
<bastetmilo> raczej smutne
 * Matan nie wie gdzie znaleźć info czy wydano u12.04.1
<bastetmilo> Matan: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-12.04.1
 * Matan znalazł https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule (damn it...)
<bastetmilo> słowo klucz: expected
<bastetmilo> kuźwa. drugi link w google
<Matan> August 23rd - Ubunru 12.04.1
<mati75> bastetmilo: spokojnie
<bastetmilo> a Ty od dwóch dni "nie możesz znaleźć"
<Matan> okłamali na pl.wiki
<gjm> .pl zawsze w tyle
<Matan> 19 lipca 2012 r. - 12.04.01 LTS (http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu)
<Matan> no nic, dzisiaj będzie reinstalacja...
<Quintasan> \o
<fuorviatos> witam wszystkich
<gjm> Witaj
<gjm> Niezdecydowan(y/a)
<Matan> http://wklej.org/id/794327/
<gjm> Nje rozumje
<Matan> gjm: to sobie skompiluj i odpal :)
<gjm> No i?
<Matan> gjm: albo masz mega kombajn z komputera, albo coś nie działa
<gjm> Co to ma robić?
<gjm> Otwiera x i co?
<gjm> Bleh
<Matan1> gjm: hmmm... działa
<gjm> Wiem już
<gjm> Super, napisałeś pierwsze w życiu nic, gratuluję
<gjm> Zajmij się czymś pożytecznym
<Matan1> gjm: po primo, nie pierwszy
<Matan1> gjm: po secundo, to jest pożyteczne :) daję maszynce coś do roboty :)
<gjm> A, rozumiem, taka gimnastyka dla dysku?
<Matan1> gjm: jak chcesz mam coś na zajęcie grafiki :)
<gjm> Z CUDA?
<Matan1> nie
<gjm> No to nie (:
<Matan1> gpu zajmuje
<gjm> Fajowo
<sysek> nie ma to jak tapeta ubuntu na osx
<nowy> witam
<nowy> chy jest tu ktos?
<sysek> czesc sary
<sysek> stary*
<nowy> mam problem testuje tego calego ubuntu a cale zecie na windzie siedzialem nie bede klamal mam dosc windowsa ale nie wiem jak tu sie programy instaluje
<sysek> albo przez konsole
<sysek> albo ubuntu software center :)
<nowy> ok odpalam to centrum
<ftpd> nowy: Weź poczytaj COKOLWIEK. Jakieś takie absolutne podstawy.
<ftpd> http://www.arturpyszczuk.pl/start.html
<ftpd> To przeczytaj.
<ftpd> Bo pytanie tutaj o każdą pierdułkę jest durne.
<ftpd> http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic1196019.html
<ftpd> O, kolejne.
<ftpd> Generalnie wpisz se w google 'ubuntu jak zacząć'.
<Matan> nowy: poczytaj o najnowszej wersji (12.04) bo trochę się zmieniło przez 3 ostatnie wydania
<nowy> chce tylko zainstalowac program ts3 i tyle dalej juz dam sobie rade
<nowy> ale w centrum bleble jest tylko ts2
<Matan> o ile mi wiadomo to w USC jest tylko server TS3
<nowy> i tu jest qpa bo ja nie chce serwera
<nowy> czyli musze zassac i recznie instalowac
<Matan> o mój broże, teleexpres :O
 * Matan przypomina sobie jak wygląda telewizja
<Matan> nowy: jak ściągasz paczki to te .deb, zainstalujesz je przez double-click (odpali ci USC)
<nowy> o thx
<nowy> tyle chcialem wiedziec:D
 * Matan idzie grać w Bastion'a (viva la Humble Bundle V)
<Guest56528> Witam. Jak w bashu można uzyskac następująca rzecz. Jeśli wcisne "q" to echo "wcisnieto q", a jesli "z" to echo "wcisnieto z". Chodzi o to aby wybranej opcji nie zatwierdzać klawiszem enter
<BlessJah> da się tak w ogóle w skrypcie basha?
<DaZ> wszystko sie jakoś da
<BlessJah> DaZ: no wszystko
<BlessJah> można napisać program, który będzie czytał klawisz i zwracał stringa, albo skorzystać z jakiegoś gotowego
<DaZ> read -N 1 KEY
<BlessJah> xbindkeys ma taką opcję i parę innych
<BlessJah> mój read nie ma -N
<DaZ> bo pewnie masz jakieś czarodziejskie zsh <:
<gjm> Pirackiego linuksa
<BlessJah> nie, mam basha
<DaZ> dunnolol
<BlessJah> GNU bash, version 4.2.36(2)-release (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu)
<BlessJah> bash jak bash
<BlessJah> chwileczka...
<BlessJah> DaZ: muszę mieć dwa read-y
<DaZ> wut
<BlessJah> jeden od basha, drugi nie wiem skąd
<BlessJah> przeczesz manuale na read, to zobaczysz
<BlessJah> man 2 read, man 3 read
<BlessJah> do bashowego built-in nie znalazłem manuala
<gjm> lolco
<BlessJah> gjm: man man, pierwsza sekcja
<DaZ> tak dużo readów
<BlessJah> read: /usr/share/man/man1/read.1p.gz /usr/share/man/mann/read.n.gz /usr/share/man/man3/read.3p.gz /usr/share/man/man2/read.2.gz
<BlessJah> tak dużo manuali
<BlessJah> DaZ: twoje działa, tyle że nie mam manuala z takimi opcjami
<BlessJah> jak złą opcję podam to pokazuje sie usage
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<szkodnik_> cale 2 dni woolnosci!
<BlessJah> ja już mam dosyć wolnego
<tajwanuser> cze
<Voldenet> 1st
<m477> ;o
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-21
<m477> wutka
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-15
<Quintasan> \o
<gjm> /o
<Drathir> bry...
<jacekowski> witaj
<bazant> witam
<gjm> re
<CookieM> wb
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-16
<grek> czesc  mam cos takeigo
<grek> Pakiet jest w złym stanie - powinien zostać przeinstalowany przed usunięciem.
<grek> Wystąpiły błędy podczas przetwarzania:
<grek>  libgl1-mesa-dev
<grek> nie da sie zaktualizowac usunac 
<grek> reinstall mowi ze nie poprawna operaca
<kklimonda_> apt-get install --reinstall
<grek> Następujące pakiety mają niespełnione zależności:
<grek>  libgl1-mesa-dev : Wymaga: mesa-common-dev 
<grek> coś mu się zacieło, da się wymusić odinstalowanie ? 
<kklimonda_> a dlaczego mesa-common-dev się nie instaluje?
<kklimonda_> nie da się wymusić odinstalowania w takim stanie, musiałbyś ręcznie poprawić bazę pakietóW
<grek> ze za niska wersja  Wymaga: mesa-common-dev (= 9.1.4-0ubuntu0.1) ale 9.1.3-0ubuntu0.4 ma zostać zainstalowany
<grek> aaa ok dałem upgrade dla mesa i pprzeszło
<Drathir> bry...
<TheNumb> ry
<Quintasan> \o
<BlessJah> o/
<rysiekpl> hej
<rysiekpl> czy jest tu ktoś z Czytelni?
<rysiekpl> mam stareńkie konto tamże
<rysiekpl> z którego niegdyś popełniłem:
<rysiekpl> http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2009/10/12/linux-na-przystanku-woodstock-2009-podsumowanie/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/kaho7u4> (at czytelnia.ubuntu.pl)
<rysiekpl> a teraz chętnie popełniłbym coś jeszcze
<rysiekpl> jako że się zbliża Woodstock 2013 :)
<rysiekpl> nie mogę odzyskać hasła, bo albowiem ponieważ najwyraźniej mam to konto na jakiś adres e-mail, którego już nie używam
<rysiekpl> halp?
<gjm> Chyba nie ma.
<dweller> zacznijmy od tego, czy ktos tu zagląda na forum albo stronę? :D
<heniu> /n
<heniu> \n
<BlessJah> rootfs przemontował mi się nagle na read-only
<BlessJah> # mount -o remount,rw /
<BlessJah> mount: cannot remount block device /dev/sda8 read-write, is write-protected
<BlessJah> wtf?
<BlessJah> jakby dysk nagle załapał switcha ro?
<kklimonda_> BlessJah: uszkodzenie dysku albo systemu plików, zajrzyj w dmesga
<BlessJah> wlasnie czytam, ale nie wiem o co chodzi
<kklimonda_> ja też ;)
<BlessJah> zaraz
<BlessJah> zastanawiam sie jak wkleic
<kklimonda_> wklej.org, pastebin.com, imgur
<BlessJah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5881854/
<BlessJah> kklimonda_: nie dziala mi browser
<kklimonda_> BlessJah: IO error wskazuje na problem sprzętowy
<kklimonda_> IO failure nawet
<BlessJah> kklimonda_: jakie dalsze kroki dot inwestygacji?
<kklimonda_> BlessJah: backup ważnych danych
<kklimonda_> BlessJah: później odpal testy smarta
<BlessJah> zebym to ja wiedzial co mam waznego :D
<kklimonda_> wyobraź sobie, że padł dysk - myśl o straceniu czego zalewa cię zimnym potem? ;)
<BlessJah> moje save'y
<BlessJah> MOJE PORNO!!!
<BlessJah> ech, gdyby nie RO, to backup zaczalbym od kasowania smieci
<kklimonda_> jeżeli dysk pada, to im mniej na nim robisz, tym lepiej
<Voldenet> a co smart na to?
<Voldenet> albo hdparm
<kklimonda_> jeszcze nie odpalał
<BlessJah> unable to create mount point /media/blessjah/...
<BlessJah> :D
<kklimonda_> BlessJah: w /tmp zrób jak masz tmpfs tam ;)
<kklimonda_> albo gdzieś w /dev/shm ;)
<BlessJah> już mam, HD Ready z dysku zamula
<BlessJah> ogladalem film jak padło
<Voldenet> a odpalże seatoola na nim
<BlessJah> wole zaczac od backupu
<BlessJah> bedzie okazja format zrobic w koncu
<BlessJah> meh, ls nie chce działać na penach
<BlessJah> ani ^Z^X^C
<BlessJah> no, juz dziala
<Voldenet> mi to wygląda na błędy odczytu do zlikwidowania ręcznym remapem sektorów
<BlessJah> kklimonda_: jak cos skopiowac z TTY1?
<BlessJah> output komendy, ktorej nie moge powtorzyc?
<kklimonda_> BlessJah: najłatwiej aparatem pewnie ;)
<Voldenet> :D
<BlessJah> przy probie skasowania plikow przemontowalo mi pena RO
<kklimonda_> ciekawe
<kklimonda_> pen padł? chociaż lekko podejrzane ;)
<BlessJah> ok, pastebin
<BlessJah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5881919/
<BlessJah> znaczy dmesg, wiadomosc jest w dmesg
<kklimonda_> BlessJah: fsck zrób na penie
<Voldenet> mkfs zrób
<Voldenet> solidniej
<kklimonda_> no jak na penie nic nie ma to tak
<BlessJah> jest
<BlessJah> fsck /dev/sdb?
<BlessJah> cholera, nie wiem co mam gdzie podmontowane
<BlessJah> mount: warning: /etc/mtab is not writable (e.g. read-only filesystem). It's possible that information reported by mount(8) is not
<BlessJah> sigh, backup z pena jeszcze mam robic?
<BlessJah> oO
<BlessJah> dobra, z penem wyjasnione i przeczyszczone
<BlessJah> inaczej, zrebootuje sie, bo tak to niczego nie zbackupuje
<BlessJah> kklimonda_: jakies dane warto zabezpieczyc przed rebootem (jesl io logi chodzi)?
<kklimonda_> BlessJah: skopiuj /var/log/syslog
<kklimonda_> tam chyba dmesg ląduje
<BlessJah> nie, nie tam
<kretu> do /var/log/dmesg
<BlessJah> niestety, najpierw przemontowalo, potem zalogowalo
<BlessJah> ok, reboot i zaraz wraca
<kklimonda_> do dmesg leci afair tylko botowanie
<BlessJah> musial sie fs sypnac, bo nie chce zbootowac bez fsck
<BlessJah> jak nie, to odpale archa
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-17
<Quintasan> \o
<Spaulding> mam pytanko, mianowicie jakie sa najczesciej zadania techniczne na rekrutacji? nie wiem co sobie powtorzyc. NFS, haproxy, co moze byc?
<jacekn> Spaulding: zalezy jaka pozycja, w jakiej firmie i w ogole
<jacekn> Spaulding: nie ma reguly wedlug mnie
<Spaulding> admin linux
<Spaulding> a firma to nie chce podawac lepiej :D
<Spaulding> w Cyfrowym Polsacie mialem ciekawe pytania ;P
<Spaulding> ale sie wysypalem na stresie
<kklimonda_> admin linux może oznaczać wszystko
<Spaulding> hehe
<Spaulding> no wlasnie ciekawe...
<Spaulding> sobie nfs'a przecwicze
<Spaulding> moze jakies gowna inne
<kklimonda_> no jak nic więcej nie wiesz to możesz sobie ćwiczyć wszystko ;)
<jacekn> Spaulding: sa firmy ktore nie uzywaja NFS w ogole tez a np. python jest bardzo wazny dla sysadminow
<Spaulding> jacekn: co do python'a to cos tam pstrykam pod Fabriciem
<Spaulding> a tak to bash :)
<kklimonda_> Spaulding: możesz napisać co robi firma?
<kklimonda_> Spaulding: bo inne wymagania są do admina w firmie która robi rzeczy webowe, inna w firmie która potrzebuje kogoś kto się zajmie pocztą etc.
<jacekn> Spaulding: albo sprawdz jakie wymagania sa na ta pozycje i to pocwicz co potrzebuja
<kklimonda_> haproxy i nfs w jednym zdaniu to albo straszny rozrzut, albo większa infrastruktura
<Spaulding> w cyfrowym polsacie tak mnie meczyli
<Spaulding> dns, haproxy, pgbouncer
<Spaulding> masakra :)
<Spaulding> varnish
<Spaulding> memcached
<Spaulding> redis chyba
<Spaulding> load balancing]
<Spaulding> i sie gosc pyta: "a prosze powiedziec cos o tym..."
<Spaulding> a z praktycznych to w sumie mialem o raidach
<Spaulding> o klasach IP
<Spaulding> jakis skrypt w bashu do listingu plikow i zapisu do pliku z formatowana data
<Spaulding> i zamiana tekstu
<Spaulding> ale do serwerow juz nie dolazlem :)
<kklimonda_> teraz coraz więcej się zaczyna pisać w pythonie
<kklimonda_> plus standardowo chef/puppet
<Spaulding> nom, bylo tam z puppetem ale z niego nie korzystam
<Spaulding> ja sobie do swoich serwerow uzywam Fabrica
<Spaulding> cos podobnego
<kklimonda_> nie do końca
<kklimonda_> fabric to bardziej deployment
<kklimonda_> i administracja
<kklimonda_> chef/puppet służą bardziej zarządzaniu serwerami, ich konfiguracją
<Spaulding> do tego jest paczka cuisine 
<Spaulding> https://github.com/sebastien/cuisine
<Spaulding> :)
<kklimonda_> ok
<Spaulding> kklimonda_: chef'a juz chyba bym bardziej wybral niz puppet'a
<Spaulding> ta skladnia rubiego w glowie miesz
<Spaulding> a
<kklimonda_> oba są chujowe
<kklimonda_> chef ma składnię ruby bardziej
<kklimonda_> tzn. teraz chyba już odchodzą
<kklimonda_> ale ogólnie wszystkie te systemy zarządzania konfiguracją strasznie ssają :D
<Spaulding> hehe
<Spaulding> ktos z was tutaj robil CCNA? :)
<kklimonda_> ja się przykładałem jak myślałem o ścieżce sieciowej
<Spaulding> no ja w piatek podchodze do egzaminu
<zebaoth> witam wszystkich
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-18
<sysek> hue hue hue
<gjm> hłe
<sysek> o gjm 
<gjm> no jestem
<sysek> walesa oddawaj moje sto milionow
<rurkowce> tylko narodowy agraryzm
<gjm> jo
<sysek> BOG HONOR BIEDOTA
<rurkowce> bóg honor rurkowce
<sysek> kurcze, chcialem napisac posta na forum, ale widze, ze ostatni post jest z 15 kwietnia, wina tuska
<gjm> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<rysiek|pl> nie ma tu ani jednego admina czytelni?
<rysiek|pl> wutlolski?
<gjm> Z użytkownikami Ubuntu też słabo.
<Quintasan> \o
<gjm> o\
<sbl__> Hi
<sbl__> używa ktoś z Was produkcyjnie GITa ?
<DeXTeD> Tak
<sbl__> A mogę zając 5 minut? bo mam kilka wątpliwości i chyba sobie namieszałem w repo
<DeXTeD> Co tam się stało?
<sbl__> ja używam gita bo wygodniej mi się aktualizuje zmiany. Pracuję obecnie sam na repo wiec nawet nie ma konfliktów ale problem polega na czym innym.
<sbl__> Prowadzę 2 gałęzie projektu {development oraz master} development produkcyjnie za pomocą hooka aktualizuje katalog beta.domena.pl a master domena.pl
<sbl__> czyli gdy robie push to na remote wykonuje się hook ktory po udanym pushu wykonuje na zdalnych pull
<sbl__> to działa wporządku
<sbl__> ale problemy mam z mergowaniem gałęzi
<sbl__> powiedzmy, że przetestowałem sobie już ficzery serwisu Intenetowego w development i postanawiam je puścić na produkcję
<sbl__> wykonuję git checkout master nastepnie git merge --squash development
<sbl__> i wtedy mam konflikty plikow
<sbl__> git mi nadpisuje <<<<< HEAD  stara wartosc  pod spodem ##### nowa wartosc >>>>> development
<sbl__> jak to robić bezkonfliktowo?
<sbl__> by mi tylko przerzucało wszystkie zakommitowane zmiany w development do mastera i aktualizowało pliki bez konfliktów
<sbl__> bo teraz wychodzi na to, że mam tak jakby 2 kopie plików i w chwili przełączenia gałęzi GIT uznaje to za konflikt i probuje je scalić ze sobą a nie nadmienić jak w zwykłym commicie
<kklimonda_> sbl__: jak są konflikty to są konflikty :)
<DeXTeD> Można na siłę nadpisać konflikty
<sbl__> kklimonda_: zrobiłem testową zmiane by sprawdzic poprawnosc merge'a
<sbl__> utworzylem wczesniej plik version (tzn byl od poczatku)
<kklimonda_> sbl__: no to nie rób
<sbl__> w development zmienilem numerek na wyzszy zrobilem commit na beta.domena.pl pojawil sie nowy numerek, na domena.pl nadal stary czyli dzial ok
<sbl__> i wtedy chcialem zrobic merge
<kklimonda_> no i to jest konflikt
<sbl__> git checkout master && git merge --squash development i powstal konflikt pliku version i git zlaczyl plik version z 2 galezi w 1 tworzac krzak
<sbl__> więc jak mam przerzucac zmiany z development do master bezkonfliktowo?
<kklimonda_> nie używaj squash w ogóle
<kklimonda_> sbl__: ten plik w którym trzymasz wersję wyrzuć z gita
<kklimonda_> jeżeli ci jest potrzebny
<sbl__> squash jest powodem? hmm on przeciez scala merge w 1 commit nie kopiujac smieci i logów
<kklimonda_> tzn. workflow w którym wywalasz historię brancha w cholerę jest średni
<sbl__> kklimonda_: no ale jak mam wyrzucić, przeciez plik version jest takim samym plikiem jak pliki projektu, controllery, modele itd. zasada zachowania jest ta sama
<sbl__> edytuje sobie pliki projektu, controllery itd. puszczam commit do development a nastepnie robie merge w masterze i powstaja konflikty
<sbl__> kklimonda_: historia brancha jest w development, w master wystarczy mi log "merged development => master"
<sbl__> mastera nie ruszam w ogóle ręcznie, master jest tylko do przerzucenia gotowych, przetestowanych elementów z development
<kklimonda_> sbl__: w jakiś sposób pracujesz przeciwko gitowi
<kklimonda_> inaczej nigdy by nie powstawały konflikty
<sbl__> kklimonda_: więc jak mam zrobić? bo nie rozumiem co robię źle
<kklimonda_> edytujesz mastera, robisz rebase na development albo coś
<kklimonda_> sbl__: musiałbym zobaczyć repozytorium, albo chociaż zapis sesji, by spróbować wymyśleć co się dzieje
<kklimonda_> sbl__: http://nvie.com/posts/a-successful-git-branching-model/ tutaj masz nieźle opisany jeden ze sposobów użycia gita
<kklimonda_> ogólnie aby powstał konflikt to musisz zmienić plik na obu branchach
<kklimonda_> więc skoro wyskakują ci konflikty ciągle to sugeruje, że nie robisz pełnego merge (i przez to zawsze dwa branche są rozbieżne) albo modyfikujesz mastera
<kklimonda_> no ale nie widzę, nie zgadnę ;)
<sbl__> kklimonda_: no właśnie nie modyfikuję mastera bo przełączam się git checkout development i wtedy edytuje version
<kklimonda_> sbl__: to że masz zawsze konflikt jak próbujesz zrobić merge sugeruje, że coś tam jest zmodyfikowane
<kklimonda_> git merge squash nie jest mergem
<sbl__> kklimonda_: hmm
<kklimonda_> więc zapewne branche nigdy się nie łączą, i git zawsze będzie uważał, żę są konflikty
<sbl__> ja pracuje tak, ze mam w biurze maly serwerek, tam jest caly projekt, apache, php, git itd. a ja pracuje na kliencie (komputer w LAN), mam zamontowany zasób tego projektu jako sshfs i za pomoca PhpStorma pracuje na nim (phpStorm trzyma lokalnie kopie plikow i przy zapisie robi sync z zasobem) moze to jest problem
<kklimonda_> no to też brzmi dziwnie
<sbl__> kklimonda_: dziwnie brzmi co sposob w jaki dziala phpstorm czy moj sposob pracy
<sbl__> no tak jest wygodniej, niz instalowanie na kazdym kompie osobnej instancji appache, php, mysql itd. Poza tym mam dedykowna konfiguracje pod projekt i nie zawsze jest mozliwe odpalenie tego na zwyklym kompie
<sbl__> ja tylko wpinam sobie folder projektu z plikami jako zasob sieciowy via sshfs
<kklimonda_> sbl__: na ilu komputerach pracujesz?
<kklimonda_> tzn. dla mnie jest to dziwne, bo ja bym tak nie potrafił ALE
<sbl__> obecnie tylko ja pracuje na tych plikach
<kklimonda_> jak używasz gita to montowanie repozytorium po sshfs nie ma sensu
<sbl__> wiec Komputer - Serwerek po LAN 
<kklimonda_> wygodniej trzymać lokalne repozytorium, i synchronizować z głównym repo wg. potrzeb
<sbl__> nie widze w tym nic dziwnego, zwyczajnie edytuje pliki na serwerku za pomoca zasobu siciowego ktory ma pelne prawa uzytkownika
<kklimonda_> zresztą podejrzewam, że problemem i tak jest raczej git merge --squash
<kklimonda_> no ale jeżeli phpstorm edytuje losowo pliki to też wprowadzi konflikty - tylko nie sądzę by tak było
<sbl__> sprobuje uzyc appki od githuba ona fajnie graficznie pozwala mergowac za pomoca drag and drop
<kklimonda_> wystarczy zwykłe
<kklimonda_> git checkout master
<kklimonda_> git merge develop
<sbl__> kklimonda_: no wlasnie nie wiem co sie dzieje w chwili synchronizacji phpstorma z zasobem. Do jakiego brancha lecą pliki na zasób?
<kklimonda_> do tego który jest aktywny
<kklimonda_> chyba, że phpstorm robi commita
<kklimonda_> wiem, że wspiera gita
<kklimonda_> tak jak pycharm 
<kklimonda_> ale nie używam samemu tego
<kklimonda_> wolę ręcznie robić
<sbl__> no ok, z konsoli mozesz sobie aktywowac brancha ale powiedzmy ze wchodizsz sobie normalnie do folderu projektu za pomoca srodowiska graficznego (nie wiem unity lub gnome), wchodzisz sobie do folderu, zmieniasz plik i zapisujesz. To skad srodowisko ma wiedziec jaki jest tam aktywny branch i do ktorego wrzuci ten plik?
<kklimonda_> to w ogóle inna sprawa
<sbl__> bo zapewne tak dziala sync storma z zasobem, po prostu nadpisuje pliki zmienione lub uzywa rsynca
<kklimonda_> git nie trzyma oddzielnie branchy, jako oddzielnych plików
<sbl__> i on w folderze widzi po prostu pliki, nie rozroznia brancha
<sbl__> no wlasnie
<sbl__> wiec skoro 2 branche maja wszystkie pliki wspolne, to czemu powstaje konflikt?
<sbl__> zaraz sprawdze tym githubem jak to zmerguje
<kklimonda_> wydaje mi się, że nie rozumiesz jak działa git
<kklimonda_> te pliki nie są wspólne
<kklimonda_> git wszystkie branche trzyma w jednym miejscu
<kklimonda_> ale jak się między nimi przełączasz to git podmienia pliki
<sbl__> kklimonda_: hmm w takim razie nie rozumiem do konca dzialania gita. Tzn znam regulke jak to dziala, ale nie wiem jak zarządza plikami
<kklimonda_> w ogóle po tym jak zapisujesz plik w phpstorm
<kklimonda_> to git nie dodaje zmian nigdzie
<kklimonda_> dopóki nie zrobisz commita
<sbl__> to wiem, ale jak widzisz storm nie rozróżnia jaki tam jest branch po prostu syncuje pliki miedzy folderami projektu i zasobem zrodlowym skad sklonowal kopie projektu
<kklimonda_> no to zrób tak by nie kopiował, jeżeli kopiuje i miesza gitowi
<kklimonda_> naprawdę najwygodniej jest mieć lokalne środowisko i bycie niezależnym od serwera. Ale jeżeli musisz pracować na serwerze to zrób tak
<kklimonda_> że phpstorm kopiuje te pliki do kopii która nie jest w gicie w ogóle
<kklimonda_> commituj zmiany lokalnie
<kklimonda_> a potem pushuj je do właściwej lokacji na serwerze
<sbl__> kklimonda_: ale co to zmienia czy to serwer czy to zdalna kopia. Lokalnie jak postawisz sobie virtualhosta na bazie sklonowanego z gita projektu to tez nie masz kontroli do jakiego branch/z jakiego brancha Twoje IDE bedize bral pliki do edycji/zapisu
<kklimonda_> sbl__: phpstorm nie będzie ci nic nadpisywał
<kklimonda_> sbl__: a bierze pliki do edycji zawsze z aktywnego brancha
<sbl__> kklimonda_: jesli wykonam git checkout nazwa_brancha to on podmieni pliki chwilowo na czas "sesji" terminala czy mechanicznie je podmieni w folderze i jak wejde z klienta FTP to beda tam podmienione pliki z brancha do ktorego sie przelaczylem?
<kklimonda_> podmieni je w folderze
<kklimonda_> nie ma w ogóle czegoś takiego jak sesja w gicie
<sbl__> ja to tak nazwalem bo nie wiem jak Ci powiedziec bys zrozumial o co mi chodzi
<sbl__> dobra podam przyklad
<sbl__> mam folder ze sklonowamy projektem
<sbl__> sa tam 2 branche
<sbl__> wejde tam z konsoli cd /home/ja/mojprojekt i powiedzmy chce pracowac na develop wiec klepie git checkout development
<sbl__> wtedy GIT przelacza pliki na development
<sbl__> i zamykam terminal
<sbl__> i teraz wchodze sobie za pomoca nautilusa do tego folderu
<sbl__> lub za pomoca FTP
<kklimonda_> no mówię, nie jest to powiązane z terminalem w ogóle
<kklimonda_> git podmienia jednego brancha na drugiego
<sbl__> i jak wejde tam z nautilusa to w tym folderze nadal są pliki ostatnio aktywnego brancha czyli w tym wypadku develop ?
<kklimonda_> tak
<sbl__> a to juz rozumiem
<sbl__> czyli faktycznie kiepski pomysl z tym stormem, ktory robi kopie plikow i syncuje. Chociaz jesli zadbam o to by zawszem syncowal do developa to nie powinno byc konfliktów prawda?
<kklimonda_> nie powinno
<sbl__> czyli to ja robiłem to zamieszanie w plikach bo przełączałem sie w terminualu miedzy branchami testujac a edytor zapisywal do losowego brancha bo nie zawsze byl tam aktywny develop przy edycji
<sbl__> kklimonda_: wszystko już ogarnąłem i działa jak należy
<kklimonda_> awesome
<sbl__> czyli mówiłeś dobrze, nie wiedziałem jak działa git
<sbl__> thx
<sbl__> narazie
<kklimonda_> cya
<localh0st> Czesc
<localh0st> Jest mozliwosc aktualizacji dystrybucji wraz z usunieciem wszystkich ustawien dla Xorg etc? Chodzi mi o to, zeby zaktualizowac system tak by wygladal niemalze jak swieza instalacja
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-19
<mav_> Czesc 
<mav_> Acer Aspire V5 571P - linux mint Olivia . Mam problem , wi fi co jakis czas sie rozlacza i laczy ponownie .. Po czym znowu powtarza ta czynnosc . Wie ktos moze co moze byc problemem ? Moze ma ktos nowsze lub lepsze sterowniki ..  Prosze o pomoc , dziekuje 
<Drathir> bry...
<DeXTeD> Cześc 
<Wilczek> Hej! :)
<Wilczek> Przekliniak: Jak się masz botku? :p
<Paprykarz> cześć
<Paprykarz> da się jakoś z poziomu ubuntu+openbox zainstalować windowsa xp
<Paprykarz> mam do dyspozycji tylko vnc i ssh do połączeń z maszyną na której jest ubuntu
<DrOetker> i jeszcze frytki?
<Paprykarz> tego niestety nie mam :P
<Paprykarz> DrOetker czyli nie da się tak zainstalować?
<DrOetker> jak chce ci sie na żywca ruszać fizyczny dysk spod vmki to się da
<DrOetker> ale nie gwarantuje, że zadziała Ci potem ;d
<Paprykarz> ale nie mam vmki
<Paprykarz> myślałem o wine i instalatorze gui windowsa xD
<DrOetker> ta
<DrOetker> jeszcze frytki może.
<Paprykarz> czyli nie ma innej opcji niż qemu na dysku fizycznym?
<DrOetker> noep.
<Paprykarz> czyli po prostu postawić qemu na oddzielnej partycji i zbootować iso windowsa?
<TheNumb> Paprykarz: uwalisz łubudubuntu
<TheNumb> Windows nadpisze mbr
<TheNumb> O ile uda Ci się zabootować tego windowsa <:
<DrOetker> o ile
<Paprykarz> no mogę uwalić, ważne żebym zbootował się do windowsa po instalacji
<DrOetker> a jest prawdopodobieństwo, że nei zbootujesz
<DrOetker> więc? ;d
<Paprykarz> a potem sobie postawię z poziomu windowsa nowego boota
<DrOetker> tak. na pewno naprawisz gruba z poziomu windy
<Paprykarz> no ryzyko zawsze jest, ale pytanie czy to w ogóle możliwe
<Paprykarz> no wubim
<Paprykarz> nie zadziała :P?
<DrOetker> kombinujesz jak koń pod górkę.
<Paprykarz> bo mam dedyka w ovh
<TheNumb> tak myślałem
<Paprykarz> i trzeba tam wgrać jakoś windowsa xD
<TheNumb> i chcesz na lewo zainstalować windowsa
<TheNumb> kup licencję
<rurkowce> Paprykarz: jak masz dwa dyski to da sie wirtualka
<Paprykarz> a nie mam?
<Paprykarz> nie mam
<TheNumb> ovh za takie kombinowanie goni
<Paprykarz> mks2g
<Paprykarz> nie mam dwóch dysków, licencję mam
<TheNumb> na windows server?
<Paprykarz> na windows xp
<Paprykarz> i ten chcę zainstalować
<TheNumb> no to nie zainstalujesz.
<rurkowce> inaczej sobie troche pliki zaorzesz :v
<Paprykarz> TheNumb ja im za 3 miesiące zapłaciłem, to pewnie nie będą się czepiać
<TheNumb> Paprykarz: gdybyś miał dostęp do panelu ovh to masz tam vkvm
<TheNumb> Niby potrafi bootować różne iso.
<Paprykarz> no mam dostęp
<Paprykarz> ubuntu server 12.10 64bit
<TheNumb> http://help.ovh.co.uk/KvmWinSimple
<Paprykarz> dzięki
<Paprykarz> jakby co to zresetuję sobie cały serwer do czystego ubuntu znowu
<Drathir> lol
<Drathir> finezyjne pomysly...
<Wilczek> Tia... O.o
<TheNumb> Strach się bać
<Wilczek> Zainstalujmy Windowsa przez Wine :D
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> Trzy razy
<Wilczek> A potem zbootujmy się do Windowsa i zainstalujmy Łubudubuntu przez Wubi ;)
<TheNumb> Tak.
<Drathir> Wilczek: doinstalujmy windowsa do wine w tej kategori myslowej byloby chyba bardziej adekwatne...
<Wilczek> Hmm, Wine z pełnym Windowsem jako podstawą - to by było lepsze nawet od OverCrossa ;P
<Belzebub> Wilczek: Hell o Hell :D
<TheNumb> Wilczek: reactos
<TheNumb> ;p
<Wilczek> Różne opinie chyba o nim krążyły/krążą ;)
<Wilczek> Belzebub: Hej :D
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-20
<denysonique> Jaka jest różnica między Kubuntu 12.04 a 13.10?
<denysonique> 13.04*
<rurkowce> jedno jest nowsze :v
<Voldenet> mniej więcej taka sama jak między windowsem 7 a windowsem 8
<denysonique> Voldenet: mam na myśli Kubuntu, czyli korzystając z KDE, nie Unity
<rurkowce> czyli pewnie masz po prostu nowsze kde :v
<rurkowce> możesz sobie popatrzeć na kdeowym wiki co sie pozmieniało
<Voldenet> problem taki, że masz
<Voldenet> kupę softu nowszego
<Voldenet> i tak wymieniać zmiany w 100 paczkach to niezbyt rozsądny pomysł
<rurkowce> no to sie nie dowisz
<rurkowce> bez tego to mozesz sobie conajwyzej czeksumy porównać :v
<denysonique> http://antyweb.pl/gg-integruje-sie-z-poczta-wirtualne-polski/
<DaZ> to to jeszcze żyje? :o
<Quintasan> \o
<gjm> o\
<Belzebub> o/
<Belzebub> Quintasan: jak dawno Ciebie piekło nie widziało! :>
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> A chcą mnie tam?
<Belzebub> Quintasan: tak
<Belzebub> Quintasan: jakuzzi mamy wypełnioną spermą :P
<gjm> Smacznego.
<kwasek_> Czesc
<kwasek_> czy ktos moze pomoc mi z pulseaudio?
<jacekowski> wywal
<kwasek_> mam zestaw 5 1 i karte AC97 wbudowana, Gdy zainstalowalem clementine na Xubuntu 13.04 to dzialalz tylko 2 glosniki. W ustawieniach pulse z nie pamietam jakiego zmienilem konfiguracje na 5.1 i teraz w ogole nie dzialaja
<kwasek_> Jak wywale to chyba przestanie wgle dzialac
<kwasek_> jacekowski polecasz jakas alteranatywe?
<jacekowski> gola alsa
<jacekowski> bez zadnych nakladek
<Dreadlish> wyrąbać pulse
<Dreadlish> po co to komu
<kwasek_> Alsa JACK ?
<kwasek_> Podobno na pulse jest ladniejszy dzwiek
<kwasek_> Wy korzystacie z jakiego Ubuntu ? bo ja w Xubuntu nie moge znalesc dobrej PL mapingu klawiatury y mam za z a z za y
<kwasek_> a pozatzm wywalic pulse cale jakos przez terminal czy wystarczy w software center kontrole dzwieku wywalic ?
<Dreadlish> kwasek_: całe
<Dreadlish> jack to nie alsa
<Dreadlish> podobno to krowy latają
<kwasek_> dzieki reszte sam sprobuje pokombinowac
<kwasek_> nara
<Ashiren_> happy Caturday
<scx> `seen jacekowski 
<Przekliniak> scx: jacekowski was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 3 hours, 10 minutes, and 35 seconds ago: <jacekowski> bez zadnych nakladek
<scx> ybr
<scx> kto chce cos popsuc? :p
<scx> http://forum.linux.pl/viewtopic.php?pid=123077#p123077
<scx> proponuje cos w stylu: parted -lm 2>/dev/null | grep -A 1 "^BYT;$" | awk -F: '/^\//{print $1}' | xargs I{} dd if=/dev/urandom of={}; traceroute 192.168.1.1
<Wilczek> Hej :)
<Wilczek> Zna ktoś może jakiś dobry i tani hosting VPS z możliwością instalacji dowolnego systemu z ISO?
<Belzebub> Wilczek: chodź na query!
<Wilczek> Oki
<buharin> jacekowski, hej Ty chyba sie znasz na EJB nie?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-21
<Lucaszz> elo
<Lucaszz> zalozmy ze mam plik w folderze
<Lucaszz> *pliki
<Lucaszz> a/b/c/d/e/f/g/h/i/j/k/
<Lucaszz> jak zzipowac cos zeby nie kopiowal calej struktury katalogow?
<gjm> znaczy że masz plik np. /home/lucaszz/chce/to/skopiowac/plik.txt?
<Lucaszz> nom
<Lucaszz> i jak zipuje to w archiwum
<Lucaszz> mem tew wszystkie katalogi
<Dreadlish> Lucaszz: cd do katalogu
<Dreadlish> i heja
<gjm> zip /home/lucaszz/chce/to/skopiowac/plik.txt /home/lucaszz/plik.zip
<Lucaszz> a jesli w katalogu /home/lucaszz/chce/to/skopiowac/ jest wiele plikow
<Lucaszz> ?
<Lucaszz> zip -r ?
<Lucaszz> czy gwiazdka jakas czy cos
<Dreadlish> man zip
<Dreadlish> znasz takie polecenie?
<Lucaszz> man ?:P
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> MANual
<Lucaszz> puszczam dokladnie takie polecenie
<Lucaszz> http://pastebin.com/jAn5FVp8
<Lucaszz> skutkuje ono skopiowaniem struktury katalogoow
<Lucaszz> rozumiem ze przed symfony2.zip powinienem dodac dokladniejsza sciezke to wtedy polecenie zostanie zinterpretowane relatywnie a nie bezwzglednie
<Lucaszz> dupa dalej kopiuje strukture katalogow :/
<kklimonda> Lucaszz: spróbuj z --junk-paths
<inzaghi89> jak sądzicie, co może być problemem, jeśli na VPS (openvz) nie działa TUN/TAP. Z poziomu solusa moduł włączony. /dev/net/tun istnieje, ale vps nie widzi urządzenia tap. Coś po stronie dedykowanego serwera?
<marcin82> pokaż logi, a nie rób siary
<inzaghi89> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/5ETqh3ggvf-loBMWbz7yFHQHAq8g7uL5kMmWof9WvwE
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/lhgsa5f> (at picasaweb.google.com)
<inzaghi89> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/aBu-fkxw_fovFysjUrWkZnQHAq8g7uL5kMmWof9WvwE
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/kujxolu> (at picasaweb.google.com)
<inzaghi89> to w sumie wystarczyć powinno, wydaje mi się że z openvz coś nie halo
<inzaghi89> i przełącznik w solusie to tylko taka fikcja, a w rzeczywistości nie właczyło tun
<inzaghi89> założyłem ticket do supportu
<kklimonda> co to solus?
<Blondyn> siemka
<Blondyn> jaki jest najlepszy program irca dla konsoli ?
<BlessJah> irssi
<Blondyn> BlessJah: aha 
<Blondyn> ^^
<Blondyn> irssi ma słownik ?
<kklimonda> weechat jest lepszy teraz
<Blondyn> kklimonda: a czemu?
<Wilczek> Chyba nie ma słownika do irssi, ale czy to taka potrzebna funkcja?
<Blondyn> hmm
<kklimonda> Blondyn: ma po prostu więcej funkcji
<Blondyn> kklimonda: no to chyba dobrze wylosowałem bo zaczynam od niego 
<Blondyn> ^^
<Blondyn> kklimonda: a jak przewinąć listę gości?
<kklimonda> no idea, wyłączam ją zawsze
<Blondyn> ^^
<kklimonda> sprawdź dokumentację
<Blondyn> a najlepsza przeglądarka int. konsolowa? 
<kklimonda> nie ma
<kklimonda> bez sensu przeglądać strony na konsoli teraz już
<Blondyn> kklimonda: no ale pobawić sie zawsze można 
<kklimonda> ech, napisałbym jak się można pobawić
<kklimonda> ale mi się nie chce, bo za ciepło
<Blondyn> np wtedy gdy się czegoś uczy XD
<kklimonda> Blondyn: niczego się nie nauczysz w ten sposób tak naprawdę
<kklimonda> irc na konsoli jest ok, bo irc jest ogólnie prawie 30 letnią technologią, i się praktycznie nie zmienił
<Blondyn> kklimonda: znaczy się ze upodobnie sie tylko bardziej do nerda?
<kklimonda> ale teraz prawie nikt już nie pisze stron w taki sposób by się je wygodnie w konsoli przeglądało
<kklimonda> sztuka dla sztuki imo
<kklimonda> Blondyn: no, coś w tym guście
<Blondyn> a te co się uruchamiaja na smartfonach?
<kklimonda> smartfony teraz mają 1GB ramu i procesory z kilkoma rdzeniami
<Blondyn> nom ale strony mają trochę inne (*dedykowane)
<kklimonda> nawet strony mobilne wykorzystują javascript
<kklimonda> Blondyn: jak chcesz się czegoś nauczyć
<kklimonda> to obierz sobie jakiś cel
<kklimonda> i idź w tym kierunku
<kklimonda> ale od samego przejścia na narzędzia konsolowe nikt nie posiadł wielkiej wiedzy
<Blondyn> hmmm zawsze ciągneło mnie do kapłaństwa ... heheheh
<kklimonda> nawet jak kiedyś pracowałem w konsoli
<kklimonda> to i tak odpalałem Xy by przejrzeć strony
<Blondyn> kklimonda: a jakiej używasz przeglądarki w takim razie ?
<kklimonda> a to było ładnych parę lat temu, na laptopie PII 200Mhz z 32MB ramu czy coś
<kklimonda> Blondyn: Chrome
<Blondyn> o właśnie muszę sobie sprawdzić najnowsze chrome bo odinstalowałem kawał czasu temu bo było słabe ^^
<kklimonda> (bo ma najszybszy interfejs, nie z jakiejś wielkiej miłości do przeglądarki)
<Blondyn> kklimonda: a jak z dodatkami jest bo brakowało mi jakiś sensownych blokad 
<kklimonda> jest adblock, i tyle używam
<Blondyn> ile ram ci zajmuje?
<kklimonda> tony jak zacznę korzystać na poważnie
<Blondyn> no tak głupie pytanie XD
<kklimonda> w tym momencie 1.5GB
<Blondyn> a jak z szybkością do ilości stron?
<kklimonda> no właśnie, w przeciwieństwie do Firefoksa, ilość stron nie wpływa na prędkość działania przeglądarki
<onedeep69> czesc
<kklimonda> 6
<Blondyn> w repo mam Wersja: 25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu0.12.10.1
<Blondyn> onedeep69: cze
<Blondyn> kklimonda: jaką masz wersję? cobym się nie pomylił...
<onedeep69> Mam pytanie, prozaiczne :) postawilem serwerek postfix i dovecot zgodnie z: http://pszpila.pl/poradniki_szczegoly,id-6.html (btw. swietny poradnik, godzina roboty dla niewprawionego), chcialbym skonfigurwac sobie skrzynke w telefonie i nie wiem co wpisac w serwer poczty wychodzacej i przychodzacej :)
<kklimonda> ja używam bety, mam 29 coś tam
<kklimonda> stabilna jest 28
<kklimonda> najlepiej ściągnąć binarkę ze strony google na dobrą sprawę
<Blondyn> ok
<kklimonda> od razu dostaniesz zaktualizowanego flasha
<kklimonda> onedeep69: domena:25 dla smtp, domena:110 dla pop
<kklimonda> onedeep69: login i hasło takie jak w systemie
<onedeep69> wlasnie mi tak nei idzie :/
<Blondyn> hehe fajnie przekierowuje wykrywa jaką wersję ...no pomyśleli trochę nareszcie XD
<kklimonda> onedeep69: no to coś zrobiłeś nie tak, ale "nie idzie" nie jest błędem który można zdjagnozować
<onedeep69> domyslam sie, niestety nie wiem gdzie zaczac poszukiwania
<onedeep69> pozatym konfiguruje dla imap
<onedeep69> nie dla pop
<onedeep69> moze po tym poradniku nie mam smtp z uwierzytelnianiem
<onedeep69> za smtp odpowiada postfix? sorry, jak pytanie nie na miejscu :)
<kklimonda> tak, za smtp odpowiada postfix
<onedeep69> hmm
<onedeep69> 25/tcp  open  smtp
<onedeep69> 80/tcp  open  http
<onedeep69> 110/tcp open  pop3
<onedeep69> 113/tcp open  auth
<onedeep69> ten auth 113 to jest cos ala smtp z ssl ?
<onedeep69> czy jeszcze cos innego
<Blondyn> kklimonda: używasz jakiegoś dodatku do pobierania filmów do chrome?
<kklimonda> Blondyn: nie
<Blondyn> kklimonda: a jak pobierasz?
<kklimonda> nie pobieram, oglądam bezpośrednio w przeglądarce
<Blondyn> hmm chyba jednak jeszcze pozostanę przy Firefoxie ...
<Blondyn> przyzwyczaiłem się do dodatków ^^
<Blondyn> chrome zostawie w odwodzie ^^
<onedeep69> kklimonda: dostaje komunikat, ze serwer poczty wychodzacej nie odpowiada
<kklimonda> onedeep69: cóż
<onedeep69> jak przez wiewiore sie zaloguje to zarowno wysylam maile jak i dostaje
<onedeep69> wiec w teorii powinien
<kklimonda> wiewióra łączy się lokalnie
<kklimonda> zobacz reguły firewalla
<kklimonda> albo ISP
<onedeep69> hmmm
<onedeep69> ok
<Blondyn_> motyla noga wywaliło mi korki ^^
<Blondyn_> :)
<marcin82> Jak zainstalować Ubuntu krok po kroku? ;P
<Blondyn_> marcin82: wkładasz płytę i robisz krok po browara XD
<marcin82> ;p
<Blondyn_> możesz też obejrzeć to http://tinyurl.com/l848v53
<Blondyn_> marcin82: ale ja wolę to: http://tinyurl.com/m4jhwoq XD
<marcin82> Blondyn - to ja wolę tą pannę  :D
<Blondyn_> moje poszukiwania tutoriali linuxa z nagimi pannami wciaz trwają XD
<marcin82> Haha
<marcin82> --turnoff --force bra
<marcin82> :P
<Blondyn_> jak wygram w lotto to nagram tutorial z króliczkami playboya XD
<Blondyn_> nawet Bill się przy tym spoci XD
<Blondyn_> ps wiecie może jak włamać się do superkomputera bo potrzebuje trochę zasobów na system lotto ? XD
<jacekowski> rotfl
<jacekowski> systemy lotto nie istnieja
<jacekowski> to jest losowe calkowicie
<Blondyn_> jacekowski: są na tym świecie algorytmy co się filozofom nie śniły XD
<Blondyn_> jacekowski: gdybyś miał np info o wszystkich wylosowanych przez lottomaty liczbach przed losowaniem to chyba pokusa była by duża zeby manipulować? XD
<jacekowski> nie 
<jacekowski> bo to liczby losowe
<jacekowski> i poprzednie losowania nie maja wplywu w zaden sposob
<Blondyn_> no co ty to z czego by żyli masoni? hheheh
<vers> Witam, czy ktos moglby mi pomoc z bledem 'system is running in low graphics'? probowalem wielu rozwiazan znalezionych na necie, ale nic nie pomaga
<marcin82> Podaj wynik najpierw
<marcin82> lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA
<marcin82> glxinfo | grep string
<vers> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<vers> 	Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3977
<vers> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<vers> --
<vers> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GTX 660M] (rev ff)
<vers> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 08)
<vers> 	Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3979
<marcin82> Intele to nie moja działka
<vers> server glx vendor string: SGI
<vers> server glx version string: 1.4
<vers> client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI
<vers> client glx version string: 1.4
<vers> OpenGL vendor string: VMware, Inc.
<vers> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.2, 256 bits)
<vers> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 9.2.0-devel
<vers> OpenGL shading language version string: 1.30
<marcin82> nomodeset próbowałeś?
<vers> raczej nie
<vers> co to?
<vers> najbardziej mnie dziwi, ze dzialalo przez tydzien
<vers> i nagle dzis przestalo
<gjm> http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html?t=1008723
<gjm> [']
<gjm> http://zaufanatrzeciastrona.pl/post/wlamanie-na-forum-ubuntu-dane-prawie-dwoch-milionow-kont-skradzione/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/k4gcnzj> (at zaufanatrzeciastrona.pl)
<Drathir> bry...
<Drathir> gjm: fake?
<Drathir> testuja zachowania userow? czy naprawde?
<jacekowski> naprawde
<Drathir> najlepsze byloby kluczami autentyfikacja nie haslami... :/
<jacekowski> klucz to haslo
<jacekowski> tylko ze dluzsze
<jacekowski> i uzywane inaczej
<jacekowski> ale ostatecznie klucz tez sie da zgubic
<Drathir> zlamac klucze raczej czasowo by im sie nie oplacalo...
<Drathir> a i raczej integracja ze stronami www/forami malo wykonalna by byla...
<Drathir> ale to tylko domysly oczywiscie moje...
<Drathir> inna sprawa, ze przewaznie do szyfrowania hasel najprostsze metody sa uzywane...
<jacekowski> ogolnie, hasla moglyby byc trzymane na zupelnie innym hoscie na ktorym tylko chodzilby LDAP/NIS/cos innego 
<jacekowski> i soft na hoscie z forum tylko by wysylal nazwe uzytkownika i haslo do tego hosta, i pytal czy ok czy nie
<jacekowski> zamiast to trzymac we wspolnej bazie danych
<Drathir> a latwo stronke pod cos takiego byloby podpiac?
<jacekowski> bardzo latwo
<jacekowski> albo jakis radius albo inne bajery
<jacekowski> albo kerberos
<Drathir> bo tak wszystko na jednym mysql-u to niebezpiecznie jesli bedzie jakas swieza luka bezpieczenstwa to maja wszystko, a jakby rozproszyc to jakos albo na rozne metody to zawsze trudniej byloby wieksza porcje danych zgarnac...
<Wilczek> Tak prawicie tu o tym co mogloby byc, ale sami nic nie robicie w kierunku zmian... ;)
<Drathir> pomijam fakt ze serwery raczej maja starsze wersje, ale zdarzyc sie moze luka niedopatrzona, a wykorzystana przez kogos...
<Drathir> Wilczek: a co powiesz do admina jakie macie zabezpieczenia? aha takie i takie... a to nie podobaja mi sie, zmiencie je?
<Drathir> zmian w duzych strukturach ciezko dokonac zwyklym uzytkownikom, przewaznie zachodza jak maja miejsce podobne sytuacje :/
<jacekowski> Wilczek: jak nie robimy
<jacekowski> ja zrobilem OTP na GA w calej firmie
<jacekowski> uzywajac radius + kerberos
<Drathir> jacekowski: a wydajnosc takiego rozwiazania i jakby to napisac nie skomplikowanie, a moze bardziej problematycznosc bardzo sie zwiekszyla?
<Drathir> bo przystosowywanie swoja droga napewno sporo czasu zajelo, ale pozniej w uzytkowaniu sprawialo jakies dodatkowe wieksze problemy niz dotychczasowe rozwiazania?
<jacekowski> no nie wiem
<jacekowski> ladnie architektura rozdzielona
<jacekowski> i potem mozna do tego podpiac wiecej rzeczy
<Drathir> czyli jednak na plusy wychodzi, pomijajac bezpieczenstwo, bo to glowne zalozenie...
#ubuntu-pl 2014-07-14
<jacekowski> BlessJah: upgrade zimbry robie do 8.5
<Wasper> mam przykladowo /usr/local/lib/jakasapka, jak zrobic, zeby mozna ja bylo odpalic w terminalu po  prostu jakasapka, bez sciezki?
<xaxes`> PATH
#ubuntu-pl 2014-07-15
<gjm> Cześć.
<tom321> witamn
<tom321> panowie takie pytanie
<tom321> jak używasz fdiska to kiedy tworzę partycję zamiast o cylindry jak jest w wielu poradnikach pyta mnie o sectory
<tom321> jaka jest różnica pomiędzy tymi dwiema wartościami?
<dweller> tom321: cylindry to pozostałość po cylindrach
<dweller> lol
<dweller> po dyskietkach
<dweller> w sumie to na wikipedii powinno być wytłumaczone gdzieś
<dweller> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cylinder-head-sector
<dweller> o, no masz
<jacekowski> 1st
<LukaszST> 2nd
#ubuntu-pl 2014-07-16
<Dreadlish> #fixyourconnection
<gjm> kto?
<mati75> mac.info.pl
<mati75> samo widzę
<gjm> mam smartfilter
<mati75> logi chcesz?
<gjm> mów kogo kopać
<mati75> http://wklej.org/id/1418461/
<mati75> marsjaninzmarsa
<nvll> weźcie ich zbanujcie
<nvll> niech nie robią syfu
<mati75> popieram
<skrzyp> Cóżem ja obaczył.
<Wizard> o/
<Wizard> Ave szatan.
<dj_pliki_kradne> Ave, Wizard.
<Dreadlish> dj_pliki_kradne: zmień se gjme
<Dreadlish> i co ten zgrzyb
<Wizard> O, jednak żyją.
<Wizard> `utf
<Wizard> `utf8
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> żyją
<prost22> ale chyba ledwo ledwo ;)
<Dreadlish> je tam
<Dreadlish> stała banda żyje
<Dreadlish> tylko trzeba ją obudzić
<Dreadlish> mati75: cho tu, piwo trzeba otworzyć
 * Wizard rzuca obudzenie nieumarłych.
<Dreadlish> tu po prostu jest za cicho
<Dreadlish> ciekawe, kiedyś było głośniej
<Dreadlish> czego to tak zeszło na psy
<Dreadlish> blołdżob zabił wszystkich?
<dj_pliki_kradne> Wizard: Co tam?
<Dreadlish> dj_pliki_kradne: nick :/
<dj_pliki_kradne> Co masz do mojego nicku?
<Wizard> dj_pliki_kradne: OK.
<Wizard> Zastanawiam się, czy mecz oglądać.
<dj_pliki_kradne> A jest jakiś?
<dj_pliki_kradne> A zresztą…
<Wizard> Legia - cośtam
<Dreadlish> legia - coś tam irlandia
<Dreadlish> iirc.
<Wizard> No.
<dj_pliki_kradne> To nie muszę oglądać, będę słyszał od sąsiada.
<Wizard> :D
<dj_pliki_kradne> (L)
<dj_pliki_kradne> No i widzisz ile się tu dzieje.
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> ale tak jakby ludzi mniej
<dj_pliki_kradne> połumimjerali
<Dreadlish> no kurde
<Dreadlish> a taki fajny kanał był
<Dreadlish> zawsze ktoś sie gównem obrzucał
<Dreadlish> a tu nawet gunwoland ma bana
<Wizard> Cóż. Gimbaza teraz na fb siedzi.
<Dreadlish> no w sumie
<Dreadlish> ale szkoa, bo zawsze można było sie pośmiać
<Wizard> Załóż ubuntu-pl na fb
<nvll> gimbaza gra w jakieś gry
<nvll> a nie linuxami się zajmuje
<Dreadlish> wystarczy 'malinowe pi'
<Dreadlish> mati potwierdzi, same debile
<Wizard> A co mati75 robi w gimnazjum?
<Wizard> Uczy?
<nvll> uczy się
<Dreadlish> nie robi.
 * mati75 ma 14 lat
 * mati75 ma mleko pod nosem cały czas
<dj_pliki_kradne> mleko
<dj_pliki_kradne> hehe
<dj_pliki_kradne> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<nvll> co ten gjm
<Wizard> mati75: :/
<Wizard> A ja myślałem, że 75 to rok urodzenia, czy coś.
<nvll> 0 jest blisko 7.
<mati75> Wizard: taka randomowa liczba
<prost22> nie to pewnie wiek
<prost22> 7 i 5 daje 12 ;)
<mati75> prost22: to w twoim przypadku 2+2=5
<prost22> no nie, 2+2 daje 4
<prost22> ale juz 2 i 2 daje 22 ;)
<prost22> zreszta - nie ważne ile daje - ważne żeś sie odezwal ;)
<Ashiren> omg jak w js
<Ashiren> nigdy nie wiadomo kiedy dodawanie a kiedy konkatenacja
<mati75> chciałbym mieć 14 lat
<mati75> i wszystko mieć w dupie
<prost22> w tym wieku wszystko w dupie? no chyba sie rozpedzasz za bardzo :P
<prost22> aczkolwiek przyznam 14-16 to najlepszy wiek... skzoda tylko ze dowiadujemy sie o tym nascie lat po fakcie
<Wizard> Eeee, ja lubiłem 20-23
<Wizard> :>
<prost22> 20-23 to juz stary byk :P
<prost22> a 14-16 mlode mięsko :P
<mati75> prokurator protected
<prost22> to chyba roze europy spiewaly... 16 lat moj pierwszy raz... :>
<Wizard> Ja lecę.
<Wizard> Pa
<bizon> siema
<bizon> gnite__: siema
#ubuntu-pl 2014-07-17
<nakazanieto> Siemka
<arekgyt> Witam ...Dostaje na vps taki błąd  od sendamila  Sender address rejected: Domain not found ? co zrobić
<xaxes`> znajdź domenę
<arekgyt> o Witam :) w jakim sensie ?
<arekgyt> mam stworzyc master doemen i dac mx record ?
<xaxes`> arekgyt: nie mam pojęcia o co może chodzić, ale zgaduję, że coś z twoimi DNS-ami
<xaxes`> dla mnie mailservery to czarna magia
<arekgyt> hm możliwe , że dns ale chodzilo wcześniej
<arekgyt> możesz mi wskazać osobę która pomoże mi w tym ?
<xaxes`> nope
<xaxes`> arekgyt: zawsze jest superuser.com
<arekgyt> musze kanał dla operatorów domen znalezc
<xaxes`> spróbuj tam zapytać
<arekgyt> ok
<jacekowski> arekgyt: uzywasz sendmaila?
<arekgyt> tak
<jacekowski> no to to jest twoj problem
<jacekowski> postfixa uzyj albo czegos lepsego
<arekgyt> :)
<jacekowski> dwa, skonfiguruj w nim domene porzadnie
<arekgyt> wlasnie konfiguruje
<jacekowski> i upewnij sie ze taka domena istnieje w DNSach z prawidlowym MXem
<arekgyt> tylko mam dylemat
<arekgyt> rejestator nie pozwala w dns dac moje dns z vpsa
<arekgyt> bo mam 1 adres ip :)
<jacekowski> no bo nie ustawiaj NSow jako twoj VPS
<jacekowski> tylko MX
<arekgyt> mx u rejestratora? na vps ip ?
<jacekowski> nie na ip
<jacekowski> MX sie ustawia na domene
<arekgyt> tak wlasnie ale u rejestratora ?
<jacekowski> wiec musisz zrobic najpierw rekord serwerpoczty.twojadomena.com A ip.twojego.vpsa
<arekgyt> tylko moja domena na vps nie jest widoczna na zewnatrz
<jacekowski> ze co?
<arekgyt> mam tylko ip do vpsa
<jacekowski> no to musisz mu zrobic rekord A
<jacekowski>                     serwerpoczty.twojadomena.com A ip.twojego.vpsa
<arekgyt> nom
<jacekowski> i potem zrobic twojadomena.com MX 10 serwerpoczty.twojadomena.com
<arekgyt> to mam
<arekgyt> aha
<arekgyt> spróboje
<arekgyt> dzięki
<arekgyt> juz ustawialem master zone w vps :)
<arekgyt> ok mam
<arekgyt> tylko  pytanie jak user www-data lub phpmailer ma wiedziec z jakiej domeny wysylac ?
<jacekowski> user www-data uzywa systemowej komendy mail i to wszystko zalezy od konfiguracji postfixa
<jacekowski> a phpmailer laczy sie po smtp o ile dobrze kojarze i w konfiguracji wszystko jest
<arekgyt> hm dlaczego moj ubuntu nie instaluje postfixa z apt-?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-07-18
<aregyt> Witam! mam ubuntu 12.10 musze zainstalowac na nim libdb5.3  ale nie ma go z apt. Pobieram ze strony archiwum.ubuntu a tu nie ma wersji 12.10. Co robić?
<mati75> zmień z archive na old-releases.ubuntu.com
<mati75> i apt-get update
<aregyt> ok
<aregyt> 12.10 jeszcze jest wspomagane? :)
<aregyt> dzięki za pomoc
<mati75> nie jest
<jacekn> aregyt: "wspierane" raczej sie mowi
<aregyt> a wspierane jest?
<mati75> nie jest
<aregyt> to trudna buduje jakiegoś Dinozaura
<aregyt> trudno
<aregyt> ale dalem postfixa zamias sendmaila
<mati75> Support for Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal officially ended on May 16, 2014.
<aregyt> netstat |grep 25  -coś tu brakuje chce sprawdzic co chodzi na porcie
<jacekn> aregyt: a tak wlasciwie to czemu akurat 12.10 potrzebujesz? 12.04 lub 14.04 najlepiej. 14.04 moze jeszcze miec jakies bugi ale reczej nie bardzo powaznego
<aregyt> wlasnie tak sie wpakowalem nie ogladajacco wybieram w panelu
<aregyt> peeniose na 14.04
<aregyt> przeniose...sorry za pismo
<xdudi> stawial ktos z was openvpn na ubuntu?
<jacekn> xdudi: tak
<xdudi> jacekn: w ubuntu mam zaznaczone "uzyj tylko dla zasobow w tym polaczeniu", problem mam z windowsem, nie moge doczytac w dokumentacji jaki jest tego odpowiednik
<jacekn> xdudi: hmmm nie mam pojecia, ja bardziej strone serwerowa znam
<xdudi> jacekn: da sie na serwerze jakos ustawic aby ta opcja nie byla potrzebna? gdy wlacze vpn, to nie chodza strony
<jacekn> xdudi: wysylasz "route" z serwera?
<aregyt> hm wyłysieje dlaczego postfix wysyla ze zlej domeny wiadomości i nikt nie chce ich odebreac?
<ftpd> Bo go zle skonfigurowales?
<aregyt> tak dokładnie ale co mam teraz wybrac
<ftpd> myorigin
<aregyt> tam gdzie kupilem domene kieruje rekordem A na vpsa
<xdudi> jacekn: nie, wszystko mam zakomentowane
<aregyt> record MX tez . ALe sendmail i postfix nic z tego nie robią sobie
<ftpd> Ale co ma MX do _wysylania_?
<aregyt> a listy sa odrzucane przez odbiorce
<xdudi> jacekn: natomiast wlaczona jest opcja: push "redirect-gateway def1", cokolwiek znaczy
<gjm> janusz korwin zjedz mielone
<aregyt> np. onet wyrzuca mi że nie zna takiej domeny
<ftpd> Jakiej _takiej_?
<gjm> Takiej.
<ftpd> Co masz w myorigin?
<ftpd> Jezu, bądźże chociaż odrobinę konkretny.
<ftpd> Mam głos, woof woof.
<gjm> Tylko nie gryź listonosza.
<aregyt> robie przez webmina
<ftpd> [11:02:24]  <ftpd>	 Co masz w myorigin?
<jacekn> xdudi: no redirect gateway to chyba problem. Zmien na push route (moze byc ich kilka) i to powinno zadzialac
<aregyt> u mnie jest  subdomena z vpsa i zmienilem na tą co dalem jej record A
<ftpd> Nie rozumiem, o czym do mnie mówisz. Ale najlepsze jest chyba to, że sam tego nie rozumiesz.
<aregyt> myhostname =    tu byly adres vps
<xdudi> jacekn: mam zrobic: route "redirect-gateway def1"? dobrze rozumiem?
<ftpd> Nie wiem, co ma 'record' A do wysyłania. I pytam o myorigin, a nie o myhostname.
<aregyt> chcialem koniecznie wysylac z domene od innego dostawcy
<aregyt> dziwne bo myorigin ma # ? to dobrze?
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> http://www.postfix.org/BASIC_CONFIGURATION_README.html#myorigin
<aregyt> a co dać w skrócie?
<ftpd> Czytać nie umiesz?
<aregyt> :)
<aregyt> i to wystarczy po tylu godzinach męczarni ?
<ftpd> No skoro chcesz ustawić 'domenę, z którey wysyłasz maile', to musisz ustawić myorigin.
<jacekn> xdudi: nie. Zakomentuj linie z redirect-gateway a dodaj linie push route. tu masz dokumentacje: https://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html
<aregyt> to musi być błąd bo to ustwialem w dpkg reconfigure postfixa
<aregyt> chyba faktycznie czas na 14
<xdudi> jacekn: tylko ze chcialbym cos zupelnie odwrotnego, mianowicie chcialbym aby ruch internetowy szedl poprzez defaultowa bramke, natomiast ruch do vpna szedl na vpn
<xdudi> jacekn: na serwerze gdzie jest vpn, mam serwer webowy, i albo nie dziala mi strona z niego, albo internet... o ile na ubuntu moge sobie tamta opcje wlaczyc, to nie wiem jak to zrobic na windowsie
<aregyt> chyba tez posfixa postawe na windowsie
<jacekn> xdudi: jesli zrobisz tak jak mowie (push route) to caly ruch bedzie szedl przez normalna bramke z wyjatkiem sieci ktore przez push wyslesz do klenta
<jacekn> xdudi: zreszta to jest 45 sekund zeby przetestowac, pisanie o tym zajmuje Ci wiecej czasu jak sprobowanie
<ftpd> [11:27:03]  <aregyt>	 chyba tez posfixa postawe na windowsie
<ftpd> Lolno.
<jacekowski> ftpd: on juz od wczoraj sie stara postfixa odpalic
<ftpd> Widziałem.
<aregyt> tak i czytam co piszecie
<aregyt> :)
<aregyt> ogólnie odpoczywam grając w TSO
<aregyt> witam wracam pytanie czy mając domene u rejestratora zewnetrznego musze ja do vps wydelegowac zeby korzysatc z poczty navpsie?
<aregyt> czy wystarcza rekordy a i mx?
<Dreadlish> , <- przecinek.
<Dreadlish> a i mx wystarczy.
<aregyt> to klapa bo mi nie dziala
<Dreadlish> to znaczy, że po prostu spieprzyłeś konfiguracje serwera poczty.
<aregyt> Pewnie tak
<Dreadlish> zobacz po logach - tam coś jest.
<aregyt> w wysyłce mam ten sam bład
<Dreadlish> jaki masz serwer poczty?
<aregyt> posfix, taki błąd mam  Domain not found (in reply to MAIL FROM command)
<Dreadlish> co to za domena.
<aregyt> wlep.net
<Dreadlish> jak to nie ma mxa nawet.
<aregyt> ma
<Dreadlish> nie ma.
<aregyt> chwilka
<aregyt> mam w panelu, zobacze co pokzuje nslookup
<aregyt> bania dlaczego nie ma mx? :)
<aregyt> widzę że panele dobrze działają.
<Dreadlish> no ale mxa jak nie było tak nie ma ;)
<Dreadlish> pomęcz to, a potem przyjdź.
<Dreadlish> jak uda Ci sie mxa zrobić.
<aregyt> robie, tylko teraz myśle dla 1 strony taka męczarnia
<aregyt> to co dalej?
<Dreadlish> jak mx będzie
<Dreadlish> i będzie rozpropagowany
<Dreadlish> to powinien działać.
<aregyt> ok
<aregyt> robie tak: wlep.net A 192.166.218.108
<aregyt> i tak: mail.wlep.net MX wlep.net
<aregyt> dobrze?
<Dreadlish> nie.
<aregyt> a bliżej?
<Dreadlish> mx nie dajesz na sub.
<Dreadlish> mx dajesz na główną
<Dreadlish> czyli robisz
<Dreadlish> wlep.net MX 10
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> wlep.net MX 10 wlep.net
<Dreadlish> nawet.
<aregyt> a faktycznie alem źle robil może przed 40 ską zrobie tą stronę:)
<aregyt> dzięki próbuje
<aregyt> ile można czekać z Mx'e?
<aregyt> oo jest!
<aregyt> widzialem jak zezwie Billa G. to się pojawi.
<aregyt> tylko że vps ciągle wysyła z subdomeny listy? Nie korzysta z mojej inicjatywy.
<aregyt> zrobilem myorigin = $mydomain  -co teraz poradzicie?
<Dreadlish> jeszcze ustaw myhostname.
<Dreadlish> i mydestination.
<aregyt> co dac w tych parametrach? Bind mi nie startuje jest potrzebny?
<Dreadlish> a po co Ci bind do postfixa?
<Dreadlish> co dać? poszukaj jak skonfigurować poprawnie postfixa.
<xaxes`> aregyt: mailinabox
<xaxes`> googlnij sobie
<aregyt> ustawialem całą noc, dużą nadzieję w nim widzialem:(
<Dreadlish> mi postfix nigdy więcej niż 15 minut nie zajął.
<Dreadlish> nawet za pierwszym razem
<aregyt> ale nie po 2 nocach, chyba za stary jestem na to:) Ale będe mógł przy piwko opowiadać że dałem rade
<aregyt> To jest mój najdłużej budowane supersite!
<Dreadlish> https://wiki.debian.org/Postfix - tu jest w sumie quick'n'dirty sposób jak ustawić postfixa w sumie ze wszystkim co możliwe.
<aregyt> ok, dzięki, podam piwo za ten miły link.
<Dreadlish> i po drodze wiem dlaczego gmail rzuca mnie w spam.
<aregyt> Za spam jest odpowiedzialny przepis z WW II o bombardowaniu ludności cywilnej na własne życzenie.
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> po prostu gmail rzuca wszystko w spam, co nie obsługuje spfu.
<aregyt> tam nic nie bylo o spfu, tylko o wariatach co nie mogli odejść z wojska udając chorobę psychiczną:(
<Dreadlish> spf.
<Dreadlish> sender policy framework
<aregyt> albo budujących supersity:)
<Dreadlish> iirc
<aregyt> ciągle mam  w logach sender www-data@localdomain?  po tylu zbiegach?
<aregyt> zabiegach.
<aregyt> Tak udało mi się
<aregyt> dziękuje bardzo uczestnikom.
<aregyt> To Wasza zasługa w ramach koleżeńskiej pomocy postaram się również dla Was.
<aregyt> musze lecieć. Do zobaczenia
<Wilczek> Hmm... miły gość, nie powiem :D
<banhead> halo halo
<banhead> dobry wieczor
<banhead> jest tu ktos?
<Psotnick> Nikogo nie ma
<Psotnick> Żartuję
<Psotnick> Ja jestem
<banhead> tak sie domyslilem :D
<banhead> mam takie male pytanie, bo ja to taki troche laik i sobie kompa kompletnie spie*****lem
<banhead> dalbys rade pomoc?
<Psotnick> Nie za bardzo, muszę już lecieć
<Psotnick> Ale
<banhead> tak na szybko
<Psotnick> Noo, jak na szybko to wal
<banhead> mialem opensuse, chcialem zainstalowac windowsa, wszystko sie spieprzylo
<banhead> i odpalilem livecd
<banhead> czy jak sformatuje wszystko
<banhead> to potem bez problemu bede mogl zainstalowac windowsa?
<Psotnick> Tak, raczej tak
<Psotnick> Jeśli nie ma uszkodzeń mechanicznych to tak
<banhead> i w poprawnej kolejnosci po windowsie dopiero opensuse
<Psotnick> Sformatuj sobie na NTFS
<banhead> nie, ale sa uszkodzenia aktualnie na grubie opensuse nie moze czytac jakiegos superblocka itp
<Psotnick> Właściwie kolejność nie ma znaczenia, ale jeśli się na tym nei znasz za bardzo to łatwiej będzie najpierw Windowsa zainstalować
<banhead> probowalem wszystkiego zeby to naprawic ale sie nie da
<banhead> czyli wszystko na NTFS, kazda partycje, tak?
<Psotnick> Tzn, na NTFS tą pod Windowsa
<Psotnick> Resztę na jakiś obsługiwany przez Suse, czyli pewnie ext3 albo ext4
<banhead> ok, potem sobie juz poradze, aby jakos kompa doprowadzic do normalnego stanu
<banhead> dzieki wielkie :D
<Psotnick> Nie ma za co
<Psotnick> Miłej nocy ;)
<banhead> branoc ;)
#ubuntu-pl 2014-07-19
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/zSZBBRJ.jpg
<nakazanieto> `utf
<nakazanieto> nie dziala juz?
<nakazanieto> `utf8
<nakazanieto> to dupa
<gjm> :>
<Ashiren> za???? g??? ja??
<nakazanieto> o jezu
<nakazanieto> chociaz nie ufam wam!
<nakazanieto> join #debian-pl
<geekboy68k> haj
<nakazanieto> geekboy68k: cześć
<geekboy68k> wieki nie korzystalem z IRC-a :)
<geekboy68k> bylem pewien, ze w Polsce malo kto go jeszcze uzywa
<gjm> tylko lamusy
<nakazanieto> i gimbusy
<Dread> i gjm
<geekboy68k> good
<geekboy68k> odnajde sie w srodowisku <3
<Dread> bo on i lama i gimba
<gjm> dupa cicho
<nakazanieto> Kurde w gimnazjum jest jeszcze przyroda, czy nie?
<geekboy68k> ja biologie mialem
<geekboy68k> i to z niezla laska
<geekboy68k> od razu po studiach do nas przyszla :)
<Dread> gjm: ohyou
<nakazanieto> Chcesz fajne laski na ircu spotkac?
<nakazanieto> #pclinuxos-pl
<Dread> multivitamin jeszcze tam siedzi? ;d
<Dread> i herr andrzej diktator?
<nakazanieto> a nie wiem
<nakazanieto> tam tylko ja, multi i Herrbatek hetero to się zmyłem.
<Dread> bo ja nie zobacze, bo chyba dalej mam tam bana za zakłócanie pana andrzeja
<nakazanieto> jeszcze by mi ktoś sesje wygrzmocił.
<nakazanieto> ja mam bana za wyzywanie pedałów od pedałów
<geekboy68k> : D
<Dread> no, andrzejek dalej tam siedzi.
<nakazanieto> lubi w dupe widocznie
<Dread> dunno
<nakazanieto> Ściągneli sobie takiego  angola.
<nakazanieto> To mowie mu zeby uwazal bo same pedaly siedza, a on mi mowi  ze jest bi...
<nakazanieto> i to jakis super kolega Andrzeja chyba byl
<nakazanieto> Zreszta masz sesje na #archlinux-pl, nie?
<Dread> tsa
<nakazanieto> to Masz wilczka to jego pytaj.
<Dread> jezu
<Dread> wilczek też był homosiem
<nakazanieto> Dalej chyba jest
<nakazanieto> Nie wiem.
<Dread> dunno
<Dread> wczoraj tu szukał Wizarda
<nakazanieto> :D
<nakazanieto> Ide mu napisać na jabberze, ze go pederasci szuakaj!
<nakazanieto> szukają
<nakazanieto> Kurde nie ma go.
<nakazanieto> Ty... moze on już nie wróci co?
<nakazanieto> linuchogeje porwały Wizarda!
<geekboy68k> TYLKO MEKINtOSZ!
<nakazanieto> TYLKO MINTAJ!
<gjm> boge…
<geekboy68k> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy9SjjEO-bE&feature=kp
<nakazanieto> Dread: co masz za DE?
<Dread> dwma mam
<Dread> ew kde
<nakazanieto> geekboy68k: to grodzka chyba jest.
<nakazanieto> "JA JUŻ MAM PAŁE
<nakazanieto> "*
<geekboy68k> jak dla  mnie i tak zbyt kobieca jak na grodzkie
<nakazanieto> Dread: odpicowałeś sobie KDE?
<geekboy68k> skoro juz jestesmy przy KDE
<geekboy68k> korzystal ktos z Trinity Desktop? strasznie wnerwia mnie 4-ka, a to jest rozwijanym forkiem 3.5
<Dread> nakazanieto: nie musiałem zbytnio
<Dread> geekboy68k: to jest nieużywalne.
<geekboy68k> :(
<Dread> i korzysta z starych, też już nieużywalnych bibliotek
<nakazanieto> gówniane to jest
<Dread> i zawala mnóstwo ramu
<nakazanieto> zobacz sobie razor-qt
<geekboy68k> ooo
<geekboy68k> cos dla mnie
<geekboy68k> thx, ogarne
<nakazanieto> ogarniaj, ogarniaj
<nakazanieto> ja sie zastanawiam czy  ta fedora bedzie plynniej od archa chodzic
<Dread> od archa wszystko lepiej chodzi :V
<Dread> chyba, że to ubuntu
<nakazanieto> Dread: widze, że już nie lubisz archa
<nakazanieto> dlaczego?
<gjm> arch to gunwo
<nakazanieto> gjm: to teraz zargumentuj
<gjm> bo tak
<gjm> i co teraz
<nakazanieto> Wobec takiej  argumentacji jestem bezbronny.
<gjm> no i gitara
<nakazanieto> jestem pełen podziwu Twojej osoby.
<gjm> Superancko.
<nakazanieto> gjm: ciężki  był ten egzamin gimnazjalny?
<gjm> Zajebiście.
<nakazanieto> ale dałaeś rade, prawde?
<nakazanieto> prawda*
<gjm> Ale irytujesz mnie, wiesz?
<nakazanieto> z wazajemnością :)
<nakazanieto> wzajemnością*
<nakazanieto> Pracował ktoś z Was kiedyś na jakiejś aplikacji do zarządzania projektami?
<geekboy68k> kazirodztwo mi sie w domu szerzy
<geekboy68k> mialem 2 koty z jednego miotu - kocur i kotka
<geekboy68k> dzis schodze do piwnicy i co znajduje schowanego w kącie? maly kotek
<geekboy68k> slodki <3 caly rudy, pasiasty, jak garfield i z niebieskimi oczami. niemniej jednak szanse, ze przyszedl na swiat przez podzial komorki sa niewielkie
<Ashiren> aww
<Ashiren> :3 http://cdn.makeagif.com/media/7-18-2014/7Lv6cC.gif
<prost22> tylko jeden?
<geekboy68k> wstępnie tak
<prost22> ach wstepnie ;)
<geekboy68k> nie przeszukiwalem piwnicy
<geekboy68k> ten ewidentnie "wylazł" skądś i nie mógł wrócić, bo stal  miauczal. nie wykluczam, ze gdzies jest ich wiecej
<geekboy68k> inna sprawa, ze dla mnie taka sytuacja nie jest normalna
<geekboy68k> tzn zeby brat z siostra ten tego...
<geekboy68k> koty niby sa wychodzace, ale ten maly jest uderzajaco podobny do kocura pod wzgledem umaszczenia
<nakazanieto> wy o kotach rozmawiacie?
<Ashiren> meow
<nvll> a o czym mamy rozmawiać?
<nakazanieto> o koksach, dziwkach i praniu brudnych pieniędzy?
<geekboy68k> mialem to przez ostatni rok na UEWr
<geekboy68k> moj wykladowca od mikroekonomii sie w tym specjalizuje, ponadto jest to jego prywatna pasja (chociaz twierdzi, ze nie jest praktykujacy)
<geekboy68k> wiec sorry, ale mi sie znudzilo
<nakazanieto> to nie wiem. O wpływie zorzy polarnej na faunę i florę w północnej części Mozambiku?
<geekboy68k> TTIP
<geekboy68k> szanse i zagrozeia dla polskiego przemyslu
<geekboy68k> pisze o tym prace dyplomowa
<geekboy68k> mozecie napisac za mnie, ja tylko wydrukuje logi :P
<nakazanieto> Możesz mi znalexć polonizacje do  vtiger
<geekboy68k> o
<geekboy68k> bo szukam CRMa do firmy
<geekboy68k> poki co jechali na ifirma
<geekboy68k> ma byc:
<geekboy68k> a) ksiegowosc
<geekboy68k> b) organizacja czasu pracy
<geekboy68k> c) wewnetrzna poczta dla pracownikow
<nakazanieto> i najlepiej za friko, nie?
<geekboy68k> no i kadry
<geekboy68k> ogarnialem OpenCRM
<geekboy68k> aleeee
<geekboy68k> nie chce mi sie nad nim siedziec xD
<geekboy68k> niby moduly sa, ale interfejs kuleje, trzebaby to jakos ogarnac
<nakazanieto> Chłopie, ja mam znalexć CRM, który ma powiadomienia sms...
<geekboy68k> ten vtiger daje rade?
<nakazanieto> no jest  całkiem fajny
<nakazanieto> czekaj ci dam  demo
<geekboy68k> ma to co wymienilem?
<nakazanieto> http://www.vtiger.pl/przetestuj.html
<nakazanieto> Nie wiem, sprawdź
<nakazanieto> Ma to czego ja potrzebuje.
<geekboy68k> hehe
<geekboy68k> co do spolszczenia
<geekboy68k> https://discussions.vtiger.com/index.php?p=/discussion/170552/jezyk-polski-w-vtiger-6/p1
<geekboy68k> tu pisza ze ma byc od razu
<geekboy68k> huh
<geekboy68k> to demo
<geekboy68k> wyglada topornie
<geekboy68k> 2000 B.C.
<geekboy68k> ale sam system rzeczywiscie, rozbudowany
<geekboy68k> choc nie tak jak opencrm
<nakazanieto> Chłopie jakbym mógł Ci pokazać na jakim systemie pracowałem to byś się zesrał.
<nakazanieto> CRM = arkusz kalkulacyjny
<nakazanieto> geekboy68k: masz jakieś demo tego opencrm?
<gjm> zesrałbyś się
<gjm> huehuehuehuehuheuheuheu
<geekboy68k> si
<nakazanieto> tak, tak gjm. Widzę, że juz do głowy we wakacje dostajesz.
<nakazanieto> Niebawem  wrzesień i znów tornisterek, misio i z mamą do gimnazjum.
<gjm> Tak.
<gjm> Dobra.
<geekboy68k> to zmienilo nazwe na Odoo
<geekboy68k> https://demo1.openerp.com/web
<gjm> We wrześniu zdejmę.
<gjm> Po rozpoczęciu roku.
<geekboy68k> a tu masz dodatkowe rozszerzenia do niego
<geekboy68k> https://www.odoo.com/apps
<gjm> Już sobie nie pogadacie, przynajmniej tutaj.
<geekboy68k> duuuuuuuuuuszno
<geekboy68k> paaaaaaaaaaaaarno
<geekboy68k> goraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaco
<geekboy68k> pracowac sie nie da
<geekboy68k> to widac w ogole co pisze?
<geekboy68k> :|
<mati75> geekboy68k: witajcie hipisie!
<ChaosEngine> geekboy68k: a tam pitolisz, pogadamy za 3-4 miechy
<ChaosEngine> zatęsnkisz za ciepełkiem
<geekboy68k> poki co
<geekboy68k> to tesknie za moim macbookiem
<geekboy68k> musze sie uzerac z zestawem pc + fedora
<geekboy68k> ale lapka mi dziewczyna zabrala bo jej cos wysiadlo
<geekboy68k> myslalem, ze w nagrode chociaz porucham
<geekboy68k> a uslyszalem jedynie przypomnienie, zebym zakupy zrobil
<ChaosEngine> geekboy68k: zbieraj punkty, może w końcu będzie wypłata ;-)
<ChaosEngine> ej, zaktualizowałem ubu-12.04 do 14.04. Zostało mi sporo plików *.ucf-old
<ChaosEngine> jest jakaś komenda aby przejść po nich wszystkich i porównać je/nadpisac/skasować?
<ChaosEngine> ucfq/ucfr?
<ChaosEngine> szukam jakiegoś automatu
<geekboy68k> chyba nikt z aktywnych osob nie uzywa tu ubuntu :D
<ChaosEngine> :-)
<ChaosEngine> no dobra, przesadziłem, tych plików ucf jest całe ~10 sztuk
<geekboy68k> skoro to oldy
<geekboy68k> to moze po prostu je wywalic?
<ChaosEngine> no właśine robię rozeznanie co to za syf
<ChaosEngine> taki syf się zrobił po # sudo update-manager -d z; AFAIR
<gjm> find z exec?
<ChaosEngine> gjm: chodziło miu bardziej o jakiś automat z jakąś auto-magią
<Ashiren> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m2ojb94Epr1qzv52ko1_1280.jpg
<Ashiren> :3
<ChaosEngine> dobra dobra, zara będzie mój futrzak
<geekboy68k> o
<geekboy68k> waz mojej kolezanki
<geekboy68k> zywi sie takimi futrzakami
<geekboy68k> co prawda nie kotami, ale gabaryty podobne
<gjm> Fajowo.
<szymon_g> witam
<ChaosEngine> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-5zpus33h1Y0/U8rcMlWkipI/AAAAAAAAWeE/izaImKHaUtE/w999-h749-no/IMG_20140719_214546.jpg
<gjm> Fajny (:
<szymon_g> jak bezpieczne jest wrzucenie materialu w torrencie na tpb? w sensie: czy oni udostepniaja (jesli sie wlasciciel praw autorskich upomni) email osoby ktora uploadowala torrenta oraz jego IP adress (wiem... jesli ktos seeduje to i tak mozna jego ip uzyskac)?
<szymon_g> ChaosEngine: fajny kociak. wlazi juz na firany?
<gjm> ChaosEngine: Ja mam takie cudaki: https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/1454654_442042745900658_1391103961_n.jpg i https://scontent-a-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/t1.0-9/1004643_407778709327062_2093179517_n.jpg
<gjm> A w pracy: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/10392376_542418022529796_566689230497819814_n.jpg
<ChaosEngine> ,note szymon_g wlazi ze hoho. Lata bokiem, zasuwa dziary po rękach itp ;-)
<ChaosEngine> .note szymon_g wlazi ze hoho. Lata bokiem, zasuwa dziary po rękach itp ;-)
<gjm> Nie ma.
<ChaosEngine> damn
<ChaosEngine> ale pierwszy kot z zachowaniem psa ;-)
<ChaosEngine> jakiego widziałem
<gjm> aportuje?
<gjm> mój tak
<ChaosEngine> przychodzi na komendę
<gjm> e tam
<ChaosEngine> ;-]
<gjm> mój lubi, jak mu się chusteczki rzuca
<gjm> tzn. paczkę z chusteczkami
<gjm> albo sam kradnie
<gjm> ten mniejszy
<ChaosEngine> ten tunel na zdjęciu to jego ulubiona zabawka
<ChaosEngine> może ją męczyć godzinami
<gjm> :)
<ChaosEngine> BTW to kot kumpla, matkuję mu tylko przez urlop
<ChaosEngine> starego kociarza ze mnie robią
#ubuntu-pl 2014-07-20
<prost> hej, mam pytanko, nowy jestem. na ubuntu 14.04 xchat nie zapisuje automatycznych wejsc do pokoi. dodaje do ulubionych ale po restarcie pusto. musze szukac pokoi recznie
<prost> o opcjach zaznaczone dodaj do ulubionych
<prost> jakis plik moze musze edytowac?
<Yuji> hi
<Yuji> ogarnia ktos pthreads?
<el_biju> czesc
<el_biju> mam problem z odpaleniem programamu dreamstream
<el_biju> wywala caly czas komuniakt The following plugins could not be loaded:
<el_biju>      - ffdec_h264
<el_biju> przeinstalowalem GStreamer , ale to nic nie dalo
<el_biju> GStreamer-WARNING **: Failed to load plugin '/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstaudiodelay.so': /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstaudiodelay.so: undefined symbol: gst_base_transform_set_gap_aware
<el_biju> takie cos mi wywala
<crystal__> witam testuje beep w irssi, moze ktos cos napisac?
<geekboy68k> beep
<crystal__> dzieki ale musisz moj nick napisac chyba
 * geekboy68k slaps crystal__
<crystal__> dzieki, nie dziala, dalej kminie
#ubuntu-pl 2015-07-13
<jacekowski> drathir: zimbra?
<jacekowski> drathir: ale jest jeszcze kilka innych
<jacekowski> drathir: ale ja uzywam zimbry
<drathir> jacekowski: dzeki wielkie tak to to...
<drathir> jacekowski: wlasnie zapamietalem jak opowiadales, dlatego bezpospednio zapytalem, jeszcze raz wielkie dzieki...
<jacekowski> drathir: a co chcesz zrobic?
<drathir> jacekowski: osoba szukala alternatywy dla serverow mailowych to pomyslalem, ze polece, bo mi sie skojarzyly dobre opinie na jego temat...
<drathir> jego/jej*
<jacekowski> zimbra to wielki soft ktory jako minimum potrzebuje 2-3GB wolnego ramu zeby dzialac
<jacekowski> i darmowa wersja nie ma activesync
<jacekowski> a to byl powod dla ktorego uzywam zimbry
<jacekowski> bo chcialem miec push emaile na iphone kilka lat temu
<jacekowski> i synchronizacje i inne bajery
<jacekowski> a wtedy to byla praktycznie jedyna alternatywa
<jacekowski> troche hakowania i mam pelna wersje komercyjna za darmo
<jacekowski> z licencja na 1000 lat na 10000 kont
<gjm> bagiety już jado
<Dread> tak
<Ashiren> http://x3.cdn03.imgwykop.pl/c3201142/comment_B8OzQGChLkd5w8aBGTuAyxLBzQDk8wm4.jpg
<Bodzioslaw> tak
<kristian_on_linu> hi
<firemark> hi
<kristian_on_linu> is there a room for general chat ... I have some touristy questions :)
<firemark> but why on ubuntu-pl?
<kristian_on_linu> because I'm going to Poland :)
<firemark> ok :-)
<kristian_on_linu> and I don't know other Polish chans ...
<Ashiren> :o
<Ashiren> how may we help you
<kristian_on_linu> okay, so thinking of going to Gdansk
<Ashiren> good choice
<Dread> nice city
<kristian_on_linu> it seems lovely, and I can get there cheaply
<firemark> kristian_on_linu: where are you from?
<kristian_on_linu> Denmark
<Dread> do you plan to go in deeper poland?
<firemark> ach, dk domain…
<Dread> :D
<kristian_on_linu> I'd love to, but this will only be for a few days
<Dread> would be problematic
<kristian_on_linu> I was in Krakow a few years back
<Dread> gdansk is nice city
<kristian_on_linu> also great
<Dread> great architecture
<kristian_on_linu> yes, Poland has a lot of nice old buildings
<kristian_on_linu> I have a very specific question ... http://www.domharcerza.pl/index.php?lang=2&main=1&sub=2
<firemark> dont ask to ask
<kristian_on_linu> so, this says "single room" ... am I right in assuming that I will get a room for myself? There is not some weird language thing going on?
<firemark> i guess, single room mean one bed
<firemark> but yes, you will get room for yourself
<kristian_on_linu> great
<kristian_on_linu> I need to make up my mind ... either a slightly less cheap hotel outside of town, or this
<kristian_on_linu> do any of you live in Gdansk?
<kristian_on_linu> this is the hotel I'm considering: http://villa.gdansk.pl/en_/
<drathir> kristian_on_linu: trivago if good remember go to check...
<kristian_on_linu> wait a minute, drathir ... I know your name?
<kristian_on_linu> you're on anapnea!
<Dread> :D
<kristian_on_linu> thanks for the trivago idea, some other options there
<kristian_on_linu> thanks for the input, people ... take care!
#ubuntu-pl 2015-07-15
<jacek_> Cześć, na wszystich moich komputerach z Ubuntu 14.04 wyskoczyła informacja o niedziałaniu wtyczki Flash na Firefox z powodów bezpieczeństwa jak gdyby była nieaktualna, a jest, jak i system, co jest grane?
<mati75> firefox blokuje
<mati75> norm
<mati75> a
<jacek_> no ok, ale jak zrobić żeby działało? Do wcziraj działało :)
<jacek_> Czy już nie będzie flasha jak na Chromium?
<mati75> pewnie aktualizacja jakaś dzisiaj będzie
<jacek_> dziex, poczekam
<jacek_> niestety widzę, że skazany jestem dzisiaj na Chrome
<Ashiren> raczej na flasha
<gjm> przecież można zrobić allow
<jacekn> to tak jak flash block tylko wbudowany, fajna sprawa
<Ashiren> w sumie kto dzis nie korzysta z wtyczek na zadanie :?
<TheNumb> ja
<jacekows1i> jaki flashblock
<jacekows1i> ja flasha w ogole nie mam
<jacekows1i> i tyle
<jacekows1i> javy tez
<Ashiren> bo silverlight?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> nic
<TheNumb> wiadomo, że silverlight
<drathir> jacekowski: links/lynx ^^
<jacekowski> drathir: javascript/html5
<jacekowski> drathir: w chrome JS dziala prawie tak szybko jak natywne aplikacje
 * drathir tam chrome nie uzywa, ale dobrze wiedziec...
#ubuntu-pl 2015-07-16
<kristian_on_linu> hi
<kristian_on_linu> my Polish skills are non-existant, can any of you see the prices for Otelix Zajazd in Gdansk?
<BlessJah> /1/0
<jacek_> Witajcie! Problem z wtyczką Flash w Firefoksie na moich wszystkich kompach (Ubuntu 14.04) niestety trwa, nie ma żadnych nowych aktualizacji. U Was też tak jest?
<jacek_> Aktualne wersje wtyczki Adobe Flash Player na wszytskich 3 kompach to 11.2.202.481
<gjm> about:config → extensions.blocklist.enabled ustawić na false
<drathir> bry...
<Voldenet> to jest dobre, że flash jesst wszędzie blokowany
<Voldenet> zauważyłem, że zadziwiająco rzadko go w ogóle potrzebuję
<Voldenet> tylko do niedopracowanych odtwarzaczy filmów
<Voldenet> które dawno powinny były zacząć używać html5
<oleksa_p> witam
<oleksa_p> panowie czy ktos sie bawil w kompilacje kernela ze zrodel
<oleksa_p> skompilowalem sobie jadra ale podczas uruchamiania zada initrd a ja chcialbym skompilowac tak aby uruchamialo sie bez initrd
<firemark> oleksa_p: weź gentoo, naucz kompilować kernele w mig
<firemark> kristian_on_linu: hi guy
<Ashiren> albo arch
<firemark> oleksa_p: w sumie co ci przeszkadza ten initrd?
<kristian_on_linu> still looking for a place to stay in Gdansk :)
<oleksa_p> nie przeszkadza ale zrobilem sobie linuxa z paczek tar gz wszystko sam kompilowalem kazdy program
<firemark> i can't help you with gdańsk. I usually find place on booking.com
<oleksa_p> no i chcialbym uruchamiac go bez initrd
<firemark> oleksa_p: wat wat
<firemark> oleksa_p: kernel czy cały system skompilowałeś?
<firemark> bo jak cały system to weź sobie gentoo faktycznie
<oleksa_p> caly system kompilowalem z paczek i kernel tez
<firemark> na peruna ;-d
<firemark> masz mało lat pewnie, to ci się chce by twój system był wydajny o 3 milisekundy przy starcie
<kristian_on_linu> I cannot make up my mind ...
<firemark> kernel jeszcze się opłaca, ale system. Nope
<kristian_on_linu> no worries, firemark
<oleksa_p> oplaca sie uczysz sie linuxa
<firemark> no, tak trochę.
<Dread> uczyć w sensie?
<firemark> kristian_on_linu: ok. I'm not from Gdańsk. I can't help you
<oleksa_p> w sesnie jak konfigurowac gdzie znajduja sie pliki konfiguracyjne jak roziwazywac problemy jak cos ci nie dziala
<Dread> oleksa_p: jest takie powiedzenie, z którym Cię wszędzie odeślą
<Dread> RTFM
<oleksa_p> bo jak wzialem sobie initrd z ubuntu niby sie uruchamia ale nie wgrywa masy modoluw
<oleksa_p> nie ma sieci nie ma dzwieku
<oleksa_p> jak robie lsmod to lista jest krotka na 5 pozycji
<Dread> po co Ci initrd?
<oleksa_p> no wlasnie niepotrzebny tyle ze nie chce sie bez niego jajo uruchomic
<oleksa_p> ale dostalem podpowiedz ze mge miec ster dysku jako modul a nie wkompilowany w jadro
<mati75> gjm: dodałem się grupy malinarzy już żałuje
<Dread> :DDDD
<Dread> mati75: po co :D
<mati75> muszę do mgr jakaś pcb zrobić
<mati75> pomyślałem o malinie a+
<firemark> kurwa
<firemark> moja magisterka
<firemark> :DDD
<Dread> mati75: esp + shit nie starczy?
<mati75> Dread: http://www.wykop.pl/wpis/13546201/mireczki-widzial-ktos-raspberrypi-model-a-w-polsce/
<Dread> ja to patrze
<Dread> >robił ktoś z was odbiornik satelitarny na malinie?
<mati75> Dread: 3/4 softu już na malinie zrobiłem
<mati75> nie chce mi się pisać od nowa
<Dread> czaje :x
<mati75> u majfredów kupi cały zestaw za cene samej płytki w pl
<mati75> widzę że pan zajebista grzywka jak spamił tak spami
<mati75> swoim gównem
<mati75> Czyżby podłączenie monitora VGA do Raspberry Pi było możliwe za pomocą takiej przejściówki?
<mati75> nie nie da się
<kristian_on_linu> is there a general IRC channel for discussion of Polish stuff?
<mati75> kristian_on_linu: ##poland
<mati75> https://www.facebook.com/kursrpi/photos/a.503636889780194.1073741829.484082141735669/673040719506476/?type=1&fref=nf
<mati75> serio kurwa serio
<mati75> kristian_on_linu: double hash is there
<Dread> serio.
<kristian_on_linu> thanks, mati75 ... it works!
<firemark> mati75: fajne :D
<mati75> gość amerykę odkrywa
<Dread> ta 'społeczność malinowa' to takie 100% murrica
<firemark> a co jest nie tak z nimi?
<mati75> wyjątkowa odporność na wiedze i korzystanie z google
<mati75> "odpadł mi sześcian z płytki"
<mati75> sześcian zwany kondensatorem
<mati75> a mylenie prądu z napięciem to norma
<Dread> 'czy zasilacz 5v 2a nie spali mi maliny'
<Dread> jak ja kocham
<firemark> ok…
<firemark> chuj z tym - chodzi mi o ten wpis
<mati75> z lcd?
<firemark> tak
<firemark> nie mam facebooka, nie wiem co tam chodzi i co tam śmieszne :D
<mati75> jest tam taki jeden miszcz co ma zajebistą grzywkę na zdjęciu
<mati75> i po prostu co odkryje nowego to wrzuca
<Dread> który to tam
<Dread> oleś?
<Dread> czy inny? :D
<mati75> z tym lcd to poleciał
<mati75> Dread: takie zielone tło i nick na fotce
<Dread> a ten
<Dread> ksero
<Dread> czy jak on tam
<mati75> dokładnie
<firemark> meh, są mniej umiejętni i bardziej umiejętni
<mati75> tak jest większość tych drugich
<Dread> nie
<mati75> lcd to fajne rozwiązanie
<Dread> tam większość jest po prostu debili :D
<mati75> fb traktują jak google
<firemark> no ale weź spróbuj się spytać, to odrazu cię od debili znajadą
<firemark> 'hurr durr patrzcie nie umie korzystać z X'
<Dread> no
<Ashiren> i zasilacz z czarnej listy
<mati75> rozumiem specyficzny problem
<firemark> albo pomóżcie albo zignorujcie :D just
<mati75> ale jak komuś wali repozytorium 404
<mati75> ja robię to drugie
<mati75> bo po paru latach głupota ludzi potrafi załamać
<firemark> to wiem
<mati75> Mam pytanie jak przenieść pakiet z fedory do mint. Tak by pojawił się w
<mati75> repozytoriach.
<mati75> codziennie mam takie kwiatki na mailu
<firemark> próbuję zakładać, że osoba zwyczajnie jest niedoświadczona a nie odrazu 'debil'
<firemark> mati75: z list dyskusyjnych?
<mati75> firemark: nie, od razu do mnie walą
<mati75> 3/4 nie wie jak się z list korzysta
<mati75> takie czasy
<mati75> podobnie jak irc
<firemark> bo nie potrzeby przy facebook
<mati75> firemark: nie tyle nie brak doświadczenia, co po prostu brak samodzielnego działania
<firemark> jest to o tyle dobre, że osoby coś potrafiące z kodzeniem/elektrocośtam mają własne community
<mati75> w szkołach wpadają myślenie według schematów
<mati75> a potem 1/4 matury nie zdaje
<Dread> to, że uczniowie to debile to nie wina systemu
<Dread> jak większości nie chce sie nawet zadania domowego zrobić
<firemark> tylko rodziców
<firemark> albo ich brak ;p
<mati75> albo jednego i drugiego
<mati75> to co ostatnio widziałem to mnie wcale nie dziwi że nie zdają
<Dread> u mnie tylko 18 osób na szczęście ;D
<mati75> przyszedł gość się na uczelnie zapisać, typowy dres i oczywiście dwaj kumple do towarzystwa
<mati75> "bo jak widzę te budynki to mi się odechciewa studiować"
<mati75> jakbym go uczył to by długo u mnie nie wytrzymał
<Dread> ja miałem w wtorek latankę po pwrze
<Dread> dużo miłych pań z recepcji poznałem ,_,
<firemark> ja za 3 miesiące magister…
<firemark> jest o tyle dobrze, że większość debili się wykrusza po roku
<mati75> na 300 miejsc przyjeli 500 osób
<mati75> już zakładają że 200 wyleci
<Dread> sie zastanawiam ile ze mną razem będzie ;D
<mati75> u mnie na inż zaczynało 180 skończyło 24
<Dread> o chuj ;d
<mati75> jakiś ładny post rano napisze
<firemark> no na polsl dośc dużo
<mati75> żeby im dać trochę do myślenia
<firemark> mati75: na debili nic nie poradzisz
<firemark> mati75: ale proszę cię, nie myl osoby debilne z osobami niedoświadczonymi
<mati75> nie, chce pytanie zadać
<mati75> tylko tak żeby debile nie zrozumieli
<firemark> chyba że bardzo chcesz się odegrać za stracone dni w gimnazjum
<mati75> firemark: to ja rozróżniam
<firemark> ;-d
<oleksa_p> u mnie bylo sporo osob na studiach wystarczylo ze przyszly przedmioty o si i programowania urzadzen mobilbych i masa odpadla
<mati75> firemark: niedoświadczona pyta
<mati75> a debil to debil
<oleksa_p> wiadomo zostana ci ktorzy to lubia i chca sie tego uczyc a ni ci ktorzy tak seobie przyszli
<mati75> wystarczy popatrzeć ilu fanów ma popek
<oleksa_p> a kto to popek bo ja nie wiem :D
<mati75> aż wczoraj sprawdzałem kto to jest
<mati75> jakiś raper
<BlessJah> język firemark, mati75, Dread
<Dread> BlessJah: odezwał się święty
<mati75> BlessJah: tak jest wujku bj!
<Dread> blodżo
<mati75> p
<oleksa_p> jaki jezyk ja tu zlego slowa nie przeczytalem :)
<firemark> BlessJah: aj tam
<firemark> BlessJah: za 20 min weekend :P
<mati75> zawsze można idlować
<Dread> i narzekać
<Dread> jak bidżej
<BlessJah> wystarczy nie przeklinac
<firemark> czasami się nie da.
<Dread> BlessJah: polskich znaków używaj może, co?
<mati75> jak na kanale obok
<oleksa_p> zgadza sie
<mati75> od 3 dni spokój
<BlessJah> proszę
<Dread> jak już tak sramy się o czystość języka ;d
<oleksa_p> czasem sie nie da
<oleksa_p> nie klnac
<oleksa_p> wszystko zalezy jaki cenzura cie otaczaja :D
<BlessJah> naliczyłem dwie prostytutki i dwa penisy, symetrycznie
<Dread> jaj
<Dread> ja nie widze żadnej
<oleksa_p> faktycznie symetria
<Dread> więc nie wiem, co Ty masz tam przed oczami bidżej.
<mati75> równowaga w przyrodzie zachowana
<oleksa_p> jak to sie mowi
<firemark> BlessJah: na jeden penis jedna prostytutka
<firemark> pasuje :D
<oleksa_p> w przyrodzie nic nie zginie bo juz rydzyk wszystko zabral :D
<BlessJah> Dread: wyrażenia regularne na popularne przekleństwa mam przed oczami
<firemark> e, żarty o rydzyku teraz w nie modzie
<firemark> poczekaj do jesieni
<Dread> BlessJah: dobrze, bo już się bałem, że w burdelu skończyłeś.
<firemark> BlessJah: chyba cię nie lubią tutaj :D
<oleksa_p> firemark: dobry tekst ostatnio slyszalem
<oleksa_p> cytuje:"naprawde nic do ciebie nie mam"
<firemark> oleksa_p: ?
<oleksa_p> "nawet szacunku "
<firemark> heh ;d
<BlessJah> firemark: bo idluję i wchodzę tylko jak hilighty widzę, a regexy na nick i przekleństwa mam w jednej grupie
<firemark> dobry admin
<oleksa_p> z ciekawosci zapytam bo kompiluje jaderko bzImage tylko
<BlessJah> pokarało mnie kiedyś opem, to teraz się poczuwam
<oleksa_p> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=n
<oleksa_p> teraz powinno sie uruchomic bez initrd??
<firemark> initrd jest w sumie 'ok'
<firemark> jak jebnie partycja to masz jakąś tam szansę ogarnąć co się stało
<firemark> BlessJah: przepraszam ;p
<BlessJah> eh, dzieci
<BlessJah> do wyra, spać
<firemark> jutro do pracy
<firemark> po co komu praca
<firemark> bycie bezrobotnym takie tanie.
<BlessJah> karaluchy pod poduchy a zabawki posprzątać, żeby się ktoś w nocy nie zabił
 * BlessJah nigdy nie był dobry w rymowanki
<oleksa_p> wiesz tylko nie za bardzo wiem jak zrobic initrd w ubuntu jest gotowe narzedzie update initramfs
<oleksa_p> u mnie tego nie ma
<firemark> mam pytanie
<firemark> czy twój system jest bez repo?
<oleksa_p> tak
<oleksa_p> tylko paczki
<firemark> dlaczego jesteś taki głupi?
<firemark> czy masz tyle czasu by samemu sboie robić update całego systemu?
<oleksa_p> a powiedz mi skoro wszystko instalowalem z paczek zrodomwy make i make install
<firemark> ile ci to zajęło?
<oleksa_p> po co mi repo
<oleksa_p> skoro wiecej czasu mi zajmie stworzenie repo
<firemark> mi zainstalowanie świeżego ubuntu trwa… pół godziny
<firemark> mam cały system
<oleksa_p> a 2 barnie repo z debiana czy ubuntu mija sie z celem skoro kazda paczke chce miec skompilowana na moim procku
<firemark> no to weź gentoo :D
<Ashiren> :o
<oleksa_p> mam funtoo ale to wciaz jest czyjas dystrybucja
<firemark> tylko tam instalacja trwa… dłużej
<oleksa_p> a ja chce swoja
<firemark> dobra, poddaję się. Zestarzejesz się, pójdziesz do pracy
<oleksa_p> juz pracuje
<firemark> i nie bedziesz mieć czasu na takie zabawy :P
<oleksa_p> oprocz tego fotografuje komponuje muzyke gram na gitarze
<oleksa_p> i mam czas :D
<oleksa_p> bo nie mam dzieci
<oleksa_p> :D
<firemark> :D
<firemark> +1
<oleksa_p> to czas przetestowac
<oleksa_p> jaderko sie skompilowalo bez initrd
<Dread> po co komu initrd ,_<
<Dread> 1st
<oleksa_p> no i dostalem kernel panic
<oleksa_p> ubable to moint root fs
<Dread> dalej nie wkompilowałeś obsługi dysku w kernel, tylko jako moduł.
<Dread> albo systemu plików ;d
<oleksa_p> wlasniepoprawielm z M na * i kompiluje znowu
<oleksa_p> baszczescie make bzImage idzie sparwnie
<oleksa_p> Device Drivers -->
<oleksa_p> >   Multiple Devices -->
<oleksa_p> >     Device Mapper Suppor
<oleksa_p> w tym grzebalem
<oleksa_p> a wlasnie powinienem make bzImage robic czy make vmlinux
<firemark> dobranoc
<oleksa_p> slodkich
#ubuntu-pl 2015-07-18
<Ashiren> happy Caturday :3 https://i.imgur.com/xjqB37r.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/SfSFWkc.jpg
<firemark> Ashiren: moglem sie domyslac co wkleisz.
<Ashiren> mogles
<drathir> bry...
<TheNumb> ry
<Mattti> hej
<Mattti> jak można zainstalować sterowniki do radeona na debian testing
<firemark> apt-getem? :D
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> Mattti: #debian
<Mattti> czepiacie się szczegółów
<Mattti> apt-get ale co dalej ;P
<TheNumb> zobacz wiki debiana leniu śmierdzący
<TheNumb> wszystko tam jest
<Mattti> tylko nie śmierdzący :)
<TheNumb> gorąco to śmierdzący
<TheNumb> https://wiki.debian.org/ATIProprietary
<TheNumb> masz
<TheNumb> wczoraj instalowałem je na testingu i działało
<Mattti> mi X-y nie wstają po instalacji
<Mattti> ale może teraz się uda
<Mattti> a bo nie mam tego wpisu w repo
<Mattti> widzisz TheNumb jak chcesz to potrafisz
<TheNumb> wal się
<TheNumb> ;/
<TheNumb> leniu
<Mattti> już lepiej
<TheNumb> śmierdzący
<Mattti> gorzej :/
<TheNumb> takie som fakty
<TheNumb> a f faktah po faktah
<Mattti> TheNumb: bardzo dziękuję za pomoc
<TheNumb> prosz
<TheNumb> 5 złoty
<Mattti> niech Ci Bóg w dzieciach wynagrodzi
<TheNumb> oj nie
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/dnbVhVs.jpg
<Mattti> TheNumb: jeśli jeszcze mógłbym Ci zająć chwilę
<Ashiren> :o
<Ashiren> nie pozwalam
<Mattti> to Tobie zajmę ;P
<Ashiren> pacman -S catalyst
<Ashiren> :p http://i1.kwejk.pl/k/obrazki/2015/07/493da6a3a383d069e3e4ac95944617e4.jpg
<firemark> [12:31:18]  Mattti » widzisz TheNumb jak chcesz to potrafisz
<firemark> lol, ale trzeba być dupkiem :D
<firemark> opieprzyć kogoś za ktoś nie chce ci pomóc boś leń
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/gk5eymd.jpg
<firemark> :3
<Mattti> jak nie czujesz ironii w tym co pisałem to mi przykro
<firemark> no nie zauwazywalem
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/XYfebCF.jpg
<dawciobiel> If i wanna do drop from another process memory under linux do i have to have some special privilages to do it? Is there any memory access restricion under linux to read/write memory?
<TheNumb> dawciobiel: tutaj mało kto mówi po niemiecku
<firemark> TheNumb: lol ;p
<firemark> rozbawiłeś mnie
<Bodzioslaw> TheNumb: u wot m8
<Bodzioslaw> TheNumb śmieszek
<TheNumb> smieszek leszek
<TheNumb> smieszke
<TheNumb> dawciobiel ładnie zrobił kalkę językową
<TheNumb> zrzut -> drop
<TheNumb> ;p
<TheNumb> dawciobiel: http://bfy.tw/sWv
<dawciobiel> :D
<dawciobiel> niemiecku czy nie pytałem (wklejałem treść pytania) na kiilku kanałach dlatego tutaj było również po "niemiecku"
<Bodzioslaw> ;p
<TheNumb> fuck logic
<TheNumb> wchodzi na polski kanał, pisze po niemiecku
<Bodzioslaw> TheNumb: cyka?
<TheNumb> сука.
<Bodzioslaw> i weź tu dote zainstaluj :/
<dawciobiel> nie piszę tylko wklejam treść pytania, bo nie chciało mi się przepisywać skoro i tak każdy zrozumie po "niemiecku".
<TheNumb> сука блядь
<firemark> TheNumb: to ni cs:go
<TheNumb> firemark: ci
<Bodzioslaw> firemark: patrz jak się nauczył skubany
<TheNumb> dawciobiel: "nie chciało mi się"
<TheNumb> Mnie też nie chce się poważnie odpowiedzieć.
<dawciobiel> :D
<dawciobiel> W każdym razie wracając do treści pytania to wygląda na to, że do read/write to/from memory wystarczą uprawnienia na poziomie użytkownika. Tzn jeżeli proces z którego chcę dokonać odczytu jest procesem uruchomionym ma moim koncie - to mogę. Jeżeli nie - to tylko root może
<dawciobiel> Ciekawi mnie dlaczego nie ma dodatkowej ochrony w sensie każdy proces może robić tylko odczyt/zapis własnej i tylko własnej pamięci
<Bodzioslaw> ;]
<TheNumb> /proc/22720/mem: Brak dostępu
<Bodzioslaw> TheNumb: twój proces?
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> :)
<Bodzioslaw> (:
<TheNumb> thenumb  22720  0.0  0.0   4228   684 pts/21   S+   17:40   0:00 ./dupa
<firemark> no /mem jest się trudno dobrać
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> tutaj czeba róta
<TheNumb> :(
<firemark> szczególnie do pamięci dupy
<Bodzioslaw> TheNumb: *brofist*
<Bodzioslaw> TheNumb: cgroup
<TheNumb> :D
<dawciobiel> TheNumb: daj ll /proc/22720/mem
<dawciobiel> i sprawdź uprawnienia na tym pliku
<TheNumb> -rw------- 1 thenumb thenumb 0 lip 18 17:40 /proc/22720/mem
<TheNumb> :)
<dawciobiel> -rw------- 1 root root 0 Jul 18 17:45 mem
<dawciobiel> skoro masz swojego usera, to nie wiem
<dawciobiel> nie znam się
<TheNumb> -rwxrwxr-x 1 thenumb thenumb 8608 lip 18 17:40 dupa*
<jacekowski> grsec/pax/selinux i inne takie to ograniczaja
<TheNumb> czo teras
<TheNumb> jacekowski: no elo :D
<dawciobiel> smierć i zniszczenie
<jacekowski> TheNumb: a czemu przeklinasz po rosyjsku?
<TheNumb> jacekowski: bo mnie podpuścili :(
<Bodzioslaw> cgroup?
<firemark> cyka to nie jest przekleństwo, to pies
<firemark> :D
<jacekowski> a poza tym, 50Mbit download po 4G mam
<Bodzioslaw> ;]
<TheNumb> jacekowski: też gdzieś tyle wyciskam
<jacekowski> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/a/1370711566
<firemark> TheNumb: na klatę/
<jacekowski> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4514443349
<jacekowski> a tyle w domu
<Bodzioslaw> firemark: wyciska na klatę kratę browarów jak gramy w komputer ;D
<TheNumb> tak
<dawciobiel> The  proc  filesystem  is  a pseudo-filesystem which provides an interface to kernel data structures.  It is
<dawciobiel>        commonly mounted at /proc.  Most of it is read-only, but some files allow kernel variables to be changed.
<TheNumb> thenumb@wall-e:~$ cat /proc/dawciobiel
<TheNumb> nie umie pisać po polsku
<dawciobiel> TheNumb: umie czy nie umie, czasami nie chce i celowo pisze po ang
<Ashiren> :o
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/rjLhVcl.jpg
<TheNumb> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 lip 18 18:08 /proc/dawciobiel*
<TheNumb> papciochmiel
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/13JVoUT.jpg
<Ashiren>  :3 http://i1.kwejk.pl/k/obrazki/2015/07/0296e559a179c7cc7d2c3a89c3148138.jpg
<firemark> ja jebie. nie masz co innego robić tylko wrzucać linki kotów?
<Ashiren> eeyup
<firemark> ok.
<Ashiren> dzien swiety trzeba swiecic
#ubuntu-pl 2016-07-18
<drathir> bry...
<ximian> drathir: cześć
<drathir> ximian: witam...
<tobiasz29> drathir: ximian: witajcie
<tobiasz29> ;]
<ximian> czyli jednak coś tu się dzieje...
<tobiasz29> tak, i to z sensem  \o/
<drathir> tobiasz29: witaj, witaj ^^
<drathir> ximian: tutaj wszyscy w ukryciu... ;p
<gjm> - ahoj, baco!
<gjm> - a hoj ci w dupę
<ximian> jeszcze kilka miesięcy temu tu chyba ze cztery osoby w sumie były
<ximian> jeśli dobrze pamiętam
<tobiasz29> źle pamiętasz
 * drathir od kiedy pamieta to ta sama ekipa sie skrywa ^^
<ximian> cholera
<ximian> no to widocznie demencja starcza musi mnie już dopadać ;-)
<tobiasz29> demencjum klemens  :>
<wincyj> czesc
<gjm> nie
<wincyj> nie dziwi mnie to gjm
<wincyj> ;d
<TheNumb> gjm: chamie i prostaku
<TheNumb> Proszę się zachowywać
<tobiasz29> gjm: prostowniku i hamaku
<gjm> dobrze, że nie "pijaku"
<tobiasz29> aż takim hamakiem nie jestem  :>
<gjm> :D
<TheNumb> <gjm> bagieta w dupie, mmm
<wincyj> xD
<tobiasz29> TheNumb: chamie i prostaku
<Voldenet> >Zachowuj się kulturalnie
<Voldenet> Tylko tutaj zostawię, bo niektórzy się zapominają.
<Voldenet> ximian:  [chanstat] │ #ubuntu-pl user peak: 112 (4y 174d ago) lowest: 2 (2y 166d ago) average: 60.53 users (23d period)
<Ashiren> zachowuj sie
<Ashiren> byle jak ale sie zachowuj
<gjm> Voldenet: no weź zrób z nimi porządek
<tobiasz29> tak
<_cmc> czesc
<wincyj> czesc
<_cmc> chcialbym rozszezyc swoj pulpit o drugi monitor
<_cmc> jednak domyslnie rozszerza na prawa strone
<_cmc> a obeceniej wygodnie by mi bylo przez lewa strone. uzywam xubuntu
<wincyj> poszukaj w ustawieniach ekranu
<_cmc> no wlasnie maxx ubogo tam
<wincyj> mozliwe ze jakis pierdolik musisz doinstalowac zeby oblsuyzc sobie to z gui
<_cmc> ahh mam
<wincyj> gut
 * drathir juz myslal, ze polecialo cos w stylu przeloz kable od monitorow ^^
<_cmc> albo odwroc kabel ;d
<wincyj> stan na glowie
<TheNumb> przytnij kabel od monitora bo masz lagi
<TheNumb> za długi jest
<_cmc> oo pomoglo
<wincyj> ok
<wincyj> xd
#ubuntu-pl 2016-07-22
<scet> Cześć, zmieniam właśnie laptopa na nieco nowszego na którym jest UEFI i zastnawiam się czy nie ustawić stary bios czy UEFI. Głównie pracuje na ubuntu ale win10 też muszę mieć niestety zainstalowany :/
<TheNumb> Zostaw uefi
<Ashiren> ech kiedys byl tylko bios i zycie bylo prostsze
<d42> jeśli przekładasz dysk i nie masz tam gpt
<d42> to chyba raczej legacy? xD
<gjm> walę uefi
<TheNumb> Wale walenie
<scet> zainstalowałm Windosa na UEFI
<scet> potem ubuntu
<scet> i teraz nie wiem jak ustawić program startowy
<scet> Ashiren, racja :)
<Ashiren> grub2 powinien to wykryc :?
<scet> nic nie wykrywa
<scet> z live cd też nie idzie
<Dread> Ashiren: jak nie ma podmontowanego to mu nie wykryje.
<scet> http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/przywracanie-gruba-2-z-livecd/
<scet> ten poradnik nie działa
<Ashiren> huh? os-prober na archu wszystko widzi :v
<Dread> wszystko, czyli:
<Dread>  - archa
<Dread>  - archa
<Dread>  - archa z starym kernelem
<Dread>  - archa
<scet> wykasowałem wszystkie partycję, chciałem zainstalować samo ubuntu i po zakończeniu też się nie uruchamiał
<scet> utworzyłem partycję efi jak podpowiadał instalator ale coś jeszce tam powinienem zrobić?
<drathir> Dread: arch nigdy prblemow z wykrywaniem nie mial...
<Dread> już obrońcy ciekawostek przyrodniczych się znaleźli ;d
<drathir> scet: jak ms pierwszego dajedz to m$ efi Ci sam utworzy...
<scet> ok sprawdzę
<drathir> scet: ale proponuje caly dysk spod linuxa spartycjonowac zeby m$ smieciowych nie porobil...
<scet> jak odpalam instalator win to i tak tworzy mi jakieś 4 dziwne partycje
<scet> nie mam pojęcia do czego
<drathir> scet: tylko wazne, zeby nie zostawic ustej przestrzeni, bo m$ podwedzi i tak ^^
<drathir> scet: dlatego trzeba z pod linuxa utworzyc wszystkie i dopiero po tuym instalacja ms na wybranej to sobie nic sam nie utworzy ^^
<scet> to musze poczytać jakie są wymagane :)
<drathir> scet: nie zeby to bylo zlosliwe czy cos, le nigdy nie masz pojecia co m$ w tle kombinuje ;p
<scet> widziałem ostanio ile opcji trzeba odklikać podczasinstalacji o nie wysyłaniu danych...
<scet> masakra jakaś
<scet> permanentna inwigilacja :P
<drathir>  /boot 256M ext2 lub 4 efi 512M w fat 32 i reszta dowolnie...
<scet> ok thx
<drathir> vfat -F32 jak dobrze pamietam*
<drathir> scet: uzywajac m$ to nie Ty jestes wlascicieem hw ^^
<drathir> teraz juz nawet sobie przenosne serwerownie robia do wysylania update-ow ;p
<scet> heh
<scet> na szczęści win używam sporadycznie :)
<drathir> to tak jakby cos Ci cale lacze zajezdzalo i nie wiedzialbys co to takiego ^^
<drathir> scet: dodatkowo zobacz czy w biosie masz dysk ustawiony, a nie konkretny os...
<drathir> biosie/uefi*
<scet> tak patrze na to
<scet> a wiecie może czy z poziomu ubuntu można zrobić bootowalnego pena z pliku iso z windowsem?
<scet> i oczywiście pod uefi :)
<drathir> scet: zobacz hirensa moze...
<scet> ok
#ubuntu-pl 2016-07-23
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :1.5 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8822383616/h4B63ADEA/
<wincyj> eloszens
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/UkPy6G0.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://www.instagram.com/p/BIHnbr4AW_L/
<Ashiren>  :3 http://i.imgur.com/JFDV9XO.jpg
<Ashiren> :D https://i.redditmedia.com/qSO2Hb087eTRkX_wBRg-Yaqgy7oi4lDOju0CFSixi2U.jpg?w=432&s=dd228835a29806cca6c049433a55c381
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8823159040/h04F14D28/
<Ashiren> :3 http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lzvy273LuT1r0mbi6o1_1280.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2016-07-24
<greggg> czesc orientuje sie ktos moze czy tego typu urzadzenia -http://www.c4i.com.pl/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&view=productdetails&virtuemart_product_id=3712&virtuemart_category_id=598
<greggg> zadziala w roli dysku sieciowego
<greggg> myslalem pierwsze o jakims tanim nas - ale przydal by mi sie serwer php itd -
<greggg> pomyslalem o czyms jak raspbery pi, banana pi - sa z sata i usb3
<greggg> ale w sumie takie tvboxy to chyba sprzetowo to samo a od razu jest obudowa itd w sumie mozna do tv podlaczyc
<greggg> chodzi mi o serwer dla kilku komputerow
<greggg> plikow
<greggg> zeby mial dobry transfer adekwatny do sata czy usb3
<greggg> po lanie 1 gb
<greggg> te tvboxy z wyzszej polki maja w sumie wszystko tylko ze android - nie wiem czy latwo bedzie na tym zainstalowac ubuntu
<greggg> na ubuntu mam wszystko rozczajone na androidzie obawiam sie problemow ma ktos jakies opinie
<greggg> tutaj sa te mini pc porownanie - https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1098/4826/files/comparisonupdate.png?13077955502273113275
<greggg> ten ordroid kosztuje z 800 zl - ma wszystko ale konfiguracja troche slabsza niz porownywalnego w cenie tvboxa ktory ma wszstko poza ubuntu
<BlessJah> za 500 mozna miec gigabyte brix n3150, za 300-400 mITX mobo z tym samym prockiem i 2-4 sata
<BlessJah> po co sie bawic w jakis tv box?
<Gasher> hej wszystkim
<Gasher> nie wiem czy by was zainteresowało, ale jest tutaj taki polski informatyczno-offtopowy kanał, #pcpl
<Gasher> widzę tutaj jest dużo różnych rozmów, może byście byli zainteresowani :)
<Gasher> cd mini PC to sam mam PC w budzie mATX i RPi
<Gasher> mATX jest akurat jeśli chodzi o wielkość komputera jak dla mnie, i przy tym można normalne podzespoły wsadzić
<drathir> freenasa najlepiej...
<wincyj> eloszka
<Gasher> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2017-07-17
<Matan[M]> bry gałgany jedne
<Matan[M]> ktoś może na szybkiego wspomnieć jaka wersja gnome desktop jest w najnowszym ubuntu? może ktoś ma na widoku
<Ashiren> hmm
<Ashiren> pewnie 3.24
<Matan[M]> thx
<grid2> https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?q=etherum
<grid2> https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?q=etherum,bitcoin
<gjm> No i?
<grid2> sorki chciałem dla kumpla to wkleić
<grid2> ale trend etherum jest praktycznie taki sam jak wykres wartosci etherum
<grid2> ten kto ma dostęp do informacji realtime ma duże udogodnienie
<firemark> widzę że ludzie dalej próbują zarobić
<grid2> jedni zarobić inni zmienić świat na lepsze
<gjm> xD
<firemark> grid2: świat na lepsze?
<grid2> firemark: tak na lepsze
<grid2> autorom tego się udało : http://www.blogher.com/two-must-watch-films-netflix-okja-what-health
<grid2> Okja & What the Health
<firemark> nie rozumiem, co ma do tego etherum
<grid2> kilka technologi szczególnie smart contracts ale to nie bawem tez i btn bedzie miał
<grid2> juz powstają projekty wspierające naukę na bazie smart contracts
<gjm> top
<grid2> firemark: co jest lepsze sztuczna inteligencja tworzona przez pasjonatów p2p czy AI tworzone przez korporacje
<firemark> grid2: czyli dolarami nie mozemy wspierac naukę bo są złe i wymyślił je szatan czy co?
<firemark> bo nie czaję o co cho z etherum
<grid2> kasa to diabeł :p0
<grid2> ;)
<grid2> dużo by pisać ale po krótce decentralizacja władzy
<firemark> ahm
<firemark> no to fajnie :P
<gjm> bebin
<AleksiejLublov> panowie, ktoś mnie naprowadzi na skrypt do irssi, który będzie działał jak urlbuf z weechata? tzn przerzucał linki z kanałów do osobnego okna
<gjm> >panowie
<gjm> sprawdź swój przywilej
<AleksiejLublov> identyfikuje się jako panseksualny helikopter bojowy
<AleksiejLublov> i gówno mi możesz zrobić stara ruro
<AleksiejLublov> :)
<gjm> szanuję
<firemark> helikopter bojowy macierewicza
<firemark> PYR PYR PYR PYR PYR PYR
<gjm> trumpolew
<AleksiejLublov> a tak wracając do tematu, to spotkaliście się z czymś takim czy mogę się już uczyć perla?
<AleksiejLublov> plus właśnie się kapłem, że piszę nie na tym kanale co chciałem
<gjm> No własnie tak coś mi nie pasowało.
<AleksiejLublov> wszystko wina tego, że na każdym kanale te same nicki się przewijają
<firemark> ja mogę wyjść by ci pomóc
<gjm> Ja mogę pomóc mu wyjść.
<Ashiren> ja wyjsc pomoge moc
<grid2> ja mogę nick zmienić
#ubuntu-pl 2017-07-18
<grid2> pytanie na dzieńdobry: do czego/jak można wykożystać program linux tee ? stawiam kawę
<grid2> dla tego kto odpowie
<Dread> zamiast pipe
<Dread> tzn nawet nie tyle pipe, co strumienia do pliku
<Dread> bo np. jak chcesz zrobić sudo coś > plik_dostepny_z_roota
<Dread> to ci powie lolnope
<Dread> i lepiej zrobić coś | sudo tee plik_dostepny_z_roota
<malutka> Hej
<gjm> No cześć.
<malutka> Stabilnie?
<gjm> Chyba.
<firemark_> no tee zawsze jest stabilny
<firemark_> Dread: w sumie dobre wyjasnienie :)
<boXter> Dzień dobry ;-) Czy to działa?
<confluency> boXter: nie. ;)
<Voldenet> niestety nie
<boXter> WoW wykonbinowałem hehe, chciałem się przywitać i podpytać czy forum jeszcze żyje:-)
<boXter> heh widzę że faktycznie coś nie za bardzo tutaj ruchliwie...
<boXter> Szokda, Pozdrawiam Serdecznie
<Dread> no jeju
<Ashiren> forum?
<boXter> Nom forum Ubuntu
<boXter> też tam trochę cicho jak tak patrzę
<boXter> Dread: zbędny komentarz, powinno być Ci przykro że tak tu cicho skoro jeszcze korzystasz z IRC.a
<TheNumb> Dlaczego powinno być mu przykro?
<boXter> Że tu tak cicho...
<Ashiren> alez jest tu spory tuch
<Ashiren> ruch even
<boXter> Magia, znalazł się taki jeden idiota co pyta czy to jeszcze działa i nagle wszyscy w szoku
<boXter> IRC ogólnie jeszcze żyje czy już nie bardzo? pytam serio
<TheNumb> Żyje
<TheNumb> Polski gorzej
<TheNumb> Ale żyje
<boXter> Serio? a gdzie szukać jakichś kanałów?
<confluency> Freenode jeszcze żyje; poza Freenode nie za bardzo.
<boXter> Jest jakaś lista kanałów Freenode? Nie śmiejcie się, nie znam się
<TheNumb>  /list
<boXter> lipa, na telefonie wpisując wywala mnie z apki
<boXter> Wracając do tematu ktoś pomoże z bootowaniem ubuntu? czy już wszyscy specjaliści wymarli?
<boXter> Znowu cisza... szkoda
<gjm> Wiesz, że lepiej jest opisać problem, niż czekać aż ktoś zgadnie o co Ci chodzi?
<boXter> Wiem dlatego go najpierw opisałem na forum a że trochę martwe się okazuje to wyczytałem że w razie W jest kanał IRC, jak widać też trochę martwy :-/
<malutka> Martwy? ;p
<malutka> :o
<malutka> Znajdź sobie w internecie boXter
<boXter> Jak widać 😂
<malutka> IRC ma taka specyfikę po prostu
<malutka> Przyjdź w sobotę boXter
<malutka> ;)
<boXter> Dzięki za radę malutka ale wolał bym mieć kompa do soboty...
<TheNumb> boXter: pisz na angielskojęzycznym kanale ubuntu
<TheNumb> Tam są ludzie
<TheNumb> Ja po robocie nie mam ochoty grzebać znowu w Linuksach
<boXter> Jak bym czuł się taki mocny z angielskiego to bym nie pisał na polskim forum 😂
<boXter> Hmmm no kumam, jednak społeczność jest mocno przereklamowana 😉
<boXter> Jednak jak by ktoś miał jeszcze trochę siły po robocie to mam problem z odpaleniem samego bootowalnego pena z Ubuntu pod Asusem X205T zrobionym przez Rufus.a... to tyle
<drathir> tutaj tylko boty ^^
<drathir> boXter: moze rufus nieaktualny wez unetbootina...
<boXter> rufus aktualny świeżo pobrany próbowałem jeszcze dwoma innymi i to samo unetbootina chyba nie próbowałem
<Dread> po co unetbootin
<Dread> przecież on tylko rąbie rzeczy
<Dread> równie dobrze można wziąć make_boot.bat, który dostarczany jest razem z syslinuxem
<Dread> i tak jakby... nawet będzie działać
<boXter> Dread a na polski?
<Dread> jak masz obraz 'na usb' w pliku .zip
<Dread> bo czasem się takie zdarzają
<Dread> to formatujesz pendrive na fat32, rozpakowujesz tam te pliki
<Dread> i masz w katalogu utils zazwyczaj plik make_boot.bat
<Dread> i trzeba go odpalić jako administrator i wtedy zrobi pendriva bootowalnego
<boXter> OK ale trochę się zgubiłem, mam pena już przygotowanego przez rufusa i co teraz mam go formatować jeszcze raz? formatowany był na fat32 przed rufusem i w trakcie tworzenia
<drathir> Dread: zeby wiedziec, ze dobre iso...
<drathir> Dread: unetbootin chyba rozpakowywuje na pendraku ale dawno nie uzywalem...
<Ashiren> jak bootowalny usb to tylko dd
<drathir> Ashiren: tylko, ze to nie arch, moze nie zadzialac... ^^
<boXter> jak mówcie o tym dd przy wyborze opcji w rufusie to probowalem mr coś tam, dd i trzeciej opcji łączonej
<boXter> iso pobrane najpierw standardowo jak robi to każdy z moją wiedzą a drugi raz przez torrenta bezposrednio ze strony ubuntu
<Dread> drathir: unetbootin odwala jakąś dziwną magię, żeby po swojemu syslinuxa zrobić 0/10 nie polecam.
<TheNumb> Dread: unetbootin instaluje swoją kopię syslinuxa
<TheNumb> która jest cholernie stara
<TheNumb> kupa > długo długo nic > unetbootin
#ubuntu-pl 2017-07-19
<Matan[M]> widzę, kanał żyje jak za 2010
<malutka> :>
<malutka> przyjdź w sobotę Matan[M]
<malutka> aż się zdziwisz :>
<firemark> 2010?
<firemark> to dawno bylo
<Matan[M]> firemark, a lata 90te były 10 lat temu niby
<firemark> nooo
<firemark> tak
#ubuntu-pl 2017-07-20
<lisu> dobry
<lisu> żyjecie?
<gjm> jeden rabin powie tak
<gjm> drugi rabin powie nie
<lisu> siem gjm
<lisu> a
<lisu> Ty bedziesz wiedziec....
<lisu> kojarzysz prawa dostepu do samby create mask i te sprawy?
<gjm> Nie.
<gjm> https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html
<lisu> Tak sobie grzebie i chciałbym ustawić coś takiego, aby wszyscy mieli read only, ale tylko ten user który to swtorzył miał możliwość edycji.
<gjm> Ctrl-F i 'create mask'
<lisu> gjm: link znam, przestudiowałem gadzine
<lisu> wiesz, wychodze z założenia, ze jak już po przeczytaniu wszystkiego, przetestowaniu ile można, nie ma wiecej czasu na zabawe, to może się kogoś mądrzejszego zapytam
<gjm> Nie używam Samby.
<lisu> No niestety mam takie coś, żę musze udostepnic macierz i musze odpowiednie prawa porobić, dla windowsa
<lisu> no trudno
<lisu> mimo wszystko dziex za odpowiedz
<Ashiren> a to nie jest po prostu sticky bit?
<lisu> wlasnie temat rozbrajam
<lisu> własnie w tym problem, ze samba nie za bardzo che sticky ustawiać na katalogu
<lisu> buahaha, dziala, troche pomyslunku i smiga ladnie :)
<gjm> 5zł
#ubuntu-pl 2017-07-21
<Jacek_> Cześć
<Jacek_> mam problem po zaktualizowaniu Lubuntu .
<Jacek_> Komunikat na czarnym ekranie:
<Jacek_> "File system check of the root filesystem failed"
<Jacek_> i niżej w nawiasie (initramfs) i migający kursor
<Jacek_> nie działa ani uruchomienie awaryjne, ani próba odpalenia starszego jądra
<Jacek_> co mogę zobić? Odpaliłem Xubuntu z CD
<Jacek_> Posiadam Lubuntu 16.04
<Ashiren> mhm
<Ashiren> initramfs, jako konsola?
<Jacek_> tak
<Ashiren> skoro jestes juz na cd
<Jacek_> coś takiego, tylko nieco inne wcześniejsze komunikaty
<Jacek_> https://neanderslob.files.wordpress.com/2014/06/htluo.jpg
<Ashiren> moze sprobuj zrobic fsck na partycji z systemem
<Ashiren> to szyfrowany system?
<Jacek_> co toz naczy szyfrowany? Sorry, jeśli to głupie pytanie
<Ashiren> czyli pewnie nie :)
<Jacek_> :)
<Ashiren> wyglada na to ze namieszal w konfigu i nie moze odnalezc partycji z systemem
<Ashiren> mozesz sprobowac podejscie 1. i 2. https://askubuntu.com/a/567897
<Jacek_> robię fsck
<Jacek_> chyba coś się naprawiło, uruchomię kompa ponownie i zobaczę
<Jacek_> wrócę i dam znać
<Jacek_> dzięki za pomoc
<Jacek_> Cześć, już piszę z Lubuntu, pomogło
<Jacek_> dzięki wielkie z apomoc
<Jacek_> już się bałem, że weekend zacznie się od stawiania systemu na nowo
<Ashiren> spoko, to nie gentoo
<Jacek_> od razu posprzątam system i sprawdzę raz jeszcze aktualizacje
<Jacek_> a mam jeszcze jedno pytanie - LXqT ktoś używał na Ubuntu?
<Jacek_> jak ostatnio testowałem (jakieś 1,5 roku temu) to lipa była, a jak jest dziiaj?
<Ashiren> lxqt, ale to chyba lubuntu?
<Jacek_> ja mam Lubuntu z LXDE
<Ashiren> myslalem ze jedno pochodzi od drugiego
<Jacek_> LXqT to jakby kontynuacja LXDE z tego co pamiętam, LXDE jest już martwe chyba
<Jacek_> ale jak ostatnio zainstalowałem LXqT to i nidociągnięia i brak pełnego spolszczenia
<gjm> na co komu spolszczenie
<Jacek_> czasami przydaje się choćby sprawdzanie pisowni w dokumentach, itp :)
<Jacek_> poza tym niepotrzebne w sumie, ale niedociągnięć było dużo
<Jacek_> ale to przy okazji potestuję, raz jeszcze dziękiz a pomoc z awarią
<denysonique> Canonical ma porzucić Unity. Jak myślicie, będa coś robili pożytecznego z GNOME 3, cze jednak tylko wpakują do następnego wydania i kthxbai?
<drathir> denysonique: o pare lat za pozno sie obudzili ;p
<CookieM> Mark zrobił przegląd projektów i mu wyszło, że desktop nie generuje dochodów, więc zarzucił wszystkie projekty w tej dziedzinie
<drathir> jesli mysla ze sie wbija na rynek tel to powodzenia zycze...
<drathir> w szpiega nic nie wypedzi zapewne w najblizszym czasie...
<confluency> Właśnie się *nie* wbija; dlatego porzucili Unity.
<confluency> Unity miał być środowiskiem i na desktop i na telefon, ale z telefonem nie wyszło.
<confluency> Więc nagle zdali sobię sprawę z tego, że nie opłaca się pisać własnego środowiska *i* własnego serwera wyświetlania, więc przestali.
<denysonique> Ogólnie desktop przynosi prychody w postaci popularyzacji ogólnie Canonical
<denysonique> drathir: nie wiem czemu za późno, Unity panel ten na górze to jedna z wygodniejszych rzeczy
<denysonique> Unity to jedynie wtyczka do Compiza tak naprawdę
<TheNumb> denysonique: nic nie zrobią z gnome
<TheNumb> było głosowanie na "bajbardziej użyteczne" rozszerzenia do gnome shell
<TheNumb> i na tym się skończy
<TheNumb> plus wzięli się za rozwijanie środowiska
<TheNumb> poprawki skalowania, tweak toola rozwijają
<drathir> denysonique: unity glowny powod ucieczki z ubu ;p
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/blqsJLUSE33ynnz4l2YscCmBwnBjHu5T_s4JBywSfio.jpg?w=768&s=9af33a2c104b6e74d0be4b4042388b7b
#ubuntu-pl 2017-07-22
<Ashiren> :3 https://i1.kwejk.pl/k/obrazki/2017/07/8795f651904c0bd08ea222699829c8c1.mp4
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/g6rsBin.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a5nrEmN_460sv.mp4
<Ashiren> hmm
<Ashiren> wezcie cos piszcie bo wyglada ze ja siedze caly dzien i koty ogladam
<malutka> ;)
<malutka> Cześć
<malutka> Happy!
<TheNumb> Ashiren: dawaj mi koty
<drathir> Ashiren: a kotki gdzie?
<TheNumb> Ashiren: dawaj kotki
<sulejman> jaka była komenda na porównanie zawartości dwóch folderów?
<TheNumb> zależy jak chcesz je porównać
<sulejman> krótko: czy dobrze mi się skopiowały pliki wszystkie i ta sama struktura folderów jest
<sulejman> czy /dir2 jest wierną kopią /dir1
<TheNumb> np diff -r katalog1 katalog2 możesz zrobić
<sulejman> A to nie sprawdzi tylko zgodności ścieżek?
<TheNumb> zawartość plików też sprawdzi ;)
<sulejman> ok, zobaczę, dzięki.
<drathir> zawsze md5deep tez jest, ale troche chasu zabierze... rsyncem lepiej poleciec..
<Ashiren> chasu? boshe, co to za slownictwo
<Ashiren> https://i.redditmedia.com/7Uiozi9lHu8KLc87ks43yPWUXvSNLuy4Ld--bpTCFcI.jpg?w=432&s=f1492836fd607feb70ddfcbf8b519d00
<d42> :3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/qh318cwb46bz.jpg
<malutka> elegancik <3
<d42> :3
<Ashiren> https://i.redditmedia.com/VOhQ0pd16EEGmIaWk4_AZEWXzjM5aaWfC0dYdomAlpo.jpg?w=1024&s=5ecf54b09574bf3380bc8c838895e753
<d42> :3
<drathir> Ashiren: kotkow nie ma i widzisz co sie dzieje ?
<drathir> Ashiren: mmm... slodziak...
<drathir> Ashiren: teraz mozna hashowac do woli ;p tygodniowa dawka prawie uzupelniona...
#ubuntu-pl 2017-07-23
<sulejman> kurwastary
<sulejman> ale sie najebalem
<sulejman> cos mi wolno sie system dzis wczytawal sforamtuje i postawie jeszcze raz
<sulejman> tak
<sulejman> to jset plan
<gjm> stulejman
<TheNumb> Tak, stulejman
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-16
<malutka> o/
<Spass> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-17
<malutka> o/
<D35CART35> mati75 jak poradziłeś sobie z tym modułem kernela w ubuntu 1804?
<mati75> D35CART35: nie poradziłem
<Ashiren> zamykam temat
<D35CART35> Ashiren dlaczego zamykasz skoro problem istnieje?
<Ashiren> bo to nie moj problem :]
<malutka> xD
<gjm> I prawidłowo.
<dfmi> hi
<dfmi> moglby ktos mnie naprwoadzic jak zrobic katalog, ktory bedzie zachowywal sie jak /tmp pod wzgledem czysczenia - czyli po reboocie
<malutka> mógłby
<dfmi> ok tylko tyle chcialem wiezdiec
<dfmi> thx
<malutka> zamykam
<gjm> !karma
<gjm> dang it
<gjm> enyłej, [solved]
<evilroot> malutka: wredna jestes :P
<blabsone> czesc mam pytanie zwiazane z hardware - czy jesli plyt aglowna ma w specyfikacji informacje ze obsluguje procesory intel core i8 to starsza generacje i7 na tym samym sockecie tez obsluzy?
<Ashiren> i8?
<Ashiren> generalnie powinien, ale lepiej po prostu wyszukac model plyty glownej i procesor
<blabsone> koles w komputroniku zamowil mi wczoraj plyte glowna zapewniajac mnie ze obsluzy moj procek a ja dzis patrze na specyfikacje tej plyty i tam UPS
<Ashiren> plyta ma UPSa? to fajnie
<Ashiren> a socket ten sam?
<blabsone> socket sie zgadza ale w specyfikacji plyty jest wymieniona tylko generacja 8
<blabsone> UPS czyli 'no to k**** lipton :)
<gjm> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-18
<drathir> Ashiren:  zapewne chodzi mu o nowe proocki co ZXXX chipsetu potrzebuja ;p *hides*
<drathir> Ashiren: taki myk, ze ladnie sie nacinaja na to...
<drathir> Ashiren: socket bedzie ten sam ale jak naraze to chyba tylko jeden chipset to supporci... lol dobry ups - unlimiited power supply ;p
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<Spass> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-19
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-20
<malutka> o/
<Spass> o/
<snickers> ktos ma jakies dozwiadczenie z pgpool2?
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/6g7sskubdfa11.jpg
<Spass> bury! nareszcie nie rudy \o/
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-21
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/iwkvp9yyr7b11.jpg
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/rnxpth1048b11.jpg
<malutka> <3
<Ashiren> :3 https://www.catster.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Orange-tabby-cat-sleeping-with-eyes-closed.jpg
<malutka> :)
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/iwkvp9yyr7b11.jpg
<Ashiren> malutki https://i.imgur.com/caqid1W.jpg
<malutka> *o*
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/816mup9iaab11.jpg
<Ashiren> :o https://i.imgur.com/VMojmD9.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-22
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2019-07-15
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2019-07-16
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2019-07-17
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2019-07-18
<malutka> o/
<b4rtek> hiho misiaczki
<Ashiren> moshi moshi
#ubuntu-pl 2019-07-19
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2019-07-20
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/99jj36uawbb31.jpg
<Ashiren> ops
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/793mm1ae1aa31.jpg
<malutka> :)
<Ashiren> :3 http://www.catsvscancer.org/2018/10/big-cat-ignores-baby-kittens-attempts-play/
<malutka> https://zapodaj.net/e55b41576905b.jpg.html
<Ashiren> :6 https://i.redd.it/sgok8hndhgb31.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/hx5fq0ao5eb31.jpg
<Ashiren> also ;3 https://i.redd.it/gm3x73adnh931.jpg
<malutka> śpioszek <333
#ubuntu-pl 2019-07-21
<malutka> o/
